# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Noviembre 2011 +



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Como nadie se anima, ya lo abro yo. Suerte a todos y todas!! 

Y recuerden: tratar de hacerse millonario es de pobres.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

POLE!

De un devoto espectador.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

OMG, pole owneada 

Esperemos que sólo sea eso


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

EN la linea de Janus, creo. Así queda el SP.







En el globex la cotización ya ha alcanzado el punto rojo que marco en la tendencial.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Pues yo me traigo aquí mis niveles "raticulín" y estreno avatar para ser reconocido.

1268 posible rebote, pérdida de los 1257 nos vamos a 1246-1232

Dax; 6050-5900 a muy corto, por encima de 6158 se pone la cosa dura para los cortos recorrido de unos 90 puntos.



IBEX; 8902-8852 si no recuperamos la cota de 9002



Ahora un gráfico para dar seriedad al asunto.







Y su explicación, intentando darle algún toque técnico a mis niveles:

6050: Cercano al cierre del gap alcista dejado unos días atrás (realmente está sobre el 6020, pero la zona de "congestión" más cercana que tengo es ese 6.050, donde se supone que empezarán a vender con fuerza, hasta mandarnos a los 5900, otra zona importante donde se intercambiarán cromos.

Para llegar a ese objetivo debemos romper ese canal bajista que se formó después de la apertura yankie.


Los 57xx de abajo es el objetivo a corto plazo que solté hace unos días.


Pero lo que todos se preguntaran es ¿Qué hace robotnic ahí arriba? Pues esperando que el canal se rompa por arriba, y cerrar el hueco americano. Coincide con otra zona importante (para mi, of course, para el resto será un número más : dejada en los 6158. Así que en algún momento nos pondremos verdes...para luego hacer la probable caída.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Nov 2011)

Buenas madrugadas y cogiendo silla. 
Cada día os superáis y hay mas nivel en las explicaciones, niveles,gráficos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

Malditos roedoreh !!, nunca voy a poder abrir yo el hilo. 

Grrrr...


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

IBEX 30 min:







Demasiada sobreventa y una zona de soporte bien dispuesta a la vuelta de la esquina, por lo que no parece probable que el recorte siga sin aliviar antes el dolor. En este sentido, romper la directriz bajista de corto plazo es el primer reto para el IBEX.

La idea del lateral de rango generoso queda bien definida en esta gráfico.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Nov 2011)

Gracias a todos por los gráficos explicados.


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2011)

Empiezo mis vacaciones  y ya estoy despierto........., en fin que veo que los futuros se estan dando la hostia padre, 8765 y el Dax jugando con el 6000


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

joer como viene la mañana


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

Bueno, hoy tengo sitio en el palco para ver la hostia de la apertura :: (-3% los futuros del IBEX)


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Hoy el día va a ser duro


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Había un paquetón de compra de SAN en 6.00, se lo han fundido en tres asaltos y se ha desplomado hasta los 5.95 del tirón.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

Pues el SAN ha vuelto a tocar el suelo del canal en 5,91x, veremos si aguanta... Que parece que sí. ¿Quién se atreve a ir a por manzanas?


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2011)

Hoy presión para que el nuevo del BCE baje los tipos de interés medio punto y compre bonos hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX 30 min:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria un rango,redondeando, de 8200-9800? 
O sea esos serian mas o menos según el gráfico los valores en los que andaría ese lateral, redondeando mucho?
Magnifico gráfico. Gracias


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Disparan a matar.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

El canal del SAN ya no me parece tan fiable, está teniendo una dura pugna en 5,90 y acaba de comerse ese nivel.


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

Entro a la huerta de Don Botín (SL en 5,845). Veamos si es temporada de fruta o salen los perros.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Good morning. Another guano's day?.

Wonderful, oh yeah


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Guanos días.

Janus ayer os dieron muchas chuches al final?


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Guanos días.
> 
> Janus ayer os dieron muchas chuches al final?



Dos bolsas/calabazas de trapo llenas. De todo, palotes, caramelos, chicles, regaliz, chupa chups .... excepto peta-zetas.


----------



## Condor (1 Nov 2011)

Por si interesa a alguien:

El acuerdo de la UE es fantasía: el S&P podría desplomarse hasta los 700 puntos en 2012 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> excepto peta-zetas.



Como veo que somos muchos los nostálgicos del peta-zetas, que sepan que aún se comercializa: Zeta Espacial

¿Pedido conjunto? )


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Por si interesa a alguien:
> 
> El acuerdo de la UE es fantasía: el S&P podría desplomarse hasta los 700 puntos en 2012 - elEconomista.es



Ya y también en Cárpatos..



> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos analistas están comentando que con el voto griego seguramente para enero, ya se puede decir adiós a cualquier posibilidad de rally de fin de año



Esta película ya la he visto....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> El canal del SAN ya no me parece tan fiable, está teniendo una dura pugna en 5,90 y acaba de comerse ese nivel.



¿cómo era esa canción?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

Sí, sí ) Pero yo ni con un palo, que ya estoy muy cansado de las hostias de SAN, hasta que no la vea en clara subida no entro al jardín  (Suerte Nico)


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

IBEX: como no lo aguanten sobre los 8550-8600, se lo van a llevar hasta 8200.
Societe, BBVA, SAN: poco que decir, basta con ver los charts .... y aguantar a la tentación de entrar.
DAX: Está pasando las de Cain, se acaba de estampar contra la media móvil exponencial de 50 velas en charts de minutos.
SP: Parece probable que llegue hasta los 1220 en corto plazo. Más soporte grande en 1190-1200 (justo por encima el fib50%).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Buenos y cortos dias,

cortos porque yo por hoy ya cierro, cuidado que esta el ambiente muy raro. Las probabilidades del 5630 del daxie han aumentado, ahora seria como una victoria del bilbao en campo del madrid con uno menos.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Estamos largo (sí, largos) en DAX desde 5914.

Edito, ya protegida al nivel de entrada.

Edito: ya estamos fuera. Parece que los largos están complicados por la contratendencia de ahora.


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

Lamento que en este foro, salvo Janus y yo (que vamos largos) el resto NO confía en las sabias palabras de Rbotnic.

Qué deciros ?... pagareis las consecuencias con una tremenda pérdida de oportunidades.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Lamento que en este foro, salvo Janus y yo (que vamos largos) el resto NO confía en las sabias palabras de Rbotnic.
> 
> Qué deciros ?... pagareis las consecuencias con una tremenda pérdida de oportunidades.



Mi entrada ha sido un scalp. Nada que ver con un convencimiento de fondo, by the momment.::


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

Rbotnic es nuestro Pastor. Se pueden usar sus místicas certezas para scalping, swing o largo.

Hablamos de FE, no de estrategias de inversión.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Yo me pregunto donde cojoncillos queda el mistico 9200, señor robotnick?

La fe mueve manzanas, solo hay que ver al señor Nico, pero sandias, sandias, no.

El 14 de diciembre exijo los 10700 o apaleamineto publico en la plaza del pueblo.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Hay que tener ahora más que nunca mucho cuidado. El tema de los griegos no está muy claro y solamente la incertidumbre que genera la posibilidad de que los griegos eligan qué hacer .... es insuperable.
Cualquier noticia al respecto, por vaga que sea, por imprecisa que sea, por improbable que sea .... puede mover los índices 4% en ambas direcciones perfectamente.
Los índices de volatilidad se ha disparado, todo cabe es este escenario ... prueba de cómo se está comportando la banca. Las enormes subidas de la semana pasada han sido borradas de golpe por lo que el sentimiento de los inversores vuelve a estar cogida entre alfileres ... pero sin la ilusión de un acuerdo por anunciar.

El DAX está comportándose como ayer, amagando en falso subidas para volver a caerse. No tiene por qué seguir así ya que no es previsibles que nos brinde una jornada bursátil tan gloriosa, pero de momento ahí va.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

DENTRO el IBE con todo a 5,1 impuestos incluidos XDD, me acabo de levantar y veo todo guanil por debajo de mi precio referencia...a saco paco!!! y pork soy un camastron... si tengo que ir a trabajar pillo el precio minimo de hoy !!! 5.045


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Vaya ostia hamijos, y todo por la tonterida de los griegos otra vez, pufff menudo mercado más manipulado que si cacarean merke-sarko sube 5% que si los griegos bla bajamos un 3% buff asi ni AT ni AF ni pollas.

El € en caída libre :: lo llego a dejar y saco el 200% en 4 días, simplemente brutal.

Italia 430 su prima, la nostra 370.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Atentos a la figura de 5960 en el DAX, probable vuelta si llegara.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Sigan PRISA, ayer la comentábamos como opción a corto desde 0,77. Hoy ha marcado en 0,71 y si pierde los 0,70 .... vista en 0,62.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

DAX sobre la directriz alcista de chart en minutos.

Edito: Se la pule. Ya anda como ayer. De momento solo cabida para cortos. En tres velas de minutos = 40 puntos de bajada.


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

En el último análisis de Claca al Ibex -ver chuleta en el hilo anterior- está TODO. Me sorprendo de entender ahora como "la noticia sigue al canal".

El tema de los griegos si lo quisieran usar para SUBIR dirían que es una maravillosa oportunidad para que se salgan del euro y solucionen de un solo paso todos los problemas o, como ahora, parece jugar en contra.

En realidad los índices estaban "a punto caramelo" para un ajuste aún ANTES de que la noticia de los griegos apareciera.

Ni bien los valores toquen la otra pata del canal (la pata buena), empezará a subir en lateral y sin problemas, haya griegos o no dando vuelta por ahi.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> DENTRO el IBE con todo a 5,1 impuestos incluidos XDD, me acabo de levantar y veo todo guanil por debajo de mi precio referencia...a saco paco!!! y pork soy un camastron... si tengo que ir a trabajar pillo el precio minimo de hoy !!! 5.045



Pues mucho ojo porque el canal de la mancha del ibex y de muchas de sus acciones acaba de ser violado a la baja, IBE no es excepción tampoco.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Dan ganas de un largo en 5900 del DAX, hay varios toques en modo soporte. Pero hoy es día de sesgo bajista por lo que mejor no hacerlo.


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

argh, porque no habre madrugado, me he perdido una buena fiesta cortil

dejo un ojo puesto a PRISA


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Eurodolar se la juega en los 1,3650.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Bueeeenos díuaaaasss.... =^_^=

...que gustazo levantarse por la mañana y tener las plusvis calentitas en la cartera. 
Ayer dejé un corto en el SP @1256>1236. Ahora abro un largo en 1234>>1270. SL 1220.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

PUes veo jodida la cosa.. estamos en un rango entre el 2,8 y el 3,2% de caida... esperando algo...



j-z dijo:


> Pues mucho ojo porque el canal de la mancha del ibex y de muchas de sus acciones acaba de ser violado a la baja, IBE no es excepción tampoco.



j-z... lo unico que he sido es coherente con mis palabras... anoche dije...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5213931-post1305.html

Pues lo unico que he hecho es cumplir mi palabra, si sale mal... pues a esperar, si sale bien pues perfecto.

Pero lo que no hay que hacer... es traicionarse uno mismo.

Por cierto.. .sabemos que los funcionales casi no sirven pero...

Iberdrola arranca el mayor proyecto eólico de su historia en Reino Unido - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Mínimos del día, es hora de bailar:


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Veremos lo que hace el Italiano Draghi... Menudo dia para arrancar su mandato XDD


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Me he ido a desayunar fuera.

Parece que vamos en camino la guano prometido.

Habrá que ir preparando la master card para salir de compras en unos días no?


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Veremos lo que hace el Italiano Draghi... Menudo dia para arrancar su mandato XDD



Same old shit:

_El BCE compra deuda italiana y española en el primer día de Draghi

Al igual que sucediera en el último día de Trichet, el primer día de Draghi al frente del BCE incluye nuevas compras de bonos periféricos. El banco central ha adquirido deuda italiana, con su riesgo país en cifras récords, y en menor medida bonos españoles._


----------



## faraico (1 Nov 2011)

Como buena gacela, orden de san a 5,83.

Las mismas que vendí la semana pasada a 6,408:


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

A ver si Tonuel no esta de puente, tiene que pasarse a certificar


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

SAN lo quiero a 5,76 es donde rebotó la última vez.


----------



## faraico (1 Nov 2011)

Nos quedaremos en este rango hasta que abran los USA?


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Pufff esto es un cuchillo cayendo, y los usanos vienen con -1.85% solo puede ser más guano, jornada osezna quizás demasiado pues estoy totalmente bloqueado.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Otro cortito al SP, 5 puntos más abajo, mismo objetivo.

A mi modo de ver, lo único que estamos haciendo *de momento* es un pullback a la subida que llevamos desde los 1220...

Edito tarde... puse corto y era largo como el precedente y gracias a los stops...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

Guanos días,

Largo 8510, SL 8475


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

Me quedado pillado en san e ibe.Buena cagada...

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

Para esto, mejor poner a Don Corleone al frente de la UE - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com

y este lo decia cuando aun los griegos no estaban jroña q jroña


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Nuevos mínimos, serán los últimos? no creo ::


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Todos habiamos vendido la cartera el viernes
ya se hablo

Ahora esperaremos a las 13,30 o 15 horas para ver clara la tendencia


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todos habiamos vendido la cartera el viernes
> ya se hablo
> 
> Ahora esperaremos a las 13,30 o 15 horas para ver clara la tendencia



Aún no la tienes clara ::


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me quedado pillado en san e ibe.Buena cagada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



A cuanto te has quedado? IBE si tuviera ahora mas dinero pa meter... esperaria hasta el soporte gordo 4,8, pero como solo juego con una carta... bien jugado esta a 5,1 jeje


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todos habiamos vendido la cartera el viernes
> ya se hablo
> 
> Ahora esperaremos a las 13,30 o 15 horas para ver clara la tendencia



Yo tb pero me acelerado y como trabajo el puente me desconectado y he cometido un error de novato. A ver como salgo vivo de la huerta de botin.buff como me duele la dentellada de leon quw me acaban de meter

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> A cuanto te has quedado? IBE si tuviera ahora mas dinero pa meter... esperaria hasta el soporte gordo 4,8, pero como solo juego con una carta... bien jugado esta a 5,1 jeje



Demasiado caro, me duele hasta decirlo 5'35 ibe y 6'2 san

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> A cuanto te has quedado? IBE si tuviera ahora mas dinero pa meter... esperaria hasta el soporte gordo 4,8, pero como solo juego con una carta... bien jugado esta a 5,1 jeje



En 4.82 tengo puesta yo una orden de compra.

Pero sinceramente, no aspiraba a verlo en fechas tan próximas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

Cuando se produce el fallo en 3ª estructura de impulsos (ya dije que dos son seguras y la 3º no siempre se cumple) y por ahora no se ha producido el fallo (8575 +-), el objetivo pasa a ser el final de la primera (zona 8560-8660) y en caso de romperla, el inicio del segundo impulso (los 8060), previo pullback por lo general a máximos.
A ver si os encuentro algún ejemplo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

El volumen de hoy es mayoritariamente bajista, pero ojo que hace una hora han hecho una compra muy fuerte en el Ibex, además en el Stoxx por cada nuevo mínimo de la mañana ha aparecido volumen comprador, así que parece que no están por la labor de tirarlo mucho.

Cuidadín ahí fuera que las cosas no son lo que parecen.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El volumen de hoy es mayoritariamente bajista, pero ojo que hace una hora han hecho una compra muy fuerte en el Ibex, además en el Stoxx por cada nuevo mínimo de la mañana ha aparecido volumen comprador, así que parece que no están por la labor de tirarlo mucho.
> 
> Cuidadín ahí fuera que las cosas no son lo que parecen.



Siempre espero tu post.

Es acojonante lo que se aprende aquí¡


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Demasiado caro, me duele hasta decirlo 5'35 ibe y 6'2 san
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



puff 5,35 es mi precio objetivo :/, yo tambien he sufrio cosas de estas... pero bueno...



Silenciosa dijo:


> En 4.82 tengo puesta yo una orden de compra.
> 
> Pero sinceramente, no aspiraba a verlo en fechas tan próximas.



Buen movimiento... a ver si pega un arreon fuerte por algun motivo raro y puedo vender en 5,30 y luego entro en 4,8.. Tengo miedo de que a Grecia lo manden fuera de la UE y del Euro.. puede pasar en cualquier momento.

Yo si tuviera mas dinero me cubriria buscando el 4,8.. pero bueno solo juego a una carta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2011)

Pero que me estáis jaziendo.
Saludos desde el paraiso y tal.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

sobre el san, esperando


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Bueno....
pa dentro en Arcelor y en telefonica.....


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Y este es el "pequeño" problemilla que tenemos ahora:




En marejada de fondo (divergencia con flechas azules) vemos como el volumen de la sesión es claramente comprador, y sin embargo el precio baja. Muy bello.

En ultracorto (divergencia menor con flechas amarillas) el precio está en contención, pero el volumen sigue subiendo.

A falta de cruzar datos con un par de módulos más, ojo porque hay posibilidad de pepinazo pepóneo repentino(tm).

Edit: yo acabo de ponerme de perfil. _Just in case_.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Reconozco que no esperaba que la corrección siguiera este ritmo tan acelerado, pero no cambia en absoluto el análisis que hacía de la situción.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y este es el "pequeño" problemilla que tenemos ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Disculpa Pollastre ¿qué significa eso? ¿Tiene alguna lectura para el medio-largo plazo?


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Disculpa Pollastre ¿qué significa eso? ¿Tiene alguna lectura para el medio-largo plazo?



Ninguna, eso sólo vale para los próximos 10 minutos más o menos (arriesgando, 20 minutos).


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> sobre el san, esperando



Qué estratégias seguís con SAN??

Es por curiosidad, yo bancos cero, es que ni los miro y así pienso seguir pero os veo todos los días entra-sale y me llama la atención.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

un ejemplo de fallo en 3º alcista:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Acaban de expulsar a uno del madrid, los dos equipos 10 contra 10, y el bilbao se viene arriba, pero ya saben que el madrid es muy bueno a las contras, esas que hacen muy rapido y marcan.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Increible, majestuoso, qué artista:





Ha evaporado 1200 Daxies en apenas 20 segundos, engañando a todo el mundo. 1000 contratos pillados a contra, no quiero ni pensar en esos pobres. 

Esto nos debe recordar siempre, siempre, contra quien nos enfrentamos. Nunca debemos olvidar la máxima de que "ahí fuera" hay gente tela de chunga, y con unos medios que nosotros sólo podemos aspirar a imaginar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

Entiendo que lo próximo es:
a) o nos vamos al inicio de la segunda (8050-8060)
b) o hacemos un pullback por encima de máximos (y cumplimos objetivo de paso).


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ninguna, eso sólo vale para los próximos 10 minutos más o menos (arriesgando, 20 minutos).



Rediós....

Me siento como un casado fiel, de cena con pichabravas (entiéndase el símil).

Gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Estamos en niveles de hace tres semanas, para hacernos una idea, de que facil ha sido subirlo y bajarlo, y esperense que aun hay recorrido, esto de las probabilidades es la leche.

El bilbao atacando en chamartin.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Largo al DAX, deriva 5840, objetivo 5960 y dos huevos duros.
El SL se lo he puesto a la Virgen de la Candelaria.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué estratégias seguís con SAN??
> 
> Es por curiosidad, yo bancos cero, es que ni los miro y así pienso seguir pero os veo todos los días entra-sale y me llama la atención.



Aquí se meten cortos a Telecirco por una cuestión de servicio público. Al margen de los robamanzanas, puede que haya gente que quiera hacer el mismo servicio público con la casa de Botín. Para que luego nos llamen ejpeculadores desalmados, cuando en realidad somos unos idealistas... 

Los robamanzanas, por su parte, se dedican a detectar el canal en el que se mueve la cotización y entran y salen. Como ahora no se pueden meter cortos a los bancos, solo consiguen la mitad de lo que podrían, pero parece que merece la pena. Una técnica de _scalping a la Nico_.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Edit: yo acabo de ponerme de perfil. _Just in case_.




Esto viene muy al hilo de una de las cosas que siempre hablamos: conservar el capital.

Cuando, por ejemplo, varios de mis módulos marcan resultados contradictorios (divergencias imposibles, etc.) lo que yo hago es ponerme de perfil, esto es, lo que llamamos salirnos de mercado (si no estás ni corto ni largo, estás "de perfil"). 

Si sólo entras cuando todos los extremos de tu sistema te confirman y/o refuerzan el movimiento, pones a tu favor más posibilidades, y el r:r ratio del trade mejora. 

Si tu sistema da señales contradictorias y entras, no eres muy distinto de aquellos que lanzan una moneda al aire. La preservación del capital debería siempre primar sobre nuestras "locuras del emperador" interpretando gráficos en días de pánico como éste, que claramente nos quedan grandes por muy listos que nos creamos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Y cuando dan los sistemas señales contradictorias señor Pollastre?

Pues cuando se avecinan movimientos importantes y atrapagacelarios.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

El SP no ha hecho el arreón del DAX, al contrario, anda preparando una serie de mínimos ascendentes con figura de vuelta al alza...


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y cuando dan los sistemas señales contradictorias señor Pollastre?
> 
> Pues cuando se avecinan movimientos importantes y atrapagacelarios.



Pues como lo que ándabamos contando pollastre y un servidor, volumen comprador con precios cayendo, aunque sea un ejemplo muy simple, pero es efectivo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Increible, majestuoso, qué artista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece estar viendo una peli de Star Wars

¡¡Nos atacan las tropas del emperador!! , ¡¡Preparen el ojetecalorizador!! ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y cuando dan los sistemas señales contradictorias señor Pollastre?
> 
> Pues cuando se avecinan movimientos importantes y atrapagacelarios.



Esa es una reflexión muy interesante, Sr. Asiático_Deslocalizado... daría para una buena tarde entera de charla.

Lo cierto es que, en mi experiencia al menos, he aprendido que ese asunto es mucho más complejo (y delicado) que "vienen los malos => hay divergencias ; hoy no quieren apalearnos => entonces no hay divergencias".

Yo tengo una clasificación para las divergencias, según el tipo de señales que hacen saltar en la AI. No todas son iguales, algunas son "naturales" y emergen del flujo libre del mercado, otras son "provocadas" como la que acabamos de experimentar (lo que Ud. llama bien "atrapagacelarias-candelarias"), otras son parcialmente inducidas, otras son self-fullfilling prophecies en ultracorto (créame, de verdad que eso funciona para las divergencias, se lo aseguro).

El asunto es muy técnico, muy bonito, y créame que disfrutaría mucho con una buena tarde de debate sobre esto con Ud., con sendos _gintónicos _encima de la mesa.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece estar viendo una peli de Star Wars
> 
> ¡¡Nos atacan las tropas del emperador!! , ¡¡Preparen el ojetecalorizador!! ::



Y eso que Ud. no "ha oído" a la AI.

Me bajé un set de sonidos y voces de la computadora del Enterprise, y... bueno... ya sabe.... :o ::::

Resulta interesante estar tranquilamente viendo un cartoon de la Warner en youtube (mi pasatiempo favorito mientras espero que se abra una ventana de inserción buena en el mercado) y de repente empezar a sonar una alarma y salir una voz femenina tal que "Warning, Core breach detected!!" cuando el precio perfora una proyección :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y eso que Ud. no "ha oído" a la AI.
> 
> Me bajé un set de sonidos y voces de la computadora del Enterprise, y... bueno... ya sabe.... :o ::::
> 
> Resulta interesante estar tranquilamente viendo un cartoon de la Warner en youtube (mi pasatiempo favorito mientras espero que se abra una ventana de inserción buena en el mercado) y de repente empezar a sonar una alarma y salir una voz femenina tal que "Warning, Core breach detected!!" cuando el precio perfora una proyección :XX:



Lo peor de todo es que me lo imaginaba


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

En principio estos días todavía debería quedarle algo de recorte. Los 8.575 fueron un punto de apoyo importante desde el cual se realizó el asalto a los 9.000, y llegados a este punto lo lógico sería apretar un poco más hasta perderlos para que la gente se olvidara de subidas.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> pollastre tengo una pregunta para ustec: ¿su sistema hace distinción entre cobertura de cortos y venta de largos?



Sí, o bueno, al menos lo intenta :cook:

Es muy fácil hacer matching (averiguar a qué venta corresponde un cierre de cortos, por ejemplo) cuando el leoncio en cuestión utiliza una tecnología moderada-mediana; sus algoritmos de segmentación no suelen ser demasiado buenos, y se puede reconstruir su paquete de venta completo.

Pero hay otros que son unos putos artistas, y sus algoritmos de A/D tienen una ofuscación en la segmentación que los hacen muy difíciles de reconstruir e identificar.

Como resultado, yo puedo localizar y pillar _in fraganti_ a algunos leoncios sí, y a otros no. Depende de su nivel tecnológico, claro. Créame, hay auténticas maravillas ahí fuera.

Por ejemplo, cualquier entidad medianita ejpañola es más penca que penca (aún recuerdo de mis tiempos en que trabajaba el Ibex, eran como elefantes en una cacharrería). Prácticamente puedes reconstruir sus paquetes y saber hasta el color de los calzoncillos que usan.

Pero, siguiendo el ejemplo, si saltan a escena los _chavalitos _de Deutsche Bank o UBS... reconocidos como dos de las mesas de trading más potentes en Europa... ambos con sistemas propietarios de HFT con roundtrip en el orden de los 10uS (frente a 200uS de mi sistema, valga la comparación para ilustrar su nivel tecnológico)... pues yo en ese momento suelo plegar velas y dedicarme un rato a ver al gallo Claudio en el canal Warner de youtube, ya me entiende :fiufiu:

A pesar de ser mis "adversarios", ante algunos de ellos no puedo por menos que quitarme el sombrero. Son pocos los realmente brillantes, pero los que son, son la hostia.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0VJ1aSpArJk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0VJ1aSpArJk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y eso que Ud. no "ha oído" a la AI.
> 
> Me bajé un set de sonidos y voces de la computadora del Enterprise, y... bueno... ya sabe.... :o ::::
> 
> Resulta interesante estar tranquilamente viendo un cartoon de la Warner en youtube (mi pasatiempo favorito mientras espero que se abra una ventana de inserción buena en el mercado) y de repente empezar a sonar una alarma y salir una voz femenina tal que "Warning, Core breach detected!!" cuando el precio perfora una proyección :XX:



Lo única razón por la que no termino de odiarte del todo es porque al menos siempre padecerás el lastre de llevar puesta a dario una camisa de cuadros y un reloj calculadora en la muñeca. Si no fuera por eso, la envidia sería demasiada 8:







:XX: :XX: Jrande la niña


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> En el último análisis de Claca al Ibex -ver chuleta en el hilo anterior- está TODO. Me sorprendo de entender ahora como "la noticia sigue al canal".
> 
> El tema de los griegos si lo quisieran usar para SUBIR dirían que es una maravillosa oportunidad para que se salgan del euro y solucionen de un solo paso todos los problemas o, como ahora, parece jugar en contra.
> 
> ...



Esa pata son mas o menos, y redondeo, segun interpreto el grafico, los 8200, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Madre de dios lo que acaban de meter


----------



## Desencantado (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué estratégias seguís con SAN??



A los SAN? Yo con la que está cayendo rezarles. A todos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y eso que Ud. no "ha oído" a la AI.
> 
> Me bajé un set de sonidos y voces de la computadora del Enterprise, y... bueno... ya sabe.... :o ::::
> 
> Resulta interesante estar tranquilamente viendo un cartoon de la Warner en youtube (mi pasatiempo favorito mientras espero que se abra una ventana de inserción buena en el mercado) y de repente empezar a sonar una alarma y salir una voz femenina tal que "Warning, Core breach detected!!" cuando el precio perfora una proyección :XX:



jajajaja, me lo imagino a usted operando con el uniforme rojo de oficial de la flota estelar con su insignia de almirante tras sus monitores 

Btw, mi largo en 8510 aguantando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Corner a favor del bilbao.

Recuerdo para los que se hayan conectado hace poco, que las probabilidades de llegar al 5630 del dax, son iguales a que el bilbao ganara en el campo del madrid.

Al señor Pollastre; me acaba usted de romper con lo de los ruidos de su niña, :XX: :XX: que bueno, es usted un jrande sin duda.

Al señor Claca, tambien muy bueno de la camisa y el reloj calculadora. :XX:, me parto er pescho


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y eso que Ud. no "ha oído" a la AI.
> 
> Me bajé un set de sonidos y voces de la computadora del Enterprise, y... bueno... ya sabe.... :o ::::
> 
> Resulta interesante estar tranquilamente viendo un cartoon de la Warner en youtube (mi pasatiempo favorito mientras espero que se abra una ventana de inserción buena en el mercado) y de repente empezar a sonar una alarma y salir una voz femenina tal que "Warning, Core breach detected!!" cuando el precio perfora una proyección :XX:



...está tardando usted en subierse un video de "eso" sucediendo en el panel de control que tiene montado...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo única razón por la que no termino de odiarte del todo es porque al menos siempre padecerás el lastre de llevar puesta a dario una camisa de cuadros y un reloj calculadora en la muñeca. Si no fuera por eso, la envidia sería demasiada 8:
> 
> :XX: :XX: Jrande la niña



Si añades gafas, el pelo pincho y que aún tiene guardado su primer Comodore entonces es que Pollastre es mi mejor amigo y yo sin enterarme¡


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, o bueno, al menos lo intenta :cook:
> 
> Es muy fácil hacer matching (averiguar a qué venta corresponde un cierre de cortos, por ejemplo) cuando el leoncio en cuestión utiliza una tecnología moderada-mediana; sus algoritmos de segmentación no suelen ser demasiado buenos, y se puede reconstruir su paquete de venta completo.
> 
> ...



Como programador acabo de copiarme este texto a un block de notas para entenderlo profundamente con tiempo. Gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Señor misticiero que mistico nos soporta ahora?

Fuera bielsa, viva clemente:
Clemente y sus clases (guiñoles) - YouTube


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esa pata son mas o menos, y redondeo, segun interpreto el grafico, los 8200, no?



Es difícil de decir, porque hasta que no haya una reacción al alza fuerte en el precio todo es especulación (de la especulación , pero no creo que vaya tan abajo. Esa sólo es una ilustración. Como parece que ya tenemos la cosa en marcha, dejo la chuleta:







Por eso comentaba estos días que tocaba un recorte sangriento, para muy probablemente quedarnos laterales y subir poco a poco. Intento evitar colgar este tipo de cosas por adelantado porque no quiero confundir a la gente, aunque en mis comentarios ya dejé claro cuál podía ser el panorama.

Es importante entender que no tiene que ser una copia idéntica del patrón, pero las semejanzas, tanto en sentimiento como en estructura de rebote, son parecidas, así que tener la chuleta ahí y ver si se sale algo que se asemeje a lo acaecido en agosto de 2010, nunca está de más.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Ya están petados los 8.575, era lo mínimo para este recorte.


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En principio estos días todavía debería quedarle algo de recorte. Los 8.575 fueron un punto de apoyo importante desde el cual se realizó el asalto a los 9.000, y llegados a este punto lo lógico sería apretar un poco más hasta perderlos para que la gente se olvidara de subidas.



Perdidos esos 8575


----------



## burbujas (1 Nov 2011)

perdidos el soporte de claca


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

burbujas dijo:


> perdidos el soporte de claca


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Pero a ver, si ya he dicho que era lo que había que esperar, tal y como ha citado univac, es decir... no pasa nada.


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

Creo que hoy tampoco alcanzamos los +50 misticos pipos diarios camino del 10700

ay ay ayyy


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Buff no esperaba hoy tanto guano... IBE perdiendo ya el 4%, Silenciosa.. al final te va a entrar a 4,81 jeje...
¿Se estará descontando la salida de Grecia de la Union Monetaria? por que el referendum va a ser negativo a las reformas.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Jesus vaya cirios :XX:


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Buff no esperaba hoy tanto guano... IBE perdiendo ya el 4%, Silenciosa.. al final te va a entrar a 4,81 jeje...
> ¿Se estará descontando la salida de Grecia de la Union Monetaria? por que el referendum va a ser negativo a las reformas.



Es un error pensar en esos términos. Grecia iba a caer sí o sí, esto ya se sabía, así que tampoco influye demasiado.


----------



## vyk (1 Nov 2011)

Ops...

Esto cae en barrena.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Rozando el -5% y los 8500. ¿Estaba prevista una caida tan rapida?


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> puff 5,35 es mi precio objetivo :/, yo tambien he sufrio cosas de estas... pero bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta principios de diciembre no puedo hacer nada. Me equivocado en la entrada intentare seguir mas el hilo y no equivocarme en la salida a ver si con suerte salvo los muebles. ¿Aun estan en pie los 9700 antes del guano final?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## loblesa (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, o bueno, al menos lo intenta :cook:
> 
> Es muy fácil hacer matching (averiguar a qué venta corresponde un cierre de cortos, por ejemplo) cuando el leoncio en cuestión utiliza una tecnología moderada-mediana; sus algoritmos de segmentación no suelen ser demasiado buenos, y se puede reconstruir su paquete de venta completo.
> 
> ...



Deutsche Bank Launches Fast Market Access Product
Traders Magazine Online News, March 18, 2011

James Ramage
Two microseconds per round-trip. That's about how fast Deutsche Bank said its newest market access product takes for an incoming order to undergo a pre-trade risk check, hit an exchange and return the acknowledgement.

The product, from Deutsche Bank's low-latency Autobahn Ultra suite, was designed for high-frequency traders. About 25 clients have shown interest in it, said Ralf Roth, the bank's global head of product development for equities trading. And while some of those are existing Deutsche Bank clients, Roth estimated, many are new.

"There's no one out there who's published anything faster," he said.

The time represents the 1.25-microsecond trip an order takes from the Deutsche Bank network interface card, through a risk check, and to the exchange matching engine. The return trip, minus the risk check, takes a blistering 0.8 microseconds, Roth said.

The new market access product--which Roth referred to as an "appliance"--is awaiting a patent, as Deutsche Bank has filed for one, he said. Deutsche Bank just installed it at the Nasdaq market center. The bank's first client, a U.S. firm, started using it earlier this week. Deutsche Bank will roll it out to all major U.S. markets over the next two months, Roth added. It will be available in Europe later this year.

The technology is Deutsche Bank's answer to the Securities and Exchange Commission's move to ban brokerages from providing unfiltered--or naked--sponsored access to the exchanges. The SEC requires brokers to perform pre-trade risk checks for their customers who use their market participant identifiers to access the markets.

In fact, many of the biggest brokers have long since been ready. Deutsche Bank joined other large banks that have entered the low-latency business in the wake of the SEC's call to ban naked sponsored access. Over the past year, or so, banks such as UBS, Credit Suisse, Barclays Capital and Nomura Securities International have introduced low-latency products.

These firms wanted to be prepared just in case the SEC's proposal to end naked sponsored access became a rule. That is exactly what happened, so these firms already had systems in place. That included investing in the technology to cash in on the revenues to be made in the burgeoning HFT space.

One high-frequency trader said he thinks the product can attract interest. The speed increase, he said, would be significant to a firm that had been working with slower technology. There is a noticeable difference, say, from making cancel and replaces at speeds of 500 microseconds, he said, compared with making them at less than 10 microseconds.

What's more, Deutsche's new product might be fast enough for some prop-trading firms and hedge funds that they won't need to become broker-dealers. It's possible, the HFT added, that firms on the fence about their status might remain non-broker-dealers if they could get to market just as fast--or faster--and stay within the market access rules.

Deutsche Bank has arrived at its speeds by taking a different approach--one it sees as the technology of the future for low-latency trading. Unlike most providers that build software solutions, Deutsche Bank delivers its speeds through a piece of hardware, Roth said.

The bank built proprietary risk-checking logic onto a field-programmable gate array (FPGA) card. Deutsche Bank would place the card at a co-located site, in a cabinet at the exchange. The client connects to Deutsche's card through a cross-connect fiber cable.

"This is so revolutionary that we believe that over the next 18 months, most clients that care about low-latency will move to these types of hardware appliances," Roth said. "We believe that with the proliferation of hardware in the low-latency trading space, it will be hard for anybody to compete without using some kind of hardware appliance."

Hardware can be built to interact with a very specific program or algorithm, Roth said. Software, by comparison, must interact with a computer's operating system, which is ultimately less efficient. Also, FPGA cards are excellent at parallel processing, he added, and therefore well-suited to working with large amounts of data.

Deutsche Bank Launches Fast Market Access Product


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2011)

Atentos que ya se empieza a hablar de que Papandreu le van hacer dimitir por lo civil o por lo criminal así que ojito ...


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es un error pensar en esos términos. Grecia iba a caer sí o sí, esto ya se sabía, así que tampoco influye demasiado.



Claca yo creia que las bolsas descontaban algunas cosas por adelantado, pero aqui hasta que no estan a punto de suceder (es decir minutos antes) no se mueve nada.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Rozando el -5% y los 8500. ¿Estaba prevista una caida tan rapida?



Para algún forero sí. A mí, desde luego, me ha sorprendido la velocidad de caída, no así los niveles que sí veía muy probable que se alcanzaran durante el recorte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

Pecata, que bien regalamos nuestras SAN a 6.2X jajaja


----------



## vyk (1 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Atentos que ya se empieza a hablar de que Papandreu le van hacer dimitir por lo civil o por lo criminal así que ojito ...



Entiendo que esto supondría que no se realizaría referendum, ¿no?


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Entiendo que esto supondría que no se realizaría referendum, ¿no?



Ostia esta interpretacion... puede provocar la REVOLUCION! :8:


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Claca yo creia que las bolsas descontaban algunas cosas por adelantado, pero aqui hasta que no estan a punto de suceder (es decir minutos antes) no se mueve nada.



¿Tú crees? Y no obstante las bolsas siguen mucho más arriba que cuando el BUND cotizaba en los niveles actuales. Hay que alejar un poco el gráfico, justo hasta el punto donde las noticias desaparecen completamente de la escena, ahí es donde se ven las cosas en perspectiva.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Nov 2011)

pillo sitio y tal....


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

Cuanto recorte mas puede quedar rebasados con creces esos 8575?


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Cuanto recorte mas puede quedar rebasados con creces esos 8575?



Hay un gap en los 8.477 y tiene muchas papeletas para cerrarse.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Penalty en chamartin a favor del bilbao.

Los dos niveles superirores del guano, han sido tocados, pero sus probabilidades eran mucho mas altas que el de la victoria del bilbao.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Nov 2011)

juas, señores, ahora si que nos vamos al guano total y definitivo y lo "mejor" ya ha pasado...

Preapertura EE.UU.: Desparacen cientos de millones de dólares de MF Global

Preapertura eeuu: desparacen cientos de millones de dolares de mf global - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> Deutsche Bank Launches Fast Market Access Product



La última vez que les eché un ojo, estaban en los 8uS.... han mejorado xD

Cómo se nota que usan aceleradoras hardware dedicadas (FPGA). Brutales, los tiempos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

Volvemos a intentarlo:

8405/8360


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Adios a los 8500


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Están metiendo unos paquetazos en los gemelos de infarto


----------



## estasi (1 Nov 2011)

San ha perdido los 5,80 y el ibex camino del -5% que lo superara


----------



## Pepe Broz (1 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están metiendo unos paquetazos en los gemelos de infarto



El tema cortos terminó ayer o aún sigue vigente?


----------



## AssGaper (1 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> El tema cortos terminó ayer o aún sigue vigente?



Si, sigue vigente "hasta que la economia mejore" o algo asi dijeron, vamos que se eterniza.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están metiendo unos paquetazos en los gemelos de infarto



Gemelos por tradicion. Estan bastante separados ultimamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> El tema cortos terminó ayer o aún sigue vigente?



Sigue que yo sepa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Paquetes en que sentido?


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

Me duele hasta la medula.vaya cara de idiota se me ha quedado. Algun consejo??? Aguanto a la espera de los 9700 o vamos camino del gran guano?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me duele hasta la medula.vaya cara de idiota se me ha quedado. Algun consejo??? Aguanto a la espera de los 9700 o vamos camino del gran guano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Vamos de camino al GRAN guano, ya no hay nada que haga esperar buenas noticias, por que lo mejor ya ha pasado. Que buenas noticias podemos ya esperar?


----------



## loblesa (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La última vez que les eché un ojo, estaban en los 8uS.... han mejorado xD
> 
> Cómo se nota que usan aceleradoras hardware dedicadas (FPGA). Brutales, los tiempos.



Son unos cachondos.. "Autobahn Ultra" le llaman al aparato... viendo que en el hilo se habla de triciclos alemanes, vamos por el buen camino


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me duele hasta la medula.vaya cara de idiota se me ha quedado. Algun consejo??? Aguanto a la espera de los 9700 o vamos camino del gran guano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



¿En qué estás metido?


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Joder, caballeros, vaya circo de sesión.... cierro el día habiendo _triplicado _el objetivo diario, hacía meses que no tenía una sesión como ésta.

Con el pánico (que ya ni siquiera miedo) que hay, los movimientos se amplifican que da miedo.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿En qué estás metido?



Me temo que en serios problemas, Claca :cook:


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿En qué estás metido?



San a 6'2 e iberdrola a 5'35

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> San a 6'2 e iberdrola a 5'35
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Nada grave para medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Nov 2011)

Al principio pense que esta jugada de hoy era para asustar a los Griegos y que voten si al referendum, pero en frio es una tonteria, tendrian que hacerlo una semana antes del referendum y no hoy, asi que Grecia hoy no tiene nada que ver a mi entender.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

No creo que a los griegos de a pie esto les importe gran cosa.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Como valor, voy a seguir en concreto a Societe Generale. En teoría mañana están habiles tanto los largos como los cortos. Quiero ver un par de velas más porque si el mercado se recupera, la figura de suelo es muy potente de confirmarse.



Hace un rato he entrado en SG a 18,156, prometiéndomelas muy felices con su 14% de caída respecto a ayer. Hace unos 5 minutos en plena vorágine me he tenido que salir acojonado a 17,3. En este momento está subiendo y a 17,61.

:::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

El estrionismo de los mercados actuales, genera una cantidad de volatilidad perfecta para el mercado de derivados. Vamos, yo cerre la cartera de acciones y solo derivados malvados.

A SAN puede ir a la junta, usted sabra porque se ha metido hoy. Recuerdo que estamos en un mercado donde un dia sale merkel o algun aleman raro, diciendo algo bueno, sube la bolsa. Otro dia, u o dos posterioes, sale la contrapartida diciendo algo malo, asi llevamos desde agosto en los mismos niveles, con +-5% una vez por semana, chupi, me recuerda a un famoso verano de hace poco.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Más brotes, rojos 

_Rentabilidad de la deuda a 10 años sube 24 puntos básicos a 6,34% y hay que recordar que a pesar de las compras del BCE durante el día. La rentabilidad de la deuda a 2 años sube 67 puntos, hasta el 5,78%.

La curva va camino de la inversión lo que indicaría que no hay vuelta atrás...

Se cierra la bolsa rusa. No dicen el motivo, pero parece claro. Ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones cuando las cosas se pusieron feas._


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Venizelos ingresado, esto hara mover al mercado, o estaria descontado :XX: :XX:

El -6% del dax, es porque ha salido toquero, el bilbao va a por el partido.


----------



## ddddd (1 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Uno dentro de Gamesa a 3,62 y Técnicas Reunidas a 27,85. En el medio plazo debería remontar estos precios o me puedo dar por mandrileado ya ::

Un saludo.


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hay un gap en los 8.477 y tiene muchas papeletas para cerrarse.



Creo que toco los 8478, bastaria?


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Joer.... que desastre... en el SP gracias a los stops en 1220 y ya está bien. Pero en el DAX, me estoy comiendo una bien gorda... y los usanos aún no han abierto. Además con esta caida en apertura, mi pronóstico para hoy se ido exactamente a donde estamos: al guano.

Espero un poco más... y cierro todo y me voy a comer. Abriré un lambrusco a ver si me aclara las ideas... la gaseosa no me gusta.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Para ir a la Junta del San hay un mínimo?

Estoy por comprar una acción para pillar plaza en el autobus del hilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

donde esta pillado en el dax, señor Atman?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

De Cárpatos:

*"NYSE*

Invoca la regla 48 en apertura*"*


Edit: Esta es del 6 de septiembre, aquel día se abrió con un fuerte gap a la baja que fue el mínimo diario y se subió desde ahí un 2,3%. 
Urgente: el NYSE invoca la "Regla 48" | Moninvest.com.co


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Como les puse antes, en 5840. Nada menos. Voy a ver la apertura yanki y si podemos tener rebote para cerrar con menos boquete.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> *"NYSE*
> 
> ...



Subasta por volatilidad, creo.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Creo que toco los 8478, bastaria?



No, no, cuidado, hay que dejar que se desarrolle el recorte. Yo decía que muy probablemente se cerrara ese gap, no que fuera a parar ahí.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (1 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> *"NYSE*
> 
> ...







> La "Regla 48" elimina la obligación de los creadores de mercado de mostrar los precios previos en la subasta de preapertura, en un intento por hacer que la apertura sea más rápida y fácil. El mercado empleó esta regla varias veces durante las fuertes tormentas de nieve que entorpecieron la vida normal en Nueva York y otras grandes ciudades de Estados Unidos. En 2009 sólo se solicitó dos veces.



+10 carácteres.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (1 Nov 2011)

Solo me pasaba por aquí para reclamar la presencia del oso guanoso. :::: Hoy se merece salir de su oscura cueva. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pues imagínate, si cargaste de puts en los 1275  sólo la prima ha multiplicado su valor varias veces. Good times.




Tome tome, pongaselo de nuevo:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

Tonuel trabajando a destajo 

ya me lo imagino :

NESESITO HALLUDA HAQUI :XX::XX::XX:

Claca, hasta los 8300 en megalateral decia usted ayer ¿no? :Aplauso:


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> +10 carácteres.



¿Entonces la gente hace los cruces a ciegas?, ¿sin ver que pueden estar haciendo las contrapartes?


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> *"NYSE*
> 
> ...



en español claro -> esta la cosa muy malita

en italiano -> en los proximos minutos tendremos caiditas de roma del sistema informatico de la bolsa

en ingles -> in bernake our trust ........ or guano is near
::


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (1 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes;

Entrada en Arcelor a 14,18. Ahora está en 13,93. Como cae el hijo puta.
7,38% de caída en el día de hoy.

A río revuelto...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué estratégias seguís con SAN??
> 
> Es por curiosidad, yo bancos cero, es que ni los miro y así pienso seguir pero os veo todos los días entra-sale y me llama la atención.



entre en el san a 6,104 y vendi creo que a 6,005


Ahora le espero en 5,5 o 5,4


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

Break-even con la anterior entrada ahora mismo.

Ahora faltan los 300 pipos de esta mañana ::


:ouch:


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Como les puse antes, en 5840. Nada menos. Voy a ver la apertura yanki y si podemos tener rebote para cerrar con menos boquete.



Muy arriesgado, Sr. Atman... desde el swing bajista de las 12:30, el volumen no ha hecho más aumentar en el lado vendedor. Ahora mismo estamos en -1600 Daxies, después de un pequeño retrace técnico tras haber llegado a tocar -2000.

Lo que yo veo es un trending day como un castillo. No me atrevo a decirle qué debe hacer Ud. con su dinero, pero esperar que podamos volver a los 5840 en un día como hoy.... puf... aupados, ¿por quien? Europa se desmorona ante nuestros ojos, la zona euro está en franco riesgo de desaparecer, por doquier quiebran empresas con más de un siglo a sus espaldas (la última, MF)...

No sé si lo veo, la verdad.


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2011)

el día de hoy sin violines no vale nada!


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Gracias Pollastre. No, no espero ni de lejos recuperar los 5840. Sólo estoy viendo si podemos rebotar "algo" tras la apertura yanki para asumir unas pérdidas menores. A la primera señal de vuelta (bueno a la seugnda, yo siempre a la segunda) me salgo.


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Nov 2011)

SocGen desplomandose un 16%, deben de estar vendiendo hasta las fotocopiadoras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> el día de hoy sin violines no vale nada!



susordenes 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xJaynctKfQc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Telefonica está poniendose simpática


----------



## ghkghk (1 Nov 2011)

Pillo sitio en la primera pagina de hilo nuevo. Subidon para empezar el mes por lo que veo... Os obsequio con la tarta que le regalamos a un amigo que trabaja en el Santander en Alicante...







Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

lo q subimos en semanas lo bajamos en horas.......... como te despistes o tu pecado sea entrar cuando la tendencia es clara................. te quedas en caritas el primero y en el anden el segundo..........

q dices silenciosa? q TEF te pone ojitos? no le hagas caso o seras inversora de largo plazo


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Volvemos a intentarlo:
> 
> 8405/8360



Fuera 8470. Hasta la tarde.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Lo acabo de leer en otro lado... imaginarios que Papa Andreu ha metido hoy tropecientos millones en Sociedad Generale, y en un par de horas dice... que lo del referendum es todo falso y que no va a ocurrir nada, que Grecia va a acatar todo lo que diga Europa... Lo que gana este hombre en una hora puede ser brutal XDD


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Para mi sorpresa, el rebote está lamiendo los 5820. El Sr. Atman puede tener aquí una oportunidad....


----------



## Pepe Broz (1 Nov 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> SocGen desplomandose un 16%, deben de estar vendiendo hasta las fotocopiadoras.



Parece que se va a buscar los mínimos en 15 euros.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Intensa SanPaolo -> -14%


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> *¿Pero hoy no teníamos que estar más cerca de los 10700?*
> Por cierto, el índice italiano ha sido demolido (igual que sus bonos).



Que poca fe¡

Se nota claramente que estamos a punto de los 10700....clarísimamenteeeeeee


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

POllastre atencion a tu maquinita y a movimientos millonarios... tengo un presentimiento que alguien va a meter mucha carne en la parrilla para acabar plano =)


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> POllastre atencion a tu maquinita y a movimientos millonarios... tengo un presentimiento que alguien va a meter mucha carne en la parrilla para acabar plano =)



Para arreglar la sangria de hoy tendrian que meter mucha carne no?
Lo dice en base a algo o es feeling mistico?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

450 euros los cds de italia

recordemos que si llegan a 600 son intrvenidos no hay vuelta atrás::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> edite/corrija antes de que la Talibana le dé un latigazo 8:
> lo hago por su bien
> 
> Pista: Está antes de "metido"



ha sus ordenes 

¿andeveis esos 58xx ??? :8::8::8:

en su maquinita maese Pollastre ?? :

por cierto, cierra la bolsa rusa :8::cook::X


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

subidon subidon

pero el SAN no se mueve......


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ha sus ordenes
> 
> ¿andeveis esos 58xx ??? :8::8::8:
> 
> ...



pero qué hace buen hombre!?

acabo de borrar/editar mi mensaje ... y va Ustec y me cita :ouch:

yo le quiero llevar SAN a 4 €/acc pero est@s "malvados" especuladores, están empeñados en ir a la junta con acciones compradas a 6 o más :

se le echaba de menos :X


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

se acabo el "chow"?


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

El Partido Liberal alemán, socio de la coalición del Gobierno de Merkel, teme que un referéndum en Grecia pueda conducir al país a la bancarrota, en caso de que gane el no. "El resto de países tendrían que protegerse y Grecia se vería sola", ha dicho a Efe el liberal Brüderle.
Menos de 1 minuto

EL PAÍS

Wall Street sigue la estela de Europa.- Los dos principales índices del parqué neoyorquino, Dow Jones (2,05%) y Nasdaq (3,04%) abren con fuertes pérdidas, alertadas por el mal resultado de los mercados europeos y las crecientes dudas sobre la resolución de la crisis del euro.
Hace 6 minutos

EL PAÍS

El índice de volatilidad del mercado de bonos de Chicago, que mide el miedo dominante entre los inversores, sube más de un 20%. El petróleo de referencia en EE UU baja un 4%. El índice de los bancos cae un 4,5%. El Dow Jones cae más de un 2% en la apertura, informa Sandro Pozzi.
Hace 8 minutos

EL PAÍS

La UE urge a Grecia a cumplir sus compromisos con la eurozona. "Tomamos nota de la intención de las autoridades griegas de celebrar un referéndum. Estamos convencidos de que este acuerdo es lo mejor para Grecia", han expresado en un comunicado conjunto Van Rompuy y Durao Barroso.



> Dia.. para que los politicos se olviden de los muertos... y se preocupen de los vivos...


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Otros 1100 contratos para arriba.... joder, qué viajes le están dando, vaya tela.

Seguimos a saldo vendedor, pero mucho menor que antes: -700 Daxies ahora mismo, habiendo llegado a rozar hace media hora los -2000.

Sesión destroza ojetes-calor donde las haya, uk uk !!!



edit: ojo, momento siesta approaching. Desactivando alarmas acústicas del Enterprise.... nos vemos en dos horitas )


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

a mi es el SAN el q ahora me pone ojitos .....


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Nov 2011)

El Euro se va a ir a 1,33 en poco tiempo, en dias.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> El Euro se va a ir a 1,33 en poco tiempo, en dias.



hace nada a 1,42 y ahora el 1,33 esta a la vuelta de la esquina......... vaya dos dias......


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Nada grave para medio/largo plazo.



Pues ahí ando pillado, no me gusta vender los días que cae tan a plomo..Esta noche lo consultare con la almohada. De momento me quedo dentro. Espero que a medio plazo te refieras a menos de un año.
Se me acabo el vicio para una larga larga temporada


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (1 Nov 2011)

Coñe, el Arcelor, como recupera terreno.

Sube, sube, guapo!!! XD


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Gracias Pollastre. No, no espero ni de lejos recuperar los 5840. Sólo estoy viendo si podemos rebotar "algo" tras la apertura yanki para asumir unas pérdidas menores. A la primera señal de vuelta (bueno a la seugnda, yo siempre a la segunda) me salgo.



Acojonante, espera, espera y... :rolleye:

en hora y media he pasado de perder 80 puntos del DAx a ganar 40. cerrado con +30...


----------



## faraico (1 Nov 2011)

Pues cruzada orden de esta maniana a 5,83 del san...

Les aviso...JAMAS he dado una orden y se ha dado la vuelta....que quiere decir esto??

Que pueden esperar al san en los 5,70 o menos,pero perfectamente hoygan!!

Saben cuando es el proximo dividendo??jejee

Saludos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Coñe, el Arcelor, como recupera terreno.
> 
> Sube, sube, guapo!!! XD



Impresionante lo de Arcelor.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Si,200 eur pa la buchaca j je eje


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

El rebote desde mínimos tiene mucho sentido, porque ha sido en el 50% fibo. Es muy bueno que haya parado ahí y rebote, porque tras perforar la zona de soporte que pintaba en el primer gráfico era la siguiente parada lógica (que no había señalado porque no consideraba probable que se alcanzara tan rápido), otra cosa hubiera sido preocupante debido a la verticalidad que adquiriría la caída.

Esto no significa que los recortes hayan finalizado, que no lo sé, pero con el pánico acumulado, las malas noticias y la profunda corrección realizada, pienso que no debería quedarle mucho más.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

La zona 420 me gusta mucho, pero eso es como no decir nada. Si el SAN aguanta los 5,70 y el BBVA los 5,97, creo que estaría hecho más o menos sobre ese nivel, pero, como siempre, el precio manda.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

No recuerdo bien mi comentario de ayer, pero + o - venía a decir que hoy tb rebajaríamos y que entendía por la tarde ya empezaría a mejorar la cosa o eso creía. Veía una rebaja lógica a la zona de 8900-8840, ya que de otra forma, se rompería un canal alcista de 500 ptos a la baja que nos envío a donde nos envío hoy. Sería muy importante que el cierre de hoy estuviese como mínimo en la zona de 8560-8640 ptos, que coincide con final de primera estructura y principio de la segunda, para ver la posibilidad de un pullback a medio plazo por encima de máximos (para luego formar el techete del que tanto hablamos y luego la megaguanada de la que tb hablamos tanto). En caso contrario, yo creo que nos vamos a la zona de 8060 (hay un fibo importante en la zona 8470-8480) pero nos iríamos igual).
Pongo un gráfico de Abertis de otro intento de fallo de una 3ª estructura (como corrige a la zona de principios de la 2ª (que es el principio de la 3ª) y final de la primera, sin completar el fallo que es el caso actual por ahora) y el que deje el fin de semana (hemos roto ese canal,,).:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Me tientan terriblemente SAN y TEF, vista la evolución de la bolsa en los últimos meses...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

El chulibex por encima de 8587 se merece un largo para scalp.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Hace un rato he entrado en SG a 18,156, prometiéndomelas muy felices con su 14% de caída respecto a ayer. Hace unos 5 minutos en plena vorágine me he tenido que salir acojonado a 17,3. En este momento está subiendo y a 17,61.
> 
> :::



Has vendido pegado al mínimo (en 17,13). No se puede comprar en desplomes como éste. Pero vigílala que tendrá tema.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

El ministro griego de Finanzas, Evangelos Venizelos, ha sido hospitalizado en Atenas a causa de un fuerte dolor de estómago, según han confirmado fuentes del Gobierno griego. La hospitalización se produce solo horas después de que el Ejecutivo anunciara un referéndum para votar el acuerdo de rescate con la UE.

Sa cagao...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (1 Nov 2011)

Ya ves, Sirpask. Le han dado los siete males de repente.
Ha sufrido un "infarto en el bajovientre"...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Creo que más de uno viendo la bolsa ahora tendrá los siete males...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Largo en DAx para scalp de 8 pipos.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAx para scalp de 8 pipos.



8 pipos a la saca en menos de 2 minutos.

A por otra.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me tientan terriblemente SAN y TEF, vista la evolución de la bolsa en los últimos meses...



A mi TEF me hace ojitos pero voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona esto, no tengo nada claro.


----------



## atlanterra (1 Nov 2011)

Joder, ojalá vengan más días así de bolsa.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

momento importante en el DAX, ¿hombro derecho en rango de minutos?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

Parece que en gráfico de 2 y 4 horas estamos realizando martillos con soporte (mínimo) en la mitad de la sombra (muy ortodoxo) y que tanto estocástico como RSI se están regulando durante estas horas, no tiene mala pinta este descanso.


----------



## darwinn (1 Nov 2011)

Yo llevo largo en TEF un rato, desde 15,87


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> momento importante en el DAX, ¿hombro derecho en rango de minutos?



No es eso!. Sigue largo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.


----------



## atlanterra (1 Nov 2011)

Mañana subida generalizada en las bolsas.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Plata, habrán visto que ya devolvió el dolar que veníamos reclamando, no?. Es la operación del día.

Y de PRISA, ni hablamos ....


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.



Si aguanta los 5880, pinta largo hasta 5920.

Edito: No los aguanta y pierde la directriz alcista en serie de minutos.::

Edito: Más vale que aguente en los 60.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Ojo que los gemelillos siguen pegados al mínimo diario.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.



otros 8 pipos a la saca.

Parece que el hombro va tomando forma.


----------



## atlanterra (1 Nov 2011)

La volatilidad de la plata es simplemente impresionante.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si aguanta los 5880, pinta largo hasta 5920.
> 
> Edito: No los aguanta y pierde la directriz alcista en serie de minutos.::



Como pierda los 5860 ya verás que risa ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Yo llevo largo en TEF un rato, desde 15,87



14,87 será, si has invertido hoy...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> La volatilidad de la plata es simplemente impresionante.



Hamijo, la volatilidad da dinero.

En estos entornos, el scalping riguroso llena la buchaca.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, la volatilidad da dinero.
> 
> En estos entornos, el scalping riguroso llena la buchaca.



Exactamente, 3000 dolares.


----------



## atlanterra (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, la volatilidad da dinero.
> 
> En estos entornos, el scalping riguroso llena la buchaca.



Ni que lo digas, en días así y encima de fiesta, es un placer ganar dinero desde mi sofá.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

ya lo tenemos en 5860 !!!


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

El SP en horas tiene pinta de que podría ir a chequear a 1240. Vamos a ver si resiste la cota de los 60 en el DAX.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP en horas tiene pinta de que podría ir a chequear a 1240. Vamos a ver si resiste la cota de los 60 en el DAX.



guarda las balas para el DAX.

!!! si pestañeas te lo pierdes !!!


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Como pierda los 5860 ya verás que risa ::



Pues podemos empezar a reir creo...


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Cierro cortos en DAX con 11 pipos.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pues podemos empezar a reir creo...



ojete-calor.

De momento la dejo pasar, me da mala espina una ruptura tan clara y no supera mi control de riesgos.

En realidad el sistema todavía no me da señal de venta.


----------



## univac (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ojete-calor.
> 
> De momento la dejo pasar, me da mala espina una ruptura tan clara y no supera mi control de riesgos.
> 
> En realidad el sistema todavía no me da señal de venta.



Ustedes son águilas a lo que yo un topo, pueden ver matrix


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ojete-calor.
> 
> De momento la dejo pasar, me da mala espina una ruptura tan clara y no supera mi control de riesgos.
> 
> En realidad el sistema todavía no me da señal de venta.



Me acaba dar señal de venta ahora mismo.

La dejo pasar, no me la juego en scalp tras caer 20 pipos.

A por otra.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Ando largo en SP


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Cierro SP, 2 grandes y casi dos pipos de reward.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Cuidado con la recuperación del DAX hacia los 60. Puede seguir, creo que lo va ha hacer, subiendo y deshaciendo la figura bajista.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Me acaba dar señal de venta ahora mismo.
> 
> La dejo pasar, no me la juego en scalp tras caer 20 pipos.
> 
> A por otra.



Ahí se puede ver por qué cuando haces scalp tienes que ser extremadamente riguroso (la volatilidad intraminuto te puede matar). Ahora anda por los 5858.

Vamos a ver si es un pull back. Tengo los indicadores sin sobreventa, vamos a ver si podemos hacer otra.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con la recuperación del DAX hacia los 60. Puede seguir, creo que lo va ha hacer, subiendo y deshaciendo la figura bajista.



o se marca un velón rojo ahora mismo o las probabilidades de alzas en minutos son elevadas.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

NO nada de velón rojo, el SP ha soporte en condiciones. *creo*


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> NO nada de velón rojo, el SP ha soporte en condiciones. *creo*



Ten fe. El movimiento intraminuto del DAX tiene muy poca fuerza.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Jooooer...... otra que me como. cerrado con dos pips menos. eran dos grandes y dos pequeños

A este paso, voy a pedirle a usted prestado el anterior avatar...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> NO nada de velón rojo, el SP ha soporte en condiciones. *creo*



Ahí lo tienes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Si pierde los 5840, seguirá con mínimos decreciente y perdiendo el fibo 50%.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Vaya cachondeo:


----------



## darwinn (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> 14,87 será, si has invertido hoy...



efectivamente, 14,87


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Niveles muy claros:

Largos > 5860.
Cortos < 5840.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ya están las cartas boca arriba. El PM ha reculado al respecto del acuerdo global porque sabe que el pais no va a soportar las prebendas que le piden. Es decir, que la deuda postquita tampoco es pagable. Si le echan, vendrá la oposición que fueron los que mintieron en su día. Vaya negocio. Tiene difícil solución que no sea echarles. Pero entonces los bancos alemanes y franceses a tomar por el culo ... y como Merkel no quieren ni eurobonos ni impresión de dinero que provoque la perdida de la tripe A ....


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Todo muy muy bajista. El SP se ha permitido, en series de minuto, romper hacia abajo un canal bajista!!!. Signo de debilidad al cuadrado.

En series de horas, se deshace la posible inercia hacia los 1240. En series de minuto, pinta que va a intentar testear los mínimos diarios.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Los gemelos aguantan como jabatos sus mínimos, acabarán cayendo?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, ya están las cartas boca arriba. El PM ha reculado al respecto del acuerdo global porque sabe que el pais no va a soportar las prebendas que le piden. Es decir, que la deuda postquita tampoco es pagable. Si le echan, vendrá la oposición que fueron los que mintieron en su día. Vaya negocio. Tiene difícil solución que no sea echarles. Pero entonces los bancos alemanes y franceses a tomar por el culo ... y como Merkel no quieren ni eurobonos ni impresión de dinero que provoque la perdida de la tripe A ....



Apuesto que lo tienen negociado con Merkel. Les viene bien a los 2.

La merkel se ha encontrado debajo de la alfombra 55MM€. Los griegos dentro del euro están condenados a ser pobres.

Fuera del euro lo tienen dificil pero al menos serán libres para decidir su futuro.

La Merkel sabe más de lo que cuenta.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.



otros 8 pipos pa la saca.

A por otra.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Apuesto que lo tienen negociado con Merkel. Les viene bien a los 2.
> 
> La merkel se ha encontrado debajo de la alfombra 55MM€. Los griegos dentro del euro están condenados a ser pobres.
> 
> ...



Si pero lo que no cuadra es que ese escenario es muy bajista para la banca y los términos del reciente acuerdo estaban claramente manipulados para que la banca alemana y francesa no tuviera que provisionar ni apenas ampliar capital. Si salen del euro, la bolsa se va a poner muy interesante y hay que ver cómo controlan el posible contagio hacia España e Italia (Portugal e Irlanda están en coma). En este panorama, a ver cómo convencen a los emergentes para que suelten pasta.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si pero lo que no cuadra es que ese escenario es muy bajista para la banca y los términos del reciente acuerdo estaban claramente manipulados para que la banca alemana y francesa no tuviera que provisionar ni apenas ampliar capital. Si salen del euro, la bolsa se va a poner muy interesante y hay que ver cómo controlan el posible contagio hacia España e Italia (Portugal e Irlanda están en coma). En este panorama, a ver cómo convencen a los emergentes para que suelten pasta.



*SE LO VAN A REGALAR CON NUESTRO DINERO*

También cuenta con las plusvis del bono alemán .....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)




----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

::::Hola ejpeculadores...esperaba ese Dax en 57xx, pero no tan pronto. BIENVENIDOS HAN SIDO


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

El objetivo de bajada del DAX por la figura de vuelta confirmada en 60, es 5800 que viene a coincidir con los 1212 del SP (mínimos diarios). Ahí puede haber una oportunidad.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Por cierto... me parece de puta madre que el gobierno haga un referendum a su pueblo para que este sea sodomizado. Ojala los nuestros hicieran lo mismo para cambiar la constitucion.

Para mi ... hoy mal dia... por no saber esperar, bueno por presuponer que la cosa no era tan jodida.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

5771 en el gráfico que coloqué esta mañana...nueva zona "ejpeculadora" en 5700 "pelaos"....pero deberíamos arrear un poco arriba para ver 8200 en IBEX. Luego llamo a Raticulín..para dar datos


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Cerramos nuevamente la plata con 48 pipos. Ya ni tocarla que ha dado dos trades en beneficio seguidas, lo cual extraña mucho.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Cómo me jode que el DAX esté cayendo y el sistema me dé lateralidad o señales muy débiles.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

¿Quién prevé rebote mañana? 

No se si comprar SAN y TEF a cierre y esperar, o ver mañana como abre, y engancharse si se iniciase con pinta de rebotar...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Quién prevé rebote mañana?
> 
> No se si comprar SAN y TEF a cierre y esperar, o ver mañana como abre, y engancharse si se iniciase con pinta de rebotar...



preserva el capital. La liquidez va a ser muy necesaria.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Quién prevé rebote mañana?
> 
> No se si comprar SAN y TEF a cierre y esperar, o ver mañana como abre, y engancharse si se iniciase con pinta de rebotar...



SAN a 5,76
TEF está lejos de mínimos como muy cara 14,7


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

DAX en minutos a punto de superar directriz bajista. Cambiaría el panorama radicalmente.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX en minutos a punto de superar directriz bajista. Cambiaría el panorama radicalmente.



no te la juegues en esa directriz. La estructura de máximos crecientes todavía no es la adecuada.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> no te la juegues en esa directriz. La estructura de máximos crecientes todavía no es la adecuada.



Entré en 34 porque el SP en minutos está tirando fuerte.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 34 porque el SP en minutos está tirando fuerte.



Cierro en 46. 12 a favor.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Dan ganas de otro largo en DAX pero no lo haré porque el Estocástico está bajista.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro en 46. 12 a favor.



Has tenido un poco de fortuna ::


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Has tenido un poco de fortuna ::



El estocástico estaba por llegar a la zona alta. Sin embargo, hace dos minutos en el pull back, no he entrado largo porque el estocástico estaba feo. Cuestión de probabilidad que ahora se dió de cara.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Has tenido un poco de fortuna ::



Ahora ya sabemos que esa directriz es la buena. Hay que esperar a que se aproxime sin hacer el ganso 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Estoy mirando SG y la caida de hoy ha sido con un volumen bestial que viene a desconfirmar la subida brutal del viernes.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora ya sabemos que esa directriz es la buena. Hay que esperar a que se aproxime sin hacer el ganso 8:



Los 22 quedan como referencia en el SP.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Los 22 quedan como referencia en el SP.



Sólo puedo seguir un cruce, si no me mareo ::

Sigo centrado en el DAX.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Apuros para Papandreu. El primer ministro griego ha convocado para esta tarde una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de Ministros. Está centrada en la crisis política desencadenada tras su decisión de celebrar un referéndum sobre el nuevo rescate a Grecia, adelanta Efe.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

Carpanta:

_Vean esta cita de un comentario de la web zero hedge.

December 1, 2010 - Portugal Bund spreads were 410 bps; November 1, 2011 Italy Bund spreads are 450 bps

Y es lo que hay, Italia ya está muy por encima de donde andaba Portugal cuando le pasó lo que le pasó...el ataque a Italia es total y brutal, y eso que el BCE ha comprado que sepa como poco en dos rondas muchos bonos italianos, y aún así ya ven..._


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Apuros para Papandreu. El primer ministro griego ha convocado para esta tarde una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de Ministros. Está centrada en la crisis política desencadenada tras su decisión de celebrar un referéndum sobre el nuevo rescate a Grecia, adelanta Efe.



Está todo pactado y repactado.

El Papanatas lleva tiempo pidiendo leuros. Hacer lo que ha hecho sin pedir permiso no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Carpanta:
> 
> _Vean esta cita de un comentario de la web zero hedge.
> 
> ...



El Carpanta es un llorón insufrible. Hace tiempo que no le aguanto sus intereses siemprealcistas.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Circulen.circulen
Esta todo ya pactado,mañana eliminara el referendum y las bolsas subiran un 5%
Todo arreglado,el que no haya comprado hoy tiempo ha tenido


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Circulen.circulen
> Esta todo ya pactado,mañana eliminara el referendum y las bolsas subiran un 5%
> Todo arreglado,el que no haya comprado hoy tiempo ha tenido



Si piensa eso y acierta, le recomiendo que compre SG y podrá ganar más de un 10% del tirón.::


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Para arriba.


----------



## AlalbaVincero (1 Nov 2011)

Perdon por el off topic 

me acaba de llegar un correo de ING... van a cobrar 4 euros +IVA por custodia si no se realiza minimo una operacion semestral


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Nov 2011)

Banca popolare di milano 0,447 -69,49%


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Lo que ha hecho el SAN... Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si piensa eso y acierta, le recomiendo que compre SG y podrá ganar más de un 10% del tirón.::



Cada uno piensa lo que le conviene::
No todos sabemos especular intradia tambien como usted,necesitamos una semana o asi
La verda es que no pensaba comprar,el ostion de ayer lo intuia al igual que usted pero el de hoy ha sido apoteosico y he cargado el barco a tope::

SAN-5.8
TEL-14,9
iag-1.8
Arcelor 14.32
Ni que decir tiene que lo vendere en cuanto esto levanta,si es que levanta


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

AlalbaVincero dijo:


> Perdon por el off topic
> 
> me acaba de llegar un correo de ING... van a cobrar 4 euros +IVA por custodia si no se realiza minimo una operacion semestral



ING es interesante parea paquetes gordos a medio - largo plazo. En ese escenario, los 4 leuros son irrelevantes EMHO.


----------



## telele (1 Nov 2011)

Bbva 6.30!!!


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cada uno piensa lo que le conviene::
> No todos sabemos especular intradia tambien como usted,necesitamos una semana o asi
> La verda es que no pensaba comprar,el ostion de ayer lo intuia al igual que usted pero el de hoy ha sido apoteosico y he cargado el barco a tope::
> 
> ...



Pues que tenga suerte, si acierta podremos decir que es clarividente.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

A ver si puedo hacer otra posi (corta) en scalp y cierro el chiringo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cada uno piensa lo que le conviene::
> No todos sabemos especular intradia tambien como usted,necesitamos una semana o asi
> La verda es que no pensaba comprar,el ostion de ayer lo intuia al igual que usted pero el de hoy ha sido apoteosico y he cargado el barco a tope::
> 
> ...



Es muy probable que vea esa recuperación, pero hay que estar muy ágil (el índice está bastante deteriorado)


----------



## Nico (1 Nov 2011)

Qué días me estoy perdiendo !!

SAN ha defendido a muerte la nueva linea del canal (que pasa por 5,79) y, los valores de la robasta dejan algo de margen para empezar mañana bajando -si hiciera falta- y pudiendo defenderla -salvo que llegue el apocalipsis-.

Mi stop hizo que el tiito Botín me hiciera devolver unas cuantas manzanas pero mi entrada en 5,797 me dejan seguir jugando. Estuve a punto de no tomarla pero -ya veremos si para bien o mal- lo hice y la robasta me deja bien posicionado.

Puse un SL bastante ajustado en 5,75 (hay un soporte más o menos relevante en los 5,76) y ya veremos si mañana es día de subas vertiginosas o tengo que seguir devolviendo manzanitas.

Pero, reconozco que no estoy haciendo las cosas bien... culpa de este foro estoy pensando en modo "intradía" pero resulta que, como mucho, puedo plantearme hacer "swing trading" y las estrategias tienen que ser diferentes.

Ya veremos... si este destrozo deja las cosas en el punto donde empezamos a recorrer rumbo al techo del canal (allá por los 6,60) o si seguimos para abajo en modo "Apocalypse Now".

===

Por favor avisen a *Rbotnic* que vamos MUY BIEN rumbo a los místicos 10700. Cuando un tipo sabe, sabe.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy probable que vea esa recuperación, pero hay que estar muy ágil (el índice está bastante deteriorado)




Me abren ustedes una interesante reflexión.
El DAX se paro sobre los 5750 y eso no es magia porque es una cota muy relevante en la serie diaria. Abro 3 minis en largo (no vaya a ser que no sean clarividentes). Si sale rana, perderé 1400 euros, si sale ganadora ganaré 4500. Ahí queda dicho.

Edito: De momento, no están en el lado ganador, juas


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Me abren ustedes una interesante reflexión.
> El DAX se paro sobre los 5750 y eso no es magia porque es una cota muy relevante en la serie diaria. Abro 3 minis en largo (no vaya a ser que no sean clarividentes). Si sale rana, perderé 1400 euros, si sale ganadora ganaré 4500. Ahí queda dicho.



¿Donde pones el SP?


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Parece que tenemos un cierto recorrido arriba del dax, el giro puede ser inminente, a ver si es buena la entrada en largo...objetivo primero 5900(f)


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Donde pones el SP?



300 más arriba ya que si está pactado .... los 6150 aprox. serían fáciles. Como no va a llegar en un día, si acompaña la recuperación lo iría subiendo ... pero primero tiene que dejar de bajar.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

A que juegan estos politicos? Tanto jugar con mecheros se van a quemar.Alguien cree viable a l/p un euro sin eurobonos? Que griego en su sano juicio va a votar si al referendum?como reviente el euro ya veremos las cuentas de muchas empresas alemanas cuando se carguen las exportaciones a europa...Veis normal lo del papandreu provocar asi a los mercados?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Parece que hoy hemos visto claramente lo que significaba la operación fantasma de 2555 contratos de ayer, parece que en el Ibex también hay algún enteradillo, el volumen negativo ha predominado durante toda la sesión, aunque alguna vez el saldo ha estado en positivo pero ha durado poco.

Sin embargo hoy llama la atención que los leones hayan salido a cara descubierta a meter órdenes, como una de 204 contratos alrededor de las 11:20 de compra y otra de 146 contratos a las 15:00, ambas han sido 'devoradas' por el mercado, es decir que quien las pusiera se salió con plusvis, porque han sido operaciones muy rápidas y fugaces que han durado poco. El resto de la sesión ha sido gacelero, aunque mirando en las alturas se pueden ver más compras que ventas, pero estas compras han sido operaciones abiertas y cerradas durante la sesión.

En subasta han vuelto a comprar unos 200 contratos.

En resumen, día con bajadas, ventas y volumen más alto que otros días parece que van en serio, el precio ha quedado por la parte baja aunque no en mínimos, pero yo creo que mañana seguiremos la senda bajista a pesar de la subasta.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Continuación del gráfico del Dax...vemos el apoyo en nivel relevante. Ahora la búsqueda de la zona 5900-6050 es casi inevitable (círculo verde). Esto contado, pero el futuro puede marcar el camino ahora.

Robotnic ahora no sale, hoy deberíamos haber ganado otros 50...pues nada 425 menos. A este paso y cuadrar la media vamos a tener que subir un 25% el viernes.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A que juegan estos politicos? Tanto jugar con mecheros se van a quemar.Alguien cree viable a l/p un euro sin eurobonos? Que griego en su sano juicio va a votar si al referendum?como reviente el euro ya veremos las cuentas de muchas empresas alemanas cuando se carguen las exportaciones a europa...Veis normal lo del papandreu provocar asi a los mercados?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Andan igual de bobos que hace 20 meses. Es una cuestión de egoismo de los alemanes. Se piensan que todo es suyo y que los demás son subnormales. Al final se la van a comer con patatas. Ya verás cuando nos pongamos chulos y les pongamos los cubatas a 40 euros en Ibiza.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo me traigo aquí mis niveles "raticulín" y estreno avatar para ser reconocido.
> 
> 1268 posible rebote, pérdida de los 1257 nos vamos a 1246-1232
> 
> ...




Me traigo el gráfico de anoche, y como diría mi maestro Jedy...esto y poneros billetes de 500 en el bolsillo es lo mismo.::::


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Paso de seguir esperando. Cierro el chiringo.

Buen trading, especuladorehs


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

¿Donde esta el místico *Rbotnic*? Quiero ser un iluminado yo tambien y ver mis san a 9 e ibe a 7



Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

No es para ahora mismo pero ya se comienza a oir que quizá la FED se ponga a la tarea. Aún no actuando de forma consistente en el largo plazo (ya lo hemos visto en los dos últimos años), estos señores sí que saben manejar a los mercados y el timming de las noticias (Merkel debería aprender algo). Por ello, hay que extremar prudencia en los cortos de medio plazo porque Benie cualquier dia sale diciendo que multiplica por dos el número de dólares o no se qué. El G20 también anda diciendo que hay que dar una medida ejemplarizante ... No será nada del otro jueves en el largo plazo de la economía (el problema está en la inoperancia de los perroflautas para abordar los problemas, que siempre los va a haber), pero el movimiento exagerado en los índices, sí que puede sentirse.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Andan igual de bobos que hace 20 meses. Es una cuestión de egoismo de los alemanes. Se piensan que todo es suyo y que los demás son subnormales. Al final se la van a comer con patatas. Ya verás cuando nos pongamos chulos y les pongamos los cubatas a 40 euros en Ibiza.



Espero que esto lo tengan pactado pq sino no me lo explico

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No es para ahora mismo pero ya se comienza a oir que quizá la FED se ponga a la tarea. Aún no actuando de forma consistente en el largo plazo (ya lo hemos visto en los dos últimos años), estos señores sí que saben manejar a los mercados y el timming de las noticias (Merkel debería aprender algo). Por ello, hay que extremar prudencia en los cortos de medio plazo porque Benie cualquier dia sale diciendo que multiplica por dos el número de dólares o no se qué. El G20 también anda diciendo que hay que dar una medida ejemplarizante ... No será nada del otro jueves en el largo plazo de la economía (el problema está en la inoperancia de los perroflautas para abordar los problemas, que siempre los va a haber), pero el movimiento exagerado en los índices, sí que puede sentirse.



Tenemos la certeza de las inyecciones del BOJ.

El EUR/JPY es la estrella :::: siempre lo fue.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Vaya subida, ha debido parir la abuela.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

No hamijo...los niveles que he dado son de obligado cumplimiento FIUUU FIUUUU


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Atención que si el SP pasa y consolida los 1230, esto ya sería otro tema.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

1234 es otro sitio donde viajar...acompáñenme en una de mis cuatro trillones de naves


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Me voy a comer un Owned como un camión como no salga.....


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Llegó el camello a la sala .....


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2011)

Vale mas una imagen que mil palabras
Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No hamijo...los niveles que he dado son de obligado cumplimiento FIUUU FIUUUU



Ojalá acierte por motivos obvios, pero el thanks se le dará a Votin que es quien me generó la reflexión.:XX:


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá acierte por motivos obvios, pero el thanks se le dará a Votin que es quien me generó la reflexión.:XX:



Es complicado sacarles un Thanks aquí...después de esta demostración de habilidades si no me lo he ganado, solo puedo decir el euromillón de esta noche para ganármelo...:

Salen los primeros datos del horno:

IBEX mañana: 8780

Dax 5938-6030:


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Verás si al final voy a atinar y todo....


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Es complicado sacarles un Thanks aquí...después de esta demostración de habilidades si no me lo he ganado, solo puedo decir el euromillón de esta noche para ganármelo...:
> 
> Salen los primeros datos del horno:
> 
> ...



Ahí han ido un par de thanks. Faltaría, of course!. Todo sea por hacer feliz a la gente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Señor FranR, le dejo mis probabilidades del ibex.

8350
8005

esos por abajo, por arriba ya tenemos al mercado.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí han ido un par de thanks. Faltaría, of course!. Todo sea por hacer feliz a la gente.



No sabe como se lo agradezco...::...a final de mes Calopez reparte caramelos a los mas thankeados


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Es complicado sacarles un Thanks aquí...después de esta demostración de habilidades si no me lo he ganado, solo puedo decir el euromillón de esta noche para ganármelo...:
> 
> Salen los primeros datos del horno:
> 
> ...



Con la parte alta de su horquilla para el DAX, yo lo cierro y me dejo de tonterías. Serian 3000 pavos con lo que sería un día excelente. Vaya orando a quien considere ....


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Venga me juego otra ::.

Corto en DAX, target 6 pipoletos.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor FranR, le dejo mis probabilidades del ibex.
> 
> 8350
> 8005
> ...



Eso a posteriori de la visita a Robotnic...que está muy solo por ahí arriba


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Venga me juego otra ::.
> 
> Corto en DAX, target 6 pipoletos.



otros 6 pipos pa la saca. Esta me ha hecho sufrir porque tiraba para arriba.

Ahora sí que cierro el tenderete.

Buen trading, especuladorehs.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Venga me juego otra ::.
> 
> Corto en DAX, target 6 pipoletos.



Ahí lo llevan :8:


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

No se me asusten...salen los madrugadores. Ahora viene la hora de los elegidos....


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

El DAX está ahora en manos de profesionales (mirad lo toques a la DTA inferior)


----------



## Fran200 (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Verás si al final voy a atinar y todo....



Paquito que loco estás, la mare que te parió. El "know how" ya lo tienes, te falta el Hardware...


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No es para ahora mismo pero ya se comienza a oir que quizá la FED se ponga a la tarea. Aún no actuando de forma consistente en el largo plazo (ya lo hemos visto en los dos últimos años), estos señores sí que saben manejar a los mercados y el timming de las noticias (Merkel debería aprender algo). Por ello, hay que extremar prudencia en los cortos de medio plazo porque Benie cualquier dia sale diciendo que multiplica por dos el número de dólares o no se qué. El G20 también anda diciendo que hay que dar una medida ejemplarizante ... No será nada del otro jueves en el largo plazo de la economía (el problema está en la inoperancia de los perroflautas para abordar los problemas, que siempre los va a haber), pero el movimiento exagerado en los índices, sí que puede sentirse.



"Casualmente" mañana hay reunión de FED si mal no recuerdo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

dime la direccion de tu blog, que la he perdido


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> dime la direccion de tu blog, que la he perdido



Me lo chaparon entes malignos. ahora doy los datos en riguroso directo, y se rien de mi..hasta que toca los niveles.Aunque ya hay algun adepto, que hoy han confiado en el intra BBVA a 6,05:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2011)

Con ese avatar confio en usted. Carlos Jesus es el profeta del señor Misticosportodoslados.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Con ese avatar confio en usted. Carlos Jesus es el profeta del señor Misticosportodoslados.



Ya sabe que mi blog estaba guiado por Rapel, Octavio y el maestro del calambrazo CARLOS JESUS...ellos guían nuestro camino8:


----------



## kokaine (1 Nov 2011)

El nuevo presi del BCE se estrena mañana bajando tipos. Y no me extrañaría que bajara en plan cafre, dejando a los mercados indecisos entre el guano o el dios que gusto me da eso.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo chaparon entes malignos. ahora doy los datos en riguroso directo, y se rien de mi..hasta que toca los niveles.Aunque ya hay algun adepto, que hoy han confiado en el intra BBVA a 6,05:8:



¿Los mismos que les están destruyendo las bases subterráneas a los americanos? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/251426-david-wilcox-entrevista-benjamin-fulford-imperdible-2.html#post5155400

Joder, se me ha ocurrido mirar en eso de los temas calientes (ya saben, todavía no puedo ir a veteranos y no soy de forocoches), y vaya cuadrilla hay ahí. MV y el Malvado son dos científicos racionalistas en comparación.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> 1234 es otro sitio donde viajar...acompáñenme en una de mis cuatro trillones de naves



Miren que se lo dije..suban a la nave, pero la verdad la compañía no era muy de fiar...::


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

El DAX pide a gritos otro corto ..... mi diablillo de maxwell me dice no lo hagas, no lo hagas. Sé que me está engañando el muy cabrón pero le voy a hacer caso.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX pide a gritos otro corto ..... mi diablillo de maxwell me dice no lo hagas, no lo hagas. Sé que me está engañando el muy cabrón pero le voy a hacer caso.



Ahí lo tienen. Lástima.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> El nuevo presi del BCE se estrena mañana bajando tipos. Y no me extrañaría que bajara en plan cafre, dejando a los mercados indecisos entre el guano o el dios que gusto me da eso.



¿Fuente de esto?


----------



## telele (1 Nov 2011)

Top brass replaced | Athens News

Sustituidos los jerifaltes del ejército griego... uy uy


----------



## kokaine (1 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Fuente de esto?



auto-fuente.

Mario Draghi ha tomado hoy posesion, asi que mañana es un buen dia para empezar a hacer bien las cosas; y mas por la cuenta que le trae a su "italia".


----------



## patilltoes (1 Nov 2011)

Yo es que he leido en Europa press que lo descartan para mañana:

La cumbre europea relaja las presiones para una bajada de tipos


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Tal y como está el patio en Grecia, es una locura tener posiciones a más de 1 día vista.

Los índices están en plan tómbola.


----------



## kokaine (1 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo es que he leido en Europa press que lo descartan para mañana:
> 
> La cumbre europea relaja las presiones para una bajada de tipos



Relajar presiones??? ahora mismo Mario Draghi esta entre que le peten el culo alemania-francia o que se lo peten a Italia.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

*BBVA, buen comportamiento*

Interesante vela martillo en BBVA (a espera de confirmación mañana, yo estoy largos desde 6,08), zona de soporte para mañana los 6,18-6,20 (mitad de sombra) o los 6,00-6,03 (final de sombra), por debajo, bajista. He abierto largos, pq he visto que tanto en IBEX como en distintos valores no rompen del todo como preveía la 3ª estructura alcista (2 son siempre seguras, la 3ª es probable, nada más, ya dije en mi anterior post que era importante cerrar por encima de 8560). A destacar, que pueden estar conformando a largo plazo un doble suelo, es una posibilidad. Coinciden muchos hitos en donde ha frenado hoy, media de 50 sesiones, principio de 3ª estructura y suelo anterior. Lo dicho, a esperar confirmación, pueden probar los soportes que dije en el 3º párrafo, pero en principio, lo veo bien.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tal y como está el patio en Grecia, es una locura tener posiciones a más de 1 día vista.
> 
> Los índices están en plan tómbola.




[YOUTUBE]Marisol - Tombola - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Lo siento, tenía que ponerlo.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Entonces sería una locura entrar largo en SP y Dax al unísono ahora?

Venga llevamos ganancias acumuladas....A POR ELLOS


----------



## Caos (1 Nov 2011)

Mañana dudo que se anuncien bajadas de tipos o algún otro plan de la FED. Ni acompañan los datos (si los datos estuvieran empeorando muy aprisa puede, pero aunque van claramente hacia abajo aún hay mucho dato mixto), ni las circunstancias (la inflación sigue siendo demasiado alta en el centro de la eurozona p.ej. y la FED se ha dado cuenta de que precios demasiado altos en el crudo u otras materias primas son contraproducentes), y Draghi tiene que guardar apariencias al ser su primera intervención.

Mensajes ambiguos para variar y seguramente hablarán de debilidad en la economía pero con cierta recuperación o váyase usted a saber (con ciertos riesgos por la situación europea, china, etc.). Parte del mercado espera alguna especie de plan de QE3, pero no es muy realista, más habiéndose dado la operación Twist hace nada (ni si queira ha acabado), la FED suele esperar unos meses para ver si tiene algún efecto antes de implementar nuevas medidas. 

En general el mensaje creo que será 'neutral' pero puede ser una excusa para que el mercado siga la tendencia que tenga en esos momentos, hasta el primer trimestre del 2012 yo descartaría intervenciones importantes más allá de extender medidas de liquidez y cosas por el estilo; más estando las cosas políticamente revueltas.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Entonces sería una locura entrar largo en SP y Dax al unísono ahora?
> 
> Venga llevamos ganancias acumuladas....A POR ELLOS



Ajustamos stop porque el tirón no ha sido del agrado de mi mascota....


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ajustamos stop porque el tirón no ha sido del agrado de mi mascota....



Los 5840 son claves. Suerte con la decisión que tome.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Cierto hamijo...doble suelo a muy corto SP y Alemanes...si es que te incitan... AHHHH


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Marisol - Tombola - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lo siento, tenía que ponerlo.



Has comprado hoy?


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

A punto de ruptura....meneo considerable...

Estoo....porque debajo de mi Nick ¿No tengo título nobiliario?..solo asteriscos...esto es una confabulación sideral....

Seguro que ha sido este ser infernal....






Por cierto...buen latigazo...como perro secándose el pelo..


Los más jóvenes no se acordarán...GRAN PERSONAJE

[YOUTUBE]EL penumbra - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

De momento el Ibex sube un 0,82%...


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> De momento el Ibex sube un 0,82%...





FranR dijo:


> Es complicado sacarles un Thanks aquí...después de esta demostración de habilidades si no me lo he ganado, solo puedo decir el euromillón de esta noche para ganármelo...:
> 
> Salen los primeros datos del horno:
> 
> ...




Todo controlado amigo y con un paquete de BBVA a 6.0558:


Mire usted que la última entrada vuelve a ser provechosa, y eso que tenía riesgo:cook:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Todo controlado amigo y con un paquete de BBVA a 6.0558:



Venga venga siga orando que puede funcionar .... pero no me sea timador como su imitador en la tele!!!!.
Usted tiene otro aroma


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto hamijo...doble suelo a muy corto SP y Alemanes...si es que te incitan... AHHHH



Buen aguante. El nivel de no retorno ya está marcado y lo está respetando.

Disfrute las plusvis.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Venga venga siga orando que puede funcionar .... pero no me sea timador como su imitador en la tele!!!!.
> Usted tiene *otro aroma*



No puedo ocultarlo, en ciertos momentos ha debido oler a mie..do

Barrida americana para cerrar con velas verdes....ienso:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Buen aguante. El nivel de no retorno ya está marcado y lo está respetando.
> 
> Disfrute las plusvis.



Bertok, no te empeñes en cortos. En la última hora he hecho dos trades, dos cortos que me han llevado 10 pipos cada uno y un largo que ha ganado 12 pipos. Por lo que sea, tiene que ser largo ... más le vale a nuestro visionario, juas!


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Diría ahora mismo nivel místico...pero me van a confundir con otro personaje...aquí puede estar la clave de quedar bien o con el culo enrojecido....ups


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No puedo ocultarlo, en ciertos momentos ha debido oler a mie..do
> 
> Barrida americana para cerrar con velas verdes....ienso:



Pero dónde ha metido usted la mano!!!!. Sáquela de ahí rápido coño. Mas de 48 pipos en un ratillo ... Venga, vuelva a concentrarse que se le va de las manos ... esas putas velas verdes :XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, no te empeñes en cortos. En la última hora he hecho dos trades, dos cortos que me han llevado 10 pipos cada uno y un largo que ha ganado 12 pipos. Por lo que sea, tiene que ser largo ... más le vale a nuestro visionario, juas!



Estoy fuera desde el último post que lo puse.

Me da igual que tire para arriba que para abajo, pero la verdad es que no tiene buena pinta para los largos si pierde los 5840.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy fuera desde el último post que lo puse.
> 
> Me da igual que tire para arriba que para abajo, pero la verdad es que no tiene buena pinta para los largos si pierde los 5840.



Rompe a la baja con la mayor vela desde hace bastante tiempo.

Cuidado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy fuera desde el último post que lo puse.
> 
> Me da igual que tire para arriba que para abajo, pero la verdad es que no tiene buena pinta para los largos si pierde los 5840.



Yo en el que confío es en el 5750 que sí que son relevante en series diarias.

Por otro lado, quién habrá enchufado esta tarde la pasta para disparar el SP como si tuviera polvora?. No puede ser ningún pinpin porque hace falta bastante bastante pasta para darle ese arreón de repente al SP.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rompe a la baja con la mayor vela desde hace bastante tiempo.
> 
> Cuidado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Gracias a quien inventó los stop dinámicos...pero me la estoy volviendo a jugar...ya hemos hecho el reversal, ahora si todo marcha bien toca un poco de subida al cierre.... (Esperemos, nos jugamos unas pocas plusvis)


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias a quien inventó los stop dinámicos...pero me la estoy volviendo a jugar...ya hemos hecho el reversal, ahora si todo marcha bien toca un poco de subida al cierre.... (Esperemos, nos jugamos unas pocas plusvis)



A ver si imita al TASE como hizo en el desplome de ayer. Hoy ha subido un uno y medio por ciento antes del cierre. El SP se va a tener que dar prisa para imitarle ... no puede ser que solo lo haga en lo negatifo ::


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias a quien inventó los stop dinámicos...pero me la estoy volviendo a jugar...ya hemos hecho el reversal, ahora si todo marcha bien toca un poco de subida al cierre.... (Esperemos, nos jugamos unas pocas plusvis)



os van a llevar hasta la camisa.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Buffffff JESUSITO DE MI VIDA...TU ERES NIÑO COMO YO....Stop cubriendo comisiones

Lo dejan para valientes...y yo soy muy gallina. Nos retiramos con la cabeza alta y seguimos con Germany 

EDITOOO: Alegría de última hora...velón verde 4 puntitos....ahora venga mis teutones...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Esto me huele a "Comprad insensatos"


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

A estos hijos de puta se les llena la boca con la palabra Democracia... y luego dicen:

“Aunque es legítimo dar la palabra al pueblo, el plan de rescate financiero de la eurozona para Grecia es la única vía posible para resolver el problema de la deuda griega", ha dicho el presidente de Francia Nicolas Sarkozy

En fin... por otra parte, Una cosa que quiero responder a Claca y a la gente en general. Las cosas estan ya descontadas en la bolsa o apalabradas de antemano cuando es la casta la que tiene que apretar las tuercas al pueblo, pero cuando la casta de un sitio intenta apretar a la casta de otro... todo es impredecible.

Por eso decia, que yo creo que el ostion de hoy es por que no estaba descontado el referendum, y todo el mundo sabe que va a ganar el NO, con lo que Grecia esta fuera del Euro y de Europa.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No puedo ocultarlo, en ciertos momentos ha debido oler a mie..do
> 
> Barrida americana para cerrar con velas verdes....ienso:









Y ahora sigue por 1225...quiero mis alabanzas y thanks. 

Nuevamente los 5840 han sido buen punto de entrada...gracias Sr. Bertok. Su cifra confirmando las mías muy cercanas, me están reportando alegrías


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Lo que le están haciendo al SP en los 15 minutos anteriores al cierre y en los 15 posteriores, digno de montarse un case de una business scholl.
Suena raro raro raro, alguien está maniobrando por ahí detrás.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> A estos hijos de puta se les llena la boca con la palabra Democracia... y luego dicen:
> 
> “Aunque es legítimo dar la palabra al pueblo, el plan de rescate financiero de la eurozona para Grecia es la única vía posible para resolver el problema de la deuda griega", ha dicho el presidente de Francia Nicolas Sarkozy
> 
> ...



Ayer por la noche cuando se generó la noticia, los índices ni fu ni fa.


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

Seguimos por 1226,75. Carlos Jesús supo verlo en las estrellas, era el camino más logico viendo los movimientos de varianzas en medias y precios. No había más.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Todo controlado amigo y con un paquete de *BBVA *a 6.0558:
> 
> 
> Mire usted que la última entrada vuelve a ser provechosa, y eso que tenía riesgo:cook:



Te acompaño con el gemelo feo, por raticulin vas a pillar ganancias mañana (SP ande?) o dejas correr hasta 7,10?


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Te acompaño con el gemelo feo, por raticulin vas a pillar ganancias mañana (SP ande?) o dejas correr hasta 7,10?




6,52 y a correr detrás hasta que se gire...medio leuro por título en un día..yo firmaba dos veces en semana.:baba:

No me gusta estar dentro más de dos-tres sesiones.

P.D. 1228 el SP now...

Dax ya llevamo +32, buen momento para llegar a previsiones...que el SP se quedó cerquita (1,5 puntos) y estos no deberían fallar...


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Te acompaño con el gemelo feo, por raticulin vas a pillar ganancias mañana (SP ande?) o dejas correr hasta 7,10?



Como van tus ganacias en paper trade???


----------



## FranR (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como van tus ganacias en paper trade???



No me diga que estoy aconsejando para jugar al monopoly!!!!:no:

Es cierto señor j-z?

Señores me voy a mi nave a ver hasta donde exprimo el DAX

Suerte y plusvis.:Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como van tus ganacias en paper trade???



Superaron mis expectativas (un +75% en mes y medio) así que me ha animado y ya voy en real, aunque seguiré manteniendo mi PT paralelo pues es mi training.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No me diga que estoy aconsejando para jugar al monopoly!!!!:no:
> 
> Es cierto señor j-z?
> 
> ...



Si pregunto tan directamente será porque voy en real aunque todo podría ser :XX: fuera bromas estoy dentro en 6,05 exacto, ya me jodió no pillar el mínimo de 6,031 

Y la robasta fue de lujo.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo el gráfico de anoche, y como diría mi maestro Jedy...esto y poneros billetes de 500 en el bolsillo es lo mismo.::::



Y del tirón :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## aksarben (1 Nov 2011)

AlalbaVincero dijo:


> Perdon por el off topic
> 
> me acaba de llegar un correo de ING... van a cobrar 4 euros +IVA por custodia si no se realiza minimo una operacion semestral



4€ + IVA por semestre POR VALOR. Como tengas una cartera de 10 valores que no quieras mover son 80 eurazos + IVA al año POR NO HACER NADA. Ya estoy revisando otras opciones...


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Bueno señores, tras una sesión vertiginosa, separando las hojas de las ramas, podríamos decir que han sucedido tres eventos importantes:

-Parada exacta del DAX en la cota de los 5750 (relevantes en series diarias) para después subir algo más de 150 puntos.
-Subida vertiginosa del SP a eso de las 18:26. Más del 1% en cuatro minutos para despues de una ligera corrección volver a subir otros 9 puntos.
-Subida sorprendente en el momento del post-cierre en el SP, más del 1%.

Todo ello, con las noticias en el plano negativo pero algunos dándole a la tarea por detrás. Hay que estar atentos porque sin ser nada definitivo, podría ser significativo. Vamos a ver si testea mínimos o se va hacia los 1244 en primera instancia. Por debajo, mientras que no pierda los 1190-1200, nada habrá cambiado ... aunque sería doloroso para muchos largos que se podrían haber ido posicionando o para los largos que han estado aguantando la corrección desde máximos.

Algunas cíclicas americanas han cerrado bastante bastante bien para lo que llevaban encima en el día. La banca, pues mal para variar. Es mejor la vela de cierre del DAX (siendo mala en definitiva) que la del SP por haber testeado y rebotado con fuerza la figura de 5750.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Has comprado hoy?



No hamijo.

No entiendo muy bien que está pasando. 

He metido una orden de compra a IBE en 4.82 por si llega a ese nivel.

Y a la espera que me quedo al menos hasta medio entender por donde van los tiros.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> 4€ + IVA por semestre POR VALOR. Como tengas una cartera de 10 valores que no quieras mover son 80 eurazos + IVA al año POR NO HACER NADA. Ya estoy revisando otras opciones...



Tendrán que aclarar la situación más, pero teóricamente, si compras una acción al semestre (5 euros + 0,25% del valor) quedarías eximido del pago. 

Más grave puede ser el hecho de que también han cambiado la comisión por cambio de divisa, así que si tienes acciones en otra moneda, en cada cambio de divisa te van a cobrar una comisión del 0,50%, en comparación con el 0,15% anterior. 

Lo peor, me imagino, es que esto tiene que ser un cambio de tendencia. Por lo que sea, ya no les interesa tener carteras durmientes, y lo malo es que probablemente detrás del broker irán las cuentas. 

No creo yo que por 10 cochinos euros al año (si el truco de la compra de 1 acción al semestre funciona) fuesen a desmontar toda su estrategia publicitaria de sin comisiones nunca.


----------



## sarkweber (1 Nov 2011)

Mañana mas guano Papandreu mantiene el referéndum y confía en ganar la moción de censura ::

Papandreu mantiene el referndum y confa en ganar la mocin de censura | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## aksarben (1 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo peor, me imagino, es que esto tiene que ser un cambio de tendencia. Por lo que sea, ya no les interesa tener carteras durmientes, y lo malo es que probablemente detrás del broker irán las cuentas.



Ese es el tema de fondo, que a base de no tener competencia en ciertos nichos, se están relajando. Españolizando, diría yo. Total, como en este país eso de las comisiones de "mantenimiento", "custodia", etc. cuela, pues ale, a mejorar los resultados trimestrales a base de cabrear al cliente. Ya veremos qué deriva toma.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Desde luego que el analisis tecnico de valores poca ayuda ultimamente para resolver problemas
Supongo que este tio tendra pensado amañar el referendum porque si no la otra opcion es suicidarse politica y fisicamente.
Cuando reciba la llamada de Obama,el chino y la teutona se cagara patas abajo como zapatero,en eso son especialistas,y echaran marcha atras


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Desde luego que el analisis tecnico de valores poca ayuda ultimamente para resolver problemas
> Supongo que este tio tendra pensado amañar el referendum porque si no la otra opcion es suicidarse politica y fisicamente.
> Cuando reciba la llamada de Obama,el chino y la teutona se cagara patas abajo como zapatero,en eso son especialistas,y echaran marcha atras



Tendrá que dimitir porque cualquier otra reculada sería ridícula, espantósamente ridícula. Yo enviaría para allá a ZP .... ahora que se queda libre. En 4 años les deja en una situación desde la que solo es posible crecer a doble dígito.::::::::


----------



## atlanterra (1 Nov 2011)

bertok, janus, ¿donde veis los futuros de los mercados, ibex en particular?

gracias


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> bertok, janus, ¿donde veis los futuros de los mercados, ibex en particular?
> 
> gracias



Existen multitud de plataformas en las que operar y visualizar las series en tiempo real. Interdin, IG Markets, CMC, Renta 4, Interactive Brokers, Visual Chart, .....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Desde luego que el analisis tecnico de valores poca ayuda ultimamente para resolver problemas
> Supongo que este tio tendra pensado amañar el referendum porque si no la otra opcion es suicidarse politica y fisicamente.
> Cuando reciba la llamada de Obama,el chino y la teutona se cagara patas abajo como zapatero,en eso son especialistas,y echaran marcha atras



El análisis técnico es muy válido, pero hay que acertar con la interpretación técnica de las manos fuertes, hay fallos en ondas elliot en intradiario sobre todo aunque tb en el largo-medio plazo, suele haber fallo en la 5ª onda (lo llamamos HCH), en fibonacci la fiabilidad de las 3ª estructuras no es tan fuerte como la 2ª (diría que por encima del 90%), las formaciones de ondas de goodman son fiables, tb los dobles suelos-techos son muy fiables (hasta septiembre se puede explicar todo el año con dobles techos activados..), mientras que cuñas, triángulos, diamantes, gallardetes etc en función del indicador ADX son más o menos fiables. las velas, indicadores tendenciales, medias simples de 200 y 50, exponenciales de 30 etc.
El problema es que todo tiene una explicación, pero yo creo que compensa.:rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

Mañana, salvo que la cosa cambie durante la madrugada, seguramente haya un pequeño gap alcista, el Ibex sube en estos momentos un 1,17%.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No hamijo.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien que está pasando.
> 
> ...



Esta muy bien tirada esa orden... Me muero de envidia XDD, pero bueno a las 9 de la mañana recien levantado he visto el indice con un -3%.. y no he podio resistirme.
He fallado en una cosa... creia que Draghi iba a salir hoy diciendo algo...no ha sido asi. :abajo:, asique he perdido unos eurillos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2011)

Llego y además de haberme perdido otro día intenso me encuentro que tengo 22 páginas para leer y saber que ha pasado...

[YOUTUBE]nwLoqH6fA4M[/YOUTUBE]

Bueno, después de House me pongo al día que seguro que hay bastante que aprender por aquí hoy 8:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana, salvo que la cosa cambie durante la madrugada, seguramente haya un pequeño gap alcista, el Ibex sube en estos momentos un 1,17%.



De donde sacas esa informacion???


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tendrá que dimitir porque cualquier otra reculada sería ridícula, espantósamente ridícula. Yo enviaría para allá a ZP .... ahora que se queda libre. En 4 años les deja en una situación desde la que solo es posible crecer a doble dígito.::::::::



Este griego es un gobernante a lo Zapatero, o sea ,no es un estadista,es un hombre de partido y tal.
Solo conoce el partido y de ahi no le saques,no conoce el mundo ni la empresa privada.
Esta gente en general no conoce la verguenza de hacer y decir burradas,solo le preocupa su sillon porque no saben hacer nada en la vida.

Yo creo que lo convenceran,otra cosa seria el Berlusconi,ese si es un pajaro de cuidado,aunque realista y pragmatico es un tio para tener cuidado

WIPIPEDIA
profesion de PAPANDREU--Sociólogo, político

ZAPATERO-profesion--Profesor ayudante de Derecho constitucional en la Universidad de León

la wipi me da la razon


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

*¿Que opinais de esta interpretacion de lo que ha sucedido hoy?*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/260469-goldman-papandreu-sachs.html


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El análisis técnico es muy válido, pero hay que acertar con la interpretación técnica de las manos fuertes, hay fallos en ondas elliot en intradiario sobre todo aunque tb en el largo-medio plazo, suele haber fallo en la 5ª onda (lo llamamos HCH), en fibonacci la fiabilidad de las 3ª estructuras no es tan fuerte como la 2ª (diría que por encima del 90%), las formaciones de ondas de goodman son fiables, tb los dobles suelos-techos son muy fiables (hasta septiembre se puede explicar todo el año con dobles techos activados..), mientras que cuñas, triángulos, diamantes, gallardetes etc en función del indicador ADX son más o menos fiables. las velas, indicadores tendenciales, medias simples de 200 y 50, exponenciales de 30 etc.
> El problema es que todo tiene una explicación, pero yo creo que compensa.:rolleye:




Yo solo quiero decir que el análisis técnico es de inestimable ayuda si se utiliza bien. Puede dar señales falsas pero para esos están los stops. La sesión de hoy viene que ni pintada como ejemplo ya que ha habido tendencias robustas y canales en los que hacer intradía con fiabilidad. La llegada al buen soporte de 5750 ha producido un rebote de más de 150 puntos en el DAX.

Decir también que el análisis técnico trabaja, entre otros, con soportes y resistencias .... lo cual no quiere decir que sean inquebrantables. Los soportes son para romperlos en algún momento (de ahí que comiencen las tendencias bajistas) e idem con las resistencias.
Evidentemente no todo es milimétrico, y gracias a eso los mercados organizados y manipulados siguen existiendo y dándonos oportunidades, de ganar o pringar.

Un buen análisis técnico más una buena dosis de experiencia y otra de money managemente .... y se tendrán muy buenos ingredientes para tener cierto éxito. El resto es la fortuna (de suerte, no de dinero).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> De donde sacas esa informacion???



Ig Markets.


----------



## pollastre (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Un buen análisis técnico más una buena dosis de experiencia y otra de money managemente .... y se tendrán muy buenos ingredientes para tener *cierto *éxito. El resto es la fortuna (de suerte, no de dinero).



El lector avispado se habrá percatado ya de que el truco de esta frase está en la expresión "_cierto_ éxito".

Seriamente... nadie puede aspirar a ganarse la vida con el AT.

Recordemos lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, que puede hacelo cualquiera (el Malvado Robotnik, el Sr. MuertoViviente, yo mismo...); y otra cosa muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_... que requiere una regularidad que el AT per se no es capaz de proporcionar.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El lector avispado se habrá percatado ya de que el truco de esta frase está en la expresión "_cierto_ éxito".
> 
> Seriamente... nadie puede aspirar a ganarse la vida con el AT.
> 
> Recordemos lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, que puede hacelo cualquiera (el Malvado Robotnik, el Sr. MuertoViviente, yo mismo...); y otra cosa muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_... que requiere una regularidad que el AT per se no es capaz de proporcionar.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En varias ocasiones me preguntaron otros foreros si me dedicaba profesionalmente al trading. La respuesta fue NO y que nunca lo haría.

El trading es un complemento a otro tipo de rentas (del trabajo o mobiliarias), nada más.

Es una temeridad jugarse el futuro económico tirando líneas y fibos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo solo quiero decir que el análisis técnico es de inestimable ayuda si se utiliza bien. Puede dar señales falsas pero para esos están los stops. La sesión de hoy viene que ni pintada como ejemplo ya que ha habido tendencias robustas y canales en los que hacer intradía con fiabilidad. La llegada al buen soporte de 5750 ha producido un rebote de más de 150 puntos en el DAX.
> 
> Decir también que el análisis técnico trabaja, entre otros, con soportes y resistencias .... lo cual no quiere decir que sean inquebrantables. Los soportes son para romperlos en algún momento (de ahí que comiencen las tendencias bajistas) e idem con las resistencias.
> Evidentemente no todo es milimétrico, y gracias a eso los mercados organizados y manipulados siguen existiendo y dándonos oportunidades, de ganar o pringar.
> ...



Los 5750 fueron un doble suelo que activó el Dax y cumplió objetivo. El problema del Dax es que creció desde los 5125 (mínimo sólido por divergencias claras) sin descanso hasta los 6400 sin ninguna correción ni al 38,2, 50 o 61,8% de fib)os y el Dax suele ser bastante técnico (no tanto como los cruces de forex, pero muy técnico). Los 5750 si unes ambos puntos (5125 y los 6430) es cercano al 50% (fibo coherente, aunque prefiero en 1ª estructuras el 61,8). La correción es correcta desde el punto de vista técnico y sería perfecta en los 5625 (pero no lo bajarán hasta ahí pienso) Ahora, creo que estamos en momentos de pares otra vez (modilla importada pero resultona) como en 2009-2010, quién se puso entonces largo en Dax y corto en MIB o IBEX ganó pasta y durmió tranquilo (siempre mirando al mismo sitio no es consecuente y no soy un amante de la diversificación, ya lo dijo el gurú de los mercados de nuestro tiempo, eso de "quién diversifica mucho, es que realmente no sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo", pero conocer 2-3 valores, cruces etc bien, no quita mucho tiempo), quién dice Dax, tb sirve SP500 y alguno más.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El lector avispado se habrá percatado ya de que el truco de esta frase está en la expresión "_cierto_ éxito".
> 
> Seriamente... nadie puede aspirar a ganarse la vida con el AT.
> 
> Recordemos lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, que puede hacelo cualquiera (el Malvado Robotnik, el Sr. MuertoViviente, yo mismo...); y otra cosa muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_... que requiere una regularidad que el AT per se no es capaz de proporcionar.



De ahí que cierto=algún.

Pero sí que he de decir que en algo ha errado. Hay algunos que consiguen ganarse la vida con el Análisis Técnico e incluso ganar bastante dinero de forma consistentes. Son algunos analistos que se dedican a la docencia y la esencia de su éxito cierto (ahora en orden diferente) reside en la ignorancia de la gacelada :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El lector avispado se habrá percatado ya de que el truco de esta frase está en la expresión "_cierto_ éxito".
> 
> Seriamente... nadie puede aspirar a ganarse la vida con el AT.
> 
> Recordemos lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, que puede hacelo cualquiera (el Malvado Robotnik, el Sr. MuertoViviente, yo mismo...); y otra cosa muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_... que requiere una regularidad que el AT per se no es capaz de proporcionar.



sí, a ver, si puedes creo y bien o muy bien , pero no es saludable y requiere muchísimo estudio, pruebas, en fin, que os voy a contar ienso:
Hombre, a mi me gusta mucho, aunque reconozco que la fuente más sólida de ingresos es mi trabajo por cuenta ajena (como todos o los que puedan, vamos) pero cuando estás centrado y bien, en general ganas más (algo lógico, claro) por esa hora y media de interpretación diaria que por las 8 horas de currito (en las entrañas de un banco que por cierto se va al carajo jeje, pero eso es otra historia..) .


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> De ahí que cierto=algún.
> 
> Pero sí que he de decir que en algo ha errado. Hay algunos que consiguen ganarse la vida con el Análisis Técnico e incluso ganar bastante dinero de forma consistentes. Son algunos analistos que se dedican a la docencia y la esencia de su éxito cierto (ahora en orden diferente) reside en la ignorancia de la gacelada :XX:



Por cierto, pregunté a un conocido que trabaja en un hedge en Londres por la famosa vela del DAX que tuvo muy poca relevancia ayer pero en la que se cruzaron un montón de daxies sin que el precio se moviese cual compresa de una coja.

Me dice que no es algo tan inusual pero que es difícil de saber con exactitud. Me dice que perfectamente puede ser que una filial de un banco tocho realiza la venta a otra filial del mismo banco para diversificarse el riesgo entre las filiales (la posición de la matriz no cambia). Otra posibilidad, aunque me comentan que más extraña, es que un hedge quiere salirse de una posición y acuerda con otro el momento de operación (este otro podría querer establecer una cobertura o vaya a saber).

En cualquier caso, son movimientos más o menos organizados. Le comenté si era posible que alguien con buena tecnología hubiera detectado una compra o venta de un tercero ... y hubiera actuado. Me dice que por poder puede ser pero que le sorprende un tanto al estar hablando de volúmenes tan altos.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El lector avispado se habrá percatado ya de que el truco de esta frase está en la expresión "_cierto_ éxito".
> 
> Seriamente... nadie puede aspirar a ganarse la vida con el AT.
> 
> Recordemos lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, que puede hacelo cualquiera (el Malvado Robotnik, el Sr. MuertoViviente, yo mismo...); y otra cosa muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_... que requiere una regularidad que el AT per se no es capaz de proporcionar.



Los traders profesionales supongo que utilizan AT.


En la evolución del precio de un activo influyen las emociones simultáneas de millones de inversores, eso crea incertidumbre constante y el único lenguaje capaz de descifrar esa incertidumbre para poder operar con cierta "tranquilidad" sin tener la cabeza hecha un lío constantemente es el AT.

Porque el otro lenguaje, el de las gacelas, el análisis fundamental, se contradice constantemente ¿Los fundamentales de los blue chips alemanes son peores hoy que hace dos sesiones? No creo.

Eso si, es complicadísimo analizar tecnicamente las bolsas, llevan laterales desde hace 11 años y eso complica la labor, en materias primas el asunto es más sencillo a la hora de tirar líneas.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los traders profesionales supongo que utilizan AT.
> 
> 
> En la evolución del precio de un activo influyen las emociones simultáneas de millones de inversores, eso crea incertidumbre constante y el único lenguaje capaz de descifrar esa incertidumbre para poder operar con cierta "tranquilidad" sin tener la cabeza hecha un lío constantemente es el AT.
> ...



Si,son peores
Si los bancos se hunden o tienen problemas gordos tendran que vender sus participaciones en las empresas bluechips para aliviar sus problemas,luego caeria su cotizacion a lo bestia.
Todo esta interconectado
Si quiebra Grecia los BANCOS Alemanes o Franceses pediran cobrar los CDS para recuperar sus deuda y estos CDS estan emitidos por la Banca AMERICANA E INGLESA,Holandesa......(GOLMAN,JP MORGAN,BARCLAYS....)
Estos quebraran por no poder pagar y se liara la de DIOS
Aqui todo esta interconectado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los traders profesionales supongo que utilizan AT.
> 
> 
> En la evolución del precio de un activo influyen las emociones simultáneas de millones de inversores, eso crea incertidumbre constante y el único lenguaje capaz de descifrar esa incertidumbre para poder operar con cierta "tranquilidad" sin tener la cabeza hecha un lío constantemente es el AT.
> ...



Es que el análisis fundamental bueno cuesta muy caro, carísimo. No es analizar una pyg o unos ratio de liquidez, solvencia, per inverso o capacidad de endeudamiento o esas pijadas. Yo he visto una recomendación de análisis fundamental de acerinox de 7.000 € de unas 30 hojas (claro, me lo dejaron ver por encima, aunque tampoco me interesa) y eso está preparado para insiders y toda la tropilla de buena pasta. Aquí ganan los mismos y pierden los mismos, y se trata de imitar a los que ganan y en el análisis técnico, al menos estamos en condiciones más equilibradas todos.


----------



## Estilicón (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tendrá que dimitir porque cualquier otra reculada sería ridícula, espantósamente ridícula. Yo enviaría para allá a ZP .... ahora que se queda libre. En 4 años les deja en una situación desde la que solo es posible crecer a doble dígito.::::::::



Yo personalmente, y hablando ya de temas políticos, estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha hecho Papandreu. La soberania nacional reside en su pueblo, y creo que debe ser el pueblo el que opine sobre si de verdad desean seguir en esta dinámica o quebrar, salirse del euro, hacer borrón y cuenta nueva y empezar de 0. Ellos son los que se van a comer sus recortes y van a sufrir su miseria y por tanto deberían ser ellos los que decidan el camino que quieren seguir en el futuro. Y no ponerse de rodillas y seguir al dictado lo que le digan desde Francia o Alemania. 

Joder, desconecto 2 días y veo que han dejado al ibex hecho unos zorros.Que cortos más golosos se me han escapado.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo personalmente, y hablando ya de temas políticos, estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha hecho Papandreu. La soberania nacional reside en su pueblo, y creo que debe ser el pueblo el que opine sobre si de verdad desean seguir en esta dinámica o quebrar, salirse del euro, hacer borrón y cuenta nueva y empezar de 0. Ellos son los que se van a comer sus recortes y van a sufrir su miseria y por tanto deberían ser ellos los que decidan el camino que quieren seguir en el futuro. Y no ponerse de rodillas y seguir al dictado lo que le digan desde Francia o Alemania.
> 
> Joder, desconecto 2 días y veo que han dejado al ibex hecho unos zorros.Que cortos más golosos se me han escapado.



Creo que lo que está cuestionándose la gente es el momento más que la acción. Podía y debía haberlo hecho antes.
De todas formas, es como cuando una entra mal en bolsa, termina saliendo mal seguro. Estos señores no deberían haber entrado nunca en la eurozona. Nos hemos empeñado en que así fuera y tras corroborar que habían engañado ... nos hemos vuelto a empeñar en mantenerlos dentro ........... y al final de todo nos estamos empeñando con nuestro dinero en que sigan ellos dentro. La verdad es que produce sonrojo que un pais del tamaño e influencia de Grecia, tenga en jaque a medio mundo.
En el fondo, los listos (por decir algo) son los paises anglosajones ... que hicieron los deberes al comienzo y a día de hoy sus problemas son otros ... y no les temblará la mano en minorar drásticamente su deuda vía inflacción si no consiguen crecer bastante. Aquí en España y Europa sigue el mamoneo de "esto no lo podemos hacer porque tú sales beneficiado". Yo de verdad que legalizaba el tema de los eurobonos y la primera impresión la haría sobre lingote de acero con una tirada de 17 para metérselo por el culo al PM de cada pais de la eurozona.
Os habéis dado cuenta que ya no hablan de la tasa bancaria. Éstos van por impulsos. Qué manera de meterse en líos que saben que difícilmente van a salir adelante por el frontal rechazo de los que de verdad mandan.::


----------



## Caos (2 Nov 2011)

EL AT sólo es una herramienta más que se puede utilizar en el proceso de ejecución, además "AT" es muy genérico, desde lo más básico (soportes y resistencias) hasta indicadores propietarios, granularizar completamente el mercado y reconstruir la acción a diferentes niveles, etc. Porque 'técnica' es toda la acción del precio y hoy se puede descomponer y analizar al _ms_ si es necesario.

De todas formas todo esto depende mucho del capital que maneje uno, los que mueven el mercado de verdad no pueden simplemente comprar y vender porque _'aquí hay un giro de tendencia'_, tienen que hacerlo por niveles, basándose en un VWAP concreto y los algoritmos de ejecución hacen el trabajo (bien sea por terceros en una mesa de trading de un banco de inversión, o mediante sistemas propietarios; normalmente se acuden a diversos brokers y _dark pools_ para difuminar la acción u obtener suficiente liquidez en el mercado).

Y luego está la hora de enfrentarse al mercado, las estrategias y operativas son muy diferentes: ¿Te dedicas al arbitraje y simplemente obtienes los beneficios por las diferencias en milisegundos por desfases en el spread? ¿Haces trading direccional a muy corto plazo basándote en la acumulación y distribución y la acción del precio? ¿Eres un inversor que busca maximizar alpha mediante estrategias corto-largo? ¿Haces trading basándote en macro o eventos concretos?

El tener poco capital tiene sus ventajas, por ejemplo las divisiones de trading de los grandes pueden tener pérdidas aún usando tecnología o análisis muy complejo porque no es lo mismo ganar un 5% de 100.000 € que un 0.5% de varios billones de capital. Depende de a que juego juegues, o en que división estés, puedes hacer o no ciertas cosas; y cuando mayor es la división más compleja es la ejecución y a mayores riesgos estás sometido (por poner un ejemplo, aunque el HFT mueva más del 80% del volumen, las firmas que realmente ganan dinero a través del arbitraje de alta frecuencia son muy poquitas y tampoco necesariamente tienen resultados espectaculares, como para apenas vencer a la inflación).

Nadie que mueva dinero de verdad en esta industria puede ganarse la vida mediante AT (ni nadie se ha hecho rico utilizando AT), pero puede ser una herramienta más en el arsenal de mayor o menor utilidad.


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Nov 2011)

Yo paso por aquí para marcar el hilo, y guanas noches (_estoy ejerciendo un seguimiento pasivo_)


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El análisis técnico es muy válido, pero hay que acertar con la interpretación técnica de las manos fuertes, hay fallos en ondas elliot en intradiario sobre todo aunque tb en el largo-medio plazo, suele haber fallo en la 5ª onda (lo llamamos HCH), en fibonacci la fiabilidad de las 3ª estructuras no es tan fuerte como la 2ª (diría que por encima del 90%), las formaciones de ondas de goodman son fiables, tb los dobles suelos-techos son muy fiables (hasta septiembre se puede explicar todo el año con dobles techos activados..), mientras que cuñas, triángulos, diamantes, gallardetes etc en función del indicador ADX son más o menos fiables. las velas, indicadores tendenciales, medias simples de 200 y 50, exponenciales de 30 etc.
> *El problema es que todo tiene una explicación*, pero yo creo que compensa.:rolleye:



Yo cambiaría esa frase por: "El problema es que a todo se le pué dar una explicación"


----------



## CajaMandril (2 Nov 2011)

¿Alguien que opere con clicktrade puede contar que tal va?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

Bueno, pues al día, y habiendo aprendido otro puñado de cosas creo que ya me puedo ir a la cama, aunque no sin antes dar las gracias a bertok y a Janus por otra jornada de Carrusel Operativo de infarto. Es una gozada leerles con la cotización al lado. Enhorabuena a ambos :Aplauso: Y mención especial para FranR, sin palabras. :8:



FranR dijo:


> Estoo....porque debajo de mi Nick ¿No tengo título nobiliario?..solo asteriscos...esto es una confabulación sideral....



Esos asteriscos son un título nobiliario en sí mismos, corresponden al nombre del innombrable :fiufiu: Uno de los pocos nombres que han estado censurados en el foro: Juan Carlos Barba (su nick, ***********, aún no se puede escribir sin que sea sustituido por asteriscos)

EDITO:


CajaMandril dijo:


> ¿Alguien que opere con clicktrade puede contar que tal va?



Yo mismo, me va bien, aunque sólo puedo comparar con el broker de mi banco (que era una castaña)
Si quieres más detalles pregunta y, si sé la respuesta, te cuento  (Ahora me voy a la cama, como dije más arriba)


----------



## Lladó (2 Nov 2011)

Me quedo con la imagen de El Periódico ilustrando la caída de las bolsas del 1 de Noviembre...


----------



## burbujas (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> *Creo que lo que está cuestionándose la gente es el momento más que la acción*. Podía y debía haberlo hecho antes.
> De todas formas, es como cuando una entra mal en bolsa, termina saliendo mal seguro. Estos señores no deberían haber entrado nunca en la eurozona. Nos hemos empeñado en que así fuera y tras corroborar que habían engañado ... nos hemos vuelto a empeñar en mantenerlos dentro ........... y al final de todo nos estamos empeñando con nuestro dinero en que sigan ellos dentro. La verdad es que produce sonrojo que un pais del tamaño e influencia de Grecia, tenga en jaque a medio mundo.
> En el fondo, los listos (por decir algo) son los paises anglosajones ... que hicieron los deberes al comienzo y a día de hoy sus problemas son otros ... y no les temblará la mano en minorar drásticamente su deuda vía inflacción si no consiguen crecer bastante. Aquí en España y Europa sigue el mamoneo de "esto no lo podemos hacer porque tú sales beneficiado". Yo de verdad que legalizaba el tema de los eurobonos y la primera impresión la haría sobre lingote de acero con una tirada de 17 para metérselo por el culo al PM de cada pais de la eurozona.
> Os habéis dado cuenta que ya no hablan de la tasa bancaria. Éstos van por impulsos. Qué manera de meterse en líos que saben que difícilmente van a salir adelante por el frontal rechazo de los que de verdad mandan.::



+1. 
Pero lo normal es decirlo ANTES. A mi que lo digan a estas alturas (en vez del otro día con el resto de políticos de la UE) me huele a que Papandreu y toda su familia van cargaditos de Deutsche Banks y Societés.

Y además de que un político en estas situaciones debería ser capaz de tomar la decisión él mismo. La quita del 50% y los plazos para pagar la deuda son más que razonables, es un suicidio si votan que lo rechazan.

Queda muy popular que el pueblo vote que y una mierda pero no es sensato


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Es complicado sacarles un Thanks aquí...después de esta demostración de habilidades si no me lo he ganado, solo puedo decir el euromillón de esta noche para ganármelo...:
> 
> Salen los primeros datos del horno:
> 
> ...



Me traigo los datos para hoy y en un momento de lucidez cósmica actualizo y amplio

IBEX 8788 y asín hasta los 8854 con intercambio de cromos en los 8808






El DAX: Pues como que nos vamos a los 5958 y un 6038.

Por último el SP: Nos queda ese 1234 que teníamos ayer y si lo superamos 1238 y 1248, y como manifestación de mi inconsciencia, sería capaz de dejarlo abierto hasta los 1254.

(Todo esto para contentar al Robotnic, para darle algo de vidilla)

Ya saben como funciona esto, pasando el nivel buscamos el siguiente....por abajo no quiero ni mirar. Aunque en una jornada hay tiempo para todo, ver lo de arriba y verle todo lo de abajo al negro de Zulomán.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El DAX: Pues como que nos vamos a los 5958 y un *6038*.




Hum...

Convergencia a dos en 6044. Bastante sólida.

No está mal, Sr. FranR.... se ha ido Ud. tan sólo 6 pips por debajo del absoluto superior para hoy.

Voy a tener que empezar a pensar que, después de todo, el Sr. MarketMaker no hizo tan mal trabajo con Ud. cuando le enseñó el Bushido o Camino del Guerrero ::


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum...
> 
> Convergencia a dos en 6044. Bastante sólida.
> 
> ...



Mi JEday es Fran, ..y es usted el que se ha ido 6 por encima...POR RATICULI::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

Jajajaja, duelo a muerte por esos 6 puntos. Y a mi que me gustaria saber los niveles por abajo, burbujo que es uno.

Y al maestro-alcista Fran200 cuanto le debe por las enseñanzas? dos pasajes en la nave de orion? :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los traders profesionales supongo que utilizan AT.
> 
> 
> En la evolución del precio de un activo influyen las emociones simultáneas de millones de inversores, eso crea incertidumbre constante y el único lenguaje capaz de descifrar esa incertidumbre para poder operar con cierta "tranquilidad" sin tener la cabeza hecha un lío constantemente es el AT.
> ...



Es imposible saber con exactitud qué hace todo el mundo que está metido en este negocio, así que es arriesgado generalizar diciendo "las gacelas hacen esto... los profesionales hacen lo otro...".

Sin embargo, yo arriesgaré un poco y le expondré mi opinión basada en mi experiencia y en lo que conozco de este trabajo.

Tal y como yo lo veo, Ud. está bastante equivocado en sus afirmaciones.

Ni en sueños los profesionales utilizan el AT. Como mucho, lo usan de manera tangencial para complementar otro tipo de técnicas, como han apuntado en otros posts más arriba.

De hecho, si Ud. alguna vez se encuentra en una entrevista de trabajo para incorporarse a una mesa de negociación leoncia (HF, entidad financiera, incluso un garito de prop traders de mediano tamaño también valdría...) y realmente desea que le contraten, hará bien en no mencionar el AT como la guía fundamental de sus decisiones de inversión. En ese momento, la entrevista de trabajo habrá concluído para Ud.

Tampoco es cierto que el lenguaje de las gacelas sea exclusivamente el AF. El lenguaje de las gacelas es el AF y el AT, de hecho (cuando no técnicas más peregrinas y risibles, que no vienen ahora al caso). Los institucionales lo saben y utilizan el AT en contra de las propias gacelas. 

Considere Ud. este esquema bien sencillo: el AT es fácilmente algoritmizable; si de verdad funcionase y uno pudiera ganarse la vida con él, bastaría con realizar un ATS basado en análisis técnico, echarlo a andar y olvidarse del mundo mientras los billetes caen en su bolsillo.

Eso, obviamente, no ocurre.

Se lo expongo de otra forma: el AT es fácilmente asimilable por una mayoría de las personas. Soporte aquí, resistencia acá, fibo acullá... si realmente funcionase, habría muchas más gacelas ganado dinero en los mercados. 

Y esto, como Ud. bien sabe, tampoco ocurre.

En mi opinión, el AT es un fenómeno fascinante: yo lo veo como una creación leoncia, ellos lo "alimentan", ellos fomentan los sueños de las gacelas haciéndoles ver que, eventualmente, puede funcionar y les puede hacer ganar dinero de forma fácil y cómoda.

Ellos son los camellos que entregan gratis las primeras papelinas de AT a los yonkis gacelos, los enganchan con un sistema que promete loor y gloria, para luego usar esa misma herramienta (AT) como caballo de Troya que les dice, puntualmente, dónde estarán los stops de las gacelas, dónde entrarán cortas, y dónde largas. 

Los gacelos aceptan de enorme buen grado el regalo envenenado de los leoncios, lo adoran, realmente desean que el AT funcione. Lo usan para sus decisiones de inversión, retransmitiendo inocentemente sus posiciones en riguroso directo a sus adversarios, que sólo deben esperar a que el gran público use la herramienta envenenada que ellos pusieron a su disposición.

Incluso hay explicaciones previstas para los más desconfiados: si alguien se queja de que el AT no funciona, se apela a lo más sensible de las personas... su orgullo: "Es que tú no sabes leer bien los gráficos, no vales para esto". 

Y ahí va el gacelo, herido en su amor propio, retomando con renovadas energías el estudio del AT... y echando otros 20.000 euritos en una nueva cuenta de trading, que tardará quizás otros dos meses en volver a ser esquilmada... y así _ad infinitum_.

El esquema es tan perverso, y tan perfecto en su ejecución, que hay que quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Yo eliminaria ese comentario señor Pollastre, eso que ha escrito vale mucho dinero, espero que todo aquel que lo lea, lo memorice en su cabeza para siempre. Es mas ha escrito usted una frase calcada a lo que en mas de una ocasion he oido.

Hoy no me importa que usted haga sentimiento contrario, con su TC cambiando cada 2 minutos, hoy se ha ganado el pan, abriendo una puerta de luz, en este oscuro mundo.

Si cuando le decia ayer que era usted un jrande, es que es usted un jrande.


----------



## faraico (2 Nov 2011)

Por que juan carlos fue censurado?

Le sigo en facebook y sin duda podria aportar mucho a esto.

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Que juan carlos, el rey? Hombre lo censurarian en los mercados por posible informacion privilegiada.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si cuando le decia ayer que era usted un jrande, es que es usted un jrande.



aaahhh... ya le veo venir, camaleón.... y ahora dirá "y un tipo tan jrande como Ud. no puede ir en algo menos jrande que... uno de nuestros BMWs !! Le he comentado ya que tenemos éste, éste y éste otro en oferta para Navidades blahblahblahblah ..." :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

Entrada fuerte en SAN a 5,94.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

Muchas gracias sr. pollastre.


faraico dijo:


> Por que juan carlos fue censurado?
> 
> Le sigo en facebook y sin duda podria aportar mucho a esto.
> 
> Saludos



No me expliqué bien, es una autocensura, era ún forero muy activo y seguido en el foro, pero hubo movida (hay extensos hilos hablando de ello en las sentinas del foro) y *** decidió irse y para evitar menciones innecesarias llegaron los asteriscos


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Pollastre, tu post sobre el caramelo de las gacelas es jrandioso¡.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> aaahhh... ya le veo venir, camaleón.... y ahora dirá "y un tipo tan jrande como Ud. no puede ir en algo menos jrande que... uno de nuestros BMWs !! Le he comentado ya que tenemos éste, éste y éste otro en oferta para Navidades blahblahblahblah ..." :XX:



De una operación entre ustedes dos no espero nada menos que esto


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Pollastre, tu post sobre el caramelo de las gacelas es jrandioso¡.




No eran caramelos, eran papeli... esteee... ah, vale, que estamos en horario infantil 

¡ Caramelos, caramelos !


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> De una operación entre ustedes dos no espero nada menos que esto



Pues mire que yo ése lo veo más del estilo de Fran200....


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Si se puede opinar yo veo a Pollastre más con esto:


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Señores el primer nivel del dax a la vuelta la esquina...en 3..2...1

Algo corto...una vela de 10 puntos sin continuidad...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Bueno, no vamos a esperar más, salimos del DAX con 100 pipos aproximadamente y 3 minis.
Mil gracias a FranR por sus oraciones, a Bertok por probar nuestra autoconfianza ("váis a perder hasta la camisa") pero sobre todo a Votín por promover un ejercicio reflexivo de ampllio espectro cognitivo que nos ha permitido semejante deal (gracias a él lo abrimos en formato "Gran Hermano" ayer noche). Espero y deseo que a él también le vaya bien a la vista de su post "estoy cargado".

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no vamos a esperar más, salimos del DAX con 100 pipos aproximadamente y 3 minis.
> Mil gracias a FranR por sus oraciones, a Bertok por probar nuestra autoconfianza ("váis a perder hasta la camisa") pero sobre todo a Votín por promover un ejercicio reflexivo de ampllio espectro cognitivo que nos ha permitido semejante deal (gracias a él lo abrimos en formato "Gran Hermano" ayer noche). Espero y deseo que a él también le vaya bien a la vista de su post "estoy cargado".
> 
> Seguimos en la tarea.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Enhorabuena¡¡¡¡¡

Hoy es día verdoso en el Ibex?

Al final no me va a entrar la orden de IBE y estaba convencidita que hoy era el día :´(


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Vamos a ver si la figura de doble techo del DAX en minutos ... son los máximos del día o no.

La verdad es que no me gusta demasiado la serie hoy en el lado largo, lo veo muy atascadillo .... pero no problem; yo se moverá en cualquier dirección al golpe de la noticia.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Espero al menos otro intento de primer nivel en Dax....


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Esto....


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto....



A eso me refería...pero a mi me llega en forma de radiofrecuencias estaterrestre....por cierto a este tirón que ha pegado me refería hace dos post...

Sigo rezando....Jesusito de mi vida..tu eres niño como yo...::


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Amos a ver, las otras eran velas rojas negativas e indicaban fallo en la subida así que estas velas rojas pero hacia arriba será pérdida de tracción en la bajada ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Amos a ver, las otras eran velas rojas negativas e indicaban fallo en la subida así que estas velas rojas pero hacia arriba será pérdida de tracción en la bajada ¿no?




Rojas + grandes + positivas = el precio "quiere" subir, pero no puede. Tracciona con dificultad. 

Si las ruedas le siguen "patinando" durante un intervalo y la situación persiste, riesgo cierto de castañazo violento hacia abajo.

Recuerde que los índices son animales muy vengativos....


----------



## locojaen (2 Nov 2011)

el traction en este caso se lee como el niño que quiere subir por la rampa del tobogan, se empeña sube un poco pero patina y patina hasta que se da por vencido y se pega la ostia pa'bajo


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> el traction en este caso se lee como el niño que quiere subir por la rampa del tobogan, se empeña sube un poco pero patina y patina hasta que se da por vencido y se pega la ostia pa'bajo




Hum... sí... interesante reinterpretación del control de tracción, ciertamente


----------



## locojaen (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... sí... interesante reinterpretación del control de tracción, ciertamente



la clave era la foto!!! jajajaja


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Tentos a las 10:30 que hay mas ruedas de prensas sobre el fondo....seguiremos informando desde los cuarteles generales de la BMW.

En coches de su precio, señor Pollastre, las ventas no han caido, bueno si pero muy poca cosa, se despide algun que otro comercial y arreglado, :: asi que viendo los niveles del dax, asi sera el descuento.


----------



## ser superior (2 Nov 2011)

subida mierder hasta dentro de una o dos horas... luego empieza el rojo. He dicho.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> subida mierder hasta dentro de una o dos horas... luego empieza el rojo. He dicho.



Vea como sube, vea...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Huele a barbacoa!!!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si se puede opinar yo veo a Pollastre más con esto:



Bueno, espero que al menos elija uno de la nueva hornada: DeLorean regresará al futuro en 2013 con un DMC-12 eléctrico


> Según las primeras informaciones, el DMC-12 EV tendrá 260 CV, una velocidad máxima de 200 km/h (aunque no te recomendaríamos pasar de 140...) y un precio de entre 90.000 y 100.000 dólares aproximadamente, que es un buen pico por encima de lo que DMC cobra por un coche "nuevo" creado a partir de componentes originales y piezas OEM. Nada se dice sobre la autonomía o el sistema de recarga, pero tampoco es que debas temer nada mientras tengas a mano un par de latas de cerveza a medio beber... o un pararrayos



)


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Enhorabuena¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



De momento y como viene cantando Pollastre, es verdoso de moho mojado que patina un montón. Vamos a ver si termina de traccionar o se desliza ladera abajo. Un cono invertido en opciones (compra de call y put) podría ser una buena opción porque es muy problable algún movimiento brusco en cualquier dirección. El trigger será un perroflauta sin duda


----------



## sirpask (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Enhorabuena¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



No cantes victoria tan rapido... :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

A los seres de luz les sube la tasa de paro, debe ser otro error contable.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Hay una breve parada en 5887. A ver si quieren tocarla...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Ojo con las velas del DAX a las 09:49 y 09:53. Ha sido de trampa.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

esto empieza a dar la vuelta.

Aún voy a poder comprar hoy¡


----------



## univac (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los datos para hoy y en un momento de lucidez cósmica actualizo y amplio
> 
> IBEX 8788 y asín hasta los 8854 con intercambio de cromos en los 8808
> 
> ...



Esos niveles son para hoy? pues menudo arreon tiene que pegar...
Estan esperando que salga algun politico a decir loquesea para zurrarle arriba?


----------



## sirpask (2 Nov 2011)

Jeje.. esta pelicula ya la ví yo a principios de septiembre... Aunque tuve algo mas de sangre fria y compré a 4,8 las IBE un dia despues del guano, eso si, el suelo fue de 4,4, asi que silenciosa yo creo que llegará y veremos donde marca el segundo suelo trimestral.
Las noticias malas se estan multiplicando a nivel Macro. Al final los Americanos nos van a ganar la guerra y Alemania volverá a perder en su guerra Euro-Dolar con su archienemigo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

Estaba pensando...Todos los tomadores de deuda griega teoricamente deberian tener cds que asegurasen la operacion no? Si hiciese default, si la banca europea tuviese cds, no seria la banca americana quien pagase el pato? Como se hace default de un pais que aun pertenece al euro? Alguien sabe si la deuda griega esta asegurada y quienes han emitido esos cds? Yo creo q si esta asegurada lo mejor es hacerla quebrar y sacar a grecia de forma ordenada del euro y que empiece sin deudas con el dracma..no se que opinion tendran ustedes

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

respecto al uso del AT... hay mucha gente que realmente no entiende que es o en qué se basa. El AT no es más que un conjunto de reglas basadas en el supuesto comportamiento de la masa de operadores en el mercado. No, no es la gravedad. Los precios no tienen "leyes" fisico-matemáticas que los muevan inexorablemente. El AT es una especie de corolario sociológico y su función "teórica" es la de ser una profecía autocumplida.

El problema es... que aquellos que nos conocemos el cuento... seguimos teniendo que agarrarnos a algo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> esto empieza a dar la vuelta.
> 
> Aún voy a poder comprar hoy¡



Tengo una orden dada, tras su post de ayer, para unirme a su suerte con las IBE.
Creo que sí que puede ser hoy.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba pensando...Todos los tomadores de deuda griega teoricamente deberian tener cds que asegurasen la operacion no? Si hiciese default, si la banca europea tuviese cds, no seria la banca americana quien pagase el pato? Como se hace default de un pais que aun pertenece al euro? Alguien sabe si la deuda griega esta asegurada y quienes han emitido esos cds? Yo creo q si esta asegurada lo mejor es hacerla quebrar y sacar a grecia de forma ordenada del euro y que empiece sin deudas con el dracma..no se que opinion tendran ustedes
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Parece ser que principalmente la emisión de los CDS corresponde a la banca americana y británica. El famoso plan seguro, tiene que ser así, ha sido previamente consensuado con los anglosajones y por eso está por ver qué sucede finalmente.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no vamos a esperar más, salimos del DAX con 100 pipos aproximadamente y 3 minis.
> Mil gracias a FranR por sus oraciones, a Bertok por probar nuestra autoconfianza ("váis a perder hasta la camisa") pero sobre todo a Votín por promover un ejercicio reflexivo de ampllio espectro cognitivo que nos ha permitido semejante deal (gracias a él lo abrimos en formato "Gran Hermano" ayer noche). Espero y deseo que a él también le vaya bien a la vista de su post "estoy cargado".
> 
> Seguimos en la tarea.



Parece que nos hemos salido a tiempo esta mañana (vamos, hace un rato). Si es que en este negocio, la avaricia ....

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

El SP se paró justo pegado a la directriz alcista en charts de horas. Ahora ha retrocedido 10 puntos y vamos a ver qué hace. Es probable que ahí no se quede por lo que tendrá que moverse con cierta intensidad hacia algún sitio. Si supera los 40, puede irse fácilmente hasta los 68. Por abajo, los niveles clave son los 15 para un primera parada y después los 1190-1200. Si éstos últimos no los aguanta, another guano's week!!!!


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



*Todos los tomadores de deuda griega teoricamente deberian tener cds que asegurasen la operacion no?* Pues no, para nada. Y creo que hay varios ejemplos de tomadores de deuda (sin ser los nacionales) que irán sin protección.

*Si hiciese default, si la banca europea tuviese cds, no seria la banca americana quien pagase el pato?* Algunas entidades europeas son emisoras tambien de Cds. Aquí habría para enlodar a todo kiski...

*Como se hace default de un pais que aun pertenece al euro?* Desconozco si existe alguna provisión para un caso como ese. Pero mucho me temo que no. Así que habrá que improvisar. Yo veo como más probable que pasará como si fuera cualquier otro país externo al sistema europeo.

*que empiece sin deudas con el dracma..* Que faltan default no significa que condonen TODA la deuda del país. Sólo aquella que se considere inasumible. Y esa deuda ahora sería en dracmas.

Grecia está totalmente hundida en cualquier caso.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Próxima parada: 5842


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Societe ya está en rojo tras ir subiendo más del 6%. Todavía no es el momento, que nadie se sobreexcite aún. Hay muchas probabilidades de bajar a testear los mínimos anteriores (14,96 aprox). Bastará con un perroflautada.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Próxima parada: 5842



Ese es un buen nivel extensible a 35. Por debajo yo veo el 23 y el 05 (este podría ser bastante fiable).


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> *Todos los tomadores de deuda griega teoricamente deberian tener cds que asegurasen la operacion no?* Pues no, para nada. Y creo que hay varios ejemplos de tomadores de deuda (sin ser los nacionales) que irán sin protección.
> 
> *Si hiciese default, si la banca europea tuviese cds, no seria la banca americana quien pagase el pato?* Algunas entidades europeas son emisoras tambien de Cds. Aquí habría para enlodar a todo kiski...
> 
> ...



Interesante reflexión. Gracias por la respuesta. 
Desde luego si hubiese un Gran guano algo como esto podría ser perfectamente la mecha que empezase la hoguera. no me quiero imaginar las perdidas que puede tener un emisor de cds como esto pase. Yo ahora la verdad no lo veo tan descabellado, de hecho me parece la opción mas probable


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ese es un buen nivel extensible a 35. Por debajo yo veo el 23 y el 05 (este podría ser bastante fiable).



La vela de horas es bastante bajista, podrían llevárselo directamente al 05 y como algún tontaina hable, al 750.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de horas es bastante bajista, podrían llevárselo directamente al 05 y como algún tontaina hable, al 750.



A mirar a los 05.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ese es un buen nivel extensible a 35. Por debajo yo veo el 23 y el 05 (este podría ser bastante fiable).



No hay nada que detenga un onslaught de -500 Daxies como el que le acaban de meter... el 5842 no aguantó, ha parado casi en el siguiente, que yo tenía en 5827 (incluso con ligera perforación).

La cosa se pone calentita, porque lo siguiente que tengo nos baja al 5764.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

La bolsa va de culo esta mañana,joder
Espero que salga el negro y la teutona mañana o esta noche haciendo declaraciones ,que aunque falsas,eleven la moral y le den un patadon de +4 al ibex para vender el viernes


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Ya está el IBEX más o menos en el nivel que comentaba ayer (420), atentos, que esta zona podría ser buena.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya está el IBEX más o menos en el nivel que comentaba ayer (420), atentos, que esta zona podría ser buena.



Buena para patadon parriba?
Segun tu opinion que ves con mas posibilidades IBE o GAS?


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No hay nada que detenga un onslaught de -500 Daxies como el que le acaban de meter... el 5842 no aguantó, ha parado casi en el siguiente, que yo tenía en 5827 (incluso con ligera perforación).
> 
> La cosa se pone calentita, porque lo siguiente que tengo nos baja al 5764.



Que perrona!. Paró un poquito por encima de 05 y no saltó la orden por 2 pipos. Ahora a verlo desde las gradas. Joder era una operación de bandera (>30 pipos)..


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Se puede ir hasta 60 perfectamente, ahí un corto parece fiable. Siempre y cuando pase del máximo anterior en minutos que está en 40.


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es imposible saber con exactitud qué hace todo el mundo que está metido en este negocio, así que es arriesgado generalizar diciendo "las gacelas hacen esto... los profesionales hacen lo otro...".
> 
> Sin embargo, yo arriesgaré un poco y le expondré mi opinión basada en mi experiencia y en lo que conozco de este trabajo.
> 
> ...




Buenos mediodias 


Por favor no te inventes cosas ehhh siento ser duro :S


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> Por favor no te inventes cosas ehhh siento ser duro :S
> ...




En absoluto lo sientas. Yo expongo libremente mi opinión, y tú eres igualmente libre de exponer la tuya. Nuestras experiencias no tienen por qué coincidir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2011)

se va el caiman, se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla ::

IM - PRESIONANTE :8:

Esos 8200 de Claca a la vuelta de la esquina y Pollastre anunciando guano del bueno en su niña :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> se va el caiman, se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla ::
> 
> IM - PRESIONANTE :8:
> 
> Esos 8200 de Claca a la vuelta de la esquina y Pollastre anunciando guano del bueno en su niña :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No, hoyga, si aguantan los 420 (nivel) nos quedamos ahí. De momento la primera reacción al alza en 435 no se ha hecho esperar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En absoluto lo sientas. Yo expongo libremente mi opinión, y tú eres igualmente libre de exponer la tuya. Nuestras experiencias no tienen por qué coincidir.





Livrac dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> Por favor no te inventes cosas ehhh siento ser duro :S
> ...



uy loquemadicho, uyloquemadicho :ouch:

!!hereje!! rece tres pollastrenuestros y arrodillese desgraciado 

Ok Claca, pillo tu apunte  , aunque sin pasta en el asador tampoco me hace mucha ilusion esto de la bolsa :


----------



## univac (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> Por favor no te inventes cosas ehhh siento ser duro :S
> ...



Podria compartir su vision con nosotros, para contrastar y tal



ya en 8500...no apto para cardiacos esta montaña rusa


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

... y si se pierden deberíamos ver otro tramo majete a la baja.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Si pregunto tan directamente será porque voy en real aunque todo podría ser :XX: fuera bromas estoy dentro en 6,05 exacto, ya me jodió no pillar el mínimo de 6,031
> 
> Y la robasta fue de lujo.



pobre 
Media vida ganando pasta en paper trade, jugando al monopoly ,perfeccionando las tecnicas y ahora que entra de verdad la caga
Espero que San levante a 6,2 porque si no no le vemos mas el pelo en el hilo


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ... y si se pierden deberíamos ver otro tramo majete a la baja.



Quieto parao!!!!
Que el pajaro negro ese de tu avatar no me gusta un pelo
que voy cargao y el viernes tenemos loteria


----------



## sirpask (2 Nov 2011)

Claca ¿tiene algo de similitud esta caida con la de agosto?... mas concretamente del 4 de agosto al 10?


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Quieto parao!!!!
> Que el pajaro negro ese de tu avatar no me gusta un pelo
> que voy cargao y el viernes tenemos loteria



Los 420 son un soporte fuerte y mi apuesta ahora mismo es que aguantan, pero tal y como están los bancos, si se pierde ese nivel, repito, NIVEL, el IBEX se abre de patas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es imposible saber con exactitud qué hace todo el mundo que está metido en este negocio, así que es arriesgado generalizar diciendo "las gacelas hacen esto... los profesionales hacen lo otro...".
> 
> Sin embargo, yo arriesgaré un poco y le expondré mi opinión basada en mi experiencia y en lo que conozco de este trabajo.
> 
> ...



buenísimo :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> pobre
> Media vida ganando pasta en paper trade, jugando al monopoly ,perfeccionando las tecnicas y ahora que entra de verdad la caga
> Espero que San levante a 6,2 porque si no no le vemos mas el pelo en el hilo



Le habrá saltado el stop loss y ya está, ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Le habrá saltado el stop loss y ya está, ¿no? :rolleye:



Que va, seguro que ha piramidado, es la estrategia que bate al mercado ::


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Podria compartir su vision con nosotros, para contrastar y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ya en 8500...no apto para cardiacos esta montaña rusa





Mi visión sobre qué, traders pros que no tienen ni idea sobre análisis técnico? Por favor....

Resistencia en el E-Mini 1234

Soporte 1216

Si se refiere a los algos todos están basados en A.T.


Salu2


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

Señor Rbotnic lo buscan en Ventanilla 2... Sr. Rbotnic, ventanilla 2...


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Claca ¿tiene algo de similitud esta caida con la de agosto?... mas concretamente del 4 de agosto al 10?



Así echándole un vistazo, yo no la veo. Ya colgué cual era el patrón en mi opinión:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-8.html#post5215561

Y de momento, va perfecto, ya lo verás.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Le habrá saltado el stop loss y ya está, ¿no? :rolleye:



Que hable el interesado y nos cuente la liturgia de esa primera operación que todo trader atraviesa una vez en su vida :: ... yo casi ni me he dado cuenta de que ha saltado a real, quería haberle felicitado al hombre y se me ha pasado por alto.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

SAN, cuádruple suelo en 5,75... si hay otro arreón hacia abajo puede ser una oportunidad.

Yo he palmado 330 euros con mi entrada en 5.94 y por el momento me abstengo de saltar la valla.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Que va, seguro que ha piramidado, es la estrategia que bate al mercado ::



Recuerdo que dijo que no haría esas cosas y que tampoco caería en "gaceladas" de aguantar pérdidas.
Aún así, démosle el beneficio de la duda y, si va en real, que nos cuente sus impresiones sobre apretar el botón. ienso:


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

Me emociona haber visto el mínimo de SAN para los próximos seis o siete años. Realmente haber estado hoy en el Mercado para ver el *5,75* y que el mismo haya sido EXCLUSIVAMENTE para saltar mi stop me permite escribir una página en la historia del Mercado Continuo Español.

En fin... algunos hemos nacido para marcar hitos.

(Reentrada en 5,765 y la putxx madre que te parxxxx)


----------



## The Hellion (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Quieto parao!!!!
> Que el pajaro negro ese de tu avatar no me gusta un pelo
> que voy cargao y el viernes tenemos loteria




Vaya buscando un buen palo para ahuyentar al oso.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Mi visión sobre qué, traders pros que no tienen ni idea sobre análisis técnico? Por favor....
> 
> Resistencia en el E-Mini 1234
> 
> ...



Hoyga, el debate es siempre bienvenido y además es sano, pero haga el favor de no poner palabras en mi boca que yo no he escrito.

En ningún lado se dice que los pros no "tengan ni idea de AT"[sic]. En todo caso, lo que he dicho es que lo usan de forma tangencial y como complemento ligero a su operativa. 

En román paladino, y para que Ud. lo entienda, que ningún pro basa su operativa usando el AT como herramienta principal, sino accesoria (y en muchos casos *muy *accesoria).


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

Es como dice Pollastre... en este foro -por poner un ejemplo- casi todos usamos TT (trading testicular) y nos forramos cada día.

AT ?... apenas si lo usamos para disfrazar un poco las charlas.

Fíjese que algunos -como Rbotnic-, ni siquiera sabemos qué usa.

AT... por favor !!


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> SAN, cuádruple suelo en 5,75... si hay otro arreón hacia abajo puede ser una oportunidad.
> 
> Yo he palmado 330 euros con mi entrada en 5.94 y por el momento me abstengo de saltar la valla.





Nico dijo:


> Me emociona haber visto el mínimo de SAN para los próximos seis o siete años. Realmente haber estado hoy en el Mercado para ver el *5,75* y que el mismo haya sido EXCLUSIVAMENTE para saltar mi stop me permite escribir una página en la historia del Mercado Continuo Español.
> 
> En fin... algunos hemos nacido para marcar hitos.
> 
> (Reentrada en 5,765 y la putxx madre que te parxxxx)




Veo que hemos constatado lo mismo...


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> AT ?... apenas si lo usamos para disfrazar un poco las charlas.



Y menos Ud., que tiene.... *la maquinita * :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tatur (2 Nov 2011)

Saludos de una gacela que lleva tiempo leyendo este post, aunque no me animaba a intervenir.

Solo pasaba por aqui para unirme al clan de los que han sido corneados hoy por nuestro amigo SAN, como a otros me ha saltado el stop y ahora parriba.

En fin, seguire lamiendome las heridas en lo que me replanteo una nueva entrada ¿Quien sabe donde?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> casi todos usamos TT (trading testicular) y nos forramos cada día.



:XX::XX::XX:

Me ha encantado lo de trading testicular :Aplauso:


----------



## sirpask (2 Nov 2011)

rECORDAD.. EN sEPTIEMBRE sANTANDER BAJÓ A 5,15...

SORRY ESTABA MIRANDO LOS MAXIMOS.


----------



## univac (2 Nov 2011)

El negro de zuloman esta aporreando mi puerta, viene con amigos, sabe que me puse largo en el ibex. Tomo nota del NIVEL Claca, si lo pasamos salto por la ventana.


SAN llego a besar los 5,15


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y menos Ud., que tiene.... *la maquinita * :fiufiu::fiufiu:



En mi caso -estimado Pollastre- utilizo *"AC"* (Análisis Claquista) :rolleye:

Hace semanas que tengo la "_Hoja de Ruta_" del Ibex y, entre café y café, paso, recojo algunos billetes y sigo con lo mio.

No quiero exagerar porque mi natural modestia y humildad me impiden aprovecharme de tales ventajas pero, voy dando toquecitos para no aburrirme.


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2011)

Me consta que hoy también han corneado a algún leoncio del Ibex


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Me ha encantado lo de trading testicular :Aplauso:



Hoyga, que es copyright de Zuloman. ¿Es que usted no acudió al curso que impartió? Allí nos conocimos todos los del hilo...


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Me ha encantado lo de trading testicular :Aplauso:




Te aviso que no es invento mio sino un curso especial que nos diera el compañero *Zulomán* durante su paso por la Bolsa española.

Fuimos unos cuantos los que pudimos asistir al curso y si bien no pasamos de lo básico, lo usamos profusamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Ese leoncio no sera un famoso banco de inversiones de castellana 26, no?


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

Sé que no es nuestro amigo, y mucho menos a largo, pero me niego a creer que SAN a menos de 6 sea una mala compra de aquí a digamos 5 años. Y me da lo mismo que se fragmente el euro, quiebre Grecia...


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

Hemos escrito al mismo tiempo Pecata !! ;-)


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Ayer comentaba:



Claca dijo:


> El rebote desde mínimos tiene mucho sentido, porque ha sido en el 50% fibo. Es muy bueno que haya parado ahí y rebote, porque tras perforar la zona de soporte que pintaba en el primer gráfico era la siguiente parada lógica (que no había señalado porque no consideraba probable que se alcanzara tan rápido), otra cosa hubiera sido preocupante debido a la verticalidad que adquiriría la caída.
> 
> Esto no significa que los recortes hayan finalizado, que no lo sé, pero con el pánico acumulado, las malas noticias y la profunda corrección realizada, pienso que no debería quedarle mucho más.





Claca dijo:


> La zona 420 me gusta mucho, pero eso es como no decir nada. Si el SAN aguanta los 5,70 y el BBVA los 5,97, creo que estaría hecho más o menos sobre ese nivel, pero, como siempre, el precio manda.



Y el gráfico hoy:







Podría escribir algo, pero me da que no es necesario porque la imagen es bastante fácil de interpretar.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hemos escrito al mismo tiempo Pecata !! ;-)



El espíritu del SAN nos invade... todos los seguidores de Don Emilio empezamos a pensar igual... ¡es una secta!


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Arcelor esta la mar de tontorrón hoy. Pasando de rojo a verde una y otra vez.

Habrá que tener mucha paciencia y rezar algo cristiano...


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Lo mio a punto de caramelo.

Un bajoncito para abajo, anda, porfa, porfa, porfa.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo mio a punto de caramelo.
> 
> Un bajoncito para abajo, anda, porfa, porfa, porfa.



“Porfa please recubierto de nata” nunca falla | 86400


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese leoncio no sera un famoso banco de inversiones de castellana 26, no?



No se quien sería pero le han corneado el 75% de la posi 

El otro 25% parece que lo ha sacado a tiempo.

¿se refiere ud. a este?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Rapido todos al san, anda por debajo de 6, esta muy barato, oportunidades asi no se pueden dejar escapar.


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, el debate es siempre bienvenido y además es sano, pero haga el favor de no poner palabras en mi boca que yo no he escrito.
> 
> En ningún lado se dice que los pros no "tengan ni idea de AT"[sic]. En todo caso, lo que he dicho es que lo usan de forma tangencial y como complemento ligero a su operativa.
> 
> En román paladino, y para que Ud. lo entienda, que ningún pro basa su operativa usando el AT como herramienta principal, sino accesoria (y en muchos casos *muy *accesoria).




Bueno si tú lo dices  yo "trabajo" con ellos todos los dias 8:


Salu2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Trabajas con operadores que utilizan el AT, de forma sustancial? rigiendo su operativa a traves del at?

Si es asi, puedo afirmar que son gatitos que se piensan leones.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Buena para patadon parriba?
> Segun tu opinion que ves con mas posibilidades IBE o GAS?



De las dos me quedo con GAS, aunque para corto plazo TEF tampoco está nada mal. En cualquier caso, lo más importante, como siempre, es saber por qué estamos entrando (dos puntos de salida: uno para beneficios y otro para pérdidas).


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Bueno si tú lo dices  yo "trabajo" con ellos todos los dias 8:
> 
> 
> Salu2



Aham.... así que "spanish leoncios", ¿eh?...

Ya. 

Ahora lo entiendo todo. Ya me cuadra.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rapido todos al san, anda por debajo de 6, esta muy barato, oportunidades asi no se pueden dejar escapar.



No digo eso, per sí considero que estando a 5,80 es más factible ver el 6,70 que el 4,90... estando ambos equidistantes.


----------



## Abner (2 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> 4€ + IVA por semestre POR VALOR. Como tengas una cartera de 10 valores que no quieras mover son 80 eurazos + IVA al año POR NO HACER NADA. Ya estoy revisando otras opciones...



ay, ay, ay, ay. Me parece a mí que estos se están oliendo la jugada de muchos de nosotros que pensamos invertir en acciones llegado el caso para defendernos de la más que previsible impresión de billetitos. Mal rollo. Si alguno sabe de un buen broker fiable, para comprar acciones para largo plazo, que avise please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rapido todos al san, anda por debajo de 6, esta muy barato, oportunidades asi no se pueden dejar escapar.



Pos acabo de entrar a 5,80, ya veremos, pero lo de hoy no me lo creo y lo de ayer menos.

Eso si, si grecia se pega un tiro nus vamos a jartar de reir aqui.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ay, ay, ay, ay. Me parece a mí que estos se están oliendo la jugada de muchos de nosotros que pensamos invertir en acciones llegado el caso para defendernos de la más que previsible impresión de billetitos. Mal rollo. Si alguno sabe de un buen broker fiable, para comprar acciones para largo plazo, que avise please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sr. Abner... hace ya tiempo que no cruzamos lanzas, y no me tiene al tanto de sus progresos... :

¿Siguió con la línea de los algos?


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Ese Arcelor en verde, sibiendo cual cabra montesa... 
Ahí, ahi, corre, pequeño, corre!! XD


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Bueno si tú lo dices  yo "trabajo" con ellos todos los dias 8:
> 
> 
> Salu2



Mójate más, joder, que pollastre está provocando una crisis de Fe en el seno de la Iglesia del AT-HVEI35. ¡Hasta los gamberros han dejado en paz el coche de bertok, deprimidos!


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mójate más, joder, que pollastre está provocando una crisis de Fe en el seno de la Iglesia del AT-HVEI35. ¡Hasta los gamberros han dejado en paz el coche de bertok, deprimidos!



No hay de qué preocuparse... siempre quedará el Monaguillo Togado de Marrón Glacé y sus encendidas defensas de la Iglesia... ya sabes que no hay algoritmo numérico capaz de truncar su fe xDD


----------



## Caos (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rapido todos al san, anda por debajo de 6, esta muy barato, oportunidades asi no se pueden dejar escapar.



Inversores a largo plazo en bancos... mal rollo, es jugar con fuego.

La cuestión es: suponiendo que al final se salvan bancos, ¿la presión de ver bajar y bajar las acciones la podrán soportar antes de cualquier posible rebote? El sector financiero va a hasta bajo mucha presión durante años, y SocGen, Credit Agricole, vamos a ver muchas (bajadas del 20% rebotes del 10% vuelta a bajar). 

Hay que tener cierta fortaleza psicológica para aguantar eso, y por otra parte es como tirar una moneda al aire y hacer una apuesta muy arriesgada. Dexia, MF Global, Allied Irish Bank... y demás todas llevan el mismo camino: dolor para el accionista aunque sean salvados/rescatados, etc.

Quizá sea el SAN uno de los elegidos, pero la cantidad de basura y potencial de pérdidas que tiene es como el de la mayoría de bancos españoles, enorme. Como les está pasando a los bancos italianos, sólo hace falta que la calidad de la deuda se degrade y guano absoluto.


Es decir: aquí certezas de que han tocado fondo, pocas. El que quiera ser un héroe, que espere el final de todos los héroes (prepárate para lo peor, espera lo mejor).


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mójate más, joder, que pollastre está provocando una crisis de Fe en el seno de la Iglesia del AT-HVEI35. ¡Hasta los gamberros han dejado en paz el coche de bertok, deprimidos!




No pasa nada 


En general, construyan un sistema con estos parámetros: Patrones, indicadores técnicos y estacionalidad, por ese orden. Les irá bien 



Salu2


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No hay de qué preocuparse... siempre quedará el Monaguillo Togado de Marrón Glacé y sus encendidas defensas de la Iglesia... ya sabes que no hay algoritmo numérico capaz de truncar su fe xDD



Dejemos que el aporreado AT hable en su defensa. El DAX en charts de horas está marcando que la subida está llegando a su fin. Y el estocástico lo confirma.

En un rato, veredicto.::


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Inversores a largo plazo en bancos... mal rollo, es jugar con fuego.
> 
> La cuestión es: suponiendo que al final se salvan bancos, ¿la presión de ver bajar y bajar las acciones la podrán soportar antes de cualquier posible rebote? El sector financiero va a hasta bajo mucha presión durante años, y SocGen, Credit Agricole, vamos a ver muchas (bajadas del 20% rebotes del 10% vuelta a bajar).
> 
> ...




Toda la razón, pero creo que ni Nico ni yo hablábamos realmente del largo plazo. El 5,75 era un bastión, y así ha ejercido. Ya está a 5,85. Lo que quería decir es que estaba más cerca el 6-6.10 que el 5.40, por ejemplo.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rapido todos al san, anda por debajo de 6, esta muy barato, oportunidades asi no se pueden dejar escapar.



Yo compraré bancos cuando estén a todo un euro.

Es que no puedo con ellos.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> No pasa nada
> 
> 
> En general, construyan un sistema con estos parámetros: Patrones, indicadores técnicos y estacionalidad, por ese orden. Les irá bien
> ...



Hombre, ya que estás, podrías escribir un par de líneas sobre el uso de AT entre profesionales. Yo también conozco traders que se ganan la vida -y bien- analizando gráficos, pero no he tenido la suerte de trabajar con ellos.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Por que va tan bajo telefonica???
Se supone que da un 0,77 de dividendo el lunes


----------



## The Hellion (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo compraré bancos cuando estén a todo un euro.
> 
> Es que no puedo con ellos.



Pues mire, aquí le traigo el mayor banco minorista de Italia, a 1,11

Intesa Sanpaolo SpA


----------



## davidautentico (2 Nov 2011)

Con el tema del análisis técnico:

The Interview to Trevor Neil: Vision of Technical Analysis (Part 1) | Modern Finance Report

Igual habría que diferenciar entre análisis técnico y chartismo... pero que hay hedge funds que basan sus sistemas en indicadores técnicos (customizados o como se quieran) es un hecho, otra cosa es que sea tan simples como mirar soportes o resistencias...

Jim Simons (Renaissance Technologie, uno de los más exitosos hedge fund de la historia) se dice que usa cadena de Markov, y ha fichado numerosos analistas criptográficos..

La pregunta quizás debería ser: qué es el análisis técnico ? son basados en charts ? o basado en datos...


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por que va tan bajo telefonica???
> Se supone que da un 0,77 de dividendo el lunes



Yo creo que ya no pasa lo de que se inflen antes del pago.

El personal está resabiado ya.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Interesante la situación del BRENT:


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Renaissanse es un mal ejemplo para defender el AT, me temo...

Renaissanse son algos por excelencia, su status es casi mítico en el sector. Emplean mayormente a matemáticos y físicos (y, honestamente, no creo que los contraten para que tiren líneas en un gráfico, la verdad).

Sus métodos son absolutamente cuantitativos y numéricos. Acércate a Renaissanse blandiendo una gráfica con "patrones estacionales e indicadores técnicos", y del hocicazo que te pueden dar, estás un día entero riéndote.

Por favor, la gente profesional de verdad, los grandes en el negocio (grandes de verdad) usan las gráficas de AT para dos cosas: como posavasos de sus gintonics, y para saber dónde pueden sacar unos contratos extra de las gacelas apostadas en los soportes y resistencias.






davidautentico dijo:


> Con el tema del análisis técnico:
> 
> The Interview to Trevor Neil: Vision of Technical Analysis (Part 1) | Modern Finance Report
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Nov 2011)

estamos en un momento interesante de la sesion.... hemos tocado techo o es solo un descanso?


----------



## davidautentico (2 Nov 2011)

Creo que entonces hablamos de lo mismo, quizás deberiamos hablar más bien de análisis cuantitativo vs análisis gráfico

Porque estoy claramente de acuerdo en que un método que no es científicamente demostrable (análisis chartista) es difícil que lleva al éxito, aunque seguro que haberlos 'haylos'



pollastre dijo:


> Renaissanse es un mal ejemplo para defender el AT, me temo...
> 
> Renaissanse son algos por excelencia, su status es casi mítico en el sector. Emplean mayormente a matemáticos y físicos (y, honestamente, no creo que los contraten para que tiren líneas en un gráfico, la verdad).
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (2 Nov 2011)

*Caos:*

Los bancos pueden estar mal pero NO HAY posibilidad de que el resto del parqué esté bien sin resolver el tema de los bancos primero.

Puede haber excepciones (siempre hay un laboratorio con un medicamento estrella que sale al mercado o un fabricante de baterías que presenta un modelo "sorprendente") pero, como sectores el PRIMERO en sufrir es el financiero y el PRIMERO en recuperarse es el financiero.

O crees que puedes tener una economía boyante -con Gamesas y Acerinox llenándose de dinero- y los bancos quebrados ?

Por mucho que nos pese PRIMERO tendrán que levantar cabeza los bancos para que lo haga el resto de la economía.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo creo que ya no pasa lo de que se inflen antes del pago.
> 
> El personal está resabiado ya.



Yo pensaba que la gacelada se volveria loca el viernes por comprar y subiria a 15,8 
Parece que no sera asi


----------



## Abner (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Abner... hace ya tiempo que no cruzamos lanzas, y no me tiene al tanto de sus progresos... :
> 
> ¿Siguió con la línea de los algos?



No he podido, para mi desgracia, estoy liado con el curro y no tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarle. Le recomendé a vmmp29 el libro de Gurney como hiciste conmigo. 

Ya El BPTT (backpropagation through time), en el sitio que mejor y más claro explicado lo ví, al final llegué a la conclusion que no puede funcionar (y de hecho no me funcionó) así que tras tan estrepitoso fracaso no sé por dónde tirar, porque se suponía que ese era el algoritmo más sencillo para una recurrente. A nivel académico, esto es un puto caos pollastre. 

La solución de hacerlo a lo mecagën con una back propagation para analizar la serie temporal a lo bestia (ya sabe, usando muchos nodos para t-1, t-2, t-3, etc) no sé si será muy viable, ¿qué opina ustec, merece la pena intentarlo?

Me faltan herramientas de análisis de datos, tiempo para analizar los datos, y probablemente algún dato más del que los brokers ofrecen. 

Además, que como no podría estar frente a la pantalla todos los días necesitaría una interfaz o algo entre el programa de trading y mi hipotética IA para que esta pudiera abrir y cerrar posiciones, y no sé si eso lo permite hacer alguno de los programas que dejan los brokers para las gacelas.


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, ya que estás, podrías escribir un par de líneas sobre el uso de AT entre profesionales. Yo también conozco traders que se ganan la vida -y bien- analizando gráficos, pero no he tenido la suerte de trabajar con ellos.




Cierto "has tenido esa suerte" la mayoria son espejos y humo con un Master en Derivados. Lo haces bien Claca no te fijes en los demás.


Salu2


----------



## ghkghk (2 Nov 2011)

La locomotora de Europa no va cara al aire, y Soc.Gen, BNP, DB... tirando bien y sus índices en verde. BBVA, SAN y compañía bien en rojo y el IBEX guaneando. 

Apuesta= SAN acaba en verde, aunque sea post subasta.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Interesante la situación del BRENT:



Me lleva extrañando unas cuantas jornadas su comportamiento... debería haber bajado bastante más, creo yo... lo atribuyo a grandes entradas de pasta y por lo tanto de control...


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

Quien pueda que ponga la sexta. ...entrevista a rubalcaba...quien sera su ministro de economia si gana..rubalcaba: yo soy la economia no necesito ministro esto es la nba...vaya joya de personaje

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Livrac (2 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Me lleva extrañando unas cuantas jornadas su comportamiento... debería haber bajado bastante más, creo yo... lo atribuyo a grandes entradas de pasta y por lo tanto de control...




La AIE ha cambiado el precio de referencia del WTI al Brent, NYMEX vs ICE


Un grave error esto ralentizará la recuperación económica, no creo que tarden mucho en cambiarlo imho


Salu2


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Despues de una mañana dudosa, parece que el Ibex va a terminar en verde.

Independientemente del dividendo, ¿Telefonica os parece una buena opción?

Saludos.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Despues de una mañana dudosa, parece que el Ibex va a terminar en verde.
> 
> Independientemente del dividendo, ¿Telefonica os parece una buena opción?
> 
> Saludos.



Al precio actual?


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Si. 14,80 o por esa zona.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no vamos a esperar más, salimos del DAX con 100 pipos aproximadamente y 3 minis.
> Mil gracias a FranR por sus oraciones, a Bertok por probar nuestra autoconfianza ("váis a perder hasta la camisa") pero sobre todo a Votín por promover un ejercicio reflexivo de ampllio espectro cognitivo que nos ha permitido semejante deal (gracias a él lo abrimos en formato "Gran Hermano" ayer noche). Espero y deseo que a él también le vaya bien a la vista de su post "estoy cargado".
> 
> Seguimos en la tarea.



No has tenido huevos a aguantar los 300 pipos de Stop Profit que comentaste.

Sin embargo, buena jugada y enhorabuena. ::


----------



## carloszorro (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,son peores
> Si los bancos se hunden o tienen problemas gordos tendran que vender sus participaciones en las empresas bluechips para aliviar sus problemas,luego caeria su cotizacion a lo bestia.
> Todo esta interconectado
> Si quiebra Grecia los BANCOS Alemanes o Franceses pediran cobrar los CDS para recuperar sus deuda y estos CDS estan emitidos por la Banca AMERICANA E INGLESA,Holandesa......(GOLMAN,JP MORGAN,BARCLAYS....)
> ...



Grecia está quebrada y probablemente eso ya está descontado en el precio de las acciones de sus acreedores. El análisis macroeconómico es para tirarse de los pelos a diario y no para ganarse la vida porque todos los días vemos sustos macro imposibles de anticipar en el intradía, porque el intradía es lo único que funciona actualmente para ganarse la vida, en la bolsa me refiero.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que el análisis fundamental bueno cuesta muy caro, carísimo. No es analizar una pyg o unos ratio de liquidez, solvencia, per inverso o capacidad de endeudamiento o esas pijadas. Yo he visto una recomendación de análisis fundamental de acerinox de 7.000 € de unas 30 hojas (claro, me lo dejaron ver por encima, aunque tampoco me interesa) y eso está preparado para insiders y toda la tropilla de buena pasta. Aquí ganan los mismos y pierden los mismos, y se trata de imitar a los que ganan y en el análisis técnico, al menos estamos en condiciones más equilibradas todos.



El análisis fundamental no sirve para nada en situaciones de semipánico como el actual, caen todas, no hace falta mirar números.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> No he podido, para mi desgracia, estoy liado con el curro y no tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarle. Le recomendé a vmmp29 el libro de Gurney como hiciste conmigo.
> 
> Ya El BPTT (backpropagation through time), en el sitio que mejor y más claro explicado lo ví, al final llegué a la conclusion que no puede funcionar (y de hecho no me funcionó) así que tras tan estrepitoso fracaso no sé por dónde tirar, porque se suponía que ese era el algoritmo más sencillo para una recurrente. A nivel académico, esto es un puto caos pollastre.
> 
> ...



Obtener datos truetick le costará dinero, eso no lo dude ni un instante. Existen feeds decentes desde $200/mes, y cosas más serias que pueden ponerle en $2000/mes, aquí hay de todo como en botica.

Luego, tendrá que decidir para qué quiere pagar, por ejemplo, $500/mes si su ATS se encuentra detrás de una ADSL perra-penca de cualquier operador nacional, lo cual le hace pasar inevitablemente a través del ESNIX (impepinable) y eso le "regala" de base unos 35ms de latencia, eso para empezar.

Es decir, que después del feed, viene la decisión de meter máquinas en housing en Europa, preferiblemente cerca de los puntos clave (Frankfurt, Ginebra). De primera mano le puedo decir que ahí tiene otros >=$2000/mes (se lo puedo decir de primera mano, porque pago esas facturas todos los meses  )

Al respecto del desastre académico del que habla, tiene Ud. toda la razón; como ya hemos hablado en varias ocasiones Ud. y yo sobre este tema.... esto no tiene estándar ninguno, todos los desarrollos de operadores serios son absolutamente propietarios.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es imposible saber con exactitud qué hace todo el mundo que está metido en este negocio, así que es arriesgado generalizar diciendo "las gacelas hacen esto... los profesionales hacen lo otro...".
> 
> Sin embargo, yo arriesgaré un poco y le expondré mi opinión basada en mi experiencia y en lo que conozco de este trabajo.
> 
> ...



El análisis técnico muestra donde compran ydonde venden los leoncios, porque en ese supongo que estamos de acuerdo, en que son los que manejan el mercado.

Me hace gracia porque sigo este hilo desde hace años y en el 90% de posts se habla de niveles, incluso usted hoy mismo habla de niveles.::


----------



## univac (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Obtener datos truetick le costará dinero, eso no lo dude ni un instante. Existen feeds decentes desde $200/mes, y cosas más serias que pueden ponerle en $2000/mes, aquí hay de todo como en botica.
> 
> Luego, tendrá que decidir para qué quiere pagar, por ejemplo, $500/mes si su ATS se encuentra detrás de una ADSL perra-penca de cualquier operador nacional, lo cual le hace pasar inevitablemente a través del ESNIX (impepinable) y eso le "regala" de base unos 35ms de latencia, eso para empezar.
> 
> ...



Si salimos de esos rangos al ms, el ATS no tiene sentido?
Como usted dice, con un adsl perro-penco y un feed marca blanca, se puede conseguir algo? a que se puede aspirar?


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Inversores a largo plazo en bancos... mal rollo, es jugar con fuego.
> 
> La cuestión es: suponiendo que al final se salvan bancos, ¿la presión de ver bajar y bajar las acciones la podrán soportar antes de cualquier posible rebote? El sector financiero va a hasta bajo mucha presión durante años, y SocGen, Credit Agricole, vamos a ver muchas (bajadas del 20% rebotes del 10% vuelta a bajar).
> 
> ...



Entrar en bancos?, coste de oportunidad diría yo ...


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> En general, construyan un sistema con estos parámetros: Patrones, indicadores técnicos y estacionalidad, por ese orden. Les irá bien



Le veo muy seguro. Permítame sugerirle, si tan claro lo ve, que opere por su cuenta en vez de hacerlo al amparo de institucionales. 

No se ofenda, valoro lo que dice; pero siempre encuentro cierta resistencia a aceptar consejos de personas que tienen su sueldo calentito todos los finales de mes, trabajando para terceros, mientras que yo mismo arriesgo mi patrimonio presente y futuro, sin red de seguridad que me cubra si me caigo, operando por mi cuenta y con mis propios fondos. 

Comprenderá Ud. mi reluctancia a tomar en serio a quien no "pone su dinero donde está su boca". Permítame decirle que hace mucho frío ahí fuera.

Sepa que las cosas se ven muy distintas cuando uno tira con pólvora del rey, que cuando tiene que cazar gamos con su viejo y oxidado mosquetón (pero mosquetón de SU propiedad, al fin y al cabo).


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> El análisis técnico muestra donde compran ydonde venden los leoncios, porque en ese supongo que estamos de acuerdo, en que son los que manejan el mercado.
> 
> Me hace gracia porque sigo este hilo desde hace años y en el 90% de posts se habla de niveles, incluso usted hoy mismo habla de niveles.::



Es cierto, tiene Ud. razón; quizás esto se presta a la confusión... todos hablamos de "niveles", pero los niveles que yo doy salen de algoritmos numéricos, nunca del AT. 

En ocasiones sucede que un nivel numérico coincide plenamente con un nivel que proyecta también el AT; otras veces no coinciden en absoluto, depende de la situación.

En todo caso, y respondiendo a su pregunta: Nico da niveles, claca da niveles, yo doy niveles... pero todos ellos son obtenidos a través de procedimientos distintos. Entiendo que a veces puede llevar a confusión este tema.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No has tenido huevos a aguantar los 300 pipos de Stop Profit que comentaste.
> 
> Sin embargo, buena jugada y enhorabuena. ::



Soy humilde .... y ando necesitado de ganar. Está el tema como para ganar 300 pipos sin asumir tirones de 100 arriba y abajo antes de llegar ahí. No quiero que la Merkel con su culo no follable (Berlusconi dixit) me lleve un regalo tan goloso ... además, Votin bien se merecía que acabase bien el deal.


----------



## Abner (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Obtener datos truetick le costará dinero, eso no lo dude ni un instante. Existen feeds decentes desde $200/mes, y cosas más serias que pueden ponerle en $2000/mes, aquí hay de todo como en botica.
> 
> Luego, tendrá que decidir para qué quiere pagar, por ejemplo, $500/mes si su ATS se encuentra detrás de una ADSL perra-penca de cualquier operador nacional, lo cual le hace pasar inevitablemente a través del ESNIX (impepinable) y eso le "regala" de base unos 35ms de latencia, eso para empezar.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿te refieres a alquilar máquinas directamente con acceso directo al mercado?
Quiero decir, si yo estoy en España, y tengo una máquina de acceso directo en la bolsa de Frankfurt, la conexión a ella, tendrá que ser a través de fibra óptica/ADSL aquí, con lo que estamos en las mismas. Salvo que me digas que lo que tienes en Frankfurt, es tu mastodonte con sistema GPU múltiple, y que es la máquina la que opera en tu lugar, con lo que te ahorras el tiempo de viaje hasta aquí, procesar, y retornar....

¿Qué empresas ofrecen ese tipo de servicios?
¿Hay alguna empresa que ofrezca aunque sea un truetick demo al cierre del día, para echarle un vistazo a los datos a ver qué se puede hacer y que tambíen tenga una API o algo con la que enganchar tu sistema?

En España todo lo que he visto es el típico broker, market maker, para más inri, de esos que te hacen gracias como los slippages, darte datos de volumen que no son muy fiables, stops que no se aplican, órdenes buenas que nunca entran, etc, con los que básicamente, te bajas la plataforma de apuest.... digo de trading, y operas con tu fantastabuloso AT, mientras te enculan repetidamente sin vaselina hasta que te vuelves gayer.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Si salimos de esos rangos al ms, el ATS no tiene sentido?
> Como usted dice, con un adsl perro-penco y un feed marca blanca, se puede conseguir algo? a que se puede aspirar?



Ud. tiene que jugar siempre al juego en que tenga algo de ventaja, y evitar aquel en el que tiene las de perder. Parece una gilipollez, pero muchas veces olvidamos este principio tan simple (yo mismo lo hago a menudo).

Si tiene 35ms de latencia base, su terreno de juego no es el _news trading_ (operar con las noticias), por ejemplo. Llegará Ud. siempre tarde. 

300ms pueden parecer un pestañeo, pero en un_ illiquid squeeze_ (apretón de iliquidez) son una auténtica eternidad. 

Un ATS detrás de una ADSL? Sí, por qué no,.... si no intenta llegar a donde ya sabe desde el principio que no puede llegar. Podría automatizar sus entradas basándose en posiciones, eso podría hacerlo sin problemas. 

Nunca podría llegar al microscalping, por ejemplo... pero a un scalping moderado de 4-6 pips por operación... eso no suele ser tan crítico como para que +-200ms te tumben la operación.

En definitiva, todo el mundo tiene sitio en el mercado. Es sólo que tenemos que tener siempre muy claro cuál es nuestro sitio. O nos hostiarán.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> En *España *todo lo que he visto es el típico .....




Mal, Zeus. Muy mal. ::


Pd: Ud. ya me ha entendido....


----------



## univac (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. tiene que jugar siempre al juego en que tenga algo de ventaja, y evitar aquel en el que tiene las de perder. Parece una gilipollez, pero muchas veces olvidamos este principio tan simple (yo mismo lo hago a menudo).
> 
> Si tiene 35ms de latencia base, su terreno de juego no es el _news trading_ (operar con las noticias), por ejemplo. Llegará Ud. siempre tarde.
> 
> ...



Soy humilde, en mis posibles planteamientos de desarrollo de un ATS, jamas aspiraria de salida a competir en primera division, paso a paso. Usted nos esta mencionando la artilleria pesada mas puntera para llevar a cabo las spec ops de cirujano. Me alienta saber que con medios modestos, algo se puede llegar a hacer. Si no hay forma de comprobar que tu sistema funciona, no tiene sentido invertir un pastizal en medios para llevarlo al siguiente nivel.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Soy humilde .... y ando necesitado de ganar. Está el tema como para ganar 300 pipos sin asumir tirones de 100 arriba y abajo antes de llegar ahí. No quiero que la Merkel con su culo no follable (Berlusconi dixit) me lleve un regalo tan goloso ... además, Votin bien se merecía que acabase bien el deal.



No se si acerte en el pronostico de comprar ayer,ahora mismo pierdo 132 eurs
Lo que si se es que como no salga el negro diciendo algo bueno antes de las 17:30 va a ver guano,el mercado esta tenso ,ni se mueve arriba ni abajo


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

Quien dijo que el anuncio de papandreu respecto al referendum esraba pactado? El sr votin? Felicidades acaba de anuciarlo en la tele,y ha dicho que no sabe pq se sorprende tanto europa que todo estaba pactado. Bueno srs me pongo al curro. Suerte con las especulaciones diarias

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

Y ahora esto rebota?

Señor, me voy a dedicar a la especulación inmobiliaria....eso al menos se que va todo el rato para abajo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

Sr. j-c ... se acerca mi vino de las 15:15, y todavía no sabemos qué tal le fue en su primera operación a real.

No se haga de rogar y échenos unas migajas de post para contarnos algo, hombre.

Sepa que aquí palmamos pasta todos, unos días u otros, es lo normal; vamos hombre, no sea tímido :cook:


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Yep tengo la posi abierta en BBVA, en ganancias pero quiero más 

Estoy esperando un cacareo de merke-sarko-papandreu para que lo suban un 9%.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yep tengo la posi abierta en BBVA, en ganancias pero quiero más
> 
> Estoy esperando un cacareo de merke-sarko-papandreu para que lo suban un 9%.



Coger 2 bancos no parece muy normal


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se si acerte en el pronostico de comprar ayer,ahora mismo pierdo 132 eurs
> Lo que si se es que como no salga el negro diciendo algo bueno antes de las 17:30 va a ver guano,el mercado esta tenso ,ni se mueve arriba ni abajo



A veces es más rentable salir a tiempo (the last coin for others) que esperar al zumbón de las 17:30. Que tenga suerte y no deje de hacer lo que su sistema le dice .... será más rentable que lo que diga el negrito (que Bernanke también tiene un cacho negro entre las piernas).


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Coger 2 bancos no parece muy normal



Solo tengo ese.

Aunque si hay guano igual pillo algo de tu banco.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Coger 2 bancos no parece muy normal



Pero usted no era banco adicto?

Yo sigo sin salir de compras...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero usted no era banco adicto?
> 
> Yo sigo sin salir de compras...



Yo solo soy una pobre gacelilla especuladora,nada que ver con janus y pollastre
Me guio por el olfato y si huele a leoncio escapo a todo tren


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

Está dificililla el DAX. Ha saltado el nivel de los 5900 (resistencia en la última hora) pero está ahí que no chuta para arriba. Operación típica de stop-looser.

Edito: Vaya hombre, ahora ha habido suerte. Nuevo pipos para el zurrón.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Brotazo verde, consumada la venta de un serie 7 de 116.000 euros.
Me voy a poner largo en el banco del santanderino, o en el azulito, que mas da.

Soy feliz, por fin los jerifaltes de las cajitas empiezan a gastar los verdes de las pensiones, si no fuera porque parte infima del coche lo he pagado yo, hubiera pagado hasta la comida.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

¡Hola a todos!

Me incorporo a este fantástico hilo después de seguirlo durante bastante tiempo.

Soy toda una gacela dispuesta a no dejarse comer por los leones :XX::XX::XX:

Las pasadas semanas he realizado buenas operaciones con IAG, OHL, TRE y SAN, gracias al seguimiento de este hilo y me han reportado 1500 EUR. o

He estado en liquidez hasta ahora que he entrado en TEF; y comiencen a reirse que les doy mis niveles gaceleonarios con herramienta EYC (=escuadra y cartabón  ):

Entrada: 14,84 x 1000
SL: 14,64
Objetivo1: 15,50
Objetivo2: 16,20 (IBEX=9400?)

Comentarios bienvenidos.

Gracias a todos, HVEI35 es un auténtico tesoro.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Brotazo verde, consumada la venta de un serie 7 de 116.000 euros.
> Me voy a poner largo en el banco del santanderino, o en el azulito, que mas da.
> 
> Soy feliz, por fin los jerifaltes de las cajitas empiezan a gastar los verdes de las pensiones, si no fuera porque parte infima del coche lo he pagado yo, hubiera pagado hasta la comida.



Enhorabuena!

Espero que los € de los extras dejen buena comisión!


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Brotazo verde, consumada la venta de un serie 7 de 116.000 euros.
> Me voy a poner largo en el banco del santanderino, o en el azulito, que mas da.
> 
> Soy feliz, por fin los jerifaltes de las cajitas empiezan a gastar los verdes de las pensiones, si no fuera porque parte infima del coche lo he pagado yo, hubiera pagado hasta la comida.




Venga venga, espero que les haya dado el medio estropeado ... así les fideliza vía taller.

Como se entere Merkel, les sube el price-list. Esa cantidad es baja para tamaño pepino.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Nov 2011)

El Dow Jones se ha levantado "empalmado". Parece que a los usanos les hace tilín el hecho de que Merkel esté al borde de la lipotimia.

La alegría les va a durar poco.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me incorporo a este fantástico hilo después de seguirlo durante bastante tiempo.
> 
> ...



Piensa vender antes de dividendos? 

Enhorabuena por sus ganancias :Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me incorporo a este fantástico hilo después de seguirlo durante bastante tiempo.
> 
> ...



Ese SL te salta con el dividendo ya el lunes, yo que tu lo bajaba o incluso quitaba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Es un 740d Sr. Adriangtir, asi que lleva unos cuantos paquetes. Me alegro por mi, y por el comercial porque en una venta salva el mes, nada mas empezar, y viendo como van las cosas es una gran alegria. 

Yo cambio mi planteamiento guanista, y me pongo largo. Lo veo todo de otro color ahora.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Piensa vender antes de dividendos?



No lo creo, creo que mi primer objetivo se podría alcanzar en una o dos semanas.



Silenciosa dijo:


> Enhorabuena por sus ganancias :Aplauso:



Me temo que ha sido la suerte del principiante


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

DAX en máximos diarios!!!, a ver si es repelido con fuerza por la figura de los 40 o comienza un rally.

Edito: Se la está currando cual maromo a maroma o viceversa. Si lo supera, puede haber un tirón majete para ganar.

Edito: Ahí se cantó la jugada. Once para el zurrón.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ese SL te salta con el dividendo ya el lunes, yo que tu lo bajaba o incluso quitaba.



Lo estoy barajando


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> No lo creo, creo que mi primer objetivo se podría alcanzar en una o dos semanas.



Descontando dividendos?

No me cuadra nada.

Vamos, que te digan los sabios del hilo pero no lo veo.


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Descontando dividendos?
> 
> No me cuadra nada.
> 
> Vamos, que te digan los sabios del hilo pero no lo veo.



Con un cacareo bueno de los politicastros se puede alcanzar esta misma semana, de hecho se puede hasta el objetivo 2.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Con un cacareo bueno de los politicastros se puede alcanzar esta misma semana, de hecho se puede hasta el objetivo 2.



Descontando dividendo?


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Descontando dividendo?



Digo esta semana, descontando los 0,77 ya más complicado pero igualmente factible podemos rebotar de nuevo a 9350.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Descontando dividendos?
> 
> No me cuadra nada.
> 
> Vamos, que te digan los sabios del hilo pero no lo veo.



Supongo que en el gráfico están descontados, ¿no? He mirado algún histórico y no veo muy bien la relación dividendo=bajada...

Sin embargo creo que TEF está en la senda alcista, por ahora.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

Y estoy siguiendo de nuevo IAG, creo que al tiempo que TEF podría alcanzar el obj2, IAG podría llegar a 2,10, no la veo bajista si no pierde 1,82 y parece aguantar bien, ¿no os parece?


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Me lo estoy pasando teta leyendo lo de la mañana 

Se creían que iba en SAN jeje, voy en BBVA.

Por cierto mi nivel de SAN de comprar en 5,76 no fue tenido en cuenta y miren 

Tb di el TEF 14,7 que tampoco estaba mal.

Yo no he entrado en estos dos por otras razones varias, aparte de haber probabilidad de guano supremo y ya ir con un banquito.


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> Y estoy siguiendo de nuevo IAG, creo que al tiempo que TEF podría alcanzar el obj2, IAG podría llegar a 2,10, no la veo bajista si no pierde 1,82 y parece aguantar bien, ¿no os parece?



A mi IAG me parece un cagarro, como te pille guanista te vas a un -8% -9% diario.

Los niveles que das están bien eso sí, aunque tiene otra resistencia en 2,03.


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Nov 2011)

Hemos tenido un par de reveses Camino del Místico 10.700
Pero volvemos a la carga... 

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Habia o no habia un mistico en el 9200?


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hemos tenido un par de reveses Camino del Místico 10.700
> Pero volvemos a la carga...
> 
> S2s



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gWmTCY-zAU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gWmTCY-zAU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hemos tenido un par de reveses Camino del Místico 10.700
> Pero volvemos a la carga...
> 
> S2s



10700 para cuando. .. finales de año?juegate algo si tan seguro estas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Habia o no habia un mistico en el 9200?



Sí, Se va Místico, el último boom del CMLL. : La Wagnermania


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Nov 2011)

Janus, ya que tu semana, pero también a los demás, el barbas ¿qué opinas que hará? Algún tipo de estimulo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Paren el tren, amoave.

El señor Misticiero, dijo, como le fue revelado que los 10700 se alcanzaran el 14 de diciembre del 2011, pero hasta la fecha no ha dicho a que hora, que es de vital importancia. Ruego nos lo diga, los minutos no me hacen falta, pero la hora si.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los datos para hoy y en un momento de lucidez cósmica actualizo y amplio
> 
> IBEX 8788 y asín hasta los 8854 con intercambio de cromos en los 8808
> 
> ...



Por FIN...superamos primer nivel del Dax y buscamos el segundo con recorrido de 80 puntitos.

En SP sin menos problemas para alcanzar objetivos.

Lo de Ibex pues eso me lo ::::::::

Lo mejor que hice irme al ver el segundo intento fallido del Dax de tocar el primer nivel...

Ahora si podemos pillar un tramo de ganancias agradable FIUUU FIUUU


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hemos tenido un par de reveses Camino del Místico 10.700
> Pero volvemos a la carga...
> 
> S2s



Yo creo en que llegarán.

No estoy segura de que sea en esta dimensión o en una realidad paralela.

Pero yo confío en tus predicciones.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Creo que tooodo el mundo está mirando pa rriba hacia el 1248 del SP. Habrá que andarse con cuidado, no vaya ser que mientras tanto alguien venga por atrás... y nos meta la mano en el bolsillo.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

De momento nos han mandado señales claras de que los dos primeros niveles han funcionado de muelte...ahora solo es protegerse.

Mire usted a 1 minuto apertura...1234, subida a los 1238 y pelotazo arriba...ahora sirve de soporte. Para dos o tres jugadas sirve.8:


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

NO, si está claro... sólo digo que los leones son animales de costumbres. Y nos pueden hacer otra como la DAX de esta mañana. Y ahora mismo... sería un buen momento, creo yo.

Esta mañana me libré, pero ahora me pueden pillar. Así que stop pegado...


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Esta mañana nos hemos librado, los que hemos respetado los niveles...no hay primer nivel pues no entramos o realizamos si venimos con posiciones abiertas, porque puede pasar lo del derrape ese de pollastre.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, ya que tu semana, pero también a los demás, el barbas ¿qué opinas que hará? Algún tipo de estimulo



En el timming no tengo ni idea de cuándo lo hará pero sí que manejo el escenario de que va a hacer todo lo posible por la bolsa. No le queda otra opción. Y en esto son muy muy buenos.

No sé si será una ronda nueva de estímulo, no sé si será una estrategia de devaluación intencionada del dolar para fomentar las exportaciones, no sé si será puteando a los chinos con políticas sinóminas de aranceles etc..., no sé si seré doblando nuevamente el balance, no sé si será logrando que Europa se desintegre ... pero sí sé que hará cualquier cosa por conseguirlo ... y puesto como es la persona que más palancas tiene del mundo (básicamente puede hacer lo que se le ocurra), lo hará.
Si lo que hace es un truño, pues se volverá a dar clases en la Universidad y otro vendrá que diga que la culpa es de los chinos o los europeos.

En serio, la situación es muy compleja y las borracheras se terminan pagando en términos de salud. Tengo claro que USA saldrá de la crisis bastante mejor que los demás, y ya sabemos que el tuerto es el rey en el pais de los ciegos.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Si no me equivoco con el cambio de hora, a las 17:30 tenemos noticias de la reunión de la FED y a las 19:15, speech de Bernanke. Creo que nos mandarán arriba, pero mientras tanto queda tiempo suficiente para hacernos un siete de tamaño considerable. Yo sigo dentro, pero asustadizo...


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Esta mañana nos hemos librado, los que hemos respetado los niveles...no hay primer nivel pues no entramos o realizamos si venimos con posiciones abiertas, porque puede pasar lo del *derrape *ese de pollastre.



Control de tracción, Sr. Padawan... "Control de Tracción".

Casi prefería al irreverente de su maestro Jedi... *sigh* :ouch:


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Habia o no habia un mistico en el 9200?



Nos confiamos, creímos vencerlo, lo dimos por muerto y ahí estaba el místico y traidor 9.200...

No nos volveremos a confiar!

S2s


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Si no me equivoco con el cambio de hora, a las 17:30 tenemos noticias de la reunión de la FED y a las 19:15, speech de Bernanke. Creo que nos mandarán arriba, pero mientras tanto queda tiempo suficiente para hacernos un siete de tamaño considerable. Yo sigo dentro, pero asustadizo...



Vamos, que me olvide de mis IBEs?

Pena, penita, pena.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Me sería tan amable de volver a calcular la subida lineal media, que hacía que se cumpliera su teoría Sr. Robotnis?


Le voy a raptá en una de mis naves, y le vamos a hacer una sonda para analisarlo


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me sería tan amable de volver a calcular la subida lineal media, que hacía que se cumpliera su teoría Sr. Robotnis?
> 
> 
> Le voy a raptá en una de mis naves, y le vamos a hacer una sonda para analisarlo



Eres Carlos Jesús o Cristofer?
Puedes preguntar si en Raticulín conocen de la existencia del místico 10.700?

Edito: Son sólo 300puntos de IBEX por semana...

S2s


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Muevo el SL un punto más abajo, porque ha estado cerca de saltar. Y así a lo tonto, no es plan.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> *Nos confiamos, creímos vencerlo, lo dimos por muerto y ahí estaba el místico y traidor 9.200...
> 
> No nos volveremos a confiar!*


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Eres Carlos Jesús o Cristofer?
> Puedes preguntar si en Raticulín conocen de la existencia del místico 10.700?
> 
> S2s



Soy como tu quieras llamarme, incluso Lola la del puerto, para coger confianza por lo de la sonda...::::::


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

La cosa está clara en lo macro, el papan-sarko-merke y todo lo de grecia por un lado, el barbas en el otro lado y el Drag que puede bajar tipos por otro.

Podemos asistir a un subidón subidón o al guanus maximus.


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La cosa está clara en lo macro, el papan-sarko-merke y todo lo de grecia por un lado, el barbas en el otro lado y el Drag que puede bajar tipos por otro.
> 
> Podemos asistir a un subidón subidón o al guanus maximus.



Va Ud por el camino de convertirse en Analista... le ha faltado la opción de quedarnos igual, para convertirse en un perfecto análisis de esos que triunfan...

S2s


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Analisto en todo caso, como ve los 18.000 para enero? ::


----------



## sirpask (2 Nov 2011)

Pollastre dedicado:

Hombre: ¿Dios?

Dios: ¿Si?

Hombre: ¿Puedo preguntarte algo?

Dios: ¡Por supuesto!

Hombre: ¿Qué es para ti un millón de años?

Dios: Un segundo.

Hombre: ¿Y un millón de euros?

Dios: Un céntimo.

Hombre: Dios, ¿podrías darme un céntimo?

Dios: Espera un segundo.

esto es de: Invertir en Bolsa a alta velocidad (1) « Más que Ciencia

Y otra pagina relacionada: 

La rebelión de las máquinas · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Son unos conspiradores siderales...al cierre se sitúan Dax y SP cerquita de los primeros niveles relevantes...Sospechoso como poco. Que alguien llame a Iker Jiménez.


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2011)

Se acerca la robasta del BBVA :XX:


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2011)

menudas dos últimas páginas de hilo!! ::

saben cómo pasarlo bien 

GRACIAS


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

El sp llama a la puerta..pos como que ha saltado compra..ajusto stop por el peligro de la situación.

Nada que objetar....:: 

Pero el tío es insistente....hasta que en una entrada no salga sangre no se ceja en el intento, y mas si está funcionando el nivel.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Si no llego a mover el 1º stop, lo hubieran saltado y se hubiera dado la vuelta allí mismo. Ahora lo he vuelto a mover, ya generoso, por los tirones de la noticia. Ya veremos si no... ::::::


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Dos opciones 1234 o recuperación 1238....ahí está la entrada en largo


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

1234 es mi SL. Siento deseos irrefrenables de entrar más largo...


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Dos opciones 1234 o recuperación 1238....ahí está la entrada en largo



DAX (cfd) dentro en largo, bastante más dócil


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Ya van dos en blanco seguidas....stop protegiendo comisiones y te duran un suspiro.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Miércoles, toca votaaaaaaar:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Recordad que el voto representa nuestra visión para la semana.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2011)

Comunicado de la FED:


> Escasas novedades en el comunicado sobre política monetaria emitido por la Reserva Federal
> 
> 17:39 - 02/11/2011 La Reserva Federal acaba de emitir un comunicado sobre política monetaria con muy pocas novedades respecto al último comunicado emitido por el banco central estadounidese.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Si estuviera el software de pollastre analizando el Sp diría que patina....para subir.


----------



## Masterflash (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Si estuviera el software de pollastre analizando el Sp diría que patina....para subir.



Yo lo veo justo al reves!!
Ahora ya estoy fuera, pero mis entradas han sido todas en corto.
Y no me ha ido mal.

Suerte!


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El sp llama a la puerta..pos como que ha saltado compra..ajusto stop por el peligro de la situación.
> 
> Nada que objetar....::
> 
> Pero el tío es insistente....hasta que en una entrada no salga sangre no se ceja en el intento, y mas si está funcionando el nivel.



donde anda ese nivel el sp

muy agradecido


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los datos para hoy y en un momento de lucidez cósmica actualizo y amplio
> 
> IBEX 8788 y asín hasta los 8854 con intercambio de cromos en los 8808
> El DAX: Pues como que nos vamos a los 5958 y un 6038.
> ...




Pues esos....el nivel primero del sp es en el que está ahora rebotando como un poseso.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Strikeout!

Edito: en buena hora!! AL final nos hacen lo mismito que en DAX a la mañana...


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

La jornada de hoy ha sido muy interesante, con órdenes camufladas y otras no camufladas. Hemos empezado fuertes con la compra de un leoncio de unos 125 contratos a las 9:05, pero la aventura le debe haber salido mal porque al parecer ha vendido los primeros 25 con ganancias notables a las 9:11, pero el resto del paquete lo ha vendido a las 10:52 con notables pérdidas.

El día ha sido fundamentalmente bajista, incluso tras el mínimo de las 11 se han visto muchas operaciones vendedoras y el saldo ha seguido negativo todo el día sin acercarse ni siquiera al cero, destaca una orden camuflada, precisamente a la misma hora de la venta de nuestro leoncio del párrafo anterior de 124 contratos y otra orden camuflada a las 15:00 de 102 contratos, también de venta.

En subasta han comprado, pero solo unos 30 contratos.

En resumen, no veo nada claro que vayamos a subir con tantas ventas. La vela del día ha quedado dudosa, prácticamente en el mismo sitio donde cerramos ayer, así que yo creo que lo más probable es que sigamos bajando, al menos por la mañana de la próxima sesión.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Pues lo mismo que el Dax por la mañana...el control de tracción ese, patinaba para subir y arreón abajo. A ver si hace lo mismo y nos da nuevas opciones de intentarlo. No se porque hoy le tengo un poco de alergia a los cortos...solo voy a arriesgar a largo, eso si, protegiendo las posaderas.


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> La jornada de hoy ha sido muy interesante, con órdenes camufladas y otras no camufladas. Hemos empezado fuertes con la compra de un leoncio de unos 125 contratos a las 9:05, pero la aventura le debe haber salido mal porque al parecer ha vendido los primeros 25 con ganancias notables a las 9:11, pero el resto del paquete lo ha vendido a las 10:52 con notables pérdidas.
> 
> ...



La cuestión Sr. Mulder es que ayer dije que hoy tocaba una recuperación del IBEX (que no ha llegado ni de lejos a lo que esperaba) y después abajo, parece que su análisis y mis predicciones, pueden abrir la puerta a los 8.200 a corto plazo (y yo abriendo largos en SP y Dax? no tengo remedio:´(


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que el Dax por la mañana...el control de tracción ese, patinaba para subir y arreón abajo. A ver si hace lo mismo y nos da nuevas opciones de intentarlo.



_Shulvídese_... el TC marca ahora mismo grip en niveles normales, todas las barritas pequeñas y de color azul... vamos, que no hay malvados Robotnikes preparando arreones siderales.

O eso parece.

:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2011)

Y hoy hay reunion. 

Es decir que ahora mismo estamos subidos en un bmw, con un tc y control de estabilidad correctamente tarados, arriesgando pero todo bajo control, lo malo es cuando nos subimos en algun amg de la estrellita que entonces nos quedamos quemando ruedas parados en el mismo sitio, y llega el ford te da y salta el airbag. LLegamos a la misma conclusion BMW es mejor que la estrellita.


----------



## Masterflash (2 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y hoy hay reunion.
> 
> Es decir que ahora mismo estamos subidos en un bmw, con un tc y control de estabilidad correctamente tarados, arriesgando pero todo bajo control, lo malo es cuando nos subimos en algun amg de la estrellita que entonces nos quedamos quemando ruedas parados en el mismo sitio, y llega el ford te da y salta el airbag. LLegamos a la misma conclusion BMW es mejor que la estrellita.



Hombre, si me tiene que dar un ford, casi que prefiero estar subido a un Mercedes.

Respecto a la reunión, yo creo que va a pasar un poco (sin una reacción tan potente) com la pasada semana y el acuerdo respecto a la deuda de Grecia.
Estamos metidos en una dinámica curiosa en la que los mercados, creo que los Europeos en especial, andan esperando algun motivo para generar volatilidad, que debe ser una gasolina fantástica para quien sabe manejarla y obtener beneficios increíbles en una sola sesión.

La gente que maneja esto no puede moverse en estos niveles sin tenerlo todo muy claro.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Banksters:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...x-35-octubre-2011-2-parte-88.html#post5213961







Vital la zona de soporte en el entorno de los 133-31. De momento intentando un suelo.


----------



## gaceleon (2 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Miércoles, toca votaaaaaaar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Recordad que el voto representa nuestra visión para la semana.



Voté alcista


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2011)

Ay, como le den por tirar de la cisterna a los usanos...


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2011)

Voto alcista

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay, como le den por tirar de la cisterna a los usanos...



Pues yo tambien me temía lo peor. Pero parece que hemos hecho doble suelo y nos vamos a buscar por lo menos la apertura y veremos si todavía toca la lotería y se anima a probar máximos... 

Yo voy largo con dos minis desde 1231. Con el stop sobre seguro. No me atreví a más...

Edito: joer, para lo que hay sobre el tapete... la subida de estas últimas velas del SP... se me está haciendo demasiado vertical...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/n9ebvEVtnfs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

Aquí estoy volvieron a sonar las alarmas selenitas, tocando los niveles de entrada..y aquí estamos. 1234, colocamos stop cubriendo donde la espalda pierde su honorable nombre...

Observen la estructura sp a cinco minutos a las 15.30 y esta. Calcadas, misma jugada, en la misma posición (cubito supino, creo que se llamaba : La anterior sin el final deseado. Es curioso no se lo pierdan.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2011)

El euro, nuestro pajaro en la mina particular está empezando a sacar la máscara.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

Hola, algo extraño parece en estas sesiones, *no se está distribuyendo aún* (parece que ha habido algo ayer, las energéticas creo que ya han tocado máximos (salvo gamesa, que creo que aún podría ir a 4,25) o muy poquitín les falta, quizás le queda algo + a las financieras. Esta señal del indicador *quizás implique en mi opinión que quieren empezar la fiesta algo más alto*.Creo que falta aún una joroba interesante o un buen máximo decreciente + separado en algunos indicadores como estocástico o CCI y la 3ª estructura sigue viva mientras cierre por encima de 8560. Lo que sí parece que puede empezar a ocurrir es que no haya correlación de las bolsas como estos meses, lo cuál será interesante para abrir estrategia de pares (largo en un índice/ corto en otro). Por otra parte, quiero decir que en estos momentos la bolsa está complicada para el corto plazo pero también que es cuando más se puede aprender (no como en 2003-2007 (mis comienzos postgraduado) en los que ganaba todo Dios con cruces de medias diarias..


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí estoy volvieron a sonar las alarmas selenitas, tocando los niveles de entrada..y aquí estamos. 1234, colocamos stop cubriendo donde la espalda pierde su honorable nombre...
> 
> Observen la estructura sp a cinco minutos a las 15.30 y esta. Calcadas, misma jugada, en la misma posición (cubito supino, creo que se llamaba : La anterior sin el final deseado. Es curioso no se lo pierdan.








Ya no solo eso, sino que la vela que ha metido tras subir esto se ha clavado en el 1234ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

Muy interesante gamesa. Formación de tweezers (pinzas) con claras y buenas implicaciones alcistas cuando son 2 pinzas en mínimos (además, clavan el mínimo diario a 3,28 lo que implicaría un doble suelo seguramente en intradiario de estos 2 dias ), la 2ª vela, además muy positiva. Ya dije que es un valor dentro de las energéticas que va con retraso, una estructura perfecta en su formación unicamente realizada pendiente de activar la 2ª cuando supere máximo de la primera en cierre. Por si fuera poco, poca acumulación en indicador, lo dicho, tienen que subirla (2 gaps por cubrir), entraré..


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muy interesante gamesa. Formación de tweezers (pinzas) con claras y buenas implicaciones alcistas cuando son 2 pinzas en mínimos (además, clavan el mínimo diario a 3,28 lo que implicaría un doble suelo seguramente en intradiario de estos 2 dias ), la 2ª vela, además muy positiva. Ya dije que es un valor dentro de las energéticas que va con retraso, una estructura perfecta en su formación unicamente realizada pendiente de activar la 2ª cuando supere máximo de la primera en cierre. Por si fuera poco, poca acumulación en indicador, lo dicho, tienen que subirla (2 gaps por cubrir), entraré..



Buenas noches.

¿Cuáles serían los niveles a alcanzar según estimas en este valor? Entré en 3,62 y espero poder salir dignamente de ella. Muchas gracias por tu análisis.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muy interesante gamesa. Formación de tweezers (pinzas) con claras y buenas implicaciones alcistas cuando son 2 pinzas en mínimos (además, clavan el mínimo diario a 3,28 lo que implicaría un doble suelo seguramente en intradiario de estos 2 dias ), la 2ª vela, además muy positiva. Ya dije que es un valor dentro de las energéticas que va con retraso, una estructura perfecta en su formación unicamente realizada pendiente de activar la 2ª cuando supere máximo de la primera en cierre. Por si fuera poco, poca acumulación en indicador, lo dicho, tienen que subirla (2 gaps por cubrir), entraré..



Gamesa es una porqueria de valor,es la ultima del ibex por capitalizacion y esta para rellenar,terminara colgandose y saliendo del ibex 
Su valor de 30 napos a 3 en poco mas de 3 años indica lo chicharro que es
Que te pille confesao
Yo mas que graficos estaria atento a los balances y cuenta de resultados
Yo estimo que el año que viene andara por 2 euros y si no ocurre algo que empuje a las renovables desaparecera,mas le vale encontrar contratos de trabajo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gamesa es una porqueria de valor,es la ultima del ibex por capitalizacion y esta para rellenar,terminara colgandose y saliendo del ibex
> Su valor de 30 napos a 3 en poco mas de 3 años indica lo chicharro que es
> Que te pille confesao
> Yo mas que graficos estaria atento a los balances y cuenta de resultados
> Yo estimo que el año que viene andara por 2 euros y si no ocurre algo que empuje a las renovables desaparecera,mas le vale encontrar contratos de trabajo



no lo veo como tú. No conozco sus fundamentales de ahora (tampoco me interesa nada, el precio descuenta todo), pero he leído que tiene buena cartera en el extranjero y ha conseguido importantes contratos y repito que ni me interesan las noticias (todo está en el gráfico), es un sector muy complicado de entrar (pocos competidores), estuvo a 7,5, muy castigada actualmente y fuera de los limites teóricos de los canales de regresión lineal (100 o 50%) y yo hablo de entrar en el corto plazo, mis entradas son a días o un par de semanas a lo sumo y fuera (para lo bueno o lo malo), no busco cartera para nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> ¿Cuáles serían los niveles a alcanzar según estimas en este valor? Entré en 3,62 y espero poder salir dignamente de ella. Muchas gracias por tu análisis.



Recuperar lo deberías recuperar. La vela de hoy es un martillo interesante en una formación de pinzas. Tiene una resistencia en la 1/2 de la vela marubozu de ayer que te permitiría salirte a salvo (resistencia de 3,65).
Los 3,9 debería alcanzarlos a poco que el ibex tire un poco empujado por otros índices. Si el ibex busca los 9600, la podrías ver en una segunda estructura activada hasta los 4,3-4,4 (la 1ª estructura tiene un euro de tamaño, pero para activarla, habría que pasar los 4,03-4,05.
Todo esto, claro, en mi humilde opinión que puede ser acertada o equivocada.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Humildemente... Eso de que no te interesan ni las noticias relacionadas con el valor, pánico me da...

Eso de entrar y salir a corto tiene el riesgo de que puedes quedar pillado y con el culo rojo como un tomate.
Ha perdido un 9% hace nada. Puede revalorizarse un poco a corto?
Pues quizás.
De todas formas, el que haya perdido un 9% en un solo día nos puede dar una idea de la confianza que la gente tiene en el valor.

Me parece un valor no apto para cardiacos.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Humildemente... Eso de que no te interesan ni las noticias relacionadas con el valor, pánico me da...
> 
> Eso de entrar y salir a corto tiene el riesgo de que puedes quedar pillado y con el culo rojo como un tomate.
> Ha perdido un 9% hace nada. Puede revalorizarse un poco a corto?
> ...



Tiene mucho volumen de negociacion,demasiado para ser la ultima del ibex
Se la estan jugando a la patata caliente
Cuando deje de sonar la musica mucha gente vera que no tiene silla donde sentarse
De todas formas el analisis de AQUI,NH.... me parece correcto a un par de semanas porque a dos o tres meses nadie sabe donde estaran


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Humildemente... Eso de que no te interesan ni las noticias relacionadas con el valor, pánico me da...
> 
> Eso de entrar y salir a corto tiene el riesgo de que puedes quedar pillado y con el culo rojo como un tomate.
> Ha perdido un 9% hace nada. Puede revalorizarse un poco a corto?
> ...



Noticias : Fukushima, todo el mundo nervioso el fin de semana, que si gap bajista de campeonato en la apertura del lunes, que adiós y tal cuando ese lunes estaba pendiente de completar formación. Bueno, pues ese lunes por la mañana tocó el máximo de esa formación. El MIB italiano ha completado objetivo de doble suelo (bastante alto además) hace unos días con la prima de riesgo por las nubes. S&P rebaja la triple A americana un viernes por la tarde, todo el mundo preparándose para lo peor, y ese lunes estuvo toda la mañana alcista la bolsa.
A ver, sí, influye, claro, si hay un terremoto me entero o si hay una desgracia económica o una rebaja de tipos importante etc, pero muy gordas, las que escuchamos todos, pero que no me pego al portal de invertia a ver las noticias que aparecen (a posteriori del comportamiento del valor claro) el tío de prácticas..Eso ya lo ha descontado la mano fuerte con antelación


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Nov 2011)

si compo acciones de telefonica el viernes y las vendo el martes...

me dan el dividendo????:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> si compo acciones de telefonica el viernes y las vendo el martes...
> 
> me dan el dividendo????:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si
pero puede que el martes tengas que venderlas por 14,2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> si compo acciones de telefonica el viernes y las vendo el martes...
> 
> me dan el dividendo????:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



pero tendrás que esperar 2 meses para tener derecho a la exención o devolución del pago de retención en los primeros 1500 € , salvo que los hayas comprado 2 meses antes claro. Hombre, el precio podría recuperarse cuando forme el techete en semanas quizás, pero 2 meses no te aguanta por ahí arriba..


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

El dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción.
Aparte de ello, a veces hay discusiones sobre si un futuro dividendo puede "calentar" un valor, por lo que podrías pensar que igual que tú puede hacer la gente, y al día siguiente del dividendo, el valor podría verse lastrado.

Pero ahí ya prefiero que opinen los "hermanos mayores". Que yo soy novato chicharrero y poco más...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> El dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción.
> Aparte de ello, a veces hay discusiones sobre si un futuro dividendo puede "calentar" un valor, por lo que podrías pensar que igual que tú puede hacer la gente, y al día siguiente del dividendo, el valor podría verse lastrado.
> 
> Pero ahí ya prefiero que opinen los "hermanos mayores". Que yo soy novato chicharrero y poco más...



todos somos novatos eternamente y nos equivocamos eternamente y en la bolsa más. Aquí hay opiniones, nada más, yo lo que expuse se puede consultar en manuales técnicos, pero puede ocurrir eso o lo contrario o seguir igual. Hasta Bill Gross (el último Dios del Olimpo) reconoció que metió la pata hasta el fondo en su venta anticipada de bonos..


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya no solo eso, sino que la vela que ha metido tras subir esto se ha clavado en el 1234ienso:




Hamijo Padawan, su post es bueno; es sólo que el valor que tiene es algorítmico... para la operativa humana, pues como que muy bien, gracias y adiós.

En fin, parece que Ud. promete, la verdad. Si tan sólo tuviera la acidez de los comentarios de Fran200, y su apetencia por el Ponche Caballero... casi sería un digno adversario algorítmico... a falta de ver si es Ud. capaz de implementar algo_ on your own_, o se limita a usar las herramientas de su maestro Jedi, claro está


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Humildemente... Eso de que no te interesan ni las noticias relacionadas con el valor, pánico me da...
> 
> Eso de entrar y salir a corto tiene el riesgo de que puedes quedar pillado y con el culo rojo como un tomate.
> Ha perdido un 9% hace nada. Puede revalorizarse un poco a corto?
> ...



Eso que comentas se tiene en cuenta viendo la volatilidad intrínseca del precio; es algo que se puede saber sin estar atento a noticias, porque el historial de una acción salta a la vista nada más abrir el gráfico. Hay valores más nobles que otros y GAMESA, efectivamente, es de dar sustos, pero si se tiene en mente y se reduce la exposición, se puede torear, como todas, eso sí, sabiendo que a lo mejor un día te encuentras un gap de un 5% abajo.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, qué gusto da ver tanta actividad en el hilo, con aportes de calidad  

No estaría de más que de vez en cuando alguno de la Vieja Guardia se pasara a saludar (y si compartiera sus impresiones, miel sobre hojuelas).


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (2 Nov 2011)

Naaa, si es que yo los toros los quiero nobles o no me echo al ruedo ni para recibir flores...
Que el pellejo es mú blando, y ahí fuera te lo agujerean por menos de un maravedí. XD


----------



## FranR (2 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo Padawan, su post es bueno; es sólo que el valor que tiene es algorítmico... para la operativa humana, pues como que muy bien, gracias y adiós.
> 
> En fin, parece que Ud. promete, la verdad. Si tan sólo tuviera la acidez de los comentarios de Fran200, y su apetencia por el Ponche Caballero... casi sería un digno adversario algorítmico... a falta de ver si es Ud. capaz de implementar algo_ on your own_, o se *limita a usar las herramientas de su maestro Jedi,* claro está



Usted le dejaría trastear su equipo a su vecino para que probara? Pues eso mismo.

Mire que mis resultados no son muy buenos, precisamente porque estoy currándomelo yo solito y sin ayuda extraterrestre...

Por cierto que procesos muy lentos, el equipo no da para mucho, pero es suficiente para tener datos antes de que empiece la jornada siguiente...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Nov 2011)

A todo esto, mis niveles bajistas serían las zonas de 8300 y 8060 que son puntos críticos, bajar de los 8060-40 entiendo que nos podría enviar a mínimos, aunque soy relativamente optimista en algunos valores (BBVA y Gamesa por ejemplo), con toda la prudencia de una zona complicada.
El problema es que tanto el Ibex, como el Eurostoxx y el Dax han tocado la media ponderada de 200 sesiones y han rebajado..no han intentando ni ir a por la de 200 simple.. El Dax creo que se irá a por ella (creo que estaba en los 6500 y pico), y los otros 2 al menos deberían intentarlo , aunque a lo mejor no estamos tan mal y estamos peor.


----------



## Ilustrador (2 Nov 2011)

Como tierna gacela estoy viendo los acontecimientos desde la barrera, con miedo a saltar y que me devoren.

Reconozco que, aunque todos os definís gacelas en este hilo, es una gozada tenerlo. Se aprende mucho y pica el gusanillo cosa mala.

Así que más que gacelas, algunos sois gacelones. Ahí batiendo al mercado, ouuuuu yeah!


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Resultados de la encuesta semanal, calentitos (anteriores entre paréntesis):

Alcista 53.3% (55.7%)
Neutral 9.5% (9.4%)
Bajista 37.2% (34.9%)

Datos de Sentimiento de Mercado

Tras tres días de duro castigo, parece que el susto todavía no ha surtido efecto. El IBEX lleva dos sesiones intentando un suelo, pero todavía no ha confirmado. Cuidado como se pierda la zona 420, que el descuelgue no sería bonito y pienso que mínimo caerían otros 200 puntillos.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Resultados de la encuesta semanal, calentitos (anteriores entre paréntesis):
> 
> Alcista 53.3% (55.7%)
> Neutral 9.5% (9.4%)
> ...



por cierto, Claca voté bajista ahora excomulgame::


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

No te precupes Claca, que mañana les ponen la puntilla. Más oso que yo habrá pocos, pero hoy el dinero lo hice con largos....sin embargo, me he quedado enganchado en un largo en el DAX, que mucho me temo que va a hacer un bonito agujero. A cambio tengo un emini desde los 1240 que algo podrá compensar... pero...

off-topic


Spoiler



Por otro lado... igual hay que ir pensando en sacar algo más fuera de Eh!paña. Por nada, sólo precauciones elementales. ¿como lo ven ustedes?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> si compo acciones de telefonica el viernes y las vendo el martes...
> 
> me dan el dividendo????:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ojo con el dividendo que la acción hay que tenerla durante dos meses antes de cobrarlo y mantenerla al menos dos meses después para que no tribute como ganancia patrimonial (los primeros 1.500€ están exentos)
Ley 35/2006 artículo 7 y)

Yo los he cobrado y no he pagado por ellos sin cumplir esta condición alguna vez, pero que sepáis que el riesgo está ahí y las arcas públicas están más vacías que en tiempos de Felipe II ::


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Así va a ser muy difícil pensar en los 9.700. Hay que ir paso a paso, pero viendo lo animada que está la gacelada, lo mejor es no pensar en objetivos tan alejados en precio. 

De momento, los niveles a muy corto, a mi entender, son los siguientes. Ambos deberían dar un par de cientos de puntos tras su rotura:







Aunque rompa por arriba, las cosas no están como para pensar en grandes subidas por ahora.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, Claca voté bajista ahora excomulgame::



Yo voté neutral. La verdad es que pensaba que llegados a este punto habría miedo en el mercado y las compras pensando en precios muy por encima de los 9.000 serían claras, pero no está siendo así.

No me sorprende el escenario en sí, que ya comenté que veía un gran lateral con un recorte muy sangriento primero, sino el cómo se está desarrollando, con tanta verticalidad en la caída y los peques con muchas ganas de largos todavía en esos niveles, y eso tiene implicaciones en el futuro, porque si el recorte no ha sido suficiente y todavía queda más caída, el gráfico de muchos valores, especialmente el de los bancos, se deterioría muchísimo y tocaría revisar los objetivos por arriba.


----------



## ex-perto (3 Nov 2011)

miercoles negro, futuros del ibex 8497


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> miercoles negro, futuros del ibex 8497



igmarkets?


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Esto se la debo a un forero al cual he mentido en la pescadería. Sorry, fue sin querer. MAP:







No ha roto la resistencia. Para estas semanas no pinta tan mal siempre que se mantenga por encima de 2,40, que mantendería vivo el objetivo alcista, pero ahora mismo está en punto de venta preventivo.


----------



## Dawkins (3 Nov 2011)

Vote for ron paul xDDDD


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

los futuros tienen muy mala pinta


----------



## vyk (3 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> los futuros tienen muy mala pinta



¿Dónde miráis los futuros?


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2011)

Bueno finaliza hoy el currele, pa variar, y me reincorporo al hilo.

Qué sorpresa cuando sesgo y comentario osezno!!!!. Voy a mirar los índices .... oh bajando en el post cierre. Miren ustedes que no sorprende. Últimamente magrean los postcierres como hicieron ayer (aunque en sentido contrario). Lógicamente, la probabilidad de apertura mañana guanera es alta ... pero después está por ver.
Yo como soy un paquete, hoy en la fuga buena de verdad solo que trinqué unos poquitos pipos ... cuando vino un movimiento posterior limpio de 90 pipos. En fín, tengo que seguir aprendiendo 
Sin embargo, qué casualidad que no se llegó a superar los 6000 (los analistos tienen que revisarse sus bolas cristalinas) y después, pa abajo.
La pregunta es si se atreverán a llevar al DAX hasta los 5750. No lo sé, pero si lo hacen yo quizá ni intente un largo (dependería de cómo ha llegado hasta ahí) porque veo un riesgo alto de que se lo pulan y le metan un buen meneo posterior. Dependerá de que mañana hay perroflautada o no.
Respecto al SP, decir que ayer marcamos un objetivo inicial en 1242/44 que ha respetado y de ahí no ha pasado. En chart de 15 minutos, se aprecia claramente un triple techo en la cota de 1241 aprox. Eso le mete presión pero tampoco es excesivamente significativo por la volatilidad reinante. Con esta volatilidad, cualquier cota es mantequilla pura .... excepto los 1292 que esos sí que son místicos. Ahora mismo está en 1228 aprox, ya no le queda mucho margen de seguir goteando hacia abajo, salvo que se vaya hacia abajo con ciertas ganas.

Da la sensación de que los índices están más por la parte de abajo que por la parte de arriba por lo que ante cualquier noticia usada como excusa bajista, los van a poner mirando para el sur. Al lorete, que el sesgo es el sesgo.

Prisa ya cumplió el objetivo de 0,62 que recomendamos antes de ayer cuando estaba en 0,72. Enhorabuena a quién lo haya pillado (alguno así lo dijo en el foro). Yo no entré, bastante tenía con DAX y SP.
La banca española y francesa .... bastante pobre en performance hoy. La inglesa bastante bien (excepto Lloyds, quizá por la baja de su CEO por overtime) al igual que la usana. Éstos van por libre.
Algunas cíclicas americanas (mineras y relacionadas con el crudo) en modo exhuberancia irracional mode. Qué manera de subir, muchas por encima del 10%!!!.

En fín, eso ha sido todo. Ahora un poquito de tarea antes de ir a dormir. Tomorrow will be a guano's day, perhaps!!!!. Yo apuesto a que al menos durante una parte de la sesión, será muy guanera ... aunque viendo cómo están ahora los índices (por qué tirarlos en el overnight) no sé si van a dejar algo para que tradeen mañana quienes estén descansando.

Como verán, no he dicho nada del IBEX, pero una perlita: como hay unos poquitos de nervios, lo mandan a los 8190 más rápido que los neutrinos esos que supuestamente son como los taquiones (más veloces que la velocidad de la luz).

Por cierto, que no se olvide, el eurodolar está mareado. Si pierde los 1,36 ... tiene por debajo un hoyo considerable.


----------



## ex-perto (3 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> igmarkets?



si igmarkets 8480 ahora

CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Nov 2011)

Gracias a todos por los gráficos,comentarios,niveles etc. 
Como dice claca da gusto leer el hilo. 
Yo sin saber, peto viendo datos y el gráfico de claca del ibex,creo q rompe por abajo y se va a buscar ese soporte en 8200 que marcas en verde, para de ahí buscar la parte superior de ese canal. Fácil parece no?
A ver como evoluciona esto. Si lo veo en ese nivel me atreveré y entrare en tef


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo como soy un paquete, hoy en la fuga buena de verdad solo que trinqué unos poquitos pipos ... cuando vino un movimiento posterior limpio de 90 pipos. En fín, tengo que seguir aprendiendo
> Sin embargo, qué casualidad que *no se llegó a superar los 6000 (los analistos tienen que revisarse sus bolas cristalinas) *y después, pa abajo.
> La pregunta es si se atreverán a llevar al DAX hasta los 5750. No lo sé, pero si lo hacen yo quizá ni intente un largo (dependería de cómo ha llegado hasta ahí) porque veo un riesgo alto de que se lo pulan y le metan un buen meneo posterior. Dependerá de que mañana hay perroflautada o no.
> Respecto al SP, decir que ayer marcamos un objetivo inicial en 1242/44 que ha respetado y de ahí no ha pasado. En chart de 15 minutos, se aprecia claramente un triple techo en la cota de 1241 aprox. Eso le mete presión pero tampoco es excesivamente significativo por la volatilidad reinante. Con esta volatilidad, cualquier cota es mantequilla pura .... excepto los 1292 que esos sí que son místicos. Ahora mismo está en 1228 aprox, *ya no le queda mucho margen de seguir goteando hacia abajo, salvo que se vaya hacia abajo con ciertas ganas.*
> ...



Es lo que tiene usar bolas de cristal, se empañan y no se ve nada . Yo por eso hace tiempo me decidí por un sistema de recepción de ondas de fluxo 







encargando otro para mi ayudante en la back office...






Haciendo gala de mi atrevimiento, asín como de un desparpajo propio de un suicida bursátil vuelvo a dejar unos datos, que aunque no sirvan para mucho, hace que el hilo avance y no se nos pierda en la segunda página.::

IBEX: *8.470* esta es kit de la cuestión para mañana, ese 8.200 más o menos que se comentó por aquí ayer, debe venir precedido de romper ese 470 que nos envía al *386*, que debe funcionar con un soporte fuerte antes del morrazo, incluso podría ser el punto de giro...y que pasa si tira parriba respetando esto? pues *8580* y tirón fuerte parriba.

DAX: Pues como tocaba día de bajada para hoy empezamos al igual que el IBEX con la zona del refajo....*5832* podría dar lugar a una apertura de cortos con un objetivo en los *5.788*, si le da por darnos una alegría, atentos a los *5.970* que daría continuidad hacia los *6.018*. También un buen pellizco.

SP: Pues haciendo uso de la frase del Sr. Janus "ya no le queda mucho margen de seguir goteando hacia abajo, salvo que se vaya hacia abajo con ciertas ganas" Pues eso no bajará mas allá de los 1.223, pero puede bajar hasta los 1.201. Al quedarse justo en un nivel clave, y tal como me enseñó mi maestro Jeday, es una zona muy comprometida. Bien, la cuestión es que le puede dar por acercarse en los futuros a una variación 0% poco a poco hacia la apertura...para luego empeponar y llenar de falsas esperanzas guaneras y lo que es peor, de kikos salados nuestras posaderas de mandril. Y que tenemos a partir de esa jugarreta, pues los *1242* y los *1.253.*

P.D. Después de lo visto ayer, el Dax pilló solo un nivel de los mencionados por este profeta, IBEX ninguno y el SP dos de ellos, la debilidad europea queda de manifiesto en que los niveles objetivo en largo son difíciles de alcanzar (lo que usando la terminología técnica derivada de un trabajo altamente tecnificados, es llamado por el Sr. Pollastre derrapar:XX:), por lo tanto una apertura floja en el viejo continente para luego subir guiados por los USA en su apertura, se presenta como un escenario factible.

Y les pido que sean benévolos con criaturitas como robotnic, mv y yo mismo, que no somos "pofesionales" pero le ponemos mucha garra y tesón.))

Sr. Claca, algunos de los antiguos será difícil verlos por aquí, me han dejado a mi, que ya se que no es lo mismo, pero al menos ocupo sitio. Luis está en otras esferas y el Jeday está en "Stand By" viajando, del segundo se que de vez en cuando nos lee y se pega unas risas, pero esta "totalmente" desconectado, al parecer ha sido una temporada dura (ya lo hemos notado en nuestras carnes)


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX: *8.470* esta es *kit *de la cuestión para mañana


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2011)

Los futuros 1% en rojo. Vaya negocio mas ruinoso que llevo en tan solo 3 días. Nose si vender todo y reirme de mi mismo al estilo zorba el griego o aguantar el temporal y acordarme de la cigarra de los lunes al sol. Perdónenme que hable mas de otros lares mas que de bolsa pero los ánimos están decaidos. Ahora me ánimo con algún que otro vídeo mientras me meten bocados los leoncios de turno. 

Los lunes al sol:

La cigarra y la hormiga - Los lunes al sol - YouTube

Zorba el griego

Zorba el griego de Michel Cacoyannis con Anthony Quinn en español - YouTube


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Nov 2011)

Joder, menudo dia nos espera, puto oso de los cojones. Como se nota que ayer volvi a entrar en el IBEX, y es que yo solo creo mas tendencia que todos los leones, panteras y leopardos del mundo mundial.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, 

hoy se puede acentuar la descorrelacion entre el ibex y el dax, ojito.

Las cosas mal, razon Sarkozy. Llueve, asi que hoy no solo caera la bolsa.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

sera una mañana entretenida.......... parece q con sesgo guanista pero mucha volatilidad

por como vamos a abrir, parece q el 420 sera resistencia 

a q hora se vota la mocion de confianza en grecia?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, menudo dia nos espera, puto oso de los cojones. Como se nota que ayer volvi a entrar en el IBEX, y es que yo solo creo mas tendencia que todos los leones, panteras y leopardos del mundo mundial.










Desde ayer he averiguado que de los dos animales de la foto, el que blande el palo es ruso. Tal vez los que estén largos deberían hablar con él para contratarle como cuidador. 

Otra opción que se me ocurre es llamar al campechano y decirle que mitrofán ha vuelto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2011)

Good morning and welcome to 10.700.








:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.....y ostia monumental de apertura.

Se presenta simpático el día.


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Nov 2011)

-1'75%

BBVA en 6


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Una buena opción para hoy, con un r/R muy bueno:

Compra de Gamesa 3.3x con la x lo menor posible... 
SL: 3.27€
SP1: 3.51€
SP2: 3.88€

Saludos...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Que Diox nos pille confesaos.

Atque in perpetuum, frater, ave atque vale.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

Que día más místico


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

Nos dirigimos al segundo soporte dax e ibex...


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

hoy caen mis IBE, vaya que si caen¡¡


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Buenas oportunidades de compras en un montón de valores.


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

Dax aguanta, el Ibex tiene mala pinta...metido en canal inferior y buscando su suelo.
Dax aunque lo ha roto enseguida ha recuperado canal principal...(parezco al Jeday hablando jejjeje)


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Tus queridas IBE caen conmigo. Compradas en 4,97.
Ya han perdido un 2%... XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Si, hoy los bancos estan un 3% mas baratos que ayer.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Aunque claro, Silenciosa, la opción era quedarme en Arcelor, y estas ya caen un 4%... XD


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, hoy los bancos estan un 3% mas baratos que ayer.




No hablo de bancos. Y aún está por ver que toque el 4.9 antes que el 6.5... Coger el mínimo exacto es imposible.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Tus queridas IBE caen conmigo. Compradas en 4,97.
> Ya han perdido un 2%... XD



Igual entro con poca cosa en Telefonica.

Ayy mis queridas Telefonicas, las alegrías que me han dado siempre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Largo, alguien va largo? Posible suelo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Pues digalos señor ghkghk, que tenemos que sacarle la informacion de a poquitos, cuente cuente que calopez gay no cobra.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues digalos señor ghkghk, que tenemos que sacarle la informacion de a poquitos, cuente cuente que calopez gay no cobra.



E.on, Bayer, GAS y TEF, por ejemplo. 

Y antes de que Papandreu someta a consulta, ponerse largo en bancos. Me da que la pierde. Aunque los bancos europeos tengan que sobornar a cada diputado griego con el sueldo vitalicio de consejero de la CAM.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que día más místico



Se siente en el aire...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Cuente cuente sr.Pollastre, donde ve el cielo?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Largo, alguien va largo? Posible suelo?



quizas ya hemos tocado suelo, pero esta la cosa como para saltar al ruedo :cook:

pollastre iluminenos!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2011)

> Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Otro parlamentario del partido en el poder acaba de decir que no le da el voto a G-Papas. Yo creo que ya no le salen las cuentas a Papandreu para la votación de mañana



Ya empiezan a salir noticias para tener excusas a una vuelta alcista..


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me incorporo a este fantástico hilo después de seguirlo durante bastante tiempo.
> 
> ...



Está a punto de saltarte el SL de TEF.

¿Qué ha pasado hoy?


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuente cuente sr.Pollastre, donde ve el cielo?



Para Ud., por ser Ud. quien es y en reconocimiento a nuestro cariño por la comunidad asiática, lo tiene en 5934... y felicidades por ese Serie 7.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Está a punto de saltarte el SL de TEF.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy?



A mí, este _noveau forero _ (gaceleon) me suena a animal mítico estilo Grifo (cabeza de gacela y cola de león, o similar)


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> E.on, Bayer, GAS y TEF, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y antes de que Papandreu someta a consulta, ponerse largo en bancos. Me da que la pierde. Aunque los bancos europeos tengan que sobornar a cada diputado griego con el sueldo vitalicio de consejero de la CAM.





Misterio dijo:


> Ya empiezan a salir noticias para tener excusas a una vuelta alcista..



Es que no la va a ganar.


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenas oportunidades de compras en un montón de valores.



¿Alguno en concreto?


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí, este _noveau forero _ (gaceleon) me suena a animal mítico estilo Grifo (cabeza de gacela y cola de león, o similar)



:XX::XX:

Piense más bien en una gacela que está siendo devorada por un león :XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Empezamos bien el día haciendo el capullo.

Marca relevante en el 5894 desde las 8 de la mañana. Toca 5985 y reversal, deriva +1 pip. Salta la entrada automáticamente por parte de la AI. Hasta ahí, cojonudo.

Me olvido de desactivar el protegeslip-protegecomisiones en la AI porque me levanto a por un cafelito. Por lo tanto, obedientemente se activa el trailing poco después de entrar en positivo. 

Swing para arriba y me sacan de la operación con +2 pips. Instantes después se desploma tal y como estaba proyectado, y me quedo sin operación de +25 pips, con un beneficio de 2 pips gusanos marranos, con un cafelito en la mano, y con cara de tonto.

Vamos bien.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> E.on, Bayer, GAS y TEF, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y antes de que Papandreu someta a consulta, ponerse largo en bancos. Me da que la pierde. Aunque los bancos europeos tengan que sobornar a cada diputado griego con el sueldo vitalicio de consejero de la CAM.





gaceleon dijo:


> ¿Alguno en concreto?





Utilizar con moderación, que aquí no hay mayor gacela que yo. Aunque ya están un poco mejor que cuando lo dije.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Esto lo están dejando caer a posta verdad?


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se siente en el aire...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Arcelor cae 4,5. De lo malo, malo, prefiero IBE... XD


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2011)

Madre mia. Alguien puede decirme un SL para ibe y san? Voy perdiendo mas del 10%

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

Dentro de TEF, largo a 14,67


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

No me jodas... acabo de darme cuenta de que ahora a los _noveau foreros _les sale una [L] en el nick, imagino que dando a entender que están "en prácticas"... 

Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ! ::


edit: o si no es eso, ¿ qué coño es ?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia. Alguien puede decirme un SL para ibe y san? Voy perdiendo mas del 10%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



calma, no te pongas atacado, parece q por un ratin hemos visto los minimos :: deja correr las ganancias :ouch: digo....... deja correr la recuperacion momentanea


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Está a punto de saltarte el SL de TEF.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy?



Por ahora aguantan los 14,65 aunque parece que se lo van a saltar en cualquier momento


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No me jodas... acabo de darme cuenta de que ahora a los _noveau foreros _les sale una [L] en el nick, imagino que dando a entender que están "en prácticas"...
> 
> Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ! ::
> 
> ...



lo mismo q usted es burbujista abducido ellos son L, solo la mente diabolica de calopez sabe la realidad de estas denominaciones

se esta ud. volviendo conspiranoico? ::


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Debió salirse el viernes, Mr Ponzi.

A medio plazo, de todas formas, yo creo que recupera ese 5,35 al que entró.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se esta ud. volviendo conspiranoico? ::



En ocasiones veo _reversals _:cook::cook:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Estas cosas ya casi nos pasan inadvertidas entre tanta mierda (por desgracia), pero que en un sólo mes hayamos vuelto a tener +134K parados, me parece una cifra escalofriante.

Es que no paramos. No se ve el fondo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2011)

Los 8350 han aguantado bien, no los dejaremos bajar de ahí ::


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estas cosas ya casi nos pasan inadvertidas entre tanta mierda (por desgracia), pero que en un sólo mes hayamos vuelto a tener +134K parados, me parece una cifra escalofriante.
> 
> Es que no paramos. *No se ve el fondo*...



Esto es lo malo, que no ves que pare.

Cada mes más y más gente a la calle y no hay un momento en el que pienses, "bueno al menos ya hemos tocado fondo"...sigue y sigue.

Yo creo que toda la sociedad estamos sicológicamente agotados.


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2011)

Un poco de fundamental para desintoxicarnos de los tecnicos...

Iberdrola. Presiones de Statoil en Reino Unido contra las renovables 

02.11.2011 08:51 (A. C) 
Ayer Rune Bjornson, el Director del área de Gas Natural de Statoil, introdujo más presión dentro del período de consulta sobre los subsidios a las renovables, amenazando con redirigir el gas que Statoil vende en Reino Unido a otros destinos debido a la política expansiva en renovables que quiere llevar adelante el Ministro de Energía, Chris Huhne.
Valoración ACF

Iberdrola tiene en Reino Unido uno de sus bastiones principales de crecimiento, sobre todo en redes, pero también en generación renovable y nuclear.

En renovables, en concreto a parte del proyecto de West of Duddon junto a Dong Energy, de 398MW que ya está en marcha. Su principal proyecto es el de Eagle East Array, anunciado en enero de 2010 en el que, junto a Vattenfall al 50% tienen adjudicado un parque eólico marino de 7.200MW y cuya inversión ascenderá, según nuestras estimaciones a 22.000Mn€. Dicho proyecto podría obtener los primeros permisos en 2012 y empezar a construirse en el año 2015, aportando a la valoración de Iberdrola unos 5.000Mn€ según nuestras estimaciones (3.400Mn€ descontándolo a 2011 o 0,57€/acción), por lo que Iberdrola se está jugando mucho.

En estos momentos, habría una lucha dentro del Gobierno inglés por las renovables, ya que mientras Huhne estaría a favor, Osborne, Ministro de Finanzas estaría en contra. El período de consulta finaliza el 23 de diciembre. 

En cuanto a las presiones de Statoil, nos parecen importantes, ya que recordamos que Reino Unido importa el 60% del gas que consume y que la mitad de ese gas viene de Noruega, con Statoil como principal suministrador. 

-----------

Bueno despues de esto.. sigamos viendo la bolsa bajar.. Silenciosa aun sigues con la orden en 4,81? de IBE ? ya le queda poquito.. yo mira ria no baje un poco mas jeje, lo de Papandreu va a durar mas de mes y medio.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estas cosas ya casi nos pasan inadvertidas entre tanta mierda (por desgracia), pero que en un sólo mes hayamos vuelto a tener +134K parados, me parece una cifra escalofriante.
> 
> Es que no paramos. No se ve el fondo...



y como se confirme q volvemos a entrar en recesion.......... el fondo estara aun mucho mas abajo.............

lo malo es q un numero es frio, pero cada numero tiene detras una historia y algunos de esos en el paro no estaran "tan mal" pero para otros supondra perder sus casas, las custodias de sus hijos, la mendicidad.........

y no se olvide de la gran cantidad de gente q ya ha fundido todas las prestaciones y ayudas q tenia.......... gente q lleva mas de dos años en el paro y cuya situacion no ira a mejor.......

esta la cosa muy jodida (y lo digo yo q vivo en el norte, no me quiero ni imaginar el sur-levante :cook


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Para Ud., por ser Ud. quien es y en reconocimiento a nuestro cariño por la comunidad asiática, lo tiene en 5934... y felicidades por ese Serie 7.




Me autocito para sugerir un poco de ojete-calor con este techo: el precio viene con mucho momentum desde abajo, puede ser arriesgado jugársela a countertrend aquí.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estas cosas ya casi nos pasan inadvertidas entre tanta mierda (por desgracia), pero que en un sólo mes hayamos vuelto a tener +134K parados, me parece una cifra escalofriante.
> 
> Es que no paramos. No se ve el fondo...




Lo sé. Sinceramente, el problema es ese. No se ve el fondo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos días señores:

Lo del paro es un drama. Esperemos que estemos tocando fondo...

Menudo país de chiste en el que nos ha tocado vivir. Y el inepto de ZP prometiendo el pleno empleo, menudo chiste de mal gusto.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

Arcelor parece que está haciendo de las suyas, tirando para arriba...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

EL Ibex se queda. Ayer suben todo un 2% y él cierra con ligeras pérdidas. Y hoy está otro 1% por debajo... Los PIGGS cada vez más estigmatizados.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, Ghkghk se le echaba de menos estos días.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Yo a un puente lo llamo _"días"_, cursiva y comillas mediante. 

Mandé una foto de Botín en una tarta junto a un amigo y el logo del SAN, pero no tuvo mucho éxito :


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Reunión de urgencia de Papandreu a las 12. Suena a retirada del referendum. Pepinazo bursátil.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2011)

Hoy podríamos haber hecho el final de la onda4 que comenté http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5205040-post890.html, a partir de ahí si no hay fallo de quinta, superaríamos los máximos anteriores (9350).

La línea a vigilar en ese momento, será la que una el final de las ondas2 y 4.

Saludos...


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

11 de España lo de Papandreu.

Yo he entrado en TEF con poca cosa.

Si retiran el referendum pasta pa la buchaca, si salen del euro me voy a comer los mocos.

¡Que retiren el referendum ya que mi madre se merece un buen regalo de navidad!


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

sR Pollastre recuerde 970 el dax...daba entrada superados los 832


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

A ver a ver esa reunión...
Todavía terminamos en verdes hoy.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

¿Nadie me piensa reconocer que he clavado al minuto el suelo diciendo valores buenos y todo? 

Y ahora camino a los 10.699 del Ibex.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> sR Pollastre recuerde 970 el dax...daba entrada superados los 832




Hum... ese misticismo suyo me lo he perdido, no lo recuerdo... era de ayer ese nivel? Recuerde que, por diseño, yo no tengo visibilidad en mi sistema más allá de 24 horas...


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Nadie me piensa reconocer que he clavado al minuto el suelo diciendo valores buenos y todo?
> 
> Y ahora camino a los 10.699 del Ibex.



Usted no será multinick de un iluminado que aparece por aquí no?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Nadie me piensa reconocer que he clavado al minuto el suelo diciendo valores buenos y todo?
> 
> Y ahora camino a los 10.699 del Ibex.



La verdad que tienes bastante buen ojo.


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



De esta misma mañana caballero..de esta misma mañana


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Nadie me piensa reconocer que he clavado al minuto el suelo diciendo valores buenos y todo?
> 
> Y ahora camino a los 10.699 del Ibex.



No me has visto que he entrado en TEF? 

Por cierto, soy el único que ve un triple suelo por los 14,65? Corregidme si me equivoco


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted no será multinick de un iluminado que aparece por aquí no?




Yo creo que en todo el hilo somos 4 con 9 multinicks por cabeza. Yo creo que es obvio que Hellion, Robochocapic y yo somos el mismo. El resto ya lo dejo a tus dotes deductivas.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted no será multinick de un iluminado que aparece por aquí no?



[mode reasoning on]

Veamos, si la Iglesia Claquista tiene en Nico a su Gran Monaguillo Togado de Marrón-Glacé, entonces, la mística Iglesia del Advenimiento del Malvado Robotnik, podría tener como monaguillo principal a....

[mode unwilling-to-admit on]
no... dime que no puede ser....

nah, ghkghk nunca haría eso.
Seguro que no.

Eventualmente...
[/mode unwilling-to-admit off]

¿ Y si nos ha vendido ? :8:

[/mode reasoning off]


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Reunión de urgencia de Papandreu a las 12. Suena a retirada del referendum. Pepinazo bursátil.



Lo quita? Suben. Lo confirma bajan? Que pasara?


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Pero como va a retirarlo despues de haberlo convocado? Mas le vale tener plan de fuga


----------



## ex-perto (3 Nov 2011)

El Gobierno del primer ministro griego, Yorgos Papandreu, ha perdido hoy la mayoría absoluta en el Parlamento para afrontar una moción de confianza que se votará mañana, después de que dos diputadas socialistas anunciaran que no apoyarán al Ejecutivo.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> De esta misma mañana caballero..de esta misma mañana



Medisculpeustec, ya se me había olvidado el Sr. Knight...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> No me has visto que he entrado en TEF?
> 
> Por cierto, soy el único que ve un triple suelo por los 14,65? Corregidme si me equivoco




Yo tengo como mínimo del día 14,660 pero sí es cierto que en esa zona ha encontrato un buen soporte.


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Medisculpeustec, ya se me había olvidado el Sr. Knight...



¿Le ha gustado?....Ha topado y reculado en ese nivel..como si fuera bueno y todo ::


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> No me has visto que he entrado en TEF?
> 
> Por cierto, soy el único que ve un triple suelo por los 14,65? Corregidme si me equivoco



Lo veo como tu, entré ayer con SL 14,64


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Le ha gustado?....Ha topado y reculado en ese nivel..como si fuera bueno y todo ::



bueeeeno bueno, menos _wolves_ hoyga, que incluso el Malvado Robotnik sería capaz de intuir un retrace técnico para cubrir un gap de apertura justo en el cierre del día anterior :::: :


----------



## locoAC (3 Nov 2011)

¿Entramos ya con tó lo gordo o qué? En el IBEX seguimos en soporte de la DTA de medio plazo claquística, si no me equivoco (ustedes perdonen, pero a mí la chola no me da para más).


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos días


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [mode reasoning on]
> 
> Veamos, si la Iglesia Claquista tiene en Nico a su Gran Monaguillo Togado de Marrón-Glacé, entonces, la mística Iglesia del Advenimiento del Malvado Robotnik, podría tener como monaguillo principal a....
> 
> ...




Recuerde mis 13.000 mensajes en FC ::

Voy un segundo a RRHH a decir que la nómina de hoy ni me la paguen, y vuelvo en un momento.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recuerde mis 13.000 mensajes en FC ::
> 
> *Voy un segundo a RRHH a decir que la nómina de hoy ni me la paguen, y vuelvo en un momento*.



Vas a hundir mi carrera.

Acabo de soltar una risotada que se ha oido en toda la empresa.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> calma, no te pongas atacado, parece q por un ratin hemos visto los minimos :: deja correr las ganancias :ouch: digo....... deja correr la recuperacion momentanea



Gracias por los ánimos. Si alguien sabe precios objetivos así como SL para SAN e IBE


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

La diputada que le ha dado la espalda a Papadreu:













En breve asesora d euna gran empresa (¿banco?) europeo.


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Hoy me parecía día de guano. Tenía pinta de caída de 1 y pico de inicio y remate final en la apertura yanki. 

Pero lo de la reunión del hermano gemelo de Sean Connery lo ha trastocado todo. Largo en telefónica a ver que pasa. Stop ajustado por si la noticia se convierte en un full.


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La diputada que le ha dado la espalda a Papadreu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



largos apalancados con "tó lo Gordo" !?? :baba:


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Así me gusta ghkghk, recuperando la esencia del hilo.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

El soporte ha aguantado, pero hoy es el típico día busca-largos, por lo que veo. Mierda.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

¿Lo dices por no trabajar, por las fotos de chicas o por las entradas gaceleras siguiendo la corriente que me acabarán haciendo de oro?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vas a hundir mi carrera.
> 
> Acabo de soltar una risotada que se ha oido en toda la empresa.



se pensaba q iba a aparecer ghkghk en la puerta de su despacho? :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El soporte ha aguantado, pero *hoy es el típico día busca-largos, por lo que veo. Mierda*.




¿Por? ¿Vas corto o simplemente porque por AT es más difícil encontrar entradas buenas?


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

Por dios Pollastre, ponga usted el control de tracción que nos guíe en este camino, o en otras palabras, trate de arrancarlo!!!


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estas cosas ya casi nos pasan inadvertidas entre tanta mierda (por desgracia), pero que en un sólo mes hayamos vuelto a tener +134K parados, me parece una cifra escalofriante.
> 
> Es que no paramos. No se ve el fondo...



Acabo de estar con un viejo amigo de mi padre que trabaja en el INEM, ahora Lanbide. Palabras textuales: "Atman, esas cifras de paro son mentira. Si muestreo las oficinas que yo puedo conocer por colegas y amigos, hay otro medio millón debajo de la alfombra." "Ya, los de formación, los subempleados y aquello de..." (me corta) "NO! Esos aparte."



Cambiando de tercio. Hoy he tenido por primera vez la mística experiencia de recibir un margin call...


¿Les pacere poco? Un buen cliente, desde hace 14 años. Echa el cierre.




Que día, amigos, que día...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

El subidón que acaba de pegar, señores. Impresionante.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Estoy flipando con el ritmo de mis TEF y GAS...


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2011)

jojojo estaba cantado vaya salto que acaba de pegar el ibex


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Por dios Pollastre, ponga usted el control de tracción que nos guíe en este camino, o en otras palabras, trate de arrancarlo!!!




Las TEF de miedo...


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Fuera largos y a esperar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Nov 2011)

¿Qué ha sido eso? ¿O mi broker está loco?

Por cierto, Ghkghk, eres un crack.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por? ¿Vas corto o simplemente porque por AT es más difícil encontrar entradas buenas?



Iba largo desde ayer, pero ahora voy a esperar a que se rompa la resistencia, porque este tipo de días en que la gacelada busca el suelo :no:


----------



## Seren (3 Nov 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso, la que esta liando el papandreus éste, a más de uno se le va atragantar el almuerzo.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Walaaaaa!!!

Hasta el infinito... Y más alla!!

A ver que sale del griego, y todos contentos hoy. XD


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

Soltadas las TEF en 15,08. Negocio redondo y ahora a esperar


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido eso? ¿O mi broker está loco?
> 
> Por cierto, Ghkghk, eres un crack.




Realmente crack no soy y creo que lo sabes. No tengo ningún tipo de talento ni conocimientos para esto, y dado que ya tengo un buen trabajo y hobbies, la verdad es que no voy a dedicar demasiado tiempo a mejorar. Pero realmente, con dificultades, he aprendido algo muy simple: "sigue la tendencia, ciñe el stop, no te preguntes por qué pasan las cosas, sólo ve detrás, y eso esó sí... lee el principal y cuando veas "urgente, Papandreu reúne..." ponte largo a toda hostia."


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Iba largo desde ayer, pero ahora voy a esperar a que se rompa la resistencia, porque este tipo de días en que la gacelada busca el suelo :no:



Donde crees que podrian girarlo?


ps= os acompaño con TEF, SAN y un poquito de Carrefour por los viejos tiempos


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Por dios Pollastre, ponga usted el control de tracción que nos guíe en este camino, o en otras palabras, trate de arrancarlo!!!



El sistema ha reaccionado de forma brutal.... esta ronda se la he ganado a los leoncios xDD

El módulo de alerta temprana venía avisando, ya desde las 10:48, de las dificultades del precio para bajar (círculo rodeado de amarillo en la imagen => barras rojas + grandes + negativas), y encima la serie de barras crecía en tamaño.

Recuerden, los índices son animales muy vengativos.... si quieren ir en una dirección y no les dejan.... ya saben lo que ocurre después.

A las 10:52, petardazo de 60 puntos. Detectado con 4 minutos de antelación... todo un triunfo de la tecnología de David frente a la de Goliat :


Vamos, leoncios, venid a por más, papá os está esperando ::::


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Donde crees que podrian girarlo?
> 
> 
> ps= os acompaño con TEF, SAN y un poquito de Carrefour por los viejos tiempos



Ayer ya dejé claros los niveles en un gráfico, más no me puedo mojar: 420 por abajo (suelo de hoy) y 730 por arriba.


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El sistema ha reaccionado de forma brutal.... esta ronda se la he ganado a los leoncios xDD
> 
> El módulo de alerta temprana venía avisando, ya desde las 10:48, de las dificultades del precio para bajar (círculo rodeado de amarillo en la imagen => barras rojas + grandes + negativas), y encima la serie de barras crecía en tamaño.
> 
> ...




Que grande eres jodio jaja, ya empiezo a entender tus graficas y todo... lineas rojas grandes para abajo = niño intentando subir el tobogan...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Nov 2011)

.
EL swing que he pillado yo hoy no me lo creo: 

Un largo de EuroStoxx de 2.225 hasta 2.290 que lo he cerrado (iba pegando el SP)

Esto si que es suerte.

Ahora que hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Nov 2011)

.
LO que quieran puede ser llevarlo del tirón a los 2.500, claro.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Ole, ole, un cirio en IBE.

La rubia griega ha terminado de poner "palote" el IBEX35, que estaba de un tontorrón... XD


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Que grande eres jodio jaja, ya empiezo a entender tus graficas y todo... lineas rojas grandes para abajo = niño intentando subir el tobogan...



No no, al revés: grandes, rojas y para abajo => niño intentando bajar del tobogán, pero no puede. Así que se enfada y sale cagando leches a escalarlo hacia arriba ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Una buena opción para hoy, con un r/R muy bueno:
> 
> ...



SP1 tocado para el que se quiera apear ahí, 2 horas de trabajo entrando en 3.35€ serían 0,16€/acción. Apalancado con 6200€ serían unas 8000 acciones:
8000*0,16=1280€

1280/6200=20,6% de beneficio.

Saludos...

PD: No sé si los pros utilizan el AT, pero dinero sí que da dinero... o


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

han debido matar al papanatandreu ese pq con la alegria q sube todo......


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

A la pobre gente que le hayan saltado los stops justo antes de tocar soporte y la griega desplantara a Papandreu...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (3 Nov 2011)

Que hermosa es la musica cuando empieza a sonar... 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jeNsr_nQEfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Bueno como vengo, tengo la espalda llena de arena, menudo viaje me ha metido el señor ghkghk, me ha tirado al suelo, se ha puesto a restregarme bien, ma manchao la carita vaya. Que golpe, ahora tendre que ir a su empresa a por medicamentos.

Sera una gacela, pero con mu mala uva, manganchao riendome yo de los dos banquitos. Mi mas sinceras enhorabuenas, señor ghkghk, ademas su valencia ultimamente gana, no tanto como el bilbao, pero es que ese es un equipo lleno de leones.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

Yo, siguiendo la estela de los ardides gaceleros de mi alter ego forocochil, he detectado que es el segundo día que se conseguirían, intradiando, manzana-melones del 4% sin grandes sobresaltos en intesa sanpaolo.


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2011)

Subo el stop para asegurarme un 1.5%, y dejo que corran ganancias a ver a donde nos lleva y si además no me salta el stop, esperar a cobrar dividendo .


----------



## locojaen (3 Nov 2011)

se oyen...
[YOUTUBE]7cy3el6hkNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno como vengo, tengo la espalda llena de arena, menudo viaje me ha metido el señor ghkghk, me ha tirado al suelo, se ha puesto a restregarme bien, ma manchao la carita vaya. Que golpe, ahora tendre que ir a su empresa a por medicamentos.
> 
> Sera una gacela, pero con mu mala uva, manganchao riendome yo de los dos banquitos. Mi mas sinceras enhorabuenas, señor ghkghk, ademas su valencia ultimamente gana, no tanto como *el bilbao*, pero es que ese es un equipo lleno de leones.



El Athletic querrá decir...


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le veo muy seguro. Permítame sugerirle, si tan claro lo ve, que opere por su cuenta en vez de hacerlo al amparo de institucionales.
> 
> No se ofenda, valoro lo que dice; pero siempre encuentro cierta resistencia a aceptar consejos de personas que tienen su sueldo calentito todos los finales de mes, trabajando para terceros, mientras que yo mismo arriesgo mi patrimonio presente y futuro, sin red de seguridad que me cubra si me caigo, operando por mi cuenta y con mis propios fondos.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias 


El consejo es para la gente que quiera aprender. Espero que tu algo trabaje mejor que tu sentido de la deducción :XX:



Resistencia en el E-Mini 1250 soporte 1237


Salu2


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le veo muy seguro. Permítame sugerirle, si tan claro lo ve, que opere por su cuenta en vez de hacerlo al amparo de institucionales.
> 
> No se ofenda, valoro lo que dice; pero siempre encuentro cierta resistencia a aceptar consejos de personas que tienen su sueldo calentito todos los finales de mes, trabajando para terceros, mientras que yo mismo arriesgo mi patrimonio presente y futuro, sin red de seguridad que me cubra si me caigo, operando por mi cuenta y con mis propios fondos.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias 


El consejo es para la gente que quiera aprender. Espero que tu algo trabaje mejor que tu sentido de la deducción :XX:



Resistencia en el E-Mini 1250 soporte 1237


Salu2


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Otro post perdido por culpa del puto server:







No se aprecia muy bien en el gráfico, pero el DOW no perdió el momentum alcista tal y como reflejan los indicadores, y de hecho el apoyo durante la corrección se efectuó en el canal de corto plazo sin mayores problemas. Por arriba no lo tiene fácil y en cuanto pierda esta estructura alcista que comentaba lo más probable es un recorte llamativo.


----------



## aksarben (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, leoncios, venid a por más, papá os está esperando ::::



¡Zuloeuforia! xD


----------



## tatur (3 Nov 2011)

Mi primer pelotazo gacelil, ha sido factor suerte, pero bueno ayer palme 150 € y hoy he sacado 420 gracias a BNP.

Como buena gacela me he desecho de ellas, me encontraba feliz chapoteando en el estanque y me ha dado miedo.

Ahora ya puede hacer lo que quiera el griego


----------



## locojaen (3 Nov 2011)

¿Posible HCH en EBRO?


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> El consejo es para la gente que quiera aprender. Espero que tu algo trabaje mejor que tu sentido de la deducción :XX:
> ...



Pollastre es un fan de la estética cyberpunk y el fundamentalismo algoritmático, no abraza la Fe :-( 

...pero no pasa nada, nosotros rezamos por la tendencia alcista de su alma. La Iglesia del AT-HVEI35xiana es así de grande y espléndida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Esta corto, claca?

Esto ya si que no me lo esperaba, claca guanista, ahora solo falta el capitan zuloman largo en pisos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pollastre es un fan de la estética cyberpunk y el fundamentalismo algoritmático, no abraza la Fe :-(
> 
> ...pero no pasa nada, nosotros rezamos por la tendencia alcista de su alma. La Iglesia del AT-HVEI35xiana es así de grande y espléndida.



Arderás en el infierno de los aproximadores neurales, Claca... los números son vengativos y no olvidan ni perdonan a los chamanes del AT ... te "estaremos" esperando :XX::XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pollastre es un fan de la estética cyberpunk y el fundamentalismo algoritmático, no abraza la Fe :-(
> 
> ...pero no pasa nada, nosotros rezamos por la tendencia alcista de su alma. La Iglesia del AT-HVEI35xiana es así de grande y espléndida.



.
YA, pero la cuestión es si Claca cree en el AT o no.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA, pero la cuestión es si Claca cree en el AT o no.



A lo mejor el tío tiene un quad xeon a todo trapo en su cuarto tirando cálculos, y para despitar nos viene con el cuento del AT... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta corto, claca?
> 
> Esto ya si que no me lo esperaba, claca guanista, ahora solo falta el capitan zuloman largo en pisos.



¿Eing? ¿Corto de qué? No, simplemente he soltado largos y estoy a la espera. De momento los 730 han dado un recorte bonito, pero no lo he aprovechado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

No como ahora pones titulos a las imagenes, pues eso, me ha extrañado.

Claca puede ser como uno de los comerciales que hay aqui, el tio pasa de los coches, es mas solo tiene el que le pone la empresa, pero te vende la moto que parezco yo. Un fiera.

Igual es un chaman de la at para su propio provecho. Comienzo a mirar a Claca con otros ojos. Quien eres claca? Eres un leoncio que lleva a las gacelas pastoreando hasta el matadero? te vigilaremos, sabemos donde entrenas :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Ojete.... ojete calor....


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Entrada en e.on en 16.34 salida en 17.11.

Esta empresa ya me gusta hasta para nombre de mi primogénito: Éon. Tiene fuerza.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Soy tan pobre que debo operar desde un ordenador público de la facultad de económicas de mi ciudad -así evito perroflautas-. Lo malo es que el wifi es muy malo y el teclado está lleno de migas y restos de chocolate de bollycao, lo bueno, y es ciertamente un plus, el culazo de muchas churris, que estudiar no sé si estudiarán, pero al menos reconozco que tienen buen gusto vistiendo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entrada en e.on en 16.34 salida en 17.11.
> 
> Esta empresa ya me gusta hasta para nombre de mi primogénito: Éon. Tiene fuerza.



.
MUCHO mejor que Matilde, dónde va a parar ...


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Soy tan pobre que debo operar desde un ordenador público de la facultad de económicas de mi ciudad -así evito perroflautas-. Lo malo es que el wifi es muy malo y el teclado está lleno de migas y restos de chocolate de bollycao, lo bueno, y es ciertamente un plus, el culazo de muchas churris, que estudiar no sé si estudiarán, pero al menos reconozco que tienen buen gusto vistiendo.




Joder, no doy crédito a lo que leo. Espero que te estés quedando con nosotros (si es así, has conseguido que me lo crea, desde luego).

Y si no es un quede y va en serio, entonces voy a empezar a mirarte más o menos como al Cid: "_Qué gran vasallo, si tuviera buen señor_" :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entrada en e.on en 16.34 salida en 17.11.
> 
> Esta empresa ya me gusta hasta para nombre de mi primogénito: Éon. Tiene fuerza.



Y si es niña.... ¿ Indra ?


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Siguiendo con el debate
Lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de desprestigiar o denostar una metodologia que no hemos elegido para nuestra operativa. Desde mis ignorantes ojos, veo que el algotrading es casi imprescindible para operar intradia con indices, mientras el AT es muy util para las acciones en plazos un poco mas laxos (dias, semanas,..). Quiza los fundamentales estan mas orientados al largo.
El señor Pollastre comentaba que el AT es un matrix para que creamos que entendemos algo, pero realmente estan ahi detras los agentes controlando lo que sucede con sus _evil machines_. Cabe decir, que como todo, el comportamiento de sus _evil machines_ tambien se puede modelar con otra _evil machine_, que sea mas evil aun (jaja)...asi que nada esta exento de contramedidas. 

Toda herramienta bien utilizada que nos permita sacar un beneficio es buena, quiza no todas valen para ganarse el pan CADA DIA de forma fiable, pero la mayoria de los aqui presentes, no estamos en ese perfil. 

Esto me recuerda un poco a las religiones. El dios es el dinero, y cada iglesia cree ser la verdadera para acercarse a él sin aceptar a las demas.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No como ahora pones titulos a las imagenes, pues eso, me ha extrañado.
> 
> Claca puede ser como uno de los comerciales que hay aqui, el tio pasa de los coches, es mas solo tiene el que le pone la empresa, pero te vende la moto que parezco yo. Un fiera.
> 
> Igual es un chaman de la at para su propio provecho. Comienzo a mirar a Claca con otros ojos. Quien eres claca/aemce? Eres un leoncio que lleva a las gacelas pastoreando hasta el matadero? te vigilaremos, sabemos donde entrenas :XX: :XX:



Para hacer la coña, porque me es más rápido hacer un pantallazo que mandarme los gráficos al correo y colgarlos luego, y en el proceso aprovecho para añadir alguna tontería. Esa frase en concreto se la dediqué hace tiempo a Kujire, que imaginé un día explotando en la oficina y masacrando a sus compañeros de trading.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Soy tan pobre que debo operar desde un ordenador público de la facultad de económicas de mi ciudad -así evito perroflautas-. Lo malo es que el wifi es muy malo y el teclado está lleno de migas y restos de chocolate de bollycao, lo bueno, y es ciertamente un plus, el culazo de muchas churris, que estudiar no sé si estudiarán, pero al menos reconozco que tienen buen gusto vistiendo.




Si es que estamos ante un niño maravilla, ya decia yo porque lo de joven claca.
Desde un ordenador de la facultad, colgando graficos para que un directivvo de una farmaceutica meta ordenes de a 60.000€. Este hilo es mitico


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, no doy crédito a lo que leo. Espero que te estés quedando con nosotros (si es así, has conseguido que me lo crea, desde luego).
> 
> Y si no es un quede y va en serio, entonces voy a empezar a mirarte más o menos como al Cid: "_Qué gran vasallo, si tuviera buen señor_" :XX::XX:



Es que me parto con este foro :XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Y Cárpatos que ha bautizado a Papandreu como "el G-papas" :XX: . Esto es ya el despiporre total, todos locos ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y si es niña.... ¿ Indra ?



En Indra no he invertido nunca, pero la que sí que ha dado algo de dinero es Totalfina. Aunque suena un poco cursi, y basta con ponerle ese nombre para que te salga ligera de cascos.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2011)

Si es niña puedes ponerle Gamesa. Lo malo es que le preguntarían "¿cómo has dicho? ¿Vanesa?"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

O Endesa, imaginate una parejita de niños, Eon y Endesa.

:XX: :XX:

eon no queda mal, aqui en PV, pasario como otro nombre mas.


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

POr lo menos Claca podrá reirse a gusto sin que media empresa se le quede mirando, el jefe le llame al despacho o la secre se vaya con el cuento de que le patinan las neuronas, que se ríe solo en el despacho...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

A mi me ha pasado que me rio, y alguien ha venido a ver que era, y veian un foro de bolsa, luego me miraban raro, alla ellos.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es niña puedes ponerle Gamesa. Lo malo es que le preguntarían "¿cómo has dicho? ¿Vanesa?"



De aquí a que tenga hijos creo que los de los molinillos ni existen... Aunque si sale niño, para el segundo se me ocurre uno con más fuerza todavía: Chevrontexaco. Ese nace con la estrella de sheriff bajo el brazo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado que me rio, y alguien ha venido a ver que era, y veian un foro de bolsa, luego me miraban raro, alla ellos.



.
PERO es que no es "un foro de bolsa". Es el foro de bolsa de burbuja.info. Aquí todo tiene un "plus".


Por cierto, maese Pollastre, le van a poner difícil resistirse al caramelito del John Cooper Works, acaban de sacar una versión roadster, más bonita si cabe:



Spoiler


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Buffff donde está parando el muy hijo de puta.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Fuera de TEF en 15,16.

150 euritos limpitos.

Estoy hecha polvo hoy, no estoy para mucho más. 

Las IBE no entrarán ni para atrás.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buffff donde está parando el muy hijo de puta.



recuerde los valores q daba janus para el S&P, los futuros ya estan alli


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buffff donde está parando el muy hijo de puta.



a qué se va otra vez a 720


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fuera de TEF en 15,16.
> 
> 150 euritos limpitos.
> 
> ...



Vendidas en la resistencia (38% fibo de la corrección), muy bien hecho.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Vendidas en la resistencia (38% fibo de la corrección), muy bien hecho.



Solo hay tres valores en los que se puede decir que se más o menos lo que hago....son los que llevo años invirtiendo.

En los demás soy un pato mareado¡


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> El consejo es para la gente que quiera aprender. Espero que tu algo trabaje mejor que tu sentido de la deducción :XX:
> 
> ...



Me recuerda usted a Carvil... ienso: hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí... :


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Reunión de urgencia de Papandreu a las 12. Suena a retirada del referendum. Pepinazo bursátil.



La BBC informa de que el primer ministro griego, Yorgos Papandreu, "ofrece su dimisión" para formar un gobierno de coalición, después de mantener una reunión de urgencia con su gabinete

#Greece PM George Papandreou is to offer to stand down to allow coalition government to take power bbc.in/sWf2ks

Merit, where merit is due.


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Fuera de TEF a 15,19 y me olvido por hoy, de SAN salto el SL con beneficios hace un rato


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Fuera de TEF a 15,19 y me olvido por hoy, de SAN salto el SL con beneficios hace un rato



Entonces no es SL, sino SP (stop profit) 

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

IBEX:







El gráfico habla por sí solo de la importancia de los 730.


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Entonces no es SL, sino SP (stop profit)
> 
> Enhorabuena.



Gracias! :rolleye:

En realidad no, subí el SL por encima de la entrada y lo deje correr...sigue siendo SL, no?


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a Carvil... ienso: hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí... :




Cómo va LCSCito ya estará casi tirando unas lineas



Salu2


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

dan ganas de ponerse corto en 730 y probar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Cómo va LCSCito ya estará casi tirando unas lineas
> 
> Salu2



Otras cosas se tira... ) 

Qué pasó? te banearon el nick o perdiste la contraseña? 8:


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2011)

Claca!
personalmente ya no me valen SOLO las gráficas, ahora quiero gráfico + comentario del tipo; la morena etc, la rubia etc, la del pantalón apretao etc, la de la blusa etc 

ha empezado Ustec :rolleye:

ya sabe que somos insaciables, ocurre lo mismo con Pollastre, ya no nos conformamos con que nos cante niveles de la Niña, ahorra también queremos saber qué va haciendo la "Derrapadora"

comentario en tono ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Ahí va mi segundo órdago del día. No rompen los 8.730 que verdaderamente se están mostrando como un bastión corto.

Edito poniendo un "no" delante de rompen y aquí no se ha enterado nadie :: Juro que cuando le he escrito aún no había pasado... ¿Algún testigo?


----------



## carvil (3 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otras cosas se tira... )
> 
> Qué pasó? te banearon el nick o perdiste la contraseña? 8:




Los usanos cada vez saben más castellano ::


Cerrado el gap


Salu2


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí va mi segundo órdago del día. No rompen los 8.730 que verdaderamente se están mostrando como un bastión corto.
> 
> Edito poniendo un "no" delante de rompen y aquí no se ha enterado nadie ::



Yo me he enterado¡¡


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me he enterado¡¡




Pues los han roto y he cambiado porque al ponerlo, en ese instante! ha pegado un pepinón que ya no hacía gracia...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

BCE baja tipos...


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

Kit

David Hasselhoff

Usanos que dominan el español

Están ustedes pidiendo a gritos



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ZxvAxpXbaeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a Carvil... ienso: hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí... :



Era ya hora de que alguien lo dijera, no quería ser yo el que destapase el ingenioso "algoritmo de reversión de las letras del nick" :ouch:

De este Sr. todavía espero, desde hace meses, alguna explicación a un post que me respondió diciendo algo así como "las cosas que hay que leer", si mal no recuerdo.

Por supuesto nunca hubo explicación ni respuesta.

Ayer tenemos más de lo mismo. Crítica destructiva, y para contrastar aporto una mierda. A pesar de que se le solicitó.

Tocar las pelotas cíclicamente sin aportar nada a cambio es el deporte nacional de este caballero, según parece. 

Así sea.


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> BCE baja tipos...









Vamos que nos vamos!!! agarraros a mi colaaa que se viene la señora inflaccion con nostros!!!


----------



## Nico (3 Nov 2011)

Las cosas que he visto hacer hoy en la cotización del SAN !!

Hacía un buen rato que no veía el "jueguito" de tener colocadas unas "mega-órdenes" que, al tocar su turno se volatilizan mágicamente.

Mientras están activas seguramente modifican los algos -como los que usa Don Pollastre- y despistarán a sus enemigos... pero, cuando toca el momento de entregar las acciones más de una vez se "evaporan" dejando en claro que su objetivo no era vender (o comprar según el lado donde aparezcan), sino tan sólo "hacer el dibujo" para los despistados.

De todos modos aquellos que estamos en la FE VERDADERA nada tenemos que temer.

Con la chuleta de Claca en el bolsillo, mientras veia que Ponzi sollozaba pidiendo "SL para el SAN !!", "SL para el SAN por Dios !!", yo impertérrito sacrificaba un SL para ampliar el margen mientras esperaba que las *NOTICIAS SIGUIERAN AL CANAL PORQUE YA ESTA TODO DESCONTADO.* 

Y, hete aquí que la cotización siguió mansa cual cordero los dibujos trazados por el maestro.

Si a eso le sumamos que mi otra religión verdadera tiene un Profeta sobre la Tierra que nos indica el 10.700... pues, no veo qué podeis temer.

Así se ha dicho.


PD = Maldito Maestro saltó justo en el techo de la cotización y yo por distraido perdí el momento para el máximo beneficio. 



*CHICOS* = No hagais esto en vuestros hogares sin la supervisión de un adulto. Todo lo que se ve en el Foro está hecho por profesionales y el riesgo está totalmente controlado.


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Era ya hora de que alguien lo dijera, no quería ser yo el que destapase el ingenioso "algoritmo de reversión de las letras del nick" :ouch:
> 
> De este Sr. todavía espero, desde hace meses, alguna explicación a un post que me respondió diciendo algo así como "las cosas que hay que leer", si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> ...




Ni siquiera te leo  Ayer por casualidad, y quien me conoce de hace tiempo sabe que no escribo tonterias, usualmente quiero decir.


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Ni siquiera te leo  Ayer por casualidad, y quien me conoce de hace tiempo sabe que no escribo tonterias
> 
> 
> Salu2



Cierto que escribes pocos posts; pero no es menos cierto que muchos son tonterías. 

Tu ratio de tonterías es muy alto, por consiguiente. Lo siento. Son números, ya sabes, son fríos y no atienden a cuestiones personales.

Por cierto, antes he sido un poco injusto contigo. He dicho que no aportabas nada.

Eso no es del todo cierto. En cada post tuyo aportas un soporte y una resistencia del ES (E-mini). Vamos, las famosas dos líneas de patio de colegio. Eso te equipara, por TECNICO, a MuertoViviente más o menos. 

Te presento mis excusas por el descuido....


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

Fuera de TEF en 15,29 +390 EUR


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> .
> 
> *CHICOS* = No hagais esto en vuestros hogares sin la supervisión de un adulto. Todo lo que se ve en el Foro está hecho por profesionales y el riesgo está totalmente controlado.



edite después de lo de "CHICOS" y añada :: x3

que después se le llena la bandeja de mensajes privados con quejas pomperiles :cook:


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> La BBC informa de que el primer ministro griego, Yorgos Papandreu, "ofrece su dimisión" para formar un gobierno de coalición, después de mantener una reunión de urgencia con su gabinete
> 
> #Greece PM George Papandreou is to offer to stand down to allow coalition government to take power bbc.in/sWf2ks
> 
> Merit, where merit is due.



Me cito, no para quitar el mérito a ghkghk, sino para decir que el G-papas debe ser seguidor de Ricky Martin _un pasito palante, un pasito patrás_.



> La televisión pública griega informa que el primer ministro griego, Georges Papandreu, descarta dimitir, según lo que ha transmitido un colaborador del mandatario a los periodistas parlamentarios.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Me cito, no para quitar el mérito a ghkghk, sino para decir que el G-papas debe ser seguidor de Ricky Martin _un pasito palante, un pasito patrás_.



Pfuá... todo este circo que hay montado hoy, descarta el seguir en la sesión, al menos para mí... no es razonable operar al albur de lo que el G-papas diga cada 10 minutos. Me salgo con el 83% del objetivo diario, mañana será otro día.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuá... todo este circo que hay montado hoy, descarta el seguir en la sesión, al menos para mí... no es razonable operar al albur de lo que el G-papas diga cada 10 minutos. Me salgo con el 83% del objetivo diario, mañana será otro día.



¿Ve usted cómo al final los fundamentales importan? :XX::XX:


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fuera de TEF en 15,16.
> 
> 150 euritos limpitos.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena!

Yo he salido también, creo que va a haber un pequeño recorte que nos permitirá entrar un poco más abajo (sobre los 15,0) con objetivo por encima de 15,5


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Ve usted cómo al final los fundamentales importan? :XX::XX:



Eso ha sido un golpe bajo, y Ud. lo sabe :XX:


(pero, en virtud, no puedo quitarle la razón en lo que dice... de todas formas, tendrá que concederme algo de árnica también: dígame, ¿cuántas veces en su vida la UE se desmorona a días vista delante de nuestros ojos? :8: Ciertamente vivimos tiempos excepcionales... )


----------



## univac (3 Nov 2011)

Que cachondo el G-Papas....le deben enviar sms de Goldman&Sachs cada 15 minutos para que rebuzne algo diferente?


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> Enhorabuena!
> 
> Yo he salido también, creo que va a haber un pequeño recorte que nos permitirá entrar un poco más abajo (sobre los 15,0) con objetivo por encima de 15,5



Yo no entro otra vez hasta que el día de hoy se aclare un poco y yo descanse...que estoy hecha trizas.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Que cachondo el G-Papas....le deben enviar sms de Goldman&Sachs cada 15 minutos para que rebuzne algo diferente?



Cachondeos aparte, tiene cojones el poder (bursátil) que tiene ese tío en sus rebuznos (manos) ahora mismo.... vale que se lo van a cepillar en 48 horas, pero le han bastado esos dos días para hacerse con un buen colchón "cantándole" operaciones a algún trader amigo que operase con bolsillos profundos ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

Creo que nos vamos para abajo

El sp tiene que tocar todavía los pies al demonio

Yo le he metido algunos cortos a EON por ejemplo


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

Joder, están metiendo dinamitaaa!!


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cachondeos aparte, tiene cojones el poder (bursátil) que tiene ese tío en sus rebuznos (manos) ahora mismo.... vale que se lo van a cepillar en 48 horas, pero le han bastado esos dos días para hacerse con un buen colchón "cantándole" operaciones a algún trader amigo que operase con bolsillos profundos ::



Pero eso sería operar con información privilegiada, y el _insider trading_ está muy penao.

Además, no veo yo al primer ministro de un país europeo cometiendo delitos financieros o falseando contabilidades.... oh, wait!


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Nov 2011)

Vaya pitorreo de dia, sube baja, se hunde, se va al cielo.
El que este intentando saber para donde va, debe andar ya totalmente loco.
Menos mal que leyendoos se entiende algo mas, no mucho, las cosas
A ver si ya me animo y entro en TEF


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cachondeos aparte, tiene cojones el poder (bursátil) que tiene ese tío en sus rebuznos (manos) ahora mismo.... vale que se lo van a cepillar en 48 horas, pero le han bastado esos dos días para hacerse con un buen colchón "cantándole" operaciones a algún trader amigo que operase con bolsillos profundos ::



Viene completo de un lado y del otro 

Papandreu no dimite: comparecerá en el Parlamento heleno a las 16:00 horas


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Bueno, hoy sí me lleno de medallas. Entrando en mínimos y saliendo en máximos. Pena de entrar con poca carga por miedo a este circo. Llega a ser un día de "esos" y me voy del trabajo con 7.000 euros en la cuenta.


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Vaya pitorreo de dia, sube baja, se hunde, se va al cielo.
> El que este intentando saber para donde va, debe andar ya totalmente loco.
> Menos mal que leyendoos se entiende algo mas, no mucho, las cosas
> A ver si ya me animo y entro en TEF



Es bien fácil cuando hable el papas vendrá peponazo o guanazo.


----------



## gaceleon (3 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Vaya pitorreo de dia, sube baja, se hunde, se va al cielo.
> El que este intentando saber para donde va, debe andar ya totalmente loco.
> Menos mal que leyendoos se entiende algo mas, no mucho, las cosas
> A ver si ya me animo y entro en TEF



¿A qué precio entrarías?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

1233 

Como lo pierda nos vamos al guano


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es bien fácil cuando hable el papas vendrá peponazo o guanazo.



Es que hoy era un día en el que la máxima :"compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia" venía al pelo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> ¿A qué precio entrarías?



Jeje, al que luego subiera, jajajaj
Ni idea, si lo supiera ya habria entrado. Me da igual al precio de entrada, si luego sube, jeje, eso supongo que pensamos todos.
Por cierto, voy a abrir cuenta el clicktrade, he probado la demo y bueno, como tengo que elegir una, pues esa misma.
De plus500 no me fio mucho, y clicktrade me parece algo mas ecnoomico que renta4, alguno lo usa? que tal va? opiniones?


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

gaceleon dijo:


> ¿A qué precio entrarías?



Todo lo que ronde el 14,7 es buena entrada en TEF.


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Jeje, al que luego subiera, jajajaj
> Ni idea, si lo supiera ya habria entrado. Me da igual al precio de entrada, si luego sube, jeje, eso supongo que pensamos todos.
> Por cierto, voy a abrir cuenta el clicktrade, he probado la demo y bueno, como tengo que elegir una, pues esa misma.
> De plus500 no me fio mucho, y clicktrade me parece algo mas ecnoomico que renta4, alguno lo usa? que tal va? opiniones?



Yo estoy con click, va bastante bien aunque la plataforma sea un poco ruda es completa.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

TEF lo veo que no termina de romper la resistencia.

Yo no estoy muy segura que de comprar ahora sea buena cosa.


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierto que escribes pocos posts; pero no es menos cierto que muchos son tonterías.
> 
> Tu ratio de tonterías es muy alto, por consiguiente. Lo siento. Son números, ya sabes, son fríos y no atienden a cuestiones personales.
> 
> ...




Para cuestiones personales hay una cosa que se llama privado, automedallas hortera.

La próxima ver no te inventarás que en los pits no se solicita A.T.

Ah! y para hacer algo de pasta con 25K€ una ADSL y PC normalitos y buenos conocimientos de A.T. sacarás unos 3K€ mes.


El precio está haciendo lo que esperabamos para hoy con politicos y sin politicos.


Salu2


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

Discusiones aparte, como vais los de las manzanitas?


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo estoy con click, va bastante bien aunque la plataforma sea un poco ruda es completa.



Y como van estos de comisiones por compra /venta?


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Las cosas que he visto hacer hoy en la cotización del SAN !!
> 
> Hacía un buen rato que no veía el "jueguito" de tener colocadas unas "mega-órdenes" que, al tocar su turno se volatilizan mágicamente.
> 
> ...



De momento aguanto cual jabato a la espera de esos 9700 anunciados por el sr claca. Seguire el hilo, si viese que alguno de los grandes entrase a cortos con la artilleria pesada asumire perdidas. De momento os sigo intentando mitigar mi fallida entrada

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (3 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Solo hay tres valores en los que se puede decir que se más o menos lo que hago....son los que llevo años invirtiendo.
> 
> En los demás soy un pato mareado¡



TEF es un valor que me gusta mucho por 2 razones:

- Es muy respetuoso con el tema soportes resistencias. Basta ver como se ha comportado en 14,70 15,20 y 15,50. Eso no quita que a veces no hagas el gamba y aún entrando en 14,7X no vendas en resistencia, simplemente pongas un sp y luego salte y se quede cara de tonto :´(. Aunque luego se te pase al ver 140 euros más en el zurrón .

- Es un valor tranquilo, que no te da grandes sustos. Y eso me gusta. El día que quiero emociones fuertes me voy a gamesa. Le echo un ojo, miro bien sus volumenes y puntos de entrada, y luego a rezar todo lo que se sepa ::.

Enhorabuena a todos los que hayan sacado plusvis. Por lo que he leído, si lo de TEF hoy sale mal, le habríamos llenado la sala de la JGA :cook:.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Vaya pitorreo de dia, sube baja, se hunde, se va al cielo.
> El que este intentando saber para donde va, debe andar ya totalmente loco.
> Menos mal que leyendoos se entiende algo mas, no mucho, las cosas
> A ver si ya me animo y entro en TEF



el Papachulos ese se está haciendo de oro


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Haciendo gala de mi atrevimiento, asín como de un desparpajo propio de un suicida bursátil vuelvo a dejar unos datos, que aunque no sirvan para mucho, hace que el hilo avance y no se nos pierda en la segunda página.::
> 
> IBEX: *8.470* esta es kit de la cuestión para mañana, ese 8.200 más o menos que se comentó por aquí ayer, debe venir precedido de romper ese 470 que nos envía al *386*, que debe funcionar con un soporte fuerte antes del morrazo, incluso podría ser el punto de giro...y que pasa si tira parriba respetando esto? pues *8580* y tirón fuerte parriba.
> 
> ...




Hola señores: Pues haciendo un análisis concienzudo de mi predicción reptiliana mañanera no ha ido mal del todo ::

Apertura floja, pero los americanos empezaron a tirar antes de la cuenta. El tope del Sp se ha quedado a un pelo de tocarlo.

Curiosamente el Ibex se ha quedado a las puertas del nivel relevante que no toco ayer.

Y el Dax ha cumplido con creces todo lo esperado.

POR RATICULI no ha ido tan mal....

FIUUU FIUUUUU


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

Hemos tocado todos los niveles por arriba,y sobre todo el director que es SP 500.¿Hora de cortos?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

Mucho chollo tengo hoy, no puedo decir apenas nada ni mostrar gráficos hasta la noche. Nada decir, que se confirma las formaciones de ayer en varios valores en pinzas (han ido a por el final de sus sombras como soporte y paaa arriba). Tb lo que decíamos que la 1/2 de la vela marubozu del martes acturaría como resistencia y así parece que está siendo (de todas formas, la vela de hoy sería confirmatoria). Parece que temporalmente han cambiado las tornas...


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2011)

Me estoy dando cuenta de algo.. los Analisis Tecnicos de Claca, lo clavan... (Son las 3 dimensiones, alto, ancho y profundidad) y los Analisis Fundamentales y acontecimientos foriles burbujisticos dan la cuarta dimension "el tiempo"... dependiendo de estos, acortan o alargan el proceso que una linea cruce con otra. 

como jode ver los toros desde la barrera.. sobre todo cuando has gastado el unico tiro del que dispone tu escopeta dia y medio antes de lo debido... los zombis me han mordidoooo ¡¡arg!!! Socorrooo!!!


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de algo.. *los Analisis Tecnicos de Claca, lo clavan... *(Son las 3 dimensiones, alto, ancho y profundidad) y los Analisis Fundamentales y acontecimientos foriles burbujisticos dan la cuarta dimension "el tiempo"... dependiendo de estos, acortan o alargan el proceso que una linea cruce con otra.
> 
> como jode ver los toros desde la barrera.. sobre todo cuando has gastado el unico tiro del que dispone tu escopeta dia y medio antes de lo debido... los zombis me han mordidoooo ¡¡arg!!! Socorrooo!!!



Te das cuenta ahora??

Yo me quedo loca cada vez que suelta uno y luego veo que pasa lo que ha dicho.

Cualquier día lo vemos en telecirco con una toalla en la cabeza echándo la buenaventura al mejor estilo de la "bruja lola".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Mas fundamentales:

BMW duplicó su beneficio neto en los nueve primeros meses


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Y como van estos de comisiones por compra /venta?



Hasta 10.000 8 € compra y otros 8 venta, vamos 16€ por operación.

De los más competitivos a parte si te quedas pillado puedes ir "a largo" porque no cobran comisiones de ningún tipo.


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Para cuestiones personales hay una cosa que se llama privado, automedallas hortera.
> 
> La próxima ver no te inventarás que en los pits no se solicita A.T.
> 
> ...



El pollo se saca el doble de eso al día...


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2011)

veo mucha gacela cebada .....


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> veo mucha gacela cebada .....




Y fuera del mercado. Hoy dormiremos a pierna suelta.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> veo mucha gacela cebada .....



cuentanos más8:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

El ibex ha subido la mitad que el resto de los indices europeos
aunque baja mañana para hacer plusvalias pienso que aun le queda un tiron
Es posible que vengan buenas noticias y aminoren la realizacion de plusvalias de mañana
Yo me quedare dentro ,esperare a la semana que viene


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Que cartera llevas, aparte de SAN , votin?


----------



## Caos (3 Nov 2011)

Me parece un debate absurdo... En el intradía _pollastre_ lleva razón, los mercados se mueven como se mueven, y hoy por hoy es mediante algos y métodos cuantitativos. Esa es la parte de la ejecución.

El AT (de nuevo, palabro demasiado genérico, porque hay muchos grados; de lo más básico a sistemas propietarios más complejos que se basan en varias variables a la vez) se utiliza para hacer proyecciones y plantear escenarios más allá del intradía (y normalmente cuanto mayor es la dimensión temporal, más acertado), entre los estrategas puede formar parte del proceso a la hora de tomar decisiones en la asignación de la cartera y plantear ciertos objetivos, pero no es nunca lo único que se utiliza. el problema es la ilusión de querer averiguar el futuro (ojo que en esto se gastan ingentes cantidades de dinero en todo tipo de investigación), y la realidad es que eso es imposible, pero a algo hay que aferrarse.

Con el AT se puede defender cualquier cosa, si trazas 10 directrices distintas pues puedes plantear 10 escenarios distintos (y luego decir "no siguió el canal esperado sino éste otro canal..."), pero eso tampoco significa que no sirva para nada. Cuando hablamos de cifras importantes el peso no lo lleva el AT, tampoco el fundamental, ni tampoco métodos matemáticos estocásticos salvo que sean estrategias muy concretas (en el caso de pollastre p.ej. lo que se conoce por managed futures a través de trading algorítmico). Normalmente la toma de decisiones se hace en varios horizontes temporales y asignando el capital según las contingencias y esos horizontes, y en ello se suele tener en cuenta todo y *siempre* hay (o debería haber) estrategias de salida (por ahí he leído la tontería de que alguien que se basa en fundamentales no sabe que hacer cuando el mercado va en su contra; si no sabe que hacer es porque no tiene una estrategia de salida y hasta donde está dispuesto a asumir riesgos, en ese caso se puede perder), se pierda o se gane. Pero siempre estás sometido a que haya imprevistos y NFLX de un día para otro caiga un 35%, y ahí no te salva nada (salvo la gestión del riesgo y no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta).

Mientras se sepa gestionar el riesgo, se tenga estrategias de salidas y se sea sistemático y se tenga algo de autocontrol sobre las emociones, y se conozcan las limitaciones que se tienen (es mucho más importante saber reconocer lo que no se sabe que reconocer lo que se sabe), se puede ganar dinero. Ya sea mediante el uso de martingalas y métodos estadísticos, o mediante sistemas de AT que no sean excesivamente previsibles (cor cierto grado de libertad) y tengan sus reglas definidas, no hay nada que impida ganar algo. Otra cosa es que te de para vivir, y eso me temo que depende mucho del capital que se maneje, a menor capital mayor debe ser el ratio de aciertos y menor el de pérdidas; no se donde leí que el 20% de las operaciones te dan el 80% de los beneficios, en la práctica puede que sea algo más, pero en esencia al final es una cuestión de ser sistemático y disciplinado en la gestión del capital y el riesgo.

Hostia que tocho. En cualquier caso, la bolsa parece que se va reflejando en si misma, hemos llegado a los 1250 y el euro sigue siendo mi pastor  Lo más "preocupante" de esto es que las correlaciones y la beta siguen siendo demasiado altas, lo cual no es ningún signo bueno para los alcistas.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

Sobre lo de los brokers, que es una pregunta recurrente, ¿sería alguien tan amable de explicarme, aunque sea por encima, los pros y los contras de operar con el broker de un banco, en contraposición con un broker independiente?

Los costes se pueden comprobar en internet, y probablemente lo más barato sea click-trade, junto con otro que ahora mismo no recuerdo, pero que tenía un coste similar. 

Mi duda es si puedo estar tranquilo depositando el dinero en la cuenta de estos brokers. En la cuenta de banco supongo que responde el fondo de garantía ese, pero si click-trade, o quien sea que no tenga ficha bancaria, quiebra, ¿qué pasa con la pasta de la cuenta? Las acciones supongo que estarán en algún sistema de anotación en cuenta y que de una forma u otra se podrá comprobar si realmente están a tu nombre.

¿O soy más inocente que el 28 de diciembre?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sobre lo de los brokers, que es una pregunta recurrente, ¿sería alguien tan amable de explicarme, aunque sea por encima, los pros y los contras de operar con el broker de un banco, en contraposición con un broker independiente?
> 
> Los costes se pueden comprobar en internet, y probablemente lo más barato sea click-trade, junto con otro que ahora mismo no recuerdo, pero que tenía un coste similar.
> 
> ...




Desde mi punto de vista: utilizo Bankinter porque tiene buenas condiciones con la nómina, su atención al cliente y broker me parecen excelentes, su broker touch para móvil también, y 8 euros hasta 90.000 euros de compra me parecen una comisión muy digna (20 euros o dólares en valores internacionales hasta los 50.000).

Y, quieras que no y a raíz de lo que comentas, me da un pelín más de confianza (aunque también creo que anotado quedará en algún sitio al margen). Y por un euro más o menos cada 30.000... lo pago. Hoy por ejemplo R4 ha estado un buen rato caida, y otro día de la semana pasada también. Por el momento, encantado.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Me parece un debate absurdo... En el intradía _pollastre_ lleva razón, los mercados se mueven como se mueven, y hoy por hoy es mediante algos y métodos cuantitativos. Esa es la parte de la ejecución.
> 
> El AT (de nuevo, palabro demasiado genérico, porque hay muchos grados; de lo más básico a sistemas propietarios más complejos que se basan en varias variables a la vez) se utiliza para hacer proyecciones y plantear escenarios más allá del intradía (y normalmente cuanto mayor es la dimensión temporal, más acertado), entre los estrategas puede formar parte del proceso a la hora de tomar decisiones en la asignación de la cartera y plantear ciertos objetivos, pero no es nunca lo único que se utiliza. el problema es la ilusión de querer averiguar el futuro (ojo que en esto se gastan ingentes cantidades de dinero en todo tipo de investigación), y la realidad es que eso es imposible, pero a algo hay que aferrarse.
> 
> ...



Que si, que los grandes hedge funds americanos consiguieron descapitalizar las bolsas usanas en más de 7 billones de dólares en el crack del 2008 gracias a estos grandes matemáticos llamados quants de 27 años de edad de media y "superdotados". Yo no uso estos métodos tan modernos y no hay manera, mi cuenta no se descapitalizó en el famoso guano ni un solo céntimo, todo lo contrario...:rolleye:

Hay cosas interesantes en esos programas automatizados, no lo niego, incluso algunos se basan en AT y algunos reducen el riesgo de las operaciones, pero prefiero los métodos clásicos.

Propongo abrir un hilo aparte para hablar del tema donde se comenten ventajas e inconvenientes de ambos sistemas. Y de buen rollo, que no es necesario enfadarse, creo que es un tema interesante.


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

El fondo de garantía bancaria responde de los depósitos. No de los fondos, acciones, etc... Respecto a fiarse, bueno, acabamos de tener dos muy gordos que han cascado o están en dificultades: MF Global y Jefco. Y me temo que haya bastantes pasándolo mal.

Que el broker quiebre no debería ser un problema, siempre que no pase como parece que ha sucedido en MF, y es que cuando acaban con su pasta, empiezan a gastar la del cliente.

Ojo, si empezamos a meternos en historias, léase CFDs, warras, etc. me temo que la garantía es del emisor que suele ser el mismo broker y si casca, adiós.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Nov 2011)

Acabo de cambiar de compañia, me largo de tlf a jazzteel, imagino que mañana se resentira la accion, lo siento por los que vayan largos pero la vida es asi de dura.


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Acabo de cambiar de compañia, me largo de tlf a jazzteel, imagino que mañana se resentira la accion, lo siento por los que vayan largos pero la vida es asi de dura.



Tranquilo, yo voy a hacer justo lo contrario. Por si alguien quiere aprovechar el swing.


----------



## Caos (3 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sobre lo de los brokers, que es una pregunta recurrente, ¿sería alguien tan amable de explicarme, aunque sea por encima, los pros y los contras de operar con el broker de un banco, en contraposición con un broker independiente?
> 
> Los costes se pueden comprobar en internet, y probablemente lo más barato sea click-trade, junto con otro que ahora mismo no recuerdo, pero que tenía un coste similar.
> 
> ...



Tema complicado... depende del broker, tienes que ver hasta donde está garantizado o si está garantizado si quiera y por quién. P.ej. si yo trabajo con varios brokers y los depósitos están garantizados por la FDIC (indirectamente por el Treasury y por la FED en caso de colapso? Mejor ni planteárselo). En el caso de brokers españoles deberían estar garantizados hasta cierta cantidad por el estado (e indirectamente de nuevo, por el BdE/BCE, pero mejor ni planteárselo).

Te pueden hacer la jugada de MF Global y que la firma esté usando tu dienro para tapar sus agujeros? No hay que engañarse, en circunstancias desesperadas se peuden llegar a hacer cosas desesperadas; eso es un delito pero por desgracia vayasé usted a saber si podría recuperar su dinero. De nuevo, depende de si está garantizado o no y de lo 'madmaxista' que se ponga.

En caso de una quiebra aislada, pues si está garantizado habría que suponer que va a recuperar su dinero (el problema claro, puede ser que se quede un tiempecito sin operar y si tiene posiciones abiertas vaya usted a vender habiéndose convertido en "inversor de largo plazo" ). En caso de colapso... mejor olvidarse, si cree que puede suceder mejor saque su dinero del banco inmediatamente y compre activos tangibles, ya que el sistema de papel se vendría abajo, pero mejor no pensar eso... (gran parte de la cartera yo la tengo fuera del sistema financiero y del papel por cierto).


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Parece que la sesión de hoy ha estado plagada de leoncios que se han apuntado masivamente al carro de los largos, como si estuvieran esperando algo. Hoy hemos tenido de todo, camuflados y a pecho descubierto, además con bastante volumen, algunas órdenes han sido de más 300 contratos. La mayor parte del volumen de hoy ha sido en largos, aunque también hemos tenido alguna venta. Por la tarde no han operado mucho pero ha sido cuantas más ventas han hecho, aunque todas poca monta, desde las 16:45 no han metido ni siquiera órdenes gaceleras.

En subasta han vendido unos 250 contratos.

En resumen, todo arriba, cierre casi en máximos del día y mucho volumen comprador, parece que han acumulado bastante hoy, mañana podríamos seguir con los largos, siempre y cuando, los políticos tengan la boca cerradita porque hay que ver que cantidad de volumen se mueve cada vez que artículan el más mínimo sonido.

Mañana mismo el G-papas se tira un pedo y el Ibex sube 250 puntos del tirón ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Pero, si Interdin o cualquier otra quebrara, ¿Coca Cola por ejemplo tiene registro de sus accionistas para llegado el caso poder seguir siéndolo pese a quebrar mi "intermediario"? Imagino que sí, ¿verdad?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero, si Interdin o cualquier otra quebrara, ¿Coca Cola por ejemplo tiene registro de sus accionistas para llegado el caso poder seguir siéndolo pese a quebrar mi "intermediario"? Imagino que sí, ¿verdad?



En el caso de Estados Unidos, y si operases con el broker de ING, tus acciones no estarían a tu nombre, sino a nombre de un nominee en cuya contabilidad sí que aparecería tu nombre con las acciones correspondientes. Por lo que indican, debe ser la forma habitual de operar allí

En el caso de ING y acciones europeas, tu nombre sí aparecería en la central de anotación en cuenta correspondiente. 

De todas formas, por más que miro en el broker de ING, mis acciones no tienen ninguna identificación.


----------



## Livrac (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El pollo se saca el doble de eso al día...




Es un ejemplo querido


Yo me ofrezco voluntario para probar cualquier algoritmo contra mí, con numero de contratos entradas salidas stops, así comprobamos después los retornos



Salu2


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Que cartera llevas, aparte de SAN , votin?



Llevo de too
pero solo tengo 2000 euros de plusvalias desde el martes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Nov 2011)

Ya que habláis de Clicktrade, os puedo decir que está inscrito en el registro de la CNMV y cubierto por el FOGAIN. ¿Qué es el FOGAIN?


Spoiler



El FOGAIN *es el FONDO GENERAL DE GARANTÍA DE INVERSIONES, cuya finalidad es ofrecer a los clientes de las sociedades de valores, agencias de valores y sociedades gestoras de carteras la cobertura de una indemnización en caso que alguna de estas entidades entre en una situación de concurso de acreedores o declaración de insolvencia por parte de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores.*

*Si se da uno de estos supuestos, y como consecuencia de ello, algún cliente no puede obtener la devolución o entrega del efectivo y valores confiados a dicha entidad, el FOGAIN despliega su cobertura e indemniza a tales clientes con un importe máximo de 100.000 euros *para los clientes de aquellas entidades que devengan en alguna de las situaciones arriba mencionadas con posterioridad a la entrada en vigor del Real Decreto 1642/2008, de 10 de octubre, esto es, 11 de octubre de 2008.

Para aquellas situaciones anteriores, cuyos procesos indemnizatorios se encuentran abiertos antes de la entrada en vigor de dicho Real Decreto, (AVA Asesores de Valores, A.V., S.A., Gescartera Dinero, A.V., S.A., X.M. Patrimonios, A.V., S.A., Broker Balear, A.V., S.A., Bolsa 8, Agencia de Valores y Bolsa, S.A.) la cobertura es de un máximo de 20.000 euros.

El FOGAIN también cubre a los clientes de las Sociedades Gestoras de Instituciones de Inversión Colectiva que hayan confiado a una de estas entidades valores y efectivo para la prestación de un servicio de inversión, salvo lo relativo a la presación del servicio de asesoramiento en materia de inversión, siempre que respecto de una de estas entidades se dé una de las situaciones de insolvencia referidas más arrriba.



¿Qué entidades están cubiertas por el FOGAIN? -> Gestora del Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones



Silenciosa dijo:


> Discusiones aparte, como vais los de las manzanitas?



Iba a saltar al huerto de Botín, pero me tenía que ir y no me atreví abrir la operación que tenía en mente (Tras la caida a saco y frenado en seco en el suelo del canal, que encima me salía como fibo "Nicasiano" relevante, etc) Podría haber ajustado cuentas con el SAN y borrado sus números rojos de mi cuenta pero fui un cobarde :´(
He tenido algunas operaciones malísimas, pero esta no-operación me ha dejado peor cuerpo que ninguna ::

En fin, habrá que seguir poco a poco. :fiufiu:

PD: Janus, también iba a hacer caso a tu comentario del otro día y entrar en el DAX (con poca carga, unos pocos CFDs) pero lo mismo que con las manzanas, no entré.

PD2: Ah, por cierto, casi lo olvido, por si pensábais que lo de Grecia ya estaba encarrilado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nda-tambien-quiere-una-quita-de-su-deuda.html


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero, si Interdin o cualquier otra quebrara, ¿Coca Cola por ejemplo tiene registro de sus accionistas para llegado el caso poder seguir siéndolo pese a quebrar mi "intermediario"? Imagino que sí, ¿verdad?



las operaciones de bolsa queda registradas en iberclear y te cobra por eso en cada operacion de bolsa,otra cosa seria que el custodio(banco) sin tu consentimiento las usara o prestara para hacer negocio y se perdieran....:fiufiu:

IBERCLEAR - El Depositario Espaol de Valores / The Spanish CSD


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El pollo se saca el doble de eso al día...



El pollo no ha entrado nunca, ni entra, al trapo con los temas económicos, Sr. j-c .... ya debería saberlo 

Allá cada uno con sus números, reales o no.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Nov 2011)

Pero Iberclear es para España y Latibex, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> las operaciones de bolsa queda registradas en iberclear y te cobra por eso en cada operacion de bolsa,otra cosa seria que el custodio(banco) sin tu consentimiento las usara o prestara para hacer negocio y se perdieran....:fiufiu:
> 
> IBERCLEAR - El Depositario Espaol de Valores / The Spanish CSD



Normalmente, los valores no son el problema. El cash en tu cuenta de valores, sí.

La razón es obvia. 5.000 clientes, ponle una media de 20.000 euros en cash y ya tienes 100 millones muriéndose de asco en la cuenta. Si tú, gestor, andas desesperado, piensas que si coges la mitad, sólo un ratito, y lo vuelves a poner, nadie se va a enterar y te embolsas las ganancias de la operación. Luego la cosa sale mal (otra vez) y....

Esa mecánica, (esa respuesta a esa tentación), ha funcionado bastante en la cabeza de muchos gestores a lo largo del tiempo. Anda que no ha habido administradores de fincas que han perdido en bolsa una parte del dinero de sus administradas... (puede ser peor, claro).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Nov 2011)

Duelos fraticidas sobre quien la tiene mas larga. Dudas sobre brokers, corralitos especulativos.

PD: La cartera me refiero.

Challenged accepted. Era asi?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

Mi visión del IBEX:
Antes de nada, muy positivo que ninguno de estos 3 días cerrase por debajo de la 3ª estructura => sigue activa por ahora con su objetivo claro. La formación de velas de estos 3 días es una _pauta penetrante_ de categoría con respecto al martes, muy reforzada por el gap bajista de apertura y su entrada por encima de la vela anterior y una envolvente alcista clara con respecto ayer. La verdad es que pinta bien.
Digo lo de ayer, muchos índices (Dax, Eurostoxx etc)incluido el IBEX se han frenado en la MM 200 sesiones ponderada, entiendo que debería haber sido más ambiciosa e ir a por la simple, será que han cambiado la moda del nuevo trading..
Ese gap del martes parece que tiene los días contados.


----------



## darwinn (3 Nov 2011)

soy yo, o el gráfico de MCD tiene muy buena pinta con ese doble suelo alrededor del 91?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

1260 es donde parece que las gacelas hacen su culo trinchera ahora mismo


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

Esa zona del Sp parece buen lugar para buscar los 1253 (que han dado mucha guerra) y luego 1242.

Al cierre europeo dio señales de cortos desde esa zona (1251) pero el recorrido fue mínimo.

Veamos como plantean el cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2011)

Vamos Gandalf, aguanta


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, Gamesa confirmó formación de ayer (que no se iba al carajo vamos)
Pongo aquí uno de mis valores preferidos este año (junto a BME), se trata de *Gas Natural*. Lleva un año alcista. Esta semana, cayó el martes, ayer hizo un martillo muy potente que presagiaba buenas cosas y hoy lo confirmó con una envolvente preciosa.
Por si fuera poco, el valor se mantiene por encima de las 2 medias ponderadas y simples de 200 sesiones (rosa y verde), privilegio para muy poquitos y ha cruzado al alza la media de 50 sesiones con la de 200 (todos sabemos lo que eso puede significar).
Es un valor que se comportado muy bien este año, muy poco apreciado y seguido por tener poco dividendo (qué manía con el dividendo y telefónica, mucho dividendo implica poca proyección futura de crecimiento, pocos planes vamos y telefónica la volveremos a ver en los infiernos..). Ójala pueda realizar la 3ª estructura. Hoy he vuelto a entrar..


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, Gamesa confirmó formación de ayer (que no se iba al carajo vamos)
> Pongo aquí uno de mis valores preferidos este año (junto a BME), se trata de *Gas Natural*. Lleva un año alcista. Esta semana, cayó el martes, ayer hizo un martillo muy potente que presagiaba buenas cosas y hoy lo confirmó con una envolvente preciosa.
> Por si fuera poco, el valor se mantiene por encima de las 2 medias ponderadas y simples de 200 sesiones (rosa y verde), privilegio para muy poquitos y ha cruzado al alza la media de 50 sesiones con la de 200 (todos sabemos lo que eso puede significar).
> Es un valor que se comportado muy bien este año, muy poco apreciado y seguido por tener poco dividendo (qué manía con el dividendo y telefónica, mucho dividendo implica poca proyección futura de crecimiento, pocos planes vamos y telefónica la volveremos a ver en los infiernos..). Ójala pueda realizar la 3ª estructura. Hoy he vuelto a entrar..



Te falta mas analisis fundamental
Telefonica,Santander,BBVA,Iberdrola y algunas asi estan sustentadas por accionistas que apenas se mueven.
Te pongo un ejemplo Telefonica capitaliza a 69000 millones y se mueven al dia sobre 500(0,8%),Gamesa Capitaliza 800 millones y se mueven sobre 25(3%)
Casi todos los inversores son especuladores en Gamesa a muy corto plazo y en telefonica no tanto
En cuanto salgan noticias muy raras el precio de gamesa se ira a los infiernos
y le costara mucho recuperarse si no vuelven los especuladores a comprar,cosa que pasara
Su tendencia es bajista a un año con perdida del 30% del valor o mas


----------



## The Hellion (3 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Duelos fraticidas sobre quien la tiene mas larga. Dudas sobre brokers, corralitos especulativos.
> 
> PD: La cartera me refiero.
> 
> Challenge*d* accepted. Era asi?



No soy yo muy talivan hortojrafico, y menos en inglés, pero le ha quedado a usted muy, cómo diríamos, _pajinesco_.

No se yo si Barney Stinson aprobaría su versión. 

[YOUTUBE]ro0yZyVR0Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Después de lo visto ayer, el Dax pilló solo un nivel de los mencionados por este profeta, IBEX ninguno y el SP dos de ellos, la debilidad europea queda de manifiesto en que los niveles objetivo en largo son difíciles de alcanzar (lo que usando la terminología técnica derivada de un trabajo altamente tecnificados, es llamado por el Sr. Pollastre derrapar:XX:), *por lo tanto una apertura floja en el viejo continente para luego subir guiados por los USA en su apertura, se presenta como un escenario factible.*



Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)

Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.


Nos vemos señores.:Aplauso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te falta mas analisis fundamental
> Telefonica,Santander,BBVA,Iberdrola y algunas asi estan sustentadas por accionistas que apenas se mueven.
> Te pongo un ejemplo Telefonica capitaliza a 69000 millones y se mueven al dia sobre 500(0,8%),Gamesa Capitaliza 800 millones y se mueven sobre 25(3%)
> Casi todos los inversores son especuladores en Gamesa a muy corto plazo y en telefonica no tanto
> ...



Yo he estado en telefónica. Estuvo haciendo un triángulo rectángulo casi perfecto desde octubre de 2010 que rompió en mayo. Todo el mundo decía que rompería hacia arriba (cómo con una rentabilidad por encima del 10% va a bajar?) y las veían a 20 € menos algunos, pero el ADX y el indicador de AC/DT decía cosas contrarias. A ver, Telefónica creo que en 2010 tuvo un beneficio de 10 mil y pico millones, había repartido 1,5 € creo que ese año, proyectaron más beneficio y un dividendo creo que de 1,6-1,65 para este año y otro de 1,75 para el próximo. El problema es que desde el primer trimestre y acentuado el segundo (anunció bº creo que de 3 mil y pico millones) están mintiendo en una promesa de beneficio (encima no han podido sacar Atento a bolsa para subir ese beneficio) que hará que tengan que anunciar en pocos días un profit warning tremendo. 
El secreto del dividendo de telefónica es que tiene un pay-out altísimo, que tendrá que aumentar al 100% (y ni con esas) para mantener su política de dividendo, lo destina todo y eso implica poca proyección, poca inversión y pocos planes. Su política de inversión tecnológica es de las peor valoradas y su perla que la mantiene ahí es Vivo, que por eso tiene el negocio que tiene en Brasil (por cierto, con una bolsa en burbuja en estos momentos) y que además parece que quieren entrar competidores americanos tb en ese mercado y ... a ver que pasa (los brasileños se venderán al mejor postor)
Hombre, algo de fundamentales conozco , pero como siempre, el precio descuenta todo. Lo siento, soy un creyente del AT.


----------



## aketxa (3 Nov 2011)

Mañana comprara todo el mercado TEF , esperando para los dividendo del lunes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2011)

Os leo de refilón y paso a saludar. 
Leo que la cosa les va bien. Enhorabuena!
Por otro lado me da la impresión que el tono de las discusiones está un poco enrarecido.
Como dicen por aqui, Beleza.
Les dejo ....



Spoiler


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2011)

Claca, comprades, decir algo sobre GAS y IBEX pa mañana


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana mismo el G-papas se tira un pedo y el Ibex sube 250 puntos del tirón ::



Hola, Cárpatos


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo he estado en telefónica. Estuvo haciendo un triángulo rectángulo casi perfecto desde octubre de 2010 que rompió en mayo. Todo el mundo decía que rompería hacia arriba (cómo con una rentabilidad por encima del 10% va a bajar?) y las veían a 20 € menos algunos, pero el ADX y el indicador de AC/DT decía cosas contrarias. A ver, Telefónica creo que en 2010 tuvo un beneficio de 10 mil y pico millones, había repartido 1,5 € creo que ese año, proyectaron más beneficio y un dividendo creo que de 1,6-1,65 para este año y otro de 1,75 para el próximo. El problema es que desde el primer trimestre y acentuado el segundo (anunció bº creo que de 3 mil y pico millones) están mintiendo en una promesa de beneficio (encima no han podido sacar Atento a bolsa para subir ese beneficio) que hará que tengan que anunciar en pocos días un profit warning tremendo.
> El secreto del dividendo de telefónica es que tiene un pay-out altísimo, que tendrá que aumentar al 100% (y ni con esas) para mantener su política de dividendo, lo destina todo y eso implica poca proyección, poca inversión y pocos planes. Su política de inversión tecnológica es de las peor valoradas y su perla que la mantiene ahí es Vivo, que por eso tiene el negocio que tiene en Brasil (por cierto, con una bolsa en burbuja en estos momentos) y que además parece que quieren entrar competidores americanos tb en ese mercado y ... a ver que pasa (los brasileños se venderán al mejor postor)
> Hombre, algo de fundamentales conozco , pero como siempre, el precio descuenta todo. Lo siento, soy un creyente del AT.



La estabilidad de los gordos ,SAN TEL.... se basa en el dividendo
los accionistas soportaran bajadas de cotizacion ,hoy sube ,mañana baja,lo de siempre
Pero no les aceptaran la eliminacion del dividendo,eso si seria una fuga masiva de ventas que llevarian su valor al infierno y a su desaparicion en tan solo dos ejercicios
Eso lo saben


----------



## J-Z (3 Nov 2011)

Digo yo que algo tiene que ver que sean grandes empresas y multinacionales...

Inditex da una mierda dividendo y ahí la tienes.


----------



## holgazan (3 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La estabilidad de los gordos ,SAN TEL.... se basa en el dividendo
> los accionistas soportaran bajadas de cotizacion ,hoy sube ,mañana baja,lo de siempre
> Pero no les aceptaran la eliminacion del dividendo,eso si seria una fuga masiva de ventas que llevarian su valor al infierno y a su desaparicion en tan solo dos ejercicios
> Eso lo saben



El dividendo es sagrado, y Telefónica tiene comprometido 0.85€ en may-2012 y otro tanto en nov-2012.
A partir de 2013 ya veremos. Con tipos de interés bajos puede dedicar el 100% de beneficios a dividendos sin problemas. Y si en vez de 1.75€ al año tiene que ser 1.4€, pues tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La estabilidad de los gordos ,SAN TEL.... se basa en el dividendo
> los accionistas soportaran bajadas de cotizacion ,hoy sube ,mañana baja,lo de siempre
> Pero no les aceptaran la eliminacion del dividendo,eso si seria una fuga masiva de ventas que llevarian su valor al infierno y a su desaparicion en tan solo dos ejercicios
> Eso lo saben



AYY!! ya os convenceréis del tema del dividendo. No digo que telefónica en 2013 o 2014 pueda subir a niveles altos, pero explícale al que compró hace unos cuantos años con un dividendo muy inferior de 0,6-0,8 €/año como entonces sus acciones estaban a 21-23 € y en estos momentos con el doble de dividendo han estado cerquita de la 1/2 hace relativamente poco (y creo que volverán a esos niveles). Tú sabías que Apple hace muchísimo tiempo (y menudo subidón lleva estos años)que no reparte dividendo y ahora que están en sobreacumulación las manos fuertes, parece que quieren volver a repartir (a quién quieren retener? o es que quieren ir parando de investigar como locos??. El beneficio, o lo inviertes, o lo repartes para..fidelizar. Hombre, está bien que tengan beneficio, eso siempre..
Me crearé mi propia Plataforma social de trading antidividendo y noticias_invertia..


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Digo yo que algo tiene que ver que sean grandes empresas y multinacionales...
> 
> Inditex da una mierda dividendo y ahí la tienes.



Esa es una rara avis en bolsa
no me gusta ni comprare nada de esa
Eso de que un tio tenga el 60% del capital la hace muy vulnerable ,si ese tio casca la cotizacion se ira a la mierda en 6 meses,no le doy mas

Capitaliza como el SAN,pero D.Emilio solo tiene el 1% del capital


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> AYY!! ya os convenceréis del tema del dividendo. No digo que telefónica en 2013 o 2014 pueda subir a niveles altos, pero explícale al que compró hace unos cuantos años con un dividendo muy inferior de 0,6-0,8 €/año como entonces sus acciones estaban a 21-23 € y en estos momentos con el doble de dividendo han estado cerquita de la 1/2 hace relativamente poco (y creo que volverán a esos niveles). Tú sabías que Apple hace muchísimo tiempo (y menudo subidón lleva estos años)que no reparte dividendo y ahora que están en sobreacumulación las manos fuertes, parece que quieren volver a repartir (a quién quieren retener? o es que quieren ir parando de investigar como locos??. El beneficio, o lo inviertes, o lo repartes para..fidelizar. Hombre, está bien que tengan beneficio, eso siempre..
> Me crearé mi propia Plataforma social de trading antidividendo y noticias_invertia..



Hay valores de
RENTA fija y 
RENTA variable
¿Si un valor no da dividendo en que grupo estaria?
En el mero especulativo,cuando los trileros se cansen de jugar la tiraran como juguete roto a la papelera y fin,lease PRISA


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay valores de
> RENTA fija y
> RENTA variable
> ¿Si un valor no da dividendo en que grupo estaria?
> En el mero especulativo,cuando los trileros se cansen de jugar la tiraran como juguete roto a la papelera y fin,lease PRISA



las materias y los cruces de divisas no reparten dividendo y se mueven que da gusto..Las empresas que reparten fuerte dividendo suelen ser las blue chips, que necesitan un endeudamiento muy alto y para eso las entidades, les solicitan un nivel de capitalización alto. Es más, según pierden cotización, tienen que aportar más garantías a sus acreedores de pasivo financiero.
Cuando Inditex por ejemplo, haya tocado máximos, repartirá mucho mayor beneficio para estabilizar su deuda, pero para llegar arriba ha tenido que invertir, expandirse y repartir muy poquito dividendo durante estos años.
Ya te convencerás con el tiempo.


----------



## Averroes (3 Nov 2011)

Yo como accionista temporal y minoritario de una empresa, preferiría que la empresa me fuera repartiendo los beneficios que fuese teniendo aunque eso pudiera mermar su potencial de crecimiento. 
Es cierto que el detraer caja para dividendos merma la capacidad de realizar nuevas inversiones y por tanto de generar mayor valor a largo plazo. Pero quién te asegura que las decisiones de la compañía respecto a esas inversiones sean las adecuadas y que además vayan aumentar el flujo futuro de entradas de caja?
Por cierto, el endeudamiento de las empresas, incluso sin aumentar el crecimiento de los beneficios, crea directamente valor para el accionista. Lógicamente siempre y cuando ese endeudamiento no ponga en riesgo la supervivencia de la empresa.
En resumen, desde mi pdv, más vale pájaro en mano....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Nov 2011)

*sobre el DAX*

El Dax también parece que pinta bastante bien. El mínimo del otro día nos ha permitido trazar un canal técnico (4 toques) sobre el que se movería la formación. Hay una zona de mínimos no muy al tick pero sí zonal entre 5760-5750 ptos con buenas implicaciones alcistas en caso de activar. Por si fuera poco, parece que el retroceso del otro día, ha permitido hacer una estructura fibo correcta (llevaba subiendo desde los 4960 a la buena de Dios) que también pondría pasta en caso de activar.
El único pero, el canal, que yo veo claro (que nada es seguro aquí), que es alcista y los canales alcistas rompen por lo general a la baja.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.
> 
> ...




Pero entonces, ¿derrapa o no derrapa? ::

A ver mañana qué tal se nos da el día. La semana ha estado un poco movidita en mi caso... de mañana dependerá que la cierre bastante bien, o "allegro ma non troppo".

Vamos, ya sabe Ud. que la extrema volatibilidad y yo no somos grandes amigos, precisamente...


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca, comprades, decir algo sobre GAS y IBEX pa mañana



Que no sea dicho:

GAS vigilar los 13,39 por arriba y los 13,14 por abajo. Si rompe la resistencia, se va a 13,62 como primer objetivo, de otro modo habría que mirar hacia los 12,90.

En el IBEX todavía no tenemos una rotura clara de los 8.730, pero si rompe, especialmente superando máximos anteriores (de hecho ahora mismo da más garantías que los 730 estrictos), deberíamos apuntar a los 8.977. Por abajo los 8.600 son el soporte de referencia en el muy corto plazo con ese doble apoyo tan claro, y si los perfora habría que aceptar que las cosas no son tan bonitas como nos dice el exreferéndum griego.

En cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa. Estamos muy laterales y eso supone ir en busca de movimientos muy grandes cuando nos alejamos del suelo o el techo, con stops también amplios, o movimientos muy pequeños y definidos, pero nunca quedarnos a medio camino, porque de otro modo la propia volatilidad del mercado nos echará con facilidad.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

ghkghk, 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-196.html#post5158809

Desde luego que no ha llegado a los 8,50, pero un recorte de casi el 10% desde los niveles que la comentamos no se lo ha quitado nadie. Fíjate que aunque el IBEX siguió subiendo, esta y ITX, de la cual hice el mismo comentario, casi ni se movieron. Estaban realizando un techo de corto plazo clarísimo y debido a que en el pasado cosecharon grandes éxitos nos cuesta aceptar que puedan dar problemas cuando "todo sube".

Esta pienso que es de las lecciones a repasar de vez en cuando; interiorizar que cada valor tiene su papel en la gran orquestra del mercado, y que aunque hay veces que el violín toca solo, en otros movimientos ni siquiera interviene.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esta pienso que es de las lecciones a repasar de vez en cuando; interiorizar que cada valor tiene su papel en la gran orquestra del mercado, y que aunque *hay veces que el violín toca solo*, en otros movimientos ni siquiera interviene.



Hum... esa reflexión me ha gustado, Claca. Me viene la imagen de Tonuel a la cabeza xD

(que por cierto, en qué andará metido... hace mucho que no aparece)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ghkghk,
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-196.html#post5158809
> 
> ...



Permitan un inciso. Era Ud. o ghkghk quien estaba en CAR, no? Como la ve ahora que ha llegado a los 20? La llevo desde 36 así que ni le cuento...

PD: esto me recuerda a las preguntas en directo que le hacen al maestro Saez del Castillo en plan marujo total ::

PD2: ay! Tonuel, Tonuel, sí que se le hecha de menos... y a Don Pepito con sus Arias....


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2011)

Y esto hay que comentarlo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...x-35-octubre-2011-2-parte-62.html#post5207815

No salió, porque no todo sale bien y a menudo me equivoco en mis comentarios, pero creo conveniente añadir que este tipo figuras ganan en fiabilidad cuando la inclinación va en contra de la tendencia previa, es decir, luego de una gran caída una bandera con inclinación alcista, y después de una subida fuerte una bandera ondeando a la baja, pero tampoco es un requisito indispenasable. Simplemente no se cumplió.

Por cierto, EBRO a corto plazo es de las mejores acciones del IBEX. Si miráis un gráfico veréis que más o menos paró en el nivel que señalaba como ex-resistencia y en pleno cuerpo de la bandera, muy buena señal independientemente de que anulara la figura. No me mojo en si va a subir o va a bajar ni voy a dar niveles, pero tiene pinta de comportarse mejor que la media del mercado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Nov 2011)

Los místicos y sagrados 10.700 de Robotnics, o como se llame el profeta, están cada vez más cerca. :XX:


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Llevo unos días echándole un ojo a viscofan como opción a entrar en un largo plazo. Me parece que ha perdido la directriz alcista empezada en agosto y ahora parece haber iniciado una tendencia bajista.

No sé si alguien podría darme alguna opinión sobre si es interesante, posible punto de entrada y demás. Se lo agradecería mucho .


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Permitan un inciso. Era Ud. o ghkghk quien estaba en CAR, no? Como la ve ahora que ha llegado a los 20? La llevo desde 36 así que ni le cuento...
> 
> PD: esto me recuerda a las preguntas en directo que le hacen al maestro Saez del Castillo en plan marujo total ::
> 
> PD2: ay! Tonuel, Tonuel, sí que se le hecha de menos... y a Don Pepito con sus Arias....



CARREFOUR la comenté aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-139.html#post5131326

No le queda nada... Como dije entonces, es un valor que normalmente se toma su tiempo (años) para formar un suelo y, de momento, lleva poco. A corto está en resistencia clarísima, en esos 20,20, completando además un segundo impulso recientemente, pero no ha perdido la directriz alcista. Si rompe con claridad el siguiente objetivo serían los 22,50, pero claro, si empieza a recortar, ¿dónde está el stop? Desde mi punto de vista el stop con filosofía conservadora estaría en un cierre por debajo de los 17,90, y eso, desde precios actuales, supone un 10%, mucho dolor.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Llevo unos días echándole un ojo a viscofan como opción a entrar en un largo plazo. Me parece que ha perdido la directriz alcista empezada en agosto y ahora parece haber iniciado una tendencia bajista.
> 
> No sé si alguien podría darme alguna opinión sobre si es interesante, posible punto de entrada y demás. Se lo agradecería mucho .



No me gusta nada para el largo plazo, estuvo entre mis elegidas para posición de largos cuando había volumen en bolsa, presentaba canales perfectos y podías salir bien, sin problemas.. (no puedes entrar en corto en este valor me parece), pero no me gusta nada para el largo plazo (si, quizás tiene algún impulso pequeño para el corto). Te digo el por qué?
Entiendo que ha completado 3 estructuras claras de fibos. Ha formado o está formando techete, cada uno con menos volumen y su formación final de techo es a mi modo de ver, la catalogada como Diamante, rara, pero que en principio no deja de ser un HCH con un pullback muy temprano, pero cuidado, con objetivo bajista en general muy fuerte. Es una formación rara, pero jodida y yo se la veo.
Si mi opinión te sirve de algo, no me gusta como valor de cartera (tampoco me gustan las carteras jejeje).


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No me gusta nada para el largo plazo, estuvo entre mis elegidas para posición de largos cuando había volumen en bolsa, presentaba canales perfectos y podías salir bien, sin problemas.. (no puedes entrar en corto en este valor me parece), pero no me gusta nada para el largo plazo (si, quizás tiene algún impulso pequeño para el corto). Te digo el por qué?
> Entiendo que ha completado 3 estructuras claras de fibos. Ha formado o está formando techete, cada uno con menos volumen y su formación final de techo es a mi modo de ver, la catalogada como Diamante, rara, pero que en principio no deja de ser un HCH con un pullback muy temprano, pero cuidado, con objetivo bajista en general muy fuerte. Es una formación rara, pero jodida y yo se la veo.
> Si mi opinión te sirve de algo, no me gusta como valor de cartera (tampoco me gustan las carteras jejeje).



Muchas gracias . Había mirado un gráfico a 6 meses. El de largo plazo que pones es bastante significativo. Lo de los 3 fibos no lo conocía, gracias por la información.

Por lo que veo esos 3 picos parecen formar un hch. Desechada pues, que no tiene buena pinta. Gracias.


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Iba a saltar al huerto de Botín, pero me tenía que ir y no me atreví abrir la operación que tenía en mente (Tras la caida a saco y frenado en seco en el suelo del canal, que encima me salía como fibo "Nicasiano" relevante, etc) Podría haber ajustado cuentas con el SAN y borrado sus números rojos de mi cuenta *pero fui un cobarde* :´(
> He tenido algunas operaciones malísimas, pero esta no-operación *me ha dejado peor cuerpo que ninguna* ::



Qué pena amigo Optimista.

Pero he de decirle que no se trata de cobardia sino de "falta de fe" (lo que es aún más grave) y, tal como dice, su propio cuerpo se lo reclama.

En fin... el camino a la santidad está plagado de apostasias y abandonos. Sólo los que permanecen fieles al lado del camino justo son los que llegan.

No diga Ud. que el claquismo no le tendió la mano franca y sincera y le brindó un abrazo fraterno. Se ha marchado porque Ud. quiso.

Quien hoy se atreviera en el momento de mayor peligro (5,62) se ha llevado 25 ctvs x acción y, por lo que parece, puede que otros tantos mañana.

Rezaré por su alma.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No me gusta nada para el largo plazo, estuvo entre mis elegidas para posición de largos cuando había volumen en bolsa, presentaba canales perfectos y podías salir bien, sin problemas.. (no puedes entrar en corto en este valor me parece), pero no me gusta nada para el largo plazo (si, quizás tiene algún impulso pequeño para el corto). Te digo el por qué?
> Entiendo que ha completado 3 estructuras claras de fibos. Ha formado o está formando techete, cada uno con menos volumen y su formación final de techo es a mi modo de ver, la catalogada como Diamante, rara, pero que en principio no deja de ser un HCH con un pullback muy temprano, pero cuidado, con objetivo bajista en general muy fuerte. Es una formación rara, pero jodida y yo se la veo.
> Si mi opinión te sirve de algo, no me gusta como valor de cartera (tampoco me gustan las carteras jejeje).



¿Lo del 'zombie comiendo' es también una señal del gráfico o va aparte?

:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Qué pena amigo Optimista.
> 
> Pero he de decirle que no se trata de cobardia sino de "falta de fe" (lo que es aún más grave) y, tal como dice, su propio cuerpo se lo reclama.
> 
> ...



Impóngame una penitencia, necesito purgar mi falta de fe para recuperar el camino de la iluminación. o


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Nov 2011)

Hoy nadie da proyecciones... sin guías me siento solo en mis practicas


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

1244, como lo traspase a conciencia es para empezar a sacar los paracaídas


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> CARREFOUR la comenté aquí:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-139.html#post5131326
> 
> No le queda nada... Como dije entonces, es un valor que normalmente se toma su tiempo (años) para formar un suelo y, de momento, lleva poco. A corto está en resistencia clarísima, en esos 20,20, completando además un segundo impulso recientemente, pero no ha perdido la directriz alcista. Si rompe con claridad el siguiente objetivo serían los 22,50, pero claro, si empieza a recortar, ¿dónde está el stop? Desde mi punto de vista el stop con filosofía conservadora estaría en un cierre por debajo de los 17,90, y eso, desde precios actuales, supone un 10%, mucho dolor.



Por cierto, desde que la comentó, una rentabilidad acumulada del 18,85% (creo que después de deducir los gastos), con dos fechas de salida: el 28 de octubre, y ayer nueva oportunidad, por si alguien se perdió la primera. 

Realmente, todo un acierto... en mi caso, en papertrading :´´(


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por cierto, desde que la comentó, una rentabilidad acumulada del 18,85% (creo que después de deducir los gastos), con dos fechas de salida: el 28 de octubre, y ayer nueva oportunidad, por si alguien se perdió la primera.
> 
> Realmente, todo un acierto... en mi caso, en papertrading :´´(





Y en el mío bajándome tras ganar un 3% :vomito:


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y en el mío bajándome tras ganar un 3% :vomito:



Si es que nos meten el dinero en el bolsillo y no nos dejamos... :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy nadie da proyecciones... sin guías me siento solo en mis practicas



No me atrevo a decirle algo con mucha seguridad, porque hemos abierto justo en medio del canal para hoy y estamos además bastante lejos.... pero puede probar un lago en 6078 SP+25 , y corto en 6286 SP-30 . 

Como ve, hemos abierto lejos de ambos extremos... aunque con la volatibilidad de los últimos días, no me extrañaría en absoluto que llegasemos a tocar ambos sin problemas en una sola sesión (!!)

Luego, estos días hay otro problema: al estar metidos los putos fundamentales de por medio (G-papas) en unos momentos tan excepcionales como los que estamos viviendo estos días, los movimientos vienen con mucho momentum (demasiado) y son perfectamente capaces de barrer las proyecciones (tenga en cuenta que hay mucha gente ahí afuera que entiende de pánico y de euforia, pero no de aproximadores neurales.. vamos, que se la suda).

Ayer, por ejemplo, la proyección de primer relevante superior se respetó escrupulosamente y dió un movimiento fácil de +25 pips. Pero la segunda proyección de techo absoluto falló estrepitosamente. 

¿Por qué? Porque para ese entonces ya venía el run-run en el mercado de que el G-papas se había echado para atrás con el tema del referendum, y las compras eran imparables. Barrieron la proyección como un tsunami.

En este tipo de días, la verdad, es casi mejor operar a "bayoneta calada" (price action), a lo _Janus-style_. No es algo que me guste hacer, porque la operativa a price action es muy estresante, pero sí es cierto que en media hora de buen trading puedes cerrar los objetivos del día y olvidarte de un mercado que está demasiado loco esta última semana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Gamesa ya ha superado los máximos de ayer, ahora se enfrenta a la zona más peligrosa, entre el 3.56 y el 3.67 hay trampas de todo tipo, incluido el volver a la directriz perdida el otro día.







Y el PMI industrial español en 41... :´(

Saludos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte aparte :Baile::Baile:, estoy barajando alguna imagen que colocarme como todo kiski ..y me las dejo colgadas en el escritorio (este viernes, por ahora creo que podré entrar alguna que otra vez por aquí..mi jefe está reunido )
En todo caso, se puede hacer algún paralelismo entre el zombie y nuestro índice y este pullback (su último buen trago) desde septiembre...


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Los datos económicos que han salido hoy son peores de lo esperado.

Esto igual se desinfla un poco hoy no?


----------



## Misterio (4 Nov 2011)

PMI 41 y luego sale el banco de España diciendo que el PIB quedo en 0 en este trimestre, vaya huevos.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Nov 2011)

Muchas gracias por esas cifras.

De momento estaba asustado, porque de 3 posiciones abiertas intentando seguir la tendencia(tick a tick) en las 3 me han barrido los stops en segundos(y eran "amplios").

Así no hay Dios que entre con pasta real, me sangran poco a poco (30€ a 30€ xd)


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.
> 
> ...



Me traigo los niveles de hoy, que se quedan en el olvido

Ibex 8788-8716 que nos manda a 8590

Suerte shiquillos...


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los datos económicos que han salido hoy son peores de lo esperado.
> 
> Esto igual se desinfla un poco hoy no?





España .... malos datos .... uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Eso tiene que estar descontado, fijo 

Pd Buenos días y tal.


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

Serán mamone...me han puesto título reptiliano. Ahora soy un magufo..de aquí a Cuarto Milenio.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

Los datos hispanistanís son una perroflautada. A lo que hay que ver es al dato del paro usano a las 13,30h


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy nadie da proyecciones... sin guías me siento solo en mis practicas



Yo las deje anoche...ya se que no es lo mismo que las de Pollastre, pero no me ijnore asín...::::::::


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Me gustaría volver a entrar en TEF después de que hayan pagado el dividendo, pero no tengo claro en que precio.

Ya tengo tema de reflexión este finde jejej


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Serán mamone...me han puesto título reptiliano. Ahora soy un magufo..de aquí a Cuarto Milenio.




Eso le pasa por no dar niveles mañaneros para el Dax, y sólo para el Ibex... normal que le tilden de magufero pompero ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Nov 2011)

SNB ahora en catalunya radio.

buenos dias y tal


----------



## Jamóncontomate (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me gustaría volver a entrar en TEF después de que hayan pagado el dividendo, pero no tengo claro en que precio.
> 
> Ya tengo tema de reflexión este finde jejej



No se lo que te interesará, pero si entras antes los impuestos por plusvalías serán menores al haber comprado más caro.

Buenos días.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo las deje anoche...ya se que no es lo mismo que las de Pollastre, pero no me ijnore asín...::::::::



Disculpeme caballero, las pasé por alto.

Desde las 7 de la tarde que abandono este hilo hasta las 8 y algo de la mañana que lo recupero hay muchísimas páginas.

"Me se" despistaría el post.


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

> Iniciado por FranR Ver Mensaje
> 
> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en* 1255* y 1244.



Por ahora minipunto, tocar y rebotar. :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta... ¿las minusvalías enormes que arrastro con TRE se pueden compensar con beneficios de dividendos? ¿o sólo se compensan minusvalías y plusvalías en la compra-venta?

Sé que se descuenta y tal, pero la semana que viene subirá algo.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No me atrevo a decirle algo con mucha seguridad, porque hemos abierto justo en medio del canal para hoy y estamos además bastante lejos.... pero puede probar un lago en 6078 SP+25 , y corto en 6286 SP-30 .
> 
> Como ve, hemos abierto lejos de ambos extremos... aunque con la volatibilidad de los últimos días, no me extrañaría en absoluto que llegasemos a tocar ambos sin problemas en una sola sesión (!!)
> 
> ...



De los mejores post que su señoría ha escrito, no diré por qué debido a la evidencia.:XX:

Efectivamente, en sesiones como las de hoy se debe extremar la prudencia porque el tinglado va a golpes de las noticias noticiosas.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Gamesa ya ha superado los máximos de ayer, ahora se enfrenta a la zona más *peligrosa*, entre el 3.56 y el 3.67 hay trampas de todo tipo, incluido el volver a la directriz perdida el otro día.
> 
> ...



Peligrosa?, es este valor todo es un warningn perenne. Tenga cuidado a ver si viene una aspa eólica por detrás y hace una faena.


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso le pasa por no dar niveles mañaneros para el Dax, y sólo para el Ibex... normal que le tilden de magufero pompero ::



Uste no lee mis mensajesssss....dax 6038

Que es eso de las gafaaas...6.038


----------



## Jamóncontomate (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta... ¿las minusvalías enormes que arrastro con TRE se pueden compensar con beneficios de dividendos? ¿o sólo se compensan minusvalías y plusvalías en la compra-venta?
> 
> Sé que se descuenta y tal, pero la semana que viene subirá algo.



Ni idea. Sería interesante saberlo para los que superen los 1500 euros en dividendos, que no es mi caso pero espero llegar algún día.


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> De los mejores post que su señoría ha escrito, no diré por qué debido a la evidencia.:XX:
> 
> Efectivamente, en sesiones como las de hoy se debe extremar la prudencia porque el tinglado va a golpes de las noticias noticiosas.



Y conste que me lo pasé como los monos el otro día haciendo "chasing" al mercado en paralelo con Ud., pero es que el action price me estresssssa que te cagas te lo juro por Snoopy ::

(_yet _parece que vamos a tener que repetir hoy...)


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ni idea. Sería interesante saberlo para los que superen los 1500 euros en dividendos, que no es mi caso pero espero llegar algún día.




Es que esta semana se me había ocurrido comprar TEF, pero no quería quedarme enganchado el dividendo porque cobraría más de 1.500... pero si puedo compensar con las pérdidas de TRE... pues quizá lo vea con otros ojos.


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Uste no lee mis mensajesssss....dax 6038
> 
> Que es eso de las gafaaas...6.038



Hummm..... qué incorrección.... no tengo el 6038 por ningún lado... glubs. Lo que tengo es un 6002 como "low cost" para hoy...

Qué emoción... Ud. o yo, uno de los dos ha metido la pata hoy al cocinar proyecciones :cook:


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2011)

Ahí van los Janus's figures para el DAX, si es que los perroflautas y las noticias lo permiten. Si es así, funcionarán seguro 

-Por arriba los 6200 y 6422.
-Por abajo los 5990-6020 y más abajo los 5780-5820.

Mientras tanto el DAX en un canal bajista perfecto en series de minuto, voy para adentro.


----------



## morgan (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta... ¿las minusvalías enormes que arrastro con TRE se pueden compensar con beneficios de dividendos? ¿o sólo se compensan minusvalías y plusvalías en la compra-venta?
> 
> Sé que se descuenta y tal, pero la semana que viene subirá algo.



No se pueden compensar. Sus minusvalias en compra-venta irían como perdida patrimonial y solo sirve para compensar con ganancias patrimoniales. Supongamos que usted tiene una casa que vende más caro de lo que le costó. Esa ganancia patrimonial supondría que luego hacienda le vendría a darle el hachazo. Pero podría usar lo de TRE para que la mordida fuera menor.

Los dividendos de acciones computan como rendimientos del capital mobiliario y tienen la misma consideración que si fueran intereses de un depósito, por ejemplo. Así que le tocaría soltar el 19%, siempre que haya ganado más de 1500 euros, claro.


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -*6002*)
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.
> 
> ...



Mire usted mi segundo nivel SO APRENDIZZ:::::::XX::XX::XX: Con respeto,eso si...que no falte


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Mire usted mi segundo nivel SO APRENDIZZ:::::::XX::XX::XX: Con respeto,eso si...que no falte



Hmmm... hoy ha librado... pero no podrá correr eternamente.... finalmente le daré caza y ofreceré su cabeza a la Iglesia Claquista en bandeja de plata.

Seguro que Nico sabrá bien qué hacer con Ud.... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y conste que me lo pasé como los monos el otro día haciendo "chasing" al mercado en paralelo con Ud., pero es que el action price me estresssssa que te cagas te lo juro por Snoopy ::
> 
> (_yet _parece que vamos a tener que repetir hoy...)



Yo con el reward del otro día me apuntaré a algun cursillo que permita ganar más dedicándole menos tiempo y riesgo, estoy seguro que habrá una amplia oferta ::

Cierro el corto DAX cantado hace nada con 12 pipos. Día hecho porque ayer entré en 18,68 en SG y salí corriendo esta mañana con 390 euros.
Ahora voy a currar un poco que no todo va a ser atesorar pasivo laboral ...

Usted siga dando estopa a estos desalmados de la bolsa, que la verdad es que lo hace bastante bien. Ya me dirá el cursillo con el que lo logró


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ni idea. Sería interesante saberlo para los que superen los 1500 euros en dividendos, que no es mi caso pero espero llegar algún día.



Yo hace dos años compré justo antes de dividendo y me quedé enganchada luego del descuento.

Me da un pelo pánico.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

morgan dijo:


> No se pueden compensar. Sus minusvalias en compra-venta irían como perdida patrimonial y solo sirve para compensar con ganancias patrimoniales. Supongamos que usted tiene una casa que vende más caro de lo que le costó. Esa ganancia patrimonial supondría que luego hacienda le vendría a darle el hachazo. Pero podría usar lo de TRE para que la mordida fuera menor.
> 
> Los dividendos de acciones computan como rendimientos del capital mobiliario y tienen la misma consideración que si fueran intereses de un depósito, por ejemplo. Así que le tocaría soltar el 19%, siempre que haya ganado más de 1500 euros, claro.




Interesante, útil, claro y conciso. No me bastaba con un simple thanks.


----------



## darwinn (4 Nov 2011)

Y si tan claro es que se descuenta, por qué no ponerse corto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

Porque tienes que abonar el dividendo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, no entiendo como una persona que vende una casa con muchas plusvalías y tiene ciertos ahorros, los mete en bolsa todos antes de tributar a Hacienda. Si le sale mal, se deduce, y si le sale bien, mayor ganancia todavía.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Y si tan claro es que se descuenta, por qué no ponerse corto?




Porque estando corto pagas tú el dividendo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, no entiendo como una persona que vende una casa con muchas plusvalías y tiene ciertos ahorros, los mete en bolsa todos antes de tributar a Hacienda. Si le sale mal, se deduce, y si le sale bien, mayor ganancia todavía.



Manuel Jove compra el 4,9% del BBVA y se convierte en el primer accionista · ELPAÍS.com

Cambie piso por inmobiliaria.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Manuel Jove compra el 4,9% del BBVA y se convierte en el primer accionista · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Cambie piso por inmobiliaria.




Correcto. Pero es que el otro día me enteré que mi cuñado ha pagado a Hacienda por las plusvalías de un piso que vendió. Y es lo primero que pensé sabiendo que tiene ciertos ahorros. Los metes en bolsa, si sube bien y si baja no mal.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, ¿qué sabemos de José Antonio Madrigal? Es que da un curso de bolsa al que me invitan a ir... ¿Es de los que enseñan porque no valen para ganarlo por si mismos o hace ambas cosas?

Leyendo su CV parece que de los segundos. Y de largo.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo hace dos años compré justo antes de dividendo y me quedé enganchada luego del descuento.
> 
> Me da un pelo pánico.



¿Enganchada con el recorte del pago o por una bajada de otro tipo? Si es así te puede pasar con y sin dividendo cobrado.

Edito: Quede claro que no recomiendo TEF para largo plazo.


----------



## olafien (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que el otro día me enteré que mi cuñado ha pagado a Hacienda por las plusvalías de un piso que vendió. Y es lo primero que pensé sabiendo que tiene ciertos ahorros. Los metes en bolsa, si sube bien y si baja no mal.




Ese "no mal" hay que verlo en su justa medida: me ahorraré de pagarle a Hacienda el 19% de lo que pierda.

*Pero el otro 81% lo habré perdido yo...* ::

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

Buenos y verdes dias
Seguimos ordeñando un poco las plusvalias


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué sabemos de José Antonio Madrigal? Es que da un curso de bolsa al que me invitan a ir... ¿Es de los que enseñan porque no valen para ganarlo por si mismos o hace ambas cosas?
> 
> Leyendo su CV parece que de los segundos. Y de largo.



Curso Bolsa Jose Antonio Madrigal - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA



> Lidera una grupo de inversores, casi una secta, y digo secta por que para poder participar con ellos, tienes que ser bautizado con el curso del que estais hablando. tiene una filosofía DIFERENTE A TODO EL MUNDO, y me consta que los resultados son IMPRESIONANTES, ya que mi amigo Rafa de Sevilla pertenece a las Tortugas Hispánicas. Su método es infaltilmente SENCILLO, y el resultado es muy bueno. La filosofía es la siguiente:
> 
> 1) El 98% de los trader palman, la mayoría rápidamente.
> 
> ...



Todo esto, a beneficio de inventario, que yo solo lo he leído por ahí.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En este tipo de días, la verdad, es casi mejor operar a "bayoneta calada" (price action), a lo _Janus-style_. No es algo que me guste hacer, porque la operativa a price action es muy estresante, pero sí es cierto que en media hora de buen trading puedes cerrar los objetivos del día y olvidarte de un mercado que está demasiado loco esta última semana.



.
LO de Janus el otro día fue espectacular, pero para eso HAY QUE VALER, claramente, por aptitudes y por carácter. Yo, aunque me saliese bien, duraría una semana con ese estilo de trading.

Una de las cosas fundamentales que, creo, he aprendido de esto, es que cada uno tiene que buscar su sitio, su estilo, sus herramientas, sus plazos, su riesgo, etc ... y que acompañe un poquito la suerte.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa. Estamos muy laterales y eso supone ir en busca de movimientos muy grandes cuando nos alejamos del suelo o el techo, con stops también amplios, o movimientos muy pequeños y definidos, pero nunca quedarnos a medio camino, porque de otro modo la propia volatilidad del mercado nos echará con facilidad.



.
YA sabíamos que lo suyo tenía truco. No es el AT, es una interiorización profunda del funcionamiento de los mercados. Vd. lleva el "algoritmo" puesto.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## univac (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> CARREFOUR la comenté aquí:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-139.html#post5131326
> 
> No le queda nada... Como dije entonces, es un valor que normalmente se toma su tiempo (años) para formar un suelo y, de momento, lleva poco. A corto está en resistencia clarísima, en esos 20,20, completando además un segundo impulso recientemente, pero no ha perdido la directriz alcista. Si rompe con claridad el siguiente objetivo serían los 22,50, pero claro, si empieza a recortar, ¿dónde está el stop? Desde mi punto de vista el stop con filosofía conservadora estaría en un cierre por debajo de los 17,90, y eso, desde precios actuales, supone un 10%, mucho dolor.



Pues ya esta en 20,30


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

Huele a goma quemada o soy yo señor Pollastre, como anda el TC?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

swing de 20 pipos, si resulta que yo tambien tengo un tc de esos y sin enterarme, que cosas.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (4 Nov 2011)

Monto un curso con compinches. Lo publicitamos en foros.
Nos llamamos tortugas hispánicas (=ingresos lentos pero seguros de personas patriotas).
Sencillísimo, que lo entiendan hasta los idiotas. Amplio mercado.
Te cobramos. Lo metemos en depósitos y pisos. La bolsa es peligrosa.
Entras en una red de la que te tienes que fiar de lo que dicen que ganan indemostrablemente, y me imagino que siempre los mismos.
Acabas en pelotas y hasta las pelotas. Como muchos otros. 
Se acaba el chollo.

Otro de la cuadrilla pasa a nuevo gurú con gran sistema.
Lo publicitamos en foros.
...


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Huele a goma quemada o soy yo señor Pollastre, como anda el TC?



Lleva ya un tiempo oliendo a chamusquina, la verdad... esa parada en 615x es la que corresponde con las barras más grandes, y luego eso ha provocado el viaje hacia abajo que hemos tenido. 

Lo curioso del asunto es que incluso con 25 pips menos, las barras siguen estando rojas... viene más momento tonuelístico, quizás... ienso:


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Ese "no mal" hay que verlo en su justa medida: me ahorraré de pagarle a Hacienda el 19% de lo que pierda.
> 
> *Pero el otro 81% lo habré perdido yo...* ::
> 
> Saludos



*Olafien:*

Entiendo que tiene razón *ghkghk*.

Si tu pérdida es de 6000 euros, compensas por esos 6000 euros, no por el "19%" de los 6000 euros.

Es por esa misma causa que las empresas con grandes ganancias muchas veces compran compañías QUEBRADAS -pero buenas para levantar-. Usan su posición fiscal y las obtienen GRATIS (ya que pasan el quebranto y anulan sus beneficios).

Pocos años despues tienen una compañía ya recuperada, bonita que venden con pingues beneficios y A COMPRARSE OTRA !

Tengo que confesar que me fui del Reino antes de tener que aplicar el tema fiscal por lo que puedo estar oxidado en esta materia pero, los quebrantos pueden compensar las ganancias íntegramente.

Lo que plantea ghkghk es "ingeniería fiscal" pura (lo que demuestra su inteligencia) porque, si sale mal, la pérdida se compensa con lo que hubiera pagado de impuestos.

En tanto que si sale bien, pagará MAS impuestos pero, una gran parte de ellos surgirá de esta ganancia lograda "con seguro de pérdida" incorporado.

Mientras que una persona sin saldo a favor invierte 10.000 euros a su propio riesgo, el que tiene saldo a favor puede invertirlos sabiendo que puede PERDER HASTA SU MONTO DE IMPUESTOS sin que eso altere su cartera.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pues ya esta en 20,30



Hombre, que esto tampoco es 2+2=4, además de que se va 10 céntimos por el momento. Si Claca, o cualquiera, acertara todas sus predicciones no escribiría aquí, más que nada porque tendría TODO el dinero que quisiera. Miles y miles de millones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

Al señor ghkghk le esta comenzando a salir cola, no le digo mas.

Sobre su inteligencia, sobra decir que es directivo de una empresa farmaceutica, no le digo mas nuevamente, su unico pero es que aun no se ha comprado un BMW, pero lo hara, y entonces sera cum laude.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Olafien:*
> 
> Entiendo que tiene razón *ghkghk*.
> 
> ...




Así lo contemplaba yo, las pérdidas las cubres completas hasta llegar a lo que debas pagar de plusvalías... o eso creo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo hace dos años compré justo antes de dividendo y me quedé enganchada luego del descuento.
> 
> Me da un pelo pánico.



Buenos días a todos, caballeros y señoritas.

¿Qué es pelo pánico?


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2011)

Señores... aprovecho de paso para despedirme.

No es que no voy a pasar por el hilo -lo haré todo lo que pueda- simplemente que ha terminado mi mes de "vacanzas y estudio" y entro en modo "fiestas y festejos".

Ahora tocan los viajes -andaré por Madrid incluso aunque mi destino es la romántica Roma aprovechando sus lluvias de Noviembre- y luego toca para los pagos de Bernanke.

En mis ratos libres daré unas leidas pero, ya hasta Enero no creo que pueda retomar el ritmo que he llevado estas semanas.

No puedo dejar de señalar que aprendí muchísimo, me he divertido a mares, salgo con alguna pérdida -producto de la pillada inicial en SAN- pero, sin duda tengo ahora una comprensión mucho más profunda y avanzada de la que tenía cuando inicié este proceso (apenas a nivel de gacela y sin más pretensiones).

Sé que suena a "gran despedida" cuando en realidad es que bajaré mi ritmo de visitas y participaciones en un 80% -no me voy del todo como dije-, pero, lo que cambia es el "momentum".

Algo similiar al caso de nuestro Capitán Zulomán. Completo mi sabático y regreso a los negocios del "mundo real".

Prometo no perder el contacto y los tengo en gran estima.

Abrazo para todos.




*PD =* Maestro Claca, dejo colgada la toga en la sacristía... de paso me llevo ese portafolio de bin laden que tiene guardado detrás de la repisa... prometo darles buen uso !


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al señor ghkghk le esta comenzando a salir cola, no le digo mas.
> 
> Sobre su inteligencia, sobra decir que es directivo de una empresa farmaceutica, no le digo mas nuevamente, su unico pero es que aun no se ha comprado un BMW, pero lo hara, y entonces sera cum laude.




Es una distribuidora de productos farmacéuticos, ojalá fuese directamente un laboratorio.

Sobre ingeniería fiscal sin tener ni idea de fiscalidad (más que a nivel amateur) en su día pensé una muy buena y le comenté a un amigo asesor fiscal (y bueno) qué problemas podría tener y su respuesta fue: ninguno. Una vez le escuché decir que iba a pedir X euros por un ingreso indebido a Hacienda y no sé qué. Y el interés legal estaba por el 6 ó 7, no lo recuerdo. Le pregunté que por qué no hacía ingresos "indebidos" como una simple confusión, metiendo mucho dinero, y luego reclamaba el 7% a Hacienda. Se quedó un poco ::... Muchos meses después hubo un comunicado de Gestha adviertiendo de esta prática por el alto interés legal del dinero.

Quizá empezó a hacerlo a mis espaldas...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Olafien:*
> 
> Entiendo que tiene razón *ghkghk*.
> 
> ...



Si compras una compañia quebrada la valoras a precio de quebrada,no asumes sus deudas con la otra compañia,eso no seria inteligente
Seguirias con dos sociedades distintas juridicamente
No es inteligente


----------



## sirpask (4 Nov 2011)

la bolsa es una tombola ton ton tombola...

Frente a los 10 millones en 2010
IAG gana 327 millones hasta septiembre

IAG ganó 327 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año. En el ejercicio anterior, la aerolínea resultante de la fusión de Iberia y British solo había ganado 10 millones.

Conclusion:

IAG 1,867 -4,31% C 

IAG gana 327 millones hasta septiembre - CincoDías.com


----------



## univac (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, que esto tampoco es 2+2=4, además de que se va 10 céntimos por el momento. Si Claca, o cualquiera, acertara todas sus predicciones no escribiría aquí, más que nada porque tendría TODO el dinero que quisiera. Miles y miles de millones.



En ningun momento fue una critica a Claca, me has malinterpretado. Fue una constatacion de que la resistencia se habia superado y el siguiente paso era el 20,50


Todos queremos a Claca, pero modere su celo


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, no entiendo como una persona que vende una casa con muchas plusvalías y tiene ciertos ahorros, los mete en bolsa todos antes de tributar a Hacienda. Si le sale mal, se deduce, y si le sale bien, mayor ganancia todavía.



La ganancia de la casa la tienes que declarar en el año que se produce (renta del año siguiente), si metes el dinero en bolsa es una "inversión" :: que generará plusvalía o pérdida patrimonial cuando vendas, así que de momento no se compensa.
Si quemas el dinero delante de notario también puedes alegar una pérdida patrimonial y así no pagas impuestos :: aunque estarías perdiendo una 79% del beneficio :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, no entiendo como una persona que vende una casa con muchas plusvalías y tiene ciertos ahorros, los mete en bolsa todos antes de tributar a Hacienda. Si le sale mal, se deduce, y si le sale bien, mayor ganancia todavía.



La ganancia de la casa la tienes que declarar en el año que se produce (renta del año siguiente), si metes el dinero en bolsa es una "inversión" :: que generará plusvalía o pérdida patrimonial cuando vendas, así que de momento no se compensa.
Si quemas el dinero delante de notario también puedes alegar una pérdida patrimonial y así no pagas impuestos :: aunque estarías perdiendo una 79% del beneficio :ouch:


----------



## darwinn (4 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador, haces buenos precio para renting?

Estoy dentro de GAS


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La ganancia de la casa la tienes que declarar en el año que se produce (renta del año siguiente), si metes el dinero en bolsa es una "inversión" :: que generará plusvalía o pérdida patrimonial cuando vendas, así que de momento no se compensa.
> Si quemas el dinero delante de notario también puedes alegar una pérdida patrimonial y así no pagas impuestos :: aunque estarías perdiendo una 79% del beneficio :ouch:



Bueno, pero tienes 4 años para vender esas acciones. Cuando des a "ejecutar la venta"... o ganas o no pierdes.


----------



## olafien (4 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Olafien:*
> 
> Entiendo que tiene razón *ghkghk*.
> 
> ...




Primero, un apunte fiscal español:

Hace años que no se puede comprar una sociedad para aprovechar su crédito fiscal. La compensación de pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores está limitada a que se mantengan los mismos accionistas de cuando se generaron las pérdidas.

Ahora un ejemplo con números de lo que quería decir, a ver si lo se explicar:

El cuñado de ghk vende por 300.000 euros una casa que le costó 200.000 euros. Tiene que tributar a Hacienda el 19% de (300.000-200.000). En total 19.000 euros.

Invierte los 300.000 en bolsa y pierde el 33% (100.000 euros) Según el señor ghk su cuñado ha de ser feliz por que ya no le pagará nada a Hacienda.

Lo que yo digo es que sin la inversión en bolsa tendría en el banco: 300.000 de la venta - 19.000 de impuestos = 281.000 euros.

Y con las pérdidas en bolsa tiene sólo 200.000 euros.

Yo creo que los 81.000 perdidos le han de doler...

Saludos

(Y el server va a trompicones)


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> la bolsa es una tombola ton ton tombola...
> 
> Frente a los 10 millones en 2010
> IAG gana 327 millones hasta septiembre
> ...



Leoncios comiendo


----------



## Masterflash (4 Nov 2011)

Señor Pollatre,
Que le dice el TC de la situación actual del DAX ?
Lleva desde las doce haciendo "la puta i la Ramoneta" y parece que quiere romper hacia arriba pero . . . .


----------



## Masterflash (4 Nov 2011)

Pollastre, no Polla-tre, que tampoco esta mal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

El tema fiscal españo, es para comer aparte, hay mil y una tretas, pero bueno aqui somos todos honrados.

Spam respuestas sobre BMW, no clickar si no interesa, asi no me reportais.


Spoiler



Renting no, ni siquiera en mini considero aceptable el precio.

Me han preguntado varios sobre descuentos. A ver, este tema, porque tampoco creo que a BMW le hiciera gracia que se fuera contando cosas por ahi.

Saber que si os hacen un 14% de descuento sobre configurador, es porque en el concesionario os quieren mas que a su propio hijo. Consiguiendo un 8% yo andaria satisfecho, y con un 10% muy muy satisfecho, bueno yo no, vosotros como clientes claro, y me callo que me conozco la casa.:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Primero, un apunte fiscal español:
> 
> Hace años que no se puede comprar una sociedad para aprovechar su crédito fiscal. La compensación de pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores está limitada a que se mantengan los mismos accionistas de cuando se generaron las pérdidas.
> 
> ...




Así claro. Lo que yo digo es que tiene hasta 19.000 euros de "margen". Podría invertir 300.000 euros sin miedo a perder hasta un 6% de su inversión.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Me estoy perdiendo con lo de hacienda... Tenía entendido que si uno tiene, por ejemplo, 1000€ de pérdidas, podría compensar unas plusvalías de 1000€, que de no haber tenido esas pérdidas supondrían tributar 190€ por incremento patrimonial.

Pero si uno pierde 1000 y gana 1000 no hay incremento y no hay tributación, ¿no es eso?


----------



## olafien (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así claro. Lo que yo digo es que tiene hasta 19.000 euros de "margen". Podría invertir 300.000 euros sin miedo a perder hasta un 6% de su inversión.




De la forma que lo dices parece que mezclas base imponible con cuota a pagar. Si tiene que pagar el 19% de 100.000 = 19.000, no puede compensar 19.000 de pérdidas (base imponible) con 19.000 de pago a Hacienda (cuota a pagar). Compensará el 19% de las pérdidas. Y el otro 81% le desaparecerá de la cuenta bancaria.

Es mejor hacer siempre la cuenta de la vieja. Si en mi ejemplo anterior "sólo" pierde 20.000 euros, mentalmente parece que se compensan con los 19.000 que tenía que pagar y no pagará nada. Pero no, porque los 20.000 son base. En la declaración de renta pondrá:

Incremento patrimonial venta casa: 100.000
Pérdida patrimonial en bolsa: -20.000
Saldo: 80.000
al 19% a pagar: 15.200

La factura fiscal sólo se ha reducido el 19% de los 20.000 de pérdidas.

Saludos


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así claro. Lo que yo digo es que tiene hasta 19.000 euros de "margen". Podría invertir 300.000 euros sin miedo a perder hasta un 6% de su inversión.



Perdonad que me entrometa, pero yo no lo entiendo así.

Vende la casa por 300.000€ con una ganancia patrimonial de 100.000 euros, lo que le supondría pagar 19.000 de impuestos.

Luego invierte los 300.000 euros en acciones. Corta pérdidas cuando va perdiendo 19.000 euros.

Ganancia patrimonial neta: 100.000€ de la casa - 19.000€ perdidos en bolsa = 81.000€. Es sobre esta ganancia patrimonial sobre la que le toca pagar impuestos, ¿no?.

Todavía le quedan por pagar 15390€ en impuestos.

Es decir, de los 19000€ que ha perdido con las acciones "recupera" 3690€ que se ahorra en impuestos. Que no está nada mal, ojo. Ya nos gustaría a todos invertir sabiendo que algo más del 19% de lo que perdamos en realidad lo va a perder otro 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> De la forma que lo dices parece que mezclas base imponible con cuota a pagar. Si tiene que pagar el 19% de 100.000 = 19.000, no puede compensar 19.000 de pérdidas (base imponible) con 19.000 de pago a Hacienda (cuota a pagar). Compensará el 19% de las pérdidas. Y el otro 81% le desaparecerá de la cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Es mejor hacer siempre la cuenta de la vieja. Si en mi ejemplo anterior "sólo" pierde 20.000 euros, mentalmente parece que se compensan con los 19.000 que tenía que pagar y no pagará nada. Pero no, porque los 20.000 son base. En la declaración de renta pondrá:
> 
> ...



Correcto. Ya lo tengo claro. Sigue compensando, pero menos.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

¿Soy yo o está la bolsa completamente parada antes del paro de USA?


----------



## ser superior (4 Nov 2011)

Me da en el hocico, que estamos a días (horas?) del verdadero guano, y que todo este teatro es para inflar un poco el asunto antes de la ostia. Es una sensación que podría razonar. Cierto que hay tanto de razonamiento como de sensaciones en lo que digo, eso no puedo evitarlo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me estoy perdiendo con lo de hacienda... Tenía entendido que si uno tiene, por ejemplo, 1000 de pérdidas, podría compensar unas plusvalías de 1000, que de no haber tenido esas pérdidas supondrían tributar 190 por incremento patrimonial.
> 
> Pero si uno pierde 1000 y gana 1000 no hay incremento y no hay tributación, ¿no es eso?



Esta obligado ha hacer la declaracion si tiene mas de 3 operaciones, tiene unas perdidas de mas de 500 eu. Las perdidas de 1000 eu quedan registradas y pueden ser compensadas en ese mismo periodo o en los ¿4? Siguientes, creo q son 3 o 4 pero se lo esto diciendo de memoria. Sea como sea hay que declararlo. Los dividendos los primeros 1500 eu estan exentos si mantiene las acciones 2 meses.y las plusvalias si ha ganado menos de 6000 tributa al 19 si es mas al 21. Ing me realiza las retenciones oportunas, como no he llegado a mas de 1500 siempre he recuperado el 19% del dividendo retenido, supongo que el tema de superar los 6000 sera parecido a los dividendos y a las rentas del trabajo, deberas tratar con hacienda si te ha retenido lo debido mas o menos, en esre ultimo caso seria mejor que lo confirmase quien haya estado en esa situacion yo aun no ge obtenido 6000 de plusvalias en un solo ejercicio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> *Esta obligado ha hacer la declaracion si tiene mas de 3 operaciones, tiene unas perdidas de mas de 500 eu. Las perdidas de 1000 eu quedan registradas y pueden ser compensadas en ese mismo periodo o en los ¿4? Siguientes, creo q son 3 o 4 pero se lo esto diciendo de memoria. Sea como sea hay que declararlo.* (...)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Sí, sí, no decía que no hubiera que tributar, sino que esas dos operaciones estarían compensadas (las pérdidas se pueden compensar en 4 ejercicios)


----------



## bronx5 (4 Nov 2011)

Menudo zarpazo le han dado al IBEX y al DAX, bajará el IBEX de 8700 y llegará el gran guano???


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Señores... aprovecho de paso para despedirme.
> 
> No es que no voy a pasar por el hilo -lo haré todo lo que pueda- simplemente que ha terminado mi mes de "vacanzas y estudio" y entro en modo "fiestas y festejos".
> 
> ...



Ya sabes Nico, aquí se interviene cuando uno quiere y se opera cuando uno puede, así que ningún problema, aunque ciertamente echaremos de menos tus resúmenes de sesión y los comentarios que realizabas sobre el estado de salud del coche de bertok.

Por lo demás, no te preocupes, pues la nuestra es una iglesia tan Santa, que no requiere de aparatosos ropajes para exaltar las muchas virtudes que predicamos. Únicamente con orar -haciendo el pino, gritando al universo "soy un HCHi gigante, ¡estoy en clara tendencia alcista!"- será suficiente para seguir en la senda que marcan los fibos.

Suerte, hermano, y nos seguimos leyendo.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> Me da en el hocico, que estamos a días (horas?) del verdadero guano, y que todo este teatro es para inflar un poco el asunto antes de la ostia. Es una sensación que podría razonar. *Cierto que hay tanto de razonamiento como de sensaciones en lo que digo*, eso no puedo evitarlo.



¿Sospecha / sabe usted que a Tonuel se le acaban las vacaciones?


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Sospecha / sabe usted que a Tonuel se le acaban las vacaciones?



¿¿¿ Que Tonuel está de vacaciones ???. Eso lo explica todo, caramba.


----------



## univac (4 Nov 2011)

Menudo follon esto de hacienda....entiendo que aunque tengas mas perdidas que ganancias, tienes que declarar todas las operaciones?
No me quiero imaginar el FOLLONACO de los que hacen N operaciones intradiarias...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

Un saludo al señor Nico, y que le leamos pronto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pero tienes 4 años para vender esas acciones. Cuando des a "ejecutar la venta"... o ganas o no pierdes.



De acuerdo, ahora sabemos que se trata de la vivienda habitual y no un inmueble en general 

Tienes hasta dos años para realizar la reinversión desde la fecha de la venta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Menudo follon esto de hacienda....entiendo que aunque tengas mas perdidas que ganancias, tienes que declarar todas las operaciones?
> No me quiero imaginar el FOLLONACO de los que hacen N operaciones intradiarias...




Al final sumando y restando queda como una operacion.


El señor Tonuel se compro un aritos a4 diesel, para mas inri, y hasta que no se le acabe la gasolina no vuelve. Espero que algun dia vuelva, mas que nada por lo bien que lo pasamos con los guanos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Menudo follon esto de hacienda....entiendo que aunque tengas mas perdidas que ganancias, tienes que declarar todas las operaciones?
> No me quiero imaginar el FOLLONACO de los que hacen N operaciones intradiarias...



Supuestamente debes declarar todas las ganancias y pérdidas en detalle, y después agruparlas para compensarlas.
Detalle ganancias
Detalle pérdidas
Total ganancias - total pérdidas

Yo las entro por el global y atpc ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Aquí alguien sabe que el dato USA es bueno, ha barrido stops y en 11 minutos peponazo. Vais a ver lo que es un buen fundamental.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí alguien sabe que el dato USA es bueno, ha barrido stops y en 11 minutos peponazo. Vais a ver lo que es un buen fundamental.









¿Tiene usted intención de fundar otra iglesia que compita con la de claca, ahora que su apóstol se va de vacaciones?


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Una lástima que el dato de paro haya coincidido con el relevante del 6078.... no había contado con el dato macro, y tenía un stop ridículamente ajustado (10 pips) el cual me han saltado, perdiéndome la operación de +20 pips hasta 6100 que estaba cantada desde esta mañana.

En fin, es lo que tiene este negocio... el Lunes, más y mejor 


Cierro por hoy, semana en verde, pero no todo lo que me hubiera gustado. Demasiado ruido fundamental... 

Suerte a los que se queden por el resto del día de hoy.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

No descarte nada. La foto de Papandreu presidirá las homilías.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Menudo follon esto de hacienda....entiendo que aunque tengas mas perdidas que ganancias, tienes que declarar todas las operaciones?
> No me quiero imaginar el FOLLONACO de los que hacen N operaciones intradiarias...



El lío viene cuando se compran y venden en diferentes ejercicios fiscales, que entonces sí que hay que andar detallando, pero si no beneficios - pérdidas y arreando.



ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí alguien sabe que el dato USA es bueno, ha barrido stops y en 11 minutos peponazo. Vais a ver lo que es un buen fundamental.



Estaba pensando lo mismo. Todo al verde (a las 13:31, por si acaso)

EDITO: Pues no. A la espera quedo.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

¿Quién ha trazado esa gráfica? ¿Chainsaw Eddie?

[YOUTUBE]CTyPi_bGmT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Joer, voy a tirar mi sexto sentido, porque está bien jodido )


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Nov 2011)

Vaya dia de movimiento de leones, los bandazos son impresionantes y no tengo muy claro a que vienen, ellos y dios sabran.

Lo que no me cuadra es el rojo de ahora mismo. Hoy toca verde.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí alguien sabe que el dato USA es bueno, ha barrido stops y en 11 minutos peponazo. Vais a ver lo que es un buen fundamental.



Real Esperado Anterior
V 13:30 USA Var. empleo 80k 95k 158k 


:ouch:


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

> Iniciado por FranR Ver Mensaje
> 
> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.



Los 1255 funcionaron, ahora parece que vamos a probar los 44. :Aplauso:

Pd. Una lástima no tener más tiempo para seguirlos.


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Salgo un rato y esto mete bajonazo.

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## univac (4 Nov 2011)

Datos de USA malos respecto al paro

Bienvenido guanin, las situaciones planas-volatiles no dan dinero para los que no tenemos maquinistas o tenemos instito como Janus. Mas abajo podremos pillar SANs,TEFs y lo que se precie el lunes.


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Salgo un rato y esto mete bajonazo.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado?



Por decir algo ...
_
Sarkozy [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Acaba de comentar que el FSB va a publicar hoy una lista con los 20 grandes bancos con riesgo sistémico.
_


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

Pues el IBEX está siendo bastante noble. Ha parado exactamente en la zona de máximos de ayer (ya comenté que pasaba a tener más peso que el 730) y ahora está frenando al acercarse a los 600, que es la zona de soporte de corto plazo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Por decir algo ...
> _
> Sarkozy [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> ...




Así es imposible. Hasta los cojones ya.


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así es imposible. Hasta los cojones ya.



Tranqui, Ghkghk. Recuerda que, al final del día, los datos siguen al canal, y no al revés. Da un par de pasos hacia atrás en timeframe y mira a ver dónde estás exactamente; si es necesario salte 15 o 20 minutos de mercado. Luego, las cosas acaban viéndose con claridad.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> *Pues el IBEX está siendo bastante noble*. Ha parado exactamente en la zona de máximos de ayer (ya comenté que pasaba a tener más peso que el 730) y ahora está frenando al acercarse a los 600, que es la zona de soporte de corto plazo.



Noble como este?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

Siento que sea mi segunda pregunta hoy, pero... no veo nada claro por google.

Me acabo de meter en TEF intradía, pero no quiero quedarme para los dividendos. En caso de que la situación lo requiriese, ¿cómo hago para quedándomelo dos meses post dividendo estar exento en los 1.500? Porque los dos meses serán de otro año fiscal. ¿Sería en el 2013 con la declaración del 12, o bien el próximo junio podré demostrar que lo tuve hasta el 8 de enero de 2012?

Perdonad y muchísimas gracias a quien lo sepa y responda. Prometo un Thanks con mis 9 multinicks.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tranqui, Ghkghk. Recuerda que, al final del día, los datos siguen al canal, y no al revés. Da un par de pasos hacia atrás en timeframe y mira a ver dónde estás exactamente; si es necesario salte 15 o 20 minutos de mercado. Luego, las cosas acaban viéndose con claridad.




Pero (si ha sido esto) ha sido el detonante de que me saltara el stop en Total. Había entrado con poquita carga, pero 300 euros por el aire...


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Voy a traicionarme a mi misma, pero creo que ahora es buen momento para comprar SAN.

En cuanto salga el listado de los bancos chungos, si no está, que no estará...deberían subir.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

Que pena
Mis plusvalias han pasado de 2000 a 1000 euros en un momento
Que poco tiempo dura la alegria en la casa del pobre


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que pena
> Mis plusvalias han pasado de 2000 a 1000 euros en un momento
> Que poco tiempo dura la alegria en la casa del pobre



No se como aguantas tanto.

Con esta volatidad te puede pasar de todo.


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero (si ha sido esto) ha sido el detonante de que me saltara el stop en Total. Había entrado con poquita carga, pero 300 euros por el aire...



Esto es carrera de fondo, Ghkghk... mira, a mí me han saltado una buena operación hace una hora, y francamente, me la suda. 

¿Por qué? Pues porque la cagada ha sido mía, no del sistema; he olvidado que a las 13:00 venía el dato USA, y claro, la AI puede proyectar niveles, pero no puede prevenir mi falta de diligencia. 

Igualmente, si tu estrategia ha venido demostrando ser sólida, que te hayan saltado 300€ debido a lo "movido" que está este día en concreto, no debería importarte lo más mínimo.

Tómate algo, hombre; son casi las 15:00 de un Viernes...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es carrera de fondo, Ghkghk... mira, a mí me han saltado una buena operación hace una hora, y francamente, me la suda.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Pues porque la cagada ha sido mía, no del sistema; he olvidado que a las 13:00 venía el dato USA, y claro, la AI puede proyectar niveles, pero no puede prevenir mi falta de diligencia.
> 
> ...




Esta noche hamijo, esta noche. Aunque la semana no ha sido redonda ni en bolsa ni en el mundo de la farmacia valenciano.


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Me cago en tó.

Me han vendido un pescado y ahora veo que está malo.

Se que esto no tiene que ver con el Ibex pero si con los mercados jejej


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

A que se deben estos mínimos del día?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A que se deben estos mínimos del día?



Bono italiano a 10 años en maximos o eso me parece por las graficas.


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me cago en tó.
> 
> Me han vendido un pescado y ahora veo que está malo.



Impagable.

El día que yo abandone este foro, no sé, tiene que ser por un motivo gordo gordo :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A que se deben estos mínimos del día?





patilltoes dijo:


> Bono italiano a 10 años en maximos o eso me parece por las graficas.





FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los niveles de hoy, que se quedan en el olvido
> 
> Ibex 8788-8716 que nos manda *a 8590*
> 
> Suerte shiquillos...



Qué fino :Aplauso: (Cada vez me tienen más convecido de que las noticias siguen el canal)


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Me está tentando el botín...


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> (Cada vez me tienen más convecido de que las noticias siguen el canal)


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (4 Nov 2011)

Madre, que hostia en IBE.
Eso me pasa por no recoger bartulos cuando toca...

Ahora solo me queda esperar a que escampe. XD


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Caray, el puto 6002 ha funcionado de cojones. Lástima que ya había cerrado el día.

Felicidades, Marditoh FranR.... tu/mi 6002 ha funcionado. :Aplauso:


----------



## univac (4 Nov 2011)

Ya se ven buenos numeros para entrar en SAN, TEF se resiste a dejar el 15...y con el dividendo al caer no mola. GAS ha perdido los 13,14 y quiza ya va camino de los 12,90...

Durara hasta el cierre esto? o le meteran otro arreon para compensar?


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Qué fino :Aplauso: (Cada vez me tienen más convecido de que las noticias siguen el canal)



_Iniciado por FranR Ver Mensaje

Me traigo los niveles de hoy, que se quedan en el olvido

Ibex 8788-8716 que nos manda a 8590

Suerte shiquillos...
_

Joer!!! Y estamos a un punto de los 1244 del SP, si rebota aquí me hago los 9 multinicks de rigor de todo burbujista para tanckearlo


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Se viene el oso.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (4 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Siento que sea mi segunda pregunta hoy, pero... no veo nada claro por google.
> 
> Me acabo de meter en TEF intradía, pero no quiero quedarme para los dividendos. En caso de que la situación lo requiriese, ¿cómo hago para quedándomelo dos meses post dividendo estar exento en los 1.500? Porque los dos meses serán de otro año fiscal. ¿Sería en el 2013 con la declaración del 12, o bien el próximo junio podré demostrar que lo tuve hasta el 8 de enero de 2012?
> 
> Perdonad y muchísimas gracias a quien lo sepa y responda. Prometo un Thanks con mis 9 multinicks.



Lo declaras el próximo Junio. El periodo ya ha vencido y por lo tanto ya sabes si las has tenido el tiempo marcado por ley. En las no cotizadas es un año (creo), y también están exentas, si no lo cumples complementaria.

El dividendo es del 2011, y ha sido ingresado en ese año natural.


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Ya se ven buenos numeros para entrar en SAN, TEF se resiste a dejar el 15...y con el dividendo al caer no mola. GAS ha perdido los 13,14 y quiza ya va camino de los 12,90...
> 
> Durara hasta el cierre esto? o le meteran otro arreon para compensar?



En mi opinión cuando se rompen soportes hay que estar fuera, sin entrar en experimentos. De vez en cuando te colarán una rotura en falso, pero a la larga agradecerás no insistir.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.
¿Hasta que niveles podría considerarse una corrección normal para mantener aun vigente la figura hacia los 9700?
¿8350 de la base del canal alcista?
¿Los 8190 de la base del último impulso deberían considerarse como una rotura del canal alcista no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



Tampoco se ensañe con esta tierna gacela


----------



## darwinn (4 Nov 2011)

Pues no sé si mantener las GAS o vender con pérdidas


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tampoco se ensañe con esta tierna gacela



¡ Pero si le estaba felicitando !

En serio, al personal le cuesta *tela* llegar a convencerse (convencerse de verdad, quiero decir) del asunto ese de " datos ===> canal". 

Los fundamentales ofrecen mayor volatibilidad y salto de stops, es cierto que estropean la operativa (en particular, la operativa basada en algoritmos cuantitativos). Pero, al final del día, al canal nada puede vencer (Yoda dixit :::: )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues no sé si mantener las GAS o vender con pérdidas



Para mi una buena entrada seria sobre los 12.8x con SL 12.77/12.79. Se está haciendo muy fuerte en los 13 (incluso lo han bajado al 12.99 para saltar stops), así que no creo que baje.

Lo estan tirando el viernes por la tarde, justo antes del fin de semana de reunión del G-20... qué impredecibles... inocho:

Saludos...


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Qué fino :Aplauso: (Cada vez me tienen más convecido de que las noticias siguen el canal)



Pienso lo mismo: justo después del tremendo bajonazo, la noticia bomba: el pez podrido de Silenciosa. 

Todo está descontado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Sí, y yo se lo agradecí, pero el gif (que me ha hecho reir) parece decir "bien chaval, por fin has caido (*pero te ha costado*, ¿eh?) 


PD: ¿Y el DAX hacia a dónde va ahora? ¿5800 y más allá? :ouch:


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> El último tramo bajista se debe a Berlusconi, muy hábil en las artes amatorias, pero uno de los peores políticos de Europa. Se le ha ocurrido decir que el FMI le ofreció ayuda y él la rechazó. La rentabilidad de la deuda italiana se ha disparado, los ataques son frontales y las bolsas bajan. Que pena da a esta Europa, que políticos más malos tenemos, horroroso. Los operadores están agotados ya de tanta volatilidad y de tanta tontería. No quieren que le devuelvan la confianza, lo que quieren es que le devuelvan el dinero.







> 15:32:47 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Tampoco perdamos de vista que la bajada se ha acelerado, cuando tras las palabras del hábil con la bragueta, pero poco diestro en la política, Berlusconi, el futuro del dax tras dudar bastante ha atravesado a la baja el soporte psicológico de los 6.000 puntos. Tras perder ese nivel se ha desplomado. Lo más normal es que haya pull back hacia esa zona y ahí se la juegue.



Cárpatos sigue cabreado


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues no sé si mantener las GAS o vender con pérdidas



No debería caerte de 12'25 para respetar el canal alcista a corto plazo.




Y a largo plazo mira donde te encuentras. Teniendo en cuenta que es una compañia bastante consolidada con unos ratios y margenes muy buenos no deberías tener miedo a medio y largo plazo a estos niveles. Lo único que me preocupa es su deuda pero con el negocio que tiene creo que puede asumirla sin problema. Te pongo un gráfico de años para que veas la compañía con perspectiva


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues no sé si mantener las GAS o vender con pérdidas



¿Pero eso no lo sabías antes de efectuar la entrada? Se opera como un robot, simplemente ejecutando el guión que previamente hemos escrito. En el mercado pocas veces hay lugar para la improvisación.

¿Qué tenías en mente para esta operación? Tal vez así se pueda buscar un stop acorde al planteamiento...


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

Por cierto ¿cuando son los dividendos de Iberdrola?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

Dicen que para el 3-1-12


----------



## sirpask (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto ¿cuando son los dividendos de Iberdrola?



pa julio o agosto creo ke me los dieron


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no lo sabías antes de efectuar la entrada? *Se opera como un robot*, simplemente ejecutando el guión que previamente hemos escrito. En el mercado pocas veces hay lugar para la improvisación.
> 
> ¿Qué tenías en mente para esta operación? Tal vez así se pueda buscar un stop acorde al planteamiento...



Hablando de robots....no íbamos camino de superar los 10.000?

Hay uno que no creo que se atreva a sacar la patita 

:XX:


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

Bueno, se va acercando la hora de los valientes (otrora conocidos también como suicidas y términos similares). 

¿Alguien para quedarse largo el fin de semana a la espera de alguna noticia buena sobre Grecia?

Pd. Aparte de R3v3nANT que seguro ya esta dentro con esa intención


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

Preocupación en Telecinco por el boicot a 'La Noria ' - elEconomista.es

No me lo puedo creer...¿Será el inicio del fin de la Telebasura?


----------



## darwinn (4 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no lo sabías antes de efectuar la entrada? Se opera como un robot, simplemente ejecutando el guión que previamente hemos escrito. En el mercado pocas veces hay lugar para la improvisación.
> 
> ¿Qué tenías en mente para esta operación? Tal vez así se pueda buscar un stop acorde al planteamiento...



Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Llevo bastante tiempo detrás de GAS, y la quería a plazo de 1-3 semanas vista según se comportara. 

Normalmente soy de intradía con stops ajustados, pero esta me gusta por la pinta que tiene y por eso le he dejado más margen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hablando de robots....no íbamos camino de superar los 10.000?
> 
> Hay uno que no creo que se atreva a sacar la patita
> 
> :XX:



¿Por qué? :

Él hizo una apuesta. Diciembre12 Ibex 10700puntos. Cuando llegue la fecha ya diremos. 

Lo que molesta no es la apuesta, es el no explicar nada...

Saludos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hablando de robots....no íbamos camino de superar los 10.000?
> 
> Hay uno que no creo que se atreva a sacar la patita
> 
> :XX:



Ná, no crea, vendrá y empezará con algo como "El camino del hombre recto está por todos lados rodeado por las injusticias de los egoístas y la tiranía de los hombres malos..." Y luego dirá que cada día estamos más cerca, aunque no lo creamos.



PD: Sí, es el principio _Ezequiel, 25-17_, más conocido por su aparición en Pulp Fiction )


----------



## carloszorro (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hablando de robots....no íbamos camino de superar los 10.000?
> 
> Hay uno que no creo que se atreva a sacar la patita
> 
> :XX:



Hablando de robots, los expertos en el tema ya pueden pasarse por el nuevo hilo para informarnos, si me convencen igual me animo a contratar sus servicios...:cook: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cnico-o-analisis-fundamental.html#post5227799


----------



## Pepe Broz (4 Nov 2011)

BBVA en 6'09

Aguantará los 6?


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

_ BCE compra bonos [Imprimir] Serenity markets



En estos momentos se confirma que el BCE está comprando bonos italianos a 5 y 10 años con el fin de frenar la caída dura que llevan en la jornada._

joer, si es que piden a gritos unos largos


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> pa julio o agosto creo ke me los dieron



¿Cuanto te dieron por acción?



patilltoes dijo:


> Dicen que para el 3-1-12



Tengo una duda ¿Al final va a ser una ampliación? en mi broker "ING" en la pestaña de comprar acciones me viene dividendo flexible iberdrola pero cotiza a 0.




¿Si al final reparten el 3 de enero puedes confirmarme si sera en acciones o en metálico? Si fuese en acciones ¿Sabes que día usaran como devengo?
En Santander fue un mes antes


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te dieron por acción?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de ING pasa mientras te dan las acciones nuevas y estas son admitidas a cotizacion. Si pasa mucho tiempo mosqueate y llamales, pero no es raro per se.

Lo de 3 de enero es un rumor, lo he sacado de aqui: Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Una lástima que el dato de paro haya coincidido con el relevante del 6078.... no había contado con el dato macro, y tenía un stop ridículamente ajustado (10 pips) el cual me han saltado, perdiéndome la operación de +20 pips hasta 6100 que estaba cantada desde esta mañana.
> 
> En fin, es lo que tiene este negocio... el Lunes, más y mejor
> 
> ...



Con que hubiera prestado algo mas de atención a mis indicaciones, sería usted un poco mas rico.::


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo de ING pasa mientras te dan las acciones nuevas y estas son admitidas a cotizacion. Si pasa mucho tiempo mosqueate y llamales, pero no es raro per se.
> 
> Lo de 3 de enero es un rumor, lo he sacado de aqui: Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es



Apúntate - Iberdrola

Acabo de llamarles. En enero tienen pensado repartir un dividendo que cotizara a principios mas o menos y tienen pensado que sea de 0,14 aunque no lo saben seguro y en verano se repartió otro de 0,15. Por lo visto también hacen regalos mas o menos por verano eso si les tienes que llamar, este año regalaron un chubasquero y el año pasado un paraguas...
Solo me queda preguntar si el tito botín hace regalos porque creo a este paso recibiré unos cuantos 
"regalos de pobres consuelo de tontos"


----------



## aketxa (4 Nov 2011)

Como veis comprar TEF ahora mismo con vista de dividendos y huir el mismo lunes 7?


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Joer el SAN, que bajón

Votín, sigues dentro?


----------



## Dawkins (4 Nov 2011)

aketxa dijo:


> Como veis comprar TEF ahora mismo con vista de dividendos y huir el mismo lunes 7?



Creo que debes ser la única gacela que ha pensado en esta posibilidad! Borra el comentario antes de que te lea más gente...


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Apúntate - Iberdrola
> 
> Acabo de llamarles. En enero tienen pensado repartir un dividendo que cotizara a principios mas o menos y tienen pensado que sea de 0,14 aunque no lo saben seguro y en verano se repartió otro de 0,15. Por lo visto también hacen regalos mas o menos por verano eso si les tienes que llamar, este año regalaron un chubasquero y el año pasado un paraguas...
> Solo me queda preguntar si el tito botín hace regalos porque creo a este paso recibiré unos cuantos
> "regalos de pobres consuelo de tontos"



Como compañia no esta mal, pero prefiero retribucion en pasta y no en cromos liberados, paraguas y tal.

::


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

Veo un -2%, ¿se ha roto alguna cosa importante?


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Silen, ¿sigues con la orden en Iberdrola?

A este paso antes de cerrar la sesión se te ejecuta. 

Y si llega a esos niveles, hasta te acompaño y todo.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Nov 2011)

Joder TRE, -9%


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Silen, ¿sigues con la orden en Iberdrola?
> 
> A este paso antes de cerrar la sesión se te ejecuta.
> 
> Y si llega a esos niveles, hasta te acompaño y todo.



Ahí está la orden.

Y este bajón a que obedece?


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Veo un -2%, ¿se ha roto alguna cosa importante?



Con la pérdida de los 600, tocaba salir, además ha hecho pull y todo, porque de otro modo, si nos quedamos dentro, queda preguntarse dónde está el siguiente punto de salida por si a corto todavía no recupera y... ¿lo sabemos?


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y este bajón a que obedece?



Pues no tengo ni idea. Por pensar algo, se me ocurre que mucha de la subida anterior ha sido por expectativas de los americanos que les hacía pensar que empezaban a ver la salida de la recesión. Pero la bajada de estimación del 1% del barbas el otro día y el dato de hoy les ha dado de bruces.

Si a última hora veo a TEF en 14,7x o IBE a 4,82-3, igual me lanzo y que sea lo que dios quiera.:o


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2011)

No pasa nada, una barridita para empezar con fuerza la robasta. Los usanos marcando un doble suelo en SP ( a ojo de buen cubero  ) pero al ibex parece que ya le pesa mucho esta semana tan movida y amplía las bajadas pero no las subidas usanas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Como compañia no esta mal, pero prefiero retribucion en pasta y no en cromos liberados, paraguas y tal.
> 
> ::



Yo también prefiero la pasta antes que las ampliaciones que diluyen el capital. Pero fíjate se ha dedicado a aumentar sus reservas desde que puso el dividendo flexible y como tiene una rentabilidad interna buena tampoco es tan descabellado usar los propios recursos para generar nuevas sinergias o comprar nuevos negocios.




El problema es que cuando una compañía no distribuye los beneficios y amplia capital y encima no se ve por ningun lado ese dinero, eso si que es preocupante. Personalmente duerme mas tranquilo con ibe que con san en mi cartera


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Nov 2011)

No encuentro que haya razón aparente para lo de TRE, vaya bajada le meten...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

Creo que va a pegar un peponazo...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (4 Nov 2011)

No creo que IBE baje hasta 4,83 en el día de hoy. 
Ha tocado suelo hace cosa de una hora y va recuperando mínimamente.
Aunque vamos, yo que las tenía a puntito de caramelo para vender y esperaba una mínima subida el día de hoy me he quedado con una cara de gilipollas que no veas… XD


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que va a pegar un peponazo...



Amplie por favor.

Queremos saber¡¡


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Amplie por favor.
> 
> Queremos saber¡¡



Usted déjese llevar


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Usted déjese llevar



No puedo, estoy muy afectada por el pescado malo que me han colocado :´(

No estoy en condiciones de operar. 

Pero me gusta aprender hoyga¡


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

El Buffett moviendo ficha

Warren Buffett apuesta por España con la compra de la empresa catalana Merquinsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> No creo que IBE baje hasta 4,83 en el día de hoy.
> Ha tocado suelo hace cosa de una hora y va recuperando mínimamente.
> Aunque vamos, yo que las tenía a puntito de caramelo para vender y esperaba una mínima subida el día de hoy me he quedado con una cara de gilipollas que no veas… XD



sip, tiene toda la pinta de que no.

Salvo que despierte el oso guanoso y meta un zarpazo de última hora.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

ASSECO POLAND SA (ACP:Warsaw): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

¿Que os parece esta empresa?


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

Podemos tener un cierre de esos bonitos, que tanto gustan. Apuesto por uno muy movido y rojo (por decir algo)


Que grande me ha quedado la firma...la cambio:ouch:


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Voy con los gemelitos, a ver que pasa la semana que viene


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Sube SAN sube, y se viene robasta son capaces de dejarlo positivo ::


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Podemos tener un cierre de esos bonitos, que tanto gustan. Apuesto por uno muy movido y rojo (por decir algo)
> 
> 
> Que grande me ha quedado la firma...la cambio:ouch:



:::::::::::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Voy con los gemelitos, a ver que pasa la semana que viene



Has visto lo que ha pasado con SAN en el último minuto?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sube SAN sube, y se viene robasta son capaces de dejarlo positivo ::



Ya te digo, parece un chicharro que se manipula con 20 duros. 
Por cierto, ¿que SL llevas para los gemelos?



Silenciosa dijo:


> Has visto lo que ha pasado con SAN en el último minuto?



¿Minuto? Pero si se ha tirado 15 minutos subiendo sin parar :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

¿qué noticia ha salido? :8:

En la robasta está bajando el Ibex más de 100 puntos (casi 130)... ::

Edito: Creo que es el descuento de timofónica, no asustarse! )


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya te digo, parece un chicharro que se manipula con 20 duros.
> Por cierto, ¿que SL llevas para los gemelos?
> 
> 
> ¿Minuto? Pero si se ha tirado 15 minutos subiendo sin parar :ouch:



Si pero en el último minuto han sido unos saltos poco normales.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Nov 2011)

Pues yo como voy con retraso al tener solo infobolsa no veo eso
5,734-0,140 -2,38%

Eso me pone a mi ahora mismo.Estaba mas bajo¿


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Nov 2011)

Vaya subidón final, que descaro.


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

No tengo subasta en TR pero en IG parece que lo han tirado sí 100 puntitos, vamos 10 cents de los bancos


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues yo como voy con retraso al tener solo infobolsa no veo eso
> 5,734-0,140 -2,38%
> 
> Eso me pone a mi ahora mismo.Estaba mas bajo¿



5,82

Que descaro¡


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Nov 2011)




----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

IG es una shit me habeis dao un sustillo ha cerrado practicamente igual.

Si es el divi de TEF entonces bien, :cook:


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya te digo, parece un chicharro que se manipula con 20 duros.
> Por cierto, ¿que SL llevas para los gemelos?
> 
> 
> ¿Minuto? Pero si se ha tirado 15 minutos subiendo sin parar :ouch:



SL en junta de accionistas :XX:

Los tengo a buen precio, venderé a +50 cents por acción o muerte.


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

¿Habeis visto que después de cerrado los futuros ya lo ponen 80 puntos más abajo?

¿Pero que coño?


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Nov 2011)

El Santander, el unico banco espaol considerado sistemico a nivel mundial
_El Santander es el único banco español en la lista de 29 entidades consideradas sistémicas -es decir, demasiado grandes para quebrar- para la economía mundial que se ha hecho pública este viernes coincidiendo con la cumbre del G-20 en Cannes.

A las entidades sistémicas se les aplicará a partir de noviembre de 2014 un recargo de capital de entre el 1% y el 2,5%. Los bancos que aumenten su riesgo podrían enfrentarse a un aumento de capital adicional de hasta el 3,5%, aunque ninguna institución se encuentra en la actualidad en esta categoría, según el Consejo de Estabilidad Financiera, encargado de elaborar esta lista, informa Europa Press._


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Ha sido un final de "comprad que me los quitan de las manos y se acaban"


las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿qué noticia ha salido? :8:
> 
> En la robasta está bajando el Ibex más de 100 puntos (casi 130)... ::
> 
> Edito: Creo que es el descuento de timofónica, no asustarse! )



¿Lo de telefónica no se descontaría antes de la preapertura del lunes?


Silenciosa dijo:


> Si pero en el último minuto han sido unos saltos poco normales.



No me he fijado. :o



j-z dijo:


> SL en junta de accionistas :XX:
> 
> Los tengo a buen precio, venderé a +50 cents por acción o muerte.



No lo pillo, ¿no has puesto SL o es que ya lo tienes por encima del precio de entrada?


----------



## The Hellion (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Apúntate - Iberdrola
> 
> Acabo de llamarles. En enero tienen pensado repartir un dividendo que cotizara a principios mas o menos y tienen pensado que sea de 0,14 aunque no lo saben seguro y en verano se repartió otro de 0,15. Por lo visto también hacen regalos mas o menos por verano eso si les tienes que llamar, este año regalaron un chubasquero y el año pasado un paraguas...
> Solo me queda preguntar si el tito botín hace regalos porque creo a este paso recibiré unos cuantos
> "regalos de pobres consuelo de tontos"



Y hace tres años, dieron un polo de piqué verde, con el emblema bordado en el pecho...

El paraguas también es verde, plegable. 

El chubasquero ese me lo escamotearon. 

El tito Botín regaló hace dos años un polo de algodón rojo.

Al año siguiente, una bolsa de deporte, también roja. 

Y los de FAES dan unas sacarinas y un champú.

Supongo que todas tienen detalles con sus accionistas, lo que pasa es que algunos son unos desagradecidos que solo saben pensar en la cotización.


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No lo pillo, ¿no has puesto SL o es que ya lo tienes por encima del precio de entrada?



No lo he puesto.

En breve esto vuelve a los +9000, no tengo prisa como si tarda 1 mes...

Aunque espero quitarmelos la semana que viene.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Nov 2011)

Pero el lunes, en teoria TEF abrira a 14,3, mas o menos no?
Bueno eso el bruto, pero mas o menos por ahi tiene que andar, al descontar el dividendo del valor?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Nov 2011)

Vaya robasta y hoy nunca mejor dicho. Lo de hoy deja corto a robar, esto es ya otra cosa, que se lo hagan mirar los cuidadores porque se les va un poco.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> *No lo he puesto.
> 
> En breve esto vuelve a los +9000*, no tengo prisa como si tarda 1 mes...
> 
> Aunque espero quitarmelos la semana que viene.



Sigo sin entenderte, a lo mejor no me he explicado bien... pregunto por SL (stop loss) no por SP (stop profit) y me parece bien que dejes correr las ganancias hasta los 9000, pero... ¿por abajo donde tienes el límite? Y que si no quieres contestar, no pasa nada, sólo era curiosidad :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

La pena es que los europeos están muy contenidos, ...a no ser que abran la lata a última hora...


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sigo sin entenderte, a lo mejor no me he explicado bien... pregunto por SL (stop loss) no por SP (stop profit) y me parece bien que dejes correr las ganancias hasta los 9000, pero... ¿por abajo donde tienes el límite? Y que si no quieres contestar, no pasa nada, sólo era curiosidad :rolleye:



*Que no he puesto SL*, mi límite por debajo es ir a la junta de accionistas y cobrar dividendos 10 años hasta que se cumpla mi condición de venta :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Ah, ok. Pues suerte.


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Al final escenario pepón hasta el cierre, los largos han funcionado de muerte, pero una vez en los límites superiores, meter cortos era una inmolación, y mas viendo la tendencia clara del gráfico anterior. De no ser por esas últimas operaciones (que son las que siempre sobran) hubiera sido un día perfecto. Suerte para mañana y veamos si alcanzar de esa forma los escenarios alcistas más optimistas no nos trae mañana corrección. Importante (*para mi el Dax en 6038 -6002)*
> 
> Al Sp le veo una resistencia a muy corto en 1268 y niveles a tener en cuenta en 1255 y 1244.
> 
> ...









Me traigo un gráfico (no photoshopeado, con el paint tiene mas glamú) viendo como se ha trabajado el segundo canal de cotización del Dax..típica formación para ver como funcionan estos niveles.




Nunca te cansas de mirarlos cuando te dicen..niveles clave tal y cual.:Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Ahora bajarán a 5, y promediaré


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

Vamos Pepon , sacate la cartera ya


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2011)

Las portadas esas de la firma de FranR me tienen cayéndome de la silla a cada rato :XX: :XX: por favor, ¡pare ya! :XX:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hemos tenido una sesión algo gacelera pero con los leoncios enseñando las garras de vez en cuando para darnos pistas. El día ha sido predominantemente bajista, aunque no del todo, destacando una orden de compra camuflada de unos 156 a las 13:30, parece un movimiento muy similar al del otro día, con venta de unos 52 contratos al cabo de unos minutos con beneficios y otra venta al cabo de un par de horas con pérdidas, me pregunto a que se deben estas entradas, pero parece que a este leoncio le visita mucho la Asociación 

Es destacable también que durante las 17 horas hasta el cierre no hayan órdenes ni siquiera gaceleras de nuevo, últimamente se está cumpliendo una serie de pautas muy concretas que habría que estudiar detalladamente, aunque la semana que viene veremos si las siguen haciendo.

En subasta a mi me sale que han vendido algo más de 100 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos días de subida con mucho volumen y días de bajada con poco volumen salvo la cagada de algún leoncio, sigo pensando que están en plena acumulación, pero el precio ha parado muy cerca de mínimos del día, así que no es nada descartable que el lunes podríamos amanecer con cierto gap a la baja para luego recuperar posiciones durante la jornada o un pequeño gap al alza para luego bajar otra vez como hoy.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Bueno, con todo cerrado tendremos fiesta:


> El Parlamento griego vota esta noche la moción de confianza al Gobierno de Papandréu
> 
> El Parlamento griego votará en torno a la medianoche de este viernes una moción de confianza al Gobierno, debatida en los pasados días y que surgió a instancias del primer ministro, Yorgos Papandréu, para reforzar su mandato ante las críticas en su propio partido, el Movimiento Socialista Panhelénico (PASOK).



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...on-de-confianza-hilo-para-su-seguimiento.html

Anda que si la gana y luego dice que hace referendum... )


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2011)

j*der! Mulder, he pinchado al link de la "Asociación" con el portátil del kurro :ouch:
espero que no revisen las webs que visitamos en "horas de trabajo" :o


----------



## Estilicón (4 Nov 2011)

Joder, el noticias del mundo. Ese periódico era un clásico en mi época del instituto.

Os pongo 2 viñetas que he visto estos días y que me han parecido sublimes:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

Me hace gracia este articulo
Técnicas Reunidas encabeza las caídas del Ibex, pero es 'compra' para los analistas - elEconomista.es

y lo que pone al final.....................................

----------------------

La empresa de ingeniería acumula un 43% de caída en lo que va de año, después de que en la última semana haya sufrido un descenso del 10,91% .

No obstante, la compañía recibe recomendación de compra por parte de la media de analistas que recoge FactSet. Además, la empresa está cotizando un 2,08 por debajo de su precio medio a seis meses. El consenso de mercado sitúa el precio objetivo de la compañía en los 37 euros, con lo que sus títulos tienen un potencial alcista de 23,31%.

En vez de pensar o analizar el porque de la caida del valor continuado se dedica a animar a la gazelada a comprar,alguien esta ganando mucho dinero con las subidas y bajadas aleatorias y cuando se canse la dejara caer a 20 euros para buscar nueva gazelada que paste a ese precio
En fin,parece increible que la gente no lo vea


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> No lo he puesto.
> 
> En breve esto vuelve a los +9000, no tengo prisa como si tarda 1 mes...
> 
> Aunque espero quitarmelos la semana que viene.



¿Que estimas para la semana que viene ver a san en 6,5?

¿La próxima jga sabeis cuando es?¿Es por enero no?

Bueno voy poniendo los planos del palacio de exposiciones...jajaja a este paso nos veremos allí. Intentare vender las acciones antes pero creo que me quedare al menos con alguna para poder asistir

Ayto. de Santander - Palacio Municipal de Exposiciones

Para visitar sitios no esta mal:

Liébana y Picos de Europa. Ayuntamiento de Potes

Santillana del Mar, Turismo Rural en Cantabria, Alojamientos

© Cantabria Joven - Ribamontán al Mar

Ayuntamiento San Vicente de la Barquera


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que estimas para la semana que viene ver a san en 6,5?
> 
> ¿La próxima jga sabeis cuando es?¿Es por enero no?
> 
> ...



El precio de salir del SAN es sobre 6,15 o 6,20 a muy corto,un mes o asi
despues en Enero hay que abandonarlo hasta que mariano tome posiciones


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2011)

Pa, pa, pa... página 81? :8: Dios mío, me va a llevar todo el fin de semana ponerme al día... :cook:

Mientras, la noticia económica del día:

 Hackean la web de un equipo de rugby francés, creyendo que era la del DAX alemán :: ::

Hasta el más tonto hace de hacker hoy en día.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2011)

Hay que ver como nos van preparando el fin de semana de transistores que nos espera:
Tremonti advierte a Berlusconi: "O te marchas o el lunes se hundirá el mercado" - elEconomista.es



> El primer ministro de Italia, Silvio Berlusconi, ha rechazado el viernes dejar el cargo pese a las crecientes deserciones dentro de su coalición de centroderecha, que han dejado el destino del país pendiendo de un hilo.
> 
> La situación ha llegado a tal extremo que *el ministro de Finanzas del país, Giulio Tremonti, ha advertido hoy a Silvio Berlusconi de que se producirá un caos en el mercado si no renuncia.*
> 
> *"Estoy diciendo que el lunes habrá un desastre en el mercado si permaneces en tu puesto y no te marchas. Porque el problema para Europa y para el mercado eres tu"*, ha señalado Tremonti en declaraciones que recoge el Financial Times.



¿Qué es poesía? Me preguntas... :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> j*der! Mulder, he pinchado al link de la "Asociación" con el portátil del kurro :ouch:
> espero que no revisen las webs que visitamos en "horas de trabajo" :o



Pues cuando un informático mira el log de un proxy debería fijarse también en las imágenes que se cargan, porque pueden ser de procedencia muy distinta a burbuja.info, como algunas que puso en su día zuloman, y es fácil deducir para ese informático que no se está trabajando precisamente...

...y también se puede llegar a otro tipo de conclusiones que hace que a uno lo miren raro


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿La próxima jga sabeis cuando es?¿Es por enero no?
> 
> Bueno voy poniendo los planos del palacio de exposiciones...jajaja a este paso nos veremos allí. Intentare vender las acciones antes pero creo que me quedare al menos con alguna para poder asistir
> 
> ...



NO se olvide éste:

Parque de la naturaleza de Cabárceno

Donde podrán retozar alegremente junto a todos esos animalicos que normalmente encontramos en los mercados...


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que estimas para la semana que viene ver a san en 6,5?
> 
> ¿La próxima jga sabeis cuando es?¿Es por enero no?
> 
> ...



Estimo cacareos politicastros = pepón o guanón aunque creo que las probabilidades están 8-2.

Ni idea, espero no tener que ir :XX:

SAN para salirse bien 6,20. Tiene una resistencia en 6,44 que no creo que pueda romperla a cp.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estimo cacareos politicastros = pepón o guanón aunque creo que las probabilidades están 8-2.
> 
> Ni idea, espero no tener que ir :XX:
> 
> SAN para salirse bien 6,20. Tiene una resistencia en 6,44 que no creo que pueda romperla a cp.



Pero tu ahora en paper trade ganas y en pasta real pierdes no???::


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Yo gano en los dos sitios.

Y tú?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2011)

Pues sin muchas sorpresas

Lo mismo la semana que viene tenemos un día pepónico como le gusta al tito cárpatos....


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo gano en los dos sitios.
> 
> Y tú?



500 leuros,he perdido 1500 en plusvis

pd

Cuanto ganas en cada uno???


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

Calderilla, no llega a 2% plus cada uno, evidentemente no llevo mucha carga ni voy con cfds ya que es mi estreno, cerrare en +50cent BPA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

Como funcione bien el "medidor" de manos fuertes en BBVA, la semana que viene estará "entretenida"... :|

En diario, hay venta de manos fuertes todos los días:







En semanal, las manos fuertes pasan a vendedoras, justo cuando comenzamos a salir de sobrecompra...







Que paséis un buen fin de semana tod@s! 

Saludos...

PD: El del SAN no lo pongo, pero prácticamente es "calcao"


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2011)

http://www.ibex.es/

por si algun@ quiere tumbar la página de los malvados especuladores del Ibex ... en un par de semanas, será "famos@" y saldrá en eleconomista ::



atman dijo:


> Pa, pa, pa... página 81? :8: Dios mío, me va a llevar todo el fin de semana ponerme al día... :cook:
> 
> Mientras, la noticia económica del día:
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (4 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como funcione bien el "medidor" de manos fuertes en BBVA, la semana que viene estará "entretenida"... :|
> 
> En diario, hay venta de manos fuertes todos los días:
> 
> ...



Pues yo he notado lo contrario, los cuidadores los han sostenido en volandas cada vez que traspasaban soporte a la baja, BBVA en 6,05 y SAN en 5,76, el otro día BBVA remontó 25 cent en la última hora de sesión, 16 de ellos en robasta.

Hoy SAN remontó 12 cent en los últimos 10 min.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues yo he notado lo contrario, los cuidadores los han sostenido en volandas cada vez que traspasaban soporte a la baja, BBVA en 6,05 y SAN en 5,76, el otro día BBVA remontó 25 cent en la última hora de sesión, 16 de ellos en robasta.
> 
> Hoy SAN remontó 12 cent en los últimos 10 min.



Si no me pones un thanks no te contesto... que he puesto las gráficas por ti... )


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues yo he notado lo contrario, los cuidadores los han sostenido en volandas cada vez que traspasaban soporte a la baja, BBVA en 6,05 y SAN en 5,76, el otro día BBVA remontó 25 cent en la última hora de sesión, 16 de ellos en robasta.
> 
> Hoy SAN remontó 12 cent en los últimos 10 min.



Si el lunes aparecere la cotizacion de TELF con el descuento del dividendo sera negativa


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Con que hubiera prestado algo mas de atención a mis indicaciones, sería usted un poco mas rico.::



Bwuhuhuhhahahahaah.... _non e male_, su sentido del humor ::




FranR dijo:


> Podemos tener un cierre de esos bonitos, que tanto gustan. Apuesto por uno muy movido y rojo (por decir algo)



Atención atención.... alerta de impacto en su cuenta corriente... sujétense a sus arneses, vamos a "tomar" tierra en breves instantes.... :ouch:





FranR dijo:


> :::::::::::ouch::ouch::ouch:




Jojojojojooojjojo... impacto directo 

Señor Data, ¿reporte de daños?







:XX::XX::XX:

No subestime al E-mini, joven Padawan.... le veo el Lunes.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2011)

La bolsa no está para juegos ......

Si pueden, salgan antes de tener que lamentarlo.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (4 Nov 2011)

Y me lo dices ahora que estoy enfangado en IBE... XD


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Y me lo dices ahora que estoy enfangado en IBE... XD



Nunca es tarde ....


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como funcione bien el "medidor" de manos fuertes en BBVA, la semana que viene estará "entretenida"... :|
> 
> En diario, hay venta de manos fuertes todos los días:
> 
> ...



Toda la banca con independencia de su geografía está muy deteriorada en los últimos días de trading.
Santander, con un chart bastante feo y mirando hacia el sur.
BBVA, también muy jodido en las velas de esta semana. Ambos dos gemelos, están sufriendo salidas importantes de dinero al margen de los vaivenes del mercado.
Societe Generale, parece más proclive a mirar hacia abajo o hacia arriba. Si más cabe, este valor sí que es movible por las perroflautadas.
BNP, va tirones simultaneando velas verdes con velas rojos. Muy, demasiado, volátil como inversión.
Banca usana, hoy mal día en especial BoA. No muestran, de momento, mucha alegría como para estar convencidos de que miran para el norte.

Con la banca en baja forma, es difícil que los índices tiren con fuerza hacia arriba y menos que superen resistencias relevantes ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Nov 2011)

A ver, seguimos en lo que dijimos el martes (se puede comprobar), mientras no cerremos por debajo de los 8560, fibo de inicio de 3ª estructura, no deberíamos volvernos locos. Hay un falling window sin consistencia que debería ser cerrada sobre 8960 (coincide con fibo tb), mientra DI - no adquiera pendiente y el indicador de intensidad no suba de 23, no entraremos en barrena. Mi impresión es que queda nada ha cambiado, aún deben querer comprar algo barato para vender (que no siempre van a comprar las manos fuertes tef en 12,7 o con el ibex en 7500, que gacelillas aún quedan). El objetivo si confirmamos esta estructura seguiría siendo los 9600. Días complicados de predecir, si quieres buscar bajista, encontrarás argumentos como formaciones (cubierta de nube oscura de hoy) e indicadores en divergencia para confirmar tu postura bajista, si quieres verlo alcista, dirás que aún resiste fibos significativos y que no hay distribución ni intensidad en volumen en la bajada. No sé, ahora mismo es una cuestiòn un poco de fé (y no soy para nada alcista, más bien lo contrario, pero apuesto por un último esfuerzo alcista (tb pq el resto de índices lo van a tener) antes de repetir caídas fuertes).


----------



## univac (5 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa no está para juegos ......
> 
> Si pueden, salgan antes de tener que lamentarlo.



No me sea robotnik malvado, diganos que sabe ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


>



La gráfica a 1 min de los últimos 20 de sesión habla por sí sola. El cuidador se ha dejado el cargador ahí, ya veremos si tiene más balas para las próximas jornadas..... me recuerda a un país bananero que se gastó miles de millones de euros que no tenía en un "Plan E" para mantener artificialmente la economía y todos sabemos como acabó aquella historia ::


Sit and wait


Tonuel, we miss you ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

*la historia se repite*

Conclusiones gráficas superpuestos Dax-IBEX- MIB:
Nadie puede con la MM 200 sesiones ponderada por ahora al igual que en 2008, la tocan y ceden (la simple no le ha dibujado, quedaría un poquito más arriba). Se puede ver que después de hacer un techo sobre la MMpond 200, hicimos entonces una bajada muy fuerte, con un pull parecido al de estos 2 meses hasta tocar con la MMpond. 200.
Si se repite lo ocurrido en 2008, y está clavando su evolución e incluso fibos a distinta escala, formará techo visitando alguna vez más sobre la propia MMpod. 200 => quizás no intente ir a por la MM200 simple en 9600 ibex o 6700 y pico en Dax. Mi opinión es que si no estamos muy mal, deberíamos ir, la bajada ha sido muy fuerte y se merece un 61,8 fibo que coincide + o - en las 3 con la MM 200 simple. Ahora se ha parado en el fibo 50% de la bajada.
Si así fuera, es decir, no pudiesemos irnos más arriba, el objetivo bajista sería estremecedor, Dax a 4200, IBEX a 5800 y MIB sobre 12000, todo en un horizonte temporal similar de 5 meses..


----------



## ghkghk (5 Nov 2011)

Gracias ANHQV por su magnifico post... Aunque sea tremendo para irme a dormir tras una noche loca. Cada vez tengo mas claro que en enero estamos entre los 5.900 y los 11.200 del Ibex. Con mas probabilidades para el primero.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias ANHQV por su magnifico post... Aunque sea tremendo para irme a dormir tras una noche loca. Cada vez tengo mas claro que en enero estamos entre los 5.900 y los 11.200 del Ibex. Con mas probabilidades para el primero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Después de una noche loca, a usted lo que le ha gustado del post ha sido el acceso directo a badoo desktop que aparece a la derecha :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (5 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Después de una noche loca, a usted lo que le ha gustado del post ha sido el acceso directo a badoo desktop que aparece a la derecha :XX::XX:



¿Ese trasto no lo usan ahora en los smartphones con GPS para ligar? "Tal chati con caracteres X, Y, Z que congenian con tu perfil, se encuentra a 50 metros de tí, deriva 30º. Probabilidad de apareamiento consentido: 3.2%"


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ese trasto no lo usan ahora en los smartphones con GPS para ligar? "Tal chati con caracteres X, Y, Z que congenian con tu perfil, se encuentra a 50 metros de tí, deriva 30º. Probabilidad de apareamiento consentido: 3.2%"



parece q usted sabe mucho de eso...... cuente cuente..... pero q no este cerca su señora ::

(ahora iria aqui la foto esa de los animales con las letras "cuentanos mas")


----------



## pollastre (5 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q usted sabe mucho de eso...... cuente cuente..... pero q no este cerca su señora ::
> 
> (ahora iria aqui la foto esa de los animales con las letras "cuentanos mas")



¿Yo? ¡Pobre de mí! yo tuve que desenvolverme en dichos menesteres mediante el muy tradicional método de la pregunta directa y posterior respuesta destructiva de la contraparte, señor mío...


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ese trasto no lo usan ahora en los smartphones con GPS para ligar? "Tal chati con caracteres X, Y, Z que congenian con tu perfil, se encuentra a 50 metros de tí, deriva 30º. Probabilidad de apareamiento consentido: 3.2%"



Pues sinceramente no lo sé, porque si le digo la verdad, me sonaba lo de badoo de verlo por la guarde.

De todas formas, veo que los métodos cuantitativos tienen multitud de aplicaciones. ¿Se le ha ocurrido ofrecerles su módulo de derrapaje a estos señores de badoo? (del mandrilator no le hablo, porque no nos acabó de explicar lo que hacía, aunque por el nombre parece un buen candidato para este tipo de _brand stretching_).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Conclusiones gráficas superpuestos Dax-IBEX- MIB:
> Nadie puede con la MM 200 sesiones ponderada por ahora al igual que en 2008, la tocan y ceden (la simple no le ha dibujado, quedaría un poquito más arriba). Se puede ver que después de hacer un techo sobre la MMpond 200, hicimos entonces una bajada muy fuerte, con un pull parecido al de estos 2 meses hasta tocar con la MMpond. 200.
> Si se repite lo ocurrido en 2008, y está clavando su evolución e incluso fibos a distinta escala, formará techo visitando alguna vez más sobre la propia MMpod. 200 => quizás no intente ir a por la MM200 simple en 9600 ibex o 8700 y pico en Dax. Mi opinión es que si no estamos muy mal, deberíamos ir, la bajada ha sido muy fuerte y se merece un 61,8 fibo que coincide + o - en las 3 con la MM 200 simple. Ahora se ha parado en el fibo 50% de la bajada.
> Si así fuera, es decir, no pudiesemos irnos más arriba, el objetivo bajista sería estremecedor, Dax a 4200, IBEX a 5800 y MIB sobre 12000, todo en un horizonte temporal similar de 5 meses..



Poco a poco vamos coincidiendo:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Viendo como las noticias siguen al canal, miedo me da pensar las noticias que vendrán el año que viene... :´´´(

Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Nov 2011)

Ginebra en manos de mujer | Metrópoli | elmundo.es

ginebreros del foro...... os himboco !!!!!


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Conclusiones gráficas superpuestos Dax-IBEX- MIB:
> Nadie puede con la MM 200 sesiones ponderada por ahora al igual que en 2008, la tocan y ceden (la simple no le ha dibujado, quedaría un poquito más arriba). Se puede ver que después de hacer un techo sobre la MMpond 200, hicimos entonces una bajada muy fuerte, con un pull parecido al de estos 2 meses hasta tocar con la MMpond. 200.
> Si se repite lo ocurrido en 2008, y está clavando su evolución e incluso fibos a distinta escala, formará techo visitando alguna vez más sobre la propia MMpod. 200 => quizás no intente ir a por la MM200 simple en 9600 ibex o 8700 y pico en Dax. Mi opinión es que si no estamos muy mal, deberíamos ir, la bajada ha sido muy fuerte y se merece un 61,8 fibo que coincide + o - en las 3 con la MM 200 simple. Ahora se ha parado en el fibo 50% de la bajada.
> Si así fuera, es decir, no pudiesemos irnos más arriba, el objetivo bajista sería estremecedor, Dax a 4200, IBEX a 5800 y MIB sobre 12000, todo en un horizonte temporal similar de 5 meses..



No es descartable en absoluto que lo que se puede haber visto ES una fuga trampa en todos los índices. El DAX quizá pueda ser el que más fuertes está (pero puede ser flor de un día porque hay riesgos recesivos claros y el ridículo europeo es enorme). El SP mientras que no supere los 1300, sigue en una estructura bajista de largo plazo, muy clara y que de momento es lo que hay porque no se ha deshecho.

En algún post anterior he planteado que la situación de las series de precio se parece mucho, pero mucho, a lo sucedido en 2008 cuando por ejemplo el IBEX confirmó un techo enorme al perder la cota de los 13500. En ese momento todo eran previsiones de guano y todo estaba muy claro. Posteriormente vino un pull-back hacia los 13500 en forma de rectángulo con fuga incluida de unos 800 puntos hasta 14300 aprox que cambió el sesgo de sentimiento totalmente. Después vino la cruda realidad. Un ejemplo del cambio de sentimiento fué que antes de perder los 13500, el analisto Cava decía que el mejor negocio posible sería esperar a perder los 13500 para comprar opciones put en ese strike y dejar que pasase el tiempo. Tras el pull-back y la recuperación de los 13500, cambió de opinión y defendía a muerte el comienzo de un nuevo ciclo alcista duradero. Fué hablar, y hostión para abajo.
Nadie sabe si de nuevo será igual pero si sucediera, el IBEX a 6000 es mandatory, y los usanos haciendose mucho daño también será una realidad. Total, nada ha cambiado salvo que quizás ahora la pelota es más grande porque ese es el coste de ganar tiempo. La banca ha traspasado parte del problema (que siguen teniendo lo suyo!) a los estados de forma que ahora forman el dúo calavera. Durante los últimos años, muchos parados han podido seguir viviendo de ahorros, indenmizaciones por despido y ayudas familiares (hagan lal prueba de contar el número de peluquerías nuevas en su barrio, es un negocio que se monta con cuatro perras fruto de un despido o un ahorrillo cuando alguien está en el paro). Con el tiempo, ese colchón se ha ido consumiendo y lo duro de la crísis está por enfrentar. Y ya saben todos que sin consumo vigoroso, no hay tendencia duradera.
Ha sido el consumo permitido por el apalancamiento de las finanzas personales de cada uno, el mecanismo de rollover del problema.

Hay mucho por purgar, quizá más que antes. La bolsa se puede manipular todo lo que se quiera pero en el largo plazo y ante ausencia de inversores finales a los que engañar .... es una ruina que ni los leones se podrán permitir.

Economics R.I.P.


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

Aviso para Calópez:

Anonymous tiene previsto "destruir" hoy Facebook - elEconomista.es

Hamijo, vaya reforzando los troqueles y vielas tecnológicas que le sostienen el chiringuito. Que viene miles/millones de nuevos foreros, juas!


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

Aviso para Calópez:

Anonymous tiene previsto "destruir" hoy Facebook - elEconomista.es

Hamijo, vaya reforzando los troqueles y vielas tecnológicas que le sostienen el chiringuito. Que viene miles/millones de nuevos foreros, juas!


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Ginebra en manos de mujer | Metrópoli | elmundo.es
> 
> ginebreros del foro...... os himboco !!!!!





> 'El pepino es la diferencia', dice el representante global de la marca



Supongo que el más indicado para comentarlo, entonces, es janus. 

Personalmente me gustaba mucho hasta que con el boom de las ginebras han empezado a aparecer otras ginebras que, sin ser secas, no son tan invasivas. 

El éxito de la Hendricks, en mi opinión, se debe a la parafernalia de la corteza de pepino y a que, al no ser muy seca, ha atraído al gintonic a gente a la que el gintonic le parecía una tónica con nenuco (yo entre ellos). 

De todas formas, el gintonic de Hendricks es muy bueno si lo saben hacer bien. Si exageran con el pepino o con la dosis de ginebra, es mejor optar por cosas menos exóticas. 

Mi recomendación como gintonic de batalla, para garitos con camareros/as vistosos/as que no tienen ni idea de poner una copa, es el de Schweppes con ginebra Seagram's. Todavía no he visto a nadie que sea capaz de poner un mal gintonic con esa combinación, por mucho que se pasen con la ginebra.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Después de una noche loca, a usted lo que le ha gustado del post ha sido el acceso directo a badoo desktop que aparece a la derecha :XX::XX:



Dibujar fibos a la 1:00 no es lo único que me puede mantener despierto.:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Aclarar que he rectificado la posición del 61,8% en Dax, donde dije 8700 (qué barbaridad!!) son 6700.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (5 Nov 2011)

La duda que me viene, a partir de los magníficos gráficos es:

La caída es inminente (El lunes mismo) o juzgáis que pueden faltar unos días aún.

Lo digo para saber si puedo salvar un poco los muebles con IBE.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Poco a poco vamos coincidiendo:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html
> 
> Viendo como las noticias siguen al canal, miedo me da pensar las noticias que vendrán el año que viene... :´´´(
> 
> Saludos...



sí, pero yo tengo aún la esperanza de que sea una bajada disciplinada. Y qué es disciplinada?Pues hizo una estructura bajista de 3500 ptos (11.000-7500), y al ser primera estructura, debería ser al 61,8 (no es obligatoria, puede ser tb el 50 o el 38,2) es decir, corregir hasta los 9600-9700. Por ahora ha corregido al 50% (zona 9250-9300). Si fuera a los 9600, cuando baje de 7500 activaría la 2ª estructura (segura) desde los 9600-9700, 3500 ptos hacia abajo, es decir los 6200-6100, eso sería seguro si baja del zonal de 7500. El problema es que el fibo del 50%, nos mandaría eso, a la zona de 5700-5800, pero quiero pensar que no estamos tan mal.
(por cierto, felicidades por su interpretación de ondas A-B-C en largo plazo, yo me estoy formando desde hace mucho tiempo en elliot en corto plazo o incluso a nivel sesión/es, el problema es que fallo mucho (aún me queda) cuando hay congestión, con zig-zag o mercados laterales, pero a ver a ver, para el intradia, quién lo controle es un arma magnífica, la cuestión es dominarlo..)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

*para los amantes de telefónica*

Hola de nuevo,
leo mucha referencia a telefónica (blue chip por excelencia de nuestro ibex).
Los valores contra más volumen, más técnicos (por eso, los mercados más técnicos son los cruces eur/dólar y sus variantes con la libra, a mi me gusta bastante el eur/dólar australiano aunque he perdido más que he ganado con este cruce, pero tecnicamente es un gozo, echarle un vistazo un día si podéis).
Bueno, lo dicho, como veo mucho amante, he realizado un análisis +o- técnico creo (siempre en mi humilde opinión) de este valor a 3 años marcando con verticales el reparto de dividendo de noviembre desde 2008 (en este enlace, veréis que no tiene nada que ver la retribución del dividendo con la evolución de la cotización (Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Dividendos y otras remuneraciones | Cuadro histórico de remuneración ), es decir, ahora mismo reparte más dividendo y el precio está más bajo. De todas formas, aún puede recuperarse parte del precio descontado el lunes, visto lo visto de su evolución en las siguientes sesiones al reparto del mismo
Quiero remarcar el tríángulo rectángulo que dije alguna vez que hizo desde octubre de 2010 y que rompió en mayo de 2011 (todo el mundo la lanzaba a 20 mientras que el indicador ADX decía que rompería hacia abajo).
Ahora mismo, está haciendo otro triángulo entiendo, con 4 toques tb entiendo que debería de tener como marca la teoría (falta el 4ª sobre 14 y pico) y luego a ver..puede romper hacia arriba que lo mandaría a los 19 € o hacia abajo al zonal de 10 €. En función de los resultados previstos que anunciarán el viernes, ya sabremos por donde podremos ir. Yo creo que nos iremos hacia el zonal de 10 €, pero es una opinión, a ver por donde rompe.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

los 10€ son un nivel demasiado optimista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> los 10€ son un nivel demasiado optimista.



entonces tendrán razón los mayas con eso de que en 2012 cerramos el chiringuito oo


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Que no sea dicho:
> 
> GAS vigilar los 13,39 por arriba y los 13,14 por abajo. Si rompe la resistencia, se va a 13,62 como primer objetivo, de otro modo habría que mirar hacia los 12,90.
> 
> ...



Para que se vea claro:







Los máximos anteriores son esos 789 que marco en el gráfico, que fueron techo durante la sesión del viernes. Viendo donde quedan se entiende perfectamente que el IBEX haya parado ahí, y fue por eso que señalé que eran la siguiente referencia a tener en cuenta y no ya los 730. El soporte en los 600 fue perforado, y durante el resto de sesión se realizaron varios ataques al mismo, robasta incluida, sin superarse. Ahora mismo lo que tenemos es un doble techo activado con objetivo en los mínimos del día 3. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que el lunes TEF empujará hacia abajo por ser día de pago, por lo que se andará un poco más en dirección al objetivo, y si bien el futuro no lo reflejará, la situación técnica del índice quedará reforzada hacia el lado bajista, y el IBEX es lo que sigo yo pese a que opere el futuro, así que aquí queda dicho.

En los círculos señalo los objetivos más inmediatos que tenemos por arriba y por abajo, porque en estas circunstancias, terriblemente laterales, creo conveniente ir poco a poco. Puede parecer un puto coñazo esta situación, no obstante el IBEX está respetando muy bien los niveles propuestos y da mucho juego en el muy corto plazo. Los que especulen en un plazo mayor que pongan stops donde crean conveniente y se olviden de la bolsa, pues de otro modo acabarán desesperados. Ahora mismo esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sí, pero yo tengo aún la esperanza de que sea una bajada disciplinada. Y qué es disciplinada?Pues hizo una estructura bajista de 3500 ptos (11.000-7500), y al ser primera estructura, debería ser al 61,8 (no es obligatoria, puede ser tb el 50 o el 38,2) es decir, corregir hasta los 9600-9700. Por ahora ha corregido al 50% (zona 9250-9300). Si fuera a los 9600, cuando baje de 7500 activaría la 2ª estructura (segura) desde los 9600-9700, 3500 ptos hacia abajo, es decir los 6200-6100, eso sería seguro si baja del zonal de 7500. El problema es que el fibo del 50%, nos mandaría eso, a la zona de 5700-5800, pero quiero pensar que no estamos tan mal.
> (por cierto, felicidades por su interpretación de ondas A-B-C en largo plazo, yo me estoy formando desde hace mucho tiempo en elliot en corto plazo o incluso a nivel sesión/es, el problema es que fallo mucho (aún me queda) cuando hay congestión, con zig-zag o mercados laterales, pero a ver a ver, para el intradia, quién lo controle es un arma magnífica, la cuestión es dominarlo..)



Elliot es para cracks. Desgraciadamente para la mayoría de mortales sólo servirá para ver las cosas a toro pasado y no para plantear operativas, que al fin y al cabo es para lo que deben servir los gráficos (stop y objetivo). Eso sí, los pocos que dominan la teoría describen la trayectoria del precio con mucha precisión, una pasada. Al menos esa es mi impresión.


----------



## darwinn (5 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para que se vea claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, llevo unos años (no más de 3-4) leyendo en foros y diversos sitios de internet sobre bolsa, gráficas, AT, fundamental, etc. 

Bueno, pues debo decir que es usted la primera persona de cuyos gráficos y explicaciones se aprende. Y no es que el resto sea malo, es que lo suyo es intuitivo, "simple" y fácil de interpretar. Hace que se anime uno a aplicarlo en sus propias gráficas.

De verdad que muchas gracias por sus aportaciones. Saludos


----------



## FranR (5 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes señores, en primer lugar no hablen de bolsa cuando salgan a ligar (siguiendo el tema), porque en cuanto le sueltas a la chavalas lo de los canalillos y el aumento de volumen, se pierden probabilidades de hacer un intra y aumenta la probabilidad media de un guantazo.


Dicho esto, ayer metí un cutre-gráfico de los niveles del Dax (los que me invento) y un gráfico, hoy toca el del Ibex con volúmenes, para que vean que no son casualidades cuando se dan esos niveles. Si han sido bien detectados, como ha sido mi caso , a posteriori se pueden ver estas cosas tan curiosas.







Primeros niveles para el lunes: 

Ibex: 8598 por debajo 8518-8398, por arriba menos probabilidades pero ya las pondré por aquí, que puede pasar cualquier tontuna-político-estratégica que haga que se desvíen previsiones (dejo las proyecciones para otros....TODAVIA

Sr. Mulder, ya dejaré por aquí en la firma, las noticias de informáticos del periódico ese, a ver si le gustan. De todas formas si alguien quiere echar unas risas, están COMPLETOS (pdf) en internete. Risas aseguradas durante horas (Sublime, el hombre reencarnado en conejo)


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Claca, llevo unos años (no más de 3-4) leyendo en foros y diversos sitios de internet sobre bolsa, gráficas, AT, fundamental, etc.
> 
> Bueno, pues debo decir que es usted la primera persona de cuyos gráficos y explicaciones se aprende. Y no es que el resto sea malo, es que lo suyo es intuitivo, "simple" y fácil de interpretar. Hace que se anime uno a aplicarlo en sus propias gráficas.
> 
> De verdad que muchas gracias por sus aportaciones. Saludos



Gracias por las palabras, pero no son del todo ciertas, de otro modo yo no habría podido aprender. De todos modos me alegra saber que el esfuerzo que realizo para imprimir un cierto carácter didáctico a los gráficos se nota, porque a veces es complicado transmitir el mensaje deseado.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> entonces tendrán razón los mayas con eso de que en 2012 cerramos el chiringuito oo









Mucha gente tiene la mirada en los 10 napos, y yo también la tenía, pero tal y como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos, pienso que puestos a pensar en el guanazo es mucho más realista tener en mente como parada los 11,70. Es un nivel más importante de lo que parece. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, en primer lugar no hablen de bolsa cuando salgan a ligar (siguiendo el tema), porque en cuanto le sueltas a la chavalas lo de los canalillos y el aumento de volumen, se pierden probabilidades de hacer un intra y aumenta la probabilidad media de un guantazo.
> 
> 
> Dicho esto, ayer metí un cutre-gráfico de los niveles del Dax (los que me invento) y un gráfico, hoy toca el del Ibex con volúmenes, para que vean que no son casualidades cuando se dan esos niveles. Si han sido bien detectados, como ha sido mi caso , a posteriori se pueden ver estas cosas tan curiosas.
> ...



Si te fijas los niveles que comentamos para el viernes coincidieron, y en el gráfico se aprecia el por qué.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, en primer lugar no hablen de bolsa cuando salgan a ligar (siguiendo el tema), porque en cuanto le sueltas a la chavalas lo de los canalillos y el aumento de volumen, se pierden probabilidades de hacer un intra y aumenta la probabilidad media de un guantazo.
> 
> 
> Dicho esto, ayer metí un cutre-gráfico de los niveles del Dax (los que me invento) y un gráfico, hoy toca el del Ibex con volúmenes, para que vean que no son casualidades cuando se dan esos niveles. Si han sido bien detectados, como ha sido mi caso , a posteriori se pueden ver estas cosas tan curiosas.
> ...



Yo creo que mientras no cierre por debajo de 8560 (1º fibo de una 3ª estructura) y lo han intentado 4 veces desde el martes, se mantienen las opciones de irnos a cerrar el gap de los 8960 y si acompaña volumen hasta el final del objetivo. Puntos en contra: cubierta de nube oscura realizada el viernes (aunque son más efectivas cuando se hacen arriba que abajo) y sobre todo, divergencias en indicadores (aunque creo que la van a pintar más clara..es decir, con máximos decrecientes más visibles). Puntos a favor: el volumen de la envolvente alcista del jueves fue mayor que la supuesta cubierta de nube oscura. 
Me la he jugado (estoy sin SL, lo que nunca he debido hacer, pero a ver..), estoy largo hasta los 8950


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mucha gente tiene la mirada en los 10 napos, y yo también la tenía, pero tal y como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos, pienso que puestos a pensar en el guanazo es mucho más realista tener en mente como parada los 11,70. Es un nivel más importante de lo que parece. Luego ya se verá.



Amigo claca, yo la veo en 8 leuros. ::


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que mientras no cierre por debajo de 8560 (1º fibo de una 3ª estructura) y lo han intentado 4 veces desde el martes, se mantienen las opciones de irnos a cerrar el gap de los 8960 y si acompaña volumen hasta el final del objetivo. Puntos en contra: cubierta de nube oscura realizada el viernes (aunque son más efectivas cuando se hacen arriba que abajo) y sobre todo, divergencias en indicadores (aunque creo que la van a pintar más clara..es decir, con máximos decrecientes más visibles). Puntos a favor: el volumen de la envolvente alcista del jueves fue mayor que la supuesta cubierta de nube oscura.
> *Me la he jugado (estoy sin SL, lo que nunca he debido hacer, pero a ver..), estoy largo hasta los 8950*



Ojalá tengas suerte. Anda con cuidado.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2011)

el lunes puede ser muy calentito, (no sé si está puestoCME Goes To Collateral DefCon 1: Makes Maintenance Margin Equal To Initial For... Everything!? | ZeroHedge)

*Which means that by close of business Monday, millions of options and futures holders will be forced to deposit billions in additional capital to the CME just so they are not found to be margin deficient, and thus receive a margin call.*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mucha gente tiene la mirada en los 10 napos, y yo también la tenía, pero tal y como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos, pienso que puestos a pensar en el guanazo es mucho más realista tener en mente como parada los 11,70. Es un nivel más importante de lo que parece. Luego ya se verá.



He proyectado un futuro muy subjetivo como siempre de la cotización, si rompemos los 12,5.
Va estar la cosa entre ese soporte de largo plazo que mencionas (suelo bien construido por otra parte) y los 10,49 + una pequeña extensión bajista que suele haber en las segundas estructuras. La primera gran bajista ha subido hasta el 61,8% y si baja la zona de 12,50 claramente en 10 o 20 pipos, el objetivo que me marca son los 10,49 (activa una 2ª de igual tamaño desde el final de la corrección, es decir este fibo del 61,8%). El lunes, sabremos donde ha roto el triángulo y si vuelve hacia él en las siguientes sesiones, para romper más arriba y su objetivo en principio bajista (lo que está claro es que rompera hacia abajo parece). Si os fijáis, el suelo de 11,7 (de varios picos) equivaldría al que hizo en el zonal de 13,8 que le costó Dios y ayuda bajar (son suelos muy bien formados).
A ver, todo es posible desde el momento que baje de 12,5..


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el lunes puede ser muy calentito, (no sé si está puestoCME Goes To Collateral DefCon 1: Makes Maintenance Margin Equal To Initial For... Everything!? | ZeroHedge)
> 
> *Which means that by close of business Monday, millions of options and futures holders will be forced to deposit billions in additional capital to the CME just so they are not found to be margin deficient, and thus receive a margin call.*



Pero, en el update dice esto:



> Update: Based on unofficial statements by the CME, it appears that the exchange has gone the way of inviting more risk by lowering Initial to meet existing Maintenance margin across the board. We will likely only know for certain on Monday. We suppose the proposed explanation will be to minimize margin exposure for onboarded MF positions. Of course, that this is very much counterintuitive at a time when risk is spiking and vol readings per SPAN are soaring, and instead is inviting even more risk, is apparently irrelevant to the exchange.



Usease, que 



> A partir de declaraciones oficiosas de la CME, parece que el mercado ha optado por provocar un aumento del riesgo, _reduciendo_ el Margen Inicial para que sea igual al Margen de Mantenimiento existente en todo el mercado [en contraposición a lo que se había entendido antes, que era que se igualaba el Margen de Mantenimiento al Margen Inicial existente]. Probablemente habrá que esperar al lunes para saber con certeza qué pasa. Suponemos que la explicación que propondrán será la de minimizar la exposición de márgenes por las posiciones de MF en el mercado. Por supuesto, que esto sea contraproducente en un momento en el que el riesgo se multiplica y las lecturas de volumen de SPAN se disparan, resulta aparentemente irrelevante para el mercado, que por su parte está invitando a un aumento mayor del riesgo.


----------



## maestro bebedor (5 Nov 2011)

traduccion del google

Actualización: Basado en las declaraciones extraoficiales de la CME, parece que el intercambio ha ido la manera de invitar a más riesgo reduciendo inicial para satisfacer el margen de mantenimiento existente en todos los ámbitos. Es probable que sólo sabremos para algunos el lunes. Suponemos que va a ser la explicación propuesta minimizar la exposición de margen para posiciones de MF onboarded. Por supuesto, esto es muy intuitivo en un momento riesgo es súbito y vol lecturas por envergadura están aumentando y en su lugar está invitando a más riesgos, es aparentemente irrelevante para el intercambio.
El más importante anuncio de la noticia del día no fue algo que salió de Cannes (como nada hizo), ni de Grecia (el feliz recorrer farsa continúa allí). No, fue un breve párrafo distribuido por la CME mucho después de que todos habían ido a casa y estaba ya en su tercera Copa. Es fundamental, porque no sólo es este anuncio una consecuencia directa de lo que sucedió con el MF Global hace varios días, sino porque también confirma una de nuestras mayores preocupaciones: liquidez sistémica es no existanet. Confirmamos liquidez interbancaria en Europa fue en un mínimo de tiempo todos hoy y sólo puede asumir lo mismo es cierto para los bancos estadounidenses. Pero lo que es muy preocupante es que esto es como true en el nivel de intercambio, donde aparece tras el colapso MF sólo ahora se está sintiendo. ¿Qué fue exactamente el anuncio. A menos que nosotros estamos completamente leerlo incorrectamente, resulta de una llamada de margen para decenas o incluso centenares de miles de millones por valor de producto. Porque hoy, como de cierre del negocio el 4 de noviembre, la CME sólo hizo el margen de mantenimiento, tradicionalmente alrededor del 26% menor que el margen inicial para las especificaciones, igual. Para todo. Lo que significa que por cierre de negocio el lunes, millones de titulares de opciones y futuros se verán obligado a depositar miles de millones de capital adicional para la CME solo para que no se encuentran al margen deficiente y así recibir una llamada de margen. Por supuesto, ya que es muy poco probable que esta cantidad incremental de liquidez puede adquirirse fácilmente en un día hábil, prevemos la emisión de cientos de miles de llamadas de margen el lunes, seguida de liquidación forzada de las cuentas de margen en América... y el mundo. Al igual que cuando volaron Lehman, tardó 5 días para los mercados de dinero salir. ¿Es esta eliminación sin precedentes en la distinción entre la inicial y mantenimiento margen el equivalente a post-MF el primer dominó a caer ahora?


----------



## Estilicón (5 Nov 2011)

Vamos a ver, que os he leído las 3 últimas páginas y me he tenido que ir a cambiar ya 2 veces de gayumbos :S.

Esto que estais diciendo es en un escenario a largo plazo, ¿no?. ¿a 1,2 años vista?.


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He proyectado un futuro muy subjetivo como siempre de la cotización, si rompemos los 12,5.
> Va estar la cosa entre ese soporte de largo plazo que mencionas (suelo bien construido por otra parte) y los 10,49 + una pequeña extensión bajista que suele haber en las segundas estructuras. La primera gran bajista ha subido hasta el 61,8% y si baja la zona de 12,50 claramente en 10 o 20 pipos, el objetivo que me marca son los 10,49 (activa una 2ª de igual tamaño desde el final de la corrección, es decir este fibo del 61,8%). El lunes, sabremos donde ha roto el triángulo y si vuelve hacia él en las siguientes sesiones, para romper más arriba y su objetivo en principio bajista (lo que está claro es que rompera hacia abajo por el descuento del dividendo). Si os fijáis, el suelo de 11,7 (de varios picos) equivaldría al que hizo en el zonal de 13,8 que le costó Dios y ayuda bajar (son suelos muy bien formados).
> A ver, todo es posible desde el momento que baje de 12,5..




Este valor es el que se va a llevar al IBEX cabalgando sobre sus hombros hacia el subsuelo.::
Ya verán ustedes los resultados de los próximos 3 quarters. Analizenlo a nivel de beneficio bruto de explotación.
Es management del siglo pasado aplicado al entorno más innovador de la historia!
"Janus' insider insight".


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero, en el update dice esto:
> 
> 
> Usease, que



Si esto es cierto y realmente el lunes es día de margin calls, preparen munición a tope para acompañar a los índices en su bajadón (si es así, ojo a la plata que se menerá muchísimo) .... y estén preparados para unas sesiones posteriores porque es probable que exista una vuelta de aupa marcada por alguna perroflautada de Bernie.:abajo:

Estos temas de los márgenes son mucho mucho más importante que cualquier noticia política o económica porque fuerzan ventas obligadas que se autoalimentan mientras que lo segundo no fuerza nada.

De momento, las noticias del fin de semana sobre Berlusconi y Grecia, son para taparse la nariz del pestazo a guano que desprenden. Los mercados, ni puto caso a las noticias .... pero serán su excusa para lo que están buscando.

Las gacelas seremos tan "tontopan" que si dimite Berlusconi, nos lanzaremos a comprar (mordiendo el anzuelo de los leones) pensando que él es el problema y su salida parte de la solución.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que os he leído las 3 últimas páginas y me he tenido que ir a cambiar ya 2 veces de gayumbos :S.
> 
> Esto que estais diciendo es en un escenario a largo plazo, ¿no?. ¿a 1,2 años vista?.



nop, de estas navidades no pasamos, creame :: pero a mi me suele fallar el timing 

esta semana el ibex ha dado una leccion de indice anemico, o los americanos se peponizan y quizas los 9000 estan cerca o me parece q volvemos a pasar por debajo del 8400 con claridad, esta semana el indice ha estado probando suelos mientras los demas rompian resistencias 

como ponia LCAC los gemelos estan mirando hacia el sur.........no digo q la segunda oleada de caida sea ahora......... pero pinta mal como caza la perrita


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> nop, de estas navidades no pasamos, creame :: pero a mi me suele fallar el timing
> 
> esta semana el ibex ha dado una leccion de indice anemico, o los americanos se peponizan y quizas los 9000 estan cerca o me parece q volvemos a pasar por debajo del 8400 con claridad, esta semana el indice ha estado probando suelos mientras los demas rompian resistencias
> 
> como ponia LCAC los gemelos estan mirando hacia el sur.........no digo q la segunda oleada de caida sea ahora......... pero pinta mal como caza la perrita



... es que los poderosos del mercado no se fían ni un pelo del devenir final en el que incurran los gemelos. Y así, el índice no tira ni a empujones.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

Respecto a lo de los márgenes del CME, esta es su última aclaración oficial: 



> CME Group Clarifies Maintenance Margin Ratios; Exchange to Reduce Initial Margin
> Ratio to 1.00
> 
> CME Group today is clarifying its notice to clearing firms regarding margins. In light of the issues customers transferring out of MF Global are facing, while still maintaining appropriate risk management protections for the market, CME Clearing is setting the "initial" margin upcharge at zero. This upcharge is normally applied to customer accounts when they are receiving a margin call.
> ...



O lo que viene siendo en nuestro idioma, o algo que se le parece:



> CME Group aclara la cuestión de las Ratios de Margen de Mantenimiento; el Mercado reducirá la Ratio de Margen Inicial a 1,00
> 
> El CME Group desea aclarar la notificación relativa a los márgenes que envió a las cámaras de compensación. A la luz de los problemas experimentados por los clientes que transferían sus carteras desde MF Global, y con el ánimo de seguir manteniendo unas adecuadas protecciones de de gestión de riesgo para el mercado, CME Clearing fijará el recargo de margen "inicial" en un nivel de cero. Este recargo inicial se suele aplicar normalmente a las cuentas de los clientes cuando reciben una reclamación de margen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que os he leído las 3 últimas páginas y me he tenido que ir a cambiar ya 2 veces de gayumbos :S.
> 
> Esto que estais diciendo es en un escenario a largo plazo, ¿no?. ¿a 1,2 años vista?.



no lo creo..5 meses entiendo.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si esto es cierto y realmente el lunes es día de margin calls, preparen munición a tope para acompañar a los índices en su bajadón (si es así, ojo a la plata que se menerá muchísimo) .... y estén preparados para unas sesiones posteriores porque es probable que exista una vuelta de aupa marcada por alguna perroflautada de Bernie.:abajo:
> 
> Estos temas de los márgenes son mucho mucho más importante que cualquier noticia política o económica porque fuerzan ventas obligadas que se autoalimentan mientras que lo segundo no fuerza nada.
> 
> ...




De la última nota se desprende que para no enchufarles los márgenes iniciales a los afectados por la quiebra de MF Global, han decidido que a esos clientes, cuando sean transferidos a otra agencia, no se les apliquen los márgenes iniciales, sino los de mantenimiento. Lo cojonudo es que lo han debido decir de tal manera que todo dios ha entendido que iban a subir los márgenes de mantenimiento, igualándolos a los margenes iniciales, con lo que iba a haber margin calls por valor de miles de millones de dólares.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no lo creo..5 meses entiendo.



No es momento para estar largos en índices. Las probabilidades no están a favor.

Para el trading diario se impone llevar SL y no caer en la tentación de "soy inversor a largo en un blue chip con un dividendo de la hostia". Todavía no ha llegado ese momento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si esto es cierto y realmente el lunes es día de margin calls, preparen munición a tope para acompañar a los índices en su bajadón (si es así, ojo a la plata que se menerá muchísimo) .... y estén preparados para unas sesiones posteriores porque es probable que exista una vuelta de aupa marcada por alguna perroflautada de Bernie.:abajo:
> 
> Estos temas de los márgenes son mucho mucho más importante que cualquier noticia política o económica porque fuerzan ventas obligadas que se autoalimentan mientras que lo segundo no fuerza nada.
> 
> ...



A los mercados, yo creo les importa un carajo que dimita Berlusconi, que terminen con el régimen de Gadafi, que gane Rajoy o que la señora Merkel se quede estancada un temporada en un retrete haciendo sus necesidades. Utilizarán unas noticias para justificar lo uno o lo otro. Son capaces de echarle la culpa a las "burbujas" de la isla del Hierro del próximo bajón..


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> ... es que los poderosos del mercado no se fían ni un pelo del devenir final en el que incurran los gemelos. Y así, el índice no tira ni a empujones.



si, pero les dieron un estiron cuando se toco casi el 1300 en el S&P y entorno al 6400 en el DAX, eso pudo servir de excusa para romper el canal bajista............. o por lo menos "endulzarlo" ......... pero esta semana se han ceñido a los niveles mas "negatiffffossss" q traian de las ultimas semanas.......... todo puede pasar, no soy adivino......... cualquier cosa q pase en grecia o diga el barbas o el draghon italiano afectara............ pero la cosa pinta mu malita

por eso, como dices tu, asi imposible q el indice tire........... aunq para abajo correra q se las pela en cuanto los indices serios abran las compuertas )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es momento para estar largos en índices. Las probabilidades no están a favor.
> 
> Para el trading diario se impone llevar SL y no caer en la tentación de "soy inversor a largo en un blue chip con un dividendo de la hostia". Todavía no ha llegado ese momento.



sí, cierto cierto pero ya me lo han saltado unas cuantas veces, en todo caso, hasta los 8560 deberíamos volver en un fibo de subida posterior en caso de debacle..pero sí, no están los tiempos para gaitas (que diría Manuel Fraga, un auténtico ser inmortal)


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sí, cierto cierto pero ya me lo han saltado unas cuantas veces, en todo caso, hasta los 8560 deberíamos volver en un fibo de subida posterior en caso de debacle..pero sí, no están los tiempos para gaitas (que diría Manuel Fraga, un auténtico ser inmortal)



algún forero me ha comentado en varias ocasiones que sus mayores debacles han ocurrido por no ser riguroso con el SL.

ENMO jamás se deb tener una posición sin SL. Con una vez que te atrapen, te joden la cartera ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (5 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es momento para estar largos en índices. Las probabilidades no están a favor.
> 
> Para el trading diario se impone llevar SL y no caer en la tentación de "soy inversor a largo en un blue chip con un dividendo de la hostia". Todavía no ha llegado ese momento.



Es de agradecer su insistencia en que todavía no es el momento de lanzarse a por blue chips a largo plazo, porque me imagino que muchos de los nuevos, como yo, llegamos aquí con la intención de crear una cartera a largo plazo en tres meses y después echarnos a dormir tranquilamente.

Gracias a foreros como usted no cometemos ese error. Lo malo es que tampoco volvemos a dormir tranquilamente.:XX::XX:

Eso sí, espero que cuando vaya llegando el momento vayan dando pistas.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> *Es de agradecer su insistencia en que todavía no es el momento de lanzarse a por blue chips a largo plazo*, porque me imagino que muchos de los nuevos, como yo, llegamos aquí con la intención de crear una cartera a largo plazo en tres meses y después echarnos a dormir tranquilamente.
> 
> Gracias a foreros como usted no cometemos ese error. Lo malo es que tampoco volvemos a dormir tranquilamente.:XX::XX:
> 
> Eso sí, espero que cuando vaya llegando el momento vayan dando pistas.



O sí ..... ::

En serio, creo que todavía no es el momento. El 2012 va a ser horroroso a nivel de resultados y está el tema financiero muy revuelto con constantes problemas everywhere.

Tendencialmente, el medio plazo es bajista y hay que esperar aunque seamos un poco impacientes (yo el primero).

Suerte.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> algún forero me ha comentado en varias ocasiones que sus mayores debacles han ocurrido por no ser riguroso con el SL.
> 
> ENMO jamás se deb tener una posición sin SL. Con una vez que te atrapen, te joden la cartera ienso:



si, pero no lo tengo :ouch:
Oye!! no me metas miedo!!:8::8: que ese gap lo cerraremos en alguna sesión..:rolleye:


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> *si, pero no lo tengo* :ouch:
> Oye!! no me metas miedo!!:8::8: que ese gap lo cerraremos en alguna sesión..:rolleye:



Ein?

Cuando se me ejecuta una orden de compra, al segundo meto el SL y el SP.

Y sigo a otras cosas.

No podría vivir de la ansiedad si no lo hiciese así¡¡¡


----------



## VOTIN (5 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein?
> 
> Cuando se me ejecuta una orden de compra, al segundo meto el SL y el SP.
> 
> ...



Me imagino a los leoncios sentados en sus sillones manejar la informacion de la gacelada ,de sus sl y sp y decidir que gacelas de la manada se comeran

Seguro que el leoncio de ing, por ejemplo,no mira que sl y sp tiene su rebaño


----------



## FranR (5 Nov 2011)

Partiendo que personalmente el largo plazo no va más allá de la Strongbow que me tome dentro de un rato, voy a dar mi visión del escenario Mad Max de que se está hablando.
Si la situación empeora y se quiere llevar el sufrimiento a la fauna bolsística, se podría hacer una incursión a la zona de 7490 en muy breves fechas. La ruptura de este soporte debe hacernos pensar en una visita muy rápida (ahora hablamos en muy L/P, así que son cuestión de menos de un semestre) a la zona de los 6.670

El sufrimiento de la gacelada a estos niveles sería insoportable, y la sensación de hundimiento total de los grandes en bolsa, haría el resto. Un bonito rebote en los 6600 y papel barato para los que manejan la cuestión.
Para ser mas que Rappel y La Fuster juntos, coincidiría esta situación en Abril....base del canal a medio formado, que debería de tocarse en su base para empezar la remontada "refinitiva"







El trimestre es alcista. Lo gordo debería venir, si viene, a partir de la cuarta sesión del nuevo año.

Así que si ven cierre del trimestre arriba....CORRAN INSENSATOS

Guarden este gráfico en sus PC...hará ganar mucho dinero. Por la gloria de de los guardianes de Moldor.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein?
> 
> Cuando se me ejecuta una orden de compra, al segundo meto el SL y el SP.
> 
> ...



muy bien hecho, pero en esta situación prefiero holguras que luego pasa lo del jueves y manadas enteras se entregan a los leones sin dar 2 pasos. A ver, que si, que yo soy el primero en cubrirme, pero que estoy en un nivel que deberíamos cerrar ya que aún no tapamos ningún fibo desde máximos y contra más grande sea la estructura, mayor retroceso en fibo deberíamos realizar en caso de 1º bajista dentro de esta supuesta nueva senda bajista (incluso aún podemos hacer un hombro, que también tiene pinta de un HCH inclinado si se le mira con buenos ojos).


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A los mercados, yo creo les importa un carajo que dimita Berlusconi, que terminen con el régimen de Gadafi, que gane Rajoy o que la señora Merkel se quede estancada un temporada en un retrete haciendo sus necesidades. Utilizarán unas noticias para justificar lo uno o lo otro. Son capaces de echarle la culpa a las "burbujas" de la isla del Hierro del próximo bajón..



A los leones no, es su excusa o el alimento de los titulares de la prensa. Pero sí que es el cebo ideal de las gacelas. Al tiempo ....::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Partiendo que personalmente el largo plazo no va más allá de la Strongbow que me tome dentro de un rato, voy a dar mi visión del escenario Mad Max de que se está hablando.
> Si la situación empeora y se quiere llevar el sufrimiento a la fauna bolsística, se podría hacer una incursión a la zona de 7490 en muy breves fechas. La ruptura de este soporte debe hacernos pensar en una visita muy rápida (ahora hablamos en muy L/P, así que son cuestión de menos de un semestre) a la zona de los 6.670
> 
> El sufrimiento de la gacelada a estos niveles sería insoportable, y la sensación de hundimiento total de los grandes en bolsa, haría el resto. Un bonito rebote en los 6600 y papel barato para los que manejan la cuestión.
> Para ser mas que Rappel y La Fuster juntos, coincidiría esta situación en Abril....base del canal a medio formado, que debería de tocarse en su base para empezar la remontada "refinitiva"



Pues como se quedara 6 meses en los 6000,la gacelada ya no estaria en la bolsa y los leones se tendrian que ir al circo para ganarse la vida


----------



## FranR (5 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues como se quedara 6 meses en los 6000,la gacelada ya no estaria en la bolsa y los leones se tendrian que ir al circo para ganarse la vida



Error:

1. Ya cotizó en 2009...y siguió el circo
2. Precisamente lo que quieren los leones son BBVA a 4,5...cuando las suban la gacelada las comprará a 6 como posesos. Habrán financiado a alguien.ienso:

Por cierto, actualizaré el post, pero lo dejo aquí.

El trimestre es alcista. Lo gordo debería venir, si viene, a partir de la cuarta sesión del nuevo año.

Así que si ven cierre del trimestre arriba....CORRAN INSENSATOS

Edit: Perdón le he leído mal, no es que se quede 6 meses en ese nivel...sino que bajará hasta ahí.


----------



## darwinn (5 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Error:
> 
> 1. Ya cotizó en 2009...y siguió el circo
> 2. Precisamente lo que quieren los leones son BBVA a 4,5...cuando las suban la gacelada las comprará a 6 como posesos. Habrán financiado a alguien.ienso:
> ...



Yo también lo veo así, antes de navidad me quedo fuera del mercado, y eso que tengo algunos pufos de mi época de mega principiante, ahora soy solo principiante.

Gamesa a 7
Ibe a 8 (aunque esto es poco dinero)
NH a 5,9

Así que asumiré pérdidas seguramente para este mes o el que viene y listo. Asumí un riesgo (porque no tenía ni idea) y no salió bien, así que ajo y agua. La próxima vez seré más cauto o haré como últimamente, que con mi táctiquilla de 50 euros al día saqué 1800 en septiembre y 1300 en octubre. Tendré que conformarme mientras sigo aprendiendo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

En el cruce €/$, si no pasamos los 1,425 (61,8% de bajada) y descendemos de los 1,31 nuestro euro parece que tampoco va a tener buen aspecto..:





Coincidirá todo? bajada de bolsa y bajada de tipos..parece que 2012 puede ser un buen año para comprar vivienda o acciones.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Yo también lo veo así, antes de navidad me quedo fuera del mercado, y eso que tengo algunos pufos de mi época de mega principiante, ahora soy solo principiante.
> 
> Gamesa a 7
> Ibe a 8 (aunque esto es poco dinero)
> ...



Yo no veo a gamesa a mas de 4 pero siempre pueden hacerle una opa y venderse mas caras las acciones,pero no creo
Su negocio ya esta todo fuera de españa y con la crisis no creo que los paises opten a corto por las renovables
De ibe no entiendo su ultima bajada a 4,9


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no veo a gamesa a mas de 4 pero siempre pueden hacerle una opa y venderse mas caras las acciones,pero no creo
> Su negocio ya esta todo fuera de españa y con la crisis no creo que los paises opten a corto por las renovables
> De ibe no entiendo su ultima bajada a 4,9



la zona 4 o 4,25 deberían intentarla.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> la zona 4 o 4,25 deberían intentarla.



La gazelada ya se mueve sobre 3 o 4,por encima no hay mucho 
Mas bien la veremos el año que viene sobre 2 a 3,ahi entrara mas carne fresca
En el techo de 4 ya hay mucho quemado con ganas de soltar papel


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Nov 2011)

Pobre Margarito, mira que me gustaba el patas éste, con lo bueno que era..como le ha dejado Shane Mosley (diferido ehh), ya se enfrentará al gran jefe, va a tragar más que ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> NO se olvide éste:
> 
> Parque de la naturaleza de Cabárceno
> 
> Donde podrán retozar alegremente junto a todos esos animalicos que normalmente encontramos en los mercados...



Sin lugar a dudas me lo apunto. Yo estuve de pequeño y estaba bastante bien el parque.

Esta semana tal cual gacela espero poder correr lo suficiente




Para no acabar siendo manjar del cual leon cualquiera


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El precio de salir del SAN es sobre 6,15 o 6,20 a muy corto,un mes o asi
> despues en Enero hay que abandonarlo hasta que mariano tome posiciones



El tema es ¿Hasta donde puede caer y cuanto tiempo puede aguantar en los infiernos? o mejor ¿Puede salvarse de no quebrar?
En mi caso lo analizo a medio plazo y si consigue no quebrar y llega al mínimo marcado marcado en 2009 asumiría un 44% de perdida pero si mantiene el nivel de dividendos actual recibiría 10% de rentabilidad anual y si marcamos el máximo de 2010 aun tendría a medio l/p un posible recorrido de un 76%.
Yo desde luego viendo como esta el panorama y mas siendo el san intentare salir este año y a ser posible ganando pero no se hasta que punto me interesa vender si estoy perdiendo un 10% o 20% ya que a esto he de sumarle los gastos del broker.




Por cierto el ECRI que hace unos años tanto mencionaba carpatos hablan de una 2 recesión


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es ¿Hasta donde puede caer y cuanto tiempo puede aguantar en los infiernos? o mejor ¿Puede salvarse de no quebrar?
> En mi caso lo analizo a medio plazo y si consigue no quebrar y llega al mínimo marcado marcado en 2009 asumiría un 44% de perdida pero si mantiene el nivel de dividendos actual recibiría 10% de rentabilidad anual y si marcamos el máximo de 2010 aun tendría a medio l/p un posible recorrido de un 76%.
> Yo desde luego viendo como esta el panorama y mas siendo el san intentare salir este año y a ser posible ganando pero no se hasta que punto me interesa vender si estoy perdiendo un 10% o 20% ya que a esto he de sumarle los gastos del broker.
> 
> ...



Quebrar no puede quebrar al ser uno de los 29 bancos sistemicos del mundo,esta amparado politicamente
El año que viene si da dividendo lo dara en acciones,se capitalizara y cumplira
con accionistas y las normas que le pongan


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estimo cacareos politicastros = pepón o guanón aunque creo que las probabilidades están 8-2.
> 
> Ni idea, espero no tener que ir :XX:
> 
> SAN para salirse bien 6,20. Tiene una resistencia en 6,44 que no creo que pueda romperla a cp.



Gracias Sr Votin y Sr j-z, por lo menos así tengo resistencias para saber cuando vender. Aunque bueno para no salirme en perdidas contando las comisiones debería vender a 6,4


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias Sr Votin y Sr j-z, por lo menos así tengo resistencias para saber cuando vender. Aunque bueno para no salirme en perdidas contando las comisiones debería vender a 6,4



Pues cuando llegue a 6 deja una orden abierta de venta a 6,4 por un mes y a esperar si suena la flauta


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Quebrar no puede quebrar al ser uno de los 29 bancos sistemicos del mundo,esta amparado políticamente
> El año que viene si da dividendo lo dara en acciones,se capitalizara y cumplira
> con accionistas y las normas que le pongan



No da mucha confianza verle abanderando la rojigualda entre Dexia, Bank of America o el Citi.
Esperemos que desde Europa le dejen seguir manteniendo el chiringuito del dividendo a base de ampliaciones, porque el día que no pueda acaba como su ciudad en 1941





Santander, entre los bancos sistmicos para el supervisor bancario global,Banca. Expansin.com

*Bank of America*, Bank of China, Bank of New York Mellon, Banque Populaire CdE, Barclays, BNP Paribas, *Citigroup*, Commerzbank, Credit Suisse, Deutsche Bank, *Dexia*, Goldman Sachs, Crédit Agricole, HSBC, ING Bank, JP Morgan Chase, Lloyds Banking Group, Mitsubishi UFJ FG, Mizuho FG, Morgan Stanley, Nordea, Royal Bank of Scotland, Santander, Société Générale, State Street, Sumitomo Mitsui FG, UBS, Unicredit y Wells Fargo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues cuando llegue a 6 deja una orden abierta de venta a 6,4 por un mes y a esperar si suena la flauta



Cual trilero intentaré que entré mi orden a 6'4  Gracias SR Votin




Para aliviar la espera hasta el lunes le dejo unas imágenes que espero sean de su agrado


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Bueno creo que me voy a dormir ya...antes os dejo unas cosillas que he sacado indagando un poco.Al final me parece que leer security analysis me esta calando bastante y últimamente me inclino por leer todo tipo de informes.
Si me equivoco por favor que alguien me rectifique así entre todos seguramente saquemos mas lucidez a cualquier análisis.




Según veo en la CNMV a día de hoy solo queda una posición bajista sobre el 0'201% del capital que si no me equivoco vendrían a ser unos 16539940 títulos.




Aunque parezca que son muchas si ves el historial de posiciones cortas abiertas en agosto y octubre si la primera pantalla sería correcta solo estarian en vigor como cortos declarados 0,201%

Para tener algun medidor con que comparar os pongo estas otras compañias.




Actualmente en inditex no hay cortos relevantes. Sin embargo si analizamos su historial vemos como a la par que leones han ido cerrando sus posiciones cortas el valor se ha dedicado a no parar de subir.




Otro caso que a mi me parece interesante por lo escandaloso que es




En menos de un mes han abierto en posiciones cortas a Gamesa un 3,83%del capital, que por cierto aun estan abiertos la totalidad de los cortos. Asi que si alguno va largo en gamesa desearle suerte.

Otro valor que gusta en el foro "mediaset"




Actualmente tiene en vigor un 2% del capital en corto




Lo cual viendo su historial no es ninguna tonteria


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Bueno bueno esto si que es de escándalo...10,4% del capital de Bankinter en corto


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

http://www.cnmv.es/DocPortal/AlDia/shortban.pdf


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Para grandes especuladores del foro les dejo la solicitud de comunicación de posiciones cortas por si sucediese el gran guano... ya se sabe mejor prevenir 

http://www.cnmv.es/DocPortal/Legislacion/ModelosNormalizados/ModeloComPC.pdf


----------



## The Hellion (6 Nov 2011)

Ya sé que fundamentals --> yuyu, pero aquí les dejo esta noticia, que seguramente ya conocerán a estas alturas, porque puede ser la excusa perfecta para lo que sea que hagan la semana que viene: 

Berlusconi se la juega el martes

Parece que a Silvio se le han marchado dos o tres diputados y ha perdido la mayoría. El martes tiene una votación esencial para aprobar un nuevo texto sobre las cuentas del estado. Dice que no se va y está buscando apoyos. Los otros partidos piden su dimisión. El resto se lo pueden imaginar. 

Y un rumor que parece más un _susto o trato_ de una fiesta de Helloween entre _banksters_. Porque si hay algo real en esto, ríanse ustedes del Armagedón



> Uno de tales rumores sostiene que FG se va de ministro de Economía y que al frente del BBVA le sustituirá Rato fusión mediante de las entidades que presiden, de modo que el gran RR mataría así dos o más pájaros de un tiro: acabar con su pesadilla en Bankia y convertirse en el gran banquero del Reino, por encima de un tal Emilio Botín.



Vozpopuli, el nuevo periódico de Cacho


----------



## darwinn (6 Nov 2011)

Qué os parece nokia? Después de la compra de microsoft y tal


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Nov 2011)

Entonces, Sr Votin (Y resto de ilustrados) estima que Iberdrola subirá en el corto plazo (1 mes o hasta mediados diciembre) por encima de 5€?

Estoy pillado ahora mismo, y me he planteado salir aún con unas pocas perdidas (Nada grave), dada la saturación de información y augurios negativos del viernes a esta parte.

Desde luego no querría verme atrapado en la Tormenta Perfecta que se esta cocinando...


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Qué os parece nokia? Después de la compra de microsoft y tal



Hay que esperar a datos de ventas de sus nuevos terminales, inferiores a los punteros actuales.


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias Sr Votin y Sr j-z, por lo menos así tengo resistencias para saber cuando vender. Aunque bueno para no salirme en perdidas contando las comisiones debería vender a 6,4



Te veo con miedo por tener SAN imagino que sobre 6,2, yo no lo tendría olvidate de él pon orden SP a 6,4 si quieres yo te aseguro con CDS  que se ejecutará si no a corto, a medio plazo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Nov 2011)

Ferrovial tiene complicado pasar los 10. Se ha comportado de forma muy correcta en cuanto a estructuras fibos, 5,43-5,44 ptos de rango de estructura, con ajuste a zona 61,8 y con objetivo 5,44 ptos desde este ajuste hasta los 9,79 que por cierto, ha clavado.
No sé que hará, pq siempre comento que 2 son fiables, la 3ª tendría que ser a precios muy aceleradas y crearse claro, y por ahora, acelerar no es la palabra más exacta para definir esta subida a trompicones. Yo creo que puede volver a intentar tocar este techo con alguna pequeña expansión hasta cerca de los 10 pero a estos niveles actuales, pienso que se estaría muy bien en una posición de cortos.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Entonces, Sr Votin (Y resto de ilustrados) estima que Iberdrola subirá en el corto plazo (1 mes o hasta mediados diciembre) por encima de 5€?
> 
> Estoy pillado ahora mismo, y me he planteado salir aún con unas pocas perdidas (Nada grave), dada la saturación de información y augurios negativos del viernes a esta parte.
> 
> Desde luego no querría verme atrapado en la Tormenta Perfecta que se esta cocinando...



Amigo,yo soy tierna gacela que intenta oler en el aire a los leones
Yo saldre de Ibe cuando este sobre 5,5 o antes de Enero 2012,lo que suceda antes


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Nov 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Creo que el lunes intentaré ni mirar demasiado el Ibex, pues me imagino que las noticias y rumores recientes dejarán su huella.

A ver si a lo largo de noviembre y primeros de diciembre viene un poco de viento favorable que me permita cerrar con unas minimas ganancias y replegarme hasta ver las cosas algo más claras.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Te veo con miedo por tener SAN imagino que sobre 6,2, yo no lo tendría olvidate de él pon orden SP a 6,4 si quieres yo te aseguro con CDS  que se ejecutará si no a corto, a medio plazo.




La verdad que un poco de miedo si tengo.
Gracias por los consejos. Comentar las operaciones ayuda mucho para no dejarse llevar ni por el pánico ni por la ambición.
Acabo de poner una orden de venta a 6,4 hasta finales de noviembre, veremos que pasa. Yo hace dos años estuve un tiempo que jugué al gato y al ratón viendo las posiciones cortas declaradas en la cnmv esperando los rebotes cuando recompraban las acciones y si habia muchas posiciones cortas los rebotes eran de libro. Si no me equivoco las posiciones cortas suelen ser acciones alquiladas para venta a corto y luego tienen que ser recompradas casi siempre el día menos esperado.Alguien que entienda de AT puede decirme si desde el 21 de octubre que abrieron cortos ha visto alguna operación extraña aparte de la inflada a última hora, sin tardar mucho ese 0'2% de acciones tendrán que ser recompradas


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Creo que el lunes intentaré ni mirar demasiado el Ibex, pues me imagino que las noticias y rumores recientes dejarán su huella.
> 
> ...



Es probable que haya algún día de rebote, es muy posible que el escenario que nos presento el Sr Claca al final se cumpla porque tienen que recomprar todas las posiciones cortas abiertas el 21 de octubre. A mi me queda esa esperanza, tambien tengo IBE


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2011)

Sprint de subida en las última hora de sesión en el TASE (Tel Aviv). A ver cómo viene la preapertura overnight de las divisas e índices.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Mirando los cortos del san la otra vez tardaron 3 semanas en dar el pepinazo y cuando nadie lo esperaba. Cortos el 07/10/2011 pepinazo 28/10/2011. Esta vez cortos 21/10/2011 si respetase la serie deberia a ver pepinazo el 11/11/2011... no me hagais mucho caso ya que es una simple prueba... No estaria mal analizar los cortos declarados a la cnmv y cuanto han tardado cada vez en recomprar las acciones. Los que suelen jugar en la liga de los cortos que nos cuenten un poco como va ese mundillo


Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sprint de subida en las última hora de sesión en el TASE (Tel Aviv). A ver cómo viene la preapertura overnight de las divisas e índices.



¿te vas a poner a largo?
Hasta ahora se ha cumplido que lo que pasa en el TASE se replica en el Ibex


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hamijos, ¿donde está el hilo bueno del Ibex? es que he entrado en este y resulta que solo se habla de bolsa ::


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

El tase ha remontado quizás por la noticia que g-papas podría dimitir hoy y se pasaría a un desgobierno de unidad nancyonan, con el PPSOE de allí


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hamijos, ¿donde está el hilo bueno del Ibex? es que he entrado en este y resulta que solo se habla de bolsa ::



Yo estoy esperado a que empiece la NFL a las 19.00h porque esto no lo aguanta nadie :´(


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿te vas a poner a largo?
> Hasta ahora se ha cumplido que lo que pasa en el TASE se replica en el Ibex



No en el medio/largo. En scalps no importante este tipo de info, más bien la tendencia intradiaría.

Si es cierto lo que comentas al menos en el arranque de las sesiones. No olvides que estamos en momentos de perroflautas miles. Basta con que esta noche dimita no se quién para que los índices hagan no se qué. Posiciones diarias exigen stops muy elevados ante la volatilidad reinante.

Vamos a ver el arranque de los overnight y decidiremos.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No en el medio/largo. En scalps no importante este tipo de info, más bien la tendencia intradiaría.
> 
> Si es cierto lo que comentas al menos en el arranque de las sesiones. No olvides que estamos en momentos de perroflautas miles. Basta con que esta noche dimita no se quién para que los índices hagan no se qué. Posiciones diarias exigen stops muy elevados ante la volatilidad reinante.
> 
> Vamos a ver el arranque de los overnight y decidiremos.



El leuro, hay que mirar el leuro ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Nov 2011)

El gap de rotura (desde luego no es gap de agotamiento ni continuación) debería rellenarse para luego iniciar un movimiento de caía libre (eso dice el AT y eso se puede comprobar por ejemplo si analizamos el gráfico en períodos de 2-3 días como unidad), esta semana se cerraría y luego deberíamos ver un buen golpe bajista. De todas formas, aún no veo distribución ni fuerza en el volumen de bajada y las subastas, en general, cierran precios a valores claves fibos (siempre para arriba) y las subastas, no las hacen las gacelas..


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El gap de rotura (desde luego no es gap de agotamiento ni continuación) debería rellenarse para luego iniciar un movimiento de caía libre (eso dice el AT y eso se puede comprobar por ejemplo si analizamos el gráfico en períodos de 2-3 días como unidad), esta semana se cerraría y luego deberíamos ver un buen golpe bajista. De todas formas, aún no veo distribución ni fuerza en el volumen de bajada y las subastas, en general, cierran precios a valores claves fibos (siempre para arriba) y las subastas, no las hacen las gacelas..



Muy buenos análisis los que haces (pocas figuras mas bellas hay que los huecos).

Si estás tan seguro, el último leuro que lo gane otro. Guarda la bala para los cortos que van a llegar.

Suerte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2011)

¿Para mañana que creeis que hará el IBEX?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Nov 2011)

Buenas noches,

mañana guano, telefonica nos puede ayudar al rico guano de principio de semana.

En as oficinas de gestores tienen valores como 9260, 8190 y 8540 y con probabilidades, pero veo que algunos son peponicos, y claro tampoco quiero que los burbujos entren al hilo del ibex, y lo primero que lean es subidones en la bolsa.

Por cierto, para los señores que gusten de gin tonics, este domingo hay un reportaje en elmundo.es sobre la ginebra hendricks.


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Para mañana que creeis que hará el IBEX?



Pues es una lotería porque primero hay que ver cómo se comportan los índices en el overnight y en cualquier caso, esa perspectiva estará sujeta totalmente a cualquier perroflautada en cualquier momento.


----------



## bronx5 (6 Nov 2011)

Parece que hay nuevo gobierno de coalición en Grecia, posiblemente sin Papandreu, peponazo en las bolsas y el euro para mañana?


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

PEPON preparense para recoger plusvalias and run.


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2011)

Nada, nada .... va a ser que el papanatas no estaba dejando al país que utilizase su inmenso efectivo para liquidar la deuda.

Momento ideal para ir calentando el agua de la olla, poco a poco .... y después meter las ranas. Morirán sin sufrimiento e ignorantes de que sin duda acabarán en algún gourmet en latas de ancas.

Vamos, vamos a llenar el horno de tierna carne gaceril.::::

Hay que joderse la infima calidad de contenidos que hay en la prensa digital.


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2011)

Menudo "sorpresón" lo del G-Papas (+ gusanitos naranjas de los gordos) ::

estaba cantao 

APM? - No te lo he dicho? - YouTube


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> mañana guano, telefonica nos puede ayudar al rico guano de principio de semana.
> 
> ...



eso lo comente ayer con los amigotes

la dueña de hendricks decía que su destileria creaba 350 litros de hendricks al día, sus alambiques no daban para mas

con lo cual el 99% de ls ginebras hendicks que se venden no son hendricks


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2011)

Aprovecho este momento




c

para hacerme paladín del sentimiento contrario y exponer mis niveles al escarnio y mofa pública de este ilustre e insigne hiLOL.

IBEX: 8.516-8398 con step intermedio en los 8.476

Dax: 6006 - 5864 y esa paradiña en los 5952

SP: 1244-1207!! y el momento esperanza pepona en los 1232

Suerte y Buenas noches.


----------



## pollastre (6 Nov 2011)

Ya empiezan a llegar las primeras reviews, Sr. Chinito... dicen lo que más o menos se esperaba: mucho más refinado que el F10, mucho más eficiente, menos "raw"... en definitiva, un coche más actual y menos "burro" que el F10, pero lo que gana en refinamiento parecen echarlo de menos en la "magia" que tenía el V10 atmosférico.

2012 BMW M5, an Autoweek Flash Drive Car Review - Autoweek





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> mañana guano, telefonica nos puede ayudar al rico guano de principio de semana.
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

Ese tipo de coches "cani" abunda en los barrios marginales, curioso


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Nov 2011)

El anterior v10 suena de fabula, que motor, que sonido, que........
pero este es otra cosa, es mas v8 american style, pero con mas rabia. Todo es probarlo, yo pude subirme en uno, que ahora se encuentra en guarneri si es de la zona, vaya y pruebelo, y me dejo con muy buen sabor de boca, pero no puedo decirle con total seguridad, ya que no pude llevarlo.

Es mejor coche, esta mejor hecho, pero no deja de ser un submarino en peso. El cambio es mejor, los frenos, las jodidas costuras vuelven a ser lo que deben ser para un coche de este precio. Y sobre todo, el coche cambia mucho en los diferentes modos, y ese es para mi el mayor pero de este coche, que hay modos donde va excesivamente capado.

Lo dicho, pruebelo, y suba a la señora y la suegra, que en el maletero entra la compra de todo el mes, jeje.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> eso lo comente ayer con los amigotes
> 
> la dueña de hendricks decía que su destileria creaba 350 litros de hendricks al día, sus alambiques no daban para mas
> 
> con lo cual el 99% de ls ginebras hendicks que se venden no son hendricks



Si eso tambien me ha llamado la atencion, ienso: seran cosas del marketing.


----------



## Misterio (6 Nov 2011)

El € ni fu ni fa de momento.


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2011)

1.3815 va parriba


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Muy buenos análisis los que haces (pocas figuras mas bellas hay que los huecos).
> 
> Si estás tan seguro, el último leuro que lo gane otro. Guarda la bala para los cortos que van a llegar.
> 
> Suerte.



gracias. La visión de la bolsa es como el encoñamiento, uno siempre piensa que la otra persona tb está por la labor y que el mercado está por tanto, a favor de tu posición. Siempre encontrarás argumentos a tu favor y te los creerás y siempre en contra, que desestimarás. Si mañana hubiese un crack, hoy econtrariamos argumentos en indicadores, medias, fibos, soportes, resistencias, figuras, elliot, velas etc etc que nos dirían que mañana tb podría ser un buen día.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> gracias. La visión de la bolsa es como el encoñamiento, uno siempre piensa que la otra persona tb está por la labor y que el mercado está por tanto, a favor de tu posición. Siempre encontrarás argumentos a tu favor y te los creerás y siempre en contra, que desestimarás. Si mañana hubiese un crack, hoy econtrariamos argumentos en indicadores, medias, fibos, soportes, resistencias, figuras, elliot, velas etc etc que nos dirían que mañana tb podría ser un buen día.



......y mientras tanto

22:49 06/11/2011 1,384 0.004 (0.29%) €/$


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ......y mientras tanto
> 
> 22:49 06/11/2011 1,384 0.004 (0.29%) €/$








A ver si mantiene por encima de 1,383 y se atreve a mirar los 1,4, por encima ya pueden cuestionarle a Papandreu hasta que es griego que no pintaría mal la cosa en el ultracorto plazo (lo digo para los toritos, entre ellos yo, de forma circunstancial..).
He de superponer euro/dólar y eurostoxxx, creo que no me van a diferir demasiadoienso:ienso:


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ......y mientras tanto
> 
> 22:49 06/11/2011 1,384 0.004 (0.29%) €/$



Todos los findes pasa lo mismo en este hilo, en cuanto cierran las bolsas todo el mundo se pone a augurar guano y luego ocurre lo contrario.

Aunque la semana pasada fue una excepción, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2011)

El SP tira parriba como un poseso en este momento...1255.75...1256.75


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El SP tira parriba como un poseso en este momento...1255.75...1256.75





Cerró en 1253 no?


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Cerró en 1253 no?



si, 1253.23

Según esto, si no cambia mucho los futus abriran sobre los 1253 (cerraron en 1251)

Caemos de nuevo poco antes de la apertura
1254 vela dos puntos abajo. Movidito el comienzo de la semana

y de nuevo a máximo 1256.75...


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2011)

Ahora que soy accionista de Iberdrola estaba investigando un poco sobre las alternativas energéticas para un futuro...

¿Alguien sabe que empresa esta investigando la energía geotermica?

Energía Geotérmica - YouTube


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

Empieza la fiesta...de momento Pepona, medio punto arriba. El SP por encima de 1260.
Ahora a descansar que mañana será movido, parece ser.ienso:


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Ahí ahí que entren todas las gacelas como en el camarote de los hermanos Marx.

A ver cómo finaliza la semana, lo mismo le dá por subir y hay que engancharse al último vagón para bajarse sin ser visto cuando llegue el momento.

Eso sí, el IBEX subiendo el 0,02%. No se darán cuenta que si el problema estuviera resuelto, subirá el ibex como un bestia ya que pensarán "ha salvado el gaznate".

Salvo perroflautada probable, van a llevar a los índices a recuperar hasta cotas pegadas a los minimos anteriores. El SP con dos coletazos lo tiene ahí. Recuerdan, por si mañana es así, que cuando el SP abre subiendo más del 1,5%, muy probablemente termina subiendo por encima del dos y pico.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Toma ya!!!!, Veinte pipos ganados en la plata con dos grandes.
Está superalcista en minutos, pero superalcista de narices.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Plata, el pueden meter unos pipos para abajo en cuestión de YA y después es una opción estupenda para un largo. Vamos a ver si se deja en los 3420.

Edito: Qué cabrona!!!, se ha parado en 3430. A dejarla pasar un rato salvo que supere máximos.

Edito: Bueno, si no tira para arriba y pierde los 3430, lo mismo hay que darle un tiro ...


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Qué penita de IBEX, en rojito anda cuando el resto de índices está subiendo más de medio punto porcentual. What is happening?. Aquí hay gato encerrado ...


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Corto en la plata con 1 grande y SL+8. Seguimos dentro según guíe el estocástico que pinta bajista.
Venga hombre, un tironcito de más de 10 pipos ....


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Fue así toda la semana Janus. El día que subió todo un 1,5-2% se quedó plano, y en varias ocasiones constaté que iba siempre por detrás de sus amiguitos...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Me planteo también la influencia del dividendo de TEF, que es un 20% del Ibex... No sé si eso viene dado en los datos que manejas o cuándo se produce.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en la plata con 1 grande y SL+8. Seguimos dentro según guíe el estocástico que pinta bajista.
> Venga hombre, un tironcito de más de 10 pipos ....



Nos salimos con 11 pipos ganados (en 3420). Poco a poco que llevamos menos de una hora y ya estamos por encima del objetivo diario. Está funcionando muy bien por técnico.:XX:


----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

Cual es vuestro objetivo diario?


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> gracias. La visión de la bolsa es como el encoñamiento, uno siempre piensa que la otra persona tb está por la labor y que el mercado está por tanto, a favor de tu posición. Siempre encontrarás argumentos a tu favor y te los creerás y siempre en contra, que desestimarás. Si mañana hubiese un crack, hoy econtrariamos argumentos en indicadores, medias, fibos, soportes, resistencias, figuras, elliot, velas etc etc que nos dirían que mañana tb podría ser un buen día.



Cuánta razón. En las gráficas se ve lo que se quiere ver. 

Menos mal que tenemos aquí a gente como Claca, usted y algunos otros, que son capaces de ver a la dependienta de home depot mientras los demás sólo vemos a la pole dancer.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me planteo también la influencia del dividendo de TEF, que es un 20% del Ibex... No sé si eso viene dado en los datos que manejas o cuándo se produce.



Es la banca que la tienen un miedo atroz. Los franceses y alemanes están liquidando (ej, BNP) deuda y bancos a tope. Así no se puede, que dirían la raza "spanier bullisher".::


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cual es vuestro objetivo diario?



El mío hacer ganancia para soportar 4 trades perdedores seguidos. 
Hoy 2x20x50x0,70(cambio dolar aprox) + 1x11x50x0,70 (cambio dolar aprox.) = 1785 eurotes, olé.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cual es vuestro objetivo diario?




No perder más de 400 euros. El día que acabo plano salgo a cenar fuera... y una vez gané 29 euros descontando comisiones.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

La plata ya está haciendo la guarra, llega a los 3430, lo supera un poquito y se vuelve para abajo. Prevalece la tendencia bajista en minutos, do not go against short-term trend


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cual es vuestro objetivo diario?



and yours?


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

La plata en 3433, si llega a los máximos intradiarios en 3444, le meto un corto de dos grandes. Lo pongo en automático no vaya a ser que no pueda intentar el trade por estar escribiendo en el hilo ...

Edito: Nada, sigue en chiqueros y no se mueve demasiado ahora. Quito el automático y me voy a dormir.
Ya llevamos 3 horas sin ninguna perroflautada por lo que mañana vendran todas seguidas para volver a la media de tonterías por día.
En serio ya, mañana ojo que la situación del IBEX (vaya penita, sigue en rojito) indica que algunos siguen teniendo miedo, por algo es.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2011)

En el SP, el sentimiento minorista es largo a rabiar... La duda es: ¿lo tiran directamente o le meten subidita final hasta que la pasta entre a lo bestia?


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2011)




----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> and yours?



100 € y a partir de ahí stop movil de 25 € ,diarios por operación si puede ser, con CFDs y minis del ibex.

siempre con cobertura.

Largos en minis ibex, por si va en contra y vence el futuro y liquida, pues mantengo los cortos del CFD, y si baja más, sacar provecho al diferencial.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2011)

Joer... españa... me gusta seguir Reuters suelen dar las noticias como es debido y aportar un buen "insight", creo yo. Pero tengo que seguir el Reuters de cualquier pais menos España. Si vas a Reuters UK o US no encuentras ni una sola noticia de deportes o sociedad en la portada. O muy relevante tiene que ser. En la portada española algo así como el 40% es para deportes y sociedad.

Algunos titulares que no veremos aquí:

Los mercados pierden la esperanza de una solución duradera en Europa

Euro zone countries could split, says Goldman Sachs exec | Reuters

China inyectará 158.000 millones en los próximos dos meses en el mercado monetario

BP falla en la venta por 7000 millones de sus activos en Sudamerica.


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2011)

Los que sois accionistas del san ¿ Habéis recibido ya la carta para traspasar los títulos al san y hacerse del club del accionista?
La cosa que me metido para ver un poco y tienen unos cuantos descuentos...

Escuela de surf y Kiteboarding
jamón de bellota
hoteles
interflora
golf santander
faunia
espectaculos
descuentos en spas
renting de coches
compra de audi
etc


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, y rectifico un mensaje para el señor Pollastre.

El m5 que andaba por guarnieri no esta disponible ya, y no, no lo han vendido, solo que en ascari un chino, que ironia, lo estampo ayer por la mañana. Segun me dicen, ahi sale medio bien, pero esta bastante tocado.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Lástima de cacharro... ese tipo de fotos siempre duele verlas ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, y rectifico un mensaje para el señor Pollastre.
> 
> El m5 que andaba por guarnieri no esta disponible ya, y no, no lo han vendido, solo que en ascari un chino, que ironia, lo estampo ayer por la mañana. Segun me dicen, ahi sale medio bien, pero esta bastante tocado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Lo gracioso es que al chino no le acabo de convencer. Lo estampa, no tiene que pagar la reparacion pues era una invitacion road show, y dice que no le gusta. Terriblemente expuesto el poder del dinero.

Guarnieri+ascari+m's=Coche estrellado cada poco tiempo, no falla.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Volvemos a la bolsa, lo siento señor Mulder yo hablaria de ginebras y coches pero aqui tenemos que hablar sobre porcentajes y demas.

¿Que le llora la niña esta mañana? El ibex bien, abriendo a la baja, hoy tef puede ayudar a la causa burbuja.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Volvemos a la bolsa, lo siento señor Mulder yo hablaria de ginebras y coches pero aqui tenemos que hablar sobre porcentajes y demas.
> 
> ¿Que le llora la niña esta mañana? El ibex bien, abriendo a la baja, hoy tef puede ayudar a la causa burbuja.




_Male nostrum_... nos han jodido en el premarket un buen nivel, el 5937. Ahora ya está contaminado, y es peligroso usarlo en el resto del día. 

Por arriba estamos lejos, pero vamos, con la volatibilidad de los últimos tiempos, quién sabe. Hay posible cuerda hasta 6134 en principio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los findes pasa lo mismo en este hilo, en cuanto cierran las bolsas todo el mundo se pone a augurar guano y luego ocurre lo contrario.
> 
> Aunque la semana pasada fue una excepción, todo hay que decirlo.



Decía usted...? ::

Edito: Parece que abrirá por debajo de la primera tendencial alcista...
Edito2: Estamos en el mínimo del canal de FranR, ni intermedios ni ná...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Jejeje, el señor Mulder tiene retazos sentimientocontradictorios, pero lo hace para beneficio propio, es un evil speculator, como el señor Caos. :XX: :XX:

Ciertamente es apertura guanista, pero se tendria que confirmar. 2,2% non e male.


----------



## Misterio (7 Nov 2011)

Esta semana toca echar a Berlusconi, así que hay que meter presión.


----------



## locoAC (7 Nov 2011)

Bonito efecto del dividendo de Telefónica... ¿Es posible que muchas gacelas que operan sobre el Ibex no dejaran ajustados sus SL el viernes, no descontando el -1% que iba a provocar el dividendo, y hayan saltado los stop como los botones de la blusa de una voluptuosa pechugona al coger aire?


----------



## rosonero (7 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Esta semana toca echar a Berlusconi, así que hay que meter presión.



Italia Serenity markets
El spread con Alemania sigue subiendo y ya va por 480 nada menos, nuevos máximos


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Los 10.700 ya los empiezo a ver místicos de cojones...


----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

No es casualidad que Grecia, Italia y España, cambien de gobiernos sobre estas fechas tan calculadas.

A finales de la semana pasada, presión para echar al griego, esta para Berlusconi y la semana que viene, elecciones en España. Nada es casualidad.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Bonito efecto del dividendo de Telefónica... ¿Es posible que muchas gacelas que operan sobre el Ibex no dejaran ajustados sus SL el viernes, no descontando el -1% que iba a provocar el dividendo, y hayan saltado los stop como los botones de la blusa de una voluptuosa pechugona al coger aire?



¿Usted qué cree, si en este mismo hilo hemos visto operar a pecho descubierto en el DAX a traders de cuchillo en la boca sin reparar en que en Alemania era día festivo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

El domino de la deuda continua.

La fe misticiera parece perder a un miembro. No, aferrense. El 14 de diciembre estara el ibex en 10700, esta escrito.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

SAN cotizando con cuatro decimales, en previsión del más que probable 0,XXXX...


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos días:

Dentro en IBE.

A rezar¡


----------



## rosonero (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los 10.700 ya los empiezo a ver místicos de cojones...



Queda esperar la ayuda de la mística Navidad y su rally


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos días. _Paíce que llueve_, ¿no? :rolleye:

Que alguien llame al cuidador de los gemelos que se le han caido de la cuna )


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Dentro en IBE.
> 
> A rezar¡



¿Por algún motivo en concreto? Porque los bancos tiran para abajo de mala manera, y REP, TEF e IBE van a la cola. Así el Ibex tiene complicado recuperarse.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jejeje, el señor Mulder tiene retazos sentimientocontradictorios, pero lo hace para beneficio propio, es un evil speculator, como el señor Caos. :XX: :XX:
> 
> Ciertamente es apertura guanista, pero se tendria que confirmar. 2,2% non e male.



Ayer, cuando el sentimiento guanista del hilo se podía cortar a cuchillo el eurusd subía como la espuma 

Ahora veremos que ocurre hoy, desde luego no está horno para bollos y de momento no se ve ni un miserable intento de cerrar el gap, pero vamos a ver que ocurre.


----------



## Misterio (7 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Queda esperar la ayuda de la mística Navidad y su rally



No dijo de que año, al igual que no dijo de que año eran los 7.700 (que fueron 7.500), y despues de año y medio de que eran inminentes se apuntó el tanto. Así que si algún día se llega sea en Diciembre o en el 2020 aquí le tendréis aplaudiéndose.

A todo esto el bono italiano a 2 años sube un 10% hoy. Esta ya en el 6%. Lo digo por el tema de las excusas y tal..


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los 10.700 ya los empiezo a ver místicos de cojones...




Tal vez "Aquel que ha de llegar" sean los místicos 7.700, que si se fija, son estéticamente parecidos a los místicos 10.*700*

Vamos, no sé, yo es por buscarle una explicación mística al asunto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

señor franR revise niveles, que por abajo ya no quedan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

¿Como que no dijo de que año?

14 de diciembre del 2011 el ibex cotizara en 10.700. Esto es asi.

Peroooooooooooo, dira que el mistico protector 9200 ha fallado, los misticos son eso, misticos, fantasmas, humo, que vienen y se van.

Yo quiero saber la hora de los 10.700, me valen los minutos en multiplos de 5.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Y SAN coqueteando con el 5,5. Zuloman, los 4 están ya aquí!!

¿Nadie más se ha dado cuenta de lo de los 4 decimales? ¿A qué se debe ese cambio de repente?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y SAN coqueteando con el 5,5. Zuloman, los 4 están ya aquí!!
> 
> ¿Nadie más se ha dado cuenta de lo de los 4 decimales? ¿A qué se debe ese cambio de repente?



Yo siempre lo he visto con 4 decimales, pero el último siempre es un cero. A ver si es cosa del broker que ahora los pone y antes no :rolleye: (Bueno, en Openbank lo veía con 4, ahora que lo pienso en clicktrade no sé si era con 3 y ahora es cierto que presenta 4 :ouch: )

PD: Sí, acabo de mirar en openbank, y por ejemplo GAM también me lo pone con 4 decimales, mientras que en clicktrade son 3 todavía.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

-2000 Daxies en 20 minutos de sesión... pero es que en el premarket ya llevábamos -800, algo totalmente fuera de tablas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Y traccionando señor Pollastre?, que eso es tambien importante.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, el SAN en el mismo punto que el jueves a primera hora, donde después empezó un rebote de más de 30 cents., ¿repetirá?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2011)

Normalmente, en la primera 1/2 hora se hace un máximo o un mínimo intradiario en el Ibex. Cual será hoy...? o

Saludos...


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2011)

NO me salen las cuentas.. el IBEX bajando un 3,20... pero la media de todos los valores del ibex.. no es 3,20.., ¿No se calcula así el precio del ibex? ¿con la media de los valores?

Por cierto Guanos dias y tal... entre el Papa Andreu, el Berlusconi y la niña de rajoy... me estan jodiendo..


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Como sea el máximo nos vamos a reir...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> NO me salen las cuentas.. el IBEX bajando un 3,20... pero la media de todos los valores del ibex.. no es 3,20.., ¿No se calcula así el precio del ibex? ¿con la media de los valores?



Media ponderada. TEF pondera un 20% y está un 6% abajo, así que... :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> NO me salen las cuentas.. el IBEX bajando un 3,20... pero la media de todos los valores del ibex.. no es 3,20.., ¿No se calcula así el precio del ibex? ¿con la media de los valores?
> 
> Por cierto Guanos dias y tal... entre el Papa Andreu, el Berlusconi y la niña de rajoy... me estan jodiendo..



Creo que es el dividendo de TEF, que le resta casi un 1% desde apertura. Sin embargo, TEF cotiza con el descuento pero no se le resta un -5%. La media sería como si TEF estuviera en -6% aproximadamente.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y traccionando señor Pollastre?, que eso es tambien importante.



De momento todo normal. Negativo y rondando el 20, que es un valor "sano" de grip.


----------



## mc_toni (7 Nov 2011)

GAP-Guano!!

Menuda apertura. Pero como ayer dimitió Papandreu y se hace un gobierno de coalición hoy se cierra en verde y tal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Sera un minimo, como sea maximo hasta yo estaria asustado.

Minimo, minimo, que hay muchos compañeros dentro en posicones largas.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Nov 2011)

que putada lo de hoy, os juro que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sera un minimo, como sea maximo hasta yo estaria asustado.
> 
> Minimo, minimo, que hay muchos compañeros dentro en posicones largas.




Yo estoy largo en GAS (y con 40.000), pero siendo sincero quiero guano, guano gigantesco. Más que nada porque quiero que por fin se toque suelo, como si son los 5.000, y a partir de ahí construir una cartera decente que revisaría semestral o anualmente. A quien esté largo, el súper guano no le debería hacer perder más de un 2-3%, pero a la larga es lo mejor que le puede pasar. Estos vaivenes tan volátiles sólo dan dinero a las manos fuertes o a los buenos traders. Esos pueden sacar dinero en cualquier escenario. Pero las gacelas, y en este hilo somos muchos, como más dinero podremos ganar es si en diciembre toca los míticos 5.700.


----------



## darwinn (7 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> que putada lo de hoy, os juro que no me lo esperaba.



A estas alturas aún eres capaz de esperar o prever algo???

Haz una prueba, apunta en un papel cada día qué esperas del siguiente, y verás que se acierta más al contrario


----------



## darwinn (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo estoy largo en GAS (y con 40.000), pero siendo sincero quiero guano, guano gigantesco. Más que nada porque quiero que por fin se toque suelo, como si son los 5.000, y a partir de ahí construir una cartera decente que revisaría semestral o anualmente. A quien esté largo, el súper guano no le debería hacer perder más de un 2-3%, pero a la larga es lo mejor que le puede pasar. Estos vaivenes tan volátiles sólo dan dinero a las manos fuertes o a los buenos traders. Esos pueden sacar dinero en cualquier escenario. Pero las gacelas, y en este hilo somos muchos, como más dinero podremos ganar es si en diciembre toca los míticos 5.700.



El problema es dónde está el suelo, y por cuánto tiempo nos vamos a quedar ahí


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2011)

Joder con el -6 de timofonica.. eso de que en la pagina web solo marque un -1 o asi... Menuda timada XD

Menos mal ques estais aqui pa avisar, jeje gracias!


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Dentro en IBE.
> 
> A rezar¡



Como accionista con más antigüedad en la empresa, permítame darle la bienvenida. 

Espero que su estancia sea agradable, que disfrute de jugosos dividendos y que cuando nos abandone lo haga con abundantes plusvalías.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder con el -6 de timofonica.. eso de que en la pagina web solo marque un -1 o asi... Menuda timada XD
> 
> Menos mal ques estais aqui pa avisar, jeje gracias!



Acciones Ibex 35 | Valores IBEX | Componentes IBEX (Aunque sigue faltando Bankia en la lista)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

A la vista de como se comporta el SAN, quizás no sería mala idea ponerse largo intradía.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Nov 2011)

bueno mirando el lado bueno

2000 euros del dividendo de telefonica


y ahora a rezar a que cierre el gap :´´´(


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> El problema es dónde está el suelo, y por cuánto tiempo nos vamos a quedar ahí



Mucha gente piensa que eso del suelo... es un mito... pero mi bisabuelo decía que cuando era pequeño... ellos vívían en el suelo y que la vida era mucho más fácil que ahora, que tenemos que vivir colgados de los globos que los Hacedores, en su infinita bondad, nos envían...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> El problema es dónde está el suelo, y por cuánto tiempo nos vamos a quedar ahí




Está claro que sería imposible saberlo, pero te garantizo que a 5.500 y su correspondencia en el DAX con 8 ó 10 acciones bien seleccionadas el precio con respecto a sus EBITDA, RPD, RPA... sería tan, tan favorable que creo que podría vivir de rentas toda mi vida. Obvio es que dependería del montante invertido.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por algún motivo en concreto? Porque los bancos tiran para abajo de mala manera, y REP, TEF e IBE van a la cola. Así el Ibex tiene complicado recuperarse.



Dice lo de rezar?? 

Lo decía por aquello del Guano total.

Pero vamos, que estoy más que tranquila. Estaba deseando entrar.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo estoy largo en GAS (y con 40.000), pero siendo sincero quiero guano, guano gigantesco. Más que nada porque quiero que por fin se toque suelo, como si son los 5.000, y a partir de ahí construir una cartera decente que revisaría semestral o anualmente. A quien esté largo, el súper guano no le debería hacer perder más de un 2-3%, pero a la larga es lo mejor que le puede pasar. Estos vaivenes tan volátiles sólo dan dinero a las manos fuertes o a los buenos traders. Esos pueden sacar dinero en cualquier escenario. Pero las gacelas, y en este hilo somos muchos, como más dinero podremos ganar es si en diciembre toca los míticos 5.700.



Yo estoy en daimler y eon desde que lo dije en el hilo, y no me importaría nada que bajasen por debajo de donde las compré, para comprar más, o rwe o lo que sea y hacer lo que dice usted, una cartera, dejarla seis meses o un año mirándola pero sin tocarla, y aprender y quitarme el mono con calderilla (relativamente hablando). 

Y en cuanto a lo de los cuatro decimales, igual están temiendo que se generalicen la situación de empresas como entesa sanpaolo y algún otro banco italiano, que cotizan por 1,00 € o por debajo, y con dos decimales cualquier variación es una burrada porcentual.


----------



## Yo2k1 (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está claro que sería imposible saberlo, pero te garantizo que a 5.500 y su correspondencia en el DAX con 8 ó 10 acciones bien seleccionadas el precio con respecto a sus EBITDA, RPD, RPA... sería tan, tan favorable que creo que podría vivir de rentas toda mi vida. Obvio es que dependería del montante invertido.



De rentas supongo siempre que volviera a subir , porque si baja a 5500, se hace esa cartera a m/l plazo y se queda en los 5500 años?
Buenos días a todos, y suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> A la vista de como se comporta el SAN, quizás no sería mala idea ponerse largo intradía.



Esta ya me la sé yo, que me la hicieron el otro día. Receso en la subida, captamos a los Brightsides y Ghks del mundo y seguimos para abajo.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está claro que sería imposible saberlo, pero te garantizo que a 5.500 y su correspondencia en el DAX con 8 ó 10 acciones bien seleccionadas el precio con respecto a sus EBITDA, RPD, RPA... sería tan, tan favorable que creo que podría vivir de rentas toda mi vida. Obvio es que dependería del montante invertido.



De todas formas, recuerde la firma de bertok, y pierda usted cuidado, que si pasa eso de poder comprar bluechips tiradas, ya inventarán la manera de jodernos para que no podamos vivir de las rentas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2011)

SAN


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> De rentas supongo siempre que volviera a subir , porque si baja a 5500, se hace esa cartera a m/l plazo y se queda en los 5500 años?
> Buenos días a todos, y suerte ahí fuera.




La RPD sería tan bestia en empresas como Procter, Coca Cola, BASF, eon, RWE, Bayer, BMW, etc... que me daría lo mismo. Son empresas bien gestionadas, y pese a todo puede caer alguna, pero pasada la crisis el 98% de las grandes empresas mundiales darán los mismos resultados o mejores.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> De todas formas, recuerde la firma de bertok, y pierda usted cuidado, que si pasa eso de poder comprar bluechips tiradas, ya inventarán la manera de jodernos para que no podamos vivir de las rentas.




Buscaré empresas como Coca Cola donde te puedas hacer accionista directamente con la empresas, sin broker mediante, y me iré a vivir al país que mayor ventajas me dé como rentista de dividendos ::


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aprovecho este momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas las previsiones se han quedado cortas...pero bueno..nadie es perfecto


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Todas las previsiones se han quedado cortas...pero bueno..nadie es perfecto



Estaba con Ud. esperando el 5864 desde primera hora de la mañana, como suelo intradiario... pero el día es cualquier cosa menos "normal", así que probablemente me largue por ahí a hacer un par de gestiones y me retire hoy con el casillero a cero. 

Poderosa la sombra del G-papas es ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

:XX: lo de G-papas me mata, es usted muy bueno.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: lo de G-papas me mata, es usted muy bueno.



He de aclarar, nobleza obliga, que el invento no es mío, sino de Cárpatos ::


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estaba con Ud. esperando el 5864 desde primera hora de la mañana, como suelo intradiario... pero el día es cualquier cosa menos "normal", así que probablemente me largue por ahí a hacer un par de gestiones y me retire hoy con el casillero a cero.
> 
> Poderosa la sombra del G-papas es ::



Me alegro que haya dejado su sistema como apoyo decisional a mis previsiones. Saldrá ganando, no lo dude.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, tenía otro nivel relevante en los 5818...pero ya había puesto demasiados números...y me parecía demasiado para un día como este


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


>



A Pepón ya le conocemos por aquí, y quiero darle un abrazo hoy, que lo estará pasando mal el hombre, pero los señores de Alcorcón no serán estos, por casualidad: 

El alcalde de Alcorcón convirtió a 620 empleados en funcionarios dos días antes del 22 M - elConfidencial.com


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Esta es la [problemática] situación que tenemos ahora mismo:




El guano en el premarket, junto con una primera hora de sesión también muy bajista, ha anegado los relevantes inferiores para hoy, desactivándolos (aunque vemos un intento de usarlos justo después de las 9:00, pero poco fiable). 

El absoluto (5864) ha tenido una perforación importante (30 pips), lo cual para mí lo hace arriesgado, a pesar de que ahora mismo se ve claramente en el gráfico (elipse amarilla) cómo nos hemos hecho fuertes en ese nivel y el índice resiste.

Esto parece un éxito del sistema para la sesión de hoy, pero en realidad te soluciona un problema para llevarte a otro mayor: al estar muchos inversores desorientados por la apertura tan violenta y los niveles reventados, ahora mismo estamos clavados en el relevante sin saber muy bien por dónde tirar. 

Hace ya una hora que estamos clavados en -2000 Daxies, y nadie mueve ficha. El TC no muestra divergencias, y el resto de módulos dan valores normales. No hay pistas.

Sencillamente, alguien se ha deshecho de 2000 Daxies al iniciar la sesión, y punto. 

Esto nos deja fuera de escala para operar, al menos a mí, que es por lo que hoy doy el día por perdido y me retiro sin operar. 

Con todo, no es casualidad que la sangría se haya detenido en 5837f (tirando una simple trendline alcista con los dos mínimos de los días 1 y 3, y extendiéndola hasta hoy, se llega a nuestro mínimo de hoy).

Cabría la opción de tirar hasta los 5K8, mínimo igualmente del día 3, y hacer ahí un doble suelo antes de subir. Y digo que "habría" que subir, porque estamos _muy_ lejos de los relevantes superiores, y las noticias no son ni de lejos tan malas (y estaban más que descontadas) como para estar ahora mismo a casi 240 pips del absoluto superior proyectado para hoy.


----------



## faraico (7 Nov 2011)

Ghk,

Yo tambien anelo un ibex en 5500...lo que pasa es que el suelo jamas lo cogeremos gacelas como el 90% del foro...veremos el suelo en 5500 y hasta los 6000 que veamos que recupera no entraremos ya que en esos momentos nos enfrentamos a dos problemas:

1) El miedo es MUY grande....si se ha ido de los 16000 a los 5500 quien nos dice que no se va a los 4000. Nadie.
2) El otro problema es no haber podido vencer la tentacion de entrar en los 6500...por miedo a que nos perdamos rebote...aunque con stop loss se podria mitigar este tema,creo...


----------



## univac (7 Nov 2011)

Vaya....si el nuevo primer ministro griego se confirma como Lukas Papademos, seria un problema...porque seguiriamos en manos de un G-Papas!
A ver si se consolida la noticia, ponen el culo, siguen con el rescate (_*risas*_) y la cosa se calma.

Pero Berlusconi es un profesional del circo al lado de la familia G-Papas, si se pone...


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me alegro que haya dejado su sistema como apoyo decisional a mis previsiones. Saldrá ganando, no lo dude.



Tiene Ud. más moral que el Alcoyano, que perdía 1-5 y aún pedía la prórroga al árbitro :XX:


----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

Y más que seguirá bajando la bolsa, viendo que Berlusconi le están presionado a que se largue y el vacilón, que no.

Será el 11-11-11 ??? ::


----------



## The Replicant (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto nos deja fuera de escala para operar, al menos a mí, que es por lo que hoy doy el día por perdido y me retiro sin operar.



yo llevaba unos dias "desconectado" por problemas técnicos y hoy me encuentro con esto. Yo también me retiro y me dedico a ver los toros desde la barrera, sin riesgo de recibir alguna cornada y a espera de que se calmen las aguas


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para que se vea claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se dice que un lateral es el paraiso del trader (vende en la resistencia, compra en el soporte), pero en realidad lo mejor aparece tras su rotura. ¿Por qué? Porque es muy fácil definir una tendencia a partir de ese punto, con los stops fácilmente situables y además no hay duda alguna sobre qué nivel arrancan los impulsos.

El viernes por la tarde el IBEX perdió soportes del lateral, por lo que tocaba salir, de hecho se hizo pull y todo. Ya entonces comenté que la putada de anticipar una trampa de los leoncios entrando/permaneciendo largo era que tras no aplicar el stop más evidente (los 600, suelo del lateral), definir el siguiente punto de salida no era tarea fácil, con el riesgo de quedarnos enganchados si la cosa no salía bien. Hoy vemos por qué normalmente lo mejor es creer lo que hace el precio.

Bueno, tras alcanzar el objetivo por doble techo el precio ha perforado los 400 y se ha dirigido hasta el círculo que señalaba como nivel a alcanzar si el IBEX perdía los mínimos anteriores. No nos vamos a quejar, que por ahora el índice está siendo bastante noble dentro de su chicharrez intrínseca. 

No obstante, lo interesante de la sesión de hoy es lo que hace el super índice bancario europeo, que sin duda pondera más que nuestro selectivo en el mercado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-45.html#post5222164

Hoy el mínimo se hacía por encima de los 131 y con esta será la 4 sesión que el precio testea la zona y se mantiene por encima, por lo que ya tenemos un nivel que tomar seriamente como referencia y debemos considerar la posibilidad de que se esté realizando un suelo de corto plazo en el entorno.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Los foreros mas ilustres, algunos con cola de leon y todo, fuera de mercado. El señor Bertok con presagios oscuros. El señor BL preso de un error del excel ya no aparece por el hilo. Los señores MM y Fran200 atrincherados en sus lujosos apartamentos pagados con la paga del ferrari day, el joven Claca ausente, y el bueno del señor ghkghk muy metido en largo en GAS, junto con los señores gacelisiticos que rellenan ya dos autobuses para la jga del ilustre santanderino. La cosa pinta en verde entonces.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los foreros mas ilustres, algunos con cola de leon y todo, fuera de mercado. El señor Bertok con presagios oscuros. El señor BL preso de un error del excel ya no aparece por el hilo. Los señores MM y Fran200 atrincherados en sus lujosos apartamentos pagados con la paga del ferrari day, el joven Claca ausente, y el bueno del señor ghkghk muy metido en largo en GAS, junto con los señores gacelisiticos que rellenan ya dos autobuses para la jga del ilustre santanderino. La cosa pinta en verde entonces.




Se lo he puesto sencillo hoy para que se compre las 4 gomas del M5 (unos 6000€, calculo  ): estando tan lejos de los relevantes superiores, salvo catástrofe natural, bélica o fundamental (ugh!), debería haber unos buenos 100 pips en el Dax al alza desde los niveles actuales. 

El problema es calibrar el SL, porque no me fío un pelo de Italia.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se lo he puesto sencillo hoy para que se compre las 4 gomas del M5 (unos 6000€, calculo  ): estando tan lejos de los relevantes superiores, salvo catástrofe natural, bélica o fundamental (ugh!), debería haber unos buenos 100 pips en el Dax al alza desde los niveles actuales.
> 
> El problema es calibrar el SL, porque no me fío un pelo de Italia.



No me diga usted esooooooo...:8: que lo espero rascando los 57xx


----------



## neofiz (7 Nov 2011)

Con la prima de riesgo a 390 y la de italia a 500 el futuro es muy negro.

En plena recesión dudo que el sur de Europa pague su deuda nacional a largo plazo con los intereses tal y como están. 

El BCE emite al 1,25% estos estados pagan más del 5% y cada vez recaudan menos porque el dinero emigra a paraisos fiscales y la economia real se desploma.

Futuro: Gran Depresión 2. Ahora las bolsas planean por el impulso que todavia queda del pasado, pero el impulso se agota y los vientos no son favorables. Un dia de estos caerán en picado.


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se lo he puesto sencillo hoy para que se compre las 4 gomas del M5 (unos 6000€, calculo  ): estando tan lejos de los relevantes superiores, salvo catástrofe natural, bélica o fundamental (ugh!), debería haber unos buenos 100 pips en el Dax al alza desde los niveles actuales.
> 
> El problema es calibrar el SL, porque no me fío un pelo de Italia.



No... no puede ser. Pollastre víctima de los fundemenciales :8:


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No me diga usted esooooooo...:8: que lo espero rascando los 57xx




No le digo ná, y se lo digo tó, que por pasar, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir en este negocio... pero bajar de los mínimos del día 3 (5K8) me parece un castigo excesivo... más que nada porque las cosas están más o menos igual de mal que siempre, no hay grandes "novedades"...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

En modo la señora se pone tensa, en 10.000km estan off. Lo digo para que vaya haciendo numeros, que esto le va a salir mas caro que la niña, .

Yendo como en un 540d, duran mas, pero claro el coste de oportunidad es inmenso.

los largos del ibex depan que tienen doble suelo de hoy el pasado dia 3, puede ser ese el sl.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No le digo ná, y se lo digo tó, que por pasar, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir en este negocio... pero bajar de los mínimos del día 3 (5K8) me parece un castigo excesivo... más que nada porque las cosas están más o menos igual de mal que siempre, no hay grandes "novedades"...



Lo que le he dicho antes..nivel relevante 5818, cerca de los 57xx


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Al señor neofiz haga caso al Sr.Bertok que sabe mucho.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No... no puede ser. Pollastre víctima de los fundemenciales :8:




Uggh... sí, es que tengo que protegerme de estos marditoh roedoreh poco amantes de las matemáticas ::

Total, para uno de los pocos días en los que no me juego mi dinero, puedo experimentar qué se siente haciendo de analisto fundamentalista.

Ahora expondré mi visión sobre el _upcoming _conflicto iraní y sus repercusiones sobre el estrecho de Ormuz, etc. etc.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Le ha fallado en sus analisis que el Ibex dejo de ser la locomotora de europa, y ahora le debe añadir 50 puntos extra de caida, sea cual sea su analisis.

Al final todos menos claca analistas fundamentales, al tiempo.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> yo llevaba unos dias "desconectado" por problemas técnicos y hoy me encuentro con esto. Yo también me retiro y me dedico a ver los toros desde la barrera, sin riesgo de recibir alguna cornada y a espera de que se calmen las aguas



Cada vez que oigo eso de ver los toros desde la barrera, me acuerdo de del Manzano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Ahora el rumor de dimision es de berlusco puterini.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene Ud. más moral que el Alcoyano, que perdía 1-5 y aún pedía la prórroga al árbitro :XX:



No, la historia real es que el Alcoyano aquel partido lo perdía por 13-1, faltaban 5 minutos para el final y el entrenador le gritaba a los jugadores que aun se podía ganar el partido.

Se lo dice un oriundo


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es momento para estar largos en índices. Las probabilidades no están a favor.
> 
> Para el trading diario se impone llevar SL y no caer en la tentación de "soy inversor a largo en un blue chip con un dividendo de la hostia". Todavía no ha llegado ese momento.



Anden con mucho cuidado. La volatilidad va a destrozar las posiciones con lo SL.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le ha fallado en sus analisis que el Ibex dejo de ser la locomotora de europa, y ahora le debe añadir 50 puntos extra de caida, sea cual sea su analisis.
> 
> Al final todos menos claca analistas fundamentales, al tiempo.




Hum... ¿patronizar el Ibex para incluirlo en las ecuaciones? No puedo... no tengo los suficientes conocimientos en la rama de las matemáticas del Caos, la verdad 

Haré algo menos oneroso, pero que tiene más karma: largarme de la oficina y volverme a casa, a pasear a los perros. _Ellos también lo harían _::

Tenga ojete-calor por Asia...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los foreros mas ilustres, algunos con cola de leon y todo, fuera de mercado. El señor Bertok con presagios oscuros. El señor BL preso de un error del excel ya no aparece por el hilo. Los señores MM y Fran200 atrincherados en sus lujosos apartamentos pagados con la paga del ferrari day, el joven Claca ausente, y e*l bueno del señor ghkghk muy metido en largo en GAS*, junto con los señores gacelisiticos que rellenan ya dos autobuses para la jga del ilustre santanderino. La cosa pinta en verde entonces.




:: ¡Pero si acabo de desear guano máximo!

Un día te pasaré por MP una captura de pantalla de cuando estoy "muy"...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Tranquilo estoy resguardado en una construccion con material bavaro. Cuando lleguemos a los niveles del avatar del sr.Bertok, a mi no me hace falta un bunker, ya estoy en el, porque aqui no aparece nadie, y viendo el 5gt, observo que ahi entran muchos latunes, a mi nada me falta.


Usted saque sus perros, yo intentare buscar nuevas lineas de negocio, al estilo de:
Coches Coches

denle al play.

Esa bmw me suena, :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... ¿patronizar el Ibex para incluirlo en las ecuaciones? No puedo... no tengo los suficientes conocimientos en la rama de las matemáticas del Caos, la verdad
> 
> Haré algo menos oneroso, pero que tiene más karma: largarme de la oficina y volverme a casa, a pasear a los perros. _Ellos también lo harían _::
> 
> Tenga ojete-calor por Asia...



Bueno, si se aburre mucho también hay otros pasatiempos:



Spoiler












::


----------



## vayafuturo (7 Nov 2011)

*Pido ayuda. entrampado en un ETF del DAX*

Hola, pido vuestra ayuda....

El 02/11/2011 compro a traves de OFICINADIRECTA, acciones del ETF E-DB TRACKERS DAX que cotiza en el mercado Continuo Español y que replica el indice DAX. El precio sube y establezco un SL si el precio del ETF,es MENOR O IGUAL A 60,60 €; ordenándose la venta inmediata siempre que el precio fuera de 60,54 € O POR ENCIMA. 

Para guiarme sobre la cotizacion de este ETF, utilizo la fluctacion del INAV DB X-TR DAX , del mismo emisor pero que cotiza en Alemania, 

Interpuesta, la orden no se ejecuta el viernes cuando la cotizacion del DAX baja (<= 60,66 a las 09:54),luego sube y posteriormente baja para no recuperse (12:30 h). 

Por ahora, segun ellos, el precio del ETF segun ellos cae hasta 59,26 €. He interpuesto reclamacion por escrito, pero me llaman diciendo que no se ha realizado la venta por que no se han cruzado ordenes...

Por lo que he entendido, no hubo *nadie * en el mercado español que quisiera comprar los ETF desde las 09:54 (60,60 €) hasta que el precio bajo a las 12:30 (60,54 €). No obstante la cotizacion del ETF (que cotiza en Alemania) subio hasta los 61,1175.

¿Como puedo saber si realmente OFICINADIRECTA ejecuto la orden y la envio a mercado? ¿ Tan poca liquidez puede tener este ETF, para que no se cruzara ninguna orden?

gracias de antemano por vuestros comentarios


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, largo en Iberdrola a 4,80, SAN a 5,65 y TEF 13,990, todos con 1.000 títulos, menos SAN que por ser ellos doblo . Por hacer patria con blue chips y tal...


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

Bueno señores el último achuchón del Dax ni mínimos, pero bueno otra rascada que me llevo. El 5868 se ha demostrado como buen punto de abrir operaciones en el día de hoy.
Sigo sin descartar el último nivel que habita en los 58xx.

Suerte señores.


----------



## holgazan (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.
Hoy es Santa Matilde, patrona de los rentistas, un oficio muy fatigoso (me acabo de levantar de la cama).
Telefónica está bajando cosa fina, así que mañana cuando vaya a mi Caja de Ahorros a comprar más Matildes, en vez de las 1.400 previstas serán 1.500.

Que tengan ustedes feliz guano, yo me voy a desayunar.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Ni una operación desde el overnight. La plata la veo muy complicada en para ir al minuto en ella. El DAX idem para los que hayan empezado a operar después de las 09:30.

Me dá que hoy una parte de la peli la veremos con palomitas ...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, largo en Iberdrola a 4,80, SAN a 5,65 y TEF 13,990, todos con 1.000 títulos, menos SAN que por ser ellos doblo . Por hacer patria con blue chips y tal...



Ya les hago de media un 1%... Al final voy a dejar de autodenominarme gacela...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Bueno, dejo ronda de noticias:

- Para quien se preguntaba por la caída de IBE, quizá esto tenga que ver:


> Alicia Koplowitz deja el capital de Repsol, Iberdrola y Abertis
> 10:22 - 07/11/2011MADRID, 07 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- *Alicia Koplowitz habría abandonado el capital de Repsol, Iberdrola y Abertis en las que tenía invertidos, a través de su sicav, un total de 17,2 millones de euros, según publica Europa Press.* La empresaria que cerró el año pasado con 9,64 millones de euros invertidos en la petrolera, ha deshecho durante el tercer trimestre la inversión de 2,33 millones con la que finalizó el mes de junio. *En cuanto a Iberdrola, Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,25 millones, lo que convertía a la compañía en su principal apuesta en renta variable.* Por último, Abertis, segundo valor de la Bolsa española por el que más apostaba, a cierre de junio contaba con una inversión de 6,16 millones. Asimismo, durante este periodo, la sicav de la ejecutiva ha mantenido con alguna variación sus inversiones en BBVA (donde ha recortado su inversión hasta los 2,47 millones), Enagás, Acerinox, Mediaset España y Técnicas Reunidas. A las 10:20 horas, Repsol cede un 0,70%, hasta los 20,5400 euros; Iberdrola cae un 1,47%, hasta los 4,8330 euros; y Abertis se deja un 1,04%, hasta los 11,4650 euros



- En general para la semana:


> Claves bursátiles de la semana
> 
> Esta semana estará marcada por las reuniones del Eurogrupo y del Ecofin que tendrán lugar en Bruselas en las jornadas del lunes y del martes. Además, en Europa se conocerán la producción industrial del mes de septiembre de Alemania, Reino Unido y Francia; la decisión sobre los tipos de interés del Banco de Inglaterra (BoE); y las ventas al por menor de la Zona Euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## univac (7 Nov 2011)

Entre largo en carrefour ya que se esta acercando al suelo de su canal, pero me estan acojonando ustedes con tanto derrotismo. No es curioso que estemos dentro los gacelones del hilo? 

a ver si en lugar de susto va a ser muelte....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> estando tan lejos de los relevantes superiores, salvo catástrofe natural, bélica o fundamental (ugh!), *debería haber unos buenos 100 pips en el Dax al alza desde los niveles actuales*



Menos mal que lo dijo como quien no quiere la cosa... :rolleye:


----------



## darwinn (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya les hago de media un 1%... Al final voy a dejar de autodenominarme gacela...



Enhorabuena, ha sido buena jugada


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Ya le dije que parece estar saliendole cola. Enhorabuena, ve como las plusvalias enjuagan aquellas perdidas de TRE. Dentro de poco le veo dando el salto a los derivados.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya le dije que parece estar saliendole cola. Enhorabuena, ve como las plusvalias enjuagan aquellas perdidas de TRE. Dentro de poco le veo dando el salto a los derivados.




Sé que no somos amantes de cartera y l/p en ente hilo (o al menos no demasiado), pero TEF a 14 clavados, GAS en 13, SAN a poco más de 5,5 e IBE por debajo de 5 puede ser el inicio de mi cartera a l/p...


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

Lo de intesa sanpaolo es un festín. Desde la última bajada bestial, en cuanto toca el 1,1 o lo perfora, rentabilidades intradía de más del 5%. 

Hoy la banda de cotización ha ido del 1.09 al 1.21 de hace un momento.

Intesa SanPaolo


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Tenía que haber aumentado la compra de IBE.

Tengo liquidez.

Pero soy gilipollas.

En fin...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

Al final, parece que entrar hoy intradía en SAN era buena idea...

Aunque el comportamiento de SAN en las últimas semanas es bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Intesa es como para meter un dinero que tengas ocioso y confiar (y rezar) para que salga de esta, sabiendo que puede tocar simplemente irse a 0... o a 3.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tenía que haber aumentado la compra de IBE.
> 
> Tengo liquidez.
> 
> ...




A toro pasado... Sigo pensando que has hecho bien. Disfruta lo que le ganes y ya está. Se podía haber hundido esto un poco más.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

Por encima de 8510 (50% de marebozu en 15 minutos de rango 8404-8606) nos vamos para arriba seguro...he podido salir cerca de esta resistencia ..algunos ya saben de que hablo.. (previa orden de largo si la superamos).
Bueno, estoy en el trabajo y no estoy mirando nada, pero hay un doble techo en 22,6 activado en repsol con objetivo sobre 18,8-19 (previo pull como todo los dobles techos y suelos que se activan).
Hasta la tarde-noche.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Menos mal que lo dijo como quien no quiere la cosa... :rolleye:



Si ya me va conociendo... sabrá que no soy demasiado amigo de dar "instrucciones" directas (ponte largo aquí, corto allá...); si luego las cosas salen mal, me siento culpable por el dinero de la gente :o

Así que me gusta más dejar caer las cosas, y que cada cual tome sus decisiones. Personalmente, creo que hoy el swing de 100 pips estaba muy claro, pero como superaba mis parámetros de riesgo (un SL de 50 pips es inaceptable para mi operativa, contratos, etc.) pues yo mismo ni siquiera he tomado la operación.

Cabía la posibilidad de que SL en 50 pips fuese perfectamente aceptable para otros, y por eso solté la operación. Si alguien ha ganado dinero con ello, lo celebro.

Completado el primer paseo, me voy a pasear al perro #2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Le deseo lo mejor, aunque como bien ha dicho yo no soy amante del lp.

Fuera de tonterias del puterini, la produccion alemana ha caido con fuerza, y eso si es un dato fundamental a tener en cuenta, como dijo el señor Caos, no se a quien van a vender los alemanes con el resto de vecinos hiperendeudados y en clara recesion, y con unos emergentes con un poder economico muy bajo. Si como he ledio hay vida inteligente en ganimedes, puede que alli encuentre clientes para los bmw.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

El segundo perro se merece otro video, espero que el primero le haya gustado, incluso muestra muy a las claras el motor bmw, jejejeje.

Coches Coches » Blog Archive » Koenigsegg CCX Edition

Aunque a usted le veo mas en este:

Coches Coches » Blog Archive » Ferrari 328 gts


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si ya me va conociendo... sabrá que no soy demasiado amigo de dar "instrucciones" directas (ponte largo aquí, corto allá...); si luego las cosas salen mal, me siento culpable por el dinero de la gente :o



Sí, pero no deja de ser curioso (y de agradecer) que comente esos datos que, en un alto porcentaje de los casos, después se llegan a ver durante la jornada.

Disfrute del paseo


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí, pero no deja de ser curioso (y de agradecer) que comente esos datos que, en un alto porcentaje de los casos, después se llegan a ver durante la jornada.
> 
> Disfrute del paseo



Yo lo de alguna gente de este hilo no lo termino de comprender.

Que "pierdan" tiempo aquí ayudandonos a las tiernas gacelillas me parece de una generosidad acojonante.

Siempre he tenido una norma, de todo el dinero "extra" que ingreso: bolsa, inversiones en empresas, bonus...el 10% lo dono. 

Estoy convencida de que la suerte hay que repartirla.

Así que más de uno del hilo está colaborando y mucho a ese donativo¡¡¡


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Intesa es como para meter un dinero que tengas ocioso y confiar (y rezar) para que salga de esta, sabiendo que puede tocar simplemente irse a 0... o a 3.



O seguir su técnica del stop pegado al culo cuando entras, y marcharte con un 5-8% durante el día. Obviamente, quedarse por la noche largo solo es para los que les guste la ruleta rusa.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Bueno, la semana pasada con Papandreu, y esta semana con Berlusconi, el caso es tener culebrón, ¿no?



> *Berlusconi podría dimitir en las próximas horas*
> 12:25 - 07/11/2011 Después de Yorgos Papandreu, que ha abandonado su cargo para formar un nuevo Gobierno de coalición, le ha tocado el turno a Silvio Berlusconi, primer ministro de Italia, ser el centro de todas las miradas. *Desde Reuters a Bloomberg pasando por los medios italianos, se apuntan a que Il Cavalieri podría dimitir en las “próximas horas”.*
> 
> 
> ...



Qué coñazo así no hay quien afine con los SL.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo lo de alguna gente de este hilo no lo termino de comprender.
> 
> Que "pierdan" tiempo aquí ayudandonos a las tiernas gacelillas me parece de una generosidad acojonante.
> 
> ...




Realmente, habiendo gente realmente buena, creo que en cierto modo todos nos retroalimentamos, bien siendo aportando sentimiento gaceril, fundamentales que quizá alguien desconoce, ideas nuevas de inversión, o simplemente diversión y compañía en las jornadas de trading. En el fondo, aquí nadie es rival de nadie, por lo que por mucho que alguien explique "largo en plata por X motivos y con Z aspiraciones" yo no le puedo pisar la operativa. Como mucho, impulsarla (en una ínfima proporción) poniéndome también largo.

Grosso modo, es como la prueba grupal que expone que te quedas solo en el desierto y has de ir ordenando de más a menos la importancia de los objetos que dispones. Agua, pastillas de sal, paracaidas, bengala, mechero, etc... Por muy sabio que fuese algún miembro, se demostraba que irremisiblemente la opinión consensuada del grupo era obtenía siempre mejor puntuación que la más alta de cualquier miembro que lo componía.


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 Nov 2011)

Vaya vela en BBVA!!!!


Alguien sabe el motivo?


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor, aunque como bien ha dicho yo no soy amante del lp.
> 
> Fuera de tonterias del puterini, la produccion alemana ha caido con fuerza, y eso si es un dato fundamental a tener en cuenta, como dijo el señor Caos, no se a quien van a vender los alemanes con el resto de vecinos hiperendeudados y en clara recesion, y con unos emergentes con un poder economico muy bajo. Si como he ledio hay vida inteligente en ganimedes, puede que alli encuentre clientes para los bmw.



Tengo entendido que antes de lanzarse a nuevos planetas, van a hacer un último intento en la tierra. 

De todas formas, en vista de la acogida que ha tenido el M5 entre los chinos, han decidido centrarse en el mercado de la antigua Unión Soviética

Empiezan con una nueva serie 8, de estilo retro.


Spoiler






















[YOUTUBE]LoxkbGtt8fk[/YOUTUBE]


Vaya ensayando lo de _Te gusta conducir_ en ruso, aunque tal vez deberían encargar el vídeo promocional a esa otra agencia que ha descubierto usted. :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo lo de alguna gente de este hilo no lo termino de comprender.
> 
> Que "pierdan" tiempo aquí ayudandonos a las tiernas gacelillas me parece de una generosidad acojonante.
> 
> ...



Su observación es muy pertinente... 

Creo que la explicación es, que no todos buscamos lo mismo. Para algunos de nosotros, las recompensas pueden venir de la forma más inusitada.

Por ejemplo, a mí el hilo me entretiene. Yo busco en él echarme unas risas, y constituye para mí una pequeña interrupción a la soledad que - por fuerza - tenemos que afrontar los_ rogue traders_ (traders independientes). 

No tener a Papá Institucional encima tuya salvándote el culo, y a varios de sus polluelos dando vueltas a tu alrededor, tiene sus ventajas; pero ciertamente, también sus inconvenientes.

De todas formas, incluso para mí resulta complicado entender los motivos de otros. Por ejemplo, no sé qué obtenía el Sr. MarketMaker, un operador serio de trading desk, de este foro. Quizás le resultábamos curiosos como experimento social, quizás también se sentía solo en ocasiones. Quién sabe.

Otro tanto puedo decir del Sr. Fran200, sus motivaciones al escribir aquí no me resultan fácilmente visibles; quizás cuando dejó de trabajar en el trading desk institucional empezó a identificarse con gente como nosotros, quizás también le resultábamos curiosos... a saber.

En todo caso, sepa que todo el mundo que está en un sitio, es porque - tarde o temprano - obtiene algo que aprecia o encuentra de utilidad. Es sólo que a veces son cosas... inverosímiles para los demás :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Bomba nuclear en los índices.


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 Nov 2011)

Berlusconi que no se va. 

Todo AT.


----------



## vyk (7 Nov 2011)

¿Alguien sería tan amable de indicarme que % suponía el pago de dividendo de telefónica?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Nov 2011)

que cierren el gap

que cierren el gap



o:Baile::Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de indicarme que % suponía el pago de dividendo de telefónica?




¿Respecto al Ibex o de su propia cotización?


----------



## vyk (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Respecto al Ibex o de su propia cotización?



Perdón. De su propia cotización.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (7 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de indicarme que % suponía el pago de dividendo de telefónica?



Buenos días,

Viernes cierra a 15. Hoy reparte 0.77 brutos.

77/15= 5,13% bruto. Si no me equivoco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Supongo que ellos dos encontraran aqui lo mismo que buscamos todos alguna vez en nuestra vida, notoriedad, aumentar nuestro ego o posicion. Si el sr.MM canta una sesion en directo del ibex, lo hace no para que 4 gacelas ganen dinero, si no para demostrar que el maneja y tiene herramientas y conocimientos suficientes a un nivel que los demas no alcanzan. Eso y que aqui se habla de bolsa para ligar otros temas, y se pasa bien, muy bien.

Yo entro aqui a vender bmw, que no es broma, me gusta el mundillo, opero alguna que otra vez, y me lo paso pipa leyendo comentarios. Yo conozco trader desk, a los que he invitado a charlar por aqui pero no han querido, porque no tienen ningun provecho que sacar, como le pasa a los srs, anteriormente citados ahora que estan trabajando cruzando el charco.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Oh, vaya... ¿soy yo el único que utiliza este hilo como terapia de grupo, entonces? Qué decepción ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Supongo que ellos dos encontraran aqui lo mismo que buscamos todos alguna vez en nuestra vida, notoriedad, aumentar nuestro ego o posicion. Si el sr.MM canta una sesion en directo del ibex, lo hace no para que 4 gacelas ganen dinero, si no para demostrar que el maneja y tiene herramientas y conocimientos suficientes a un nivel que los demas no alcanzan. Eso y que aqui se habla de bolsa para ligar otros temas, y se pasa bien, muy bien.
> 
> Yo entro aqui a vender bmw, que no es broma, me gusta el mundillo, opero alguna que otra vez, y me lo paso pipa leyendo comentarios. Yo conozco trader desk, a los que he invitado a charlar por aqui pero no han querido, porque no tienen ningun provecho que sacar, como le pasa a los srs, anteriormente citados ahora que estan trabajando cruzando el charco.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (7 Nov 2011)

Yo ya he comentado alguna vez que voy a largo, por lo en principio no debería interesarme el hilo. Pero tiene un nosequé mezcla de emoción al arriesgar dinero, información desinteresada, vacile, y apariciones marianas de alguno que lo hacen entretenido. Hace compañía sí.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Yo ya he comentado alguna vez que voy a largo, por lo en principio no debería interesarme el hilo. Pero tiene un nosequé mezcla de emoción al arriesgar dinero, información desinteresada, vacile, y apariciones marianas de alguno que lo hacen entretenido. Hace compañía sí.




Mi sueño es una cartera a l/p desde los 5.000 del Ibex, pero pienso dejarme unos pocos miles de euros para perderlos intradía... y seguir teniendo motivo para no perderme un solo día del hilo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Claro que hay terapia de grupo, yo me paso por aqui porque no tengo nadie con quien hablar sin coger un telefono o molestar a los comerciales. Mi vocacion ahora mismo esta muerta, y eso que dicen que el numero y capital ha aumentado es mentira. Asi que me queda la internete mientras le doy al ordenador del coco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

¿Piensa Buffett que ya ha pasado lo peor? Realiza su mayor inversión en 15 años - elEconomista.es

Nuevo avatar para el señor ghkghk


----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

Sinceramente, este hilo es un buen lugar para buscar el LOL (Lulz para los hamijos). Hay maestros muy cachondos. )


----------



## Jamóncontomate (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi sueño es una cartera a l/p desde los 5.000 del Ibex, pero pienso dejarme unos pocos miles de euros para perderlos intradía... y seguir teniendo motivo para no perderme un solo día del hilo!



Yo no quiero empezar, puede ser mi perdición.:


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vaya... ¿soy yo el único que utiliza este hilo como terapia de grupo, entonces? Qué decepción ::



Nada nada pollastre, yo tambien utilizo el hilo para informarme y para llorar perdidas con mas gente.
16 horas delante de uno o varios monitores es un cagao, sobre todo si 8 son solo en casa... :/, los Españoles somos mostruos sociales... necesitamos comunicarnos con quien como seaaaaa



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Piensa Buffett que ya ha pasado lo peor? Realiza su mayor inversión en 15 años - elEconomista.es
> 
> Nuevo avatar para el señor ghkghk



"Estamos lisos para comprar cualquier cosa", señaló Buffett a Bloomberg Televisión el pasado 30 de septiembre. *"Si la acción está barata, la compraremos"*, precisó.


Y los seres mortales ¿Como coño sabemos cuando esta la accion barata? ::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Piensa Buffett que ya ha pasado lo peor? Realiza su mayor inversión en 15 años - elEconomista.es
> 
> Nuevo avatar para el señor ghkghk




Ni él supera mi timing hoy con SAN, IBE, TEF y esta que ha sido 3 minutos después pero me ha dado pereza editar el mens:

ABG/AC ABENGOA	1.200	20.736,00	21.372,00	636,00	3,07%	EUR

Esta noche dimite Silvio y :baba:

Edito para recordar que voy -12 por TRE así que un poco de piedad con mis ganancias!


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Nov 2011)

Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio.... 
Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50... Thaks


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
> Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio....
> Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
> A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50... Thaks




Bienvenida al club de Gacelas pilladas...








Ver BBVA a 7,5 es como ver el ibex a 10700... bastante jodido... :´(


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
> Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio....
> Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
> A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... *veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50*... Thaks




Yo no hago gráficos, pero te respondo lo que te respondería cualquiera... no.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Es una revalorizacion del 25%.
Es un ibex en 10.500. Con las cuentas del dedo.

Son miles y miles de millones mas de capitalizacion. Y lo quiere para antes de fin de año. Pues hagase de la iglesia misticiera. Aguante esas acciones hasta que salga de perdidas si asi puede hacerlo.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Nov 2011)

¿Entonces vendo con un 25% de perdidas? Es que duele mucho... 
0 mantengo y me olvido... en cinco años y me vuelvo lonchafinista mientras tanto


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Entonces vendo con un 25% de perdidas? Es que duele mucho...
> 0 mantengo y me olvido... en cinco años y me vuelvo lonchafinista mientras tanto




Si puedes mantener y olvidarte, hazlo. Yo creo que tienen más capacidad de revalorización que de depreciación... pero claro... vaya usted a saber.


----------



## AssGaper (7 Nov 2011)

Yo dejaria esas acciones ahi. Si no te importa dejarlas 1 año más, adelante, si te hace falta dinero, pues no tendras mas remedio...


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Entonces vendo con un 25% de perdidas? Es que duele mucho...
> 0 mantengo y me olvido... en cinco años y me vuelvo lonchafinista mientras tanto



Mujer... ahora que todo el mundo a comprado para ponerse largo no vendas... espera un par de semanas a ver si berlusconi se va, grecia tiene nuevo gobierno y en España Rajoy gana con mayoria absoluta.. eso tiene que ser un +10% en las bolsas aunque sea malo para los ciudadanos.

Paciencia..


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Nov 2011)

Gracias, es que entre los del bancolchón, otro que quiere mandar el dinero a la cuenta de un familiar en Londres y cosas de estas, acaba una perdiendo el oremus...
Si, tengo claro que la cosa esta mal, de hecho el plan de pensiones lo recate integro antes de que siguiera perdiendo, para perder me lo manejo yo que ya ire aprendiendo y me quedo las comisiones y otras gaitas... 
Os leo porque sois muy divertidos y siempre se aprende


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
> Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio....
> Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
> A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50... Thaks



Lo primero, siento lo de su marido... 

Le dejo un post que escribí el viernes por si le sirve de algo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5233631-post1212.html

La verdad es que yo el tema lo veo complicado... no creo que sea buen momento para estar largo a m-l/p en el ibex.

Saludos...


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo primero, siento lo de su marido...
> 
> Le dejo un post que escribí el viernes por si le sirve de algo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5233631-post1212.html
> 
> ...



Ni corto. ::


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo no hago gráficos, pero te respondo lo que te respondería cualquiera... no.



7,5 chungo pero a 6,9 y de ahí a 7,10 si que podrían llegar.


----------



## darwinn (7 Nov 2011)

Uno de GAS, cómo lo ven?


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (7 Nov 2011)

Que buen día hace (A pesar del frío), ahora que mis preciosas IBE van verdes... XD
Respecto a Lady Ajetreo, personalmente le aconsejaría que escuchase las sabias voces en el foro, y que fuese muy precavida de cara al devenir de sus ahorros en los próximos meses.

Esperar una revalorización del 25% tal y como están las cosas requiere tiempo, y creo que casi todos los veteranos dentro del hilo están de acuerdo en que ese tiempo "benéfico" ya se esta acabando.

Como pone Mataresfacil en la firma, Winter is coming, y cuando venga el largo invierno el frío nos va a atenazar los huesos a la mínima que nos confiemos...

Personalmente intentaré salir de la bolsa antes del 15 de Diciembre.
Puede que la llegada de Rajoy aporte una mínima chispa a los mercados, pero no creo que eso dure demasiado.

Comienzos del 2012 es un espacio peliagudo para estar en los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2011)

Ay que ricos mis gemelitos que se dan la vuelta, miralos que guapos ellos :XX:


----------



## aksarben (7 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vaya... ¿soy yo el único que utiliza este hilo como terapia de grupo, entonces? Qué decepción ::



Súmeme a su grupo. Porque servidor, lo que se dice operar, opera poco... :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes..lo mismo dan la voltereta los gemelos. Mientras les dejo una noticia de esas que tanto les gustan.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (7 Nov 2011)

A los que *no* os habeis puesto cortos: no os da miedo que pete la burbuja inmobiliaria de China? Ahora mismo la bolsa es jugar con fuego. Tengo curiosidad de saber como dormis por las noches.

saludos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Definitivamente era buena idea ponerse largo intradía en el SAN.


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2011)

_Catapulta infernal !!!!_


----------



## univac (7 Nov 2011)

Me salgo de carrefour con mas de 100 euretes, paso de estar mas pendiente de la pantalla (no puedo poner stops en francia) y el dia ya esta bonico. Dejo a los g-papas y berlusconis hasta mañana.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Definitivamente era buena idea ponerse largo intradía en el SAN.



y BBVA que daba para intra en 5.96. Ahora Stop profit:cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Definitivamente era buena idea ponerse largo intradía en el SAN.



Dímelo a mi:


Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por cierto, el SAN en el mismo punto que el jueves a primera hora, donde después empezó un rebote de más de 30 cents., ¿repetirá?



Dos días igual...


----------



## vyk (7 Nov 2011)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> A los que *no* os habeis puesto cortos: no os da miedo que pete la burbuja inmobiliaria de China? Ahora mismo la bolsa es jugar con fuego. *Tengo curiosidad de saber como dormis por las noches*.
> 
> saludos



Con lo bolsillos llenos de pasta.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aprovecho este momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante situación...interesanteienso:


----------



## darwinn (7 Nov 2011)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> A los que *no* os habeis puesto cortos: no os da miedo que pete la burbuja inmobiliaria de China? Ahora mismo la bolsa es jugar con fuego. Tengo curiosidad de saber como dormis por las noches.
> 
> saludos



A pierna suelta, gracias. Usted no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Nov 2011)

cuando me van a dar mi dividendo de telefonica??? :´´´(


que yo no soy como esos malvados eggpeculadores, yo he invertido en la compañía a largo plazo. Creo en su proyecto


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

Me acaban de llamar de Ahorro Corporación para ofrecerme los bonos de la Generalitat de Catalunya, lo que me faltaba...


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de Ahorro Corporación para ofrecerme los bonos de la Generalitat de Catalunya, lo que me faltaba...



Pues no se los gaste todos, que por Valencia van a sacar lo que han llamado *"bonos Patrióticos"*.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Lo de SAN es un poco vergonzoso¡¡¡

Amañado total


----------



## aksarben (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de Ahorro Corporación para ofrecerme los bonos de la Generalitat de Catalunya, lo que me faltaba...



¿Pero siguen consiguiendo colárselo a alguien? ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 7,5 chungo pero a 6,9 y de ahí a 7,10 si que podrían llegar.



Estoy contigo. Bueno, a seguir currando.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo de SAN es un poco vergonzoso¡¡¡
> 
> Amañado total



Qué va, ¿tú crees? ienso:








:XX:


----------



## holgazan (7 Nov 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> cuando me van a dar mi dividendo de telefonica??? :´´´(
> 
> 
> que yo no soy como esos malvados eggpeculadores, yo he invertido en la compañía a largo plazo. Creo en su proyecto



Hoy no......mañaaaaaaanaaaaaaa.

Mañana habrá que ir a la Caja a dar orden de compra de 1.500 Matildes más.

Ay señor, que dura es la vida del rentista. :´(


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Nov 2011)

Respecto al tema de las motivaciones, o entro en este hilo, evidentemente, para buscar información que me haga ganar unos eurillos. Para mí, ganar en una operación 50 euros ya me da alegría.
Pero, tras un par de meses de seguirles, les he de decir que también me vienen bien para romper un poco con la rutina del día a día, son muy agradables (además de generosos).
Otro aspecto que quiero agradecerles, es que me sirven de estímulo intelectual. Es decir, yo de AT, ni “p.., idea”, pero claro, ¿por qué no puedo aprender algo? Pues en eso estoy, aunque nunca lo llegara a usar, en esta vida siempre me ha gustado aprender cosas nuevas, incluso ahora que ya soy “maduro”.
Les doy las gracias a todos y todas.
Por cierto, habiendo entrado (como silenciosa) en IBE, ¿dónde le pongo la orden de venta? Ya les digo que con ganar un poquito me siento feliz.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Qué va, ¿tú crees? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has visto? hay días que me levanto inteligente :XX:

Es que es demasiadoooooooo evidente coño

Que disimulen aunque sea un poquito.


----------



## Fraction (7 Nov 2011)

Abengoa disparada mas de un 5........ ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Pero siguen consiguiendo colárselo a alguien? ::



Anuncian que han colocado el 93% en dos semanas...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Has visto? hay días que me levanto inteligente :XX:
> 
> Es que es demasiadoooooooo evidente coño
> 
> Que disimulen aunque sea un poquito.



Sí, sí, todo lo evidente que quieras, pero he vuelto a ver el rebote en 5,61... desde la barrera. Menos mal que no está por aquí Nico para volver a reprenderme )


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2011)

guano, guanooo


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
> Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio....
> Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
> A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50... Thaks



Si no necesitas el dinero aguantalas, cuando el ibex este por encima de 9500 deberias recuperar el dinero. Lo mejor es que te olvides piensa que es un fondo que te da intereses cada 3 meses. Volvera a recuperar los 7'5 y mientras obtendras dividendos. Tienes que analizar si necesitas ese dinero a uno o dos años vista. Suerte

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de Ahorro Corporación para ofrecerme los bonos de la Generalitat de Catalunya, lo que me faltaba...



Q tal esta ahorro como broker?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Holgazan es un multinick muy bueno, va que salga el culpable.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2011)

El abrazo del koala - Ya slo queda una nica opcin a Europa ante esta crisis - Cotizalia.com

estoy de acuerdo q antes de hacer una transfusion hay q cortar la parte podrida

no estoy de acuerdo q para salir de la crisis tengamos q bajar tipos y meter inflacion al sistema

lo del SAN no es manipulacion  es q es indicador adelantado jeje

como hoy los americanos no enderecen, volvemos a tener guano del bueno cerca


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Holgazan es un multinick muy bueno, va que salga el culpable.


----------



## olafien (7 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ajetreo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> ...



Para Ajetreo:

Para tomar una decisión, míralo de esta manera:

- Tu marido suscribió una Imposición al 4,5% de interés (4,5% es la rentabilidad actual de 4 dividendos de 0,10 sobre el precio inicial de 8,75)

- Para cancelar esa imposición te aplican una penalización del 30% del capital (30% es la diferencia en % sobre el precio de 8,75 al precio de ahora)

- ¿Pagarías la penalización o seguirías cobrando los intereses (dividendos)?

_(Sin ninguna garantía de pode salirse mejor en el futuro. Sólo como referencia para tomar decisiones)_

Saludos


----------



## holgazan (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Holgazan es un multinick muy bueno, va que salga el culpable.



Hace un año asesiné a traición al forero "Rico heredero busca novia". Su cadaver está enterrado en lo profundo del bosque. 

Y si piensas venderme un VMV, lo llevas claro. Soy más agarrao que un chotis.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Hace un año asesiné a traición al forero "Rico heredero busca novia". Su cadaver está enterrado en lo profundo del bosque.
> 
> Y si piensas venderme un VMV, lo llevas claro. Soy más agarrao que un chotis.



De segunda mano? un mini? al podras comprar con las rentas no?

Me ha matado con su comentario de sudores frios sobre trabajar 5 horas al mes.


----------



## Seren (7 Nov 2011)

No es momento de estar dentro, ni con SL ni sin ellos, es una locura.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Q tal esta ahorro como broker?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Funciona muy bien, la información es bastante completa, creo que es muy aconsejable...

El principal problema, desde mi punto de vista personal, es que no permite operar con CFDs.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2011)

todos los indices piden cortos a gritos

pero temo a los reversal mas q al coco ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Hoy no......mañaaaaaaanaaaaaaa.
> 
> Mañana habrá que ir a la Caja a dar orden de compra de 1.500 Matildes más.
> 
> Ay señor, que dura es la vida del rentista. :´(



no no

a mi ya me lo han metido en renta 4 :cook:


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Funciona muy bien, la información es bastante completa, creo que es muy aconsejable...
> 
> El principal problema, desde mi punto de vista personal, es que no permite operar con CFDs.



Muchas gracias ppr la info...Para ponerse largo las comisiones de custodia no son altas no? Voy a echar una ojeada a la web ya que a partir de enero ing como no opere me cobrara por custodia

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## aksarben (7 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Hace un año asesiné a traición al forero "Rico heredero busca novia". Su cadaver está enterrado en lo profundo del bosque.



Ah, así que eso es lo que pasó con él... Se echaba de menos verle de vez en cuando...


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí una gacela buscando la luz.
> Hace seis meses, al fallecer mi marido descubrí que tenia BBVA compradas a 8,75. El entraba y salia constantemente pero se quedo pillado, desde entonces esto es un sufrir.
> Como gacela novata me dije, compro más y promedio....
> Cuando ya estaba a puntito de enjuagar perdidas y al menos salir con bien ......hachazo.
> A todos los que haceis esos gráficos tan monines con velitas cual tarta de cumple, rayitas de colores e incluso algún circulito... veís alguna posibilidad de que de aqui a fin de año lleguen a los 7,50... Thaks



Saludos,

Lamento lo de tu marido. Muchos ánimos. Pásate cuando quieras por el hilo para relajarte y echarte unas risas, ya ves que nos lo montamos bien.

Sobre el BBVA:







La estructura es a todas luces bajista, con objetivos por abajo cercanos a los 3,35. Ahora bien, eso no significa que vayan a alcanzarse, pero mientras no se deshaga la estructura el riesgo está ahí y, en cualquier caso, no pinta con fuerza para esperar grandes progresos. Por arriba, la visión más optimista del precio debería permitir unos 7,20-50, pero de momento no más (y repito, siendo optimistas). Ahí sería un punto de venta claro.

Los bancos no están nada bien, aunque a decir verdad me cuesta creer en esos 3,35, pero lo que no voy a hacer es contradecir el precio. En un futuro es posible que el escenario cambie, pero ahora mismo todo parece indicar que queda caída y hemos de actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Sin embargo Claca, en el corto plazo sí parece que tenga tendencia alcista, ¿no? Con objetivo en torno a los 6,60. Quizá ese sea un buen punto de salida en caso de alcanzarse. Los 6,60 sí los vería difíciles de romper.

Edito para decir que lo veía en pantalla pequeña y no veía bien las cifras. Yo creo que el 7,20 es factible (aunque bastante improbable).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias ppr la info...Para ponerse largo las comisiones de custodia no son altas no? Voy a echar una ojeada a la web ya que a partir de enero ing como no opere me cobrara por custodia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



De nada.

Las comisiones en general y las de custodia son bastante razonables.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2011)

Al final el Ibex guanea.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin embargo Claca, en el corto plazo sí parece que tenga tendencia alcista, ¿no? Con objetivo en torno a los 6,60. Quizá ese sea un buen punto de salida en caso de alcanzarse. Los 6,60 sí los vería difíciles de romper.
> 
> Edito para decir que lo veía en pantalla pequeña y no veía bien las cifras. Yo creo que el 7,20 es factible (aunque bastante improbable).



Ahora me dice que usted también entiende esas rayas, y me mata.


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin embargo Claca, en el corto plazo sí parece que tenga tendencia alcista, ¿no? Con objetivo en torno a los 6,60. Quizá ese sea un buen punto de salida en caso de alcanzarse. Los 6,60 sí los vería difíciles de romper.
> 
> Edito para decir que lo veía en pantalla pequeña y no veía bien las cifras. Yo creo que el 7,20 es factible (aunque bastante improbable).



Débil, pero sí. Tiene bastante relación con el intento de suelo que comentaba en el sectorial bancario europeo, si lo consiguen (y pienso que lo harán), entonces deberíamos ver otro tramito al alza.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Nov 2011)

Lo de estos dias no es normal, hoy, aunque parezca mentira no tocaba rojo, tocaba verde y bastante pronunciado. No entiendo lo de hoy, evidentemente hay cosas que se me escapan espero que no se este gestando en serio el tema de Iran, porque de momento es lo unico que explica las jornadas bajistas que llevamos.


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2011)

Robasta, momento de que entre la niñera de los twins.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Nov 2011)

Robastaaa


Subidón, subidón???


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ahora me dice que usted también entiende esas rayas, y me mata.




Historia verídica: Carrefour y Total me acabé decidiendo a entrar poniendo dos bolis y una regla sobre una pantalla. Luego ya Claca me dio su aprobación (bueno, sólo a la primera).

Schneider también, pero me debieran dar el cambiazo con estos:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2011)

no, hoy la niñera de los gemelos se ha quedado sin cargador


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2011)

los q van largos q recen lo q sepan, pq los gusanos como guaneen pueden ir hasta el 1200

como siempre los ultimos 20 minutos seran clarificadores


----------



## Estilicón (7 Nov 2011)

Hola.

Me gustaría plantearos una duda que tengo sobre el funcionamiento de los mercados, a ver si alguien sabe responderme. Ya os adelanto que es una pregunta de nivel avanzado .

Supongamos que una persona entra en IBE a 4,80 poniendo un SP en 5,10. La sesión llega a las 17.30 y ese valor está en 4,97. En ese momento llega la robasta y en un momento determinado se cruzan ordenes de compra y venta en 5,15. ¿Saltaría tu SP?.

No tiene nada que ver con un caso real. Es una duda que me ha asaltado.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me gustaría plantearos una duda que tengo sobre el funcionamiento de los mercados, a ver si alguien sabe responderme. Ya os adelanto que es una pregunta de nivel avanzado .
> 
> ...




Mi opinión es que no.


----------



## Yo2k1 (7 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ahora me dice que usted también entiende esas rayas, y me mata.



Pues yo despues de leer y leer y leer mil veces los post de claca y ver millones de veces cada grafico, cada dia los entiendo mas y conforme los pone a veces incluso los veo claros sin su explicacion, explicacion que no me pierdo.
Pero cada dia veo mas claramente esos "canales", techos, suelos, etc. Supongo que como todo es cuestion de muchas muchas muchas horas


----------



## VOTIN (7 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me gustaría plantearos una duda que tengo sobre el funcionamiento de los mercados, a ver si alguien sabe responderme. Ya os adelanto que es una pregunta de nivel avanzado .
> 
> ...



Supongo que el SP solo lo conoce el robot de tu broker luego cuando se cierra la cotizacion en la robasta ya no se pueden cursar mas ordenes y se quedaria sin realizar,so pena que pusieras el valor ultimo de cotizacion o superior en cuyo caso la orden se ejecutaria a lo que te tocara


----------



## Otto (7 Nov 2011)

Primero de todo agradecerles sus contribuciones en este hilo, que sigo en la trinchera (soy una tierna gacela y no aportaría nada), y que me está reportando algunas alegrías pecuniarias. 

Quería exponerles una cuestión.

Llevo un tiempo haciendo pruebas con CFDs en igmarkets. Lo que quiero preguntar es si es normal el margen de entrada que hay en igmarkets.

Por ejemplo, compro 20 contratos de mini ibex, y no me entran hasta que haya un margen negativo para mi de 200 euros.

¿Si algun dia me decido a operar en efectivo con CFDs, ese margen seguirá? ¿siempre se entra perdiendo? ¿en todos los operadores, renta4, etc, es así?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Si siempre es asi, es la diferencia de ticket bid ask.

Imaginese que fuera al reves, nada mas entrar ya estaria con 200 euros positivos, pues mira que facil hacerse millonario.

20 minis, pruebe con 1 grande, o siga con sus 20 minis. Suerte.


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los q van largos q recen lo q sepan, pq los gusanos como guaneen pueden ir hasta el 1200
> 
> como siempre los ultimos 20 minutos seran clarificadores



Aún queda pero están más cerca de máximos que de tocar siquiera 1235.

Y sobre los largos rezarán los que vayan en chicharros sin SL, el que este en blue chips de poco tiene que preocuparse.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2011)

Los niveles del chulibex parecen "claros".

- Cierres por encima de 8800 indican fuertes subidas.
- Cierres por debajo de 8375 indican fuertes bajadas.

El rango intermedio está destinado para desplumar al gacelerío con una volatilidad brutal.

Anden con cuidado.

Hoy se ha hecho mucha pasta pero también se ha perdido.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2011)

Snif, snif ¿a que huele el ambiente de este hilo? snif, snif....ah, ya se, a *pretendiente de viuda rica* :XX:

Bueno tras la broma, espero que nadie se enfade por ello porque la intención era la de alegrar el día vamos al lio que hoy llevo retraso...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha tenido muy poco movimiento leoncio aunque el poco que hemos tenido ha sido fuerte. Han empezado el día vendiendo 110 órdenes con camuflaje, aunque tras esto lo han dejado más o menos estable subiendo poco a poco durante la mañana. Poco antes de las 13 le han vuelto a arrear de nuevo una venta de 132 contratos, aunque sumando los segundos siguientes ha sido realmente de 240 órdenes.

A las 15:10 han empezado a comprar con 167 órdenes pero casi a las 17 han empezado a vender de nuevo colocando 220 contratos y a las 17:20 otros 103 contratos vendidos.

En subasta han vendido unos 30 contratos.

En resumen, día bastante negativo con muchísimas ventas y alguna compra fuerte intercalada para despistar, creo que en este momento están distribuyendo, el precio ha quedado en terreno dudoso y el día ha parecido alcista, pero realmente se ha visto mucho sell-off como para no tenerlo en consideración. Así que para la próxima sesión espero más bajadas, al menos durante la mañana.


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Snif, snif ¿a que huele el ambiente de este hilo? snif, snif....ah, ya se, a *pretendiente de viuda rica* :XX:




Pero mira que podemos llegar a ser bestias a veces (sí, me incluyo) ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

A mi me ha costado hasta darle el thanks.............................de lo que me estaba riendo, joder que PUNTAZO, lo siento señor por estas risas, pero me ha matado el comentario.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

Hola, por fin un poco libre. Antes de nada, muy mal hecho por mi parte, quedarme largo sin stop, habíamos tocado varias veces el inicio de la 3ª estructura que hoy por fin ha fallado, tenía mis reservas (arriesgué en zona de nadie) . Pude salir, aunque algo herido. En gráfico de 15 minutos hizo una vela marubozu negra cerca de la apertura muy fuerte y que sería probada en su resistencia del 50% 8508-8510. Así fue y nos fuimos a 8590 (practicamente como el cierre del viernes) aunque tengo que decir que esa posición de recuperación (8510, no los 8590) tb fue mi posición de cierre ni un € ni un € menos, en realidad fueron -90 € en este índice con respecto al cierre del viernes (cerré en el 50% del marebozu pero de camino de vuelta), muy mal hecho y ahí está el castigo.





lo que veo ahora mismo, como siempre las 2 posibilidades: si retrocede, entiendo que probaríamos a cerrar el gap (que lo cerraremos) porque coincide en el 61,8% de esta bajada. Si desciende, el próximo objetivo entiendo que sería el inicio de la 2ª estructura (zona de 8060-8070) más o menos.Todo eso en teoría, como siempre.
Por cierto, Gamesa ( había unanimidad + o - de que se hundía a los infiernos) aguanta muy bien (lo hace infinitamente mejor, que los telefónica, vela peonza positiva (tampoco implica nada) por encima del viernes, aunque caiga aún tiene recorrido de acumulación entiendo (el ind. Ac/Dc está en niveles muy bajos para distribuir), los 3,75 debe recuperarlos. Tiene el peligro futuro de una formación de doble techo en 4 € aún no activada.
Gas Natural excelente, como todo el año, aunque rebaje, es de los pocos (por no decir que ninguno) que se ha permitido un cruce de MM50 sesiones con MM200 al alza.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Aún queda pero están más cerca de máximos que de tocar siquiera 1235.
> 
> Y sobre los largos rezarán los que vayan en chicharros sin SL, el que este en blue chips de poco tiene que preocuparse.



con la vuelta q se han dado el guano se pospone, mi comentario era en relacion a un cierre muy en rojo hoy, pero con estas caidas de un dia (viernes) lo q hacen es quitar sobrecompra y poder seguir subiendo... un cierre como estaba el S&P a las 18:30 no era una señal alcista precisamente ::

yo creo q todos deben preocuparse, los de chicharros y blue chips, la volatilidad es elevada y golpes hay para todos, si bien es cierto q los bandazos en los valores con mayor capitalizacion (suelen) ser menos violentos........ aunq lo de chicharribex sera por algo.....


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, por fin un poco libre. Antes de nada, *muy mal hecho por mi parte, quedarme largo sin stop*, habíamos tocado varias veces el inicio de la 3ª estructura que hoy por fin ha falladoí mis reservas (arriesgué en zona de nadie) . Puede salir, aunque algo herido. En gráfico de 15 minutos hizo una vela marubozu negra cerca de la apertura muy fuerte y que sería probada en su resistencia del 50% 8508-8510. Así fue y nos fuimos a 8590 (practicamente como el cierre del viernes) aunque tengo que decir que esa posición de recuperación (8510, no los 8590) tb fue mi posición de cierre ni un € ni un € menos, en realidad fueron -90 € en este índice con respecto al cierre del viernes (cerré en el 50% del marebozu pero de camino de vuelta), muy mal hecho y ahí está el castigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque haya costado dinero, si se aprende la lección merece la pena.

Suerte y ánimo con los excelentes análisis que haces.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2011)

Con los temas de Grecia e Italia, tenemos asegurada una volatilidad de caballo.

En estos escenarios, o bien se está viendolo tranquilamente desde la barrera o bien se hacen operaciones a muy corto plazo (casi scalp).


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2011)

sp peponeando


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Aunque haya costado dinero, si se aprende la lección merece la pena.
> 
> Suerte y ánimo con los excelentes análisis que haces.



Gracias.Son manías, cuando veo series muy volátiles sin fuerza tendencial en ADX y sigue sin haberla en esta pequeña bajada (no será la que nos lleva a los 6 miles), me jode colocar stops totalmente visibles para los institucionales (tienen sus indicadores de acumulación de órdenes de sl, algo así como zonas de puntos) y, o está muy lejos del rango en ganancias o te jodes con la manada que está dentro protegida (protegida= te arranco un par de dedos hoy) o con holguras de recuperación en fibos o en el mejor de los casos, pero hay que tener tiempo y no lo tengo, con stops dinámicos basados en medias claves (tipo 50 o 200 sesiones, o exponencial de 30) que te cubren menos, pero saltan menos. En fin, pudo ser peor..:|


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Y repsol descubre petroleo. Oro negro. De ahi el peponismo del sp500.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Miren, miren el sp, y diganme que es eso si no un cohete auspiciado por el descubrimiento de repsol :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Hoy molaría estar en Repsol overnight.


----------



## Diegol07 (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y repsol descubre petroleo. Oro negro. De ahi el peponismo del sp500.



Que mala suerte para nosotros los Argentinos (YPF tiene el 57%) en menos de un año tenemos al ejecito Usano invadiendo Argenntina. Vamos Argentina que ademas de cereales ahora tenemos ORO NEGRO, (antes teniamos pero poquito).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Tranquilo, no se preocupe por la invasion. Es la waka noticia que suele sacar Repsol cada 3 meses, para intentar subir la accion con la gacelada. Han descubierto petroleo para 7 dias consumo mundial, siendo esos 7 dias previsones de repsol, que es como el numero de manifestantes en una marcha, totalmente irreal.

Que no tiene petroleo es un hecho, que se inventa la waka noticia cada 3 meses otro, pero que sigan cayendo en lo mismo tiene guasa y de la buena.

Na mas ke te merehe una guanta bien da en toa la cara Brufau. Que penita de lo que pudo ser y ha sio al final, que penita. Ahora consejeros, consejeros hay con chofer, piliguis y queridas.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2011)

Es increible lo fuerte que está la bolsa USA con respecto a Europa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2011)

Un dia de esta semana rozan el 1300 como si lo viera.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tranquilo, no se preocupe por la invasion. Es la waka noticia que suele sacar Repsol cada 3 meses, para intentar subir la accion con la gacelada. Han descubierto petroleo para 7 dias consumo mundial, siendo esos 7 dias previsones de repsol, que es como el numero de manifestantes en una marcha, totalmente irreal.
> 
> Que no tiene petroleo es un hecho, que se inventa la waka noticia cada 3 meses otro, pero que sigan cayendo en lo mismo tiene guasa y de la buena.
> 
> Na mas ke te merehe una guanta bien da en toa la cara Brufau. Que penita de lo que pudo ser y ha sio al final, que penita. Ahora consejeros, consejeros hay con chofer, piliguis y queridas.



A esta técnica en términos ganaderos se le llama cercar..


----------



## pollastre (7 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tranquilo, no se preocupe por la invasion.




Y además, allí tienen a Nico... el Sicario de Dios, el Paladín de la Iglesia Claquista.

En estos términos, pensar en una invasión es suicida.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Con los temas de Grecia e Italia, tenemos asegurada una volatilidad de caballo.
> 
> En estos escenarios, o bien se está viendolo tranquilamente desde la barrera o bien se hacen operaciones a muy corto plazo (casi scalp).



pues sí, pero no puedo hacer intradiario rápido y tb me jode. Bueno, a veces, como rápido y en la apertura americana, estoy un rato con envolventes de sesiones en 5-3 minutos (si las hay). En el Dax de 9 a 10, cuando está parado vamos, y tengo ganas, me ha funcionado relativamente bien el estocástico y bollingers con 1 desviación.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ahí está el SP con ganas de irse a buscar los máximos anteriores. A ver que pasa por que no le va a ser sencillo pasarlos. Un corto, sí que se merecerá si llega a ellos. Para largos, hay que tener cuidado porque no hay mucho que ganar salvo que se entre fuerte.
El DAX tiene buen feeling y más recorrido .... pero todo está muy sujeto a perroflautas miles. Un largo "para dejarlo" es un lotería y como tal, bingo para el que acierte. Ir con stops, es hacer oposiciones para quedarse en pelotas ante cualquier barrido.
La plata se paró en el mínimo del viernes y ahí reaccionó con fuerza. Va a intentar buscar los máximos anteriores que tiene ahí pegados. De moment, es alcista.
El Ibex rebotó en los mínimos de la semana pasada. Buen punto y mejora su chart. Irá a rebufo, aunque los gemelos andan muy jodidos. No pasa nada porque con el argumento de cualquier rumor perroflauta, sube un 10% y a volar. El problema es que la probabilidad está en contra y los grandes no están entrando.

De fondo, el tema de Italia puede salir por peteneras


----------



## Seren (7 Nov 2011)

Yo si me creo lo de repsol, enhorabuena a los que estén dentro


----------



## Estilicón (7 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que el SP solo lo conoce el robot de tu broker luego cuando se cierra la cotizacion en la robasta ya no se pueden cursar mas ordenes y se quedaria sin realizar,so pena que pusieras el valor ultimo de cotizacion o superior en cuyo caso la orden se ejecutaria a lo que te tocara



Gracias. Eso es lo que pensaba. Tu tienes la orden en tu broker y llegadas las 17:30 al estar cerrado esa orden no puede enviarse a la cnmv ni aunque se cumpla la condición.

Pero como alguna vez he leído a un forero decir que operaba durante la robasta (o eso me parecía entenderle), ya me quedaba la duda si eso era así.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es increible lo fuerte que está la bolsa USA con respecto a Europa.



estrategia de pares: largo en usa, corto en europa (salvo DaX) lleva 3 años funcionando collonudamente para quién las aplicó , quizás funcione otro (previa correción previa americana).
Hay que tener en cuenta, que Usa no tiene una Nebraska o una Utah con primas de riesgo de 500 ptos ni muertos que ganan más que vivos como en algún país morosillo, y en los Estados No Unidos de Europa, sí , aunque todo,ya lo descuenta el precio (es decir, que tienen que salir aún más muertos de los que dicen que hay a declarar por rentas).


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias. Eso es lo que pensaba. Tu tienes la orden en tu broker y llegadas las 17:30 al estar cerrado esa orden no puede enviarse a la cnmv ni aunque se cumpla la condición.
> 
> Pero como alguna vez he leído a un forero decir que operaba durante la robasta (o eso me parecía entenderle), ya me quedaba la duda si eso era así.




Ojo con eso, que no funciona exactamente así.

Lo que está almacenado en tu broker son los SL, no los SP. Los SL son órdenes "simuladas", mientras que los SP (que no son otra cosa que órdenes límite en sentido contrario a tu operación inicial) son órdenes nativas, esto es, las soporta el exchange directamente.

Esto tiene varias consecuencias; por ejemplo, un SP (orden límite) tiene una ejecución garantizada según el orden en que haya llegado al nivel de precio en cuestión. Pero al involucrar al exchange, algunos brokers penalizan (repercuten) con comisiones por cancelar SPs, o por moverlos de sitio.

Los SL, por el contrario, como si los quieres mover de sitio 18 veces, que no te cobran nada porque son órdenes internas, simuladas por tu broker (y si te cobra comisiones por modificar SLs, cambiate de broker, porque te la están metiendo doblada). A nivel de exchange (nativo), no existe tal cosa como un "stop loss".

Otra consecuencia desagradable de esto, es que durante una barrida de stops, el precio debe llegar desde el exchange a tu broker (latencia de red), tu broker debe mandar el stop al exchange (que no es otra cosa que una orden MKT a contra de tu operación de apertura) lo cual te vuelve a dar otra rondita de latencia de red, y luego, que Dios reparta suerte cuando llegue tu SL. Con suerte, el slippage no será "demasiado" grande.

Volviendo a tu pregunta, y como consecuencia de esto: si tienes puesto un SP, es lo mismo que tener puesta una orden límite directamente en el exchange; así que en realidad la pregunta que habría que hacerse es: ¿el exchange del churribex, ejecuta las órdenes límite que tenía anotadas en el libro, si se tocan una vez superadas las 17:30h? Yo el churribex no lo toco ni con un palo de tres metros desde hace años, así que no tengo ni pajorela idea.

Respecto a ese alguien que decía operar en la robasta, no veo cómo podría hacerlo sin tener un enlace a través de algún institucional... creo que son los únicos que pueden cruzar órdenes más allá de las 17:30h (esto último no aplica, obviamente, a los CFDs, que al estar replicando los futuros, puedes operarlos sin problemas hasta las 22:00pm)


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

Estoy revisando la banca británica y francesa ... y veo peligro. Salvo noticia que dispare al alza a Societe, tiene probabilidad relevante de irse a por los mínimos por mucho que cuando se publicó el plan, se fugó con fuerza a los 24 (ahora está en 17 aprox.). Las manos fuertes ven algo de mucho riesgo en la banca ... quizá es que no saben por dónde va a explotar Italia y otros. El tema de Italia es muy serio porque ahí sí que los bancos franceses y alemanes están hasta las pelotas de metidos. Cualquier quita por pequeña que sea, les revienta y ya no van a poder hacer el trile de que no necesitan capitalización. Ese es el riesgo de mercado y quizá la guinda que les falta para tirar hacia arriba. Hay cierta fortaleza de fondo (no es nada con lo que empalmarse porque una sola noticia cambia el sesgo de golpe con barridos enormes), limitada por la banca.

Lo cierto es que todo suena muy mal y la bolsa no se la pega, eso puede ser la antesala de cierta fortaleza ... que no se corroborará hasta que el SP se pula los 1300.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con eso, que no funciona exactamente así.
> 
> Lo que está almacenado en tu broker son los SL, no los SP. Los SL son órdenes "simuladas", mientras que los SP (que no son otra cosa que órdenes límite en sentido contrario a tu operación inicial) son órdenes nativas, esto es, las soporta el exchange directamente.
> 
> ...




Lo has clavado en todo. Así funciona y es uno de los motivos por los que en ciertas ocasiones, los stops no se ejecutan. Por ejemplo, creo que en IG Markets tienen un stop garantizado (te meten un hostión de comisión) para garantizarte 100% que se ejecuta (con el hostión de comisión jugarán para estar cubiertos y ganar aún con un cierre interno de ellos "a la desesperada".

Hasta de madrugada tienes unos momentos lúcidos impresionantes. Mil gracias porque la info que has aportado, es muy valiosa para muchos foreros.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo has clavado en todo. Así funciona y es uno de los motivos por los que en ciertas ocasiones, los stops no se ejecutan. Por ejemplo, creo que en IG Markets tienen un stop garantizado (te meten un hostión de comisión) para garantizarte 100% que se ejecuta (con el hostión de comisión jugarán para estar cubiertos y ganar aún con un cierre interno de ellos "a la desesperada".
> 
> *Hasta de madrugada tienes unos momentos lúcidos impresionantes.* Mil gracias porque la info que has aportado, es muy valiosa para muchos foreros.



Creo que eso se debe a los mlg de alcohol en sangre diluido durante su jornada laboral (Haciendo memoria: Rioja a medio día, entiendo que vino para comer también, gintonic´s para la merienda, y whisky para la noche), con esa jornada laboral al llegar las 12 de la noche yo no podría ni atender a la parienta XD

(no se moleste señor Pollastre, va con todos los respetos)


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Creo que eso se debe a los mlg de alcohol en sangre diluido durante su jornada laboral (Haciendo memoria: Rioja a medio día, entiendo que vino para comer también, gintonic´s para la merienda, y whisky para la noche), con esa jornada laboral al llegar las 12 de la noche yo no podría ni atender a la parienta XD
> 
> (no se moleste señor Pollastre, va con todos los respetos)




Protesto: la parte contraria está especulando 

Hoyga, que los gintonics son para el fin de semana.... y siempre suelo comer con agua... y el whisky no me gusta, jamás he podido con él :vomito:

Lo del vino y tapita de las 13:00, ahí no puedo negar la mayor


----------



## The Hellion (8 Nov 2011)

Por lo que entiendo de los comentarios de janus y pollastre, los SL a mercado, en un entorno volátil como el actual, se pueden acabar ejecutando a bastante distancia (por lo menos relativa) del punto establecido para la activación. 

Y por otra parte, poner un límite de precio puede convertir el SL en un bonito mojón que te recuerde, cuando estés en el fondo del valle, a qué altura consideraste que la inversión ya no merecía la pena.

Bien está saberlo, ahora que voy a empezar a tener a mi disposición todo el arsenal de un _modern day Kerviel_. Más que nada, porque no había tenido en cuenta el efecto de la latencia. (De hecho, no me había parado a pensar dónde quedaba registrado el SL).


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo de los comentarios de janus y pollastre, los SL a mercado, en un entorno volátil como el actual, se pueden acabar ejecutando a bastante distancia (por lo menos relativa) del punto establecido para la activación.




Este efecto es un viejo conocido de los traders... se conoce como _slippage_, y se define como la distancia al precio deseado de entrada, a la que realmente acaba entrando una orden MKT (las LMT no sufren de esto, obviamente).

Esa es una de las razones (quizás la más importante) por la que nos gastamos los leuros en desplegar servidores cerca de los exchanges: para reducir la latencia de nuestros ATS en las órdenes a mercado.


----------



## univac (8 Nov 2011)

Lo de Repsol sera todo lo waka waka que quieran, pero abre con 4.5%


----------



## The Hellion (8 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Lo de Repsol sera todo lo waka waka que quieran, pero abre con 4.5%



Si lo de Piqué y Shakira también era waka waka, y ya ve usted. 

Sea o no verdad, el waka waka en bolsa funciona a corto plazo. Que se lo pregunten a los del yondelis.


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Absoluto en 6061 (ojo, es dinámico, puede variar a lo largo de la sesión, no confíen ciegamente en él) y relevante en 6028 que ha funcionado perfectamente ahora mismo.

Suerte caballeros, yo cierro ya por hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Tanto el ibex, como los grandes del índice, estan siguiendo un recuento parecido:







Si no hay fallo de quinta, tendríamos que superar los máximos anteriores (9350puntos en el ibex). La LINEA DE NO RETORNO es la que une las ondas 2 y 4.

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

no falla lo han vuelto a hacer. Y de rebote mi sacyr arriba, como no rebotando aun mas. Muestra clara de a quien van dirigidas estas voces. Tengo que recopilar todos estos descubrimientos de repsol desde hace 3 años aqui.

Y lanzo otra pregunta, para que piensen un poco. ¿Porque cotizan al alza un descubrimiento de petroleo, de una compañia petrolifera que no tiene petroleo, ni lo quiere tener?


----------



## The Hellion (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Absoluto en 6061 (ojo, es dinámico, puede variar a lo largo de la sesión, no confíen ciegamente en él) y relevante en 6028 que ha funcionado perfectamente ahora mismo.
> 
> Suerte caballeros, yo cierro ya por hoy.



[YOUTUBE]4KxgLNnYLYQ[/YOUTUBE]

Con días así da gusto, ¿verdad?


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]4KxgLNnYLYQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Con días así da gusto, ¿verdad?




Tiempo que pasas estando fuera de mercado.... es calidad de vida que ganas. Cerrar objetivo diario temprano es de las mejores cosas que te pueden ocurrir en este trabajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Lo unico malo de esa grafica es que las barritas azules esas estan pintadas hacia abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo unico malo de esa grafica es que las barritas azules esas estan pintadas hacia abajo.



Pues sí, tendrán que hacer una buena distribución(=buenas noticas)...


----------



## darwinn (8 Nov 2011)

ghkghk, sigues metido con tu cartera reciente? qué planes tienes, vender pronto, aguantar? Esperas a lo de Italia? Suerte!


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

Felicidades a los Iberdrolos que piyaron a 4,8 que envidia ;P







"los mercados" quieren que dimita Berlusconi.. y yo que creia que Berlusconi era parte de los mercados... curioso.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2011)

4,815 en mi caso, pero con poquita carga.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2011)

El Ibex sigue flojísimo con respecto al Nasdaq, Dow, CAC, DAX, Stoxx... Pintan bastos en España...


----------



## univac (8 Nov 2011)

Salgo otra vez de carrefour...pero me estoy cansando de que me crujan con las comisiones. Teneis algun broker barato que no se cebe con lo que no sea el ibex?
Estoy en selfbank ahora mismo y hablo de acciones, nada de derivados.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Salgo otra vez de carrefour...pero me estoy cansando de que me crujan con las comisiones. Teneis algun broker barato que no se cebe con lo que no sea el ibex?
> Estoy en selfbank ahora mismo y hablo de acciones, nada de derivados.




Yo estoy con Bankinter. 20 euros hasta 50.000. A mí no me parece caro, pero no sé cuánto es con selfbank.


----------



## univac (8 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo estoy con Bankinter. 20 euros hasta 50.000. A mí no me parece caro, pero no sé cuánto es con selfbank.



Soy ******* no me habia parado a examinar al detalle...

Ayer mismo, una entrada de 780 titulos que me fraccionaron en 3, me sablaron 15€ por entrada y luego la salida 32. Te hablo de menos de 15k euros.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2011)

¿Una página nada más? ::

Como veo que el día está paradillo les traigo una perla que acabo de ver en el hilo de bolsa de FC:







Es la imagen que va ganando en el concurso de diseño de la tarjeta de MTV Bankia )

La segunda no se queda corta:







Galería | Concurso MTV Bankia

A mi me ha alegrado esta gris mañana )

Have a nice day!


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Nosotros podríamos presentar a Tonuel al concurso. Vamos, se los come con papas fritas a esos dos finalistas ::::



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Una página nada más? ::
> 
> Como veo que el día está paradillo les traigo una perla que acabo de ver en el hilo de bolsa de FC:
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Como se va a mover el hilo, si cierran el ibex a la hora de abrirlo, porque digo yo que estara cerrado, o al chino que tengo dibujandome la grafica con lapiz le ha dado un aire.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Nosotros podríamos presentar a Tonuel al concurso. Vamos, se los come con papas fritas a esos dos finalistas ::::



Sin duda, esa de la Parca con la cara de Nelson. O una buena explosión nuclear con el logo de bankk. 
Pero nuestro buen Tonuel es un artista, _jamás _éxpondría su arte en tan vil objeto.

Saludos a sus señorias y gasten como buenos burbujistas sus ingentes plusvalías, a saber:
-Palomitas
-BMWs
-Vino bueno con jamón ibérico (no top brand but top cuvee)
-Mesas resistentes al primer revés tradil.
-Togas claquistas.

::


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> ...
> *Y lanzo otra pregunta, para que piensen un poco. ¿Porque cotizan al alza un descubrimiento de petroleo, de una compañia petrolifera que no tiene petroleo, ni lo quiere tener?*



¿Mmmm.. pues o para vender el yacimiento al mejor postor o para entregarselo a la señorita kirchner con un lacito a cambio de una buena adjudicacion?
Me gustaria que me iluminaras si sabes una respuesta mejor =) o mas concreta jeje


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Nosotros podríamos presentar a Tonuel al concurso. Vamos, se los come con papas fritas a esos dos finalistas ::::



Pues a ver si se anima, aunque sea con el :: que le vendría muy bien a Bankia :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Yo quiero una toga claquista, la mesa resistente ya la tengo :fiufiu::fiufiu:

No se le ve mucho estos últimos días por aquí.... ¿surcando los mares del Caribe a lo Monkey Island, quizás?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin duda, esa de la Parca con la cara de Nelson. O una buena explosión nuclear con el logo de bankk.
> Pero nuestro buen Tonuel es un artista, _jamás _éxpondría su arte en tan vil objeto.
> 
> Saludos a sus señorias y gasten como buenos burbujistas sus ingentes plusvalías, a saber:
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Me refiero a la extrema boberia que guia a los gacelas fundamentales. Si la cotizacion de repsol estuviera motivada por sus reservas de petroleo, valdria la mitad de lo que vale ahora como poco. Es una compañia petrolifera sin petroleo. Encuentra un yacimiento de petroleo de segunda, que duplica sus reservas, logico 2 es el doble de 1, y se dispara en bolsa. Vamoave, gacela fundamentalista, en repsol no se cotizan las reservas de petroleo, para eso estan media docena de petroleras, en repsol se cotizan otras cosas, y gracias al señor Brufau esas cosas cada vez van a peor.

Mi voto para que se gasten las plusvalias en productos de esa lista, y añado la relojeria elcronometro de sevilla, y trocadero en puerto banus, yo tiro pacasasiempre.


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> *Yo quiero una toga claquista,* la mesa resistente ya la tengo :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No se le ve mucho estos últimos días por aquí.... ¿surcando los mares del Caribe a lo Monkey Island, quizás?



Desde luego la merece.

6028 y 6061 tocados :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2011)

¿Qué niveles veis factibles a día de hoy como mínimos absolutos del Ibex en 12-18 meses? ¿El entorno de los 6.500 sería alcanzable o como mucho el retorno a los 7.500?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo quiero una toga claquista, la mesa resistente ya la tengo :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No se le ve mucho estos últimos días por aquí.... ¿surcando los mares del Caribe a lo Monkey Island, quizás?



Sigo por los mares del sur, pero el ocio ya terminó. :´(
Les leo, no le quepa duda. Y no me ha pasado desapercibido el post suyo sobre los SP y los SL. Hiló muy fino, mucho. ¿Donde adquirió esos conocimientos? Me hace suponer cosas sobre su pasado, cosas tenebrosas. :XX: 

Por lo demás esperando a los místicos, sean los que sean ::

Vi cierto revuelo con lo del G-papas y tito Silvio. A mi, que me gustan las magufadas, no se me escapa que están limpiando el mediterraneo (egipto, tunez, libia, _españa_,italia,grecia) de gobiernos no afines a la causa, sea esta la que sea. Todo orquestado (afín a teoría *Starkiller*ista me declaro )

Saludos a todos y lo dicho, a pulirse las plusvis en cosas de provecho!


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y no me ha pasado desapercibido el post suyo sobre los SP y los SP. Hiló muy fino, mucho. ¿Donde adquirió esos conocimientos? Me hace suponer cosas sobre su pasado, cosas tenebrosas. :XX:




Que noooooo. Ainnssssss. 

Que yo soy autodidacta y autopalmador de mi propia pasta, Sr. GT ::

Para lo malo y para lo bueno, nunca he recibido ayuda de nadie.

Le confesaré una cosa: por un día, y aunque fuera sólo por un día, sí que me gustaría que me dejaran hacer un "pequeño tour" por una mesa de negociación institucional.

Más que nada, tengo curiosidad por saber si todas las ecuaciones que yo he ido derivando estos años por "ingeniería inversa" y con mis herramientas, realmente responden a comportamientos reales de los leoncios, o son aproximaciones a sus métodos.

Me gustaría verles segmentar un paquete grande con ofuscación y tal, para decirles inmediatamente algo así como "ah, pero de verdad créeis que pasáis inadvertidos con _eso_?" 

Por lo demás, no estoy especialmente interesado en ellos. Ellos marcan el camino a seguir, nosotros lo interceptamos y nos enganchamos. Así ha sido siempre, y así seguirá siendo siempre mientras exista mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

No se superponer la grafica del eur/usd, ya que el chino solo trabaja con un lapiz.


----------



## univac (8 Nov 2011)

Os parece una tonteria operar con CFDs (sin apalancarte) como si operasemos con acciones normales en un broker normal? Hasta 20.000€ sale mas barato en igmarkets (0,10%) y si encima intradias solo te cobran la entrada. Creo que para movimientos de menos de 20k euros sale a cuenta si es para intradia o pocos dias.

Es normal que si cuando das una orden p.e. 700 acciones y te la fragmentan en 3 compras (150+150+400), pagues 3 veces comision?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Es normal en algunos brokers, si, en otros no te lo cobran si es el mismo dia. Depende.

Por cierto, por una extraña razon, y fuera de toda ley universal ancestral mundial clerical SG ha dicho que el dividendo, pues eso, que no, que este año no se da, pese a estar votado y todo por jga. Se siente, este año no porque solo hemos ganado 23424213412 millones de leuros segun nuestra hoja excel.

El año que viene si eso, ya se dara algo. Rentistas franceses cabreados.

Vozpópuli | Société Générale suprime el dividendo en 2011 ante los malos resultados


----------



## davidautentico (8 Nov 2011)

Pollastre desde tu perpectiva (yo no hago intradia)

Sigues viendo algos VWAP Y TWAP a pelo ? o han evolucionado mucho desde esas técnicas de ejecución?

saludos



pollastre dijo:


> Que noooooo. Ainnssssss.
> 
> Que yo soy autodidacta y autopalmador de mi propia pasta, Sr. GT ::
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es normal en algunos brokers, si, en otros no te lo cobran si es el mismo dia. Depende.
> 
> Por cierto, por una extraña razon, y fuera de toda ley universal ancestral mundial clerical SG ha dicho que el dividendo, pues eso, que no, que este año no se da, pese a estar votado y todo por jga. Se siente, este año no porque solo hemos ganado 23424213412 millones de leuros segun nuestra hoja excel.
> 
> ...



Aqui las cosas se hacen de otra forma Sr. Chinito. Aquí, si no se tiene pasta para dividendos, se amplía capital, se regalan acciones o bien se engaña directamente al cliente con el timo de los bonos convertibles. 
Es que estos franchutes no tienen ni idea! ::


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2011)

Activando peponizadores principales...


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

cerrando posiciones en ARCELOR,628 leuros netos para la buchaca

Esperando guano en Arcelor nuevamente


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

Berlusconi se queda y Cárpatos se cabrea...


----------



## J-Z (8 Nov 2011)

Los italos le han dicho que o dimite o moción de censura y a la rue.


----------



## Estilicón (8 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 4,815 en mi caso, pero con poquita carga.



Igual es un dato estúpido pero por si acaso lo digo. Antes de que cayera a 4,78 el máximo de las últimas sesiones fue 5,06. De momento ha llegado a 5,04 y no ha ido a más. Así que de momento va marcando máximos decrecientes .

Igual dentro de un rato viene pepón y salta todo, pero de momento el dato es ese.



The Hellion dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]4KxgLNnYLYQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ainss, como me mola Alizee:o


----------



## faraico (8 Nov 2011)

Impresionante qué cognazo de sesión.

Qué mal acostumbrados estamos.

Igual están esperando a que cierre la sesión para soltar alguna noticia perrofláuticaienso:

Demasiada calma.

Aprovechando dicha calma, Chinito, habla usted de trocadero en Banús....le lei algo de Guarnieri....es de la zona??

Habla un turista cansado de los restaurantes de siempre de Marbella y en busca de nuevos descubrimientos:baba:


----------



## tarrito (8 Nov 2011)

vengaaaa!!!
despierten! ¿un poco de ejercicio?

Japanese girl jumping rope world's fastest - YouTube


¿han pensado lo mismo que yo al ver video?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Ser, ser, soy de la tierra del señor The Hellion, si este señor es de PV.

Estar, estoy por ahi, si. De trocadero solo puedo hablar bien, por la cuenta que me trae.

Edito: No es mio, ni formo parte de la gestion, pero conozco a la gente que anda en el proyecto.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Parece que va a cerrar en verde el ibex,esperemos esta noche alguna parida para empezar comprando mañana


----------



## Misterio (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Berlusconi se queda y Cárpatos se cabrea...



Es cojonudo, es lo último que me faltaba por ver, que alguién defendiera que unos mercados chantajearan a un presidente de un país por muy malo que éste sea con la complicidad del BCE que en cuanto cambien de presidente se pondrá a comprar bonos y bajar su rentabilidad por el artículo 33. 

Lo que sea por mis largos le falta decir al Cárpatos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Dios me bendiga de estar fuera en estos momentos, este mercado para el que lo entienda, o tenga una niña buena.


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

Mmm... ¿alguien podria subir una pequeña grafica como la del Down con el Ibex, pero el Ibex con el DAX o el Down con el DAX? gracias..


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2011)

Si nadie lo hace antes, al cierre yanky se la subo yo... ahora ando con el culo prietoooo....


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Monlovi dijo:


> vengaaaa!!!
> despierten! ¿un poco de ejercicio?
> 
> Japanese girl jumping rope world's fastest - YouTube
> ...



¿quieres decir que o llegas antes de 30 segundos o se te quema la goma?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)




----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



En un principio ese gráfico está mal porque está comparando un índice medido en dólares que es el Dow con dos índices medidos en euros como el Ibex y el Dax :| :no:


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

Qué penita de IBEX desde las 16:00. Nothing has changed.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

El yahoo es lo que tiene sr.mulder no pida peras al olmo leches.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

Haciendo amigos

Aznar: "España no tiene tiempo para 100 días de cortesía, está en bancarrota" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El yahoo es lo que tiene sr.mulder no pida peras al olmo leches.



Bueno, pero creo que es adecuado tenerlo en cuenta para no llegar a conclusiones erróneas.


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El yahoo es lo que tiene sr.mulder no pida peras al olmo leches.




Yo creo que la conclusion es que EEUU esta ganando un poco la batalla ¿no?.


Por cierto para los Iberdrolos:

Iberdrola. Propuesta para renovar los PTC en EEUU 

07.11.2011 08:55 (AHORRO CORPORACION) 
El viernes pasado, Dave Reichert congresista republicano y Earl Blumenauer congresista demócrata, llevaron a cabo una propuesta para renovar los PTC para eólica termosolar e hidráulica.
Valoración ACF

Si la propuesta sale adelante, sería muy buena noticia para Iberdrola, segunda compañía del país en instalación de parques eólicos por detrás de Florida Power. 

Iberdrola ya anunció a principios de este año su intención de prácticamente abandonar la instalación de nuevos MW eólicos en el país a partir de 2012, después de haber instalado a una media de 1.000MW anuales desde 2008. 

La razón era la desaparición de los PTC a partir de 2012, en forma de Grants, que garantizaban el 30% de la inversión necesaria para un parque eólico. 

Sin embargo, de prosperar la propuesta, no pensamos que Iberdrola volviese a su ritmo anterior, ya que se encuentra con otro escollo: los precios del pool en EEUU, muy deprimidos a causa de los bajos precios del gas. Debido a estos precios tan bajos, cada vez se hace más difícil la firma de PPA (contratos de compra de electricidad) a largo plazo a los precios, que han estado firmando los últimos años, de entre 65 y 70USD/MWh.

Cada MW eólico instalado en EEUU, aportaría unos 0,38Mn€ a la valoración de Iberdrola, según nuestras estimaciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Tiene usted toda la razon. Pero al ver que la distorsion de la divisa no es excesivo se podia poner, eso si, hace falta aclararlo como bien dice usted.

Entrando en el debate del porque de esta situacion.

Ahora en las finanzas se descuentan la quiebra de los pigs, de los problemas europeos, y sobre todo, del chute que siguen teniendo, si que en menor medida, al otro lado del atlantico con la fed al frente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2011)

Están vendiéndolo todo en la robasta... ?


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Están vendiéndolo todo en la robasta... ?



Si, yo creo que ha sido de venta la robasta, de 8540 a 8518


----------



## faraico (8 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Están vendiéndolo todo en la robasta... ?


----------



## faraico (8 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Si, yo creo que ha sido de venta la robasta, de 8540 a 8518



TEF en 14,14 y SAN en 5,71 según mis posiciones.


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> TEF en 14,14 y SAN en 5,71 según mis posiciones.



DE 5,740 A 5,710 el SAN y de 14,195 a 14,145 en Timofonica... pues si.. ha sido un poco robasta..


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Haciendo amigos
> 
> Aznar: "España no tiene tiempo para 100 días de cortesía, está en bancarrota" - EcoDiario.es



eso no quita que tenga razón, uno de los causantes, si bien el principal responsable lo tenemos aquí


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2011)

Que jachondo el chuli,no? Lo dejan tal cual lo tomaron.


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con eso, que no funciona exactamente así.
> 
> Lo que está almacenado en tu broker son los SL, no los SP. Los SL son órdenes "simuladas", mientras que los SP (que no son otra cosa que órdenes límite en sentido contrario a tu operación inicial) son órdenes nativas, esto es, las soporta el exchange directamente.
> 
> ...



Permitidme que aproveche y vuelva a postear una consulta que hice hace... ¡dos años y medio! :ouchmare del amor hermoso cómo pasa el tiempo). Veo el precio de SAN y me da la risa floja :XX:. Me sentí el rey de los mercados ganandole unos eurillos al Santander.... ¡a 4,50! :´´´(. Ahí va:

[...]
Aprovecho para haceros una consulta. Poco antes del cierre he puesto una orden de venta limitada a 4.46 cuando SAN cotizaba un poco por debajo. El caso es que se han vendido después del cierre (¿tal vez en la subasta?) por 4.50. ¿Qué ha ocurrido?. ¿Mi broker me ha buscado el mejor precio de venta?. ¿Y qué pasa con el broker de quien ha comprado mis acciones?. ¿No le busca el mejor precio de compra?.
[...]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1512424-post30850.html


Estoy seguro de que durante la sesión no alcanzaron ese precio. ¿Alguien sabe cómo ocurren estas cosas?. Mera curiosidad.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## faraico (8 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que jachondo el chuli,no? Lo dejan tal cual lo tomaron.



Sip, a nada que le de por guanear un poquito entre maniana y pasado ya le tenemos probando los 8.200::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Qué penita de IBEX desde las 16:00. Nothing has changed.



percibo miedo en ti, igual polvoril que mañana es

la sombra de Berlusca larga es 

se ha forrado hoy el cabrón::


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Pollastre desde tu perpectiva (yo no hago intradia)
> 
> Sigues viendo algos VWAP Y TWAP a pelo ? o han evolucionado mucho desde esas técnicas de ejecución?
> 
> saludos




No digo que no haya gente que los use todavía... pero, si por ejemplo me agarro a mi propia experiencia, yo estoy día sí y día también peleando para intentar "enganchar" cosas bastante más avanzadas y más putas que eso, así que doy por sentado que un HF serio o con aspiraciones reales de pasar lo más inadvertido posible, ya está hoy en día bastante por encima de esas técnicas básicas.

El problema de VWAP y TWAP es que no presentan ofuscación ninguna; así que es trivial revertirlas y analizar qué - y por cuánto volumen - se ha hecho en una sesión o conjunto de sesiones.

Para un mutual fund o algún tipo de behemoth de esos que van "always long", puede que esto no sea ningún problema: tienen todo el tiempo del mundo y no les importa chuparse 400 pips abajo o arriba, por los timeframes y los volúmenes que manejan.

Pero yo creo que para un HF ágil, o para algos que vayan con un volumen serio, TWAP y VWAP son una broma y no son una opción realista.


----------



## Felix (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiempo que pasas estando fuera de mercado.... es calidad de vida que ganas. Cerrar objetivo diario temprano es de las mejores cosas que te pueden ocurrir en este trabajo.



Si no es mucha indiscreccion: ¿como marcais los objetivos diarios? ¿Un porcentaje del capital o del objeivo anual?¿Alineacion astral?¿Misticismo?


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Pues que me parece un puto cachondeo. Una orden LMT se "sienta a esperar" en el ladder de precios, hasta que llega una contraparte y se cruza la operación. 

Nadie puede saltarse escalones en el ladder (y digo nadie). La única explicación que me cuadra es que ese "broker" que usaste no postee las LMT al exchange (lo cual me parece bastante grave) o que el propio exchange tuviera un error (definitivamente posible, pero muy inusual).




DeCafeina dijo:


> Permitidme que aproveche y vuelva a postear una consulta que hice hace... ¡dos años y medio! :ouchmare del amor hermoso cómo pasa el tiempo). Veo el precio de SAN y me da la risa floja :XX:. Me sentí el rey de los mercados ganandole unos eurillos al Santander.... ¡a 4,50! :´´´(. Ahí va:
> 
> [...]
> Aprovecho para haceros una consulta. Poco antes del cierre he puesto una orden de venta limitada a 4.46 cuando SAN cotizaba un poco por debajo. El caso es que se han vendido después del cierre (¿tal vez en la subasta?) por 4.50. ¿Qué ha ocurrido?. ¿Mi broker me ha buscado el mejor precio de venta?. ¿Y qué pasa con el broker de quien ha comprado mis acciones?. ¿No le busca el mejor precio de compra?.
> ...


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Si no es mucha indiscreccion: ¿como marcais los objetivos diarios? ¿Un porcentaje del capital o del objeivo anual?¿Alineacion astral?¿Misticismo?



Puf, pregunta trampa 

Es "trampa" porque se ve aparentemente sencila, pero encontrar tu "sweet point" es todo un submundo en este negocio. Hay muchas formas de buscar un objetivo óptimo, pero todas son dependientes de tu sistema de trading, tamaño de posiciones, factor de riesgo, ratios... 

Puedes desarrollarte ecuaciones propias para tu sistema y usarlas para obtener un objetivo con un compromiso ideal entre riesgo y beneficio, o puedes tirar de *ecuaciones ya conocidas* para este tipo de menesteres.

Este tema da para libros enteros (de hecho, los hay)... excede con mucho lo que se puede charlar en unas pocas líneas de foro.


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues que me parece un puto cachondeo. Una orden LMT se "sienta a esperar" en el ladder de precios, hasta que llega una contraparte y se cruza la operación.
> 
> Nadie puede saltarse escalones en el ladder (y digo nadie). La única explicación que me cuadra es que ese "broker" que usaste no postee las LMT al exchange (lo cual me parece bastante grave) o que el propio exchange tuviera un error (definitivamente posible, pero muy inusual).



Siento decir que no sé lo que es una orden LMT ni un ladder de precios. El broker era ING, que te permite vender con una "condición de activación" "Mayor que" o "Menor que" un precio dado. No sé en qué órdenes de mercado se traducirán esas instrucciones que das al broker. Fue un día de enorme volatilidad (SAN subió más de un 10%), aunque entiendo que eso no debería tener nada que ver.

Pero que así fue lo puedo asegurar y lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer. Sobre las 17:35 ví mis acciones vendidas mientras yo daba saltos de alegría y me imaginaba a mí mismo en el caribe con Curro (o, mejor dicho, sin curro, jejejeje...). Luego vino el Sentido Común a joderlo todo. 

Algún día....

...algún día.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## monicagt (8 Nov 2011)

*Cuenta broker*

Please, necesito que me digais con que banco puedo operar que no me pulan a comisiones. Seguro que me dais ideas.
Gracias.


----------



## vayafuturo (8 Nov 2011)

Como creo que Berlusconi es un pajarraco muy listo, pronostico que esta noche presenta su dimision, per la bella italia, y doblando las plusvis...

Mañana pepon


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Ese "mayor que" creo que es un buen sospechoso y candidato a culpable ::

No sé lo que "venderá" el broker de ING, pero desde luego no parece que venda órdenes LMT...



DeCafeina dijo:


> Siento decir que no sé lo que es una orden LMT ni un ladder de precios. El broker era ING, que te permite vender con una "condición de activación" "Mayor que" o "Menor que" un precio dado. No sé en qué órdenes de mercado se traducirán esas instrucciones que das al broker. Fue un día de enorme volatilidad (SAN subió más de un 10%), aunque entiendo que eso no debería tener nada que ver.
> 
> Pero que así fue lo puedo asegurar y lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer. Sobre las 17:35 ví mis acciones vendidas mientras yo daba saltos de alegría y me imaginaba a mí mismo en el caribe con Curro (o, mejor dicho, sin curro, jejejeje...). Luego vino el Sentido Común a joderlo todo.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hellion (8 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese "mayor que" creo que es un buen sospechoso y candidato a culpable ::
> 
> No sé lo que "venderá" el broker de ING, pero desde luego no parece que venda órdenes LMT...



El broker de ING (que es donde yo he operado hasta ahora) está bien para tener aparcadas unas acciones, o para comprar un paquete sin intención de arañar el último céntimo. Ahora para operar es un desastre; en mercados internacionales no permite poner SL (claro que viendo como los implementan, casi mejor), y en el mercado español ofrecen esa operativa. Claro que si luego te dividen el bloque en tres y te clavan 3 x (5 + 0.25%) de comisión, pues te hacen el avión. 

De todas formas, puede que la culpa más que el SL lo tenga el haber metido la orden a precio limitado; en mi caso, que tengo acciones alemanas y usanas, como me dividan en tres el bloque y me claven la comisión extranjera 3 (15 + 0,25%), me clavan 45 euros más el variable por bloque. 

Que viva el fresh brokering!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

Mirad que contento está con el trabajo bien hecho...


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

SP peponeando a lo grande


----------



## vyk (8 Nov 2011)

Un usuario de rankia ha comentado lo siguiente:



> Noticion
> El presidente de la República, Giorgio Napolitano, ha confirmado que el primer ministro Silvio Berlusconi va a dimitir una vez que se aprueben las medidas de austeridad prometidas a Bruselas.



Lo siento, pero no se adjuntan fuentes.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2011)

Otro día con retraso...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

En la sesión de hoy hemos tenido una mañana gacelera y una tarde llena de leoncios enseñando las fauces completamente al descubierto y sin trucos. Aunque han empezado optimistas, también han empezado bastante pronto a meter ventas, sobre todo a partir de las 10. 

Aunque las de la mañana no han sido muy importantes las tarde han sido un festival de ventas con grandes órdenes, parece que el miedo se palpa en el ambiente ibexero, hacia las 16:10 han metido una venta de 271 contratos, aunque se han salido rápidamente de los primeros 65 contratos, pero a partir de ese momento se han puesto a vender bastante, aunque han dejado un rato con compras de miserable cuantía para vovler a vender otra vez fuerte de nuevo, así a las 17:10 han vendido otros 140 contratos.

En subasta han vendido también más de 250 contratos.

En resumen, ayer alerté de que veía muchas ventas aunque hoy no han hecho mucho caso, durante esta jornada he vuelto a ver muchas ventas también y, por experiencia, sé que si un día tras tanta venta no se baja normalmente ocurre al siguiente.

En mi opinión esto no cae porque están distribuyendo, aguantando el precio como pueden, pero a la que se les va un poco la mano el índice baja bastante más rápido de lo que sube. El cierre ha sido plano, aunque en mínimos del día, y encima nos hemos dejado un gap abierto, por lo tanto vuelvo a pensar que se avecina guano y que llegará más pronto que tarde.


----------



## J-Z (8 Nov 2011)

Se va Silvino, pepón por fin? o van a inventarse otra cosa como con g-papas?


----------



## Misterio (8 Nov 2011)

Ya estará tranquilo Cárpatos, ahora a por quién hay que ir?.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya estará tranquilo Cárpatos, ahora a por quién hay que ir?.



Sin el trio de payasos,Berlus,Zapas y Papas la cosa esta jodia
¿quien manda en portugal?::


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sin el trio de payasos,Berlus,Zapas y Papas la cosa esta jodia
> ¿quien manda en portugal?::



Con la tontería han "liquidado" a todos los políticos de los PIIGS


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con la tontería han "liquidado" a todos los políticos de los PIIGS



Cojones!!!!!
Como vamos ahora a ganar pasta en la bolsa sin peponazos y guanos????


PD

algun leoncio del san debe de leer el hilo porque ya no va al rescate a las 5,15
para subir los valores,estan cambiando la tactica


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Nov 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Como creo que Berlusconi es un pajarraco muy listo, pronostico que esta noche presenta su dimision, per la bella italia, y doblando las plusvis...
> 
> Mañana pepon



Bravo, bravo, :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Lo has clavao. Pero que hijoperra el Berlusconi,


----------



## Ipecacuana (8 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Permitidme que aproveche y vuelva a postear una consulta que hice hace... ¡dos años y medio! :ouchmare del amor hermoso cómo pasa el tiempo). Veo el precio de SAN y me da la risa floja :XX:. Me sentí el rey de los mercados ganandole unos eurillos al Santander.... ¡a 4,50! :´´´(. Ahí va:
> 
> [...]
> Aprovecho para haceros una consulta. Poco antes del cierre he puesto una orden de venta limitada a 4.46 cuando SAN cotizaba un poco por debajo. El caso es que se han vendido después del cierre (¿tal vez en la subasta?) por 4.50. ¿Qué ha ocurrido?. ¿Mi broker me ha buscado el mejor precio de venta?. ¿Y qué pasa con el broker de quien ha comprado mis acciones?. ¿No le busca el mejor precio de compra?.
> ...



Sería el precio al que cerró al terminar la subasta . Te pego cómo se forman los precios en la subasta:

_ Las subastas de inicio y final de sesión forman el precio de manera distinta. Durante estas subastas se introducen órdenes igual que cuando el mercado está abierto. Estas órdenes se añaden a las órdenes que ya estaban en el libro de órdenes en el momento de iniciarse la subasta. Pero mientras dura la subasta no se ejecutan ninguna orden (aunque pudiera hacerlo por haber otra u otras órdenes de signo contrario con el precio deseado), simplemente se van almacenando. Al finalizar la subasta se marca el precio de cierre, o inicio, del día. Ese precio de final de las subastas es el precio al que se pueden casar (comprar y vender) el mayor número de acciones posibles de todas las órdenes que se encuentran en el libro de órdenes al finalizar la subasta. Es un precio único para todas las órdenes que se crucen en ese final de subasta, por lo que puede haber inversores que quisieran comprar a 20,01 euros (como máximo) y se encuentren con que han comprado a 19,90 (siempre a un cambio más favorable que el límite que habían marcado). Para determinar ese precio de cierre de las subastas se tienen en cuenta los precios límite y los volúmenes de cada orden. 

El final de la subasta varía en unos segundos arriba o abajo para evitar, o al menos intentarlo, que alguien introduzca órdenes sólo para influir en los demás inversores y las retire 1 segundo antes de que se cierre la subasta, cuando los demás ya no tendrían tiempo de reaccionar. La subasta de cierre, por ejemplo, no termina todos los días a las 17:35:00, sino que un día puede terminar a las 17:35:18 y al siguiente a las 17:35:47. _

Cómo se forma el precio de las acciones - Invertir en Bolsa

Ains, que tenga que venir una novatilla a explicar esto....:ouch: ::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con la tontería han "liquidado" a todos los políticos de los PIIGS



¿ y qué?
cambia algo...


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2011)

El chulibex sigue atrapado en el lateral 8800 - 8375 con una volatilidad endiablada.

Barajo seriamente la posibilidad de que en las 2 próximas jornadas nos peguemos un hostión de espanto ::

Desde la barrera se ve de puta madre ::


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿ y qué?
> cambia algo...



Pues espero que sí,... en el futuro más inmediato de dentro de 10 años 

Pero está claro que la crisis y su pésima gestión se los ha llevado por delante.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex sigue atrapado en el lateral 8800 - 8375 con una volatilidad endiablada.
> 
> Barajo seriamente la posibilidad de que en las 2 próximas jornadas nos peguemos un hostión de espanto ::
> 
> Desde la barrera se ve de puta madre ::



No veo el ostion ni este mes ni el que viene
Este porque llega mariano el 20n y el que viene porque es navidad y los malvados ejpeculadoreh como pollastre estan de vacaciones en la sierra o tocando la zambomba::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues espero que sí,... en el futuro más inmediato de dentro de 10 años
> 
> Pero está claro que la crisis y su pésima gestión se los ha llevado por delante.



umm......... no sé laUE sabia perfectamente que Grecia habia falsificado las cuentas y dio igual:rolleye:
entre otras cosas


----------



## faraico (8 Nov 2011)

Maniana peponazo atrapagacelas....?

Y de ahí para abajo?

Grecia e italia solucionadas en un par de dias.

Irlanda y portugal "peanuts"

Los pigs ya no dan disgustos.....OH,WAIT!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que vendieron en el ibex

Que campeón


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No veo el ostion ni este mes ni el que viene
> Este porque llega mariano el 20n y el que viene porque es navidad y los malvados ejpeculadoreh como pollastre estan de vacaciones en la sierra o tocando la zambomba::



Hay que andarse con cuidado. Seguramente tengamos mañana un poco de peponismo para seguir llenando el horno.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menos mal que vendieron en el ibex
> 
> Que campeón




Lo estan rozando, lo estan rozando.

Yo si pasa del 1290, me pongo una estrellita de avatar, ::


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Deje,deje don chinito que aqui se la dejo yo preparada


----------



## tarrito (8 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo estan rozando, lo estan rozando.
> 
> Yo si pasa del 1290, me pongo una estrellita de avatar, ::



de verdad lo hará?? ienso:







::


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No veo el ostion ni este mes ni el que viene
> Este porque llega mariano el 20n y el que viene porque es navidad y los *malvados* ejpeculadoreh como pollastre estan de vacaciones en la sierra o tocando la zambomba::



Hoyga, me confunde Ud. con el *Malvado* RobotNik :no:

Exijo pública satisfacción; dejo el arma a su elección


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2011)

8650 aprox en Ibex

Tócala Sam


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Nov 2011)

Buenas noches.

Hoy he tenido un día de locura en el trabajo.

No veo la bolsa para estar dentro más de dos días, es más, si se puede entrar y salir en el día....mejor que mejor.

Yo me he salido hoy con 400 leuros en el bolsillo.

Esta volatilidad es para entrar y salir en cero coma.

Y los stops puestos desde el mínuto 0....la probabilidad de quedarse pillado es enorme.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Hoy he tenido un día de locura en el trabajo.
> 
> ...



Jo,jo,jo
Yo he entrado en uno y me he llevado 628 euros,he querido volver entrar y me he quedado fuera por los pelos
Lo mismo en la robasta de mañana me meten
Eso si,mañana sere menos temerario,con 250 euros sera bastante


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Por cierto
Ojo con el huerto de Don Emilio que el cuidador ha cambiado de sitio y los perdigonazos los
pegan mas fuertes al fin de la sesion


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo
> Yo he entrado en uno y me he llevado 628 euros,he querido volver entrar y me he quedado fuera por los pelos
> Lo mismo en la robasta de mañana me meten
> Eso si,mañana sere menos temerario,con 250 euros sera bastante



Y los SL, hacedme caso¡¡

Los gacelillas tenemos que jugar con el riesgo muy controlado.


----------



## Diegol07 (8 Nov 2011)

Compañeros del foro, y expertos en mercados: si yo les dijera que en Argentina mañana pesifican todas las cuentas en dolares del pais ¿Las bolsas mundiales lo notarian o es una noticia insignificante para los mercados?


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y los SL, hacedme caso¡¡
> 
> Los gacelillas tenemos que jugar con el riesgo muy controlado.



No se,no se...
Yo no pongo,pero estoy todo el rato con el ojo en la pantalla


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Compañeros del foro, y expertos en mercados: si yo les dijera que en Argentina mañana pesifican todas las cuentas en dolares del pais ¿Las bolsas mundiales lo notarian o es una noticia insignificante para los mercados?



Esas cosas se hacen sin avisar de lo contrario no sirve de nada


----------



## Diegol07 (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esas cosas se hacen sin avisar de lo contrario no sirve de nada



Y vos te pensas que en Argentina llego a la calle esa noticia?


----------



## Diegol07 (8 Nov 2011)

si llegara a pasar ¿se notaria en los mercados o seria una noticia insignificante? eso es lo que me gustaria que me responda alguien que tenga algo de idea sobre el tema.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

Ya falta na' para que el SP llegue a los máximos anteriores. A ver cuánto de chulito se pone ahí. Sigo pensando que se merece ahí un buen corto, con stop of course.

El ibex, qué penita da. Sigue bajista o muy débil en estocástico y MACD.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Nov 2011)

Lesson 1..ejemplo de activación de un 2º impulso bajista sumado a cierre de gap..fácil fácil, lástima que no dejen corto.





Lo sorprendente es que la futura compra no ha animado el valor, malos tiempos presagian al B. Popular.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se,no se...
> Yo no pongo,pero estoy todo el rato con el ojo en la pantalla



Bufff, ten en cuenta que entonces estás metiendo el componente emocional en tu forma de operar.

Aunque al lado de Claca, Pollastre, Bertok y el resto de genios soy un cero a la izquierza, voy a atreverme a explicar como llevo yo unos años invirtiendo..que no es una gran cosa pero a mi me funciona.

Cuando meto dinero en un valor, es que llevo tiempo estudiándolo, busco sus datos para hacerme una idea de su valor "real"...¡ojo! no estoy diciendo que sepa mirar los valores por fundamentales...no llego a tanto¡¡ simplemente una idea.

Luego me inflo a ver gráficas. Mi AT es una mierda comparado con lo que hay por aquí, pero hasta donde yo entiendo con mis limitaciones.

Decido donde es el punto de entrar, meto la orden de compra y espero.

No compro nunca por encima de ese punto. Si he decidido que entro en 13, da igual como esté todo y que pueda entrar en 13.5

Espero. Si llega a mi valor de entrada...de pm...sino, este no era mi momento ni mi inversión.

Al mismo tiempo que he decidido en donde entrar, he decidido en donde salir, tanto por arriba como por abajo.

Los SL son vitales¡¡¡. En bolsa igual que mola ganar, hay que aprender a perder pero nunca por encima de un límite.

El problema está no solo en lo que pierdes, está en que cuando te quedas enganchado en un valor, te quedas sin esa liquidez y estás perdiendo otras oportunidades de inversión

A veces la pérdida en una venta es mucho mejor que el coste de oportunidad por estár agarrado a una mala operación.

Pero los SP me parecen igual o más vitales. Si operas con el corazón y pillas la bolsa en un subidón, tu instinto te puede decir: "venga, no salgas ahora, que le sacas más pasta"....la avaricia es algo humano.

Pues en una de estas, tu valor pega la vuelta y ostia monumental.

Muchas veces he pensado: joer si no me hubiese salido aquí...joer si no hubiese saltado el SL....

Pero a la larga confío en que mi método es el mejor.

PD: Espero que los del nivel avanzado no os descojonéis mucho de mi


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> percibo miedo en ti, igual polvoril que mañana es
> 
> la sombra de Berlusca larga es
> 
> se ha forrado hoy el cabrón::



Veo mucho titular, mucho movimiento de rumores, mucho barrido y guarradas ... pero todo más o menos por los mismos sitios. Por algún sitio va a salir, ahí es donde estará el movimiento grande y donde si hay continuidad, se podrá ganar un pastón.
Ahora es un llenar el horno de contínuo. Muchos se están quedando enganchados pero no sufren demasiado porque la perdida latente no es muy grande puesto que no han habido movimientos grandes tendenciales, cuando se fuge por algún sitio .... algunos se van a quedar enganchados perdiendo bastante .... y conviertiéndose en lonchafinistas .... sorry, largoplacistas.

Ahora scalping y no mucho más. Y de lo primero no estoy haciendo mucho, más bien poco. Está el tema difícil.::


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Veo mucho titular, mucho movimiento de rumores, mucho barrido y guarradas ... pero todo más o menos por los mismos sitios. Por algún sitio va a salir, ahí es donde estará el movimiento grande y donde si hay continuidad, se podrá ganar un pastón.
> Ahora es un llenar el horno de contínuo. Muchos se están quedando enganchados pero no sufren demasiado porque la perdida latente no es muy grande puesto que no han habido movimientos grandes tendenciales, cuando se fuge por algún sitio .... algunos se van a quedar enganchados perdiendo bastante .... y conviertiéndose en lonchafinistas .... sorry, largoplacistas.
> 
> Ahora scalping y no mucho más. Y de lo primero no estoy haciendo mucho, más bien poco. Está el tema difícil.::



Todavia no,todavia no
No,hasta que le puedas ver el blanco de los ojos a tu enemigo
Estamos cerca pero aun no han salido las ratas del barco


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todavia no,todavia no
> No,hasta que le puedas ver el blanco de los ojos a tu enemigo
> Estamos cerca pero aun no han salido las ratas del barco



No descartes que el día que salgan las noticias maravillosas que arreglan todo, se empezará a caer a tope. Esto es así, despiste puro.

Por cierto, aunque no viene a cuento, tengo un cliente que es un contrarian puro y duro. Cuando dice que no nos van a comprar un servicio, es que su jefe sí nos lo termina comprando. Y al contrario. Mañana le preguntaré como vé el tema de la bolsa, que lo mismo nos aporta la pista definitiva para invertir.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No descartes que el día que salgan las noticias maravillosas que arreglan todo, se empezará a caer a tope. Esto es así, despiste puro.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque no viene a cuento, tengo un cliente que es un contrarian puro y duro. Cuando dice que no nos van a comprar un servicio, es que su jefe sí nos lo termina comprando. Y al contrario. Mañana le preguntaré como vé el tema de la bolsa, que lo mismo nos aporta la pista definitiva para invertir.



Quedan 12 dias para las elecciones,la bolsa se mentendra y luego aplaudira al mariano,debe sentar bien la salida de los patanes que mandan ahora 
Eso si,despues vendra lo que dices


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya falta na' para que el SP llegue a los máximos anteriores. A ver cuánto de chulito se pone ahí. Sigo pensando que se merece ahí un buen corto, con stop of course.
> 
> El ibex, qué penita da. Sigue bajista o muy débil en estocástico y MACD.



que rango utilizas para el MACD y estocastico ¿en horas?


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No descartes que el día que salgan las noticias maravillosas que arreglan todo, se empezará a caer a tope. Esto es así, despiste puro.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque no viene a cuento, tengo un cliente que es un contrarian puro y duro. Cuando dice que no nos van a comprar un servicio, es que su jefe sí nos lo termina comprando. Y al contrario. Mañana le preguntaré como vé el tema de la bolsa, que lo mismo nos aporta la pista definitiva para invertir.



si el sentimiento contrario


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2011)

Impecable.

No puede haberle ido demasiado mal durante estos años.




Silenciosa dijo:


> Bufff, ten en cuenta que entonces estás metiendo el componente emocional en tu forma de operar.
> 
> Aunque al lado de Claca, Pollastre, Bertok y el resto de genios soy un cero a la izquierza, voy a atreverme a explicar como llevo yo unos años invirtiendo..que no es una gran cosa pero a mi me funciona.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todavia no,todavia no
> No,hasta que le puedas ver el blanco de los ojos a tu enemigo
> Estamos cerca pero aun no han salido las ratas del barco



No descartes que el día que salgan las noticias maravillosas que arreglan todo, se empezará a caer a tope. Esto es así, despiste puro.

Por cierto, aunque no viene a cuento, tengo un cliente que es un contrarian puro y duro. Cuando dice que no nos van a comprar un servicio, es que su jefe sí nos lo termina comprando. Y al contrario. Mañana le preguntaré como vé el tema de la bolsa, que lo mismo nos aporta la pista definitiva para invertir.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Yo me uno al club de los cortos para darle con todo lo gordo cuando lo permita. 

Como nos gusta la sangre...


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

¿Cómo veis Arcelor?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Vaya delicia:


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya delicia:



¿te han baneado o que? jeje


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Era esto... Para qué buscar más. Con 7.000 millones de bocas en el mundo y los emergentes creciendo, en 2015 está en 240$.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis Arcelor?



Yo veo que es bajista mientras no supere por lo menos los 16.::


----------



## univac (9 Nov 2011)

Alguien opera con algun broker que no te cobre varias veces comision si te tiene que fragmentar una orden? Porque es algo que tu no puedes controlar y te pueden crujir la mitad de las plusvis...
Con cfds tambien sucede?


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

una grafica que me ha hecho un poco de gracia... no tiene calidad Claca.. pero bueno..







En el límite del canal . Podemos ver la peonza de largas sombras sobre la directriz inferior del canal que guía a nuestro selectivo. Este tipo de velas nos hablan de gran incertidumbre, de muchas dudas. Rompiendo por cualquiera de su lados nos marcará con mucha probabilidad un fuerte movimiento. Por encima de los 8.600 a cierre nos avisaría que intentará alcanzar de nuevo el hueco de los 8.800 puntos, por debajo de los 8.300 los 8.000 puntos o incluso un pullback completo hasta los 7.500/600 puntos. Hagan sus apuestas. - Ch.F.


----------



## Estilicón (9 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Alguien opera con algun broker que no te cobre varias veces comision si te tiene que fragmentar una orden? Porque es algo que tu no puedes controlar y te pueden crujir la mitad de las plusvis...
> Con cfds tambien sucede?



Si las operaciones se hacen a distintos precios, se te consideran operaciones distintas y te cobran 2 veces. Por ejemplo, si quieres 1000 acciones a 5 euros, lanzas orden a MKT y en ese momento solo hay 500, te coge las 500 a 5 euros y luego se va al siguiente 'nivel' digamos 5.01 y te coge las otras 500. Y te cuenta como 2 operaciones.

Si son al mismo precio, te puede hacer la compra de 2 tacadas y cobrarte como 2 inicialmente, pero luego te lo devuelven.

Con cfds no pasa. El ejemplo anterior te lo habría ponderado y te lo habría considerado como una compra de 1000 'acciones' a 5.005. Ten en cuenta que con cfds no hay canon a la cnmv. No sé si me he explicado bien .


----------



## univac (9 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si las operaciones se hacen a distintos precios, se te consideran operaciones distintas y te cobran 2 veces. Por ejemplo, si quieres 1000 acciones a 5 euros, lanzas orden a MKT y en ese momento solo hay 500, te coge las 500 a 5 euros y luego se va al siguiente 'nivel' digamos 5.01 y te coge las otras 500. Y te cuenta como 2 operaciones.
> 
> Si son al mismo precio, te puede hacer la compra de 2 tacadas y cobrarte como 2 inicialmente, pero luego te lo devuelven.
> 
> Con cfds no pasa. El ejemplo anterior te lo habría ponderado y te lo habría considerado como una compra de 1000 'acciones' a 5.005. No sé si me he explicado bien .



Entonces segun como es mejor operar con cfds siempre y cuando no te quedes muchos dias donde cada dia te cobran un poco. El unico riesgo es q se te vaya la olla aplancando, pero si inviertes lo mismo que lo harias con acciones...me dejo alguna pega? El concepto bid/ask tambien esta en las acciones y no solo en los cfds, cierto?


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Entonces segun como es mejor operar con cfds siempre y cuando no te quedes muchos dias donde cada dia te cobran un poco. El unico riesgo es q se te vaya la olla aplancando, pero si inviertes lo mismo que lo harias con acciones...me dejo alguna pega? El concepto bid/ask tambien esta en las acciones y no solo en los cfds, cierto?



Eso es pero el riesgo mayor es no acertar en los trades. Al estar apalancado te quedarás sin capital en menos tiempo (menos trades). Si lo hace en el contado y no aciertas recurrentemente, también te quedas sin cash. Los CFDs son geniales cuando hay una buena técnica por detras. El apalancamiento exige más y mejor money management.


----------



## Estilicón (9 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Entonces segun como es mejor operar con cfds siempre y cuando no te quedes muchos dias donde cada dia te cobran un poco. El unico riesgo es q se te vaya la olla aplancando, pero si inviertes lo mismo que lo harias con acciones...me dejo alguna pega? El concepto bid/ask tambien esta en las acciones y no solo en los cfds, cierto?



Hombre, eso ya cada uno. 

Si inviertes lo que harias por acciones, te quitarían de la cuenta solo la garantía (que es un % del total invertido). Es como si fueras a pillar un piso de alquiler y te piden la garantía cuando pillas el piso.

De ahí te quitan la comisión que es un 0.1% del total invertido y por operación. Si por ejemplo, haces una compra-venta pillando 6000 euros, te quitarían la garantía (que depende de cada valor) y te cobrarían en total 6+6= 12 euros en comisiones de compra/venta. Cerrada la operación, te devuelven la garantía.

El concepto bid/ask está en cfds y acciones, si no estoy equivocado.

Si te las quedas a varios días te harán 2 cosas. Una, recalcularte la garantía. Si vas ganando te abonan la diferencia a tu favor en cuenta. Si vas palmando, te retiran parte de la garantía. Y dos, te aplican la comisión llamada margen financiero que viene a ser como la comisión de custodia, pero cobrada de manera diaria.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

La garantía no te la quitan, te la retienen.Por ejemplo; 1 contrato de futuros te piden una garantia minima de 10.000 €. Si tienes un capital de 16.000 €, estas con un margen de operación a perdidas de 6000€. Cuando cierras la operación, sin perder ese margen, los 10.000 te los devuelven.


----------



## Estilicón (9 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> La garantía no te la quitan, te la retienen.



jeje, bueno, 'quitar' quizá no era el verbo más correcto. Te cogen ese dinero como garantía y al cerrar la operación te lo devuelven. Lo que te quitan es si cierras y palmas que te aplicarán lo que llaman 'ajustes'.


----------



## univac (9 Nov 2011)

Creo entonces que me pasare a los cfds no solo para cortos, porque tal y como estan las cosas, no es para estar dentro mas alla de horas/dias. Eso si, sin apalancarme, que para eso hay que tener un metodo y una disciplina.
Metodo silenciosa mejor

Gracias a todos


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Mis fechas/hechos relevantes para el guano:

- Los acuerdos para cuadrar el presupuesto yanki. Sí, se empieza a echar el tiempo encima otra vez y las cosas parecen muy verdes. Todo el mundo allí apela a la responsabilidad, pero nadie cede, especialmente los reps. Y la falta de un acuerdo claro razonable consensuado y a tiempo, llevaría a una nueva rebaja de rating. La fecha limite está sobre el 20-21 de nov.
- Datos macro de asia. Si ellos entran en recesión podemos darnos por j*did*s.
- Proceso post-electoral. Es demasiado normal que, cuando hay un cambio de color en una administración (la que sea), el nuevo encuentre un agujero muy gordo y las cuentas mucho peor de lo que se había dicho hasta la fecha. Táctica especialmente útil cuando llegas a tocar sillón y quieres darle la vuelta al sistema para ponerlo a tu servicio. Esto nos lo comemos con las uvas.
- Datos sobre gasto de fin de año. Creo que puede ser un gran termómetro. Los yankies nos sirven un indicador adelantado: las ventas del black-friday, este año el 25N.

y muchas más, como los resultadps empresariales, paros varios... ¿cual será el dato definitivo? el que pegue el tirón? Yo creo que a medida que vayan calentando la primera de ellas, tiene posibilidades...

eso sí mañana, aunque sólo sea por la inercia, seguimos hacia arriba.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



Estilicón dijo:


> Si las operaciones se hacen a distintos precios, se te consideran operaciones distintas y te cobran 2 veces. Por ejemplo, si quieres 1000 acciones a 5 euros, lanzas orden a MKT y en ese momento solo hay 500, te coge las 500 a 5 euros y luego se va al siguiente 'nivel' digamos 5.01 y te coge las otras 500. Y te cuenta como 2 operaciones.
> 
> Si son al mismo precio, te puede hacer la compra de 2 tacadas y cobrarte como 2 inicialmente, pero luego te lo devuelven.
> 
> Con cfds no pasa. El ejemplo anterior te lo habría ponderado y te lo habría considerado como una compra de 1000 'acciones' a 5.005. Ten en cuenta que con cfds no hay canon a la cnmv. No sé si me he explicado bien .



Creo que este hilo tiene un inmenso follón mental con el tema CFDs vs acciones, incluso alguno de los que sabe mucho en el hilo también se lia.

En primer lugar hay dos tipos de mercados de CFDs, los reales y los paralelos.

En los reales se toma una posición con las acciones reales del broker y su cotización real y además se paga canon a la CNMV, un ejemplo de broker que trabaja con CFDs de acciones reales es Interdin, aunque si una orden se ejecuta en varias partes ellos tienen la decencia de cobrarte como si solo fuera una operación.

Luego tenemos los mercados paralelos de CFDs que son un mercado inventado por el broker basándose en la cotización real de un valor pero sin tener la contrapartida real de ese valor, es decir, ellos no tienen acciones reales ni toman posiciones en futuros reales del valor que se cotiza, todo es inventado por el broker, en este caso no hay comisión de la CNMV ni nada parecido, de ahí que hayan índices que no existen en el mercado real como futuros del mini-Dax y cosas similares. La pega que tienen estos es que a veces pueden alargar un spike hasta donde les da la gana y hacerte saltar el stop, pero no puedes protestar porque ese es 'el mercado' del broker y puede hacer lo que le de la gana con el, al aceptar su contrato aceptas que ocurran estas cosas. Un ejemplo de este tipo de broker es IG Markets.

Espero que hayan quedado claros los conceptos.


----------



## tarrito (9 Nov 2011)

¿Qué os parece el cambio alcireño/dólar?
¿Soportes, resistencias, fibos, largo, corto?

Alzira (Valencia) acuña su propia moneda para revitalizar sus empresas y comercios - elEconomista.es

:8::8: :: ... en fin! :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el cambio alcireño/dólar?
> ¿Soportes, resistencias, fibos, largo, corto?
> 
> Alzira (Valencia) acuña su propia moneda para revitalizar sus empresas y comercios - elEconomista.es
> ...



Lo curioso es que lo hacen solo para dar subvenciones....sin tener que endeudarse, parece liberalismo pero resulta que es una perroflautada de aupa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

yo me pongo largo ALZ/USD

razon: diferencia de impresoras. En alzira tienen 3, dos de ellas a cartuchos, y van mal.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Corto en DAX, target 8 pipos


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en DAX, target 8 pipos



8 pipos pa la saca.

A por otra.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> El broker de ING (que es donde yo he operado hasta ahora) está bien para tener aparcadas unas acciones, o para comprar un paquete sin intención de arañar el último céntimo. Ahora para operar es un desastre; en mercados internacionales no permite poner SL (claro que viendo como los implementan, casi mejor), y en el mercado español ofrecen esa operativa. Claro que si luego te dividen el bloque en tres y te clavan 3 x (5 + 0.25%) de comisión, pues te hacen el avión.
> 
> De todas formas, puede que la culpa más que el SL lo tenga el haber metido la orden a precio limitado; en mi caso, que tengo acciones alemanas y usanas, como me dividan en tres el bloque y me claven la comisión extranjera 3 (15 + 0,25%), me clavan 45 euros más el variable por bloque.
> 
> Que viva el fresh brokering!!



Buenos días!

La comisión fija deben devolvértela. 
A mi me pasó comprando para la moza dividiendo la operación en dos. Llamé y me ingresaron los 5 euros de más sin decir esta boca es mía.
Por supuesto, el canon de bolsa es tema aparte ya que ahí es un coste para ellos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Al mediodía vuelvo. Tengan cuidado porque el guano comienza en breve.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Esperamos sus noticias. Hoy se habran percatado que el señor pollastre no ha dicho nada. Les comunico que la mesa se ha ido al traste, pero no queria que se mofaran y me lo ha comunicado por privado, asi que ya pueden mofarse. Esa mesa, yo ya dije, que no aguantaba. :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

El Ibex está reventado, sale a 0.8-1% menos que el CAC o DAX de forma diaria...


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esperamos sus noticias. Hoy se habran percatado que el señor pollastre no ha dicho nada. Les comunico que la mesa se ha ido al traste, pero no queria que se mofaran y me lo ha comunicado por privado, asi que ya pueden mofarse. Esa mesa, yo ya dije, que no aguantaba. :XX:



La mesa va camino de cumplir su primer mes de vida, Sr. Chinazo... así que deje de soltar falsos rumores en el mercado, que luego Cárpatos se enfada porque le tiran los índices


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La mesa va camino de cumplir su primer mes de vida, Sr. Chinazo... así que deje de soltar falsos rumores en el mercado, que luego Cárpatos se enfada porque le tiran los índices



si hace el favor y no le resulta inconveniente de niveles, pollastre


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si hace el favor y no le resulta inconveniente de niveles, pollastre



Estamos en el suelo absoluto para hoy, 6002.

Pero venimos bajando muy fuerte, y no sé si lo veo claro el largo ahora mismo, o esperar un poco a que se despliegue un poco más la sesión.

Hay demasiada fuerza vendedora, y es posible que no aguantemos el tirón ahora mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

A ver si el euro le da por guanear...


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos en el suelo absoluto para hoy, 6002.
> 
> Pero venimos bajando muy fuerte, y no sé si lo veo claro el largo ahora mismo, o esperar un poco a que se despliegue un poco más la sesión.
> 
> Hay demasiada fuerza vendedora, y es posible que no aguantemos el tirón ahora mismo.



ya veo el techo, si menudo guano ........
informe si hay novedad

PD : me acabo de liar suelo con techo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Ven ha sido decir que la mesa estaba rota, y caerse el mercado. Muahahahah riase carpatos de los rumores de la city.

Señor vmmp29, la niña del coscorron que ha pegado ha confundido suelo con techo, se lo perdonamos.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Hoy el chinito viene especialmente guasón...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Por los 1252 en el SP está tonuel certificando...

...debajo de eso el infierno más terrible de guano...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

El señor Mulder se merece un aplauso. Lo clavo. Esto le perdona 3 errores anteriores. Si ya lo decia Mulder, cuenta la leyenda.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Mulder se merece un aplauso. Lo clavo. Esto le perdona 3 errores anteriores. Si ya lo decia Mulder, cuenta la leyenda.



Realmente es que he juanqueado el sistema de pollastre y uso los potenciómetros de sus monitores como un sistema sismográfico para detectar posibles roturas del cristal de su mesa...

..ayer a última hora empezaron a detectarse vibraciones anormales


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente es que he juanqueado el sistema de pollastre y uso los petenciómetros de sus monitores como un sistema sismográfico para detectar posibles roturas del cristal de su mesa...
> 
> ..ayer a última hora empezaron a detectarse vibraciones anormales



Fatiga en los materiales?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Nov 2011)

¿Soporte en el Ibex a 8200 o asín?
¿Si romper guanear seriously?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Yo veo alta probabilidad de rebotar

Puede ser un "Comprad insensatos" en toda regla


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Siguientes en 5888 (ahora mismo ejerciendo de suelo temporal), 5852 (primer aviso serio) , 5835 (cuidado...) y 5793 (crítico si lo desbordan). 

Yo cierro ya por hoy, suerte y ojete-calor (estamos rondando los -2800 Daxies ahora mismo, y no son ni las 11:00am).


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que rango utilizas para el MACD y estocastico ¿en horas?



Ambos dos pero en el post anterior me refiero al diario. De momento, today is guano's day.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

La prima de riesgo como anda, que hace mucho que no sabemos de ella?

Hubo un compañero que colgo un grafico donde se veia la clara correlacion inversa entre la evolucion del ibex y la susodicha pariente.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

La deuda de Italia, en ebullición: la prima de riesgo en 520 puntos, rendimiento al 7% - elEconomista.es

Hay uno que está así opinando de los mercados...y de las mesas de cristal


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Cagüen... ando liado y no me da para más que ver un poco sus comentarios... me estoy perdiendo todo ele spectáculo. Además ayer recogí plusvis del SP, así que tampoco he tenido desayuno con diamantes... espero que este no sea el preludio del BIG-GUAN... con los malos ratos que me ha hecho pasar el ir a por él... faltará que ahora me lo pierda...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La deuda de Italia, en ebullición: la prima de riesgo en 520 puntos, rendimiento al 7% - elEconomista.es
> 
> Hay uno que está así opinando de los mercados...y de las mesas de cristal



En esos niveles rescataron a Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal..... buffff ::


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Vaya penita de Ibex, parece que se ha abonado a estar siempre un 1% por debajo del DAX y como hoy éste está en -1% ..... el ibex está en -2%.

Lo dicho, qué penita de serie.


----------



## rosonero (9 Nov 2011)

En breve Cárpatos anunciando compra de bonos italianos por parte del BCE para que pare el guano.


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

Que alguien vaya avisando a Tonuel.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

SAN a 5.5€, ya falta menos para ser largoplacista


----------



## univac (9 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> SAN a 5.5€, ya falta menos para ser largoplacista



El cuidador hoy tiene curro para dejarlo bonico...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> SAN a 5.5€, ya falta menos para ser largoplacista


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2011)

A la vista de los acontencimientos Rajoy ha pedido que haya otro debate para pedir el voto en favor de Rubalcaba.

De todas maneras para ser Italia la que esta cayendo los índices estan todavía lejos de los mínimos del año.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ven ha sido decir que la mesa estaba rota, y caerse el mercado. Muahahahah riase carpatos de los rumores de la city.
> 
> Señor vmmp29, la niña del coscorron que ha pegado ha confundido suelo con techo, se lo perdonamos.



Si creía usted que sus mensajes en clave iban a pasar desapercibidos, estaba muy equivocado. Ya se ha descubierto su clave, y están siendo descifrados. Aquí va el primero

[YOUTUBE]c4bg48RParI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Bono italiano a 10 años en subida libre, ahora mismo spread en 539.

Esto se nos va; lancen la boya.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

El tren lleva camino, salvo perroflautada, hacia 5760.

De todas formas, hay gato encerrado. Si Grecia y sus líos varios llevaron al DAX por debajo de 5000 .... lo de Italia es mucho mucho más grave.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Señor misticiero, recalcule los puntos por semana para alcanzar objetivo.

Proximo mistico 8200?

Mis mensajes en clave, seran desvelados, al finalizar el truco, esta todo escrito.


----------



## Caos (9 Nov 2011)

El arbitraje de los próximos meses va a ser entre gusanos y europa. Porque como siempre sobrevaloración a tope (aunque algunos _'exportadores-seres de luz'_ también tienen potencial para el arbitraje, aunque continuan castigando esos índices -China, Brasil p.ej.-).

Los índices que van acoplándose a la realidad acumulan caídas mayores (IBEX, MIB, Irlanda, Grecia, etc.), mientras en los que la relación _'patada-adelantista'_ y el riesgo macro es aparentemente menor tienen una diferencia todavía importante respecto a índices más guanistas.

Con fervor llega hoy la revancha de lo de ayer gusanos, aunque tampoco era algo improbable el toma y daca y whipsaw de las últimas jornadas suele ser habitual y sano en el proceso de hacer top hasta que los índices se agotan.

Lo que quiero decir es que aunque sin duda hay margen, hay otros índices mucho más 'ricos' en el que hay posibilidades de buscar esa posibilidad de arbitraje respecto a índices más pobres.

P.D: Y los 10700, cada día más lejos.


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

O se inventa algo la Profesora de Fisica Cuantica.. o Europa desaparece.

¿Que efecto para las bolsas seria el retiro de los billetes de 200 y 500 euros?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Es una risión...de nuestro amigo todosube


_ Dra. Merkel	
Es el momento ideal para que ahora salga la doctora diciendo que le preocupa la inflación, oque el BCE debería subir tipos o alguna de las suyas...._


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es una risión...de nuestro amigo todosube
> 
> 
> _ Dra. Merkel
> Es el momento ideal para que ahora salga la doctora diciendo que le preocupa la inflación, oque el BCE debería subir tipos o alguna de las suyas...._



Que pesado es, me gustaría verle si el viviera en Alemania a ver que contaba. Joder con el "la culpa es de los demás"


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Que pesado es, me gustaría verle si el viviera en Alemania a ver que contaba. Joder con el "la culpa es de los demás"



Se le nota mucho que es un "always long" 

Por lo demás, hay que reconcerle un buen sentido del humor a la hora de escribir en su web... sólo por eso ya habría que perdonarle sus excesos siemprealcistas y sus zulamentos cuando las cosas no van a su gusto xDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> El cuidador hoy tiene curro para dejarlo bonico...



Están tirando de la cuenta personal de Don Emilio para comprar ::


Largo en 8300 con SL 8260, falta poco para que me echen ::


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> A la vista de los acontencimientos Rajoy ha pedido que haya otro debate para pedir el voto en favor de Rubalcaba.
> 
> De todas maneras para ser Italia la que esta cayendo los índices estan todavía lejos de los mínimos del año.



Muy buena reflexión esto último.

Saludos a todos


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

Claca, guíanos hacia la luz!!


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

En un rato esto rebotará un poquito.

Y luego para abajo a toda ostia.

Que apostamos?


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se le nota mucho que es un "always long"
> 
> Por lo demás, hay que reconcerle un buen sentido del humor a la hora de escribir en su web... sólo por eso ya habría que perdonarle sus excesos siemprealcistas y sus zulamentos cuando las cosas no van a su gusto xDD



Hombre lo de ayer de "GRAVISIMO, Estados Unidos reconoce que no han contactado con los extraterrestres, así que se acaban las esperanzas de que haya alguién que pueda comprar su deuda fuera de la Tierra" eso fue un puntazo que me estuve riendo media hora.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Hamijos, si el eurodolar tiene a bien perder los 1,36 .... resucitará hasta MV.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Claca, guíanos hacia la luz!!



Si hoy cae Italia esta es la guía que necesita

Cursos Superiores de Agricultura


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Spread en 562.

Puede estar comenzando el sell-off de bonos italianos por parte de los institucionales... si es así, a Mario y a Luigi no les doy ni 48 horas.

Me cuestiono... si ahora mismo hay alguien en Europa que tenga un plan para esta situación.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Cárpatos será lo que querais en el mercado, pero en persona es alguien muy cordial, superamable y muy humilde, solo por eso ya tengo muy buen concepto de el.


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

Un poco de humor.. que la cosa se esta poniendo tensa...










....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

En la city de londres lo tienen seguro, este es el plan. Quien se crea que los spread de deuda son reflejo de la situacion del pais, mal va. Esto es una guerra.

Señor Mulder, saludelo de parte de los lectores de este hilo, que muchos lo seguimos, muy buena pagina. Claro que ahora que caigo, yo mismo le puedo saludor, saludos Mulder.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Hoy el día está ya demasiado complicado incluso para el intradía. Lleva ya mucha bajada (y le podria quedar) pero la situación ya se mueve a golpe de noticias.

Por cierto, el ibex en 8264. Qué penita de serie.::


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Claca, guíanos hacia la luz!!



Realmente no veo que todavía se haya roto nada. Por ejemplo, los banksters europeos tienen su soporte relevante en el entorno de los 131 y hoy el super índice ha marcado mínimos en 130,5, asumible, pues. Ahora bien, hay que mostrarse cauto y tener en mente donde las cosas se pondrían feas. En el IBEX, que es el que sigo, eso sería por debajo de los 8.200, y todavía estamos por encima con muchas divergencias alcistas. Aún así, ojo, porque suelo de momento no hay, que una cosa es estar en zona de soportes y otra distinta es respetarla.

De todos modos las noticias son muy negativas y como han dicho por aquí las bolsas están lejos de sus mínimos, lo cual es muy buena señal. Lo más prudente es esperar a una reacción al alza y luego jugárnosla con un stop holgado hasta el mínimo.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder, ya que estás por aquí ilústranos de como lo ves.

Tu post diario es mi pan deseado de cada día.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Bueno, el sistema manda. Para dentro en DAX en 29. SL +15 y sin SP.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, el sistema manda. Para dentro en DAX en 29. SL +15 y sin SP.



Salimos con +11


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

DAX, pegado a la media exponencial de 50 figuras. Ojo porque se puede definir una buena oportunidad.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos con +11



SL +15, entonces era un corto, quieres decir?


----------



## Caos (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En la city de londres lo tienen seguro, este es el plan. Quien se crea que los spread de deuda son reflejo de la situacion del pais, mal va. Esto es una guerra.



No es el hilo (o igual sí, que leches), pero yo no creo en esta historia de la guerra, si es así tenemos caballos de Troya por todas partes y hay muchas acciones que no casan. En caso de haber una guerra no es entre señores y señores, sino entre señores y vasallos.

En cualquier caso el tema del spread simplemente es un reflejo de las instituciones europeas y la estructura política-económica, en el resto del mundo se sabe que el BC al final es un aparato del Estado y que ejerce las funciones de prestamista de última instancia así que nadie va a luchar contra la FED o el BoJ, a no ser que quiera acabar muerto, el BC establece operativamente el rendimiento de la deuda donde le da la gana.

Tal y como está la cosa en Europa eso no va a suceder porque nadie sabe que puñetas quieren unos y otros, es un riesgo institucional. Si hubiera fiscalidad común y los títulos de deuda se emitieran a nivel comunitario sabiendo que el BC va a ejercer la función de 'prestamista' de última instancia (en realidad es una entelequia) pues ahora mismo no había problema de deuda alguno en Europa.

No digo que sea solución o no (personalmente, no creo que lo sea mientras esto vaya acompañado de déficits crónicos y el exceso de liquidez provocando inflación), sólo comparo con el estatus quo en el resto de países del mundo.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> SL +15, entonces era un corto, quieres decir?



Entré corto en 29 con el SL 15 pipos por debajo (sobre mínimos anteriores) y lo pulí 11 más arriba.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Vuelvo dentro largo en 44.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Si mañana el BCE emite los eurobonos, y hace como la FEd, se acaba el problema de los spread?


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré corto en 29 con el SL 15 pipos por debajo (sobre mínimos anteriores) y lo pulí 11 más arriba.



Joder, a ver si me aclaro, entré largo con stop en mínimos y pulí sobre 40.

La entrada de 44 está perdiendo por lo que me da que voy a devolverlo al mercado (los 11 pipos).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Al final entraste o saliste? :XX: Que lio.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

Hoy tocaba verde, cojones
que anoche los yankis cerraron en verde
no hay forma de acertar con estos indices 
Ya se me han llevado las plusvalias que saque ayer de uno y de los demas ando en rojo
Que salga la Merkel Y DIGA ALGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, a ver si me aclaro, entré largo con stop en mínimos y pulí sobre 40.
> 
> La entrada de 44 está perdiendo por lo que me da que voy a devolverlo al mercado (los 11 pipos).



Me salgo en 42, paso.


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2011)

IBEX, que se vea esa zona de soporte:


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cárpatos será lo que querais en el mercado, pero en persona es alguien muy cordial, superamable y muy humilde, solo por eso ya tengo muy buen concepto de el.



Y nadie duda de eso creo yo, si conoces a alguién en persona y es buena gente y te cae bien te cuesta más criticar su trabajo o sus opiniones es ley de vida.

Pero ahora por ejemplo suelta esto.



> Italia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El total de su deuda es de 2,1 billones. Para que se hagan una idea la de España es "solo" de 800.000 millones. La de Alemania de 1,7 billones. ¿Como rescatamos a Italia? recuerdo que ayer dijo Obama que no se ha contactado con alienígenas, y en el planeta Tierra no queda nadie.




Sabe Cárpatos lo que es la deuda bruta y la deuda neta, y la deuda privada?, alguién que no lo sepa da por hecho que la situación de Alemania e Italia es muchísimo peor que la española cuando no es así.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Spread en 562.
> 
> Puede estar comenzando el sell-off de bonos italianos por parte de los institucionales... si es así, a Mario y a Luigi no les doy ni 48 horas.
> 
> Me cuestiono... si ahora mismo hay alguien en Europa que tenga un plan para esta situación.



ehem, bueno..... estaba la opcion de vender la deuda via el SPV del EFSF a los raticulienses en un joint venture con los chinos...

pero el mesias se ha negado en redondo 

Fran!!! hechenos una mano buscando seres incautos


----------



## Pepe Broz (9 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, que se vea esa zona de soporte:




Pues con los italianos con el bono a 7'43%, puede traspasar el soporte dirección polo sur.


----------



## darwinn (9 Nov 2011)

Dentro de FER a 9,14. SL ajustadito


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, que se vea esa zona de soporte:



¿Deduzco bien si digo que perder decididamente los 8.292 sería señal importante de que los 7.600 son el objetivo?


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Joder, la verdad es que vivimos putos momentos históricos. Yo contaba con ver el de esta mierda de subpaís que llamamos España, pero no con ver el spread de Italia a poco de tocar los 600.

Es que como sigan empujando, no pasan de hoy.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

El DAX e índices en general, podría dar un bote de aupa. Con el bono italiano por encima del 7%, no es para que haya caidas tan ligeras. Deben estar esperando a la perroflautada de turno. Como salga la Merkel diciendo que se está avanzando hacia la consolidación fiscal y que entonces los eurobonos podrían ser una opción ....

Podrían llevarselo a los 5750 y sobre ese soporte darle el vueltón. Ahí tengo una ráfaga buena preparada.


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, la verdad es que vivimos putos momentos históricos. Yo contaba con ver el de esta mierda de subpaís que llamamos España, pero no con ver el spread de Italia a poco de tocar los 600.
> 
> Es que como sigan empujando, no pasan de hoy.



Van por el 7.42%, con la prima rondando los 570 pb... Estas o menos son las condiciones que marcaron anteriores rescates.

No sé cuánto tiempo tardará alguien en salir a decir algo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, la verdad es que vivimos putos momentos históricos. Yo contaba con ver el de esta mierda de subpaís que llamamos España, pero no con ver el spread de Italia a poco de tocar los 600.
> 
> Es que como sigan empujando, no pasan de hoy.




Yo opino como Janus y por eso no he deshecho mis IBE a 4,815 y Ebros en 14,6 que compré el otro día que estuvimos más o menos a estos niveles. Es IMPOSIBLE que estando Italia como está no esté el Ibex a -8%. Algo se está tramando.

Me gustaría saber quién está vendiendo, porque me da que son gacelas asustadísimas por un movimiento en las ramas, y están saliendo en estampida por el único camino que les dejan... y al fondo sí están los leones.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

lo de hoy es de traca
Como encima termine el ibex en verde,que puede ser,esto sera un casino


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Margin Call of 4-5 Billion Euros as Clearing House Raises Deposit Requirements on Italian Bonds; Roman Empire Under Pressure


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Deduzco bien si digo que perder decididamente los 8.292 sería señal importante de que los 7.600 son el objetivo?



No necesariamente, pero la zona de soporte y la forma con la que está corrigiendo deberían hacernos pensar que las caídas podrían acelerarse, y eso es suficiente para tener claro que no hay que estar si se pierden soportes.

Estamos en un momento importante para el precio y de momento no hay nada decidido, aunque la situación es bolsas en soportes y BUND en resistencia, pero sin que el precio confirme apoyo o rechazo. A esperar o intra, nada más.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Y digo yo. Por qué no compra todo lo que se venda el BCE en bonos italianos?. Mejor eso que andar todos los días mariconeando con 4000 millones.
La lección de la crisis es clara: Bernie es un crack comparado a los XXXXXX europeos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Al mediodía vuelvo. Tengan cuidado porque el guano comienza en breve.



Estamos de vuelta. Lástima que haya tenido que salir porque le podríamos haber sacado mil pavos con la minga.

Vamos a por ello.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Joder, el DAX perdiendo el mínimos del día (no ha dado opción ni a 15 pipos de rebote). A ver si lo llevan a 5750-60, hostía!


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

El volumen en el mercado se ve bajo y hay el doble de ordenes de compra que de venta
hasta el quinto nivel de los valores mas representativos,con la apertura de los americanos
a las 14 horas se marcara si hay rebote de subida o bajamos mas a los infiernos


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo opino como Janus y por eso no he deshecho mis IBE a 4,815 y Ebros en 14,6 que compré el otro día que estuvimos más o menos a estos niveles. Es IMPOSIBLE que estando Italia como está no esté el* Ibex a -8%*. Algo se está tramando.
> 
> Me gustaría saber quién está vendiendo, porque me da que son gacelas asustadísimas por un movimiento en las ramas, y están saliendo en estampida por el único camino que les dejan... y al fondo sí están los leones.



No lo diga usted muy alto, que con los viajes que le pegan en minutos se presenta ahí rápido.

¿Entro muy cargado en ambos valores? (Creo recordar que no, que entro suave en IBE).

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, el mundo se va a la mierda:
Kiko Rivera anuncia que va a ser padre y se casar en enero con Jessica Bueno | Gentes! | elmundo.es

No se en que afectará a los indices pero lo que viene a ser para la raza humana es una involución total.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No lo diga usted muy alto, que con los viajes que le pegan en minutos se presenta ahí rápido.
> 
> ¿Entro muy cargado en ambos valores? (Creo recordar que no, que entro suave en IBE).
> 
> Mucha suerte.




Un pelín más en Ebro. Pero no sufra, aunque tengo por ahí un par más de conejitos en la chistera :8:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, el DAX perdiendo el mínimos del día (no ha dado opción ni a 15 pipos de rebote). A ver si lo llevan a 5750-60, hostía!



para scalp poco más va a bajar en el cortísimo, mira de DTB perfecta que lleva buena parte de la mañana.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Habrá GUANAZO, futuros americanos al -2,5 ~2%. ¿No lo oléis muchachos? )


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> para scalp poco más va a bajar en el cortísimo, mira de DTB perfecta que lleva buena parte de la mañana.



Es preocupante, no tiene fuerzas siquiera para acercarse (no digo ya tocar) el trend channel line contrario. La última vez que lo consiguió fue sobre las 11:45.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es preocupante, no tiene fuerzas siquiera para acercarse (no digo ya tocar) el trend channel line contrario. La última vez que lo consiguió fue sobre las 11:45.



Voy a ver lo muevo yo en plan leoncio:cook:
Dos daxies largos con SL60


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es preocupante, no tiene fuerzas siquiera para acercarse (no digo ya tocar) el trend channel line contrario. La última vez que lo consiguió fue sobre las 11:45.



Bien visto. Presiento que hoy va a ser un día glorioso.

La volatilidad me sienta bien. Vamos a esperar el momento de cambio.


----------



## univac (9 Nov 2011)

Janus y Bertok a los mandos...que miedo, preparense para la retransmision del partido


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a ver lo muevo yo en plan leoncio:cook:
> Dos daxies largos con SL60



Tienes las pelotas de plomo  A ver si te sale bien.

A tu favor, el doble suelo en timeframe 5m de hace un cuarto de hora, que podría estar ahora formando el pullback. Si confirma, echarás unos pipos al saco.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tienes las pelotas de plomo  A ver si te sale bien.
> 
> A tu favor, el doble suelo en timeframe 5m de hace un cuarto de hora, que podría estar ahora formando el pullback. Si confirma, echarás unos pipos al saco.



Es una entrada ambiciosa porque todavía no tiene la confirmación de indicadores. Si le sale bien, la ganancia es muy alta.

Suerte Janus.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus, a la primera vela roja en minutos salte (sobre todo si no ha superado antes los 5800). Ya debes llevar ganancias.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Spread spaguetti acaba de romper los 570. Ojete-frior.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es una entrada ambiciosa porque todavía no tiene la confirmación de indicadores. Si le sale bien, la ganancia es muy alta.
> 
> Suerte Janus.



joder, ahí la tienes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tienes las pelotas de plomo  A ver si te sale bien.
> 
> A tu favor, el doble suelo en timeframe 5m de hace un cuarto de hora, que podría estar ahora formando el pullback. Si confirma, echarás unos pipos al saco.



Equilecua!!!!

Además está en diario justo en la directriz soporte. Lo del stop amplio es por la volatilidad actual. Asumo que es como la prima de una opción en momentos de fuerte volatilidad.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> joder, ahí la tienes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.



Ahora mismo ya sabes que los 5780 son el nivel claro de SL (mira la vela minuto que lo ha testado).

Lo tienes a huevo. Suerte.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.



Aguanta
Si llegan los americanos en verde a las 14h se recupera,pero si no........:´(


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.



Yo consideraría proteger en 5805, asegurando +1000€ sí o sí, y de ahí en adelante lo que caiga.


(edit: asegurar un 33% del target que te habías marcado, con la que está cayendo... lo veo razonable)


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.



:Aplauso:

Clavada en mínimo diario.

Se me ha escapado el SP en 1242 por segundos ::


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entré en 84 y el SL es de 60 (es decir, está en 5724). No voy a salir corriendo. Si pierdo esos 3000 pavos, que sea porque los índices se pulen el soporte de 5760 más filtro.



Es usted mi nuevo ídolo


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Bertok, ¿sigues sosteniendo que aquí no se deja caer a nadie sea como sea, vía eurobonos o soles alcireños?

Porque cada vez veo más claro meter todo mi dinero en Texaco, Procter, Coca Cola, McDonalds, Johnson&Johnson... y tirar la tarjeta de coordenadas al Mediterráneo. En 2018 pido una nueva.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, ¿sigues sosteniendo que aquí no se deja caer a nadie sea como sea, vía eurobonos o soles alcireños?
> 
> Porque cada vez veo más claro meter todo mi dinero en Texaco, Procter, Coca Cola, McDonalds, Johnson&Johnson... y tirar la tarjeta de coordenadas al Mediterráneo. En 2018 pido una nueva.



Los grandes especuladores (me temo que los usanos) están forzando a Mekel & Sarko a lanzar los eurobonos.

Mucho me temo que lo van a conseguir. La pieza de Italia es caza mayor.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo consideraría proteger en 5805, asegurando +1000€ sí o sí, y de ahí en adelante lo que caiga.
> 
> 
> (edit: asegurar un 33% del target que te habías marcado, con la que está cayendo... lo veo razonable)



Tú que sabes, tienes la respuesta. Salgo corriendo cual gacela como copiloto en tu M5. Salida en 14 con 1500 pavos redondos.

Today was guano's day.
Today is done!!!!.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Atentos a los 20 que si los supera, ahí sí que hay una entrada de scalp fiable.

SE PUEDE ESTAR GESTANDO LA VUELTA DIARIA.


----------



## darwinn (9 Nov 2011)

Mis ferrovial comportándose muy bien, ajusto stops y a ver qué pasa


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Bien visto Darwinn.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tú que sabes, tienes la respuesta. Salgo corriendo cual gacela como copiloto en tu M5. Salida en 14 con 1500 pavos redondos.
> 
> Today was guano's day.
> Today is done!!!!.



Así es como debe cerrarse un trade, pensando con la cabeza fría. Una operación magnífica. El mérito se amplifica por la peligrosidad del día.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

DAX: en 7x podrían haberse hecho mínimos si no hay torrente de noticias. Ya se está 300 puntos por debajo de esta mañana. Las noticias que mueven las series en el cortísimo plazo, ya pueden comenzar a interpretarse como positivas.


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

No es por nada, pero al principio de la jornada se decía que el IBEX va con la lengua fuera, siempre un 1% peor que el DAX o el CAC.

Ahora están los 3 índices prácticamente iguales, en -2.5% o -3%. ¿Cómo lo véis? ¿Le queda al IBEX caída hasta el -4% para restaurar el diferencial dicho? ¿Subirán alemanes y franceses? ¿Cerrarán parejos?


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mulder, ya que estás por aquí ilústranos de como lo ves.
> 
> Tu post diario es mi pan deseado de cada día.



Perdón, tuve que salir un momento.

De momento veo que lo gordo lo han metido a las 10:30, desde entonces no han metido mucho más cargador de cortos. De hecho el volumen medio de la sesión ahora mismo no es excesivamente alto ni mucho menos para la cantidad de guano que hemos visto.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Esto ya se está peponizando guiados por la serie de minutos del SP. En el DAX el pepino verde está por encima de los 20.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

¿¿Cuándo va a dejar de peponizar el SP??

A ver si me la han metido doblada y SP son las siglas de Super Pepón...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> No es por nada, pero al principio de la jornada se decía que el IBEX va con la lengua fuera, siempre un 1% peor que el DAX o el CAC.
> 
> Ahora están los 3 índices prácticamente iguales, en -2.5% o -3%. ¿Cómo lo véis? ¿Le queda al IBEX caída hasta el -4% para restaurar el diferencial dicho? ¿Subirán alemanes y franceses? ¿Cerrarán parejos?



Me dá que están forzando a la Merkel a que haga algo decente. Yo huelo el aliento de pepón. Todavía no lo veo pero anda por ahí. El cabrón es madrileño y como hoy es festivo, se ha quedado durmiendo toda la mañana.


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

Aleeee, patadón pa arriba... un 0.7% en escasos minutos. Vaya montaña rusa, cachondeo total.

La prima de riesgo española en 415 pb.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Si alguien quiere evitar riesgos y en supuesto de que se vaya a producir vuelta potente. Mejor espera a que la fuga sobre los 20 se desarrolle y esperar al pull back.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Y nadie duda de eso creo yo, si conoces a alguién en persona y es buena gente y te cae bien te cuesta más criticar su trabajo o sus opiniones es ley de vida.



Yo no digo nada del trabajo de Cárpatos, pero lo que quiero dejar claro es que es una persona honesta y no la veo actuando mezquinamente hacia sus intereses como a veces se sugiere por aquí.




> Sabe Cárpatos lo que es la deuda bruta y la deuda neta, y la deuda privada?, alguién que no lo sepa da por hecho que la situación de Alemania e Italia es muchísimo peor que la española cuando no es así.



Contando deuda neta Italia está mucho peor que Alemania y que España porque sus inputs no logran satisfacer el pago de su deuda, en España aun tenemos la suerte de que si, aunque por poco, siempre que las cuentas no estén tan falseadas como para haber engañado a medio mundo.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 6 pipos


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

De lujo, ahí han tenido el retroceso tras la fuga sobre 20 en el DAX. Ahora a que se desarrolle. Stop sobre entrada y a esperar.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 6 pipos



6 pipos a la saca.

A por otra.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Saltó el stop loss en precio de apertura.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no digo nada del trabajo de Cárpatos, pero lo que quiero dejar claro es que es una persona honesta y no la veo actuando mezquinamente hacia sus intereses como a veces se sugiere por aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder, he seguido a Cárpatos desde sus inicios y hay un antes / después de su incursión en los HF.

Eso no quita la enorme aportación que ha hecho al mundo de la bolsa desde su magnífica web.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Vaya hachazo que le han dado al DAX. En 577X le meto dos daxies largos como que está mandado.

Edito, esperaba en 75 y no he entrado por un puto pelo. Muy buena vela de vuelta. Hay que montarse en el barco con un stop un poco amplio.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Creo que los mínimos del día tienen que estar vistos. Son ya 300 pipos desde el máximo de esta mañana. Ha habido tres rebotes sobre los 7X y los 5760 más o menos relevantes de antaño está muy pegados.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bien visto. Presiento que hoy va a ser un día glorioso.
> 
> La volatilidad me sienta bien. Vamos a esperar el momento de cambio.



pon gráficos si puedes y buena caza:rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

jojo el ibex la locomotora de europa


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Que no acabamos hoy planos...


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pon gráficos si puedes y buena caza:rolleye:



no merece la pena, en el DAX la pauta de precios no dice nada desde que rompió el canal.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

Esto acaba hoy en verde, subiendo un 2%. BCE entrando a saco


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> no merece la pena, en el DAX la pauta de precios no dice nada desde que rompió el canal.



Hamijos, repito. Es muy probable que estemos viendo la vuelta del día. Dicho está, yo ya vengo cabalgando a lomos de un potro desbocado.

Hoy ha habido 6 toques/rebotes sobre los 7X y ahora tirando para arriba. No está todo el pescado vendido (seguimos muy sensibles a perroflautadas) pero es sintomático que con la situación de Italia, no esté todo cayendo una burrada.::

Edito: Solo decir que si hay algo que no mola y extrema la precaución es la serie de 15 minutos del SP. Aún no mola, pero con tal de darnos la razón, dejémosle que se trabaje el terrero::

Edito: Digamos que la cota importante que nos dé confianza en la vuelta, es que el DAX supere los 5830 y los consolide.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Carrusel ibexiano, presenta y dirige carrusel Janussssssssssssss, les habla Pepe Domingo Bertokianoooooooo.

Que gran dia de radiar las entradas, ustedes tambien se merecen hoy otro aplauso. Leñe sera verdad que en burbuja esta la creme de la creme?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Desde luego, olfato hay. Creo que hoy nadie ha caido en el apocalipsis, uno tras otro íbamos diciendo que un -2% en el Ibex con lo que estaba cayendo en Italia era muy tramposo. No he escuchado a nadie cerrar largos, varios los han abierto y yo por ejemplo no he vendido ni una acción. De hecho, he comprado un poco de BME para cuando la opeen, o si no que sus dividendos me paguen 10 cenas al año.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Me salgo con 22 pipoletos de ganancia en un daxie. Venga, de poquitos a poquitos. Ahora a esperar qué sucede en la cota de los 5830.

Nota: La plata ni tocarla, he realizado un trade que ha durado menos de 20 segundos y me llevó 100 dolares. Ahí no está el price action.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 8 pipos


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 8 pipos



me salgo con +5 pipos, la hija de puta vela verda posterior se me ha quedado a 1,5 pipos del SL.

Me he hecho caquita


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

Comprarias ahora mismo TEF o SAN, o mejor barrera y a ver torear?


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> me salgo con +5 pipos, la hija de puta vela verda posterior se me ha quedado a 1,5 pipos del SL.
> 
> Me he hecho caquita



Caguen la leche, si la hubiera aguantado tendría los 8 pipos. Bueno 5 pipos tampoco son malo.

A por otra, ando cachondo porque el sistema me dé señal de largos :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Comprarias ahora mismo TEF o SAN, o mejor barrera y a ver torear?



todo desde la barrera, sólo lo veo para scalp.

A medio soy apostol de Tonuel.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> todo desde la barrera, sólo lo veo para scalp.
> 
> A medio son apostol de Tonuel.



Una buena compra sería RBS porque está muy cerquita de un soporte grande (si le diera por rebotar para formar un rectángulo, habría mucho reward latente). Si lo pierde, el riesgo es muy acotado.

Por mucho que la banca acojone, eso es a largo. En corto y con buenas figuras, se puede intentar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> todo desde la barrera, sólo lo veo para scalp.
> 
> A medio son apostol de Tonuel.



Pues nada, como intradia no hago, de momento, os sigo leyendo y aprendiendo.
Cuando esto toque suelo, pues entrare en alguna para ir un poquito mas largo a ver si pillo alguna de esas "tendencias de subida", pero que el primer euro lo haga otro.
El problema es si el suelo estara en esos 8200, 7700,7200,6000 o donde
O esos 4 de SAN de Zuloman


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues nada, como intradia no hago, de momento, os sigo leyendo y aprendiendo.
> Cuando esto toque suelo, pues entrare en alguna para ir un poquito mas largo a ver si pillo alguna de esas "tendencias de subida", pero que el primer euro lo haga otro.
> El problema es si el suelo estara en esos 8200, 7700,7200,6000 o donde
> O esos 4 de SAN de Zuloman



Habrá que esperar con paciencia ...... los bancos cada vez están más bajos ::


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Sigue el DAX buscando la figura de vuelta. Ha habido una entrada de libro en 5800 rebotando en el mínimo anterior y a continuación velote verde.

Edito: Ups!!! parece que la quiere desarmar. Nada de estar sin stops. Nivel clave para figura de vuelta en el día, pasar y consolidar los 5830. De momento es un nice to have.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus, los mínimos del DAX están más sobaos que la compresa de una coja.

Si hay un próximo ataque no lo va a aguantar auqnue todavía queda un trecho para saber si se va a por ellos.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Esto es ya lo más grande.

Con el día cerrado, objetivos rebasados, ya en mi casa tranquilamente, etc.

Me aburro y decido darle una oportunidad a uno de mis perros en el mercado (el bulldog inglés). Bajo todos los parámetros al mínimo: 1 único contrato grande del DAX, SL -4, SP +4.

Le pongo dos chucherías a izquierda y derecha. Si va primero a por la de la derecha, largo. Si va a por la de la izquierda, corto.

Se va a por la de la izquierda, corto MKT en 5808, SP 5804.

Salta la operación y el puto perro gana 200€.

Tócate los ******** Fermín. Tres años de trabajo para esto. ::


Edit: me pregunto qué tal lo haría el pastor alemán... ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Gracias Janus, 12.300 €uritos que me llevo gracia a ustec. Es ustec maravilloso, que Dios se lo pague con muchas mujeres.

He jugado 5 veces en el rango de mínimos de hoy y en 7800-7815~20


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

La preapertura ya la vemos, la apertura yanky va a por los que queden y entonces romperá el DAX.


digo yo...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, los mínimos del DAX están más sobaos que la compresa de una coja.
> 
> Si hay un próximo ataque no lo va a aguantar auqnue todavía queda un trecho para saber si se va a por ellos.



Tenga fe que si tiene la fortuna de pillar una figura de vuelta, vamos a poder celebrarlo. Si pierde los mínimos, hay que tener pelotas para ir coto están tan próximos los 5750/60. Yo no iría corto ni de lejos.

La figura de vuelta tendría que confirmarse solo si supera y consolida los 5830. Entre esas cotas, guarrerías varias pero sin ir a ningún lado.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es ya lo más grande.
> 
> Con el día cerrado, objetivos rebasados, ya en mi casa tranquilamente, etc.
> 
> ...



Los perros siempre fueron más inteligentes que los humanos (no lo dude).

Yo tengo uno maravilloso, ahora tumbado a mi lado mientras tradeo.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

El mercado le está dando más fuerte al DAX que al IBEX (cuando vuelva a ser al reves, volverá a decir aquello de "qué penita de Ibex"). Están dando el mensaje claro de que "la decisión es tuya y se está haciendo esperar". La verdad es que la Merkel esta es cuadriculada de narices. Sería capaz de quemarse viva en la evacuación de un incencio por seguir las señales de salida ordenada. Hostia, por la ventana si hace falta, coño!


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los perros siempre fueron más inteligentes que los humanos (no lo dude).
> 
> Yo tengo uno maravilloso, ahora tumbado a mi lado mientras tradeo.



Bertok, nuevo rebote sobre mínimos en DAX. Está funcionando de momento.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Sí Janus, el problema que tiene ahora es que queriendo organizarlo ha huido del fuego escaleras arriba y entonces la ventana desde la que hay que saltar... cada vez está más alta...


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí Janus, el problema que tiene ahora es que queriendo organizarlo ha huido del fuego escaleras arriba y entonces la ventana desde la que hay que saltar... cada vez está más alta...



la gorda rebota seguro ::


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí Janus, el problema que tiene ahora es que queriendo organizarlo ha huido del fuego escaleras arriba y entonces la ventana desde la que hay que saltar... cada vez está más alta...



Nada, luego a colocamos los ojos y nariz en su sitio y todo arreglado. No creo que quede más fea ....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, nuevo rebote sobre mínimos en DAX. Está funcionando de momento.



voy a scalp, a mí ese nivel ya no me dice nada más que está muy sobado.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

jjjjaaaa, cambiando de mano la muleta, a pesar de todo, el oro no ha superado los máximos de ayer...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Gracias Janus, 12.300 €uritos que me llevo gracia a ustec. Es ustec maravilloso, que Dios se lo pague con muchas mujeres.
> 
> He jugado 5 veces en el rango de mínimos de hoy y en 7800-7815~20



Buenas ganancias, sin duda! ¿Con qué plataforma operas?


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Nada, luego a colocamos los ojos y nariz en su sitio y todo arreglado. No creo que quede más fea ....


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> voy a scalp, a mí ese nivel ya no me dice nada más que está muy sobado.



Lleva ya 40 pipoletos y con petardo en el culo.

Algo falla en mi sistema que solo le he pillado 8 y estoy fuera babeando como un boxer.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenas ganancias, sin duda! ¿Con qué plataforma operas?



AssGasper, no había podido leer su post. Enhorabuena. Retírese del día que hoy ya solo le queda devolverselo al mercado.

Yo desde que hice el objetivo, tengo el cargado a un sexto de capacidad y cada vez que cierro algun trade ganando (he fallado 2 de 11), sigo reduciendo.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

El eurodolar ha recuperado los 36 figura con una vela potente en minutos. Después, retroceso hasta esa figura y rebote. Vamos a ver si supera la media exponencial de 50 y se pone en modo "ayuda al rebote del DAX".

Vuelva del día en camino, aún mejor estar no cabalgando.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lleva ya 40 pipoletos y con petardo en el culo.
> 
> Algo falla en mi sistema que solo le he pillado 8 y estoy fuera babeando como un boxer.




Déjeme intentar echarle una mano; voy a intentar adivinar qué es lo que falla.

Trace una simple línea recta en 5775, timeframe 5m. Desde el primer toque, poco antes de las 13:00, verá que ha habido nada menos que 4 toques más, cada uno de ellos con +30 pips potenciales.

El problema de su sistema, seguramente, es que no es lo _suficientemente tonto_.

Una vez, hablando hace meses con otro algo trader (un tipo ya en sus 50), cuando le comentaba las capacidades de mi AI, el hombre se reía y me decía que, a poco que se me ocurriera meterle dos módulos más, necesitaría que Intel sacase una nueva generación de procesadores especialmente para tarados como yo (por aquel entonces nos reíamos, pero ahora empiezo a ver ese vaticinio no ya como una broma :: ).

Me dijo que mi sistema tenía un gran problema, y es que no era lo suficientemente tonto. Que una gran parte del tiempo, los mercados se movían empujados por personas que sencillamente decían "comprar" y "vender" mirando dos rayas y unas barritas de colores. Y que muchos miles de esas personas, movían muchos miles de contratos. Y que sistemas tan complejos como el mío, eran tan desconfiados y buscaban siempre el "movimiento imposible", que lo más normal era que perdieran swings fáciles y básicos.

Finalizó diciéndome que el gran reto para la gente como yo y otros similares, era "ser capaces de volverse lo suficientemente tontos a la hora de operar". Que por eso fracasaban muchos ingenieros, doctores, médicos y arquitectos en el mercado.

Todavía hoy reflexiono a menudo sobre aquello.... porque no hay NADA que me cueste más en el mundo, que operar en un simple, sencillo y estúpido trend. Veo trampas y fantasmas por todas partes, mientras la gente únicamente se dedica, como diría otro forero, a "vender en resistencia, y comprar en soporte". Y yo sin ganar un pavo, y con cara de gilipollas de mientras.

Este hombre me caló 100%. Tenía toda la razón.


----------



## J-Z (9 Nov 2011)

Que bonito guano el de hoy.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Amén, Pollastre. Amén.

Yo sin algos, sin tanta experiencia ni tanto conocimiento... estoy igual. Y acabas siendo una nenaza y lo que es peor, en mi caso, perdiendo pasta en swings evidentes, por tratar de buscarle la doblez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

5842 relevante en una niña de esas que hay por ahi fuera.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 8 pipos.



fuera con +4 pipos


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Sacando la carta de Magic...

NYSE 
Invoca regla 48 en apertura


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

La señales de cortos en el DAX están siendo muy débiles.

Es un sufrimiento estar con cortos.

Joder, quiero una señal de largos para entrar sin SP


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Déjeme intentar echarle una mano; voy a intentar adivinar qué es lo que falla.
> 
> Trace una simple línea recta en 5775, timeframe 5m. Desde el primer toque, poco antes de las 13:00, verá que ha habido nada menos que 4 toques más, cada uno de ellos con +30 pips potenciales.
> 
> ...



Aqui hay dos rollos

Si ganas o si pierdes,el como lo hagas es lo de menos

Si en lo que va de año ganas pues vales pero si pierdes no vales

Facil y sencillo


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Déjeme intentar echarle una mano; voy a intentar adivinar qué es lo que falla.
> 
> Trace una simple línea recta en 5775, timeframe 5m. Desde el primer toque, poco antes de las 13:00, verá que ha habido nada menos que 4 toques más, cada uno de ellos con +30 pips potenciales.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Ese es el gran reto, saber escalar desde la raya a la tendencia, al chart de 5m, al de 15m, al de hora, al diario etc... y saber trabajar lo que yo llamo proporcionalidad de la operación sobre un escenario que lo gobierna.

Le digo también, y le habrá pasado como a todo el mundo, que cientos de trades acababan perdiendo el stop por no haberlo subido antes. Es importante subiendo los stops a medida que crece la ganancia (y se va asegurando el tiro).

Gran consejo del suyo y el de su amigo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5842 relevante en una niña de esas que hay por ahi fuera.



+15 pipos de momento.
 : :baba:


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenas ganancias, sin duda! ¿Con qué plataforma operas?



Activo trader, un market maker. No es lo mejor pero tiene muchísimas herramientas financieras y las comisiones es, creo, de las mas bajas.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Sigo viendo probable la vuelta tras superar los 30 y consolidarlos. A ver cuánto dura este galope pero debería llevarnos hasta los 80.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Otro toque y 12 pipoa mas, jodido 5842.

Ya son 20+ pipos. Esas niñas bonitas como saben, si es que cada vez vienen mas listas.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Muchos rumores en mil webs (no solo Cárpatos) sobre algo tiene que pasar. Con el spread italiano entre 500 y 600 y teníendose que financiar por encima del 7% ..... no se va a seguir así. Se hizo con Portugal, Grecia, .... y con Italia también. Lo que no sabe muy bien nadie es qué se va a hacer ahora. En el resto de paises, estaba claro que había que aflojar la gallina, .... pero ahora es necesario mucho más.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Joder que plastazo en DAX desde las 15:00.

Vamos coño, sólo pido una posi más y cierro el tenderete.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muchos rumores en mil webs (no solo Cárpatos) sobre algo tiene que pasar. Con el spread italiano entre 500 y 600 y teníendose que financiar por encima del 7% ..... no se va a seguir así. Se hizo con Portugal, Grecia, .... y con Italia también. Lo que no sabe muy bien nadie es qué se va a hacer ahora. En el resto de paises, estaba claro que había que aflojar la gallina, .... pero ahora es necesario mucho más.



Hamijo Janus, EUROBONOS.

Este elefante (Italia) pesa demasiado como para cargarlo a la mochila.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Lo que tenga que pasar, SERA EL 11-11-11, esta ultra claro, es más, LA HORA SERA A LAS 11:11.

Esta cantado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Rozando los 40 pipos, yo voy sacandome contratos, pero aun caeremos mas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

esta claro que hay dias que los indices estan algo parecido a esto:






Asi no hay quien viva... carlos (juan carlos trichet  ), trata de arrancarlo por dios!!!

edit: vale, vale, me he colado. ahora se dice Mario a las tuberias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Ahora es super mario.

Su amigo Luigi esta en apuros, que lo salve, aqui ni BIS ni nada, esta marcada, apestada, la italia es muerta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

a esto.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Me puedo equivocar perfectamente y además ahora el volumen no indica nada, pero me parece que aun queda algo de caída para hoy y para mañana.

Aunque espero que nadie me haga caso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

50 pipos otro contrato fora, vivalitalia.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

nos falta luigi....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

60 pipos otro fora, vivalitalia per 10 mas.

Bueno ya se acabo, ya no tengo mas, un placer este viaje.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo Janus, EUROBONOS.
> 
> Este elefante (Italia) pesa demasiado como para cargarlo a la mochila.



El problema es que no quieren los alemanes porque tiene la sensación de que ellos no son los pardillos del film. Es cuestión de no querer ceder.
Se puede leer en varios medios un esquema parecido pero alternativo. Es crear una bolsa de deuda sobre el exceso del 60% del pib. así ellos tambien meten su trozo.
Al final algo será porque dejar que se caiga así, no es posible ni los usanos lo van a permitir.

Es increible cómo se han complicado la vida y cómo se les ha escapado de las manos. Deben aprender de Bernie.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Señores, cerramos el tenderete por hoy. Hemos hecho un 4-0 (las 2 primeras posis han sido de libro, la tercera con mucha suerte y saliendo con más miedo que verguenza, la cuarta ha sido muy débil).

Me voy con un sabor agridulce y francamente mosquedado. Hoy era un día para reventar al DAX y apenas le hemos rozado, le teníamos a merced y no hemos sabido aprovecharlo (se me han escapado 4 trades, por falta de huevos, que resultaron buenos).

En fin, me consuela haber salido vivo un día más.

Suerte y cuidado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Yo pajarito que me llega pajarito que digo, y no misero thanks, maledeto. Gacelas poco generosas con thanks. Ni señor Pollastre ser tan claro. :XX:

Espero que alguien haya tenido a bien a este asiatico deslocalizado.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Ahora intentando rebotar en 6X con vela importante de vuelta. A ver si tiene continuidad.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

el SP tambien rebota y con volumen.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

pues yo hecho de menos las chinas del yuri...

chinito se podria hacer cargo del yuri y animarnos de vez en cuando 

(el video de manquiña y no empezemos a chuparnos las... se lo perdono por hoy, pero como sigan en ese plan, se lo pongo a la minima!!!!)


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

No lo dejan caer. Está claro que tiene que haber mucha sangre para que al menos hoy le hagan perder los 5760 al DAX. Mañana será otro día pero hoy parece difícil que lo vayan a hacer. Sigo pensando que podría haber vuelta a poco que le ayude el SP. Está ideal para que salga cualquier noticia y se utilice como excusa.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

pues... es que... creo que hoy hablaba Ben en algún sitio...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Para afuera con 28 pipos de reward. El resto, para quien se moje. Son muchos pipos en pocos minutos. Me compensa con -14 de hace un rato (no funcionó la cabalgada).

Ya estoy tirando con poca polvora pero sigue sirviendo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2011)

mulder, estoy con usted, pero como he puesto antes, esto es como tirar una moneda al aire.. un pedo de berlusconi puede hundir la bolsa, y al minuto siguiente, un bostezo de Merkel y se pone a tono otra vez..

lo que nos vamos a divertir en 2012 con el ibex y el registrador..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Como ven, a cada chinita le dan por dos sitios.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2011)

Si al DAX no le han dado ya lo suyo los yankies, ahora yo diría que no se lo dan.

Llaman de conserjería, que hay un tal Pepón esperando en la puerta.

Sí, pueden usarme de contrarian, no me enfado y les cundirá más.

Ahora me marcho y no volveré hasta la noche. Cuídense. (y manda narices que me haya perdido todo esto desde fuera...)


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Al final de decenas de post, trades .... no olvidemos que esta mañana decíamos, cuando estaba el DAX en 5850, tendrán pelotas de bajarlo a 5760 y darnos una oportunidad única de largos?.

Ahí ha estado!!!

P.D: Muestra de esa confianza, he entrado largo en Societe con 1000 títulos en 17,90 (ya en rojo). Poca carga pero muy muy volátil.


----------



## locoAC (9 Nov 2011)

El IBEX sube y baja el 1% como el que come pipas. La variación acumulada de hoy debe ser de escándalo.


----------



## darwinn (9 Nov 2011)

Vendidas ferrovial a 9,26. Por hoy objetivo hecho (soy menos ambicioso que vosotros) que no es poco dado como está el patio


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

yo continuo con las entradas en el 5842.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Nov 2011)

a ver, q se aclaren o............


[YOUTUBE]hondonadas de hostias - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

El fin... llegóooo.... y eso es ... criminaaaaal.... 

[YOUTUBE]Basil El Raton Superdetective - El Fin Llegó - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

La cuidadora de los gemelos....la han mandado al paro no?


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Nov 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Apocalypse now - The doors - The end - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Señores no sean pesimistas, que van a dejar para 2012, como bien ha dicho claca no se ha roto nada, pero es que nos acostumbramos muy rapido a jornadas en verde, y caer un 3% nos parece guano final.

Mañana otro dia, eso si los 10700 yo los sigo buscando, cuando los encuentre lo dire.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Votín, sigues dentro con Santander?

Está en caída libreeeeeeeee


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Muhahaha SACYR, forrándome a cortos con 6000 acciones desde 5.10 y manteniendo con stop movil ajustadito 10 centimos (lo que perdono...). No se como no le enchufado 6000 más coño. 

PD: Stop profit a 4.70, no perdono más, pensaba que llegaria a los 4.60.

PD2:Cerrada operación a 4,705


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores no sean pesimistas, que van a dejar para 2012, como bien ha dicho claca no se ha roto nada, pero es que nos acostumbramos muy rapido a jornadas en verde, y caer un 3% nos parece guano final.
> 
> Mañana otro dia, eso si los 10700 yo los sigo buscando, cuando los encuentre lo dire.



es como dices, ponen el S&P ahora en el 1235 antes del cierre europeo, nos calientan la cabeza y luego, cierre USA un 1% arriba (o mas) de donde estaba al cierre europeo ........... pero es innegable q estamos en un punto importante........ romper estos soportes nos da como un 4% de caida adicional (en S&P y DAX)

veremos q nos depara el incierto futuro


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Menuda locura de dia, más que nada por que son movimientos fijos, predecibles y con rangos de movimientos en soportes y resistencias que si te quedas pillado, es esperar media hora-2 horas, que puedes salir o rectificar con stop los mas ajustadito a ver si puedes pillar cacho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Porque eso es como quitarle un caramelo a un niño. Es conocido en el post, que ganar dinero en cortos con sacyr no se publica, porque queda hasta ofensivo. :XX:

Cortos y sacyr. Ayer subia por el increible hallazgo se repsol, y hoy eso ya se lo ha fumado, que tiempos de bolsa. Alguien tose y sube, tose con mocos y baja. Jajaja.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Porque eso es como quitarle un caramelo a un niño. Es conocido en el post, que ganar dinero en cortos con sacyr no se publica, porque queda hasta ofensivo. :XX:
> 
> Cortos y sacyr. Ayer subia por el increible hallazgo se repsol, y hoy eso ya se lo ha fumado, que tiempos de bolsa. Alguien tose y sube, tose con mocos y baja. Jajaja.



Ufff, siento la ofensiva que pueda producirles a algunos y la lefada por las orejas a otros con las plusvalias, no lo volvere a hacer más, palabrita del niño Jesus. ::


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Votín, sigues dentro con Santander?
> 
> Está en caída libreeeeeeeee



Miercoles negro,mas negro que los huevos del tito Emilio

Vaya dia...............

Esperemos al 20N para salvar algo,si el dia despues no empieza en verde y con mariano este pais se hunde.......


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2011)

Los índices estan cayendo muy poco para lo que se supone que esta pasando creo yo.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es como dices, ponen el S&P ahora en el 1235 antes del cierre europeo, nos calientan la cabeza y luego, cierre USA un 1% arriba (o mas) de donde estaba al cierre europeo ........... pero es innegable q estamos en un punto importante........ romper estos soportes nos da como un 4% de caida adicional (en S&P y DAX)
> 
> veremos q nos depara el incierto futuro



En el DAX, perder los 5750 le abren un boquete considerable. Solamente vale con ver el chart en horas. Hay un agujero de cojones. Si los pierde, salvo que lo hagan en formato "trampa", se jodió todo el tinglado porque pasa a bajista.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

otro toque al 5842


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ufff, siento la ofensiva que pueda producirles a algunos y la lefada por las orejas a otros con las plusvalias, no lo volvere a hacer más, palabrita del niño Jesus. ::



Pongáse un stop ya en ganancias .... no vaya mañana a correrse en sentido contrario y le deja pringado.::

Enhorabuena porque si el mercado el acompaña, se ordeña 6000 euros en un pis pas. Y si no acompaña, pues que se ejecute el stop.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Miercoles negro,mas negro que los huevos del tito Emilio
> 
> Vaya dia...............
> 
> Esperemos al 20N para salvar algo,si el dia despues no empieza en verde y con mariano este pais se hunde.......



Este pais se va a hundir gane quien gane el 20N,que esta claro que ganara Rajoy.
2012 va a ir a peor, todas las previsiones asi lo indican y la calle igual.
España sera intervenida, o mejor dicho, se oficializara la intervencion que se inicio en Mayo 2010.
Rajoy no va a poder hacer nada, primero porque hay mucha situacion ya arrastrada y segundo porque sus medidas no son validas y ademas, muchas no seran ni aceptadas por UE
Asi que lo que pase despues de 20N en bolsa, desde luego no tendra que ver con la situacion que se va a producir


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Otros 10 pipos mas. Es increible quien estara en el 5842, el señor zuloman para que no suban los indices, y pillar san a 4?

Es la explicacion mas logica.


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (9 Nov 2011)

Pregunto: hoy es un buen día para comprar bancos baratos?


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pongáse un stop ya en ganancias .... no vaya mañana a correrse en sentido contrario y le deja pringado.::
> 
> Enhorabuena porque si el mercado el acompaña, se ordeña 6000 euros en un pis pas. Y si no acompaña, pues que se ejecute el stop.



Cerrada operación saltando el stop movil en 4.705, el slippage me ha jugado una mala pasada por que quería ejecutarla a 4.69. grrr

Sobre el DAX es posible que baje a 5380, para cerrar el GAP a 5320 del 31 de octubre? Yo de AT poquito eh?


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cerrada operación saltando el stop movil en 4.705, el slippage me ha jugado una mala pasada por que quería ejecutarla a 4.69. grrr
> 
> Sobre el DAX es posible que baje a 5380, para cerrar el GAP a 5320 del 31 de octubre? Yo de AT poquito eh?



Más agujero, más agujero. Podría mirar hacia los mínimos.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Pregunto: hoy es un buen día para comprar bancos baratos?



A mi, inversor novato y todavia practicamente virgen, los que saben me lo dijeron claramente hace un rato: NO
Salvo que sea para hacer intradia y con mucho riesgo.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2011)

Vamos a ver al ibex a los 5000 al final...

Jim rogers: la crisis sera aun peor en 2012 o 2013 - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Pregunto: hoy es un buen día para comprar bancos baratos?



Bonos patrioticos al 5,25
valor seguro


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Apocalypse now - The doors - The end - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :cook:



Que canción mas buena. Si esto es el guano final desde luego me ha pillado desprevenido. A ver si veo pronto el rebote porque tenía hasta una banda sonora para ver el gran guano mientras habría cortos y a este paso me va a pillar largo que cínica es la vida joder.Algunas de las canciones que tenía preparadas :


Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube

Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube

Top Gun - Highway to the Dangerzone - YouTube

Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries - YouTube


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que canción mas buena. Si esto es el guano final desde luego me ha pillado desprevenido. A ver si veo pronto el rebote porque tenía hasta una banda sonora para ver el gran guano mientras habría cortos y a este paso me va a pillar largo que cínica es la vida joder.Algunas de las canciones que tenía preparadas :
> 
> 
> Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube
> ...



Es el Karma colega
Sabemos que guanea pero no podemos evitar intentar meter la patilla para sacar unos euros


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

No entiendo que está pasando.

Si lo entendiese volvería a entrar en IBE.

Pero me quedo quieta.


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (9 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> A mi, inversor novato y todavia practicamente virgen, los que saben me lo dijeron claramente hace un rato: NO
> Salvo que sea para hacer intradia y con mucho riesgo.



a mi me gusta hacer lo contrario de lo que me dicen


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

A ver si hacen algo ya, los perroflautas.

Solo a medio bien que lo hagan, viene una peponada tremenda. Pero es que vete tú a fiarte de esos perroflautas. Son capaces de irse de vacaciones y dejarlo todo ahí en pelotas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Menos mal ya se ha roto el 5842, menos mal.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

Pepon abriendo la cartera


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> a mi me gusta hacer lo contrario de lo que me dicen



Por favor,saquese el dedo del culo


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Pregunto: hoy es un buen día para comprar bancos baratos?



Mi opinión es que nunca es un buen día para comprar bancos.

Que asco les tengo :vomito:


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

Mañana subida hasta los 8600 de nuevo y el viernes bajada a los 8300..
La bolsa esta esperando algo que nadie sabe...

Por cierto...

El bajo interés del 'bund' multiplica la prima de riesgo del resto de países
Alemania se financia a coste cero gracias a la crisis de la deuda
Alarmados por la crisis de la deuda soberana europea, los inversores acuden a refugiarse en los bonos alemanes, lo que ha rebajado el interés que paga el país por financiarse a coste cero en algunos tramos. La baja rentabilidad del bund a 10 años, que se toma como referencia, multiplica la prima de riesgo del resto de la UE.


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

dentro Ibe 4,82 a ver que tal...


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> dentro Ibe 4,82 a ver que tal...



La entrada está bien... pero ¿Has pensado ya la salida?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

que meneo madre


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> dentro Ibe 4,82 a ver que tal...



Yo entre a 5 pensando que era buena compra,luego descubri que tiene el 20% de gamesa y me arrepenti
Bienvenido al club


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> La entrada está bien... pero ¿Has pensado ya la salida?



A 4.3 casi el minimo del año y signo de guano absoluto


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2011)

Pa habernos matao...

Y yo con mis Santanderes ahí dando por cu...

Gracias a Dios por las alegrías que me dan mis Matildes.


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo entre a 5 pensando que era buena compra,luego descubri que tiene el 20% de gamesa y me arrepenti
> Bienvenido al club



jejejej peor es lo mio con mis SAN a 8 cuando eran chollito... van camino de las TRE miticas de GHkghkgkh


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Nov 2011)

Vosotros que los veis on time ¿Ha llegado la niñera de los gemelos con la merienda


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es el Karma colega
> Sabemos que guanea pero no podemos evitar intentar meter la patilla para sacar unos euros




Vaya jugadas del Karma.

Con suerte esto no es el gran guano y podré aprovechar la banda sonora al máximo. Aun así para aquellos que han sabido elegir bien el lado al que apostar les dejo la banda sonora y espero que disfruten el día 

scarface push it to the limit subtitulada en Español - YouTube

Stuck in the Middle With You Traducida - YouTube

"Y me estoy preguntando como bajare por las escaleras, payasos a mi izquierda y bromistas a mi derecha y aquí estoy yo en medio. Y me estoy preguntando que deberia hacer"

George Baker - Little green bag - al castellano - YouTube

Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell - YouTube

The Rolling Stones-Gimme Shelter Español/Ingles - YouTube

Permitanme poner una escena a la última jugada de los mercados con Italia, Os dejo una escena que en su día a mi me gusto bastante de scarface

Scarface - Escena del restaurante (Subtitulada) - YouTube

"Diganle buenas noches al malo"


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Mañana a primera hora igual entro en IBE con los stops más ajustados que unos pantalones pitillo de los 80-


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Nov 2011)

Al menos en SAN, que es la subasta que estaba siguiendo, ha terminado más o menos igual que en la última operación (pelín peor) y en relación al día, ha acabado un poco más de un 1% por encima de los mínimos del día. No sé si te sirve de referencia.


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> jejejej peor es lo mio con mis SAN a 8 cuando eran chollito... van camino de las TRE miticas de GHkghkgkh



Yo a 7,5. Así que tampoco andamos muy desencaminados...

Pero, llegados a este punto...me la pela, la verdad. Ahí se quedan.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

joer con la robasta


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al menos en SAN, que es la subasta que estaba siguiendo, ha terminado más o menos igual que en la última operación (pelín peor) y en relación al día, ha acabado un poco más de un 1% por encima de los mínimos del día. No sé si te sirve de referencia.



Yo ya casi doy la pasta por perdida y creo que acabaré haciendo como usted, vender todas y empezar a otra cosa, que se tienen ahí por tener yh van perdiendo y pediendo y perdiendo...

En IBE he entrado por el tema de la reunión esta del BCE que si ssale bien pues para arriba y si sale mal pues nada a seguir alimentando leones...


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo a 7,5. Así que tampoco andamos muy desencaminados...
> 
> Pero, llegados a este punto...me la pela, la verdad. Ahí se quedan.



Al menos son bastante atentos con la correspondencia...
Esa es mi otra opción , joer pero ver -33% en la parte de SAN como que me deja vizco cada vez que entro en el broker.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Lo que tenga que pasar, SERA EL 11-11-11, esta ultra claro, es más, LA HORA SERA A LAS 11:11.
> 
> Esta cantado.



Hace unos días hice un análisis en relación a la fecha que declaraban los cortos a la cnmv y cuando sucedía algo gordo. La última vez tardaron 3 semanas y si se vuelve a cumplir la fecha clave será el 11/11/2011 para ver que están tramando esta gente. Estos son capaces de ese día hacer quebrar un país o declarar que autorizan los eurobonos. Se están subastando papeletas y no se a quien le toca cada una



ponzi dijo:


> Mirando los cortos del san la otra vez tardaron 3 semanas en dar el pepinazo y cuando nadie lo esperaba. Cortos el 07/10/2011 pepinazo 28/10/2011. Esta vez cortos 21/10/2011 si respetase la serie deberia a ver pepinazo el 11/11/2011... no me hagais mucho caso ya que es una simple prueba... No estaria mal analizar los cortos declarados a la cnmv y cuanto han tardado cada vez en recomprar las acciones. Los que suelen jugar en la liga de los cortos que nos cuenten un poco como va ese mundillo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo ya casi doy la pasta por perdida y creo que acabaré haciendo como usted, vender todas y empezar a otra cosa, que se tienen ahí por tener yh van perdiendo y pediendo y perdiendo...



No voy a decir que te lo recomiendo, pero oye, si se asume que va a seguir bajando, pues mejor cerrar y, al menos, pillarlas más abajo, ¿no? Otra cosa es si es el momento o no, que con tanto rebote a lo mejor vale la pena estudiar la salida para hacerlo de manera ordenada.

(Además, para volver a quedar largo en SAN hay tiempo de sobra  )


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No voy a decir que te lo recomiendo, pero oye, si se asume que va a seguir bajando, pues mejor cerrar y, al menos, pillarlas más abajo, ¿no? Otra cosa es si es el momento o no, que con tanto rebote a lo mejor vale la pena estudiar la salida para hacerlo de manera ordenada.
> 
> (Además, para volver a quedar largo en SAN hay tiempo de sobra  )



jjj
Es cierto eso... pero yo al menos no lo veo mucho mas abajo y no se si bajará mas... de todas formas si vuelve a estar en torno a 6,5 seguramente salga.


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2011)

La Robasta ¿plana no?. El 20% de Gamesa es de IBE, pues espera no la compre tambien para diluir acciones de Florentino.. no seria la primera vez.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Nov 2011)

Analisis de hoy de Carpatos.
La verdad es que toca todos los puntos y algunos muy claramente

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Entresaco algo porque es muy largo: 

_Pues la zona euro ha llegado al límite, sólo hay tres opciones:

1- Imprimir dinero, como ha hecho EEUU, apagar el fuego de la deuda con más deuda. Darle a la impresora y lanzar billetes por el aire y usarlo para comprar bonos por cantidades masivas. No parece que Alemania esté dispuesta a hacer eso.
2- El futuro default de Italia, o reestructuraciones o historias, que llevaría su tiempo, pero sería un desastre financiero sin precedentes y se llevaría a todo el mundo por delante, incluido EEUU y emergentes. Mejor ni pensarlo.
3- Cambios radicales y ya en la zona euro. Pero radicales de verdad._


_No hay más opciones ni historias ni zarandajas. O hacemos algo muy gordo y ya o los mercados irán haciendo desaparecer Europa poco a poco. Porque sería de timoratos y de ignorantes no darse cuenta de que tras Italia se irá a por España, Bélgica, Francia, por ese orden... Y cuando se vaya a por Francia, a ver si la doctora Merkel sigue pensando que Alemania es inmune cuando su sistema financiero se colapse por el pufo de deuda soberana de todos los colores. Europa ha fracasado. O se revienta de forma urgente o muere._



_¿La bolsa?

Por sentido común, no creo que nadie deba jugarse sus ahorros en bolsa en el medio o largo plazo, mientras el tema de la deuda no se calme y las rentabilidades de los bonos periféricos bajen, si es que alguna vez lo hacen. Y si al final sube, que cualquiera sabe, pues enhorabuena. A corto plazo ya es otra cosa, la volatilidad es tan alta que se pueden aprovechar muchos movimientos tanto al alza como a la baja.

Esto se nos ha ido de las manos. Ya solo queda la épica. Es como esos partidos de Champions, donde un equipo está contra las cuerdas y ya sólo puede salvarse metiendo dos goles en el tiempo de descuento. Algunos lo consiguen, pero hay que echarle valor. Las palabras de Merkel ya sonaban a algo de esa épica. _


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Que lo deje en el punto 1 y termina primero.

Es la única solución conocida desde 2008.

Estoy totalmente en contra porque derivará en una inflación de caballo que pagará la población. Van a tener que imprimir el billete de 1000 leuros.


----------



## luckybastardo (9 Nov 2011)

espero a cobrar dividendo de las telefonicas o vendo ya?

como lo veis?


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

luckybastardo dijo:


> espero a cobrar dividendo de las telefonicas o vendo ya?
> 
> como lo veis?



El dividendo lo hemos cobrado el lunes!


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> El dividendo lo hemos cobrado el lunes!



el de mayo'12 ::


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

ojo al euro 1.359....


----------



## Topongo (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> el de mayo'12 ::



::::::::
Para esa fecha habremo muerto cientos de veces...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Esperese a cobrar el dividendo, el dividendo es la vida. 

Inflacion? entonces padentro a la bolsa, asi si que llega el san a 30 euros.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que lo deje en el punto 1 y termina primero.
> 
> Es la única solución conocida desde 2008.
> 
> Estoy totalmente en contra porque derivará en una inflación de caballo que pagará la población. Van a tener que imprimir el billete de 1000 leuros.



¿Y por que me da que un dia de estos voy a poner la tele y me voy a encontrar a los lideres de toda la zona euro diciendo "Ha sido una aventura que empezo con la mejor de las intenciones...."? Y yo procedere a gritar "Y mis Procter, y mis McDonalds?????????" para comprobar que soy el afortunado poseedor de 208.085.802.863 neoalzireños?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Caos (9 Nov 2011)

> 3- Cambios radicales y ya en la zona euro. Pero radicales de verdad.



Pero esto es un cuento chino, no hay nada que hacer ya, lo de los "cambios radicales" es lo que se ha estado haciendo hasta ahora. Siguen sin darse cuenta que es IMPOSIBLE, que hemos llegado al _peak credit_ coñe y con ello se ha parado el crecimiento (así funciona el sistema). Da igual als reformas que hagan, son zarandajas.

Sólo hay la posibilidad 1 y 2 y fin del asunto, una es mala para "el mercado" a C/P y buena para la economía a L/P y la otra lo contrario, ya sabemos cual prefieren "los mercados", que se jodan "los mercados" (el aparato financiero). 

Seguramente el mal menor sería una combinación, pero antes de inyectar liquidez (otro problema es cómo, imprimir sin más no sirve de nada si no se canaliza productivamente, así que va a ser una labor complicada y que requeriría una colaboración importante entre todo el conjunto de los actores económicos) tendrían que eliminar gran parte de la deuda existente y provocar una contracción crediticia (deflación) aunque sea por un breve tiempo, de otro modo podríamos irnos a un escenario 'estanflacionario' que va a crear un problema mayor más adelante (porque esto nos e arregla como en los 70 subiendo los tipos de interés y listos ya que la economía está decreciendo).


En fin, lo más preocupante de todo no es la situación, sino que:
- Tenemos los mismos idiotas al mando que la han provocado.
- Solucionarla es muy complicado y además requiere mucha coordinación y diligencia, cosa de la que carecen los idiotas al mando.
- A los idiotas al mando sólo les preocupa que mantener el estatus quo, y parece que se han olvidado de las lecciones de la historia, esperemos que no tengan que reaprenderlas por las malas para desgracia de todos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ojo al euro 1.359....



Estamos en ciernes de alguna jornada homérica en los mercados. Movimientos absolutamente brutales (volatilidad +10% al alza y a la baja en periodos muy cortos).

La situación es muy seria, no merece la pena jugar al casino financiero salvo las 4 monedas sueltas. El resto del dinero debe estar bien protegido.

Cada vez estamos más cerca, de hecho ya puede ocurrir cualquier día.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en ciernes de alguna jornada homérica en los mercados. Movimientos absolutamente brutales (volatilidad +10% al alza y a la baja en periodos muy cortos).
> 
> La situación es muy seria, no merece la pena jugar al casino financiero salvo las 4 monedas sueltas. *El resto del dinero debe estar bien protegido*.
> 
> Cada vez estamos más cerca, de hecho ya puede ocurrir cualquier día.



Como no sea comprándose una explotación agropecuaria...


----------



## luckybastardo (9 Nov 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> El dividendo lo hemos cobrado el lunes!



Gracias. 

Las aguanto o veis que bajan de 13 €?, el dividendo del año que viene tb promete ser jugoso, salvo deutch telekom no veo un ratio comparable.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Yo yo recuerdo que en otro hilo se reían de mi por decir que tenía pensado comprar TEF antes de fin de año a 12.5

No digo que lleguen...pero tampoco andan tan lejos


----------



## luckybastardo (9 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa, no apures tanto, que otro se lleve el último duro.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pero esto es un cuento chino, no hay nada que hacer ya, lo de los "cambios radicales" es lo que se ha estado haciendo hasta ahora. Siguen sin darse cuenta que es IMPOSIBLE, que hemos llegado al _peak credit_ coñe y con ello se ha parado el crecimiento (así funciona el sistema). Da igual als reformas que hagan, son zarandajas.
> 
> Sólo hay la posibilidad 1 y 2 y fin del asunto, una es mala para "el mercado" a C/P y buena para la economía a L/P y la otra lo contrario, ya sabemos cual prefieren "los mercados", que se jodan "los mercados" (el aparato financiero).
> 
> ...



No hay solución ::
Es muy difícil lo de canalizar el dinero hacia la estructura productiva para asentar las bases del futuro crecimiento ...

Pero es más difícil imprimir el dinero. Estos tíos perroflauteros no tienen maquinillo porque nunca lo han utilizado. La tienen que encargar, leerse el manual, hacer tiradas de pruebas, después ....
El problema es que son unos INUTILES. Queda la esperanza de la destrucción creativa de Schumpeter.

Cómo van a solucionar la papeleta esta pandilla que no han sabido ni gestionar el problema de Grecia?. Lo de Italia, simplemente ni les cabe en el cerebro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2011)

luckybastardo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Las aguanto o veis que bajan de 13 €?, el dividendo del año que viene tb promete ser jugoso, salvo deutch telekom no veo un ratio comparable.



Como todas las compañias que están ahora que no valen una mierda, con todos los respetos a las mierdas, lo que ocurrira es que el dividendo se descontará del precio de la acción con mordida de hacienda incluida...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

El SP dándose la leche. Así no hay manera que rebote en nada. Durante el día joden las noticias y por la tarde el SP.

En el SP como no se aguante en los 38, se pondrá guanoso.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2011)

a ver que pasa en la ultima media hora pero ahora el sp500 guanea de forma seria
Janus por un minuto


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Shurmanos, es un sell-off en toda regla.

Como no saquen la brocha en los últimos 45 minutos, se va a liar gorda.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

Con tanta noticia casi apocalíptica, el miedo está en el cuerpo...

Ahora mismo el Ibex baja un 1,32%.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Con tanta noticia casi apocalíptica, el miedo está en el cuerpo...
> 
> Ahora mismo el Ibex baja un ,132%.



tanto???????

dios tonuel donde estas !!!!!!!!

nos vamos a la mierda y los violines missing :XX:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

¿alguno largo en la sala?


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

^GSPC: Resumen para S&P 500- Yahoo! Finanzas

Si esto no es el inicio del gran guano se le parece bastante...

¿Aun sigue en vigor el escenario de un rebote?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Presente, en Ibe a 4,815 y Ebro a 14,61.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tanto???????
> 
> dios tonuel donde estas !!!!!!!!
> 
> nos vamos a la mierda y los violines missing :XX:



Corregido 



bertok dijo:


> ¿alguno largo en la sala?



Presente.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Corregido
> 
> 
> 
> Presente.



Que llevas??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Presente, en Ibe a 4,815 y Ebro a 14,61.



¿Has hecho hoy las entradas?


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿alguno largo en la sala?



Me temo que estoy largo, a estos niveles ya uno espera un rebote milagroso o sino ya a dividendos no queda ya mucho mas.

san a 6'29
ibe5'35


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que llevas??



TEF y SAN, pero ya con pérdidas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿alguno largo en la sala?



Jur, acabo de volver y ya me estoy arrepintiendo. (SAN, en verde al cierre pero visto lo visto...)


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Has hecho hoy las entradas?



Me pierdo con las fechas, pero creo que son del lunes.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Nov 2011)

¿Es por esto?



> Grecia: La elección del nuevo primer ministro se pospone hasta mañana
> 20:15 - 09/11/2011 *Cuando parecía que las negociaciones para nombrar un nuevo primer ministro en Grecia iban a terminar con éxito durante la jornada, finalmente socialistas y conservadores han aplazado hasta mañana la decisión.*
> 
> Parecía que el socialista Filipos Petsalnikós, presidente del Parlamento, había conseguido los apoyos suficientes, pero en estos momentos también suenan otros candidatos, como Vasilis Skouris, presidente del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea.



Qué coñazo... a ver si se deciden ya.


----------



## BlueSpirit (9 Nov 2011)

.....Desplome en la paridad EURUSD....como era de esperar

El patron hombro-cabeza-hombro que se podia ver con claridad en las graficas de 4 horas esta dando sus frutos.

Da la impresion que la cosa podria ir hasta los 1.3300 antes de rebotar a no ser que se respete un fibo en D1 y rebote en sobre el 60%...lo cual tendria que ser ya....


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Importante ver cómo reacciona el SP en los últimos 20 minutos. A ver si se atreven a llevarlo a 1120/19 y rebotar con fuerza o .....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

De todos modos, y vista la volatilidad (y cachondeo) brutal de los últimos meses, creo que es conveniente hacer una llamada a la calma. Aunque quien sabe, puede que este sea el inicio del guano definitivo. Pero recuerdo situaciones aún más pesimistas los últimos meses.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Es por esto?
> 
> Qué coñazo... a ver si se deciden ya.



Pero ¿tu me podrías dejar algo de dinero?

Hoy no ....MAÑANA 

La Hora de José Mota- Hoy no... ¡Mañana! T1 2 - YouTube


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

Pues nada, ya estoy aquí para hacer el informe diario de volumen, aunque antes me gustaría decir una cosa.

En mi opinión, y como seguidor incondicional de Jim Rogers, este problema tiene un denominador común, el que los gobiernos se empeñen en ayudar a los banquitos megaempufados por el miedo a que caiga el sistema financiero, pero si eso ocurriera al final saldría quien comprara esos bancos a precio de saldo y todo volvería a empezar una vez liquidados los responsables del pufo.

Pero no se permite, se fomenta el 'moral hazard' inyectando millones para ayudar a todos esos incompetentes y a la población se le hace pagar la cuenta, aunque sea dejándoles en la miseria, se recortan derechos sociales (pero nunca impuestos), se eliminan leyes que protegen al trabajador, pensionista, se cambian los parámetros del juego con pensiones, paro, sanidad, etc, etc. y a ninguno de ellos se les ocurre bajar impuestos para asfixiar menos al personal.

Este juego, muy del gusto de los perroflautas, es tan perverso que es el verdadero cancer del sistema, proteger al inepto y expoliar al competente es lo que nos ha llevado a esta situación mucho antes de que todo estallara, por lo tanto la solución está muy clara, más que clara es cristalina, pero todos siguen jugando a proteger al incompetente.

Espero que la dimisión de los subnormales profundos que gobiernan en los países del Mediterráneo (Francia incluida) sirva para iniciar una rueda de dimisiones generalizadas hasta que el sistema quede purgado de principio a fin. Desgraciadamente la población es la primera que tiene el coco comido por nuestros perroflautas (solamente en este foro ya se ve que la mayoría es bastante perrofláutica) y las cosas no cambiarán en breve, nos queda una larga travesía por el desierto.

Y ahora vamos al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

A pesar de las fuertes caídas que hemos visto hoy el volumen ha sido totalmente gacelero, los leoncios hoy han permanecido escondidos tras los matorrales y de vez en cuando han enseñado la patita a tientas, aunque no estaban por la labor. Lo más destacable del día ha sido una orden camuflada de venta a las 10:30 de 146 contratos.

Además la mañana ha estado plagada de ventas aunque por la tarde, a partir de las 16 ya hemos tenido algunas compras pero siempre de volumen bajo y probablemente cierres de contratos abiertos durante la mañana.

En subasta han vendido unos 45 contratos.

En resumen, sigue todo más o menos igual que estos últimos días, el volumen fuerte y concentrado aparece siempre en las ventas y rara vez en las compras, cuando aparece en las compras se nota que es para cerrar posiciones porque suele hacia el final de la sesión, además hoy el precio ha quedado en la parte baja del rango diario, por eso creo que mañana tocan más bajadas.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

aaayy paaaaayo !!!!

Vaya fostión.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

8200 los after del ibex

Madre de dios


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

Ghkghk, ¿no estabas también largo en GAS o similar?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> De todos modos, y vista la volatilidad (y cachondeo) brutal de los últimos meses, creo que es conveniente hacer una llamada a la calma. Aunque quien sabe, puede que este sea el inicio del guano definitivo. Pero recuerdo situaciones aún más pesimistas los últimos meses.




La caida del Ibex hoy ha sido relamente tenue para lo que hay. Yo sigo sin estar asustado.

PD. Por asustado me refiero a perder los 7.600 o similar.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ghkghk, ¿no estabas también largo en GAS o similar?




Me saltó el SL.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> aaayy paaaaayo !!!!
> 
> Vaya fostión.





Mulder dijo:


> Me puedo equivocar perfectamente y además ahora el volumen no indica nada, pero me parece que aun queda algo de caída para hoy y para mañana..



Siyalodeciayo a las 16 de esta tarde....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder posteas poco.

¿sigues dándole al Eurostoxx?


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> De todos modos, y vista la volatilidad (y cachondeo) brutal de los últimos meses, creo que es conveniente hacer una llamada a la calma. Aunque quien sabe, puede que este sea el inicio del guano definitivo. Pero recuerdo situaciones aún más pesimistas los últimos meses.



No olviden que estamos en 57XX en DAX y 123X en SP. Guano había cuando estaba en 49XX y 108X respectivamente. Queda mucho para que llegue el posible dolor extremo. Un para de velas alcistas, y aquí no ha pasado nada, y noticias peores es difícil salvo que los perroflautas se emperren, cuesta pensar que Bernie les deje.
Viéndolo objetivamente, hoy sí ha sido guanoso (300 ptos en DAX) pero en visión diaria no dejan de ser escarceos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder posteas poco.
> 
> ¿sigues dándole al Eurostoxx?



Ando bastante ocupado programando dos sistemas bastante gordos, uno tiene que ver con las bolsas y el otro no. Entro al mercado de vez en cuando pero no frecuentemente.

Aunque el hilo lo sigo siempre.


----------



## kokaine (9 Nov 2011)

EL Septiembre, con el Ibex tonteando con los 8000-8200 el S&P tonteaba con los 1120.

Ahora esta mas de 100 puntos arribe el S&P y nosotros igual..... mala señal. No necesitamos a los Usanos para darnos las ostias solitos.

Y rumores de que francia y alemania se podrian salir del euro. Es tan absurdo que si no lo leyera en un periodico medio serio no me lo creeria.

Sarkozy y Merkel estudian crear su propia Eurozona - Libre Mercado


----------



## J-Z (9 Nov 2011)

O le ponen solución y pronto o este guano nos lleva a mínimos anuales.

Los místicos  6700 cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

Los místicos 10.700 de diciembre "están cada vez más cerca".


----------



## kokaine (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Los místicos 10.700 de diciembre "están cada vez más cerca".



Se ven lejanos pero no decian que una sola palabra puede cambiar el mundo?....
.....Eurobonos....


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Yo soy alemán, me aprueban los eurobonos... y quemo el Reichstag.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo soy alemán, me aprueban los eurobonos... y quemo el Reichstag.



eso lo dice como inversor aleman o como forocochero aleman? ::


----------



## J-Z (9 Nov 2011)

A corto plazo a los markets le tienen que llegar con unos pocos cacareos como ya han hecho otras veces en plan "se estudiará la creación de eurobonos" unido a nuevos gobiernos en grecia e italia para el lunes como muy tarde, eso podría evitar la catastrofe por un tiempo.

Otra opción es imprimir papeles a lo yanki y bajar más los tipos.

Y la siguiente opción es dejar que guanee hasta morir ::

Y los yankis algo tienen que hacer, si la primera crisis viene contagiada de allí esta recaída les puede y de hecho lo hace contagiarles a ellos así que tb tienen algo que decir en el asunto vía FMI.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso lo dice como inversor aleman o como forocochero aleman? ::




Léase como: "Yo tengo a Adriana Lima delante y la reviento".


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Vigilen por las mañanas a primera hora el BUND y el EUR/USD. Ahí están las claves.

Les dejo la estampa del muerto.


----------



## kokaine (9 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A corto plazo a los markets le tienen que llegar con unos pocos cacareos como ya han hecho otras veces en plan "se estudiará la creación de eurobonos" unido a nuevos gobiernos en grecia e italia para el lunes como muy tarde, eso podría evitar la catastrofe por un tiempo.
> 
> Otra opción es imprimir papeles a lo yanki y bajar más los tipos.
> 
> ...



Aparte de eurobonos, que seria una ultima opcion, creo que antes va a entrar el FMI a apoyar los rescates.

Lo de monetizar deuda en plan salvaje creo que es algo que Alemania no quiere ( y con razon) y no se va a hacer.

Asi que la receta que veo es simple: FMI+Eurobonos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2011)

lo de los 10700 o por hay , podria ser 

yo estoy viendo un gigantesco H-C-H en el sp500 y ahora mismo nos dirigimos al maximo del segundo hombro para empezar el descenso a los infiernos ni bien llegue el 2012 8:

bueno al loro porque parece que se esta cocinando el largamente esperado BIG GUANO para 2012 todo esto por TECNICO


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de los 10700 o por hay , podria ser
> 
> yo estoy viendo un gigantesco H-C-H en el sp500 y ahora mismo nos dirigimos al maximo del segundo hombro para empezar el descenso a los infiernos ni bien llegue el 2012 8:
> 
> bueno al loro porque parece que se esta cocinando el largamente esperado BIG GUANO para 2012 todo esto por TECNICO



Ahí va, el muerto ha resucitado :8:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de los 10700 o por hay , podria ser
> 
> yo estoy viendo un gigantesco H-C-H en el sp500 y ahora mismo nos dirigimos al maximo del segundo hombro para empezar el descenso a los infiernos ni bien llegue el 2012 8:
> 
> bueno al loro porque parece que se esta cocinando el largamente esperado BIG GUANO para 2012 todo esto por TECNICO




Dios te oiga. Me agarro a un clavo ardiente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente, como le va?

Amado lider del guanismo, de los triangulos rotos y de las patadas al diccionario.

Que jrandeh, ha vuelto, y pronosticando el big guano como no podia ser de otra manera. Yo no tengo nada mas que decir. Hoy no ha aparecido el señor MM ha aparecido.


----------



## J-Z (9 Nov 2011)

MV que es el robotnik del guano?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios te oiga. Me agarro a un clavo ardiente...



mas concretamente creo que tendremos rally de navidad , podriamos llegar aproximadamente al 10551 si no noss detienen los 9800 y la bajista de largo que esta en los 10250 mas o menos .

si llegamos a los 10551 sera un gran pullback hacia la alcista de largo para luego irnos a los infiernos un saludo


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 8200 los after del ibex
> 
> Madre de dios





muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de los 10700 o por hay , podria ser
> 
> yo estoy viendo un gigantesco H-C-H en el sp500 y ahora mismo nos dirigimos al maximo del segundo hombro para empezar el descenso a los infiernos ni bien llegue el 2012 8:
> 
> bueno al loro porque parece que se esta cocinando el largamente esperado BIG GUANO para 2012 todo esto por TECNICO



joooombre !!!!

Nuestro pastor. Espero que tu aparición sea el preludio del Big Guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

No puede ser. Algo falla, esta señor Muerto diciendo que tambien ve los misticos?

Yo a usted le creo, desmonto la niña del Sr.Pollastre con una escuadra, un lapiz, un triangulo y un roto. Ya sabe que aqui sus graficos dejan a la altura del betun a los de claca, cuelguenos uno porfavor.

Sepan los mas nuevos, que este grafico es un matisse o un goya, frente a la pared pintada de paco el de las pinturas, que son los graficos de claca.

El muerto ha vuelto, gracias señor, era la señal que esperaba.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2011)

El SP baja en -3,79 Y EL san BAJA un 8 %................tela marinera lo que viene del atlantico


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Es la suerte del DAX. Por la mañana le joden las perroflautadas ... y por las tardes el SP.
No obstante, esto viene yendo de vela verde, vela roja, vela verde, vela roja.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de los 10700 o por hay , podria ser
> 
> yo estoy viendo un gigantesco H-C-H en el sp500 y ahora mismo nos dirigimos al maximo del segundo hombro para empezar el descenso a los infiernos ni bien llegue el 2012 8:
> 
> bueno al loro porque parece que se esta cocinando el largamente esperado BIG GUANO para 2012 todo esto por TECNICO




Ud.... ha vuelto.

Alabado sea el libre mercado.

Casi se me atraganta la Gordons rubia 10º que me estoy tomando tranquilamente ahora, de la risa.

¿Dónde se había metido? Ya le extrañábamos.

Ud., con sus dos líneas de patio de colegio de soporte y resistencia, con sus triángulos isósceles y de ángulos obtusángulos obtusos (igual que su mente) es a este foro lo que un crédito bancario hoy en día a una empresa: una pequeña isla en medio de éste océano de tragedia que nos toca vivir 

Ilumíneme con su concupiscencia, oh, antagonista de los alcistas, némesis del Malvado Robotnik, bastión de los bearish cortoplacistas. 

Dígame algo que me alegre las 2-3 horas de coding que me quedan por delante.


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2011)

Miércoles.... a votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Llevamos muchas semanas con los alcistas ganando encuesta tras encuesta... el resultado, ahí está.

Esta corrección a mí no me sorprende porque ya dije que era probable cuando todavía estábamos en los 9.000; las noticias, lo mismo, son el clásico atrezzo cuando se planean subidas. Ahora bien, el sentimiento pepónico con todo el mundo buscando el lado largo, eso sí que no me lo esperaba llegados a este punto. Hoy he votado alcista tras dos semanas votando bajista, porque los soportes todavía no se han roto, pero como he dicho esta mañana, estar en soportes no significa respetarlos y hay que pensar una cosa, si una caída de 1.000 puntos no ha asustado a nadie -y se dice rápido-, probablemente sea necesario algo más de dolor para empezar a echar a la gente, y el pistoletazo de salida sería perder los 8.200, a partir de ahí los inversores empezarían a vender, imaginad pues lo que quedaría, los 7.800 mínimo (en mi opinión), aunque también es cierto que con el entorno de noticias tan negativo las caídas no pueden ser verticales, porque las gacelas que estén en liquidez no comprarán o entrarán cortas, de modo que rebotes fuertes se verían seguro. ¿Y los objetivos por arriba? Obviamente aparcados hasta que se consolidara otra estructura alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2011)

entre el jueves y el viernes espero entrar largo en el ibex 

como ya dije , creo que estamos lidiando con formaciones de medio plazo , concretamente un H-C-H en el sp500 y un pullback hacia la alcista que forma parte del triangulo simetrico en el ibex ienso: 

por cierto hace poco me parece que alguien subio un grafico con el triangulito no se quien seria , solo decirle que llega un poquito tarde ::

bueno me voy a dormir amigos , buenas noches :Baile:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entre el jueves y el viernes espero entrar largo en el ibex
> 
> como ya dije , creo que estamos lidiando con formaciones de medio plazo , concretamente un H-C-H en el sp500 y un pullback hacia la alcista que forma parte del triangulo simetrico en el ibex ienso:
> 
> ...


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Miércoles.... a votar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> ...



Eres el rey de la claridad en las exposiciones.

Las gacelas torponas te lo agradecemos muchísimo¡


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas concretamente creo que tendremos rally de navidad , podriamos llegar aproximadamente al 10551 si no noss detienen los 9800 y la bajista de largo que esta en los 10250 mas o menos .
> 
> si llegamos a los 10551 sera un gran pullback hacia la alcista de largo para luego irnos a los infiernos un saludo



O subimos un 20% en un solo día o dudo mucho que para el 14 de diciembre veamos esos místicos 10700. Si el 14 de diciembre vemos esa cifra yo le invito a unas cañas ahora no estaría de mas que si no fuese así usted se comprometiese a invitar a unas cañas, mas que nada por el valor que tiene la palabra. Y diga por lo menos que bases tiene para creer en los 10700.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2011)

Se esta usted haciendo la picha un lio sr.Ponzi.

Los 10700 son los misticos del malvado robotnik. El señor Muertoviviente, bajo el estupor general, tambien apuesta por un rally hasta el 10551.


----------



## Caos (9 Nov 2011)

Hay un mensaje erróneo que se está lanzando y es que _"el mercado está bajando poco para las malas noticias que hay"_. Porque el mercado sigue en modo esperanza como lleva siendo desde hace tres meses, y ahora el último cartucho y rumor es que _"el BCE acabará imprimiendo"_, hasta en éste mismo hilo y foro lo hemos leído. Normalmente las caídas empiezan así, los que son listos ya han vendido, cuando hasta el más tonto que se quedó esperando a buscar el rebote para vender empiece a vender habrá que empezar a mirar gangas. El escenario fuertemente bajista tras el rebote de Octubre la verdad que esperaba que al menos alargaría hasta Diciembre para empezar a vender con fuerza (no descarto otro rebote al alza para hacer un tercer top más bajo que los dos anteriores, siendo el anterior el de ayer, en el SP500), pero si la cosa se acelera iremos acompañando.

Pero si no interesa esto, y lo que interesa es crear más caos y confusión que no es descartable ni mucho menos, hay mucho margen para bajar. Aún así como dije esta mañana, creo que hay mucha mejor oportunidad para arbitrar entre índices/valores _"sobrevalorados"_ y otros _"sobrevendidos"_, aunque eso es una labor más de profesionales que otra cosa (no lo prueben en sus casas :.

Suerte a todos mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2011)

asi es amigo chinito , mis 10551 nada tienen que ver con los 10700 

por cierto los 8260 son el 61,8% y estamos muy cerca de la alcista de corto , ahora si que me voy al sobre


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Hay un mensaje erróneo que se está lanzando y es que _"el mercado está bajando poco para las malas noticias que hay"_. Porque el mercado sigue en modo esperanza como lleva siendo desde hace tres meses, y ahora el último cartucho y rumor es que _"el BCE acabará imprimiendo"_, hasta en éste mismo hilo y foro lo hemos leído. Normalmente las caídas empiezan así, los que son listos ya han vendido, cuando hasta el más tonto que se quedó esperando a buscar el rebote para vender empiece a vender habrá que empezar a mirar gangas. El escenario fuertemente bajista tras el rebote de Octubre la verdad que esperaba que al menos alargaría hasta Diciembre para empezar a vender con fuerza (no descarto otro rebote al alza para hacer un tercer top más bajo que los dos anteriores, siendo el anterior el de ayer, en el SP500), pero si la cosa se acelera iremos acompañando.
> 
> Pero si no interesa esto, y lo que interesa es crear más caos y confusión que no es descartable ni mucho menos, hay mucho margen para bajar. Aún así como dije esta mañana, creo que hay mucha mejor oportunidad para arbitrar entre índices/valores _"sobrevalorados"_ y otros _"sobrevendidos"_, aunque eso es una labor más de profesionales que otra cosa (no lo prueben en sus casas :.
> 
> Suerte a todos mañana.



Exacto Caos, queda mucho margen por bajar, pero mucho ... simplemente para estar donde se estaba en septiembre. Hay exceso de optimismo, realmente se piensa que de esta se sale.

Pero también es cierto que existe muchísima volatilidad y el tema se va a mover a golpes de rumores, noticias. Otro tema es que una noticia haga subir a los índices un 4% y luega se pierda en goteo un 6% ... y nos repitan esta película muchas veces. Todavía pueden explotar el sentimiento alcista para llenar más y mejor el horno. Mientras que el SP no supere los máximos anteriores, sigue todo empantanado. La bajada de hoy no significa nada dentro del amplio rango en el que se está, queda tanto posible por abajo, que lo de hoy es una anecdota en la serie diaria aunque dura para un solo día. Mientras sean días tendenciales .... a los trades mejor les vienen.

Si el DAX no recupera los 5750 aprox. entonces queda muy feo el panorama técnico. Y basta con ver las series de horas para ver que para abajo hay un foso enorme, así que quién ande largo ... que fije stops y dejen que hagan su trabajo.


----------



## tarrito (9 Nov 2011)

"algunos" creo que se toman al pie de la letra, los mails tipo forward ... sin señalar a nadie y tal 

Copio y pego:

Os paso este mensaje porque a mí me está funcionando hoy y a vosotros podría traeros asimismo paz y calma a vuestras vidas.

Un doctor comentó esta mañana en la televisión que el único modo de conseguir la verdadera paz interior es finalizar todos los asuntos que tengas pendientes.
Así que eché un vistazo por mi casa y encontré varias cosas que había comenzado pero que no había finalizado.
Terminé por completo una botella de tinto reserva, una botella de tinto crianza, una bodella de Baileys, una bodeya de grron, un baquettte de batatas britas, una gajjja de vallllliiiiiuuum, el resdo de unas yyogoladinas y de udas badalenas.
Do dienes di idea de lo godidamende ffffabulodo gue me diendo agora midmo. Fod favod evía ezdo a dodoz loh gue ziendaz gue nededidan bazz inderiozz.

Coño oz guiero bussshho a dodoz. Joed, gomo oz guiedo!!


----------



## Honkler (9 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues nada, ya estoy aquí para hacer el informe diario de volumen, aunque antes me gustaría decir una cosa.
> 
> En mi opinión, y como seguidor incondicional de Jim Rogers, este problema tiene un denominador común, el que los gobiernos se empeñen en ayudar a los banquitos megaempufados por el miedo a que caiga el sistema financiero, pero si eso ocurriera al final saldría quien comprara esos bancos a precio de saldo y todo volvería a empezar una vez liquidados los responsables del pufo.
> 
> ...



Canela fina, oiga! . Chapeau


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Ya hay comidilla. Cisco supera las previsiones de ingresos y beneficios.
Ya está la excusa para que mañana nos vendan el peponismo (si es que no hay guano) al estilo "el sector tecnológico muestra la fortaleza de su negocio reflejándose en las excelentes cuentas de Cisco".

Y si caen los índices, pues ya saben. "Existe un miedo a los bonos italianos que inunda los mercados".

Hoiga, quienes son los que escriben las noticias?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Nov 2011)

El bono a 10 años español a 5,95% ahora.

El alemán a 3 años 0,46% ha bajado. Avisados.


----------



## aksarben (9 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> "algunos" creo que se toman al pie de la letra, los mails tipo forward ... sin señalar a nadie y tal
> 
> Copio y pego:
> 
> ...



Casi echo el donut de chocolate que me estoy comiendo :XX:

Ya, ya sé que no queda igual que las bebidas de maese pollastre, pero es lo que hay :o


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Nov 2011)

Prima de riesgo Española 422, estamos genial, y si no mirar a Italia, eso si no vayais a mirar hacia Berlin.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2011)

Aparte de la de Cisco, hoy han salido muchísimos resultados, y todos buenos. Copio de SM:

Anheuser-Busch da resultados mejor de lo esperado. Hannover Re mejor de lo esperado. Henkel ligeramente por encima. E.ON sube fuertemente en preapertura tras resultados mejor de lo esperado. 

Deutsche Post sube fuertemente tras resultados mejor de lo esperado. 

Por eso creo que ante el miedo, meter dinero a l/p a estos precios es positivo. Diversificando geográficamente y en divisas, en no muchos años la cartera estará igual o mejor. Desde luego, creo que si hay un 25% de margen de bajada todavía, más porcentaje hay de encontrarte una mañana de estas tu cuenta en neopesetas.


----------



## darwinn (9 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aparte de la de Cisco, hoy han salido muchísimos resultados, y todos buenos. Copio de SM:
> 
> Anheuser-Busch da resultados mejor de lo esperado. Hannover Re mejor de lo esperado. Henkel ligeramente por encima. E.ON sube fuertemente en preapertura tras resultados mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> ...



Deutsche post es un empresón, a tener en cuenta para carteras de l/p


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Deutsche post es un empresón, a tener en cuenta para carteras de l/p


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se esta usted haciendo la picha un lio sr.Ponzi.
> 
> Los 10700 son los misticos del malvado robotnik. El señor Muertoviviente, bajo el estupor general, tambien apuesta por un rally hasta el 10551.




¿Para cuando estima el sr. muertoviviente ese rally a los 10550? 
Si yo encantado, ojala se cumpla, porque ganaria de media un 30%, pero parece poco creible a corto plazo. Sobre que base estimais ese 10550 ¿ formación H-C-H?



Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Nov 2011)

De momento el Chulibex baja un 1,64%.

No me extrañaría nada un gap bajista en la apertura, y luego cierto peponismo si salen noticias "positivas". Pero no hay que descartar por supuesto otro guano brutal.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2011)

Noticia Reuters. Al final nos enculan pero bien enculados.

Francia, Alemania exploran idea de zona euro más pequeña

09 nov 2011 - 22:13

Por Julien Toyer y Annika Breidthardt

BRUSELAS, nov 9 (Reuters) - Funcionarios de Alemania y Francia están explorando una reorganización radical de la Unión Europea para hacerla más pequeña e integrada, en un esfuerzo para asegurar el futuro de la moneda común, dijeron fuentes de la UE.

El presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, dio algunas pistas de sus ideas en un discurso ante estudiantes en la ciudad francesa de Estrasburgo el martes, cuando dijo que una Europa de dos velocidades era el modelo para el futuro -con la zona euro moviéndose más rápido que el bloque de 27 países-.

Pero las conversaciones entre legisladores en París, Berlín y Bruselas van sustancialmente más allá, previendo la posibilidad de que uno o más países abandonen la zona euro, antes de que los que se queden profundicen la integración económica, incluso en política impositiva y fiscal.

"Francia y Alemania han mantenido intensas consultas sobre este asunto en los últimos meses, a todos los niveles", dijo a Reuters un alto cargo de la UE en Bruselas, hablando con la condición de anonimato debido a la sensibilidad de las negociaciones.

*"Tenemos que movernos con mucho cuidado, pero la verdad es que necesitamos establecer exactamente la lista de aquellos que no quieren ser parte del club, y de aquellos que, sencillamente, no pueden serlo"*, agregó.

Tales medidas encuentran oposición en muchos países de la UE cuyo apoyo es necesario para cualquier modificación a los tratados del bloque, lo que dificulta el acuerdo.

El tabú de que un país deje la unión monetaria de 17 países fue dejado de lado la semana pasada en la cumbre del G-20 en Cannes, Francia, cuando la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, y Sarkozy efectivamente dijeron que Grecia podría tener que dejar la zona euro si esto era necesario para mantener la estabilidad a largo plazo del área.

Sin embargo, las últimas conversaciones entre autoridades europeas apuntan a una reevaluación más fundamental del proyecto del euro ya lleva 12 años -incluyendo qué países y qué políticas se necesitan para mantenerlo fuerte y estable- antes de que la crisis de deuda soberana lo destruya por completo.

En buena medida, el objetivo es reconstruir el bloque monetario sobre las líneas que tenía originalmente trazadas; con países fuertes e integrados económicamente compartiendo una moneda, antes de que países como Grecia entren tras amañar sus cuentas.

"Haciendo este ejercicio, seremos muy serios acerca del criterio que será usado como referencia para integrar y compartir nuestras políticas económicas", dijo.

Una alta fuente del gobierno alemán dijo que se trataba de podar la zona euro para hacerla más fuerte.

"Aún puedes llamarle euro, pero serán menos países," dijo, sin identificar a aquellos que se tendrían que ir.

"No seremos capaces de hablar con una sola voz y tomar decisiones firmes en la eurozona como está hoy. No se puede tener un país, un voto", agregó, en referencia a las reglas que han complicado y ralentizado el proceso de toma de decisiones, exacerbando la crisis.

Hablando en Berlín el miércoles, Merkel reiteró un llamado a que se hagan cambios al tratado de la Unión Europea, las leyes que gobiernan la UE, diciendo que la situación era tan desagradable que se necesitaba un rápido punto de inflexión.

"El mundo no esperará a Europa", dijo en comentarios centrados en un cambio en el Tratado pero que apuntaba a cambios más fundamentales.

Desde el punto de vista alemán, alterar el Tratado de la UE sería una oportunidad para reforzar la integración de la zona euro y podría potencialmente abrir una ventana para los polémicos cambios.

Autoridades de la UE dijeron a Reuters que los cambios al Tratado serán discutidos formalmente en una cumbre en Bruselas el *9 de diciembre*, con una "conferencia intergubernamental", el proceso requerido para hacer cambios, que potencialmente se convocaría para el año próximo, aunque aún quedaban muchos obstáculos que sortear antes de dar ese paso.

ACELERACION

Mientras que la Europa de dos velocidades a la que se ha referido Sarkozy ya es una realidad en muchos aspectos, y una frustración para países como Polonia que confía en entrar a la zona euro, los funcionarios entrevistados por Reuters hablaron de un proceso más formal para crear una estructura de dos niveles y permitir al segundo grupo seguir adelante.

"Esto es algo que lleva en el aire algún tiempo, al menos en conversaciones de alto nivel", dijo un diplomático de la UE. "La diferencia ahora es que algunos países se están moviendo muy rápidamente (...) El riesgo de una división, de una Europa de dos velocidades, nunca ha sido tan real".

En la visión de Sarkozy, la zona euro rápidamente profundizaría su integración, incluyendo áreas como los impuestos personales y corporativos, mientras que el resto de la UE debería dejarse como una "confederación", ampliada posiblemente de 27 a 35 países en la próxima década, hacia los Balcanes y más allá.

Dentro de la zona euro, la necesidad crítica sería que los principales países coordinasen sus políticas económicas de manera rápida para que pudiesen levantarse defensas contra la crisis de deuda soberana.

"*Desde un punto de vista intelectual, puedo ver algo así en dos movimientos: algunas actuaciones técnicas en las próximas semanas para fortalecer la gobernanza de la zona euro, y otros cambios más fundamentales en los próximos meses*", dijo funcionario senior de la UE.

Aunque advirtió: "*Pero en la práctica todos sabemos que la crisis podría agudizarse y que el cuadro puede cambiar radicalmente de un día para otro*".

Francia y Alemania se ven a sí mismas como la espina dorsal del bloque euro y con frecuencia promueven iniciativas que otros países rechazan. La idea de una zona euro más pequeña podría encontrar la oposición de Holanda y, posiblemente, Austria, aunque ambos serían eventuales miembros de la misma.

"Este tipo de mentalidad no va en la dirección que queremos. Queremos mantener la zona euro como está", dijo un diplomático de la zona euro que no es ni francés ni alemán.

Reino Unido, categóricamente fuera del euro, también se opone a cualquier medida que cree una Europa de dos velocidades o a institucionalizar un proceso aunque este ya se encuentre en marcha.

"Debemos movernos juntos. El mayor peligro que afrontamos es una división", dijo el viceprimer ministro británico, Nick Clegg, durante una visita a Bruselas el miércoles.

"Por ello, aunque que el Reino Unido apoya totalmente una integración fiscal más profunda en la zona euro para sostener la unión monetaria, no desearíamos que se convirtiese en un club dentro de un club", agregó.

REUTERS MF/


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> De momento el Chulibex baja un 1,64%.
> 
> No me extrañaría nada un gap bajista en la apertura, y luego cierto peponismo si salen noticias "positivas". Pero no hay que descartar por supuesto otro guano brutal.



O incluso abrir planos y cerrar guaneando, peponizando o... planos. 

Bromas a parte, espero que no me destrocen mucho el SL, porque lo tenía colocado de pm para intradía, pero no para aguantar un gap con retorno. (Creo que me toca evaluarlo de nuevo :ouch: )


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Para cuando estima el sr. muertoviviente ese rally a los 10550?
> Si yo encantado, ojala se cumpla, porque ganaria de media un 30%, pero parece poco creible a corto plazo. Sobre que base estimais ese 10550 ¿ formación H-C-H?



Ya te lo ha dicho en el post.... comenzará entre mañana y el viernes ::


Respecto a la situación económica, al menos la española no tiene remedio en el marco actual. Estaba oyendo a los perroflautas en el debate mientras hacía la cena y es lamentable oirles decir tonterías sobre "políticas keynesianas" o unidad de mercado.

Mientras recortan nuestros servicios (sanidad y educación), nos suben la edad de jubilación y aumentan la presión fiscal, no han cerrado ni una sola empresa pública regentada por amigos y compañeros del partido, no han cerrado las embajadas de las CCAA, no han reducido los cargos de confianza, los coches oficiales, las diputaciones, consejos comarcales, fundaciones también regentadas por amigos y no han enviado a ningún político de esos que hacen aeropuertos donde no hay aviones o cajas de ahorros donde sólo ha quedado un agujero inmeso a la cárcel.

Y lo más importante, no lo van a hacer. Seguirán gastando y gastando todo lo que puedan mientras puedan.
Sólo hay dos posibilidades, esperar a que no quede nada que gastar y nadie nos preste más yendo el país a la quiebra o que cuando los 5 millones de parados y subiendo se queden sin prestación salgan a la calle a guillotinarlos.


----------



## atlanterra (10 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El bono a 10 años español a 5,95% ahora.
> 
> El alemán a 3 años 0,46% ha bajado. Avisados.




Hola,

¿en que página puedo ver en tiempo real la rentabilidad de los bonos?

Graciass


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿en que página puedo ver en tiempo real la rentabilidad de los bonos?
> 
> Graciass




Renta fija, bonos y letras emitidos. Mercados en Invertia


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

Sobre lo de una Europa a dos velocidades, expulsar a los PIGS, etc... No creo que sea lo que desde la UE se esté buscando, pues los eurobonos han sonado demasiado, el problema está en que las partes no piensan lo mismo que el conjunto, es decir, muchos países están hasta los huevos de rescatar a los hermanos del sur y los países rescatados están hasta los cojones de que les rescaten comprometiendo recortes durísimos. Ante esta situación, la UE sólo puede vender un escenario adverso, increiblemente negativo, para lograr colar el "mal menor", una receta que muy bien conoce nuestra democracia. ¿Cómo? Fácil, a los renuentes PIGS se les dice que o se recorta todo lo recortable o se abre el camino al infierno de la quiebra, la salida del Euro y el advenimiento de Satanás, mientras que a los paganinis les cuentas el enorme sacrifico que harán esos estados y lo importante que resulta la estabilidad de la UE en estos momentos de crisis, el mercado común, la divisa europea, en definitiva, les planteas el final de un proyecto que llevan introduciendo en el imaginario colectivo desde hace décadas, algo así como si preguntaras a un crío si quiere que los reyes magos se transformen en los padres y se vaya toda la magia de repente.

Es lo más simple y, en mi opinión, lo más probable.

PD: Y todo eso va para España e Italia, principalmente. Grecia es un mundo a parte y, si sirve para meter miedo, a mi no me extrañaría que les dejaran quebrar.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Nov 2011)

Al final volverá la antigua Liga Hanseática, ya lo veréis.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre lo de una Europa a dos velocidades, expulsar a los PIGS, etc... No creo que sea lo que desde la UE se esté buscando, pues los eurobonos han sonado demasiado, el problema está en que las partes no piensan lo mismo que el conjunto, es decir, muchos países están hasta los huevos de rescatar a los hermanos del sur y los países rescatados están hasta los cojones de que les rescaten comprometiendo recortes durísimos. Ante esta situación, la UE sólo puede vender un escenario adverso, increiblemente negativo, para lograr colar el "mal menor", una receta que muy bien conoce nuestra democracia. ¿Cómo? Fácil, a los renuentes PIGS se les dice que o se recorta todo lo recortable o se abre el camino al infierno de la quiebra, la salida del Euro y el advenimiento de Satanás, mientras que a los paganinis les cuentas el enorme sacrifico que harán esos estados y lo importante que resulta la estabilidad de la UE en estos momentos de crisis, el mercado común, la divisa europea, en definitiva, les planteas el final de un proyecto que llevan introduciendo en el imaginario colectivo desde hace décadas, algo así como si preguntaras a un crío si quiere que los reyes magos se transformen en los padres y se vaya toda la magia de repente.
> 
> Es lo más simple y, en mi opinión, lo más probable.
> 
> PD: Y todo eso va para España e Italia, principalmente. Grecia es un mundo a parte y, si sirve para meter miedo, a mi no me extrañaría que les dejaran quebrar.




Eres muy positivo 

Al final, resulta, que los reyes......son los padres.

Saludos


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Eres muy positivo
> 
> Al final, resulta, que los reyes......son los padres.
> 
> Saludos



No tengo ni idea, la verdad, estás mucho más informado tú que yo, pero es lo que me parece más lógico, ir agotando opciones, como siempre. ¿Qué opinas tú?


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Europa no aguanta un dia como hoy. Veremos como se suceden los acontecimientos.. esto es como un dominó.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2011)

@ Claca:

Grecia quiebra y corralito.
Francia le quitan la triple AAA
A USA le rebaja otra agencia.
Suecia está creciendo, Noruega pocos problemas......Alemania la veo junto a los nórdicos y a Holanda, Austria. Algún proyecto junto a Rusia y ex-paises del telón de acero.

Eurobonos con límite de money. 
Quitas a Spain e Italia, con su deuda a 50 años o más.....luego ya veremos (posible Spain fuera del euro)

Perdón por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Caos (10 Nov 2011)

Sobre gran guano o no: Por lo pronto las repos con la FED de entidades extranjeras han literalmente explotado al alza superando máximos del 2008.

Las repos desde el 2007 guardan una correlación inversa alrededor del 0.8 con la cotización del SP500, desde hace unos días la correlación se ha roto, si la divergencia tiende a corregirse (cosa que habría empezado a hacer hoy) el SP500 debería tender con relativa velocidad hacia los 800 ptos.

En cualquier caso yo que comercio en mercados de crédito y de liquidez (futuros de tipos, swaps, etc.) y miro a diario el estado de estos, la cosa se viene agravando desde hace días, como dije ya en el hilo de ir-. Ahora, que las divergencias se corrijan (lo normal suele ser que los mercados bursátiles tiendan a acoplarse al mercado de crédito y liquidez) puede tardar a veces semanas o incluso meses (como en 2008).

Sin embargo hay bastantes indicadores de estrés que apuntan a una situación de _sell off_ y con similitudes a la situación de Agosto, las situaciones de ventas fuertes entre 2007 y 2008 (ahora estaríamos en unas circunstancias y con patrones similares) y otros mercados históricos (en los 70, a principios del s.XX). Aunque no hay que perder de vista que normalmente esas situaciones pueden desarrollarse durante meses (suponiendo que empezásemos ahora con ventas fuertes hasta bien entrados el 2012 alcanzando mínimos anteriores), lo "acojonante" (aunque en realidad no debería sorprender a nadie) del asunto es lo hundidos que están algunos índices ya.



> Suecia está creciendo, Noruega pocos problemas......Alemania la veo junto a los nórdicos y a Holanda, Austria. Algún proyecto junto a Rusia y ex-paises del telón de acero.



Ah, pero ahí está la trampa del asunto, es que muchos de estos países en realidad tienen mucho más potencial para empeorar. Esa es otra ficción, el _ser de lucísmo_ se va a ir al guano porque es a costa de crédito ajeno y es insostenible, pero bueno esto es cosa a parte de lo que haga la bolsa a corto plazo, es un problema estructural.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2011)

Llegará mañana el SP a 1180 / 90?. Ahora está sobre 1223 con lo que no está lejos (hoy ha tenido un movimiento de 50 puntos). El chart sugiere que puede hacerlo perfectamente. O en su defecto, le salva el nivel de 1210.

Hay que joderse que despues del tute de hoy al DAX, le estén metiendo un -2% en el fuera de mercado. El Ibex igual, lo raro sería que fuera diferente.

Si es que viendo el eurodolar y el trozo que le debería quedar hacia abajo ....::


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @ Claca:
> 
> Grecia quiebra y corralito.
> Francia le quitan la triple AAA
> ...



Gracias por compartir tus impresiones. De lo que dices nada me sorprendería especialmente, son consecuencias relativamente lógicas de la situación actual, y si te fijas salvo en el caso griego la economía "real" a penas percibiría el impacto de estas medidas en el imparable descenso hacia desastre que estamos viviendo desde 2007: ¿qué coño le va a importar a un parado yanki que rebajen de nuevo el rating de su país? ¡Pero si ya estaba en el pozo! 

Llevan meses o años diciendo "como pase esto, buah, como pase... Como pase nos vamos al guano"... y hasta ahora, sin que hayamos padecido muchos de los males económicos sobradamente vaticinados en el foro, el paro no ha parado de subir y la situación económica ha seguido deteriorándose hasta niveles extremos. Normal, porque aunque Francia sea triple AAA, su economía hace ya mucho que dejo de serlo, y así con todo. En este sentido, como antes le comentaba a un colega, yo lo único que veo es que para comernos los eurobonos -o cualquier otra medida de choque-, no sólo será necesario que estemos mal, que hace años que lo estamos, sino que también lo parezca. Esa es el úncio matiz que percibimos la mayoría de mortales entre una deuda AAA o AA+.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

Y ya que estamos, vamos a darle perspectiva al asunto. BUND, largo plazo:







A decir verdad, el BUND se está mostrando mucho más fuerte de lo que pensaba, pero tampoco se puede decir que ande fuera de control como los medios dicen. El dinero no entiende de dramatismo y los soportes, canales y resistencias han funcionado perfectamente, aunque claro, no quedan tan bien en pantalla como los payasetes que suelen aparecer en la caja tonta.

Lo que vemos es un intento de techo similar al ocurrido en marzo de 2009 (que costó lo suyo y mirad lo que duró), lo cual es perfectamente normal si tenemos en cuenta que la verticalidad de este último impulso hace que la inercia alcista sea muy difícil de contener. Para ver un respiro, la punteada tiene que ser la primera en caer. Ahora mismo la estructura de medio plazo es claramente alcista, con ese segundo activado con objetivo en 148, y sólo por debajo de los 129 el mercado vería un poco de calma.

Pese a todo, ahí arriba, como se ve en el gráfico, viejas amigas esperan para tranquilizar el precio en caso de susto, así que si el BUND pilla carrerrilla y las bolsas hacen un cursillo, otro, de espeleología, ya sabemos a donde mirar aunque en la televisión nos digan que la situación escapa de cualquier orden o disciplina.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2011)

Mediaset cayó ayer un 12% y tuvo que ser suspendida en algún momento.

BTp oltre il 7%. Milano chiude sopra i minimi (-3,78%), affonda Mediaset (-12%) - Il Sole 24 ORE


----------



## locoAC (10 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Futuros IBEX cayendo hasta 8.200 (-1.7%)
Futuros DAX cayendo hasta 5.730 (-1.8%)

Al límite de perder soportes importantes, según he leído a los buenos de por aquí.

Y el EUR/USD, tocando los 1.35xx.


----------



## locoAC (10 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... actualizando a las 8 :25,

Futuros IBEX cayendo hasta 8.160 (-2.2%)
Futuros DAX cayendo hasta 5.695 (-2.4%)

Y el EUR/USD, cerquita de los 1.34xx.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Nov 2011)

Una duda, a ver si alguien me lo puede resolver

Ayer a las 23h viendo como tiraba esto(y con dudas de llegar a tiempo a la oficina) metí una orden a 8315 en corto.

Si abre(como tiene pinta) a 8.200 puntos directamente ¿mi orden entrará?

Supongo que una vez superado el nivel de los 8.200 puntos con claridad, el recorrido es hasta los 7.800 puntos claquistas, verdad?

Gracias.


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2011)

Está bien desayunarse con nuestro spread superando los 415pbs... 

Joder, y no son ni las 9.

En fin, buenos días.


----------



## Estilicón (10 Nov 2011)

Viendo como viene esto me viene a la mente una canción de Rocio Jurado que dice:

"Mieeeedoooo, ten-go mieeedooo"

A todo esto, buenos días.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Ay que venimos pepones!!


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ay que venimos pepones!!



Joder, del las 9:00:03 en 8313 a subido en un segundo 9 puntos.

Asín no hay quien siga esto XD

Por cierto, respecto a mi duda, te cogen para valorar tu entrada la apertura.

Cabrones.


----------



## Antiparras (10 Nov 2011)

este piñazo del euro hace mas creible el rumor del euro de 2 velocidades.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Señores, aguantamos POR TÉCNICO! Esos 8.200 son el Abismo de Helm.


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2011)

El Ibex esta como un perro ansioso por que le den un hueso, en cuanto haya una buena noticia aunque sea mentira sale disparado, pero como esa noticia no salga..... la gasolina no dura eternamente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2011)

Como rompamos los 450pbs y las cámaras de compensación suban garantías para nuestros "bonos patrióticos", hoy vamos a tener auténtica tragicomedia griega en el tablao flamenco que es España... y hemos tocado ya los 425, récord absoluto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Somos de record, ole por España.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Bueno señores, para quien esté interesando en seguir el intrépido y patriótico devenir de ghk.

Ebro: 400
Iberdrola: 1.000
OHL: 200
TEF: 1.000
SAN: 2.500
BME: 1.000
GAS: 700


Ya iré narrando conforme vayan cayendo los stops...


----------



## darwinn (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno señores, para quien esté interesando en seguir el intrépido y patriótico devenir de ghk.
> 
> Ebro: 400
> Iberdrola: 1.000
> ...



Tiene buena pinta. Con las del DAX qué vas a hacer?
Yo voy a ver si robo otras manzanitas hoy a FER, dentro a 9,08


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

Champions League también en bonos.

Cerrado largo SP 1223-1228.5

Almost forgotten.... Buenos días.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta. Con las del DAX qué vas a hacer?
> Yo voy a ver si robo otras manzanitas hoy a FER, dentro a 9,08




Sólo llevaba eon, y me saltó el SL con -184 euros.

Suerte con FER que veo que le has pillado el truco.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2011)

Si no fuera porque existe una manipulación brutal, alguno podría pensar que la bolsa cotiza al alza el que se pudiera fragmentar el euro en dos zonas .... (Grecia subiendo un 4%, Italia en verde).
Sin embargo, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Con las mismas ideas, hace unas horas era de órdago.

Tenga cuidado ahí afuera y bajan bien abrigados con stops de lana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

Para que se vea lo fácil que es ganar "dinero".... cuando no te lo juegas.
Abierto largo en demo igmarkets Daxx 5705.8, ya va ganando 1300€ y que tranquilidad


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

El canal, el canal dice que estamos en soporte y toca rebotar. Buena maese Pollastre dice que canal de escuadra y cartabon caca, pero estamos en el rebote aunque solo sea por esas gacelas que han visto el canal y estan comprando. Solo espero que en ese euro en dos velocidades hagan billetes de 1000 y 2000 euros, no me gusta llevar la cartera llena de billetes, :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2011)

Quien más está bajando de todos los índices es el DAX, mensaje a Alemania para que se ponga las pilas?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Nov 2011)

Buenos días a todos:

Muchas suerte Ghkghk, tu inversión supera los 70 de los grandes, espero que hoy tengamos día pepón, cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Están compradas en su equivalencia al 8.200 (menos ebro e ibe que arrastraba de los 8.400 aunque han sido de lo mejorcito de la semana). Como perdamos los 8.160 o similar saltarán todos los stops. Mientras tanto pinta bien. 

Lo malo es que tengo SL, pero no me he marcado SP.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

En 8560 o por ahi estaria bien, yo por lo menos he entrado un ibex, si me gusta el riesgo lo siento señor Pollastre, y lo he puesto ahi. El sp mas o menos donde usted.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Señores y señoras, el Ibex en verde...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Como apunte.

Creo que en este hilo debería tenerse en cuenta la filia que se tiene al guano y la fobia al peponismo a la hora de realizar los análisis/comentarios/elección de movimientos. No digo que afecte a todos y me imagino que los participantes tratan de no verse influídos cada uno con su sistema. Al final lo que se pretende es ganar. 
Pero me parece que es una influencia a tener en cuenta a la hora de esperar acontecimientos tanto alcistas como bajistas.


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

¿Alguien sabe a qué hora subastan los tortellini?


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Como apunte.
> 
> ...




Descuida, yo al menos lo tengo muy presente. Pero es cierto que el guano es más divertido :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Qué solo me siento en este hilo cuando me pongo largo y todo sube. No hay nadie con quien compartir alegrías...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2011)

Si ponéis el gráfico de IBEX en velas de 5 minutos, veréis como hizo una 1ª estructura de impulso de fibonacci (entre 8211-8303 )con corrección perfecta, se empezó a forma una 2ª de igual tamaño que activó cuando superó el máximo de la primera al tick, ha realizado ya la 2ª y presenta agotamiento en la 3ª. 
Hasta la noche.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Yo me salgo señor ghkghk se queda solo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué solo me siento en este hilo cuando me pongo largo y todo sube. No hay nadie con quien compartir alegrías...



Yo también estoy largo... Y me alegro mucho por tus subidas. No estás solo, todo lo contrario.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Definitivo fuero con 145+pipos. Buscaremos otras entradas.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (10 Nov 2011)

¿¿Europa de 2 velocidades y el Ibex en verde??

Este... ¿¿Ein??

No entiendo nada. Pero vamos, no me voy a quejar por subidas en la bolsa. XD


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué solo me siento en este hilo cuando me pongo largo y todo sube. No hay nadie con quien compartir alegrías...



Me alegro ppr usted, una gran entrada.Mucha suerte. Yo tambien estoy largo. Cuales son sus precios de la felicidad para ibe y san?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Yo tambien estoy largo !!! jaja. Pero para poder recuperar el dinero necesito el IBEX en 9000, asique molto complicato. ¿Ya has pensao el SP?

Mi precio de la felicidad es 5,2 en IBE jeje. Hasta el Año que viene nada, o como mucho el subidos que pegará la bolsa el dia 21N... si Rajoy se hace con el poder absoluto.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Nov 2011)

Hasta ahora iba aprendiendo a poquitos en este hilo. Pero hay algo que no entiendo ¿Los países en quiebra son buenos o malos para la bolsa?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> ¿¿Europa de 2 velocidades y el Ibex en verde??
> 
> Este... ¿¿Ein??
> 
> No entiendo nada. Pero vamos, no me voy a quejar por subidas en la bolsa. XD



Pues aunque no me gusten nada los fundamentales es bastante obvio:

- Euro normal -> no hay inflación.
- Euro de dos velocidades -> inflación desbocada.

De perogrullo...

Aunque siempre se sube y se baja por la razón que a los leoncios les de la gana, no por fundamentales.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Nov 2011)

Mantengo 1 futuro ibex desde 8253 con SP en 8400, y a esperar que suba mas.
Pienso que mas de 8450 no subira mas, y que esta al limite de las subidas de hoy...
PD:Cerrada operación en 8447.:baba:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy largo !!! jaja. Pero para poder recuperar el dinero necesito el IBEX en 9000, asique molto complicato. ¿Ya has pensao el SP?
> 
> Mi precio de la felicidad es 5,2 en IBE jeje. Hasta el Año que viene nada, o como mucho el subidos que pegará la bolsa el dia 21N... si Rajoy se hace con el poder absoluto.



Pues yo creo que el 21N el desplome va a ser de los de certificar


----------



## darwinn (10 Nov 2011)

Vendidas FER a 9,26. Objetivo cumplido y a ver qué pasa ahora. Le dejamos solo ghkghk


----------



## tarrito (10 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el 21N el desplome va a ser de los de certificar



no me joribíe, que Usted cree que gana la burracabra !! :8:

comentario absolutamente ::


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hasta ahora iba aprendiendo a poquitos en este hilo. Pero hay algo que no entiendo ¿Los países en quiebra son buenos o malos para la bolsa?



YO creo que mas que un problema de si es bueno o malo.. el problema es la incertidumbre o volatilidad. Los Graficos de Claca se cumplen... pero no es lo mismo que se cumplan lentamente que en un dia se llegue a dos niveles de un canal. La incertidumbre hace que la grafica de la bolsa parezca el sismografo de la isla del Hierro, sobre todo si sale un politico hablando.


jaja Mulder.. me juego un Cheque Gurmet a que entre hoy y el dia 22N el Ibex llega a 9000 XDD


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué solo me siento en este hilo cuando me pongo largo y todo sube. No hay nadie con quien compartir alegrías...



Ahí seguimos...


Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Jur, acabo de volver y ya me estoy arrepintiendo. (SAN, en verde al cierre pero visto lo visto...)



...SAN aguantó bien la apertura y sigue en verde miedito me da mirarlo, así que dejo que los SL vayan subiendo sólos hasta 5,85 que está el SP. :cook: Si llego al objetivo, de esta, me pongo a cero con Botín, y dejo mi cartera niquelada






Ah, y DAX, me lancé al ruedo con dos CFDs (1€ por punto) en 5833 siguiendo el canal y con SL móvil a 50 de distancia, a ver lo que dura.

Buenos días a todos (no quepo en mi después de meses en rojo...)


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (10 Nov 2011)

Madre mía, que pepinazo tiene el IBEX35.
Se nota que le ha gustado la noticia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

La prueba de que estar en mercado con dinero virtual tiene el mismo mérito que ir al estanco a tirar una primitiva.








Otra cosa es que me hace reflexionar que necesito entrenamiento psicológico para aguantar las posiciones en plusvalías ::


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

Decía que ayer hablaba la FEd, pero no, es hoy a las 18:45. Tambien tendremos datos de comercio y empleo en yankilandia. Tooodo mueve mercado y tal y como están las cosas... más... 

A mí de momento que tienen cogido por los pelos un cortito en 1235 cuoy SP no saltó en 1220 por un pelo. Vamos a aguantarlo a ver que pasa...

Edito: otro mini en 1242. SL muy amplios.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy largo !!! jaja. Pero para poder recuperar el dinero necesito el IBEX en 9000, asique molto complicato. ¿Ya has pensao el SP?
> 
> Mi precio de la felicidad es 5,2 en IBE jeje. Hasta el Año que viene nada, o como mucho el subidos que pegará la bolsa el dia 21N... si Rajoy se hace con el poder absoluto.



Buenos días

Mis precios de la felicidad son:

san 8
ibe 6

Salidas sin pena ni gloria como llamo yo

san 6,41
ibe 5,5

Y el infierno donde me plantearía dos escenarios posibles, o 

1) comprar a manos llenas
2) Que salgan por la tele al unisono diciéndonos como decía un forero "Bueno esto ha sido bonito mientras duro, hasta aquí ha llegado Europa" en cuyo caso posiblemente si viese bastantes probabilidades de que cerrasen el chiringuito liquidaría todo lo que tengo.

san por debajo de 3,5
ibe por debajo de 3,8


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Nov 2011)

Bueno, me saltaron el DAX en 5,883. 99 euretes en mi bautizo germánico.


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

Eso que dicen de las noticias y el precio.... El overnight del SP ha confirmado un doble techo justo con la salida del dato de la subasta italiana.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, que se vea esa zona de soporte:



Actualizo y buenos días


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Yo no tengo precio de la felicidad, ahí sigo. Creo que de hecho soy mucho mejor entrando que saliendo... Y asumo mejor pérdidas que plusvalías.

Al hilo de lo que dice R3v3nant, es muy complicado, al menos para mí, dejar subir, y subir, y subir... Esas ganacias del DAX yo creo que están ejecutadas hace al menos 3.000 euros.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Claca, la línea del 8.444 de qué premisa parte? Veo claro el posible techo en 8.650 o similares, pero no ese.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Que dividendo da iberdrola? algun regalo? me ha gustado la torre esa que se han construido, si hay tour por ella, igual me compro una accion.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me joribíe, que Usted cree que gana la burracabra !! :8:
> 
> comentario absolutamente ::



Al contrario, yo creo que va a ganar el rajao. 

Les faltan tablas bolsísticas si creen que tras un día de elecciones con cambio de presidente las cosas van a ir bien en las bolsas


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La prueba de que estar en mercado con dinero virtual tiene el mismo mérito que ir al estanco a tirar una primitiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr R3v3nANT

A todos nos hace falta entrenamiento psicológico por muchas veces que se entre o se salga a no ser que se tenga un mente fría y calculadora cual robot alejada de cualquier sentimiento cuando ves subir y bajar el dinero.Yo tengo un truco, uso una aplicación en mi móvil donde tengo los precios de entrada y salida y si me olvidase un poco no me iría mal. 
Esta última vez no lo respete y así me ha ido
Aún así si decidiese entrar con dinero real, le animaremos tanto si sus posiciones le generasen minusvalías o plusvalías.
Antes de entrar con dinero real póngase que perdidas y ganancias tiene en mente porque sino los nervios le pueden jugar una mala pasada.
Mucha suerte compañero de viaje


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2011)

Precios de Salida Cartera

SAN-6.1

MTS-14.95

IAG-1.9

OHL-20.35

IBE-5.27

TLF 14,4

Y de suelo nada,eso si el 20 de Dic si no se ha realizado reestructuro


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, la línea del 8.444 de qué premisa parte? Veo claro el posible techo en 8.650 o similares, pero no ese.



Si te acuerdas hace unos días comenté la importancia de los 8.420 como soporte, pues bien, ahora sucede justo al revés y actuan como freno. El por qué ahora he situado el centro de gravedad más arriba, detallitos, y no vendrá de 20 puntos (no debería), pero mira, si quieres una referencia más precisa para intradía serían los 480, pero esos 440 son la zona de control por arriba en el muy corto plazo y eso en mi operativa es lo que me sirve.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que dividendo da iberdrola? algun regalo? me ha gustado la torre esa que se han construido, si hay tour por ella, igual me compro una accion.



La semana pasada hable con el club del accionista. En enero tienen en mente repartir un dividendo de unos 0'145 euros por acción posiblemente a través de una ampliación liberada.A este dividendo tienes que sumar otro en julio-agosto de un importe similar.Por abril si llamas a iberdrola te dirán por que ciudades pasa la oficina itinerante y que regalo corresponderá a este año.Me comentaron que otros años habían regalado un paragüas y el anterior un chubasquero.
Según lei creo que tienen organizadas también visitas guiadas pero no preste demasiada atención


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Sí, recuerdo que lo nombraste como soporte, pero por AT no acabo de ver de dónde vienen trazadas las líneas. ¿Cómo se dictamina eso?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Nov 2011)

Me salto el SL de SAN. En fin...


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> La semana pasada hable con el club del accionista. En enero tienen en mente repartir un dividendo de unos 0'145 euros por acción posiblemente a través de una ampliación liberada.A este dividendo tienes que sumar otro en julio-agosto de un importe similar.Por abril si llamas a iberdrola te dirán por que ciudades pasa la oficina itinerante y que regalo corresponderá a este año.Me comentaron que otros años habían regalado un paragüas y el anterior un chubasquero.
> Según lei creo que tienen organizadas también visitas guiadas pero no preste demasiada atención




Si me ven haciendo cola en una oficina itinerante para optar a un chubasquero de publicidad de Iberdrola, láncenme por favor plátanos o cacahuetes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Pues yo si es un paraguas sin publicidad, lo cojo. Soy lonchafinista.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo no tengo precio de la felicidad, ahí sigo. Creo que de hecho soy mucho mejor entrando que saliendo... Y asumo mejor pérdidas que plusvalías.
> 
> Al hilo de lo que dice R3v3nant, es muy complicado, al menos para mí, dejar subir, y subir, y subir... Esas ganacias del DAX yo creo que están ejecutadas hace al menos 3.000 euros.



Saber entrar es un gran don.
A mi me pasa al revés suelo acertar mejor las salidas que las entradas.
Si tienes aplicación móvil póngase un objetivo y el SP lo va subiendo poco a poco hasta que consiga ese objetivo así dejar correr los beneficios. Y el día que se cumpla ese precio el móvil le avisará.
Mucha suerte con su cartera


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si me ven haciendo cola en una oficina itinerante para optar a un chubasquero de publicidad de Iberdrola, láncenme por favor plátanos o cacahuetes.



Lo siento,el puesto de mono ya me lo pille yo
Si le gustan los huesos nos queda libre el de perro de pastor


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Ojo con IBE el viernes... hay junta de accionistas en Gamesa y van a "re-tasar" todos los proyectos del 2012.
Habrá que apretar el culo.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, recuerdo que lo nombraste como soporte, pero por AT no acabo de ver de dónde vienen trazadas las líneas. ¿Cómo se dictamina eso?









Mira el apoyo de los días 1 y 2 de este mes a la zona. Ahí entró mucho dinero y eso se nota, mira si no la fuerte reacción al alza que empieza a finales del día 7 cuando simplemente se toca la línea y, como no, también lo sabemos porque desde que lo he escrito el IBEX ha perdido 100 puntillos en un plis plas. A parte, la cercanía de las bajistas ayuda a blindar la zona, de ahí a que considere que es el primer nivel relevante por arriba en el muy corto plazo.

Sobre cómo definir qué resistencias son buenas... eso me temo que sale de ver miles de gráficos, al final sólo echando un vistazo detectas donde está la chicha (y aún así te equivocas con frecuencia). Algún día, si me animo, dejo caer un par de truquillos al respecto.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Puto servidor de mierda Calopez, hasta los huevos de posts currados que se van al limbo.

Daos todos por respondidos. Y además una vez más no he sabido salir a tiempo cojones.

PD: Y los paraguas además serán con publicidad, como si lo viera.


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

Fuera del segundo mini +6.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Puto servidor de mierda Calopez, hasta los huevos de posts currados que se van al limbo.

Daos todos por respondidos. Y además una vez más no he sabido salir a tiempo cojones.

PD: Y los paraguas además serán con publicidad, como si lo viera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

Hoy el SAN ha vuelto a repeler el ataque en la trinchera de los 5,5€


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Cristalino Claca.


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

Pues sí esta historia de la actualización con AJAX.. además te despista el orden de los mensajes. de repente aparece un mensaje tuyo antes del ultimo que otro ha escrito.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puto servidor de mierda Calopez, hasta los huevos de posts currados que se van al limbo.
> 
> Daos todos por respondidos. Y además una vez más no he sabido salir a tiempo cojones.
> 
> PD: Y los paraguas además serán con publicidad, como si lo viera.



Calopez no nos mima nada, la muy perra, y es que encima es calvo. Seguro que nuncafolla.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calopez no nos mima nada, la muy perra, y es que encima es calvo. Seguro que nuncafolla.



Como te lea el monaguillo veras.....
mejor borralo


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como te lea el monaguillo veras.....
> mejor borralo



Al menos no le ha dicho el insulto supremo, muy por encima de "nuncafolla": el _jamásfolló_.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Lo que le faltaba a Calopez, prescindir de Claca...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

En el nuevo foro no hay post del ibex, no digo nada eh...


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el nuevo foro no hay post del ibex, no digo nada eh...



nuevo foro??? :8::8:


Cárpatos ahora da Cursos de Pilates... 



eso leí yo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calopez no nos mima nada, la muy perra, y es que encima es calvo. Seguro que nuncafolla.



Esta semana fue su onomástica y a que ninguno lo felicitasteis, eehhhhhhh?!?!!? EEEHHHH!!!!??? :XX:


Yo sólo diré que a mi los mensajes siempre me salen bien :

<3 Carlitos, nuestro gran líder. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

donde estan starkiller, monster y demas


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Fuera del segundo mini +6.



Normalmente cuando haces una entrada a cuántos puntos sitúas el SL?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esta semana fue su honomástica y a que ninguno lo felicitasteis, eehhhhhhh?!?!!? EEEHHHH!!!!??? :XX:
> 
> 
> Yo sólo diré que a mi los mensajes siempre me salen bien :
> ...



Talivana hortográfica os lee en la sombra, no lo olvidéis.

onomástico, ca.

(Del gr. ὀνομαστικός).


1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los nombres, y especialmente a los nombres propios. Lista onomástica de los reyes de Egipto

2. f. Ciencia que trata de la catalogación y estudio de los nombres propios.

3. f. Conjunto de nombres propios de un lugar o de un país. La onomástica visigótica

4. f. Día en que una persona celebra su santo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Porque valen mas imágenes que palabras






...mientras rubalcabilla partiendose de risa




Y Rajoy fumandose un puro sin ser consciente realmente del puro que le viene encima




Lo de berlusconi es otra historia




pero este si cae me da que se lleva a gente con el




No me dígais que esta última imagen no es buena..Berlusconi cogiendo del cuello a Sarcozy y mientras este con una cara que es todo un poema...
Y como no sería menos Merkel mirando hacia otro lado sonriendo mientras hondea su querida bandera...

Esto es mejor que ir al club de la comedia y encima me sale gratis


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Pecata corrigiendo "hondea" en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puto servidor de mierda Calopez, hasta los huevos de posts currados que se van al limbo.
> 
> Daos todos por respondidos. Y además una vez más no he sabido salir a tiempo cojones.
> 
> PD: Y los paraguas además serán con publicidad, como si lo viera.



Son plegables, pequeños, automáticos... y con publicidad.

Yo fui a por el mío :o (pero nadie me dio cacahuetes...):XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2011)

se va uno a 






y cuando se reengancha al hilo, hay mas de 10 paginas pendientes.. estan ustedes muy prolificos.


Esto es lo que creo de todo el rollo sobre Europa 
Si és veritat, seria el rècord Guinness: les borses - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Son plegables, pequeños, automáticos... y con publicidad.
> 
> Yo fui a por el mío :o (pero nadie me dio cacahuetes...):XX:



En que ciudad vive ¿Donde se lo dieron? Si aun sigo dentro por esas fecha voy y coincidimos en ciudad llevaré unos cacahuetes...

Casablanca tocala otra vez Sam - YouTube

Y si aguanto en el san...otro regalillo nos tocara 

Tócala san...se me ha olvidado esa canción, ya no recuerdo esa melodía... 

Espero que a nuestro querido san no se le haya olvidado como subir


----------



## tarrito (10 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> se va uno a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jojojo :XX: ... el de TV3 :: )
Jracias!!


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> jojojo :XX: ... el de TV3 :: )
> Jracias!!



jajajajajajajajajaj que bueno. Aunque perdamos en bolsa , nunca hay que perder el buen humor


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> *Normalmente *cuando haces una entrada a cuántos puntos sitúas el SL?



Parámetro incorrecto, reformule la consulta. ::

Depende del tamaño de la posición, del horizonte temporal y de la marejada del mercado, de lo seguro que vea el movimiento, de donde vea los soportes, resistencias, fibs, volumenes... desde 2-3 pips (esto es raro, yo no suelo - ni puedo- ajustar tanto) hasta 20-40-60 pips...


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

¿Qué es ese horror de la Casa de la Música?

Esta mañana me ha ganado el móvil en el nivel 7 (sobre 10) teniendo yo la dama, caballo y 4 peones contra sus dos alfines, una torre y 2 peones suyos... Lo que equivale a palmar un corto de Sacyr. Y luego le gano un 2% a todo y no vendo. Ya casi plano.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> En que ciudad vive ¿Donde se lo dieron? Si aun sigo dentro por esas fecha voy y coincidimos en ciudad llevaré unos cacahuetes...
> 
> Casablanca tocala otra vez Sam - YouTube
> 
> ...



A la sombra de la torre... El otro día regalaron tumbonas para verla mejor (cualquier cosa con tal de generar minusvalías para FloPer), pero como no eran para accionistas, no las cogí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el nuevo foro no hay post del ibex, no digo nada eh...



¿dirección del foro purfavur?


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Otra vez han hecho lo mismo con el san. Este viernes compraron mas posiciones cortas. Compran cortos cada dos semanas y a la tercera de comprar ese viernes rebote. Mirar la serie habla por si sola. Mañana debería ser día pepón, subir la bolsa y después hacer caer desde arriba otra vez


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Iberdrola lo mismo, hasta coinciden las fechas


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿dirección del foro purfavur?



¿Donde esta el otro foro?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Lo vuelo a intentar asi porque si no Calopez me pone asteriscos por spam, pues toma spam

BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW BMW

el foro es:

www. i n su mi sion. net pero junto claro


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pecata corrigiendo "hondea" en 3, 2, 1...



Me ha pillado fuera, he ido a por pecatita a la guarde, y al volver me encuentro con el horror...

ondear.

1. tr. Mover algo, especialmente una bandera o un pañuelo, formando ondas.

2. intr. Dicho del agua: Hacer ondas impelida por el viento o por el impacto de algún agente.

3. intr. Dicho de un cuerpo flexible: Moverse formando ondas. La bandera ondeaba en el mástil. Las mieses ondeaban mecidas por el viento. Su cabello ondea por la espalda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Parámetro incorrecto, reformule la consulta. ::
> 
> Depende del tamaño de la posición, del horizonte temporal y de la marejada del mercado, de lo seguro que vea el movimiento, de donde vea los soportes, resistencias, fibs, volumenes... desde 2-3 pips (esto es raro, yo no suelo - ni puedo- ajustar tanto) hasta 20-40-60 pips...



Gracias.

Hablaba de una posición de un solo futuro, intradía y supuestamente acertando tendencia.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Esta mejor este foro.
Sr Calopez no les tenga en cuenta


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes 
Me voy a trabajar. A ver si hacéis pronto las paces , sería una pena perder un foro tan ilustre como este.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

No hombre, no se va a perder nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Este hilo se perdera como lagrimas en la lluvia, es hora de morir. 

Es broma, el dia del juicio final es mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

Esos 8400 se hacen los interesantes... son duros de pelar.


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este hilo se perdera como lagrimas en la lluvia, es hora de morir.
> 
> Es broma, el dia del juicio final es mañana.


----------



## Caos (10 Nov 2011)

¿SK y Monster en el mismo foro? Lo que no consiga Calopez...

Bueno, intervención directa/indirecta (mediante alguna artimaña mediante algún primary dealer) de algún BC (dicen que el BCE, pero a mí no me extrañaría que hubiese sido la FED!) ha conseguido contener temporalmente la rentabilidad en la subasta de esta madrugada de bonos a 1 año italianos; eso + rebote técnico en soporte (era difícil que se rompiese en el primer intento) pues subida. Pero tampoco es para echar cohetes, la última subasta a principios de Octubre la rentabilidad estaba poco más o menos a la mitad que esta última, sólo sirve para ganar algo de tiempo más y reforzar el meme y runrun del mercado de que _"el BCE comprará lo que haga falta"_ (ojo porque este es el último cartucho, cuando se queme ya no hay más, veremos que dice el Bundesbank y los alemanes).

A ver donde nos lleva la sesión usana y si nos lleva a hacer un tercer top por debajo de los dos anteriores antes de continuar la tendencia.

P.D: ¿Pollastre cómo va el DAX? ¿Hay margen por arriba o ya se ha cumplido el objetivo?

---

Por cierto metí la gamba totalmente con el crudo que se acerca peligrosamente a los 100$, y ha tenido impulsos alcistas enormes encontrando soportes fuertes cuando yo esperaba un recorte y corrección con caídas en bolsas. 

Muchas materias primas tuvieron correcciones fuertes (cobre, metales industriales, agricultura) pero el crudo nunca llegó a corregir tan fuerte. Soy toro en el crudo pero con las expectativas, el ciclo y si las bolsas acompañan esperaba que estuviese más bajista o al menos no tan pepón, seguramente me he adelantado y espero poder comprar mucho en 2012 barato, pero ya me olvido de que hunda excesivamente... 

A nivel económico es terrible que estemos al borde de una recesión-depresión y el crudo esté tan caro, me parece que esto es lo único que va a frenar a los BC con sus ansias, o puede que tampoco...


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Oye, el Dax nos pega somantas de palos día sí día también!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Alli le esperan Sr.Caos, no hay dia que no lea ande anda caos, pasese a saludar si eso.

Con respecto a la bolsa, creo que andamos todos igual, bueno menos el señor ghkghgk que el solo es la cuarta parte del volumen de algunas cotizadas, esperando la direccion del viento que nos lleve a aguas repletas de plusvalias.

El que anda por alli es el señor BL, que desde que se le quedo colgado el excel no se pasa por aqui. Igual monta alli, habeis visto el stoxx50?

Quien sabe, yo mientras seguire aqui, porque los lectores son mas, y asi mis mensajes subliminales de tecnicas de marketing de curso de verano del 77 funcionan mejor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esos 8400 se hacen los interesantes... son duros de pelar.



Si,hay un minigandalf rondando por ahí, además parece que el balrog está debillucho...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Primeras palabras de Lucas Papademos como PM griego 
El paíse debe tomar decisiones muy difíciles

El recién nombrado primer ministro de Grecia, Lucas Papademos, ha dicho en el foro griego sobre los asuntos del comer: " Papaaaa demoss argo pal cuerpo caliente, que tenemos muxa jambre", en clara alusion a los mercados internacionales.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>









::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2011)

Como no pasen los 1250 en el sp me parece que nos va a tocar guano


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2011)

Va hombre que 4 leoncios ataquen a la vez y se carguen el dichoso .400!


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va hombre que 4 leoncios ataquen a la vez y se carguen el dichoso .400!



Tocar, los acaban de tocar.
Traspasarlos con holgura es otra historia.


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

2 dias seguidos con noticias bunas nos vamos al 10700, con lo que está cayendo y que no lleguemos a minimos anuales... ¿La culpa del canal?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2011)

Largo SP 1243.75


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como te lea el monaguillo veras.....
> mejor borralo



Nunca he faltado el respeto a nadie salvo a él, que soy muy buen niño, y es con el cariño de alguien que le agradece haber creado este espacio de pensamiento, pero que ve que con sus torpes acciones de moderación y la poca inversión que parece realizar en el mantenimiento del puto server se lo está cargando poco a poco. Además el lunes me corté el pelo, por lo que debería tener menos motivos para odiarme.


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Además el lunes me corté el pelo, por lo que debería tener menos motivos para odiarme.




Caramba... hete aquí una faceta desconocida para mí, la del "claca cabrón", que me sorprende


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba... hete aquí una faceta desconocida para mí, la del "claca cabrón", que me sorprende



Suena bien y todo


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba... hete aquí una faceta desconocida para mí, la del "claca cabrón", que me sorprende



Yo también estoy sorprendida. Para mi que ha dejado abierto el navegador del ordenador de la Uni con las claves metidas, y hay otro escribiendo en su nombre.


----------



## univac (10 Nov 2011)

Un poco de humor cabronías no esta de mas 

las cosas desde luego estan para partirse la caja, esto no se hunde aunque motivos no faltan...en fin

y no por ser guanero, yo creo que si esto peponiza hasta el infinito durante meses, nadie va a protestar


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va hombre que 4 leoncios ataquen a la vez y se carguen el dichoso .400!



Tanto pedir las cosas...

Yo ya estoy preparando los gif guaneros,...no digo más


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también estoy sorprendida. Para mi que ha dejado abierto el navegador del ordenador de la Uni con las claves metidas, y hay otro escribiendo en su nombre.



Es la mala leche del foro, que se me está pegando, aunque no es lo único. Fíjate que el otro día en un pub para entablar conversación con una chica claramente española le pregunté: ¿Perdona, eres rusa? Más que nada para saber si eres un ser de luz o estoy en peligro, ya sabes, por lo que dice _la teoría de guardería_...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2011)

ni aqui se libra uno de tener que seguir escuchando las historietas de la pandilla paleta y su profeta?

este foro deja que desear, pero por lo menos tengo que reconocer que la moderacion es mejor que sea laxa que no que sea hitleriana. Al cesar lo que es del cesar, y la mierda del cesar, tambien para el cesar. 
yo le he dicho de todo a clopez y a varios mods, y aqui sigo, solo con un ban en mi historial.
clopez es dios aqui, es el poder que te da ver las ip's de quien se conecta, o el poder que te da bajarte la aplicacion que te deja leer los mensajes privados de los usuarios en vbulletin (pero seguro que el no se la ha bajado)
es su chiringuito, el que guste bien, el que no, que se apañe con lo que hay o que se vaya a otro lado.

en el fondo, lo que ha pasado con ese hilo, es la prueba de porque españa se hunde en la mierda. spain 100%.
ahora da gusto leerlo, ya no huele a alpaca y naftalina cuando me paso por alli, ni veo a los monaguillos haciendo puntos y reconduciendo el pensamiento de la masa hacia la verdad absoluta ppciana.

y recuerden, cuando no queden argumentos, siempre les quedara catalunya. ::



carabasa!!! el horror es manu chao


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Además el lunes me corté el pelo, por lo que debería tener menos motivos para odiarme.



Le debes a mi empresa un monitor para el portatill.

Le acabo de soltar un chorretón de café de la risotada que no debe ser nada bueno.

Lo he limpiado pero para mi que petará antes que la mesa de Pollastre.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

Rob Halford disapproves this thread


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Le debes a mi empresa un monitor para el portatill.
> 
> Le acabo de soltar un chorretón de café de la risotada que no debe ser nada bueno.
> 
> Lo he limpiado pero para mi que petará antes que la mesa de Pollastre.



problemas de retencion de liquidos? ::

a ver si baja un poco la volatilidad pq para el intradia bien, pero para entradas a mas plazo no hay tu tia.....


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tanto pedir las cosas...
> 
> Yo ya estoy preparando los gif guaneros,...no digo más



¿Ya ha empezao el niño de pollastre a subir el tobogan?

YO lo del otro foro paralelo tampoco lo he entendido... pero bueno me imagino que sera para foreros expertos, de los que estan todo el dia pipo viene! pipo va! en el dax.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2011)

A mi me suena a chino todo lo que habláis, porque aparte de este hilo, no suelo escribir en ningún otro, como mucho leo alguno del principal que me llame la atención.

O sea, ¿que hay otro foro? ¿Un foro alternativo a este? ¿Pero sin hilo de HVEI35? Pues no me interesa, a no ser que todos emigréis, que no me quiero quedar aquí sola, interviniendo con mis 9 multinicks.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Del hilo ppciano ha salido una escision formando otro nuevo foro. Mejor la pluralidad es bienvenida, incluso el amador lider se ha registrado, convenciendo a Marlo para que vuelva a burbuja a poner tetas, que alli no le dejan.

Y es que un foro sin tetas, como bien sabe el amado lider, se va al garete.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Del hilo ppciano ha salido una escision formando otro nuevo foro. Mejor la pluralidad es bienvenida, incluso el amador lider se ha registrado, convenciendo a Marlo para que vuelva a burbuja a poner tetas, que alli no le dejan.
> 
> Y es que un foro sin tetas, como bien sabe el amado lider, se va al garete.



suerte que queda gente con sentido comun!

usted si que sabe chinito


----------



## Estilicón (10 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Del hilo ppciano ha salido una escision formando otro nuevo foro. Mejor la pluralidad es bienvenida, incluso el amador lider se ha registrado, convenciendo a Marlo para que vuelva a burbuja a poner tetas, que alli no le dejan.
> 
> Y es que un foro sin tetas, como bien sabe el amado lider, se va al garete.



He visto ese foro que ponías y me parece demasiado serio. Creo que tendría pocas opciones para que admitieran a un trolaco como yo.

Y como lo lleve el monster entonces mis pocas posibilidades pasan a ninguna .


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

En el broker de ING no puedo comprar Nestlé.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

La mayoria de foreros son del hilo de ppcc, serios. Han abierto el olvidadero, una guarderia. Pero falta veteranos.

Alli me llamo gerente, es que soy muy de imaginativo para los nicks.::


----------



## darwinn (10 Nov 2011)

menuda caída de repente


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Nov 2011)

otra vez nos bajan los indices para q podamos subirnos al tren..............ergo.......... vigilad vuestras espaldas o recibireis visitas dolorosas.....


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

El oso ha sacado una patita. A ver si asoma la cabeza y volvemos a mínimos de ayer, que según mi personalísimo y usualmente equivocado criterio, debería de probarse de nuevo... Desde el movil he puesto corto en 1244 con SL 1250 y SP en 1222.


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Nov 2011)

Que bonito color el rojo cuando se mira desde fuera.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Nov 2011)

Hoy se podía haber ganado uno mucho dinero jugando con futuros en el ibex (de 20.000 e para arriba). Me ha gustado la sesión de hoy, con sus soportes y resistencias. Que mas dias sean asi )

Si antes de fin de año, y todos los dias son asi y cosigo llegar AL MILLON DE €, os invito todos a mi chale a una Party con mujercitas, puros y buen champan::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hoy se podía haber ganado uno mucho dinero jugando con futuros en el ibex (de 20.000 e para arriba). Me ha gustado la sesión de hoy, con sus soportes y resistencias. Que mas dias sean asi )
> 
> Si antes de fin de año, y todos los dias son asi y cosigo llegar AL MILLON DE €, os invito todos a mi chale a una Party con mujercitas, puros y buen champan::



eso eso, una quedada premium ::


----------



## darwinn (10 Nov 2011)

y mañana como ven esto?


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

El SP en barras de 10 minutos.







Les gustan los murciélagos? Sí, ya sé que este parece pequeñito, pero depende de como se mire... ¿no?


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> En el broker de ING no puedo comprar Nestlé.



Y no es mas facil acercarse al "super" de la esquina que seguro tienen Nestle?


----------



## aksarben (10 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Si antes de fin de año, y todos los dias son asi y cosigo llegar AL MILLON DE €, os invito todos a mi chale a una Party con mujercitas, puros y buen champan::



No hombre, no, esas cosas se celebran en un y***... Osti, casi lo digo :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

Si hombre, en eso que es como los coches del mar, como se dice, un mate, no, mate no es, ahora no me sale....


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> No hombre, no, esas cosas se celebran en un y***... Osti, casi lo digo :cook:



ya te lo digo yo :fiufiu:


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y no es mas facil acercarse al "super" de la esquina que seguro tienen Nestle?



Eso es ustedes, que son ejpeculadoreh que compran en el Clús del Gurmés. 

Yo compro en Lidl, no tengo acceso a marcas de lujo. 

[/mode pirenaica off]


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> En el broker de ING no puedo comprar Nestlé.



Ya te mando yo una tableta,...de chocolate normal o con avellanas?


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

Pues el BCE se habrá jinchao de comprar deuda Española e Italiana... pero todo a terminao rojo, lo peor de todo... es que de aquí a un mes.. 3 PIIGS tendran presidente nuevo... ¿Y Que? Yo no veo a Rajoy, a PAPA2 y al sucesor de Berlusco hacer nada bueno por su pueblo...
¿Que nos tendran los Alemanes y Franceses preparado para el mes y medio de posesion del cargo?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

La jornada ha sido principalmente gacelera, aunque los leoncios han asomado la patita desde los matorrales y la sesión ha sido más de lo parecía. Tras empezar el día con dudas han metido una compra de 170 contratos a las 9:45, a las 10:40 han vuelto a meter otra compra de 163 contratos y ahí se han cansado de comprar porque a las 11:17 han metido una venta de 156 contratos y además el día ya ha pasado a ser más vendedor que comprador.

Por la tarde han metido una venta de 120 contratos, a las 16:30 otros 93 contratos vendidos.

En subasta han comprado unos 85 contratos.

En resumen, parece que ha sido un día de montaña rusa, primero a comprar y comrpar y luego a vender y vender, parece que hasta los leoncios van en plan intradiario. Lo curioso es que hoy todas las órdenes leoncias han sido camufladas y al final el precio ha quedado en bajada a pesar de todo pero el saldo ha sido positivo. Esta vez no se que pensar, parece que no hay dirección determinada y si un lateral con volatilidad de aupa de donde creo que tardaremos un tiempo en salir. Hoy no han dejado pistas, aunque yo creo que seguiremos subiendo poco a poco, con algún episodio volátil pero estoy dudoso.


----------



## kalemania (10 Nov 2011)

*Los minimos del 2009 no volveremos a verlos según la estadistica*

Los minimos del 2009 no volveremos a verlos según la estadistica


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

jaja depende de esta gente si no vacila con el dedo del raton...







Standard & Poor's rebaja por error la nota de la deuda francesa. En un comunicado, la agencia de calificación asegura que mantiene la triple A con perspectiva estable para la deuda soberana francesa, en contra de lo que la propia compañía había anunciado antes a algunos abonados


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2011)

Mañana va a ser un día a medio gas...Manipulación is On the air

Día de los Veteranos, mercado de acciones abierto, mercado de bonos cerrado.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hoy se podía haber ganado uno mucho dinero jugando con futuros en el ibex (de 20.000 e para arriba). Me ha gustado la sesión de hoy, con sus soportes y resistencias. Que mas dias sean asi )
> 
> Si antes de fin de año, y todos los dias son asi y cosigo llegar AL MILLON DE , os invito todos a mi chale a una Party con mujercitas, puros y buen champan::



¿cuanto le queda si no es mucha indiscrepcion para esa cifra de la felicidad? Mucha suerte... y esperemos que pueda usted celebrarlo

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Eso es ustedes, que son ejpeculadoreh que compran en el Clús del Gurmés.
> 
> Yo compro en Lidl, no tengo acceso a marcas de lujo.
> 
> [/mode pirenaica off]



Pues un rotulador negro y a una de las del lidl, le pones un "hermoso" NESTLE encima y ya esta. Yo a los billetes de 5 euros les pongo 2 ceros mas y asi pienso que soy millonario


----------



## The Hellion (10 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues un rotulador negro y a una de las del lidl, le pones un "hermoso" NESTLE encima y ya esta. Yo a los billetes de 5 euros les pongo 2 ceros mas y asi pienso que soy millonario



Esa técnica me interesa.

¿Cree usted que si pongo INTEL con ese rotulador negro encima de mis AMD, me darán 20 dólares por cada una? 

Mire que les hago precio, que en el mercado valen 24.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Nov 2011)

3,2,1......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2011)

Que mala vida me están dando en el SP por Dió... creo que me voy a pasar al Bovespa o al Tadawul... o algo así...

Si al final tiene que caer, coño, déjense ya de tocar las narices...

Cabroneeeess....!!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/y6uWsJuyVUw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

¿se acuerdan ustedes?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2011)

Explicación del día con fibos en velas de 5 minutos.
Hola, creo que lo comenté sobre las 10:00 o por ahí (ahora no voy a buscar), pero decía que el ibex que estaba marcando estructuras fibos en velas de 5 minutos (sé que uno me leyó) tb hizo en la 3ª (no siempre es segura, yo no entré, siempre me conformo con las 2 primeras, aunque a veces arriesgo si veo ajustes adecuados y acompañando indicadores) y la dilatación que se dibuja haciendo un gran fibo cuyo 61,8% coincide siempre con el final de la 1ª estructura. Pues más o menos los clavo, hasta el objetivo de dilatación.
Ahora ha realizado la inversa en estructuras (+ grandes, pero bajistas) que ha activado pero parece que no ha cumplido (está por ver, en caso de volver a entrar bien en la primera bajista, la teoría nos dice que volvería al inicio de esta 2ª bajista.
No hay nada trucado, son todos estructuras idénticas en su escala en tamaño que comienza desde su corrección etc lo que ya he explicado.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2011)

Los usanos quieren hacer algo antes del cierre...

Cuidado


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> 2 dias seguidos con noticias bunas nos vamos al 10700, con lo que está cayendo y que no lleguemos a minimos anuales... ¿La culpa del canal?




Be careful que éstos son muy perros. Nunca es fácil y menos ahora. A ver si se va a caer cuando las noticias no sean tan malas .... Simplemente tenemos que intentar en la corriente de las series, hagan lo que hagan.:8:


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2011)

Que rabia hoy acabo de recibir una llamada del ine para trabajar durante 4 meses de Técnico superior con ellos y mira que es cínica la vida, tengo que rechazarlo por estar trabajando en la administración en un puesto temporal donde no tengo posibilidad de mejora de empleo...
Va a ser uno de los puestos que mas me cueste rechazar  vaya semanita que llevo entre esto y las pocas alegrías que recibo de la bolsa


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que rabia hoy acabo de recibir una llamada del ine para trabajar durante 4 meses de Técnico superior con ellos y mira que es cínica la vida, tengo que rechazarlo por estar trabajando en la administración en un puesto temporal donde no tengo posibilidad de mejora de empleo...
> Va a ser uno de los puestos que mas me cueste rechazar  vaya semanita que llevo entre esto y las pocas alegrías que recibo de la bolsa



Ánimo.

Se que es poco consuelo pero bueno, tienes trabajo aunque sea temporal.

Ya verás, mañana nos salimos en la bolsa¡

:X


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que rabia hoy acabo de recibir una llamada del ine para trabajar durante 4 meses de Técnico superior con ellos y mira que es cínica la vida, tengo que rechazarlo por estar trabajando en la administración en un puesto temporal donde no tengo posibilidad de mejora de empleo...
> Va a ser uno de los puestos que mas me cueste rechazar  vaya semanita que llevo entre esto y las pocas alegrías que recibo de la bolsa



Ánimo, espero que te lleguen alegrías en bolsa y laborales. Ya tendrás más ofertas en el futuro.


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que rabia hoy acabo de recibir una llamada del ine para trabajar durante 4 meses de Técnico superior con ellos y mira que es cínica la vida, tengo que rechazarlo por estar trabajando en la administración en un puesto temporal donde no tengo posibilidad de mejora de empleo...
> Va a ser uno de los puestos que mas me cueste rechazar  vaya semanita que llevo entre esto y las pocas alegrías que recibo de la bolsa



Mierda de trabajos temporales.. joder!! asi como quieren que el consumo mejore.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Nov 2011)

Malos tiempos para los gacelillas en bolsa¡


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

qué opináis? 4 ondas perfectas haciendo canal, la 5ª extendida, muy ortodoxa con 5ª subondas. Una A extendida que deberíamo estar tocando fondo, una onda B pendiente sin extensión que nos mandaría a 9000 chocando con MM ponderada de 200 sesiones y una C pendiente..
Si, son cábalas, Elliot es mucho más que esto, hay cientos de formaciones muy exactas en ciclos de elliot que se ven en rango menores a 1 día, pero joder, hay que tener tiempo, y yo, no lo tengo, así que sí, son expectaticas, cierto, pero hay algo que me encaja técnicamente y es el HCH inclinado éste que ha realizado y la 5ªext-Aext que suelen hacer de forma paralela.
No sé, los 8060 y 8200 son resistencias claves que en este primer ataque (A) le tiene que costar pq no hay distribución (se suele hacer en las B (mirar ejemplos pasados).
Hasta mañana a la tarde


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer que rabia me ha fallado otra vez EBRO, jodido ibex, los daños no han sido cuantiosos (<20€)



además acaba de activar un doble techo


----------



## The Hellion (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué opináis?



¿Sinceramente?


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ánimo, espero que te lleguen alegrías en bolsa y laborales. Ya tendrás más ofertas en el futuro.



Muchas gracias...cual gacela alocada con un par y con 5 mill de parados voy a decir al ine un no...A ver si en bolsa nos llevamos unas cuantas alegrias

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ánimo.
> 
> Se que es poco consuelo pero bueno, tienes trabajo aunque sea temporal.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias silenciosa, leer su post me animado mas de lo que se imagina... A ver si nos salimos un poco mañana o estos dias en bolsa y acabamos todos los foreros con sendas plusvalias

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿cuanto le queda si no es mucha indiscrepcion para esa cifra de la felicidad? Mucha suerte... y esperemos que pueda usted celebrarlo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Pufff....queda mucho, MUCHO por conseguir.)


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pufff....queda mucho, MUCHO por conseguir.)



El sr claca hablo de un posible rebote a 9700 eso si con cuidado porque habia que confirmar la figura 
Muerto viviente 10550
Rbtonic 10700
Quien sabe? Mucha suerte

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> El sr claca hablo de un posible rebote a 9700 eso si con cuidado porque habia que confirmar la figura
> Muerto viviente 10550
> Rbtonic 10700
> Quien sabe? Mucha suerte
> ...



la idea es hacer un pullback hacia la alcista principal eso nos lleva aproximadamente a los 10551 pero dependiendo de cuanto tardemos podrian ser perfectamente los 10700 o tambien podrian ser menos de 10551  

tod esto con permiso de la zona 9700-9800 y de la bajista principal que esta ahora mismo en 10250-10300 un saludo


----------



## vyk (11 Nov 2011)

Parece que abrimos en verde ¿no?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Volvemos al asalto de los 8.400. Se está dirimiendo una batalla entre conseguir romper "for good" los .400 hacia arriba o los .200 por abajo.


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2011)

Telefónica con pérdidas en este trimestre, las primeras en casi 10 años casi nada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2011)

Buenos y rojos días,

Calentito: Spain preliminary Q3 GDP 0.0% q/q (f'cast 0.0%), 0.8% y/y (f'cast 0.7%) - INE


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué opináis? 4 ondas perfectas haciendo canal, la 5ª extendida, muy ortodoxa con 5ª subondas. Una A extendida que deberíamo estar tocando fondo, una onda B pendiente sin extensión que nos mandaría a 9000 chocando con MM ponderada de 200 sesiones y una C pendiente..
> Si, son cábalas, Elliot es mucho más que esto, hay cientos de formaciones muy exactas en ciclos de elliot que se ven en rango menores a 1 día, pero joder, hay que tener tiempo, y yo, no lo tengo, así que sí, son expectaticas, cierto, pero hay algo que me encaja técnicamente y es el HCH inclinado éste que ha realizado y la 5ªext-Aext que suelen hacer de forma paralela.
> No sé, los 8060 y 8200 son resistencias claves que en este primer ataque (A) le tiene que costar pq no hay distribución (se suele hacer en las B (mirar ejemplos pasados).
> Hasta mañana a la tarde



Hola ANHQV, la onda 3 NUNCA ES LA MÁS CORTA de las ondas tendenciales (1-3-5), yo creo que lo que hemos visto estos días ha sido la A hasta 9350, ahora estamos acabando la onda B en zig-zag a-b-c, y toca desplegar la C, que nos lleve a superar esos 9350... a ver si tengo un rato y pego la gráfica en este mismo post...

Saludos...

Edito: GAM subiendo un +4,3%


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Telefónica con pérdidas en este trimestre, las primeras en casi 10 años casi nada...



Son los despidos, lo que importa es ver como queda la cifra de ventas a final de año, hay que analizar si en estos dos años reduce efectivamente el coste de las ventas aumentando así el margen con estos despidos que es lo que quieren

"Los ingresos de Telefónica en el tercer trimestre crecieron un 3,7% a EUR15.790 millones, debido a que la debilidad de su negocio en España fue contrarrestada por el incremento de los ingresos en América Latina"


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2011)

Bueno ya estoy largo 

hay alguna posibilidad de ver hoy mismo el mistico 11111 8:


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola ANHQV, la onda 3 NUNCA ES LA MÁS CORTA de las ondas tendenciales (1-3-5), yo creo que lo que hemos visto estos días ha sido la A hasta 9350, ahora estamos acabando la onda B en zig-zag a-b-c, y toca desplegar la C, que nos lleve a superar esos 9350... a ver si tengo un rato y pego la gráfica en este mismo post...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: GAM subiendo un +4,3%



¿Sabes algún buen libro sobre ondas de elliot?


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Propicios días, 

zona de máximos absolutos para hoy en 5976. Por la relevancia y la cercanía del 6K, si tocamos eso yo daría SL holgado por encima del 6K si fuera a meterme en corto.

Les dejo ya por hoy, tengan suerte y ojete-calor ahí fuera ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Sabes algún buen libro sobre ondas de elliot?



Teoría y práctica moderna de las Ondas de Elliot de Oscar G. Cagigas Onda4.com.

El de Prechter y Frost también está muy bien y está gratis por la red.

Saludos...


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Hoy habia junta de accionistas de Gamesa creo y debian exponer los contratos y proyectos del 2012 para valorar... ¿eso es que hay buenas noticias? veremos...

Coño.. con este post he pasado de abducido a gurú :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola ANHQV, la onda 3 NUNCA ES LA MÁS CORTA de las ondas tendenciales (1-3-5), yo creo que lo que hemos visto estos días ha sido la A hasta 9350, ahora estamos acabando la onda B en zig-zag a-b-c, y toca desplegar la C, que nos lleve a superar esos 9350... a ver si tengo un rato y pego la gráfica en este mismo post...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: GAM subiendo un +4,3%



Muchas gracias, pero yo lo veo así:
La onda 3 es más larga que la 4 y 2, la 4 corrige al 38,2% de la 3.
Dentro de la onda 5, la subonda, la 5-3 sigue siendo más larga que la 5-4 que corrige a un fibo similar (no puede ser la + corta, pero no tiene que ser la más larga y en 1-5 alcista, las extensiones es subondas son en general en onda 5.
En la onda A, si que puede ser que realmente hasta ayer estemos en la onda A-3, subamos a la onda A-4 (debería hacerse hoy) y bajemos a la A-5 (hoy o el lunes tb). Luego vendría la corrección de varias sesiones(para arriba) larga a la onda B y después la extendida nuevamente C hasta..
Bueno, estoy currando, por la tarde lo vemos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Me mata mi jefe!! la última, como siempre activando una segunda estructura de impulso en 5 minutos (1ª con 38,2% de corrección) y superado el máximo, ha realizado otra igual..vaya vaya con Fibonacci!!. Ahora si que me despido


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me mata mi jefe!! la última, como siempre activando una segunda estructura de impulso en 5 minutos (1ª con 38,2% de corrección) y superado el máximo, ha realizado otra igual..vaya vaya con Fibonacci!!. Ahora si que me despido



Madre del amor hermoso...
Vaya arte, yo creo que no podría ser capaz de analizar gráficos a base de ondas. Entonces hablando claro
¿Se vendría a confirmar un rebote a 9300,9700,10550?


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...
> Vaya arte, yo creo que no podría ser capaz de analizar gráficos a base de ondas. Entonces hablando claro
> ¿Se vendría a confirmar un rebote a 9300,9700,10550?










hasta el 10.700!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...
> Vaya arte, yo creo que no podría ser capaz de analizar gráficos a base de ondas. Entonces hablando claro
> ¿Se vendría a confirmar un rebote a 9300,9700,10550?



La última!! que mi director financiero me ve muy concentradillo!!
Velas de hoy en 5 minutos: lo vuelvo a explicar. Fue de 8264 a 8371 (rango 1ª estructura( con corrección a 8328, desde ese ajuste ha impulsado otra estructura de igual rango en distancia que la primera (se activa cuando supera el máximo de la primera). Dos suelen ser muy seguras, la 3ª no tanto.
Hasta la tarde definitivamente!!:8::8:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

BME 16 minutos parada en 20,635. Eso es volumen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero yo lo veo así:
> La onda 3 es más larga que la 4 y 2, la 4 corrige al 38,2% de la 3.
> Dentro de la onda 5, la subonda, la 5-3 sigue siendo más larga que la 5-4 que corrige a un fibo similar (no puede ser la + corta, pero no tiene que ser la más larga y en 1-5 alcista, las extensiones es subondas son en general en onda 5.
> En la onda A, si que puede ser que realmente hasta ayer estemos en la onda A-3, subamos a la onda A-4 (debería hacerse hoy) y bajemos a la A-5 (hoy o el lunes tb). Luego vendría la corrección de varias sesiones(para arriba) larga a la onda B y después la extendida nuevamente C hasta..
> Bueno, estoy currando, por la tarde lo vemos.



ANHQV, yo lo veo así... en el post de antes lo he puesto mal. Sigo creyendo que esto es todavía un impulso desde los 7500. Lo que te decía de tu recuento, es que la Onda3, NUNCA ES LA MÁS CORTA de las tendenciales, 1-3-5, y en tu recuento lo es. La 5 la marcas como extendida y la 1 es mas larga que la 3. El hecho que sea más larga que la 4 o la 2 no es importante.

Mi recuento:







Por cierto, nos hemos parado en la tendencial bajista como se ve en gráfica.

Saludos...

PD: Si el recuento es correcto, los "larguistas", tienen que vigilar en todo momento la tendencial 2-4, que justamente también pasa por los mínimos en 7500...


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> BME 16 minutos parada en 20,635. Eso es volumen.



Yo la verdad que este Valor nunca he entendido que es, ni que productos oferta ni na.
Pero para estar en el IBEX debe mover bastante dinero...

en el Analisis de Octubre si que dice que el Volumen es desastroso y viendo el intradia de hoy... hay movimientos escasisismos...

BME. -27% en volúmenes de renta variable en octubre 

03.11.2011 08:58 
Los volúmenes negociados en la bolsa española en el mes de octubre han registrado una caída de -27%, con una fuerte ralentización frente a la caída de -7% registrada en el mes anterior. El número de operaciones por el contrario ha crecido un 22%, lo que desde un punto de vista de los ingresos de BME mitigará en parte la caída en el efectivo contratado. En el acumulado del año los volúmenes caen -un 6,3%.
En el resto de plataformas la evolución ha sido mixta, con debilidad en derivados y positiva evolución en renta fija y ETFs.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

A mi juicio, es el mejor valor del Ibex para tener en una cartera a largo plazo. Los gastos son tan variables como sus ingresos, el dividendo alto, algún día será opada, y pese a todo aumentó sus beneficios en el 3er trimestre.

Si me pusieran una pistola para invertir todos mis ahorros en un valor del Ibex y rescatarlos en 15 años, probablemente sería este.


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mi juicio, es el mejor valor del Ibex para tener en una cartera a largo plazo. Los gastos son tan variables como sus ingresos, el dividendo alto, algún día será opada, y pese a todo aumentó sus beneficios en el 3er trimestre.
> 
> Si me pusieran una pistola para invertir todos mis ahorros en un valor del Ibex y rescatarlos en 15 años, probablemente sería este.



Pero si metes todos tus ahorros, te secuestran y te meten en un zulo ... mientras tanto es OPADA y la compra otra empresa... ¿Pierdes todos tus ahorros si no vendes antes de ser opada? ienso:


Bueno a lo que me refiero que con lo de las Opas hay que tener cuidado ¿no?


Por otra parte la tasa Robin haria muchisimo daño a este valor ... :/


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Apelemos a que la tasa Tobin ya esta descontada


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ANHQV, yo lo veo así... en el post de antes lo he puesto mal. Sigo creyendo que esto es todavía un impulso desde los 7500. Lo que te decía de tu recuento, es que la Onda3, NUNCA ES LA MÁS CORTA de las tendenciales, 1-3-5, y en tu recuento lo es. La 5 la marcas como extendida y la 1 es mas larga que la 3. El hecho que sea más larga que la 4 o la 2 no es importante.
> 
> Mi recuento:
> 
> ...



lo vemos por la tarde.


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

¿Se ha ido tol mundo al otro foro o que?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Espera que llegue el rojo vespertino, como salen de sus madrigueras.


----------



## jcfdez (11 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Se ha ido tol mundo al otro foro o que?



Hay otro foro? Podéis pasarme el link por privado para echarle un vistazo?


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Me mandaron un privado con una direccion hace unos dias pero no funciona ni nada.. asi que nose..
Suficiente vicio tengo con este foro como para perder mas tiempo en otro!! jaja. Me quedaré por aqui comentando las jugadas del partido bursatil diario...
Minuto y resultado!!! La araña negra impide atravesar el 400, el partido continua 0 a 0, aunque si acaba asi los toros ganan a los osos por golaverage!!


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Nov 2011)

Telefonica no logra sumarse al verde hoy no?
Los resultados influyen supongo.
Si esta asi, hoy que se sube algo, la veremos mas abajo, supongo, no? porque en cuanto esto se ponga rojo se ira mas al suelo?


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Telefonica no logra sumarse al verde hoy no?
> Los resultados influyen supongo.
> Si esta asi, hoy que se sube algo, la veremos mas abajo, supongo, no? porque en cuanto esto se ponga rojo se ira mas al suelo?



Hoy esta salvando la Bolsa los buenos resultados de IAG y Gamesa (Iberdrola), y que los politicos hoy estan callados... ¿Estaran ya de fin de semana? y por lo tanto los Bancos se mantienen con viento de popa... a su ritmo.
Por que siendo Timofonica un 20% de la bolsa Española es extraño verla con casi un 1% abajo y no hay metastasis en ningun otro valor..
Veremos si esta tensa calma no es cortada con un hachazo...Siempre igual, los Guanos vienen de repente y las subidas son leeeeennnntasssss...


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Hoy esta salvando la Bolsa los buenos resultados de IAG y Gamesa (Iberdrola), y que los politicos hoy estan callados... ¿Estaran ya de fin de semana? y por lo tanto los Bancos se mantienen con viento de popa... a su ritmo.
> Por que siendo Timofonica un 20% de la bolsa Española es extraño verla con casi un 1% abajo y no hay metastasis en ningun otro valor..
> Veremos si esta tensa calma no es cortada con un hachazo...Siempre igual, los Guanos vienen de repente y las subidas son leeeeennnntasssss...



Por eso lo decia. Con lo que pondera TEF,y la subida hoy es tranquila, como se de la vuelta la semana que viene, va a bajar todo.
De todas maneras, el lunes lo normal con el nuevo gobierno griego, italiano, es que esto vaya "para arriba"
Yo cada dia entiendo menos, esta todo de pena, todo se va a hundir, el mundo no se que, etc, pero al final, nada, todo bien, todo se arregla, no pasa nada.
Mucho alarmismo? o mucha realidad no vista? ya no se sabe ni que pensar.
Nunca en mi vida he visto tantas y tantas noticias negativas, pesimas, horrorosas, de cracks de todo tipo, bancos, dinero, bolsas, depositos, monedas, es todos los dias miles de pronosticos, noticias, y luego que? nada
Esto es como si vas al medico todos los dias y te dice que te mueres mañana, y pasan los dias y te sigue diciendo que te mueres, pero nada. Al final dices, sera verdad?


----------



## Abner (11 Nov 2011)

Jo, es imposible seguiros a la velocidad de posteo que vais. He leído de pasada que comentábais sobre el nuevo foro, que se creó por rifi rafes con la moderación y tal. No es in su mi sion .net es Transición Estructural - Índice. FYI 
Sds.


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Jo, es imposible seguiros a la velocidad de posteo que vais. He leído de pasada que comentábais sobre el nuevo foro, que se creó por rifi rafes con la moderación y tal. No es in su mi sion .net es Transición Estructural - Índice. FYI
> Sds.




No nos volvamos locos, caballeros... el "nuevo foro" no tiene nada que ver con el hilo HVEI35. 

Se creó a raíz de una escisión entre varios foreros por un lado (el señor asteriscos, el señor MonsterSpeculator, y otros) y la moderación/administración de burbuja.info (calopez et al).

Los motivos no son de mi interés, y no podrían importarme menos; pero sí sé que este hilo no tuvo nada que ver en esa escisión. A los efectos de HVEI35, que existan dos, tres o cinco foros alternativos debe resultarnos irrelevante.

Nosotros no nos metemos con nadie... porque nadie se mete con nosotros. De momento.


----------



## Abner (11 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No nos volvamos locos, caballeros... el "nuevo foro" no tiene nada que ver con el hilo HVEI35.
> 
> Se creó a raíz de una escisión entre varios foreros por un lado (el señor asteriscos, el señor MonsterSpeculator, y otros) y la moderación/administración de burbuja.info (calopez et al).
> 
> ...



No, no, si ese foro está centrado, sobre todo, en ppcc y en geopolítica, bueno, hay de todo, pero no hay hilo del ibex 35, que yo sepa. Yo estaré apuntado en los 2. Pero allí se han ido foreros que me parecen muy buenos para lo que es geopolítica y demás, así que les seguiré allí. 
El capitán asteriscos hace mucho tiempo que se fué pollastre, ahora solo postea en ese web del hijo de Satán que es Zuckerberg, llamado feisbuc, y tal.

Los que se han ido allí son el visillófilas, el Sardinita, MonsterSpeculator, Starkiller, nora, esseri, y otros más.


----------



## darwinn (11 Nov 2011)

Bueno nos lanzamos a los 8500 o no??


----------



## vyk (11 Nov 2011)

Pido consejo. Tengo unas telefónicas en cartera, que gracias a dividendos me han dejado unas plusvalías de unos 550 euros. Viendo los resultados publicados hoy...¿creéis que es mejor deshacerse de ellas y si llegara el caso comprarlas más abajo, o mantengo?


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Pido consejo. Tengo unas telefónicas en cartera, que gracias a dividendos me han dejado unas plusvalías de unos 550 euros. Viendo los resultados publicados hoy...¿creéis que es mejor deshacerse de ellas y si llegara el caso comprarlas más abajo, o mantengo?



Manten.Tef esta reestructurando la empresa. Esa caida es del beneficio no de la cifra de negocio. Si supiesen hacer bien las cosas en España y no dejarse comer terreno por orange serian la leche. La finalidad es incrementar el % margen via reduccion de costes fijos de tipo laboral

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rosonero (11 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días,
> 
> zona de máximos absolutos para hoy en 5976. Por la relevancia y la cercanía del 6K, si tocamos eso yo daría SL holgado por encima del 6K si fuera a meterme en corto.
> 
> Les dejo ya por hoy, tengan suerte y ojete-calor ahí fuera ::



Tan fino como siempre, incluso fue algo más allá de los 5976, la cual cosa en mi caso agradezco ya que le saqué un poco más de tajada a mi largo. Lástima no haberlo pillado más abajo, pero estaba todo muy confuso.

Agradecido.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Pido consejo. Tengo unas telefónicas en cartera, que gracias a dividendos me han dejado unas plusvalías de unos 550 euros. Viendo los resultados publicados hoy...¿creéis que es mejor deshacerse de ellas y si llegara el caso comprarlas más abajo, o mantengo?



Manten hasta el viernes que viene
El mercado subira descontando la victoria de Mariano y la expulsion de los patanes a la oposicion,se debe crecer so pena alguna perroflautada italiana
Otra cosa es como ganarara el burracalva,ni te cuento lo que pasaria el lunes..::


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (11 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bonos patrioticos al 5,25
> valor seguro



compre botines a partir de 5,6 
voy saliendo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Manten hasta el viernes que viene
> El mercado subira descontando la victoria de Mariano y la expulsion de los patanes a la oposicion,se debe crecer so pena alguna perroflautada italiana
> Otra cosa es como ganarara el burracalva,ni te cuento lo que pasaria el lunes..::



no olvide que el viernes es vencimiento mensual 

estamos en sobreventa y ayer las caidas se frenaron en la alcista de corto , esto tiene buena pinta


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2011)

menuda ..elda de servidor , bueno por lo menos me estoy forrando -_-


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2011)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> compre botines a partir de 5,6
> voy saliendo



Pues si pollo,si hubiera comprado ayer 30.000 euros en botines y los vende esta tarde se hubiera ganado 1200 eurillos, osease un 4%::
Esta usted hecho un hinverzor::


PD
Edito

5% casi ,cerca de 1500 euracos


----------



## J-Z (11 Nov 2011)

Los botines hay que mantenerlos que el lunes hay pepón con los cacareos del finde italianos.


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno nos lanzamos a los 8500 o no??



Lo veo y subo 100 mas


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2011)

Y se hizo el milagro..11/11/2011 (Mirar post de hace una semana sobre cortos declarados en la cnmv)


Han hecho la misma serie temporal tres veces seguidas y ojo que igual vamos a por una cuarta


Abren cortos 7/10/2011
Empiezan a recomprar cortos 28/10/2011

Abren cortos 21/10/2011
Empiezan a recomprar cortos el 11/11/2011 (ahora si vuelven a hacer lo mismo nos debería tocar dos o tres días de subida)

Abren cortos el 4/11/2011
Ojo al 25/11/2011 

A este paso si que me creo que podamos tener un cierto camino u onda que nos haga superar los 9000 antes de fin de año.

Hoy día pepon pondré banda sonora a la tranquilidad y alaaa camino a la felicidad

Led Zeppelin - Going To California (Live Earls Court 1975) - YouTube


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Además de las mini estructuras de la mañana, ha realizado 2 estructuras de 180 pipos, corregida la primera al 38,2 (siempre a un fibo). CCI marcando divergencias en 30 minutos con precios (+ rápido que el estocástico)


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2011)

ahora mismo las probabilidades de rally alcista son muy grandes 

en diario estamos en sobreventa y el viernes 18 es vencimiento mensual , vamos que yo mantengo hasta el viernes como minimo y tambien decir que ayer tocamos la alcista de corto en el 8211 vamos milimetrico en 8260 estaba el 61,8% que tenia que respetarse a cierre 

tiene una pinta estupenda amigos :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Y se hizo el milagro..11/11/2011 (Mirar post de hace una semana sobre cortos declarados en la cnmv)
> 
> 
> Han hecho la misma serie temporal tres veces seguidas y ojo que igual vamos a por una cuarta
> ...




A mí no me ha pasado despaercibido, te di sendos thanks porque me parece muy bien investigado.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Ha empezado mi operación "herencia para los nietos evadiendo el dinero de Europa antes de que colapse el euro"...

KO/AC COCA COLA CO 120 8.163,60 8.214,00 50,40 0,62% USD 
JNJ/AC JOHNSON & JOHNSON 150 9.709,50 9.787,50 78,00 0,80% USD 
MCD/AC MC DONALD S CORP 130 12.207,00 12.301,25 94,25 0,77% USD 
PFE/AC PFIZER INC 420 8.383,20 8.442,00 58,80 0,70% USD 
PG/AC PROCTER AND GAMBLE CY 200 12.722,00 12.800,00 78,00 0,61% USD 


Intel, Wall Mart y Texaco esperaré corrección porque las veo estratosféricas. Y no, no se venden a menos que el DJ cotice a precios del DAX.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo las probabilidades de rally alcista son muy grandes
> 
> en diario estamos en sobreventa y el viernes 18 es vencimiento mensual , vamos que yo mantengo hasta el viernes como minimo y tambien decir que ayer tocamos la alcista de corto en el 8211 vamos milimetrico en 8260 estaba el 61,8% que tenia que respetarse a cierre
> 
> tiene una pinta estupenda amigos :rolleye:



No lo veo tan claro, ya lo estudiaremos después, pero el 3ª viernes (y no me van los hitos) de noviembre, el vencimiento suele marcar días bajistas y subidas en los días previos a Acción de Gracias en Usa (4º viernes de noviembre), eso por hitos (que no dicen nada, pero que es costumbre), por análisis técnico lo veremos después, estamos ahora mismo en la frontera..


----------



## burbujas (11 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha empezado mi operación "herencia para los nietos evadiendo el dinero de Europa antes de que colapse el euro"...
> 
> KO/AC COCA COLA CO 120 8.163,60 8.214,00 50,40 0,62% USD
> JNJ/AC JOHNSON & JOHNSON 150 9.709,50 9.787,50 78,00 0,80% USD
> ...



Cocacola lleva mucho tiempo estancada pero el acumulado de mcdonalds este año es demasiado no sé.

MCD empresa que invertiría pero tengo la sensación de que a 94$ mi tren pasó...


euro-dólar a 1.36 interpreto que ves que aún bajará más...


p.d: pfizer sí, teva no? por algo en especial? te lo pregunto porque al trabajar en el mundillo quizás intuyas algo.


saludos a todos.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

burbujas dijo:


> Cocacola lleva mucho tiempo estancada pero el acumulado de mcdonalds este año es demasiado no sé.
> 
> MCD empresa que invertiría pero tengo la sensación de que a 94$ mi tren pasó...
> 
> ...





Creo que, inventen lo que inventen, el euro tiene que pegar un petardazo hacia abajo. McDonalds hasta que no me demuestre lo contrario está alcista, la cogí en 87 ó 88, la solté en casi 93... así que no siento que le haya pasado el tren. 

Coca Cola lleva aumentando dividendos un porrón de años, y los resultados siguen siendo cada vez mejores. Además, creo que aún puede crecer en emergentes, y más siendo 10.000 millones de personas en una década. No me preocupa su cotización, no las voy a soltar ni aunque coticen a 20 mientras den dividendos.

Johnson and Johnson lo tenía muy claro, Pfizer es un empresón como Teva, pero bueno, había que optar por alguna. No sé nada más que lo que se pueda leer en cualquier informe.

El resto de americanas, esperaré a la correccción. Estoy más tranquilo con el dinero en acciones americanas que en un broker nacional. Si baja un 12%, ya subirá. Y es una prima de seguro que pago gustoso.

De todas formas, la mayor parte del dinero sigue a la espera de una corrección. Este es el primer paso.


----------



## burbujas (11 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que, inventen lo que inventen, el euro tiene que pegar un petardazo hacia abajo. McDonalds hasta que no me demuestre lo contrario está alcista, la cogí en 87 ó 88, la solté en casi 93... así que no siento que le haya pasado el tren.
> 
> Coca Cola lleva aumentando dividendos un porrón de años, y los resultados siguen siendo cada vez mejores. Además, creo que aún puede crecer en emergentes, y más siendo 10.000 millones de personas en una década. No me preocupa su cotización, no las voy a soltar ni aunque coticen a 20 mientras den dividendos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, yo también soy de mirar overseas... y también lo que tú dices inventen lo que inventen (quitas, eurobonos lo que sea... todo veo dolor para el euro).


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Actualizo y buenos días



Puto server...







Tanto la zona de soporte como la de resistencia han funcionado muy bien. Es importante ver como el precio paraba en los 8.444 y como tras su rotura ha salido al alza hacia la siguiente resistencia. Hamijo ghkghk, ahora sí que no puede haber duda de que la línea era buena 

Aprovecho para comentar una cosa ahora que el server parece funcionar... Cuando dije que veía factibles los 9.700 todavía no habíamos roto los 8.800 al alza. Luego, en los 9.XXX comenté que antes de continuar veía un recorte muy sangriento hasta los 8.300 y desde ahí probablemente lanzar una última onda de rebote fuerte en la que tal vez se pudieran alcanzar nuevos máximos. Así pues, desde que el índice se empezó a hostiar, la filosofía no ha sido comprar para aprovechar subidas hasta los 9.700, sino mantenerse a la espera de un suelo que no se ha producido para ver si realmente el IBEX seguía con disposición de alcanzar ese nivel, y durante este tiempo no me he cansado de repetir que veríamos un lateral desesperante, que era momento de ajustar los stops en función de lo que había -alta volatilidad y movimientos amplios-, sin grandes pretensiones más allá de lo que nos ofrece este lateral (y joder lo bien que están funcionando los niveles). En bolsa los escenarios cambian y es muy importante no quedarse estancado en el guión cuando el índice ya ha pasado página.

Por ahora lo que puedo decir es tal y como se ha desarrollado la caída, los esquemas que tenía en mente pasan a estar en cuarentena, cuando no rotos.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2011)

Y yo que creo que es semi-festivo y esta subida es de gratis...bueno, lo veremos la próxima semana


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y yo que creo que es semi-festivo y esta subida es de gratis...bueno, lo veremos la próxima semana



Para mí la resistencia importante son los 620-650, en el gráfico que cito se ve mejor el por qué.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Che Claca, no marees! El lunes el gap ya es por encima de 8.670.


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Para el lunes... Sarkosi tiene que dimitir pork la deuda Francesa se acerca a los 400 XDD y para abajo todos !! jeje

Na, si el lunes abrimos con peponazo... ¿hay cambio de tendencia no? no veo lo de los 620 de Claca... :/, parece como si ya hubieramos pasado el limite 443 verdadero techo y ahora para arriba todo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Dax ahora haciendo divergencias fuertes en velas de 5 minutos (me imagino que todos usamos las Heikin Ashi para el intradiario) con estocástico y RSI (sobre 6060), vamos a intentar recoger otros 50 pipos


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Puto server...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca el ibex acaba de desarrollar una bandera ¿confimaria en 8640? , si no equivoco el objetivo estaria en torno a 9000





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Para el lunes... Sarkosi tiene que dimitir pork la deuda Francesa se acerca a los 400 XDD y para abajo todos !! jeje
> 
> Na, si el lunes abrimos con peponazo... ¿hay cambio de tendencia no? no veo lo de los 620 de Claca... :/, parece como si ya hubieramos pasado el limite 443 verdadero techo y ahora para arriba todo.



Bueno, yo no hablaba de techo... pero sí, para mí la zona dura de verdad son los 6XX, hasta que no se van superados veo mucho peligro para el IBEX en el corto plazo. Es verdad que de momento se ha respetado el canal y la zona de soportes, pero no es menos cierto que todo el mundo busca largos de nuevo, cuando en realidad estas sesiones hemos visto un IBEX muy débil y todavía está por debajo de la resistencia principal.

Mirando el SAN, TEF y el BBVA yo no puedo ser optimista, pero obviamente es una valoración muy subjetiva.


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Nov 2011)

De momento, claca, se ha ido clavando, bajada a 8300 y subida.
Los esquemas anteriores, supongo que te referiras a que ahora se iria a los 9xxx para luego caer ya a niveles muy inferiores.
Son esos los esquemas que se han roto ahora o cuales son? que nos has dejado con la duda?
Ves que no superara los 8600 mas o menos y que ya no se ira a maximos, o que no caera? cual de las dos cosas se ha roto, la posible subida y luego bajada, o que ya no bajara mucho mas y vamos "pa rriba"?
Gracias a todos por enseñarnos tanto.

Por cierto, yo no creo que el par EU/USD se vaya a ir abajo tan facilmente. Los USA tambien saben darle bien a la maquinita y no creo que quieran ver un dolar fuerte tan facilmente, pero vamos, en el mercado de divisas cualquier cosa es posible


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca el ibex acaba de desarrollar una bandera ¿confimaria en 8640? , si no equivoco el objetivo estaria en torno a 9000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nop, eso no es una bandera. La figura de continuación de tendencia es la que yo te señalo en azul, y la que hoy ha dado grandes resultados en el intradía:







Sobre banderas, gallardetes y demás (el primer enlace que he encontrado, simplemente):

figuras continuacion tendencia: banderas y gallardetes


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Fibonacci explica otro dias en velas de 5 minutos con dobles estructuras realizadas y activadas a distinta escala (la fiabilidad de la segunda es muy alta..por eso tengo mis reservas para la tercera del próximo día, deberíamos tocar la zona antes de 8490-8440 con un pivot en 8410, salvo que sea acelerada y eso no sería bueno..)





Saludos


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> De momento, claca, se ha ido clavando, bajada a 8300 y subida.
> Los esquemas anteriores, supongo que te referiras a que ahora se iria a los 9xxx para luego caer ya a niveles muy inferiores.
> Son esos los esquemas que se han roto ahora o cuales son? que nos has dejado con la duda?
> Ves que no superara los 8600 mas o menos y que ya no se ira a maximos, o que no caera? cual de las dos cosas se ha roto, la posible subida y luego bajada, o que ya no bajara mucho mas y vamos "pa rriba"?
> ...



Que no esperaba que la caída se desarrollara de este modo, con un deterioro tan elevado de las estructuras alcistas de los valores. No pinta bien para los 9.700, es decir, ahora mismo no veo una base sólida para apostar a ellos, porque si se alcanzarán o no eso me es imposible saberlo. Así que vamos a los que tenemos encima de la mesa: las cosas mejorarían mucho con la superación de los 650... si tengo tiempo, el finde intento explicar por qué.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2011)

La salida del chulibex por debajo de 8375 ha resultado ser más falsa que un duro de madera.

Por debajo de 8800 no se puede tener garantía de nada que huela a largo.

Sigo pensando que estamos en uno de los momentos de mercado más peligrosos de los últimos 15 años. Estando así, scalp y poco más es lo recomendable.


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Que majo el ositooo, ¿Estara invernando mucho tiempo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Cábalas para futuro.
Veamos, el ajuste de la tendencia bajista nos llevó a los 9351, fibo del 50% de la gran estructura bajista de 3500 ptos realizadas hasta 7500. Yo creía que nos ibamos a los 9600-9700 (fibo del 61,8%). Bueno, pues parece que puede ser complicado, además, MM200 ponderada es una zona de resistencia muy fuerte y empezamos a bajar, sin fuerza en ADX ni distribución, así que no creo que sea la que nos mande a los 6000 miles ni tan siquiera a los 7500 creo. En estos 2 ciclos alcistas yo veo (y habría que profundizarr más en subondas corregidas en fibos etc) pero veo las 5 ondas realizadas de un tendencial alcista y ahora una onda A, y que en mi opinión, como comenté ayer y hoy a primera hora estaba finiquitada, tb creía que en unas sesiones más iríamos a la onda B que coincidiría con cierre de gap y fibo del 61,8% de esta bajista (tb puede que toquemos la MM 200 a esas alturas), empezaríamos luego lo que entiendo una onda C extendida que nos mandaría a la zona 7770 (si rompemos los 8200 para abajo donde tb se activaría otra 2ª estructura en rojo) y así sucesivamente 
Efectivamente los 8650 (como comentó Claca) son un fibo de resistencia (además anteriormente respetado) y un cruce con la MM 50 ponderada (otra zona de soportes/resistencias claves, podéis ver en el gráfico como suelen frenar las cotizaciones en esta MM), tb uso la MM exponencial de 30 sesiones y cruces para el intradiario.
Bueno, pues como siempre, a ver qué ocurre..ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2011)

A mí me ha sorprendido mucho la subida de hoy.

Tenían que hacerlo rematadamente bien para subirlo hasta donde lo han hecho. Cualquier traspies o duda hubiera mandado al foso a los índices. 

Lo que quiero saber es si esto ha sido obra y gracia del mundo gacela.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Nop, eso no es una bandera. La figura de continuación de tendencia es la que yo te señalo en azul, y la que hoy ha dado grandes resultados en el intradía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy agradecido


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2011)

A las buenas noches!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

EL día de hoy ha sido bastante gacelero, sobre todo por la tarde donde los leoncios se han ido al bar y se han olvidado casi por completo del mercado. Durante la mañana han mostrado la patita pero siempre desde los matorrales y camuflados.

Lo más destacable de la mañana ha sido una orden de 114 contratos al alza a las 9:45, aunque hemos tenido algunas órdenes más de cierto calibre, siempre al alza. Por la tarde hemos tenido alguna orden pequeña pero muy poca cosa, han estado bastante inactivos con muy poco movimiento.

En subasta han comprado unos 90 contratos.

En resumen, nos llevan un tanto locos últimamente con el tema de los volúmenes (en el precio también, todo hay que decirlo). Han metido toda la carne en el asador durante la primera hora y luego se han olvidado del tema. La proximidad del precio a máximos del día y el que no hayan deshecho las posiciones compradas durante la mañana me lleva a pensar en gap al alza para el lunes o subida durante la mañana, la inactividad también es señal de que la tendencia seguirá intacta.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> ...



Interpretación Gacela-León de ayer, hoy el próximo lunes
Los 8250-8205 ha sido el punto de venta gacelera masiva, zona de pequeña acumulación manos fuertes, entran y los 8460 se convierten en zona de ilusión. Hoy todo Dios está sonriente jeje y el lunes por la mañana, como dices, pues igual se acelera esta tendencia y eso , nos vamos (que es complicado pq es una resistencia muy fuerte por encima de 8650), aquí ya entra hasta la gacela doméstica, todo se terminó, se ha ido Berlusconi el impopular. Se habla de que vienen nuevos equipos de gobierno a Grecia e Italia (ojo!! sin consenso, con incertidumbre electoral..), todo Dios feliz, Dax e IBEX sin descansar y a comprar y en ese momento, entran los SP 500 por la tarde en uno de esos dos días lunes-martes (tocan los máximos otra vez la directriz bajista si es que no la toca hoy) y BOOM!!


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Hablando un poco en serio y temeroso... Italia... Berlusconi K.O., Grecia... Papa1 K.O, España ... Zapatero K.O (con elecciones), Portugal... Socrates K.O, Irlanda .... Brian Cowen K.O.....Belgica ... Herman Van Rompuy (Si el Presidente del Consejo Europeo es el presidente de Belgica) haciendo lo que Merkel dice.

Francia?... ¿Caerá Sarkozy para Febrero?... y por fin ... ¿Quinto Reich?...


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido mucho la subida de hoy.
> 
> Tenían que hacerlo rematadamente bien para subirlo hasta donde lo han hecho. Cualquier traspies o duda hubiera mandado al foso a los índices.
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es si esto ha sido obra y gracia del mundo gacela.



Te confirmo

He seguido a GAMESA todo el dia viendo los volumenes hasta el 5º nivel de profundidad y salvo una orden de compra a media mañana de 25000 titulos las gordas han sido siempre en el lado de la venta moviendose para no colapsar en una cifra e ir soltando papel
Seguiran soltando papel la semana que viene mientras entre el gacelio,creo que se iran hasta los 3,80 como maximo para caer de plomo el viernes.
Intentaran llevarselo a 2,90 despues de que salga el mariano en cuanto aparezca una excusa y situar ahi un nuevo techo


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te confirmo
> 
> He seguido a GAMESA todo el dia viendo los volumenes hasta el 5º nivel de profundidad y salvo una orden de compra a media mañana de 25000 titulos las gordas han sido siempre en el lado de la venta moviendose para no colapsar en una cifra e ir soltando papel
> Seguiran soltando papel la semana que viene mientras entre el gacelio,creo que se iran hasta los 3,80 como maximo para caer de plomo el viernes.
> Intentaran llevarselo a 2,90 despues de que salga el mariano en cuanto aparezca una excusa y situar ahi un nuevo techo



La pregunta del millon seria... ¿A que precio está dispuesta Iberdrola hacer una Opa por el 100%? ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> La pregunta del millon seria... ¿A que precio está dispuesta Iberdrola hacer una Opa por el 100%? ienso:



Has dado en el clavo
Sobre el 20% del capital es el que se mueve en bolsa
Ese 20 es de especuladores que venderan con dos duros de beneficio,le queda otro 11% para dominar la sociedad,absorberla y sacarla de bolsa

Lo suyo seria comprarla en opa sobre 2 y pico,con 200 millones les sobra::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Doble techo de campeonato (pendiente de activar por debajo de 2,4 +-) en el cruce forex de euro-libra turca..habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## J-Z (11 Nov 2011)

Libra turca, estais a otro nivel joder :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2011)

Yo de ti me miraria la inflacion en turquia
un pais que en un mes se incrementa en un 25% respecto al mes anterior la inflacion no es muy fiable para hacer jueguecitos con su moneda


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Libra turca, estais a otro nivel joder :XX:



si, los viernes antes de salir a cenar algo y eso (aunque no tengo demasiadas ganas) hago un repaso para ver "oportunidades" (sí, como en los grandes almacenes) y en general miro así algunos cruces del euro (con dólar, libra, dólar australiano, yen) y alguno salteado por ahí. Es que los cruces en fibos (y sabéis que me gustan esas razones matemáticas) son muy chulillos..
Nada, quería significar que el doble techo (aún no activado) es de campeonato (por otra parte CMC está rebajando sus horquillas, en Dax ya son 2 ptos unicamente y en cruces son muy bajos, y para sacarte unos euros para cenar bien..)


----------



## ghkghk (11 Nov 2011)

Entro, veo que se está hablando de la libra turca, sé que no pinto nada y me voy a cenar. Que paseis un buen finde y nos vamos leyendo!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo de ti me miraria la inflacion en turquia
> un pais que en un mes se incrementa en un 25% respecto al mes anterior la inflacion no es muy fiable para hacer jueguecitos con su moneda



si, pero repito que los mercados eso ya lo descuentan ( la inflación, los terremotos y los meteoritos a la Tierra), en el AT, el precio descuenta todo :baba:
Yo veo cotizaciones que con + o - posiblidades hacer formaciones chartistas , estructuras de impulsos etc etc que tienen alta o baja fiabilidad de cumplirse.
Ya dije antes que es por ver "Oportunidades" cara al futuro :rolleye:


----------



## Locke (11 Nov 2011)

Cuidado con las imágenes que colgáis que sus enganchan con los badoos bajaos....


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2011)

Los paquetones de compra en el SP que había en 1258 ha hecho evidente que de ahí no bajaba. Han dejado claro que el lunes toca verde.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Locke dijo:


> Cuidado con las imágenes que colgáis que sus enganchan con los badoos bajaos....



sí, ya me lo han dicho hace unos días 
de vez en cuando, para no dormirme pronto estoy como quién dice a la par..


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Nov 2011)

¿Qué tal el subidón de hoy, amigo Ghkghk? Espero que genial.


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> (me imagino que todos usamos las Heikin Ashi para el intradiario)




Er... no. :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los paquetones de compra en el SP que había en 1258 ha hecho evidente que de ahí no bajaba. Han dejado claro que el lunes toca verde.



A ver si no lo estropean los perroflautas italianos el domingo, que de todo son capaces.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Nov 2011)

Buendos dias a la noche,

entro porque leo noseque de libra turca, y ni yo voy tan borracho como para imaginarmelo, ni tan sereno como para imaginarme que turquia tiene una moneda que cotiza en forex.

Pongo algo que lleve al hilo de nuevo a cosas interesantes.







Señores pongan curvas en su vida, de todo tipo, que vicio malo. 

Yo tampoco tengo de la heiki esa, envieme una si le sobra.


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Cada día que pasa le veo más sibaritia.com , Sr. Chinazo :fiufiu:

Me place y me complace. 

Dígame, ¿cómo andan los planes para este fin de semana?





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buendos dias a la noche,
> 
> entro porque leo noseque de libra turca, y ni yo voy tan borracho como para imaginarmelo, ni tan sereno como para imaginarme que turquia tiene una moneda que cotiza en forex.
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Nov 2011)

Andamos probando en un circuito la nueva serie f20, que le voy a decir. No hay nada mejor que probar un coche a jierro, y sin haberlo pagado, ando con cuidado de no estamparlo mas que nada para que no me pase nada a mi, total, luego lo venden en premium ocasion.

Lo mas importante para usted, es que los rs5 no se salen del circuito y no van precisamente lentos, sera por la traccion esa a todas las ruedas, incluidas las delanteras ::

Me quedo con el m3, ademas el tio que cronometra no me inspira confianza, esta en nomina de audi, seguro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Er... no. :rolleye:



pues no pasa nada (yo tampoco las uso siempre, pero ayudan para el intradia, digamos que quitan bastante factor emocional de las velas ) o


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Andamos probando en un circuito la nueva serie f20, que le voy a decir. No hay nada mejor que probar un coche a jierro, y sin haberlo pagado, ando con cuidado de no estamparlo mas que nada para que no me pase nada a mi, total, luego lo venden en premium ocasion.



"Premium ocasión". Sin duda, hay veces en que hay que quitarse el sombrero ante los pollos de marketing. Unos fieras, si Ud. me entiende ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Andamos probando en un circuito la nueva serie f20, que le voy a decir. No hay nada mejor que probar un coche a jierro, y sin haberlo pagado, ando con cuidado de no estamparlo mas que nada para que no me pase nada a mi, total, luego lo venden en premium ocasion.



Eso no es lo que se llama buena publicidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Nov 2011)

Yo soy sincero, muestra o pruebas le dicen, esos y gerencia, caca de la vaca, haganme caso. Tendran pocos km, pero a jierro todos.

Demo, ahora la palabra magica para llamar a los coches que se han llevado a jierro por todo aquel que lo ha montado se llama demo.

BMW Premium Selection. Vehculos de Ocasin Certificados. Coches de segunda mano certificados.

Los de marketing son unos genios, en todas las empresas, el marketing ha alcanzado tal delirio que no se soporta ni a si mismo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buendos dias a la noche,
> 
> entro porque leo noseque de libra turca, y ni yo voy tan borracho como para imaginarmelo, ni tan sereno como para imaginarme que turquia tiene una moneda que cotiza en forex.
> 
> ...



Que no, que yo no estoy en el cruce eur-libra turca..que es un sondeo que hago los fines de semana para ver si hay algo de rebajas en el AT..Es como esos eletrodoméstico que ponen los carrefour o mediamarkt de devoluciones a un precio de risa (yo he comprado alguna videocámara y tal por una mierda que me ha funcionado cojonudamente). Pues aquí, igual, me parece que hay un doble techo de campeonato en este cruce (en todos los que veo, el euro sale palmando vaya vaya)


----------



## alvapost (11 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Pido consejo. Tengo unas telefónicas en cartera, que gracias a dividendos me han dejado unas plusvalías de unos 550 euros. Viendo los resultados publicados hoy...¿creéis que es mejor deshacerse de ellas y si llegara el caso comprarlas más abajo, o mantengo?



Fuera el lunes a la tarde, inestables.


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> ayudan para el intradia, digamos que quitan bastante factor emocional de las velas ) o



Esa opinión suya me interesa...

No entiendo cómo pueden ayudar para el intradía, por cuanto no son más que derivaciones sencillas de las candlesticks OHLC de toda la vida (sumas, restas, alguna división entre 2... )

Esencialmente, proporcionan la misma información que las velas tradicionales, pero ligeramente transformada. 

En otras palabras, es como aquel que dice que le resulta más fácil leer un texto formateado a doble espacio, porque lleva toda su vida haciéndolo así y está acostumbrado a eso. El texto a doble espacio contiene la misma información que el texto formateado a espacio sencillo, sólo que está ligeramente modificado en su presentación (una línea en blanco más entre cada línea de texto).

El contenido sigue siendo el mismo, obviamente. 

¿No está de acuerdo en que la utilidad de las velas "estilo" HA está limitada a una cuestión de comodidad, costumbre o percepción personal de aquella persona que gusta de usarlas?

Dejando a los humanos y saltando a los computadores, la argumentación se repite (eso sí, con mayor complejidad de cálculo): los distintos algoritmos neurales no requieren de ningún indicador de trading en sus entradas. 

¿Por qué? Porque los indicadores no son más que derivaciones sencillas matemáticas de los datos básicos de mercado (sumas, restas, divisiones, series....). Un aproximador neural puede rederivar toda la información que proporcionan los indicadores, sin tener que usar indicadores. Para un algoritmo neural, un indicador de trading no es más que otra forma de expresar lo mismo (datos de mercado).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

alvapost dijo:


> Fuera el lunes a la tarde, inestables.



Ya se han colgado varios gráficos de telef y había que hacer varios zooms para ver el objetivo que preveíamos :8::8: (yo, éstas las tengo en plan depósito desde hace unos meses, aunque no mantienen el dividendo ni de chiste) pero el profit warning que avisabamos para hoy ha sido...
Es un ejercicio para que lo haga alguién, es decir: si telef. con x millones de acciones (hay que mirar el nº de acciones) con un dividendo actual que anda por el 1,6, con esos beneficios previsibles, o minora el dividendo a no sé, a 1-1,2 o aunque meta un pay-out del beneficio del 100% no le da. Sería interesante saber a cuanto dividendo le daría a telefónica con el bº actual (sin ampliaciones de k), ya lo anunciarán, ya..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Nov 2011)

Ojeando el hilo hoy, veon que el señor ghkghk ha acabado por comprar y hacerse con la mayoria en BME, y ha emprendido la tarea de alcanzar una posicion dominante en un buen puñado de empresas americnas. Malo para el ibex, ha perdido al que quizas sea el institucional que mas volumen movia en muchas cotizadas.

Y los usa que me haran poner una estrellita de avatar, y ya la tengo decidida. Una de las pocas estrellitas que si me regalan me quedo un par de dias.


----------



## alvapost (11 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Que majo el ositooo, ¿Estara invernando mucho tiempo?



No esta hibernado, esta esperando a cazar a la foquilla distraida.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esa opinión suya me interesa...
> 
> No entiendo cómo pueden ayudar para el intradía, por cuanto no son más que derivaciones sencillas de las candlesticks OHLC de toda la vida (sumas, restas, alguna división entre 2... )
> 
> ...



A ver, son muy consistentes. En una tendencia intradiaria bajista o alcista, ves de esta manera, series largas de velas rojas o verdes (y cuando cortan 2 seguidas al otro color, cambias por ejemplo), no entremezcladas, eso sí, por lo general, tienes que configurarlas. Por ejemplo, en una serie bajista (de rojas vamos) aunque aparezca una vela verde independientemente de su significado, si está tiene el cierre por debajo de la roja anterior, la conviertes en roja, para no alterar la tendencia y tu visión de la misma, los dojis los pasas al color de la tendencia, etc etc. Si estás mirando varios gráficos, ayuda, si estás centrado en uno o dos, pues no, puedes seguir las velas de siempre perfectamente e interpretar la formación de velas ( a mi me gusta, pero lo hago a cierre de mercado, en el intradia miro las típicas: estrellas fugaces, envolventes, martillos, hombres colgados y alguna formación que veo a la vista). Para eliminar este trabajo de interpretación, sigues unas pautas como las que comenté que elimina un poco el factor de cambio (lo que llamo emocional vamos).


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buendos dias a la noche,
> 
> entro porque leo noseque de libra turca, y ni yo voy tan borracho como para imaginarmelo, ni tan sereno como para imaginarme que turquia tiene una moneda que cotiza en forex.
> 
> ...



Yo ya las llevo puestas de fábrica¡¡:XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

Un ejemplo rápido (y eso que sería para períodos + cortos , pero vale igual).
Donde sales (se sale tarde, claro) con comisiones, efecto horquilla salvo cruces, Dax y pocos más con velas normales y donde saldría con las heiken
Son el mismo gráfico:










aguantas más con las segundas..
Oye, que no voy de resabido ,que se aprende todos los días y aquí hay gente buenísima, geniales vamos, mucho mucho mejores que yo, pero como me parece un foro que trata más o menos bien este tema, pues entro ...
(que conste, que aunque llevaba mucho tiempo fuera del foro de burbuja, creo que debo ser de los más antiguos, cuando se escapaban de las manos las viviendas y algunos veíamos que no parecía muy lógico lo que estaba pasando:ouch::ouch


----------



## sirpask (11 Nov 2011)

Veo que en este foro le damos todos a la ginebra... Por cierto ya se que es dificil ser profeta en tu tierra... pero esta ginerbra no tiene nada que envidiar a esa que has puesto:







Aunque yo me quedo con la Rives destilada una unica vez que sabe a enebro que parece que estas en el campo.


----------



## faraico (11 Nov 2011)

Muy interesante lo del crono panaudista.

Respecto al tema bolsa, me comentan que hay por aquí un negrito preparado para la próxima semana por si alguien se descuida.

Tengan cuidado


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, que no voy de resabido ,que se aprende todos los días y aquí hay gente buenísima, geniales vamos, mucho mucho mejores que yo, pero como me parece un foro que trata más o menos bien este tema, pues entro ...
> (que conste, que aunque llevaba mucho tiempo fuera del foro de burbuja, creo que debo ser de los más antiguos, cuando se escapaban de las manos las viviendas y algunos veíamos que no parecía muy lógico lo que estaba pasando:ouch::ouch



Pare, pare, no vaya tan rápido, que yo se lo preguntaba "bona fide" y con ánimo de enfrentar opiniones y puntos de vista :cook: 

Si todos los que disentimos de alguno aquí fuéramos resabidos, entonces, déjeme ponerle mi lista de resabidos:

- el claca, maldito hereje del AT, que arderá en el infierno
- el chinazo, con el cacharrazo ese del M5, un barco con ruedas
- el guybrush, con sus amigos leoncios imaginarios, que los invoca cuando se siente solo :XX:
- el nico, apóstol del claca; no le digo ná y ya se lo he dicho tó.
- la silenciosa, Dama del Lago de los Pescados Podridos

esos son los más punzantes que me vienen a la memoria ahora mismo, pero puedo seguir esforzándome...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pare, pare, no vaya tan rápido, que yo se lo preguntaba "bona fide" y con ánimo de enfrentar opiniones y puntos de vista :cook:
> 
> Si todos los que disentimos de alguno aquí fuéramos resabidos, entonces, déjeme ponerle mi lista de resabidos:
> 
> ...



buenos, buenos, incluso el de los 10.700 (y ahora mismo, hay una improbabilísima posibilidad de una ruptura de un triángulo que nos mandaría por ahi, pero eso, improbabilísima (como yo hoy de salir a tomar algo, y era probable hace un rato ienso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Nov 2011)

muy agradecido por mencionar los heikin ashi, ANHQV. He estado buscando info acerca de este estilo de representacion y viendo el cierre usa con el mismo y solo puedo que decir que es exactamente como usted dice.

les dejo este enlace que me ha sido de mucha utilidad: http://www.earnforex.com/forex-e-books/trading-strategy/Using_The_Heikin_Ashi_Technique_D_Valcu.pdf


----------



## Claca (12 Nov 2011)

Para los que se vayan de marcha -entre los que me inlcuyo-, para que vayan reflexionando mientras hacen desaparecer el alcoLoL de sus copas. Los tres mosquetibex:

TEF:







SAN:







BBVA:







Mientras estén debajo de la resistencia, cuidadito. No se ha roto nada, yo mismo voté alcista en la encuesta, pero hay que andarse con ojo, porque los deberes no se han hecho todavía y veo a la gente muy emocionada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> muy agradecido por mencionar los heikin ashi, ANHQV. He estado buscando info acerca de este estilo de representacion y viendo el cierre usa con el mismo y solo puedo que decir que es exactamente como usted dice.
> 
> les dejo este enlace que me ha sido de mucha utilidad: http://www.earnforex.com/forex-e-books/trading-strategy/Using_The_Heikin_Ashi_Technique_D_Valcu.pdf



Muchas gracias, de todas formas ,como todo, puede fallar y no lo recomiendo en fases de alta volatilidad (aunque la volatilidad se ve en sesiones + largas, logicamente). Creo que hay representaciones muy buenas, las renko, las punto y figura ( de esta última, hay mucho escrito sobre dobles techos-suelos que se cumplen en sentido contrario a las velas normales pero con mayor fiabilidad incluso, etc) deben ser muy buenas, pero hay que leer mucho y tal y practicar, practicar y perder, etc y joder, no hay tiempo (para otra reencarnacion) . No sé,a ver si alguno se anima por aquí a controlar este tipo de representaciones.


----------



## Claca (12 Nov 2011)

Y banksters:







El nivel que no debía romperse, se ha roto. Esto es lo que me preocupa más, porque sin bancos acompañando no hay IBEX en 9.700. 

Veo que la línea inferior del canal sigue verde, pero obviamente pasa a ser ahora una resistencia, no voy a editarlo que me da palo. Buen finde a todos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2011)

todo es ir probando, siempre hay margen de optimizacion. en mi caso y para mi sistema de decisiones, todo parece indicar que me sera de gran ayuda, junto a las herramientas habituales.

otro "invento" que me resulta especialmente util es el volumen en niveles en precio.






del resto de estilos de representacion, poco he indagado, solo un poco el tick distribution, pero solo por encima. decir que parece muy interesante si se le dedica tiempo y se configura ajustado al time-frame de la operativa de cada uno.


----------



## Caos (12 Nov 2011)

Esto está visto para sentencia EMO, hoy era el día propicio para subir y hacer el tercer top. Queda un poco de espacio por arriba (volver a probar la MM200 y seguramente fallar por tercera vez) en caso de querer subirlo un tanto más pero ha habido muchos intentos fallidos de backtest para volver a la senda alcista, especialmente en el par EURUSD, en el SP500 (donde se ha perdido la subida desde los 1170) y el repunte de la deuda en un día a medio gas ha servido para hacer dump de la deuda italiana y euros.

La subida del crudo y de las cotizadas relacionadas está sirviendo para distribuir esas acciones también desde hace unos días. Si no abrimos con gap al alza podría ser ligera subida por la mañana para cerrar en rojo o planos, un poco más mareando la perdiz a lo mejor para seguir atrapando toros por estos niveles y a bajar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> todo es ir probando, siempre hay margen de optimizacion. en mi caso y para mi sistema de decisiones, todo parece indicar que me sera de gran ayuda, junto a las herramientas habituales.
> 
> otro "invento" que me resulta especialmente util es el volumen en niveles en precio.
> 
> ...



es como un eliminador de ruido (velas poco consistentes), sabes (bueno, yo por lo general, casi siempre veo series de 3-4 a más velas) que si sales en la segunda, pierdes una vela (solo faltaría) pero en resistencias, soportes, fibos etc puedes meterte cuando se ve el cambio. A mi, me gusta.
el de distribución de volumen es muy bueno pq refuerzan zonas soporte o resistencia.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2011)

"11/11/2011 Italia prohíbe las posiciones cortas al descubierto desde el 1 de diciembre

La Comisión Nacional para las Sociedades de Bolsa de Italia (Consob) ha decidido prohibir las ventas cortas al descubierto sobre todas las acciones que cotizan en mercados regulados italianos independientemente del lugar donde se comercializan a partir de las 0.00 horas del próximo 1 de diciembre, según informó el organismo en un comunicado. Asimismo, ha acordado prolongar hasta el 15 de enero la prohibición de adoptar posiciones cortas sobre los valores del sector financiero italiano, que inicialmente estaban prohibidas hasta el 11 de noviembre, pero que el organismo ha decido prorrogar por la volatilidad que atraviesan actualmente los mercados financieros."

Invertia


----------



## The Hellion (12 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Veo que en este foro le damos todos a la ginebra... Por cierto ya se que es dificil ser profeta en tu tierra... pero esta ginerbra no tiene nada que envidiar a esa que has puesto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tridestilada... buuuuhhh!

K-25 - Viernes de mi corazón








Mire cómo se hacen bien las cosas: 16 destilaciones :XX::XX:

Y un ingrediente secreto: agua del Nervión :XX::XX::XX: (Que digo yo, qué necesidad hay de decir que le has puesto agua del Nervión a algo que pretendes hacer pasar por potable, en el sentido de susceptible de ser bebido sin provocar riesgo para la salud humana; salvo que sea una maniobra para relacionar la ginebra con Chuck Norris, al estilo de "el tío capaz de beber agua del Nervión y vivir para contarlo").

Y además tienen los huevos de decir que es una de las mejores ginebras del mundo. La ginebra la hacen en Amurrio, pero el de marketing es de Bilbao, fijo. :XX::XX::XX:

Porque en Bilbao hacemos edificios como este, y pedimos 10.000 euros metro cuadrado: 







Que no se diga. Ginebras con 16 destilaciones, y edificios con todos los estilos que quepa imaginar.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2011)

Telefónica: cuando los números rojos son lo menos importante - CincoDías.com


----------



## vyk (12 Nov 2011)

*Berlusconi amenaza ahora con no apoyar a Monti como su sucesor
*
Napolitano exige a los políticos "cohesión" y "responsabilidad" ante la crisis - elEconomista.es

Y yo me c*** en su p*** madre.

A ver si el lunes cae un Big Guano por culpa del papaberzas este...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Veo que en este foro le damos todos a la ginebra... Por cierto ya se que es dificil ser profeta en tu tierra... pero esta ginerbra no tiene nada que envidiar a esa que has puesto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es que los de Bilbao somos de todo el mundo, bilbao es mu grande, mas que la Tierra entera 



The Hellion dijo:


> Tridestilada... buuuuhhh!
> 
> K-25 - Viernes de mi corazón
> 
> ...



Por ahi hay pisos igual no a 10k el metro, pero si a 6 y 7k el metro, buena zona. El edificio no le he visto acabado del todo, pero creo que ahora es mas feo que antes de acabarlo. Eso a San Sebastian joder, a ver si les afea algo. 
Y la torre de Iberdrola, que? de eso no dice nada? ha quedado chula chula. Yo tengo una visita pendiente.

Al señor faraico advertirle, que le he pedido al cronometrador su nomina, que queria ver quien la firmaba, no me ha dejado, asi que puedo asegurar al 100% que esta en nomina de audi, no encuentro explicacion a que el rs5 haga mejor crono que los m3. Eso o que el crono es tipo benjamin boton y vaya hacia atras, asi el mas rapido es el mas lento en realidad.

La bolsa bien, subiendo, una subida mas falsa que los pobres de Neguri.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Yo no bebo ginebra, pero este es el regalo que me pide mi hermano por navidad (su señora visellera no le deja comprarla nunca):

GINEBRA CITADELLE RESERVA - Comprar Ginebra Citadelle Reserva - Precio Ginebra

Ustedes me dirán si está buena...


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2011)

Tengo el último informe de telefónica



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={71ad5245-efd8-440d-9eb0-8ab1c5fc6ef7}


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={c21023ca-a387-4c85-807c-bd5292210ee5}


España no es el mercado objetivo de Telefónica, yo no me preocuparía porque Telefonica pierda cuota en España, de hecho me preocuparía de verdad si viese que Telefónica utiliza toda su estructura para competir de forma salvaje aquí.
España es su mercado vaca como dirían los de BCG, y esta buscando reducir sus costes fijos al mínimo y mientras buscar países donde espere que vayan a surgir una masa elevada de clase media y se terminen convirtiendo en mercados estrella....(Brasil,países de Sudamérica, China, India, países del musulmanes)
En el informe casi todo el rato hablan de Sudamérica y mas concretamente de Brasil, aunque ojo con brasil tiene un megaburbujon. Pero bueno mientras brasil aguante Telefónica aguantará.Al ritmo que van en España yo me inclino a pensar que la que se llevara el pastel con el tiempo será orange.
Yo me preocuparía por los resultados de telefónica este y dos años mas porque lo va a pasar mal pero seguramente a largo se vea beneficiada, fíjese mas bien en sus ventas y el coste de las ventas para saber su margen bruto así sabrá si una compañía es eficiente o no. Por ejemplo una compañía muy buena es Eon pero tiene unos costes de ventas altos, estoy seguro que si no lo han anunciado ya seguramente en los próximos años hará una re estructuración de plantilla..


Pd: Muchas gracias por sus thaks ghkghk, viniendo de uno de los leones del foro es todo un halago


----------



## vyk (12 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo no bebo ginebra, pero este es el regalo que me pide mi hermano por navidad (su señora visellera no le deja comprarla nunca):
> 
> ...



Tá buena, tá buena...


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo el último informe de telefónica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el mercado europeo aún tienen más competencia que en España. Y en Latam se está complicando conservar el margen.
El verdadero problema de Telefónica (que es un telco magnífica) es que está en un mercado que se estrangula y han vivido de apretar a proveedores y disminuir las inversiones en red. Parten de un margen sobre ebitda muy elevado ... y su competencia se conforma con menos margen (en realidad van mejorando la cuenta de resultado amortizando inversiones) por lo que Telefónica solamente puede (el mercado está saturado) mantener ingresos (o crecer ligeramente) a base de bajar precios con lo que el margen se deteriora. Algo que no quieren asumir porque afecta a la cotización bursátil.

En negocio con margenes del 30% es magnífico pero en bolsa cotiza a la baja si el año anterior los tenía del 40%. Este símil es lo que representa el desafío de esta empresa y por qué hay que diferencia entre un buen negocio y una buena inversión bursátil.

Y como no quieren renunciar a seguir teniendo márgenes altos (hasta que nuestras abuelas fallezcan, entre los jóvenes y gente con formación lo tienen muy complicado), pues dejan de invertir en red e innovación ... cada año estarán peor y finalizarán siendo mediocres sin nada en lo que destacar.:XX:


----------



## The Hellion (12 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo no bebo ginebra, pero este es el regalo que me pide mi hermano por navidad (su señora visellera no le deja comprarla nunca):
> 
> ...



Yo solo he probado la "normal" y está muy buena. Fue de las primeras "nuevas ginebras", si no me equivoco.

Esta reserva, con crianza en barrica de champagne, de todas formas, no se yo si se prestará a combinaciones con burbujitas. 

Por ahí dicen esto: 



> Yo la Citadelle Reserve la marido con una tónica 1724 servida son suavidad y sin apenas agitar para que la burbuja no mate los matices de la ginebra.
> 
> Hielos hechos con zumo de naranja e infusion de enebro y un poquito de cardamomo le dan un toque fantástico



Ginebra Citadelle Réserve | Sibaritissimo

De todas formas, al paso que vamos, va a ser necesario un AT de esos con ondas y fibos para pedir un gintonic: marca de ginebra, marca de tónica, tipo de hielos infusionados, guarniciones...

Por si alguien se cansa de tanta ginebra y tanta tónica, les propongo una vuelta a la infancia:







+







(a mi me gusta este, pero cualquier ron blanco sirve; se trata de evitar el sabor a madera de los añejos)

La mejor gominola de cola ever. 

Advertencias: No dejar al alcance de los niños (literalmente, porque el alcohol no se nota), y dosificar con precaución.

Lo siento ghkghk, pero en esta combinación Coca Cola, KO


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo ya las llevo puestas de fábrica¡¡:XX:



ese comentario sin fotos es motivo de baneo :no:

de la ginebra, no puedo decirle, no soy ginebrero......... pero barata no es..... y ademas pone artesanal............asi q algo rica si debe estar ::


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2011)

¿Todas estas ginebras son para celebrar que Berlusconi nos deja como presidente Italiano.. y el correspondiente Guano de Mediaset?


----------



## faraico (12 Nov 2011)

*"Dejar correr los beneficios y la ludopatía"*

Sobre la importancia de dejar correr los beneficios recuerdo una anécdota de Jake Bernstein:

“En mis primeros años de trading compré unos contratos de futuros sobre oro y los cerré cuando, transcurridos unos días desde la compra, el precio había subido y tenía la cuenta en positivo. Sin embargo, por equivocación, no cerré todos los contratos y al cabo de ocho meses recibí una llamada de mi broker que me advertía de que la fecha de vencimiento de los contratos estaba próxima y que necesitaba saber cuál era mi decisión sobre la posición. Era increíble, ya que cada contrato me había hecho ganar 15.000 dólares. Al continuar la conversación mi broker expresó su admiración por la posición y me dijo que nunca había visto a nadie hacer tanto dinero en una sola operación ni mantener tanto tiempo una posición con tanto beneficio, lo que el broker no sabía es que había sido todo por casualidad.” 

Dejar correr los beneficios, al igual que cortar las pérdidas, no es tan sencillo como parece, ya que va en contra de nuestra naturaleza humana. Nuestras limitaciones psicológicas harán que en la mayoría de los casos tomemos beneficios en operaciones ganadoras, aunque el importe final ganado sea inferior al que nos dicta por encima de las operaciones a largo plazo. Si empleamos un sistema seguidor de tendencia y cortamos las operaciones ganadoras, habremos generado un beneficio a corto plazo, pero habremos dejado de ganar un dinero esencial para nuestra supervivencia a largo plazo. Los beneficios se concentran en pocas operaciones, si cercenamos nuestra ganancia en dichas operaciones, habremos cortado de raíz nuestras posibilidades de ganar dinero a largo plazo. Por lo tanto, debemos aprender a dejar correr los beneficios y cortar las pérdidas.

Un experto sabe hacer dinero si sigue esta máxima, inclusive ganando 3 de cada 10 operaciones. Sí, has leído bien, aún perdiendo la mayoría de tus operaciones puedes marcharte ganando dinero al mercado, pero para ello debes tener un sistema de trading fiable que te aporte pequeñas pérdidas pero grandes ganancias. Por eso, quienes nos dedicamos al trading no nos disgusta perder, forma parte del juego, del sistema, de la profesión. Ahora bien, el problema llega si en las operaciones de tu operativa lo que ganas es poco, o bien, tus pérdidas son iguales a tus ganancias. Mejor lo decía Bill Lipschutz:

“A diferencia de muchos otros traders, no tengo problema en dejar que mis beneficios corran. No creo que se pueda ganar dinero en los mercados de forma consistente si estamos condicionados por ganar dinero en más del 50 % de las operaciones. Tienes que descubrir la manera de ganar dinero en los mercados, partiendo de un ratio de operaciones ganadoras del 20 % o 30 %” 

Otro aspecto importante es cuando un trader empieza a dar opiniones sobre el mercado, y deja de actuar. Estas frases están entre mis favoritas:

“Uno de los grandes problemas de los inversores y especuladores iniciados es que, una vez que han tomado una posición en el mercado, también toman una posición respecto a su forma de pensar; crean una opinión sobre lo que debería hacer el mercado y todo aquello que refuerza nuestra opinión es ciegamente aceptado y todo aquello que va en contra es rechazado. Todo trader debe aprender a tomar posiciones; no a formular opiniones” (Peter Brandt) 

“La única ocasión en la que perdí mucho dinero fue cuando rompí las reglas de mi operativa.” (Jesse Lauriston Livermore) 

“Rompiendo las reglas es como la mayoría de la gente permanece siendo amateur en vez de pasar al estado profesional. El trader novato, generalmente, no sobrevive al test de los mercados porque se salta alguna o todas sus reglas preestablecidas y eso acaba con su dinero.” (David Cruz)

“Los cuatro mayores errores del trading con futuros son: la falta de un plan de trading, el excesivo apalancamiento, la incapacidad para controlar el riesgo y la falta de disciplina.” (Jay Kaeppel)

Termino hablando de ese alto grado de ludopatía que existe en muchas de las personas que participan en los mercados financieros. Ludopatía que suele aumentar entre aquellos que operan en los mercados de derivados y se ayudan del apalancamiento financiero. El trading es una actividad que se puede dominar dejando lo menos posible al azar. Si somos traders que operamos por cuenta propia, debemos acercarnos al trading como si de una actividad empresarial se tratara. Es importante abstraerse completamente de ver el trading como un aporte de adrenalina, si uno quiere emociones fuertes, existen muchos deportes de aventura para ello. Una cosa es divertirse con lo que uno hace, disfrutar, y amar la bolsa. Y otra cosa es pasar horas y horas tradeando delante de una pantalla. No olvidemos que hay muchas cosas en la vida esperando, muchos días que nunca más volverán, no siempre esforzarse al máximo produce los mejores resultados. Muchas veces terminamos agotandonos y alejándonos de esta profesión por culpa de la energía depositada. Todo necesita su reposo, paciencia y mucha visualización. Muchas veces veo a traders o personas que empiezan, ellos mismos dudan de si llegarán a vivir de la Bolsa, y este sentimiento termina reflejándose en sus operaciones.


"Dejar correr los beneficios y la ludopatía"....lección:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2011)

Mis servicios secretos han hackeado el móvil del cronometrador del sr chinito... sus sospechas estaban fundadas.







(que le llevara a una criatura hacerse eso ...)

Respecto al tema de las ginebras, por la única que suspiro es esta...






y respecto a timofónica, me identifico totalmente con este buen hombre después de ver la cuenta de resultados...

[YOUTUBE]Ij4bJ3lH-Xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nico (13 Nov 2011)

No puedo dejar de leerlos desde mi retiro romano -por fortuna me están tocando unos días maravillosos- porque, como siempre, este hilo es una fuente de sabiduría en temas diversos. Hoy toca ginebra.

Pero, dado que Pecata estará atendiendo a la pecatita a estas horas, no puedo dejar de pasar esta horripilancia ortográfica:



ponzi dijo:


> Pd: Muchas gracias por sus thaks ghkghk, viniendo de uno de los leones del foro es todo un *alago*



Cabe pronunciar aquí la famosa frase: _"Agggh... mis hojos, mis hojos"_.



Un afectuoso saludo para los habituales del hilo y, por qué no, para el amplio público que disfruta del espectáculo.


----------



## pollastre (13 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo no bebo ginebra, pero este es el regalo que me pide mi hermano por navidad (su señora visellera no le deja comprarla nunca):
> 
> ...




No fallará con eso, porque es buena ginebra (ya la Citadelle "estándar", sin irnos a mayores excentricidades, no está nada mal). 

Ahora bien, hay gente que la acusa de ser... no sé cómo decirlo... "demasiado normal". Demasiado ginebra, si Ud. me entiende.

En un sector en el que las ginebras "de nuevo cuño" intentan diferenciarse precisamente intentando no "saber a ginebra" (esto puede parecer una contradicción, pero es verdad, lo juro xD ) una ginebra que "sabe a ginebra" no gusta demasiado a los nuevos snobs de los gintonics ::

Pero vamos, chorradas aparte, es una buena ginebra. Si bien, y esto es ya una opinión personal, por 56€ yo antes me iría a por una Brockmans (40€), un par de 1427's, y unas frutas del bosque. Ese hombre no necesitará nada más para sorprender a su visillera esposa, y quién sabe, quizás incluso obtenga premio "after-hours" :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

Domingo de tarde, buen momento para ir apareciendo:
Mis valores a corto y objetivos:
Gas Natural: correlaciona poco con el IBEX (debe tener Beta bajo), podemos seguir mirando para arriba sin metas inmediatas.
Gamesa: ya dijimos (creo que había alguién que decía estar "enganchado" en los 3,65 (qué diran los que compraron a 30 y pico o este año por encima de 7..) que ese valor lo igualaría. Creo que lo va a igualar y debería irse en breve al zonal de 3,7-3,8.
BBVA: mi objetivo siguen siendo los 6,5-6,6 (visita entiendo que segura, o muy posible vamos). Puede dar la sorpresa y ser el blue-chip con mejor comportamiento (ni SAN, ni TEF ni IBERD tienen la buena forma de este valor creo) y probar los 7-7,1.
Dax: quedó en la frontera de los 6070 ptos, por encima de este zonal, debería de probar irse a 6270.
IBEX: quedó en otra frontera importante de los 8570. Debería hacer gap, los 8640-8650 son un fibo fuerte y la MM 50 ponderada. Si traspasa, podríamos ir a cerrar el gap abierto a los 8950.
Pues nada más.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

Parece que viene un día muy pepónico. El TASE ha subido por encima del 2% habiendo abierto con ese gap y en todo el día tuvo corrección intradiaria mencionable. Cerró en máximos y la banca bastante fuerte (si bien cerró un 1% por debajo de los máximos que sucedieron tras la apertura).

En el overnight saldremos de dudas pero todo apunta a que pepón va a estar mañana con nosotros, salvo que lo estropee la perroflautada de turno. A ver cómo se comporta el SP están tan cerca de los máximos anteriores.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que viene un día muy pepónico. El TASE ha subido por encima del 2% habiendo abierto con ese gap y en todo el día tuvo corrección intradiaria mencionable. Cerró en máximos y la banca bastante fuerte (si bien cerró un 1% por debajo de los máximos que sucedieron tras la apertura).
> 
> En el overnight saldremos de dudas pero todo apunta a que pepón va a estar mañana con nosotros, salvo que lo estropee la perroflautada de turno. A ver cómo se comporta el SP están tan cerca de los máximos anteriores.



a ver si puedes pasarte en el overnight


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2011)

Mañana será gazelle`s day en el churribex, subirán los blue chips como el otro día y los chicharros a sus niveles habituales IAG, GAM, Sacyr a +6%


----------



## atlanterra (13 Nov 2011)

Yo voto por guano a media sesión, y caída en el SP


----------



## vyk (13 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Yo voto por guano a media sesión, y caída en el SP



Yo voto por Big Peponazo con una semana al alza. Viernes Guano..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes,

como de iguales son las estrucuturas de 2008 y 2011?

Esto es una pregunta seria. Y, otra, que puede significar la descorrelacion entre el dax y el ibex, si el primero busca nuevos minimos? Rompera el ibex la directriz de 15 años?

Los bancos, son los bancos.

Por cierto, que chula es Madrid, no se como sera el dia a dia, pero la ciudad es muy bonita, y con una oferta en todos los campos inigualable en España. Mancata Madrid, y para los sibaritas ya que lo he leido en otro hilo de burbuja, el nuevo corner de eci castellana magnifico.

La citadelle esta muy bien, acertaras seguro.


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2011)

He estado repasando el SP. El volumen del viernes fué el más bajo desde el el 22 de julio, tambien viernes que cerró en 1345. El lunes siguiente el SP comenzó una caída que le llevó en 12 sesiones hasta los 1102. Los movimientos en los días previos fueron parecidos y si comparamos indicadores en ambas fechas, veremos que el MACD y el RSI14, estaban configurados igual (niveles, medias y cruces). Otros indicadores (Aaroon, Chaikin) varían un poco, pero yo interpreto que la excepción de éstos está en que ahora indicarían una caída de mayor tamaño que la de julio.

Cambiando de tercio si siguiendo la evolución del Gold en dólares, respecto al SP. Podemos ver como antes de cada caída más o menos fuerte del SP se ha adelantado una subida de los precios del oro. Es decir, durante un breve periodo de tiempo el Oro ha subido junto al SP, para dispararse al alza en el momento de la caída del índice. Esa subida conjunta ya se ha producido. Ahora yo diría que estamos en el "impasse".

Y tengo más: movimiento de ratios, dispersión de sectoriales, ...

Mucha gente espera un lunes pepón por las noticias de europa y el nocturno puede abrir perfectamente al alza. Pero será el momento en que yo aprovecharé para ponerme corto. Los stops lejos.

Pienso en una caida, hasta los 1075-1100. Posterior recuperación hasta cerca de los niveles actuales (rally navideño, 1200-1220) para iniciar la caída a los infiernos con el comienzo del año.

Mi problema... es que habiendo alcanzado los objetivos para el año retiré la pasta dejando solo una pequeña cantidad para ir "jugando" hasta fin de año y ver si sacaba "algo" adicional. Tal y como toooodo el mundo te advierte, esas operaciones sobran y en mi caso, como recordareis, me provocaron un margin-call. Ahora... el cuerpo me pide entrar pa'dentro y hacer el año antes de que empiece...  pero... tengo miedito. :cook:

Todas y cada una de las "afirmaciones" que he hecho son perfectamente rebatibles o "compensables". Por ejemplo, "es que el viernes fué medio festivo". 

Supongo que esto es exactamente lo que los leoncios buscan, claro.

PD: He editado los objetivos, porque me lié, no veo caida hata 1200, sino hasta 1100. Los 1200 son objetivo intermedio. Caida a los infiernos=700.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2011)

Es que el viernes fue medio festivo, ademas ahora viene Mariguano Rajao.

Esta subida es mu falsa. Pero hay que subir y con alguna buena noticia, totalmente falsa por descontado, para nueva ronda de distribucion. Los rentistas del dividendo, ay que dolor, ay.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2011)

la caida del volumen en el sp500 casi seguro es por que estamos haciendo el segundo hombro de un piernas al hombro :S

es tipico de un H-C-H que se reduzca el volumen en el segundo hombro saludos amigos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2011)

Señor Muerto, entonces vamos hacia abajo, segun usted?

Pero el 10551 lo veremos en diciembre? el 1 de 10551 es un brindis al sol, no? quiero decir, es demasiada precision mire que si se queda en el 10550, quedara usted mal.

Haga como el señor misticiero de un nivel pero con margen. Ejemplo: el mistico 7700, que luego resulto ser el 7500, pero 200 puntos son un margen aceptable.

Camino del mistico vamos, a galope.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Yo voto por guano a media sesión, y caída en el SP



es un posibilidad que yo también contemplo. Los objetivos deberiamos verlos por la mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Muerto, entonces vamos hacia abajo, segun usted?
> 
> Pero el 10551 lo veremos en diciembre? el 1 de 10551 es un brindis al sol, no? quiero decir, es demasiada precision mire que si se queda en el 10550, quedara usted mal.
> 
> ...



no lo tome usted tan literalmente lo mismo que digo 10551 puedo decir 10552 el sp500 esta en un H-C-H enorme de libro y nos traera el tan largamente esperado BIG GUANO .

en el ibex tenemos 3 niveles importantes , la zona 9800 y un poco mas arriba la bajista del triangulito y de sobrepasarlo nos encontraremos con la alcista del triangulito , eso seria un pullback a partir de ahi :abajo:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la caida del volumen en el sp500 casi seguro es por que estamos haciendo el segundo hombro de un piernas al hombro :S
> 
> es tipico de un H-C-H que se reduzca el volumen en el segundo hombro saludos amigos



Sí, HCH claro, pero no vamos a caer a los infiernos. De todas formas, los HCH son muy fiables en máximos (que ya los tuvimos mucho antes) como los HCHI en mínimos, hay quién interpreta y puede ser una forma válida de verlo, como una sección de un futuro triángulo rectángulo con 3 toques por ahora (faltaría el 4º de la base del H derecho y la posible ruptura de continuación para arriba). Es otra posibilidad, que parece menos clara, pero que vienen fechas en un semana tradicionalmente compradora (dias previos a Acción de Gracias).


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2011)

8:


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8:



macho, te lo curras mu poco ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2011)

Sencillo y directo, para que mas.
El arte, es muy diverso. Aqui tenemos a dos genios del at. El señor Muerto y Claca.

Dos artistas cada uno en su genero.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

Un histórico de Gamesa: con doble techo activado de campeonato en máximos y varios cruces de la muerte (suelen anticipar un movimiento muy brusco a la baja en las cotizaciones).





Bueno, en el corto no pinta tan mal y es más, parece que está realizando la formación típica de suelo redondeado (muy típico de valores que entrarán en fusiones, opas etc).


----------



## tarrito (13 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> macho, te lo curras mu poco ::



pero qué dice!??
mil veces mejor esto que el triángulo Mixtico 8:

me relamo pensando en los comentarios de Pollastre al respecto :baba: :baba:

:XX:

Edito para comentar lo de "a buen entendedor ..." ienso:


----------



## Claca (13 Nov 2011)

El SP500 parece lateral en el corto plazo:


----------



## pollastre (13 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la caida del volumen en el sp500 casi seguro es *por que estamos haciendo el segundo hombro de un piernas al hombro :S*



Esto es ya _demasiê per le body_... por el amor de todos los linces ibéricos que milagrosamente aún no han sido atropellados por conductores enfarlopados llevando sus SUVs por Doñana, sería Ud. tan amable de explicarme qué diablos es un "*piernas al hombro*"?



muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo tome usted tan literalmente lo mismo que digo 10551 puedo decir 10552



Lo sé.... créame, _lo sé_


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un histórico de Gamesa: con doble techo activado de campeonato en máximos y varios cruces de la muerte (suelen anticipar un movimiento muy brusco a la baja en las cotizaciones).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les veía a todos tan cenizos que pensé que estaba equivocado. Pero, yo tambien veo un suelo en formación de a uno.


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2011)

Gracias Claca, además de lo que ya le hedicho otras veces... sus gráficos siempre me cuerdan una cosa: hay que ver el paronama desde un poco más lejos... sino, te pierdes entre las hierbas...


----------



## Claca (13 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un histórico de Gamesa: con doble techo activado de campeonato en máximos y varios cruces de la muerte (suelen anticipar un movimiento muy brusco a la baja en las cotizaciones).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante, aunque en mi opinión todavía le falta:







Por cierto, aquí se ve claramente lo mal que viene pintando para el largo plazo desde el verano de 2010, cuando desaprovechó la oportunidad para reestructurarse al alza desde el lateral. Lleva en la senda del guano mucho tiempo y todavía no ha salido. Tarde o temprano dará un respiro a la legión de pillados que la tienen en cartera, pero para verla por encima de los 10 euros de forma sostenida tendrán que pasar años en el mejor de los casos.

PD: Esta última afirmación es un poco gratuita, pero viendo el gráfico es lo que me inspira.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es ya _demasiê per le body_... por el amor de todos los linces ibéricos que milagrosamente aún no han sido atropellados por conductores enfarlopados llevando sus SUVs por Doñana, sería Ud. tan amable de explicarme qué diablos es un "*piernas al hombro*"?


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sencillo y directo, para que mas.
> El arte, es muy diverso. Aqui tenemos a dos genios del at. El señor Muerto y Claca.
> 
> Dos artistas cada uno en su genero.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Les veía a todos tan cenizos que pensé que estaba equivocado. Pero, yo tambien veo un suelo en formación de a uno.



no necesariamente, antes son fusionados, comprados, opados o lo que quieras.
Un ejemplo a continuación: el Banco Pastor (se iba al 100% de retroceso de su estructura impulso en el largo plazo) y zasss! lo compraron..





Gamesa es un valor para no preocuparse si se ha comprado en estos precios últimos, ya que es potencialmente víctima de algún blue-chip extranjero o nacional y en ese caso, la cotización se elevaría de forma sustancial.
De todas formas, el suelo redondeado, en caso de serlo, hace un forma de valle suave, así que tranquilamente podría subir por encima de los máximos de este año.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Interesante, aunque en mi opinión todavía le falta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ese valor a partir del bajar del fibo del 61,8% de la gran estructura , iba caminito, como todos lo que descienden de esa cota "mítica" (y demuestro pq esa sí que es mítico, tanto para los que se impulsan como para los que bajan de la misma, en el caso de impulso alcistas) hacia el origen de la estructura, es decir, el origen del precio (aunque antes es comprado como todos, pongo un ejemplo muy reciente en uno de los posts).


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SP500 parece lateral en el corto plazo:



entiendo que llegara en corto plazo a 1292


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> ese valor a partir del bajar del fibo del 61,8% de la gran estructura , iba caminito, como todos lo que descienden de esa cota "mítica" (y demuestro pq esa sí que es mítico, tanto para los que se impulsan como para los que bajan de la misma, en el caso de impulso alcistas) hacia el origen de la estructura, es decir, el origen del precio (aunque antes es comprado como todos, pongo un ejemplo muy reciente en uno de los posts).



Para mí, la clave está en pasar de 4 - 4,50 euros y consolidar esa cota. Si esto sucede, es muy muy probable que comience un camino alcista importante (aunque no tenga por qué ser rápido). Quien compre ahora, en unos años es muy muy probable que la cotización esté bastante por encima pero el comprar en los niveles antes comentados, permiten ahorrar mucho coste de oportunidad .... porque pasar de esos niveles no tiene por qué suceder mañana ni pasado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Para mí, la clave está en pasar de 4 - 4,50 euros y consolidar esa cota. Si esto sucede, es muy muy probable que comience un camino alcista importante (aunque no tenga por qué ser rápido). Quien compre ahora, en unos años es muy muy probable que la cotización esté bastante por encima pero el comprar en los niveles antes comentados, permiten ahorrar mucho coste de oportunidad .... porque pasar de esos niveles no tiene por qué suceder mañana ni pasado.



Puede ser, no lo discuto, éste sí que sería un trabajo para el análisis fundamental (analizar el cash-flow presente y futuro, vencimientos de deuda, apalancamiento, política retributiva etc). Yo si fuera un chollo, entiendo que debería ser opada (si es no está en fase de ello). De todas formas, Gamesa ha sufrido el "pagan justos por pecadores" , es decir, aparentemente es una empresa muy bien asentada internacionalmente en un sector complicado de entrar, pero debido a que se esperaba quizás una política retributiva mucho mayor al accionista (creo que es la más baja del IBEX en dividendo) y que se le asocia a ejemplos catastróficos de chicharros subidos de la nada (tipo Solaria etc), entiendo que está muy castigada (es más, un colaborador de XTB, me comentaba que Merrill había aumentado mucho las posiciones en el verano en esta sociedad).
Yo creo que será finalmente comprada si la estructura del accionarial lo permite.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> entiendo que llegara en corto plazo a 1292



Fijaros que en octubre-noviembre de 2010 ya hizo lo que aparentemente parecía también un HCH después de un W inclinado como el que hemos pasado (tienen un pullback más acentuado y suelen ser más "falsos" que los dobles suelos perfectos) y que al final se trato de un triángulo rectángulo roto (figura de continuación de tendencia). Yo no descarto nada, habría que estudiar muy bien el volumen, ADX, Acumulación, Soportes en volumen, medias etc.


----------



## Claca (13 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> entiendo que llegara en corto plazo a 1292



Más bien que entre esos dos niveles nada debe extrañarnos y que hasta que no se rompa el lateral no veo muchas pistas sobre la evolución del precio. 

El posible triángulo hay que vigilaro, aunque a falta de una reacción a la baja para completar el cuerpo todavía no tiene entidad (ej. si mañana "rompe" por arriba en busca del techo del lateral, no habría roto nada, porque el triángulo no habría llegado a completarse).


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Puede ser, no lo discuto, éste sí que sería un trabajo para el análisis fundamental (analizar el cash-flow presente y futuro, vencimientos de deuda, apalancamiento, política retributiva etc). Yo si fuera un chollo, entiendo que debería ser opada (si es no está en fase de ello). De todas formas, Gamesa ha sufrido el "pagan justos por pecadores" , es decir, aparentemente es una empresa muy bien asentada internacionalmente en un sector complicado de entrar, pero debido a que se esperaba quizás una política retributiva mucho mayor al accionista (creo que es la más baja del IBEX en dividendo) y que se le asocia a ejemplos catastróficos de chicharros subidos de la nada (tipo Solaria etc), entiendo que está muy castigada (es más, un colaborador de XTB, me comentaba que Merrill había aumentado mucho las posiciones en el verano en esta sociedad).
> Yo creo que será finalmente comprada si la estructura del accionarial lo permite.



Sí, yo creo que está muy castigada y se pueden haber pasado de frenada en la intensidad del castigo en tan poco tiempo. En su día pasó con Sol Melia.

Su negocio es complejo porque es de bajo margen y los emergentes les están sacando de sitio vía menores costes operativos y de aprovisionamiento. Así, terminarán langideciendo salvo que salten a nuevos nichos o modelos. Solo ser constructores de molinos (la mayor parte de la P&L) no tiene futuro.
Tener una OPA parece complicado porque sin la aprobación de Iberdrola, no sería fácil para el comprador. Y parece que Iberdrola no quiere salirse de ahí ni por asomo (quizá por cuestiones territoriales y políticas).
En cualquier caso, llegará un momento en el que su negocio se pinte un poco mejor (aunque solo sea palabrería) y el valor tire hacia arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2011)

Yo llevo una estampita de San Pepon en la cartera...


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, yo creo que está muy castigada y se pueden haber pasado de frenada en la intensidad del castigo en tan poco tiempo. En su día pasó con Sol Melia.
> 
> Su negocio es complejo porque es de bajo margen y los emergentes les están sacando de sitio vía menores costes operativos y de aprovisionamiento. Así, terminarán langideciendo salvo que salten a nuevos nichos o modelos. Solo ser constructores de molinos (la mayor parte de la P&L) no tiene futuro.
> Tener una OPA parece complicado porque sin la aprobación de Iberdrola, no sería fácil para el comprador. Y parece que Iberdrola no quiere salirse de ahí ni por asomo (quizá por cuestiones territoriales y políticas).
> En cualquier caso, llegará un momento en el que su negocio se pinte un poco mejor (aunque solo sea palabrería) y el valor tire hacia arriba.



Janus, a nivel fundamental están muertos. Su competencia asiática produce y vende a mitad de precio (sí mitad = 50%). Tiene pinta de una de tanta historias sobre el ciclo de madurez de una compañía.

A nivel bursátil, habría que esperar a ver si se forma el fondo redondeado o si continua bajando. En gráficos diarios va a ser muy fácil de ver y en esta acción también es sencillo saber si se acumula papel.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo llevo una estampita de San Pepon en la cartera...



acaba se asomar el jeto en el EUR / USD


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, a nivel fundamental están muertos. Su competencia asiática produce y vende a mitad de precio (sí mitad = 50%). Tiene pinta de una de tanta historias sobre el ciclo de madurez de una compañía.
> 
> A nivel bursátil, habría que esperar a ver si se forma el fondo redondeado o si continua bajando. En gráficos diarios va a ser muy fácil de ver y en esta acción también es sencillo saber si se acumula papel.



Eso quería decir respecto a sus problemas de coste de producción y de aprovisionamiento. No me he querido extender por no aburrir a la audiencia.
De momento han dado un primer paso hacia una apuesta fuerte (con pasta por delante) hacia la eólica marina y quizá lo más importante, diversificarse hacia el modelo promotor vs. only construtor de molinos.
Esto llevará su tiempo y con una buena política de marketing mientras tanto ... se le dará un envoltorio ilusionante y de big deal que puede hacer que en bolsa suba. A veces basta con dar resultado menos malos que los previstos.

Estoy convencido que la veremos bastante más arriba que lo que ahora cotiza. Pero el coste de oportunidad temporal es importante por lo que no entraré hasta que supere y consolide los 4 - 4,5 euros.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

Van apareciendo perroflautadas variadas si bien el eurodolar está fortaleciéndose en estos minutos.
Unicrédito va a realizar una ampliación de capital. Eso para enseñar la patita y mañana dará cifras concretas (se comenta que de 7.500 millardos). Esto no es buena señal para los bancos.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Van apareciendo perroflautadas variadas si bien el eurodolar está fortaleciéndose en estos minutos.
> Unicrédito va a realizar una ampliación de capital. Eso para enseñar la patita y mañana dará cifras concretas (se comenta que de 7.500 millardos). Esto no es buena señal para los bancos.



Tiene toda la pinta de marcarse un gap a la apertura en todos los índices europeos.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de marcarse un gap a la apertura en todos los índices europeos.



Así tiene que ser después de que el TASE haya tenido gap muy amplio y el eurodolar está ya por encima de 1,38.
Vamos a ver el DAX ante la resistencia de 6100 / 6180 ...


----------



## atlanterra (13 Nov 2011)

Gamesa, está en la UVI. Tecnológicamente está cada vez más atrasada respecto a sus competidores. Léase Goldwind, Enercon, Vestas, etc.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, a nivel fundamental están muertos. Su competencia asiática produce y vende a mitad de precio (sí mitad = 50%). Tiene pinta de una de tanta historias sobre el ciclo de madurez de una compañía.
> 
> A nivel bursátil, habría que esperar a ver si se forma el fondo redondeado o si continua bajando. En gráficos diarios va a ser muy fácil de ver y en esta acción también es sencillo saber si se acumula papel.



Goldman Sachs supera el 3% de Gamesa y declara la tercera mayor participacin en la compaa - Cotizalia.com
Éstos (Goldman) a finales de octubre, recomendaron venta, pero no ha habido distribución, más bien queda pendiente acumulación. Yo los veo ganando contratos suculentos en Usa y otras zonas, tienen apoyo financiero en ese país. En Gamesa con el tiempo habrá cachondeo..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

parece que el cruce hace divergencias en macd y stock en 15 minutos, aunque los 1,385 sería el objetivo fibo importante en largo plazo que parece buscar


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Goldman Sachs supera el 3% de Gamesa y declara la tercera mayor participacin en la compaa - Cotizalia.com
> Éstos (Goldman) a finales de octubre, recomendaron venta, pero no ha habido distribución, más bien queda pendiente acumulación. Yo los veo ganando contratos suculentos en Usa y otras zonas, tienen apoyo financiero en ese país. En Gamesa con el tiempo habrá cachondeo..



La noticia es del 6 de junio de este año. Han perdido un 43,71% por acción, "casi nada"...


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Eso quería decir respecto a sus problemas de coste de producción y de aprovisionamiento. No me he querido extender por no aburrir a la audiencia.
> De momento han dado un primer paso hacia una apuesta fuerte (con pasta por delante) hacia la eólica marina y quizá lo más importante, diversificarse hacia el modelo promotor vs. only construtor de molinos.
> Esto llevará su tiempo y con una buena política de marketing mientras tanto ... se le dará un envoltorio ilusionante y de big deal que puede hacer que en bolsa suba. A veces basta con dar resultado menos malos que los previstos.
> 
> Estoy convencido que la veremos bastante más arriba que lo que ahora cotiza. Pero el coste de oportunidad temporal es importante por lo que no entraré hasta que supere y consolide los 4 - 4,5 euros.



Y yo estoy convencido de que me desayunare chocolate con churros mientras 
la veo cotizando a 2 euros y pico,esta junto con inditex son ahora mismo de las mas peligrosas a mi juicio del ibex


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La noticia es del 6 de junio de este año. Han perdido un 43,71% por acción, "casi nada"...



ellos no han perdido nada, han distribuido por lotes desde entonces. Goldman no ha perdido en ninguna sesión diaria desde inicios de 2010


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

cortos a 1,38009 en eur/dólar , a ver que hacen por la noche..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2011)

sp a 1,37660


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y yo estoy convencido de que me desayunare chocolate con churros mientras
> la veo cotizando a 2 euros y pico,esta junto con inditex son ahora mismo de las mas peligrosas a mi juicio del ibex



Espero también desayunarme ese manjar. Para mí la entrada solo se produce si pasa de los niveles mencionados.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2011)

S&P en 1268 ahora mismo +7 puntos.


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Andamos largos con SL -80 (solo 1 daxie). En cuanto suba, si lo hace, protego la posición.


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Increible, el Ibex tirando en pole position.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Ha empezado con ganas: Ibex +1,71% en estos instantes.


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Andamos largos con SL -80 (solo 1 daxie). En cuanto suba, si lo hace, protego la posición.



Salimos con 39 pipos. Empieza la semana con el día hecho. Ahora a estar con la mirilla más tranquila.


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Al final de decenas de post, trades .... no olvidemos que esta mañana decíamos, cuando estaba el DAX en 5850, tendrán pelotas de bajarlo a 5760 y darnos una oportunidad única de largos?.
> 
> Ahí ha estado!!!
> 
> P.D: Muestra de esa confianza, he entrado largo en Societe con 1000 títulos en 17,90 (ya en rojo). Poca carga pero muy muy volátil.



Ando pendiente de cerrar esto. A ver si mañana es posible hacerlo por encima de 20,60 pavos. En caso contrario voy colocando el SL unos 0,8 por debajo y hasta donde me lleve. 

No me gusta nada el que el SP tenga que enfrentar los máximos anteriores. Si le dá por superarlos, ya habrá tiempo para scalp, swing y hasta posiciones de tiempo largo.

Edito: La plata tiene un doble techo en minutos en 3491. Puede ser una buena cota para tradear sobre ella. Yo ni tocarla, mis últimos trades en han sido perdedores. Los stops saltan fácilmente y entrar para tenerlos muy alejados, es una putada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ando pendiente de cerrar esto. A ver si mañana es posible hacerlo por encima de 20,60 pavos. En caso contrario voy colocando el SL unos 0,8 por debajo y hasta donde me lleve.
> 
> No me gusta nada el que el SP tenga que enfrentar los máximos anteriores. Si le dá por superarlos, ya habrá tiempo para scalp, swing y hasta posiciones de tiempo largo.
> 
> Edito: La plata tiene un doble techo en minutos en 3491. Puede ser una buena cota para tradear sobre ella. Yo ni tocarla, mis últimos trades en han sido perdedores. Los stops saltan fácilmente y entrar para tenerlos muy alejados, es una putada.



A dormir Janus, deja tus futuros trabajar..yo estoy con 2 cruces a ver que sorpresa me dan en el desayuno (la leche estará cortada o recién ordeñada)=o


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A dormir Janus, deja tus futuros trabajar..yo estoy con 2 cruces a ver que sorpresa me dan en el desayuno (la leche estará cortada o recién ordeñada)=o




Suerte, yo solo tengo working el largo de Societe. A ver cómo se da el scalping.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Nov 2011)

Buenos díass


Peponius day?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Bueno, hoy y mañana me encuentro de vacaciones. Muy bien los cruces por la noche (debí ser más ambicioso en los sp, pero el ajuste a medias me marcaba por ahí). Por cierto, lateralillo el día por ahora, ideal, ideal para estocástico lento y CCI.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2011)

La goma no estira para más y el horno esta lleno de gacelas. 

Le doy como mucho unos cuantos días para que levanten las cartas y se marquen la tendencia para hasta Diciembre.

Creo que será alcista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Me vuelvo a los cruces mientras no se animen los índices.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

largos a 1,3714


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12516.pdf

Gamesa esta cotizando a precios bastante bajos en comparación a sus activos.Además tiene buenas reservas y caja.
Seguramente termine siendo opada. Su cifra de negocio estos últimos cinco años no ha parado de bajar.

Price/Sales	0.3x	
Price/Book	0.5x


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

doble techo en el ibex, de momento pinta regular. Señor Pollastre la niña como canta, la esucho de fondo en tono bajista??????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

Buena entrada, yo corto en 1,37295 con objetivo 1,37011
2 entradas con beneficios, y esta ya colocado SP colocado.
Termino ya hoy en plan Sr. Pollastre!!

Suerte a todos!

edito: era SL ajustado... saltado y fuera!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Tocamos un fibo del 61,8 de estructura de par de sesiones diarias (1,3690), MACD baja, venga un par de divergencias y para arriba.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

el doble techo en ibex en 5 minutos se me escapó, eran 50 pipos muy claros después de activar.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 45485
> 
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12516.pdf
> ...



Me parece que no lees bien
El balance es de hace un año
Patrimonio hace un año 512 millones,valor en Bolsa ahora 8XX mill
Sobrevaloracion 3XX mill con respecto a su patrimonio
Eso sin contar que no se sabe como estara al final de este ejercicio economico,seguramente bastante peor
Lo dicho ,su valor deberia estar por 2.45 €/accion para ajustarse a la realidad
DE HACE UN AÑO,posiblemente la de ahora sea todavia mas baja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

como era eso de una vez alcanzados los objetivos no realizar más operaciones???

:: :: :: ::

Cazzo!!! Ma quando imparare??? Quando?????
:XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

Mal, Zeus... muy mal.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> como era eso de una vez alcanzados los objetivos no realizar más operaciones???
> 
> :: :: :: ::
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece que no lees bien
> El balance es de hace un año
> Patrimonio hace un año 512 millones,valor en Bolsa ahora 8XX mill
> Sobrevaloracion 3XX mill con respecto a su patrimonio
> ...



GAMESA CORP TECNOLOGICA SA (GAM:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Pues tienes razón, me había fijado en el price to book de businessweek


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Nov 2011)

Bueno, he comprado algo de IBE esta mañana otra vez.

Me habéis conquistado con eso de que regalan un paraguas.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

El foro me va fatal hoy, aparte de eso parece que tenemos un día excesivamente leve sin apenas volumen leoncio pero también muy poco de gacelero.

Es la única forma de explicar la subida que están haciendo ahora mismo cuando el volumen ha permanecido vendedor desde el principio de la sesión con escasas excepciones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Lateral, todo lateral, hasta el petróleo..a ver si después de los churros se animan un poco como de costumbre.


----------



## vyk (14 Nov 2011)

Yo acabo de entrar en REE. Creo que tiene recorrido al alza.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, he comprado algo de IBE esta mañana otra vez.
> 
> Me habéis conquistado con eso de que regalan un paraguas.



Yo he vendido las OHL que tenia a 20.48
500 euracos a la buchaca
Eso si,en IAG ,IBE y SAN se llevan en sus minusvalias los beneficios de OHL
Sobre todo IAG me esta tocando un poco los "webs",al principio empezo con plusvalias pero ha vuelto a darse la vuelta(con este valor me he equivocado,pienso)


----------



## darwinn (14 Nov 2011)

Dentro de GAS para ver si saco algo para hoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Cierro cortos del chulibex con 120+ pipetes. Los del dax no, porque aun no han caido lo suficiente. Señor Pollastre digame suelos, los mas bajos que tenga.


----------



## rosonero (14 Nov 2011)

El DAX defendiendo con uñas y dientes los 6000, el Ibex por la barranquilla  (camino, una vez más, de los 8200?)

Pd. Buenos días y tal.


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

De momento nada relevante. La resistencia comentada es más jodida de lo que parece y viendo la chuleta que colgué para los tres mosquetibex se comprueba como el freno y giro se ha realizado donde tocaba. Esto está muy lateral y hay que aprovechar los vaivenes del índice para entrar y salir en el muy corto plazo, sin pensar en nada más. 

Ahora mismo por debajo deberíamos vigilar los 8.370, que no deberían perderse si el índice quiere intentar otro asalto a los 8.6XX, aunque eso no significa que sean un objetivo a alcanzar.


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2011)

Ven como tenía razón? ven como nos vamos a bajo? 

¿y quieren ver cómo he hecho justo lo contrario y palmo como un campeón... otra veeez...??

Gilip*ollas...., imbéc*l...., feo...!!!

en fín, a ver si lo remedio...


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierro cortos del chulibex con 120+ pipetes. Los del dax no, porque aun no han caido lo suficiente. Señor Pollastre digame suelos, los mas bajos que tenga.



5977 parece un buen sitio para cerrar su aventura asiática :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Nada que no cae el aleman, pues cierro y marcho con 45+pipos del daxie.

Que tengan muchas plusvis.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 5977 parece un buen sitio para cerrar su aventura asiática :fiufiu:



sr pollastre, ud trabajando a estas horas??? :


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2011)

Jaque a la Eurozona - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

parece q pase lo q pase el caos sera inevitable........ por no querer ver los desajustes cuando todo iba bien......... ahora vamos a tener q cerrar los ojos y tragar lo q nos pase (q en ningun caso sera ni facil ni rapido)

para mi los indices se estan haciendo los remolones, saben q si el S&P supera con claridad los 1270 tenemos otro tramo al alza, pero como los futuros vienen tristones pues aqui mañana tristona (y haciendo sitio por si hay peponazo)

la debilidad del ibex es preocupante, pq como otros indices (Atman dixit) les de por bajar, aqui podemos llegar a tocar minimos inferiores a los de 2009 (aunq para decir cifras mejor se lo dejo a MV  )


----------



## Abner (14 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mal, Zeus... muy mal.



zeus es tu perro?

¿Cómo le pones ese nombre a tu perro? Suena a hijo de la Montiel o algo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (14 Nov 2011)

Os parece serio este titular?
Esto lo dice cotizalia?


*Los especuladores* ponen el foco en España y el Ibex pierde los 8.500



Los especuladores ponen el foco en Espaa y el Ibex pierde los 8.500 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Os parece serio este titular?
> Esto lo dice cotizalia?
> 
> 
> ...



me lo has quitado de las manos! 

es una verguenza el titular. lo peor es que la mayoria de la manada se lo creera. como si los especuladores tuviesen algo que ver con que españa este en el top 5 de paises mas endeudados.

especuladores malos, politicos buenos.


aqui pollastre con sus perros, zeus y apolo, hechandole la bronca a uno de sus discipulos 






no es chinito, porque el de la foto suele conducir un ferrari rojo.


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> zeus es tu perro?
> 
> ¿Cómo le pones ese nombre a tu perro? Suena a hijo de la Montiel o algo.



No, ese no es mi perro... es el nombre del perro de un conocido, y cuando hace algo mal y le regaña se limita a decirle taxativamente esa frase xD


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre, ud trabajando a estas horas??? :




Voy al 56%, Sr. Directivo, y el caso es que no sé si me atrevo a ir a por el resto del objetivo diario, porque la volatibilidad es muy fuerte hoy, quizás incluso "un poco demasié". 

Es cierto que hoy voy un poco penco, la verdad, tiene Ud. razón. Perdí la oportunidad de coger un buen swing poco después de las 9:00am (putos despistes) y he llevado arrastrando eso toda la mañana.


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Nada que no cae el aleman*, pues cierro y marcho con 45+pipos del daxie.
> 
> Que tengan muchas plusvis.




Su carencia de fe, así como su incontrolada pasión por los modelos de la marca bávara, resultan molestas :XX::XX:


5977 hit&run, quélepareceaUstec ....


----------



## The Replicant (14 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 5977 parece un buen sitio para cerrar su aventura asiática :fiufiu:



pues parece que ha clavao ese suelo, suerte que no está hoy inspirado

una vez más me descubro :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> aqui pollastre con sus perros, zeus y apolo, hechandole la bronca a uno de sus discipulos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que sí, que sí era el Chinito, hombre... examine bien la foto...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 5977 parece un buen sitio para cerrar su aventura asiática :fiufiu:



que esta usted trabajando a estas horas, da más moral a los soldados, comeremos alambre de espino, señor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Que haria yo sin el señor Pollastre y los niveles de su niña, en igmarkets se van a pensar que soy un leoncio. Cuidela bien, que le ha salido una niña obediente y guapa.

Ahora ya si marcho, que hay ventas que celebrar. 

Claca esta en clase, espero que a la vuelta nos cuelgue algun grafico del chulibex. Y que ponga una cuenta de paypal, en serio, que yo hago donaciones.

A mas ver.

Edito: No le tendre en cuenta que en ig ha bajado 4 puntos mas de esos 77, como saque la vara :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2011)

bono España al *6%*


----------



## J-Z (14 Nov 2011)

Y guanos day parece claro que es para conseguir una mayor rentabilidad en los bonos italos e hispanos de esta semana, y las bolsas como les gusta copiar pues guanean.

Pues hasta el jueves no es la subasta de ejpaña, y será mala obviamente con lo que más guano, guano toda la semana pues  (cada vez que digo algo ocurre lo contrario a ver si se cumple nuevamente).


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Nov 2011)

No tengo tiempo de extenderme, pero tengo que agradecer esos niveles regalados del Sr. Pollastre.

Voy a basar mi operativa en un 90% en niveles extraidos del hilo y un 10% TT. Porque cada vez que intento sacarlos propios salgo pelao...


----------



## Pepe Broz (14 Nov 2011)

*Unicredit* 
Da resultados con pérdidas netas de 10.640 millones de euros, comunica que no va a pagar dividendo en 2011 y que va a emitir en derechos 7.500 millones de euros.


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

No està nada mal.


----------



## AssGaper (14 Nov 2011)

Al final me van a follar la CNMV el ojal con los cortos en futuros en el ibex. Stop en 8380 con 1 futuro desde 8590, haber si lo cierro ya o sigue guaneando.

PD: me la acaban de cerrar. salto el stop. Bueno, ya tengo bastante por hoy. Voy a viciarme al Battlefield 3


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que haria yo sin el señor Pollastre y los niveles de su niña, en igmarkets se van a pensar que soy un leoncio. Cuidela bien, que le ha salido una niña obediente y guapa.
> 
> Ahora ya si marcho, que hay ventas que celebrar.
> 
> ...



Estaba en el gimnasio cultivando el cuerpo para mejorarme como producto, a ver si de una vez por todas cazo a una pijilla forrada que me mantenga como amo de casa.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Estaba en el gimnasio cultivando el cuerpo para mejorarme como producto, a ver si de una vez por todas cazo a una pijilla forrada que me mantenga como amo de casa.



Esta sigue soltera...


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta sigue soltera...



Hummm... no saldría bien, lamentablemente logré despejar la ecuación hace tiempo:







:vomito:


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Y guanos day parece claro que es para conseguir una mayor rentabilidad en los bonos italos e hispanos de esta semana, y las bolsas como les gusta copiar pues guanean.
> 
> Pues hasta el jueves no es la subasta de ejpaña, y será mala obviamente con lo que más guano, guano toda la semana pues  (cada vez que digo algo ocurre lo contrario a ver si se cumple nuevamente).



Sigue usted largo en bbva y san?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2011)

Ay mama

Por debajo de los 1250 se complica mucho la cosa


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Vaya volatilidad más brutal.

A las 12 de la noche el Chulibex subía un 1,7%, ahora tenemos un guano destacable...

¿Sigue largo, Ghkghk?


----------



## Seren (14 Nov 2011)

Esto se hunde otra vez, y sin explicaión alguna ya...300 perdidos el ibex, estamos ya cerca del punto de inflexión de hundimiento a los infiernos o rally alcista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Las subidas falsas no duran ya ni un dia. Debe estar la cosa seriamente mal entonces.


----------



## AssGaper (14 Nov 2011)

Madre mia, hoy se puede hacer mucho dinero haciendo scalping sin indicadores. Cortos en el chulibex desde 8397 con stop profit en 8365.

PD: que ********* clave el stop o me olieron grrrrrrrrr, bueno plusvalias igualmente.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta sigue soltera...



Si logra convencerla para que deje el gusto por el pescado y se pase a la carne....


----------



## DeCafeina (14 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si logra convencerla para que deje el gusto por el pescado y se pase a la carne....



Son ustedes una gente de lo más desagradable. ¡Por Dios, que algunos a estas horas estamos preparandonos para comer! :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No tengo tiempo de extenderme, pero tengo que agradecer esos niveles regalados del Sr. Pollastre.
> 
> Voy a basar mi operativa en un 90% en niveles extraidos del hilo y un 10% TT. Porque cada vez que intento sacarlos propios salgo pelao...




Ahora mismo la prudencia manda... pero los niveles siguen respetándose. El 5977 ha dado nada menos que un largo de 60 pips, que objetivamente es una muy buena operación en el Daxie.


----------



## rosonero (14 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora mismo la prudencia manda... pero los niveles siguen respetándose. El 5977 ha dado nada menos que un largo de 60 pips, que objetivamente es una muy buena operación en el Daxie.



Menuda lucha está habiendo ahí !!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

En las últimas semanas se aprecia que al SAN la quieren llevar a los infiernos.


----------



## darwinn (14 Nov 2011)

El dax no para, caminito para abajo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Querer lo quieren mantener, pero el caminito es el caminito.

Los misticos hoy mas lejos, mecachis, si estabamos tan cerca ya.

Con Mariguano, ya no se esconden, ya viene el guano.


----------



## rosonero (14 Nov 2011)

De lo que es capaz el DAX por llevar la contraria al hilo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Y Telecirco es la única que está en verde del Ibex, lo que hay que ver...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Pronostico una bajada del SAN hoy del 2,57%.


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pronostico una bajada del SAN hoy del 2,57%.



Esperas rebote?...Sigues largo?tenias tef y san no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Esperas rebote?...Sigues largo?tenias tef y san no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Si, sigo largo, exacto. Espero el típico rebote de cierre, pero basándome en la costumbre de cierres pasados, la estimación no tiene ninguna validez.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2011)

sólo hay que ver el ibex (el muerto) y el dax

joer..


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2011)

El SP se cae. A cachos. Pero hay cuatro poniendo vigas por todas partes para que aguante todo lo posible.

Yo de momento casi-cuadro el día. Pero estoy a la espera de ver si le saco algo o me quedo con cara de tonto.


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2011)

Ya solo hay que esperar el rebote del lunes que viene por la victoria de Rajoy... y luego a buscar los 7000, aunque nunca se sabe... igual Rajoy sabe la formula para encontrar los 10700 antes del 31 de diciembre. jeje...


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2011)

Bien! se acaban los puntales, a ver si se dan cuenta de que no tienen cascos para todos y huyen en estampida... de lo contrario, les dará tiempo a que llegue el próximo camión y...

(bueno igual llevo mis metáforas un poco lejos...)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Los bancos, son los bancos.

Asi que Claca esta buscando novia como un rico heredero. Jeje, la señorita animosa gusta de los hombres guapos y expertos en telefonica:fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (14 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigue usted largo en bbva y san?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yes, y arrepentido de no salirme, sobretodo de BBVA que pude hacerlo varias veces con +30 cents por acción.

Estoy empeñado en los +50 cents y me van a acabar pillando de accionista a lp :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2011)

Usa, quiere guanar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Querer lo quieren mantener, pero el caminito es el caminito.
> 
> Los misticos hoy mas lejos, mecachis, si estabamos tan cerca ya.
> 
> Con Mariguano, ya no se esconden, ya viene el guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Yo ya tengo mi caja, para ir abonando mi cartera de cortos.


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los bancos, son los bancos.
> 
> Asi que Claca esta buscando novia como un rico heredero. Jeje, la señorita animosa gusta de los hombres guapos y expertos en telefonica:fiufiu:



Pero no tiene pinta de tener mucha pasta, se la ve muy desesperada defendiendo los intereses del partido ienso: Nah, no me convence.

A todo esto el IBEX está tonteando mucho con los 370 y parece que cederán, lo cual lo deja en situación de no intentar nada mientras no dé muestras de haber realizado un apoyo sólido. Ahora preparo un gráfico para complacer a chinito, que lo de las donaciones via paypal me ha llegado al alma.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2011)

Bueno, bueno

Sp por debajo de 1250


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Pero tiene un piso en una buena zona.

Yo la subida del viernes, la vi demasiado falsa, no habia volumen, y hoy se ha confirmado con doble techo incluido en el chart de 5 minutos. Veremos que sucede, y a la vista del grafico de Claca todo quedara mucho mas claro. Pero hay mucha oportunidad de caida en el mercado americano, y para colmo ahora se meten con nuestra prima, y ya saben cuanto mas primo mas te arrimo.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Nov 2011)

Menudo día.

Me quedo con IBE hasta el lunes a ver, a ver si aparece el famoso rebote.


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para los que se vayan de marcha -entre los que me inlcuyo-, para que vayan reflexionando mientras hacen desaparecer el alcoLoL de sus copas. Los tres mosquetibex:
> 
> TEF:
> 
> ...



Cito este mensaje para que se vea la similitud que guarda el IBEX con la estructura de los tres jrandes:







Copias idénticas ¿verdad?

Como comenté el viernes, vi demasiada emoción para tan escaso progreso, con consecuencias evidentes durante la sesión de hoy. Ahora bien, en todo este recorte no se aprecia ni un sólo gesto de descontrol, y de hecho vemos como tanto el IBEX como sus principales órganos se desenvuelven limpiamente en esa especie de canal bajista. En estos momentos debemos situar nuestras miradas a la directriz inferior de esta corrección ordenada, ignorando si es preciso el suelo del canal gordote o los mínimos anteriores. Mientras el precio siga pisando firme, tarde o temprano tendremos una peponada importante que no se alejará demasiado en precio, pero si se pierde, cuidado, que la verticalidad que adquiriría la bajada sería importante.

En los indicadores podemos constatar la fuerte inercia alcista acumulada, aunque como viene siendo habitual esta no se desencadenará hasta que el índice logre un mínimo matiz de suelo, cosa que todavía no ha sucedido. Por arriba la directriz bajista que une los máximos de los días 28 y hoy es una referencia importante a tener en cuenta, con un peso superior al que parece tener en el gráfico.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2011)

Es que el Ibex se puede tirar años guaneando, o tirando de lateral bajista hasta que se vea algo de luz en el tema. No metería un duro en ese agujero negro ni de coña.


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si, sigo largo, exacto. Espero el típico rebote de cierre, pero basándome en la costumbre de cierres pasados, la estimación no tiene ninguna validez.



Que precios tiene de salida? Usted no sera de Madrid? Me recuerda a un amigo

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (14 Nov 2011)

A los que estais esperando al lunes después de las elecciones como día de rebote, simplemente comentar que el lunes siguiente a la victoria de aznar en el 96 el ibex cayó un 5,22%. El lunes siguiente a la victoria de Zapatero, un 4,15%.

Esto no quiere decir que el próximo lunes vaya a ser igual, pero los datos ahí están y viene a decir que no necesariamente un lunes después de elecciones generales el ibex sube. No es una regla escrita y los hechos dicen que incluso puede haber guano (y mucho).

Aquí una noticia que hablaba de eso:

La Bolsa cae el 4,15% por el 'efecto Al Qaeda' · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yes, y arrepentido de no salirme, sobretodo de BBVA que pude hacerlo varias veces con +30 cents por acción.
> 
> Estoy empeñado en los +50 cents y me van a acabar pillando de accionista a lp :XX:



Yo sigo pensando que el 25 tendran q volver a recomprar los cortos del 4.si tenemos suerte no nos quitaran los dividendos  hay q pensar en positivo

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

El viernes, esos 8570 eran frontera, lo parecía como los 6070 del Dax y de todas formas ya dijimos la pasada semana que el vencimiento de esta semana no sería alegre. Las alegrías (pocas) vendrán creo yo que para el próximo período de vencimiento hasta el 16 de diciembre (acción de Gracias y comienzo de navidades), aunque tiene un pinta de lateral de 6 miles para la próxima primavera bastante alto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Las PUT 1275 bien señor Caos, las tome por usted. Tengo la cesta llena de cosas.

Un thanks Claca, y ya curro ya, hoy me ha tocado comida con un cliente, que dura es la vida en esta España. Ademas he estado una parte de la tarde creando una cuenta de paypal para las donaciones. Estoy estresado, ahora una


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Nov 2011)

Claca, ¿cómo ves IBE?

Tengo metido el SL en 4.78, si se carga ese soporte salgo de ahí como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

Y oportunidades en el lado corto hay, una la comenté aquí, aunque me olvidé de recordarla para el foro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-213.html#post5164819







El planteamiento bajista activado, caminito de los 11,40. Ahora mismo está más en zona de soporte por eso. Más adelante probablemente volverá a ofrecer buenas oportunidades bajistas, porque le queda otro tramo todavía. Quién quiera vigilarla...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que precios tiene de salida? Usted no sera de Madrid? Me recuerda a un amigo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



A este paso creo que me voy a hacer inversor a largo plazo, no tengo prisa. ::

Si, soy de Madrid... ¿Seré amigo tuyo?


----------



## Estilicón (14 Nov 2011)

Añado al comentario anterior que las caídas fueron cuando el ganador lo hizo por mayoría simple. Cuando es mayoría absoluta suele subir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

¿Donde esta el perro tumbado?


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

Arrghhhh... ¿ qué ha sido de su avatar del perrito feliz ? ::



Estilicón dijo:


> A los que estais esperando al lunes después de las elecciones como día de rebote, simplemente comentar que el lunes siguiente a la victoria de aznar en el 96 el ibex cayó un 5,22%. El lunes siguiente a la victoria de Zapatero, un 4,15%.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que el próximo lunes vaya a ser igual, pero los datos ahí están y viene a decir que no necesariamente un lunes después de elecciones generales el ibex sube. No es una regla escrita y los hechos dicen que incluso puede haber guano (y mucho).
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Y aún de todas formas, no pinta tan mal a corto plazo, con la prima a 300 ptos y menos, hemos estado por debajo de 8000. Ahora, en su máximo histórico (433) estamos laterales en zona de nadie (8600-8400), a poco que rebaje y vean a Marianico por ahí, quizás visitemos los 8950-9080 ptos.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Donde esta el perro tumbado?





pollastre dijo:


> Arrghhhh... ¿ qué ha sido de su avatar del perrito feliz ? ::



Por ahí anda, durmiendo un rato . El de la caricatura es feo, pero tampoco tanto :cook:.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Añado al comentario anterior que las caídas fueron cuando el ganador lo hizo por mayoría simple. Cuando es mayoría absoluta suele subir.



ni subira ni nada,esta descontado,comos los dividendos
Solo existe la posibilidad de profundo hundimiento si ganan los patanes,cosa improbable pero no imposible
Aconsejo vender el viernes las acciones,nunca se sabe::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Por ahí anda, durmiendo un rato . El de la caricatura es feo, pero tampoco tanto :cook:.



Como pongo en motivo de reporte, que ha cambiado el avatar?


----------



## Claca (14 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, ¿cómo ves IBE?
> 
> Tengo metido el SL en 4.78, si se carga ese soporte salgo de ahí como alma que lleva el diablo.



Situación muy parecida a la del IBEX, así que mismo planteamiento:







Para mí ese margen extra es necesario concederlo, esa directriz "fantasma" ya ha probado su eficacia. Los 4,68 serían pues el nivel a no perder.


----------



## pollastre (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como pongo en motivo de reporte, que ha cambiado el avatar?



Añada que inicialmente nos atrajo a su lado con engaños, y luego mostró su verdadera car... este... su verdadero avatar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2011)

Dos posibilidades como siempre: 
Alcista : romper la dura MM 50 ponderada (frecuente resistencia) asociada a fibo importante y subir a los 8950. 
Bajista: peligrosísimo caer de los 8200, activaríamos el doble techo de hoy en 9615-8620, y nos mandarían a los 7800.
Mi opinión: ya lo dije, con la prima en máximos, el tinglado se mantiene. La semana de vencimientos suele ser falseta (se manipula para adecuar los futuros y opciones a las necesidades de los leones). Por otra parte, de las 3 últimas (la del 10 de noviembre, durísima se advirtió hace semanas) significativas sesiones, la de mayor volumen fue la alcista del viernes, hoy fue muy débil, por tanto, lo dicho, lo peor entiendo a partir de Año Nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2011)

Hoy no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque le ordenador me va hoy un poco raro con muchos 'tirones' extraños, el volumen se ha quedado hecho unos zorros y no refleja la realidad de lo que ha ocurrido.

Creo que la conexión a Internet me va un poco rara hoy, cosas de TEF.

Mañana si lo pongo, a ver si esta noche reseteo el router.

Lo siento mucho.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque le ordenador me va hoy un poco raro con muchos 'tirones' extraños, el volumen se ha quedado hecho unos zorros y no refleja la realidad de lo que ha ocurrido.
> 
> Creo que la conexión a Internet me va un poco rara hoy, cosas de TEF.
> 
> ...



cambia de compañia, hombre


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2011)

ALguien tiene una lupa? es para ver si el Sp sube, baja, o se pone de perfil.
Esta probando el doble suelo, ahora doble techo. Pero mushasho... movimientos tan tenues que...


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cambia de compañia, hombre



Estuve hace unos años con Orange y no pude tener una experiencia más mala, la conexión iba bastante rápida pero me tuve que gastar 70 euros en un router nuevo porque el que me dieron tenía la curiosa propiedad de no dejarme entrar ni en Yahoo, ni en Google, ni en MSN :vomito:

Curiosamente todo lo demás iba bien, fue cambiar el router y andar todo como la seda, pero de vez en cuando venían caídas gordas que duraban un día entero. La verdad es que TEF será más caro y algo más lento, pero al menos suele ser bastante más fiable que Orange, no contemplo Ono porque me gusta tener puertos abiertos por debajo del 1024 para mis cosas y no me da la gana tener que hacer redirecciones.

A lo mejor las cosas han cambiado un poco, porque hablo de hace unos 3 años, pero prefiero mantener las cosas como están de momento.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estuve hace unos años con Orange y no pude tener una experiencia más mala, la conexión iba bastante rápida pero me tuve que gastar 70 euros en un router nuevo porque el que me dieron tenía la curiosa propiedad de no dejarme entrar ni en Yahoo, ni en Google, ni en MSN :vomito:
> 
> Curiosamente todo lo demás iba bien, fue cambiar el router y andar todo como la seda, pero de vez en cuando venían caídas gordas que duraban un día entero. La verdad es que TEF será más caro y algo más lento, pero al menos suele ser bastante más fiable que Orange, no contemplo Ono porque me gusta tener puertos abiertos por debajo del 1024 para mis cosas y no me da la gana tener que hacer redirecciones.
> 
> A lo mejor las cosas han cambiado un poco, porque hablo de hace unos 3 años, pero prefiero mantener las cosas como están de momento.



Yo cambie a Jazztel
Va muy bien,igual que telefonica pero mas barato


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Yo no se cual tengo, cuando vea al vecino le pregunto. :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo no se cual tengo, cuando vea al vecino le pregunto. :XX::XX:



Tanto Beemeuve y luego resulta que nos ha salido lonchafinista el muchacho, debe ser un lonchafinista selectivo, la nueva moda en el foro de la burbuja :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Si no fuera un inepto para esas cosas...Pago 80 euros al mes, solo espero que las pilinguis de los consejos en la casa del señor Alierta sean de lujo.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

Bueno
Espero que sigais en TELF ,estaria la cosa muy jodida si os vais
o por lo menos esperad que venda las acc de tel .


----------



## holgazan (14 Nov 2011)

votin dijo:


> bueno
> espero que sigais en telf ,estaria la cosa muy jodida si os vais
> o por lo menos esperad que venda las acc de tel .



+10.000 )


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> Espero que sigais en TELF ,estaria la cosa muy jodida si os vais
> o por lo menos esperad que venda las acc de tel .



Vale, avísanos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Yo sigo y seguire en TEF por puro desconocimiento de este mundillo. Seguramente habra compañias mejores y mas baratas, o no, pero toda la vida con esta misma compañia desde que me metian en las facturas llamadas que nunca hacia y tenia que ir al edifico de mi ciudad a reclamar, hasta el dia de hoy donde pago la carrera del sobrino de Alierta y el juego de aquel que salia jugando en la junta. 

Soy cliente de TEF e Iberia de por vida, hasta que quiebren claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

Antena wifi del sr. chinito. (fotografía obtenida por satelite del jardin de su mansión en Marbella)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo sigo y seguire en TEF por puro desconocimiento de este mundillo. Seguramente habra compañias mejores y mas baratas, o no, pero toda la vida con esta misma compañia desde que me metian en las facturas llamadas que nunca hacia y tenia que ir al edifico de mi ciudad a reclamar, hasta el dia de hoy donde pago la carrera del sobrino de Alierta y el juego de aquel que salia jugando en la junta.
> 
> Soy cliente de TEF e Iberia de por vida, hasta que quiebren claro.



jajajajajajajajaj 
jajajajajajajajajaj
me da algo!!!!

Recuerdo en mis años mozos cuando algunos marvados iban a las cajas centralitas de timofónica. Las abrían, conectaban el auricular a una toma de forma aleatoria y se pasaban las noches de verano llamando a pilinguis, tarotistas o aotras viviendas. Que risas! Lo mejor era cuando algunas veces descolgaba el terminal el propietario de la linea y oian a la lumi o a la tarotista. En fin, cosas que hacían loj joveneh ninih durante los veranos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jajajajajajajajaj
> jajajajajajajajajaj
> me da algo!!!!
> 
> Recuerdo en mis años mozos cuando algunos marvados iban a las cajas centralitas de timofónica. Las abrían y conectaban el auricular a una toma de forma aleatoria y se pasaban las noches de verano llamando a pilinguis, tarotistas otras viviendas. Que risas! Lo mejor era cuando algunas veces descolgaba el terminal el propietario de la linea y oian a la lumi o a la tarotista. En fin, cosas que hacían loj joveneh ninih durante los veranos.



Ya sabe a quien tiene que cobrarle, señor chinito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

eh eh eh... no acuse. He dicho _algunos marvados_.... :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ya sabe a quien tiene que cobrarle, señor chinito.



Ademas este no es cliente BMW,mas bien Daewo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

Buff, hoy no paro de darle al triangulito ese del reporte.

Mal, muy mal, señor GT. Vandalo. Llegue a tener obsesion con ese tema. Y los fantasmas no marcaban el telefono.

Un daewoo eh, no querra usted cambiar de coche no? Tenemos ahora la nueva serie 1 en oferta, entre en elmundo.es hoy que hemos pagado la propaganda alli, y vea vea su futuro coche, digale a su mujer que color quiere y me lo cuenta aqui o por mp.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buff, hoy no paro de darle al triangulito ese del reporte.
> 
> Mal, muy mal, señor GT. Vandalo. Llegue a tener obsesion con ese tema. Y los fantasmas no marcaban el telefono.
> 
> Un daewoo eh, no querra usted cambiar de coche no? Tenemos ahora la nueva serie 1 en oferta, entre en elmundo.es hoy que hemos pagado la propaganda alli, y vea vea su futuro coche, digale a su mujer que color quiere y me lo cuenta aqui o por mp.



¿El serie 1 gana en persona? Porque estéticamente deja muchísimo que desear.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buff, hoy no paro de darle al triangulito ese del reporte.
> 
> Mal, muy mal, señor GT. Vandalo. Llegue a tener obsesion con ese tema. Y los fantasmas no marcaban el telefono.
> 
> Un daewoo eh, no querra usted cambiar de coche no? Tenemos ahora la nueva serie 1 en oferta, entre en elmundo.es hoy que hemos pagado la propaganda alli, y vea vea su futuro coche, digale a su mujer que color quiere y me lo cuenta aqui o por mp.



.....
.....
.....

Pido publicamente perdón por las atrocidades cometidas durante mi adolescencia. Las contadas y las no contadas.
....
...
:XX:
:XX:
:XX:

Respecto a lo del coche....Ufff! Es que mi Daewoo tunea vale muncho, eh?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Nov 2011)

No hay problema, bmw tambien se puede tunear, y hasta de casa si quiere, paquete m le llamamos, unos 3000 floripendios tienen la culpa. Mañana le reporto otra vez, pero ya esta, es que me quemo mucho ese tema, :XX: :XX:

Al señor MB decirle que tambien le he reportado, pese a poder estar de acuerdo con usted, tengo que mantener mi proyecto de marketing en este foro, asi que si gana en vivo. Digamos que es mas y mejor coche, en el interior mucho mas, bonito bonito, eso es subjetivo. Uno bonito esteticamente es asi:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Nov 2011)

Por "bonito estéticamente" entiéndase "menos feo".


----------



## The Hellion (14 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿El serie 1 gana en persona? Porque estéticamente deja muchísimo que desear.



Bah, cómprese un polo, que sale más a cuenta. 







Además, bajo pedido, lo ofrecen con el rojo BMW, si le gusta más:


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jajajajajajajajaj
> jajajajajajajajajaj
> me da algo!!!!
> 
> Recuerdo en mis años mozos cuando algunos marvados iban a las cajas centralitas de timofónica. Las abrían, conectaban el auricular a una toma de forma aleatoria y se pasaban las noches de verano llamando a pilinguis, tarotistas o aotras viviendas. Que risas! Lo mejor era cuando algunas veces descolgaba el terminal el propietario de la linea y oian a la lumi o a la tarotista. En fin, cosas que hacían loj joveneh ninih durante los veranos.



Muy mal, ya que accedías a la caja tenías que conectarte al par 22 que siempre está libre porque es para el uso de la compañía. Desde ahí nos conectabamos a BBS españoles, europeas y americanas. Eso cuando no utilizamos Blue Box o tarjetas prepago robadas de AT&T.
Todo para tener las últimas novedades en PC y Amiga.... era todo el día en download con un modem 14,4 y después la bomba con un 22,8.... qué tiempos :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2011)

Uy, qué día más feo con lo bien que pintaba ayer noche. No le dan tregua a los índices.
Y el Ibex, vaya penita de índice, as usual.

Lo veo muy muy difícil. No hay tres días que se mantenga tendencia.

P.D: Las Societe Generale siguen vivas con el stop en el precio de compra en 17,90.


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Uy, qué día más feo con lo bien que pintaba ayer noche. No le dan tregua a los índices.
> Y el Ibex, vaya penita de índice, as usual.
> 
> Lo veo muy muy difícil. No hay tres días que se mantenga tendencia.
> ...



A eso de las 08:00 - 08:30 ya se percibía que algo no iba bien. Fue curioso ver como se desmarcaba de la alegría alcista el EUR/USD y el BUND.

Ahí está la clave.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Muy mal, ya que accedías a la caja tenías que conectarte al par 22 que siempre está libre porque es para el uso de la compañía. Desde ahí nos conectabamos a BBS españoles, europeas y americanas. Eso cuando no utilizamos Blue Box o tarjetas prepago robadas de AT&T.
> Todo para tener las últimas novedades en PC y Amiga.... era todo el día en download con un modem 14,4 y después la bomba con un 22,8.... qué tiempos :rolleye:



Ahhhh un espíritu afin! 

Le reporto por haber sido mas espabilado que yo amén de poseer tecnología más avanzada! :XX:

(Tambiém me voy autoreportar por postear chorradas)

PD: No se autorreporten mucho que se quedan ciegos ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Yo, los índices mientras no pasen las fronteras de decisión, como que no, a los cruces forex y punto, que por lo menos no hay tantas manos fuertes (el volumen no es una variable importante), son muchas a la vez.
Mis fronteras: ver un cierre o por encima de 8570-8650 o por debajo de 8200, pero cierre. En Dax quiero verlo un par de horas tomando el sol por encima de los 6075 o por debajo de los 6750, mientras tanto, el que quiera, yo le recomendaría CCI (indicador de sobrecompra/venta más rápido) o estocásticos (configurar con RSI en el mismo panel-indicador).
Lo dicho, sé que no es la bajada definitiva la de esta tanda, sí quizás en semanas tocaremos el máximo si no lo hemos tocado ya.
Quizás si es buen momento para acumular BBVAs, SANs y tal, por cierto, sigo viendo a Gamesa manteniendo el tipo muy bien..


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Muy mal, ya que accedías a la caja tenías que conectarte al par 22 que siempre está libre porque es para el uso de la compañía. Desde ahí nos conectabamos a BBS españoles, europeas y americanas. Eso cuando no utilizamos Blue Box o tarjetas prepago robadas de AT&T.
> Todo para tener las últimas novedades en PC y Amiga.... era todo el día en download con un modem 14,4 y después la bomba con un 22,8.... qué tiempos :rolleye:



Un clásico.... uno de la vieja escuela.

Ud. es música para mis oídos.

Uno ya tiende a sentirse viejo cuando le cuenta a los jóvenes librepensantes estos, amantes de los putos frameworks java para maricones (Struts, Hibernate, Spring, ya sabe.... palabras que no pronunciaré aquí) que teníamos bastantes menos de 200 opcodes en ensamblador para el zx81.

Oh, y 16Kbytes de ram.

Pero es que además los chavalitos no sabrían distinguir un router de una vaca a lunares.

Si es que no hay por dónde cogerlos, a las criaturas.

Como diría el rey Theoden, mirando hacia Mordor desde la balconada de Minas Tirith... "pero cómo hemos llegado a esto".


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo, los índices mientras no pasen las fronteras de decisión, como que no, a los cruces forex y punto, que por lo menos no hay tantas manos fuertes (el volumen no es una variable importante), son muchas a la vez.



Vamos, Sr. ANHQV.... pillar a contra a un institucional tiene un _je ne se qua_, ya sabe, algo especial... y no son los 40 o 50 puntos de la operación solamente  ... ¿de veras encuentra Ud. más placer en desplumar a los gacelos?

_Ellos nunca lo harían_ :XX:


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Muy mal, ya que accedías a la caja tenías que conectarte al par 22 que siempre está libre porque es para el uso de la compañía. Desde ahí nos conectabamos a BBS españoles, europeas y americanas. Eso cuando no utilizamos Blue Box o tarjetas prepago robadas de AT&T.
> Todo para tener las últimas novedades en PC y Amiga.... era todo el día en download con un modem 14,4 y después la bomba con un 22,8.... qué tiempos :rolleye:



Pues oiga, yo echaba 50 pesetas en una cabina, marcaba un número 900 a voleo, me salía un robot avanzadísimo que me iba haciendo preguntas y al final acababa hablando con un tal Jimenez del departamento VISA de Miami...

...al colgar la máquina me devolvía religiosamente mis 50 pesetas :XX:

pd: también recuerdo una conexión a un 900 por módem que te comunicaba directamente con el server de L'oreal :XX:


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A eso de las 08:00 - 08:30 ya se percibía que algo no iba bien. Fue curioso ver como se desmarcaba de la alegría alcista el EUR/USD y el BUND.
> 
> Ahí está la clave.



aprovechando que se está hablando de todo un poco.

Cómo es posible que alguien ponga un mensaje con horas, y aparezcan caretos de emoticonos. Es una chapuza

No creo que sea tan complicado, seguro que en un foro serio eso no pasa.





OH; WAIT...que esto no es un foro serio


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> OH; WAIT...que esto no es un foro serio



No, esto es un paraíso de perroflauters keynesianos y fanboys, donde el único hilo serio es el de la bolsa...y casi nunca se habla de bolsa.


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, esto es un paraíso de perroflauters keynesianos y fanboys, donde el único hilo serio es el de la bolsa...y casi nunca se habla de bolsa.



Yo le hablaba el otro día a un amigo sobre este foro, le decía que la gente veía tan mal la cosa que (por lo que se habla por aquí) muchos estaban aprovisionando latas de atún porque en el futuro habrá escasez de alimentos.

Por suerte es amigo y no pensará mal, ya que a cualquiera que le digas eso, pensará al menos dos cosas:

1) Cómo eres tan gañán de meterte en un foro donde la gente dice que hace acopio de latunes porque habrá escasez de alimentos.

2) Cómo eres tan gañán como para creerte que hay un tío, o varios, por la geografía española que tiene en la despensa 1000 latas de atún carrefour por el motivo arriba indicado :ouch:

Espero ninguno tengáis 1000 latas de latunes:XX::XX:


Sí les recomiendo que encarguen estas latas de anchoas, yo quedé maravillado

ANCHOAS Y BONITO DE SANTOÑA Mayo 2011


Y si se dan una vuelta por la página uno de ese subforo se hincharán a leer temática Gin, que tanto gusta por aquí.


----------



## Fraction (15 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora mismo por debajo deberíamos vigilar los 8.370, que no deberían perderse si el índice quiere intentar otro asalto a los 8.6XX, aunque eso no significa que sean un objetivo a alcanzar.



*IBEX 35*

Puntos Variación Hora
8.372,20	-2,15% -183,90 puntos 17:35:59



¿por qué me sorprendo? 

Es usted un maestro :


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

No he leído nada ni aquí ni en otro sitio... pero cuidadín, señores, que parece Europa tiene una nuclear que pierde aceite... y algo más.

Low levels of radioactive particles in Europe: IAEA | Reuters

http://www.stockholmnews.com/more.aspx?NID=8035


"aquí huele a muetto" "posh yo no he sioo.."


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, Sr. ANHQV.... pillar a contra a un institucional tiene un _je ne se qua_, ya sabe, algo especial... y no son los 40 o 50 puntos de la operación solamente  ... ¿de veras encuentra Ud. más placer en desplumar a los gacelos?
> 
> _Ellos nunca lo harían_ :XX:



Yo encuentro placer en que lo imprevisto no sea lo previsto y esas zonas o son para auténticos elliotmetras o hay que ir mirando cada aviso técnico. Si, claro, fácil para enamorados del lateral, y usted me da que es de esos tipos, pero a mi me gusta más roturas de formaciones, impulsos etc.
Ya volveré a entrar, de hecho no entro desde el miércoles pasado, pero el euro/dólar me ha dado un fibo de largo plazo parado en el 61,8% perfecto y perfecto es parado en el decimal 4º de cinco (ajustado el fibo con zoom).
Mira ahora mismo, me voy a dormir y sé que mis cruces no harán trastadas y si las hacen, piden perdón rapidamente.ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> No he leído nada ni aquí ni en otro sitio... pero cuidadín, señores, que parece Europa tiene una nuclear que pierde aceite... y algo más.
> 
> Low levels of radioactive particles in Europe: IAEA | Reuters
> 
> ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Nov 2011)

Se puede confiar en el rebotón del Lunes?
No sé, yo lo veo como demasiado claro, toda la semana guaneando y el Lunes con la victoria de Marianico subidón.
Pero si se cumple este guión sería muy fácil ganar dinero..
Claca, que opinas de ese subidón pepero?

:cook:


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Espero ninguno tengáis 1000 latas de latunes:XX::XX:



El otro día mi señora estaba preparando conservas de bonito, y se me ocurrió decirle que en un foro de internet que yo conocía eso se consideraría falsificación de moneda... 

No hay palabras para describir cómo me miró. Y prefiero no pensar en lo que pasó por su mente, porque sólo pudieron ser dos cosas: 

Igual que su amigo, 

Cómo eres tan gañán de pasar tiempo en la hinternec en un foro así

o, y esto es peor, 

Cómo eres tan gañán de pensar que voy a creerme que el tiempo que pasas en la hinternec lo pasas en un foro así.


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Ay ay.... ay, que viene Clearnet LCH... ay que no llegamos a las elecciones... que nos vamos ya a por los 450...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Ya vamos para abajo¡¡


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

la prima subiendo, los banquitos muy malitos. Señor que no llegue el guano a los usa y el dax, que no se donde iremos.


----------



## Dula (15 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

¿Dónde veis el seguimiento de la prima de riesgo?


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

http://***carc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php

Pero es mejor no mirar...para lo que hay que ver


----------



## ProfePaco (15 Nov 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Dónde veis el seguimiento de la prima de riesgo?



busca en google defcon spain


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

En bloomberg la sigo yo, y es mejor mirar, ya que es interesante saber las cosas, no hay que ser avesttruz.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

4% de pérdida llevo ya en IBE

Que alegría, cuando nos dijeron...


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Bueno, pues chim-pom se acabó. Hemos cruzado la barrera de los 450pbs, a partir de aquí sólo resta esperar que a las cámaras de compensación se les ahume el pescado, suban las garantías a los tenedores de nuestra deuda, se produzca una avalancha de margin calls, y a volar por encima de 500.

Madre mía, qué década perdida a la japonesa nos espera....


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues chim-pom se acabó. Hemos cruzado la barrera de los 450pbs, a partir de aquí sólo resta esperar que a las cámaras de compensación se les ahume el pescado, suban las garantías a los tenedores de nuestra deuda, se produzca una avalancha de margin calls, y a volar por encima de 500.
> 
> Madre mía, qué década perdida a la japonesa nos espera....



Y no es posible que no suban garantías y lo dejen ir hacia abajo?

Algún día tiene que desplomarse..


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y no es posible que no suban garantías y lo dejen ir hacia abajo?
> 
> Algún día tiene que desplomarse..



Por ser, es posible... ellos hacen lo que les sale del petete... pero la pregunta sería entonces, por qué su criterio fue subir garantías cuando los bonos italianos superaron los 450pbs, y no subirlas ahora que España igualmente ha superado esa misma cota.

Me temo que si no les tembló el pulso a la hora de zimbrear a Italia (tercera economía de la zona euro, catástrofe potencial en caso de default) mucho menos van a tener problemas en seguir el mismo criterio con nosotros.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

A puntito estoy de que me salte el SL en IBE

QUe locura de día¡


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Nov 2011)

estamos al limite.......... o guano day o apocalipsis day


----------



## Misterio (15 Nov 2011)

No miréis la página de jbarba que esta mal desde ayer.

SPANISH GOVERNMENT GENERIC BONDS - 10 YR NOTE (GSPG10YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg

A 10 años.

Yo sigo con mi teoría de la semana pasada, estamos en record de spread y no bajamos de 8.000 ..., el día que digan (que lo dirán) que van a imprimir hay que subirse a la tabla de surf...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues chim-pom se acabó. Hemos cruzado la barrera de los 450pbs, a partir de aquí sólo resta esperar que a las cámaras de compensación se les ahume el pescado, suban las garantías a los tenedores de nuestra deuda, se produzca una avalancha de margin calls, y a volar por encima de 500.
> 
> Madre mía, qué década perdida a la japonesa nos espera....



¿Significa que hoy espera algo de subida respecto a la cotización en este momento?


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Nov 2011)

como los gusanos cierren hoy por debajo de 1230 (S&P) ya nada nos impedira visitar a sebastian (en el fondo del mar.....)

BAJO DEL MAR - YouTube


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

El overnight del SP cerca de los mínimos de ayer. Lleva fuerza. Vaticino un GAp fuerte a la baja y caída hasta los 1220 del jueves pasado. Si la cosa sigue torcida hoy hacemos los 1200 y luego pequeño rebote al cierre...

Edito: mientras escribía ya hemos roto esos mínimos. ahora rebote texnico o consolidación... y luego guano a go-go... o bear-trap tamaño familiar.


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Significa que hoy espera algo de subida respecto a la cotización en este momento?



No, no hablaba de índices, sino del spread de la "deudaférica".


----------



## Claca (15 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Se puede confiar en el rebotón del Lunes?
> No sé, yo lo veo como demasiado claro, toda la semana guaneando y el Lunes con la victoria de Marianico subidón.
> Pero si se cumple este guión sería muy fácil ganar dinero..
> Claca, que opinas de ese subidón pepero?
> ...



Ni idea. Lo único que sé es que de momento la corrección no ha finalizado y eso es lo único que debe importarnos ahora. Caemos ordenadamente, pero caemos, de modo que la tendencia es bajista. Es cierto que pienso que tal y como se está produciendo el recorte es muy probable que terminemos rompiendo al alza sin mayores daños, pero hasta que eso no suceda (un apoyo claro y fuerte contrastable en el precio ) pensar en rebotes es pensar en contra de la tendencia.


----------



## INTRUDER (15 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, ayer vi Margin Call The Film. Vaya pastelazo sin garra, hecho para no tocar los huevos a nadie en Wall Stret. 

El unico comentario a un estructurado: MBS.

Mas incisiva Wall Street II.

Buenos dias y buena suerte.


----------



## tarrito (15 Nov 2011)

les veo un poco pesimistas ... arriba esos ánimos "tronkis" !! 

Leti-rap - YouTube

:


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

A las que peor veo es a Gamesa y al Popular,ambas como bajen de 3 .........

Adios,Adios.....siguiente parada planta 2º

Las demas se recuperaran.....eso espero


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2011)

Popular a dos euros... mmmmmm


----------



## INTRUDER (15 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Popular a dos euros... mmmmmm



Hasta 0,10 todavia queda ...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A las que peor veo es a Gamesa y al Popular,ambas como bajen de 3 .........
> 
> Adios,Adios.....siguiente parada planta 2º
> 
> Las demas se recuperaran.....eso espero



No se, no se

Ibe ha perdido el 4,76

Joder que ruina¡¡


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se, no se
> 
> Ibe ha perdido el 4,76
> 
> Joder que ruina¡¡



Pero IBE,SAN,TEL,BBVA,REPSOL suman el 50% o mas de la capitalizacion del Ibex
y dan dividendos ,mientras las otras dos no lo daran a ese valor
Estas por su peso se pueden levantar por su fuerza mientras que el popular y gamesa estan expuestos a los especuladores chicharreros y sobre todo a la gacelada


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Como florecen mis cortos, esa cajita de guano ha resultado. Me encanta ganar dinero con cortos. 

Lo siento por los largos, pero yo por mi parte, avise.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero IBE,SAN,TEL,BBVA,REPSOL suman el 50% o mas de la capitalizacion del Ibex
> y dan dividendos ,mientras las otras dos no lo daran a ese valor
> Estas por su peso se pueden levantar por su fuerza mientras que el popular y gamesa estan expuestos a los especuladores chicharreros y sobre todo a la gacelada



Claro hombre.

Yo las aguantaré que he puesto un SL bajo, pensaba que iba a saltar hoy pero no veo que llegue.

no ve que me van a dar un paraguas???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Vamos cerrando algunos que ya estan las flores para cogerlas, :XX: :XX:

Sobre el tema de la prima de riesgo y los margenes, estamos ahi ahi del punto de nuevas medidas, que no serviran de nada.


----------



## Muttley (15 Nov 2011)

Pues hoy el IBEX lo veo interesante, guerra de guerrillas en muchos valores, resistiendo como gatos panza arriba, algunos ya mencionados como los 3.00x euros de POP, o los 5.5x de SAN, los 4.76 de BAN o los 16.1x de ELE...exactamente mismos precios que la semana pasada cuando los espagueti estaban en el centro de la atencion mundial...como si hubieran sido tiradas con tiralineas 

Como cedan las defensas...las cosas se van a poner feas.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> no ve que me van a dar un paraguas???




No lo dé por hecho; ¿nunca le han dicho que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras? :XX::XX:


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

Me voy a tomar un cafe que IBE me está tentando mucho...y no, no y no, no quiero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2011)

Buenos días ludópatas... 

Para los que no buscan el intradía más guerrero, os dejo el producto que me acaba de ofrecer Bankinter hace unos minutos.

90% a un año al 5%
10% cupón acciones de telefónica (de 1 a 5 años): Si la acción al año está por encima del valor del 28/11/2011, y así cada año. Es decir, si esperas que TEL esté de aquí a 5 años por encima de los valores actuales, cobrarías el 40% de ese 10% inicial.

Mínimo 50K€

Saludos...

PD: De lo que se deduce que muy alta no la esperan... ienso:
Edito para poner que lo del cupón de TEL es un 8% anual


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2011)

*ut* server... 

En fin, milimétrico:







Saludos...


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

puto servidor


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Calooopeeezzz....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2011)

monlovi es usted un cachondo!!

solo le ha faltado poner este video Casting LETICIA SABATER (1990) - YouTube

el server de calopez no consigue procesar los ultimos videos de leti, esta depurando pero no hay manera, el daño es irreversible.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Activando el doble suelo camino de los 10.700.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Si... yo cerré cortos al consolidar... ahora sólo tengo un mini gran reserva (para los tiempos que manejo).


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Non digo nada y lo digo tutto, pero la deudaférica está cogiendo _momentum _y podemos tocar los 500 antes de que acabe esta semana con un poco de "suerte"... :cook::cook:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

33 jornadas bursátiles para ganar 2.500 puntos dentro de la peor tormenta en mucho años. Antes creía que Robocopic la clavaría al 100%, ahora ya empiezo a creer que su predicción está fifty-fifty.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Señores, dejen de mirar la deuda. Como si se pone en 800 puntos, o 3.128. España es irrescatable así que viviremos con estos intereses hasta que se decida poner fin al tal euro ese.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Hoy aqui hacen esto, si hay algun interesado nos acercamos juntos:

WorldSpreads


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

El lunes todo se arreglara,vendra mariano 
tened fe
porque esperanza y caridad hay poco


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Momento importante, triple visita (muy típico) al suelo del 10 de noviembre, la directriz de medio plazo mantiene el tipo..(se puede comprar esperando si cae de los 8200)


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El lunes todo se arreglara,vendra mariano
> tened fe
> porque esperanza y caridad hay poco



Y yo que me huelo que Tonuel tendrá que certificar a tope...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Con Mariguano ya viene el GUANO, este rajoyra el ibex entero.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy aqui hacen esto, si hay algun interesado nos acercamos juntos:
> 
> WorldSpreads



Pocos clientes le van aquedar a usted,entre la desaparicion de los canis albañiles,los nuevos ricos,los pijomoviles van a caer en picado
La unica que se va a salvar es Lexus,porque no necesita vender mucho,y Audi
porque siempre tendra su cuota de burgueses que le matengan algo las ventas


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2011)

Yo estoy a la espera de ver en la cnmv si este viernes 18 noviembre abren mas cortos y siguen la tendencia temporal.Es el margen que me doy,si abren mas cortos vendere sobre el 25 que tocaría recompra de posiciones cortas y si no declaran nada que me huele que no lo haran seguire largo y a finales de mes comprare mas

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

hay buenas divergencias ya con MACD y Estoc. en 3-5-10 minutos


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy a la espera de ver en la cnmv si este viernes 18 noviembre abren mas cortos y siguen la tendencia temporal.Es el margen que me doy,si abren mas cortos vendere sobre el 25 que tocaría recompra de posiciones cortas y si no declaran nada que me huele que no lo haran seguire largo y a finales de mes comprare mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo de ti intentaria ir liquidando posiciones de aqui a Enero del año que viene,aprovechando los picos alcistas de las bajadas y esperar el megaguano del año que viene


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pocos clientes le van aquedar a usted,entre la desaparicion de los canis albañiles,los nuevos ricos,los pijomoviles van a caer en picado
> La unica que se va a salvar es Lexus,porque no necesita vender mucho,y Audi
> porque siempre tendra su cuota de burgueses que le matengan algo las ventas




No conoce usted mucho Marbella me parece a mi. Aqui el tiesismo hispano es evidente, pero las hordas de guiris con billetes no acaba. Y no veo yo a los guiris comprando un seat, BMW la conocen es alemana como ellos.

Las ventas de vehiculos de +70.000€ siguen subiendo. Pijomoviles me ha matado :XX::XX: Pijos y feos, el dia que sean bonitos rompemos las ventas.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Hay!!! el POPU ,que esta con ordenes de compra en 3,000 en 15000 acciones,como rompa 
ese nivel se va hacia abajo a lo burro...........................


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo de ti intentaria ir liquidando posiciones de aqui a Enero del año que viene,aprovechando los picos alcistas de las bajadas y esperar el megaguano del año que viene



Cada 3 semanas estan declarando cortos desde agosto, si siguen asi sin parar ya estariamos en el gran guano. Este viernes les toca de nuevo alquilar cortos, si lo hacen procurare liquidar mi cartera en un rebote, esperemos que no lo hagan y no estemos en el gran guano aun.Mi estrategia sera vigilar el 18 noviembre y si abren mas cortos liquidar posiciones en un posible rebote sobre el 24,25 o 28 noviembre
Gracias por los consejos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2011)

Vaya sangría llevamos últimamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Volvemos a niveles del dia 9 de noviembre, 4 de octubre, 27 de septiembre....

Los 8100 otra vez, cuanto tiempo sin verlos, se hacia raro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2011)

Y en el hilo alguna gente hablaba positivamente de Gamesa...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Lo que es increible es lo del POP,estan como locos echando ordenes de compra a 3,000 para que no baje de año,seria minimo historico
Veremos cuanta pasta pueden gastar


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Y en el hilo alguna gente hablaba positivamente de Gamesa...



Gamesa tiene cantada su bajada a 2 euros desde que sus competidores chinos
tienen hundidas sus acciones 
En 2 euros se podra jugar otra partida gacelera versus leoncios::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Señor Pollastre digame los niveles mas bajos para el dax? y como andamos de volumen? y el tc control? y la mesa aguanta? y un par de huevos duros.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (15 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

A ver si alguien es capaz de responderme. 

Dando por hecho que no haya quitas de deuda española ¿cuánto tiempo costaría a la banca española sanear los balances? ¿Es este el mecanismo elegido para hacerlo?


----------



## Claca (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se, no se
> 
> Ibe ha perdido el 4,76
> 
> Joder que ruina¡¡



Supongo que has visto dónde están parando la caída ¿no?


----------



## P05 (15 Nov 2011)

Increible como intentan sujetar al Popular en los 3 euros.

Veremos a ver que pasa si el Ibex empeora mas de aqui al cierre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2011)

Largo en 8215 con SL holgado.
Orden SAN 5,5.
Y el cuidador del POP se ha quedado sin minución en la trinchera de los 3,00€. Al próximo envite le saltan la alambrada y le cortan la cabellera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Un doble suelo podria ser el 8070? Pregunto a los expertos at.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

P05 dijo:


> Increible como intentan sujetar al Popular en los 3 euros.
> 
> Veremos a ver que pasa si el Ibex empeora mas de aqui al cierre.



Por que saben que en cuanto vean asomar el 2,xxxx por la pantalla la bajada es en cuesta y de culo ,tendrian que comprar mucho papel para sujetarlo y ahi la estampida de la gacelada haria estragos::


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo en 8215 con SL holgado.
> Orden SAN 5,5.
> Y el cuidador del POP se ha quedado sin minución en la trinchera de los 3,00€. Al próximo envite le saltan la alambrada y le cortan la cabellera



Que va!!!,el cuidador ha reforzado la trinchera con 30.000 acc de compra,ha pasado de 15000 a 30000,se ve que tiene miedo de perder esa cota::

Esto es como un partido de futbol pero en vivo

Edito
El cuidador sigue reforzando la cota de los 3,000 se ve que no quiere que marque minimo historico::


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Ay omá...

Esto es el fin del mundo jajajaj


----------



## Claca (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un doble suelo podria ser el 8070? Pregunto a los expertos at.



No soy experto en at, pero te doy mi opinión. Si te refieres a un doble apoyo, pues sí, podría ser que el precio buscara ese nivel antes de rebotar; un doble suelo, es decir, como figura de vuelta, no lo veo ni aunque se supereasen los 9.350, porque el IBEX está demasiado lateral como para tenerlo en cuenta.

De todos modos ahora por abajo nos hemos de fijar en los 140 apróximadamente, el motivo ya lo di cuando colgué el gráfico del IBEX, y de momento sigue habiendo la misma corrección ordenada, sólo hay que ver cómo ha frenado la caída al acercarse a los 8.200, sólo si se pierde esa referencia tocaría apuntar al nivel que tú mencionas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Nov 2011)

El pre-market Usano en Dow marca menos -1% por debajo de 12.000


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ay omá...
> 
> Esto es el fin del mundo jajajaj



La Cuenta Atrás Final... Europa se acaba

[YOUTUBE]XAg5KjnAhuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Divergencias claras parecen


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2011)

No sé yo si se está torciendo demasiado. Los charts de Barclays .... están muy jodidos y cerca de entrar "en una nueva bajada duradera".
Extremen la prudencia ....


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

jo,jo,jo
Al POP le quedan solo 10.000 acciones para aguantar el soporte de 3,000 
o mete mas madera o se le va el dique abajo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2011)

Como os lo estáis pasando con el POP.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Y a largo plazo (en 1 hora) parecen más claras:





Es cierto que sería lógico atreverse con los 8070, pero que no, que éste no es el tobogán de los 6 miles aún.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2011)

Aqui se han tocado niveles ya muy peligrosos

En concreto para el ibex veo laaaaaargo guano hasta que haga suelo y sea interesante. El que quiera emociones y riesgos intradías con GAM, matildes y botines,...que las disfrute y les vaya bien, sobre todo con los cuidadores tan cabrones que tienen. 

Para largo plazo aquí no van a dejar ni el pomo de la puerta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)




----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2011)

Estamos ya al borde del precipicio. Una vez más el EUR/USD y el BUND se muestran muy fiables.

Les veo en el infierno ::


----------



## holgazan (15 Nov 2011)

Diario Cinco Días de hoy: La rentabilidad de la emisión de Telefónica que vence en julio de 2013 está en el 3.34%.
Dato de inflación de hoy en España: El 3%.

Telefónica tiene mucha deuda, pero de momento la puede refinanciar a un interés real casi negativo.
No entiendo por qué mis queridas Matildes están a 13.5€.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Diario Cinco Días de hoy: La rentabilidad de la emisión de Telefónica que vence en julio de 2013 está en el 3.34%.
> Dato de inflación de hoy en España: El 3%.
> 
> Telefónica tiene mucha deuda, pero de momento la puede refinanciar a un interés real casi negativo.
> No entiendo que mis queridas Matildes estén a 13.5€.



Cuando llegue el Sell Off las verás más abajo.

En determinados momentos de mercado, las acciones son como un rebaño de ovejas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

No se preocupe usted, es rentista, con el dividendo hasta el dia del juicio final.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Apuesta: de aquí a agosto 2012 el porcentaje que pueda bajar el DJ30 va a ser menos de lo que se revalorice el $ frente al euro.

Any takers?


----------



## holgazan (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se preocupe usted, es rentista, con el dividendo hasta el dia del juicio final.



Eso es cierto, y de hecho cuanto más bajas estén, más barato me sale reinvertir el dividendo. 
Pero no entiendo este precio tan ridiculamente bajo.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Os informo, que sé que os preocupa mi inversión semanal EN LARGO:

En positivo:

Ebro Foods
BME
McD
JNJ

Negativo:

Pfizer
KO
PG
Iberdrola

Saldo total: -33 euros a la espera de la apertura USA.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Acabara teniendo que lanzar una opa, recurdeselo cuando alcance el 30%.

Metame en un puesto de directivo de esos que juegan con el ipad, porfaplis.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se preocupe usted, es rentista, con el dividendo hasta el dia del juicio final.



Hay cálculos del dividendo para el próximo año que no lo sitúan en más de 1,2-1,4 en el mejor de los casos frente al 1,75 prometido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

han entrado los usa sin muchas ganas..por ahora.


----------



## J-Z (15 Nov 2011)

Votin y demás que controleis de fundamentales, como veis INDRA? se está poniendo muy a tiro.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Lo del pop es de traca
Tanto gasto para que no baje de 3 que en cuanto baje va a ser un tsunami
En cuanto los leoncios huelan carne fresca lo van a dejar en los huesos,se salva porque a los leoncios le dan miedo los bancos,todavia..................


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> jo,jo,jo
> Al POP le quedan solo 10.000 acciones para aguantar el soporte de 3,000
> o mete mas madera o se le va el dique abajo



Que broker tiene? Donde ve el num acc?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que broker tiene? Donde ve el num acc?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Bankinter
profundidad nivel 5

Bueno
se ve que el cuidador del pop ha puesto 40.000 acciones para guardar el 3,000
y se ha ido a comer,sera que no quiere sorpresas


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankinter
> profundidad nivel 5
> 
> Bueno
> ...



Parece buen broker.Interesante analisis

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Votin y demás que controleis de fundamentales, como veis INDRA? se está poniendo muy a tiro.



la verdad es que las empresas de servicios de informatica tipo amadeus e indra
son dificiles para mi de evaluar ya que sus activos o patrimonios son intangibles
y en consecuencia volubles ante innovaciones tecnologicas.
No me encuentro seguro en ellas y no las sigo,aunque supongo que para especular a corto puede valer


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2011)

Los usanos siempre por encima de 125X si quieren aspirar a hacer el rally pre-navideño


----------



## J-Z (15 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> la verdad es que las empresas de servicios de informatica tipo amadeus e indra
> son dificiles para mi de evaluar ya que sus activos o patrimonios son intangibles
> y en consecuencia volubles ante innovaciones tecnologicas.
> No me encuentro seguro en ellas y no las sigo,aunque supongo que para especular a corto puede valer



Yo a 10 € me la meto en la buchaca, fue una de las que estudié haber comprado hace 2 meses y luego subió hasta 12,6 vamos un 2,6€ de bpa.

Lleva 2 días guaneando bastante y no sé porque, a ver si localizo alguna info.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo a 10 € me la meto en la buchaca, fue una de las que estudié haber comprado hace 2 meses y luego subió hasta 12,6 vamos un 2,6€ de bpa.
> 
> Lleva 2 días guaneando bastante y no sé porque, a ver si localizo alguna info.



Yo compre a IAG y estoy estudiandola pero me resulta poco comprensible sus
subidas o bajadas
10 euros en Indra seria su minimo anual,pero si baja de golpe podria no ser su minimo............::


----------



## J-Z (15 Nov 2011)

9,90€ el anual y para ver algo más abajo hay que irse a 2003.

IAG pillarla a 1,60 para chicharrear un poco tampoco estaría mal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Veo un triangulo en el sp, y que rompera hacia abajo. 

Modo Muertoviviente off

Venga que ya solo quedan 5 puntos para el precipicio american


----------



## J-Z (15 Nov 2011)

_JPMorgan ha recortado la nota de Indra desde neutral hasta infraponderar_

Parece que baja por esto, mucho se fían de JPM los hinversoreh el cuidata entre otros de Bankia...


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Veo un triangulo en el sp, y que rompera hacia abajo.
> 
> Modo Muertoviviente off



el triangulo "aun" no se ha roto pero un cierre rojo guano del S&P hoy nos puede meter a la mina.......

un cierre en 1232 o inferiores puede ser el inicio de una fructifera temporada 

robotnik tenia algun nivel si guaneabamos? el 6770? 

edito: realmente hasta las 10 no sabremos si los leoncios estan jugando con nuestros sentimientos :cook: o viene el guano apocalipsis ::


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

EL SP a minutos sin overnight ha tocado el soporte de un expansivo desde ayer. Eso es más falso que un duro de seis pesetas.... en cualquier caso estamos en nivel donde hay pasta.

Por cierto, que ayer "creo" que no lo dije. Respecto a mi comentario sobre el volumen de SP, el viernes tuvo la excusa de ser medio festivo... vale. Pero ¿y ayer? Porque el volumen de ayer fué aún más bajo. Creo recordar que hay que irse hasta abril para encontrar volumen menor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Señor Atman experto usa, su opinion hoy la valor muchisimo mas incluso que dias atras, se nota que ando metido en el sp, como ve el asunto sp500?


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Veo que han traido otro camión de puntales... y cuando se acaben los puntales... lo sujetarán con los cuernos, si hace falta... No es cuestión de que suba, pero no lo van a dejar bajar. Hace falta una noticia mala de verdad, a ver si le dan más aire a la falta de acuerdo en el Supercomitee o si la bajada de rating de italia (por ejemplo) se substancia.

Pero yo diría, por lo que llevamos abiertos, que los leoncios esperan buenas noticias.

PD: "experto Usa" :XX: :XX: :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Si no fuera por el señor ghkghk, este triangulon ya estaria roto, pero el muy leoncio no para de comprarse acciones al otro lado del charco.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Monetizar deuda::
los leones esperan para rebotar hacia arriba


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Nov 2011)

estan asi  resistiendo el guano 

300 give them nothing - YouTube


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

En estos momentos el POP esta sufriendo un duro ataque de los leones y su cota de 3,000
se esta quedando sin municion con tan solo 3000 acciones para defender
El cuidador esta a punto de tirar la toalla


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

Sepan que les he reportado a todos! A TODOS! Que si, que si, muy ocupados deben estar, si. Pera llevamos ya unas buenas ostias desde los 9k y algo y, banéenme si me equivoco ,pero NADIE, repito NADIE a sacado a nuestro amigo a pasear. Esto no tiene perdon. Un guano de 1K sin nuestro amigo no es guano ni es ná!








Estas son las costumbres y hay que respetarlas.... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

459 no es un prefijo, ni siquiera las pretendientas de Claca. Es nuestra prima, no la de cordoba, la otra, la de riesgo.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

La cosa se pone fea para el cuidador o mete mas madera o pasara a minimo historico


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Ha metido refuerzos para pasar a 18000 acciones en la defensa
Otra vez sea leones,esta no


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

3000 acciones en la defensa.....


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Sube a 8000 la defensa.............

Media cartera esta perdiendo alguien hoy para que no cierre a menos de 3


----------



## Caos (15 Nov 2011)

Continua sesión técnica de algos, más cosecha de cortos y volumen vaporoso... aunque igual sí hace falta un catalizador para romper el lateral.

Pero el euro no se lo cree y la intervención de mediodía del BCE ya ha sido deshecha de nuevo, huele a desesperación por las divergencias.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

Yo estaba buscando otra, pero ha salido esta

[YOUTUBE]NLtapnmlIIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.

De verdad que asquete.


----------



## darwinn (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.
> 
> De verdad que asquete.



Espero que no sea nada serio, suerte para ambos temas


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Los puntales traían polilla!!


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.
> 
> De verdad que asquete.



Vaya, pues lo siento. La verdad es que estamos en tiempos muy convulsos, y normalmente eso no suele ser bueno. 

Espero que lo superes.


----------



## kokaine (15 Nov 2011)

Os paso este articulo de como funciono el corralito en argentina, sus pasos, las fechas y sus similitudes con la entrada en la zona euro, recesion, ¿salida del euro?

¿Cómo se hace un corralito? | GurusBlog

Ahora os paso un link para que veais como se comporto el Merval de Buenos aires.

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=%5EMERV+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^merv;range=my;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined

Y ahora viene mi paja mental, intentando asociar el comportamiento del ibex.35 al del merval en un posible escenario de salida del euro.

El merval tuvo un maximo sobre los 850 en el 97 antes de entrar en recesion, para marcar un minimo de 360 en el 98 (plena recesion, CAIDA DEL 60%).
Volvio a recuperarse con las medidas adoptadas para llegar a un maximo de 630 (Feb 2000, SUBIDA 75%) y a partir de ahi todo fue degradandose hasta un minimo de 200 (Nov 2001 CAIDA 60%) la decidision del corralito coincidio con este minimo.

Ahora veamos lo que ha echo el IBEX:

Maximos de bonanza economia con el eur (en argentina fue con la paridad peso-dolar) en 16000 para luego caer un 60% hasta los 6700, recuperaciones del 75% hasta los 12200 para volver a caer hasta......... como hasta aqui coinciden los porcentajes que aplicamos en el MERVAL nos quedaria una caida del 60% hasta los 5000 de IBEX !!!!!!!!!

Asi que si nos vamos del eur, podriamos bajar hasta los 5000.


PD: los valores de los indices son redondeados.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Atencion al POP en la subasta
alguien ha metido en compra 900k acciones y otro ha sacado en venta 1000k
resultado ,se mantiene el 3,000 pero esta muy tocado el cuidador,debe estar sangrando
despues de la lucha de hoy para que no se hunda el valor
Mañana mas
Como en la subasta de apertura aparezca con otros 900k a 3 de compra se hunde por debajo de 3 en el inicio de la sesion
Alguien esta intentando romper el valor de 3 para entrar a saco por la puerta ya que debajo de esa resistencia no debe haber gran cosa para poder resitir


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.
> 
> De verdad que asquete.



Tiene que haber días así, para que apreciemos los buenos... ánimo, mujer...

Venga, coja los que quiera.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Tiene que haber días así, para que apreciemos los buenos... ánimo, mujer...
> 
> Venga, coja los que quiera.



Joder!!!
eso que es??
parecen furullos secos de gato


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Dan ganas de comprar 300 acciones del Popular a 3,00 para ayudar en la defensa, dan hasta penita. Por otro lado, tienen a la venta en Valencia una serie de viviendas que me gustan, y mantienen precios de 2007... asi que una semi quiebra y que el BdE les obligue a deshacerse de toda su cartera a "lo que os ofrezcan" es musica para mis oidos... Asi que me quedo quietecito y mirando al rio, esperando al cadaver de mi enemigo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Calle, sacrílego!!! jajajajja...

Se llaman "Sarments du Médoc". Son palitos de chocolate negro con naranja confitada. Tambien los he tenido con granos de café picadito.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Continua sesión técnica de algos, más cosecha de cortos y volumen vaporoso... aunque igual sí hace falta un catalizador para romper el lateral.
> 
> Pero el euro no se lo cree y la intervención de mediodía del BCE ya ha sido deshecha de nuevo, huele a desesperación por las divergencias.



Está claro que no lo dejan, ni quieren hacerlo, subir. Tampoco se despeña pero ... no sube. Goteo desesperante para los que busquen largos, que no es el momento.
El nivel de máximos anteriores en SP no se deja ni acercar.


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Mirando la cantidad de contratos que se ha movido hoy en el Ibex, especialmente una orden bastante grande que se ha cruzado hoy, creí que se me había vuelto a fastidiar el sistema, pero no, lo he comprobado y está todo correcto. Al final he caido en que esta es semana de vencimiento y estas cosas son bastante normales.

Hoy hemos tenido una guerra de contratos en toda regla, la gran mayoría de estas órdenes, muchas de ellas bastante grandes para lo que es habitual, han sido vendedoras. Sin embargo a las 12:25 han comprado unos 3337 contratos, lo cual ha hecho que todo entrara en terreno positivo. En general hasta ese momento las ventas eran bastante duras, pero a partir de ahí las compras han superado siempre a las ventas en todo momento.

En subasta han vendido unos 50 contratos, nada del otro mundo...

En resumen, semana de vencimientos y guerra de contratos, la descomunal compra que han hecho hoy tiene visos de ser una apuesta muy seria y favorable a las subidas hasta el final de la semana. El precio ha quedado un tanto neutral pero alcista, lo cual confirma esta teoría.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.
> 
> De verdad que asquete.



Mucho ánimo, te deseo lo mejor. Vendrán días mejores.


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo día mierda....y no hablo de la bolsa.
> 
> De verdad que asquete.



Lo mismo digo,espero que no sea nada. El dinero y la bolsa no es mas que eso, pero el resto de temas son mas importantes. Arriba y animo


----------



## Abner (15 Nov 2011)

Estoooo, ¿POP = Prince Of Persia?
¿Qué carajo es POP?

EDIT: Vale, deduzco que es el Popular


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dan ganas de comprar 300 acciones del Popular a 3,00 para ayudar en la defensa, dan hasta penita. Por otro lado, tienen a la venta en Valencia una serie de viviendas que me gustan, y mantienen precios de 2007... asi que una semi quiebra y que el BdE les obligue a deshacerse de toda su cartera a "lo que os ofrezcan" es musica para mis oidos... Asi que me quedo quietecito y mirando al rio, esperando al cadaver de mi enemigo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Venga yá sr ghkghk!!! Si ustec es ya el que mueve más volumen en el IBEX, arrime el hombro! Sea patriota! Salve al popular! Está ustec en la última trinchera! Todavía hay tiempo para evitar que el banco popular se convierta en el....

BANCO POPULAR de China

Mean while in calle Velazquez....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

A mi por pop me sale esto:

JaimyVideos.com - The only source for Jaimy Looner videos and DVD's!

Animo señorita Silenciosa.

El resto se daran por animados con el enlace anterior.

Leoncio ghkghk deje de meter ordenes en el POP que el señor Votin se cree que es el cuidador :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi por pop me sale esto:
> 
> JaimyVideos.com - The only source for Jaimy Looner videos and DVD's!
> 
> ...



Pero que mierda es esa????????????????
Revise los ******s que google le está direccionando a webs digamos, afines a búsquedas anteriores.... ::
PD: que cachondo el server no deja poner coo-cki-es.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2011)

que diablos esta haciendo el sp500?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Dar dos pasos atras depues de ver el precicipio, digo yo. Y joderme los cortos, esas dos cosas esta haciendo.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2011)

Lo mismo digo...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Los institucionales usanos somos asi...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2011)

Siyalodeciayo.... 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

....y yo añadiendo otro corto en el sp, a este ritmo salgo hasta en el volumen del señor Mulder. :XX: :XX:

SL de 4 puntos.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Procter, McD, Pfizer, KO y JNJ en positivo... con la semana que llevamos.

Me lo llevo todo a los EEUU, no sé qué hago en este estercolero!!


----------



## Caos (15 Nov 2011)

Bueno, seguimos dentro del lateral y a niveles de *ayer* así que tampoco es nada especial. Se ha rechazado con fuerza desde la directriz alcista en el nocturno (a medio día antes de la apertura), pero ojo que también hay más volumen cuando se vende que cuando se compra.

Estar largo en este mercado lo veo absurdo por un solo motivo: la deuda corporativa perteneciente a las cotizadas está a precios de Septiembre en algunos casos, con un potencial de revalorización mucho mayor y un perfil de riesgo/beneficio mucho mejor. De hecho no es mala idea ponerse corto sobre valores y largo en deuda corporativa; el inversor retail también lo puede hacer aunque es más difícil hacerlo con poco dinero sobre una cartera diversificada ya que no puede comprar índices de crédito (sólo para institucionales), pero sí existen algunos ETF's (JNK, HYG, LQD) que hacen las veces... Ahí se ve lo absurdo del asunto y como están las divergencias, y está claro que mercado es más fácil de manipular o más irracional siempre.

Por arriba hasta los 1273 aprox. en el mercado cash (SP500) tenemos margen 8aunque espero que no lleguemos), a partir de ahí habrá que empezar a mirar cada valor (si se está corto sorbe el índice yo me andaría con ojo), a pesar de las subidas de hoy a estas horas gran parte de la cartera en corto sigue plana o ligeramente en rojo así que de momento no hay de que preocuparse. Y el viernes ya dije yo que nos quedaríamos un poco por aquí atrapando al personal (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-160.html#post5269544). De momento el planteamiento no ha cambiado.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes de nuevo.

Muchas gracias por los ánimos.

Estoy en mi casa, tumbada en el sofá con mis perrinchis, una mantita y un paquete de esto que me he comprado porque hoy me lo merezco:







Ya me voy sintiendo mejor.

Ahora voy a hacer un donativo a alguna de las asociaciones con las que colaboro.

¿por qué? 

Porque un día de nuestra vida es algo tan valioso que no podemos dejarlo pasar sin más...así que voy a donar algo de dinero a ver si con eso mejoro un poquito el mundo y todo lo "mierdoso" del día se transforma en algo bueno.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2011)

a ver si claca puede ver un ratillo el dax


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2011)

Un día nos va a dar un susto Pepón

Ya lo estoy viendo subido en el Ferrari y preparando el acelerador...

Ya queda menos


----------



## Seren (15 Nov 2011)

Vaya desfase entre el ibex con las americanas...y yo me pregunto si las subidas de las europeas van correlacionadas con la subida del euro como demonios se va a solucionar el problema periférico si lo que perjudica a estas economías es que precisamente suba la moneda.


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes de nuevo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los ánimos.
> 
> ...



Mucho ánimo, piense que por muy larga que sea la tormenta siempre sale el sol


----------



## Seren (15 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un día nos va a dar un susto Pepón
> 
> Ya lo estoy viendo subido en el Ferrari y preparando el acelerador...
> 
> Ya queda menos



En cualquier momento, y además creo que vendrá del pais del tio sam cuando aqui no queden ni las ratas, si es que queda alguien.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Mucho ánimo, piense que por muy larga que sea la tormenta siempre sale el sol



En el caso de NOE,aunque tardo algunos años, al final salio
tarde pero salio,ya no cabian en el arca.........


----------



## The Hellion (15 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los institucionales usanos somos asi...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tiene la cabellera, tiene las fauces, pero, no sé, hay algo que no me encaja...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Vaya desfase entre el ibex con las americanas...y yo me pregunto si las subidas de las europeas van correlacionadas con la subida del euro como demonios se va a solucionar el problema periférico si lo que perjudica a estas economías es que precisamente suba la moneda.



Precisamente es el euro lo que se está desplomando y tiene la pinta de desplomarse más- Hace años, cuando llegamos a estar a 1,6 nuestras bolsas iban decentemente. 
Voy a superponer el ibex y el cruce eur/dólar como ejemplo:





En todo caso, hoy fue un día no muy complicado de entrar y salir dadas las divergencias que presentaba el ibex,dax y mib con sus indicadores en 5-30-60 minutos.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> En cualquier momento, y además creo que vendrá del pais del tio sam cuando aqui no queden ni las ratas, si es que queda alguien.



Es que ya se huele el Dia de Acción de Gracias y los gringos quieren dejar todo atado y bien atado para Diciembre. Sus rallys, sus costumbres.

En realidad Europa, bueno España e Italia, son el grano en el culo ahora mismo.


----------



## Estilicón (15 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo.... 8:



Mulder, usted controla más de esto de los mercados que yo, pero me cuesta creer que mañana vayamos a estar pepones a saco en el ibex si la prima de riesgo ahora mismo está en 480 puntos.:8:

Me cuesta creerlo, aunque lo mismo de ahora a la apertura de mañana la prima se relaja (y en ese caso sí lo vería). O lo mismo se pone a subir como loco con la prima en 480 y me como el owned. ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso, 480 puntazos basicazos en la deudaférica.

Nada menos.

Nos vamos por la barranquilla, ahora sí.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2011)

Mañana van a entrar a saco a por el POP,intentaran derribar los 3,000 para saquear el banco.
Van a sacar un nuevo chicharro al mercado,destruida la puerta del 3,000 todo lo que queda
hasta el 2,000 es tierra virgen por conquistar
Los leones van a abrir la puerta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Se va el chaval se va por el barranquillo - YouTube

Ay señor, llevame pronto. 

Mañana ya este la prima en 480 o 4968491, me toca hacer edredoning con la parienta, ir a visitar a unos clientes, hablar con los comerciales y proveedores, hablar con el jefe [nota mental:buscar una buena excusas para los datos de esta quincena], limpiarme la cara de las tortas del jefe, hablar un rato con ustedes sobre la bolsa, volver a casa, beber gintonic para pensar que la parienta es una de los secretos de victoria, y pasear por el paseo.

Mañana y pasado y al otro, el sol vuelve a salir, menos para los gallegos.


----------



## R.G.C.I.M. (15 Nov 2011)

Se lo come el saliente, como debe ser.

El entrante, bien aprendidita la lección.

Otra cosa desmerecería.

Ante todo, elegancia.

Sds.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Nov 2011)

Madre mía McDonalds, qué forma de subir a las duras, las maduras...


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mañana ya este la prima en 480 o 4968491, me toca hacer edredoning con la parienta,





¿Mañana?

Pero si sólo es Miércoles, Sr. Chinito... 

¿ menudo desgaste, no ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Mañana?
> 
> Pero si sólo es Miércoles, Sr. Chinito...
> 
> ¿ menudo desgaste, no ?



Es el día del espectador sr: Pollastre, y hay que ser lonchafinista. Y es que el plan PCE (peliculita,cena y edredoning), como uno no se ande con ojo, le sale por un riñon!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

:XX: :XX: Tengo que esforzarme, que si no el butanero lo tengo todo el dia en esta calle, y tengo gas ciudad ienso:

Mi mensaje anterior se debia a que estoy a punto de palmar 3 contratos del sp en el 1265.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Popular ha realizado 3 estructuras de impulso bajista, con objetivo de estructura dilatación (la dilatacón se dibuja simplemente uniendo el final de la primera estructura con el 61,8% de la la gran estructura de dilatación) en 3,01 que hoy parece que ha igualado.
La vela de hoy no es fea (a mi me gustaría estar dentro por ejemplo por lo que han debido entrar manos fuertes pienso), puede hace la formación de estrella de la mañana, formación muy alcista si confirma mañana (debería empezar por abajo y formar un vela blanca durante todo el día). No le veo tan mala pinta (además, el mercado debe estar ya descontando el rescate bancario). Veo peor a otras (fuera del sector financiero) que todo el mundo compra.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Los que véis el día pepón mañana??? donde lo veis???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Yo voy al cine los miercoles, ademas de por ser dia del espectador, porque suele haber futbol y asi estamos mas solos.

El sp lo van a cerrar en el 1265, lo estoy viendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los que véis el día pepón mañana??? donde lo veis???



Aqui:


Spoiler








:XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2011)

Hay momentos de mercado en los que lo mejor es estar fuera disfrutando del paisaje.

Claramente nos enfrentamos a uno de estos momentos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los que véis el día pepón mañana??? donde lo veis???



no ha bajado de una frontera fácil por muy suelo anterior que fuese. No ha habido volumen, y aunque no veo pepón, si veo final del guano. El Dax tampoco está haciendo una vela fea. Con lo que cae ahora, no me parece que estemos viendo bajadas de espanto (es decir, primas en puntos de no retorno, telefóncia con un profit warning de -60% y es la que tira de ibex para arriba o para abajo, otras variables como el paro y tal por las nubes, y yo veo que se mantiene bien por estas fechas..), seguramente habrá un minirally prenavideño:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo voy al cine los miercoles, ademas de por ser dia del espectador, porque suele haber futbol y asi estamos mas solos.
> 
> El sp lo van a cerrar en el 1265, lo estoy viendo.



Es ustec un picarón....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

y usted un ladron de lineas telefonicas. Marditoh pirata,


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hay momentos de mercado en los que lo mejor es estar fuera disfrutando del paisaje.
> 
> Claramente nos enfrentamos a uno de estos momentos.




Totalmente de acuerdo.

No es el día, y desde luego no son horas, para andar palmando _three grands_ en el SP. 

En estos días que vivimos, y según mi opinión: lo que no se cierre antes de comer, mejor dejarlo para el día siguiente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los que véis el día pepón mañana??? donde lo veis???



no ha bajado de una frontera fácil por muy suelo anterior que fuese. No ha habido volumen, y aunque no veo pepón, si veo final del guano. El Dax tampoco está haciendo una vela fea. Con lo que cae ahora, no me parece que estemos viendo bajadas de espanto (es decir, primas en puntos de no retorno, telefónica con un profit warning de -60% y es la que tira de ibex para arriba o para abajo, otras variables como el paro y tal por las nubes, y yo veo que se mantiene bien por estas fechas..), seguramente habrá un minirally prenavideño:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Grandes, en el sp, yo? no kid.

En ig markets estan los minis para gente como yo.

Gordos solo cuando juego con ventaja y en campo conocido. Te quie ya por aahi, gordos dice er tio, gordos hay que tenerlos pa llevar 3 contratos del sp de un dia pa otro.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es ustec un picarón....



Me voy a abrir una cervecita y a jugar un rato al Monkey 1.

Viendo su nombre, avatar y firma me he inspirado en lo que podía terminar de arreglarme el día.

Hasta mañana hamijos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Nov 2011)

Mañana si Dax cae a primeras horas en torno a los 5900-5880, para dentro (en largos quiero decir). Es la 1/2 de la sombra del martillo de hoy, soporte típico e indicativo en caso de serlo de que volvemos a subir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2011)

Entrada 1261 sl 1265.
stop profit no porque no tengo muy claro si el 870 o el 650, :XX: :XX:
Ahora mismo en verde, casi 0.

No es mi campo habitual, y voy con minis, con dinero que asumo perder, estoy comenzando a operar en este campo por mi mismo, y eso que dije que nunca lo haria. Sera que no me gusto la peli wall street.

Por eso le digo que me encantaria leerle algo sobre los diferentes indicadores, y como conclusion rojo pastoso.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, 480 puntazos basicazos en la deudaférica.
> 
> Nada menos.
> 
> Nos vamos por la barranquilla, ahora sí.



O sea que no van a esperar ni a que entre el nuevo presidente, Mariano, para rescatarnos.

¿Rescate?

Entonces será el crujir de dientes bursátiles.


:´´´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

En mi opinión llevamos intervenidos al menos un año, ¿o acaso lo de vender los aeropuertos y Loterias es una ocurrencia patria?

edito: Otra cosa es que todavía no se haya hecho porque los amiguetes no han podido obtener la financiaciópn necesaria


----------



## Caos (15 Nov 2011)

Yo diría que los gusanos no esperan un día precisamente brillante en Europa mañana. Se ha vendido más de lo que se ha comprado, y las gacelas empapeladas para variar al final de la sesión, ventas muy fuertes al final, ES (e-mini SP500) ha cerrado prácticamente plano respecto a la sesión de ayer, convergiendo hacia el mercado de crédito.

Chinito los principios son los mismos en todas partes, lo que funciona aquí funciona allí (teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada mercado y sus creadores), en general ahora no son compradores sino vendedores y eso se ve con las maquinas y por las estrategias que siguen. Pero por otra parte puede que haya cierta ansiedad por parte de algunos institucionales por los resultados de fin de año y perderse un posible rally (mucha gente se perdió el rally de Octubre, yo mismo me perdí la primera mitad del rally) navideño, y el sentimiento de manada junto con el inversor retail puede hacer mucho, así que jugamos básicamente a adivinar que va a hacer el resto (lo que dicen los modelos es lo que he descrito ya algunas veces, seguramente tengamos que esperar hasta Enero para empezar a ver bajadas consistentes, pero estos pueden fallar). Si rompemos a la baja este lateral (lo que espero) puede que no lleguemos muy lejos, y nos volvamos a meter en un nuevo canal un tiempo más (entre los 1225-1150), romper por arriba es posible pero es una cuestión de que fluya nuevo dinero y no es lo que está pasando ni lo que se espera (no quedan muchas posiciones cortas así que ya es más difícil impulsar el mercado mediante _'short squeezes'_), salvo la posible estampida (pero por el momento más que nada el sentimiento positivo influye para parar las hemorragias comprando las bajadas, más que subiendo el precio).

Hay unos cuantos buenos _market timers_ que se han deshecho de gran parte de sus posiciones largas y para mí es una razón de peso. A lo mejor es para dormir más tranquilos por la noche. Como comentario relativamente offtopic, lo más preocupante es que muchos fondos están aumentando sus posiciones en oro físico incluso desaciendose del papel (también puede ser por el spread con el spot físico y el mercado de papel). Y en los mercados de deuda que son 10x mayores que los mercados de equity las cosas siempre van por adelantado (igual que en los de liquidez). 

Yo, en esas circunstancias, no puedo más que tener un sesgo bajista porque es lo que la cautela y la experiencia me dicta y leer las señales en ese sentido (porque si quisiera buscarlas en sentido contrario también podría), aunque soy consciente de la capacidad de 'desconectarse' de la realidad del mercado y que puede tener cierta latencia, pero es que ya estamos en esa fase (el mercado ya está desconectado) y está descontando todo lo no-descontable (incluyendo intervenciones por parte del BCE, que se ven reflejadas en el precio del crudo). De hecho creo que el mercado es bastante más realista en Europa que en USA, aunque el 'precio objetivo' respecto a los EPS en muchas acciones no está sobrevalorado, pero respecto al futuro sí, así que es una cuestión de timing (como siempre vamos).

En cuanto a la acción del precio y lo demás, lo mismo vale en todas partes, y los patrones se reproducen bajo circunstancias similares. Hay estrategias _"market neutral"_ de todas formas para el que no está seguro, y parte de la cartera es en ese sentido (p.ej. butterflies sobre el SPY con vencimiento para Diciembre) por si a caso.

EDIT: Que el ES haya cerrado plano respecto a la misma hora de ayer es toda una indicación de quién está moviendo el mercado, prácticamente es todo daytrading y trading algorítmico, no hay flujo de dinero hacia dentro nuevo.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entrada 1261 sl 1265.
> stop profit no porque no tengo muy claro si el 870 o el 650, :XX: :XX:
> Ahora mismo en verde, casi 0.
> 
> ...



habian cerrado el gap, pero el oso asomó un poquito la pata y...........ni tan claro ni calvo ni tan claro


----------



## Claca (15 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood, por favor, pásate más por el hilo, me estoy partiendo con tus respuestas :XX:


----------



## Estilicón (15 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo voy al cine los miercoles, ademas de por ser dia del espectador, porque suele haber futbol y asi estamos mas solos.



Aquí el día del espectador son los lunes. Pero ya da igual el día que vayas porque no hay ni cristo ningún día. El negocio de los cines está en vías de extinción.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Aquí el día del espectador son los lunes. Pero ya da igual el día que vayas porque no hay ni cristo ningún día. El negocio de los cines está en vías de extinción.



Es que algunos necesitamos 3 días buenos para pagar la entrada y así pues no se puede...


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

A mi lo q me jode es que me cuestan igual palomitas y cocacola que la entrada.

De hecho el negocio de los cines es ese....de las entradas apenas sacan margen


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2011)

Pues yo desde que me acostumbré a ver todas las pelis en V.O. ya no voy al cine, hace tiempo cuando vivía en Madrid si que iba porque había cines así, pero donde vivo ahora no hay, curioso que con tanto 'gringo' europeo que hay por aquí a nadie se le ocurra montar una sala de cine V.O., porque triunfaría de calle y sería muy buen negocio, asegurado como mínimo durante todo el verano, y eso que ahora en otoño-invierno veo más ingleses y alemanes que el resto del año.

Aunque tengo una buena colección de DVDs, y es que por 10 euros o menos vale la pena comprar una peli que puedes ver en el idioma que quieres y todas las veces que quieres, y además pausarlas cuando quieres, lo malo es que ya no encuentro mucho material que comprar, lo tengo casi todo.

No, de zombies no tengo ninguna aun, pero todo es ponerse...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Aquí el día del espectador son los lunes. Pero ya da igual el día que vayas porque no hay ni cristo ningún día. El negocio de los cines está en vías de extinción.





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Es que algunos necesitamos 3 días buenos para pagar la entrada y así pues no se puede...


----------



## vyk (15 Nov 2011)

Los eurobonos están al caer. No hay otra.


----------



## faraico (15 Nov 2011)

Caos,para los que no tenemos ni idea de esto...

Que quiere decir eso?

Que los mercados solo confian en alemania?

Algo mas a destacar?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2011)

Eurobonos? Pues la cuestión es que están dispuestos a dar los cerditos a los paises del norte a cambio. A mi me parece equivalente a que en el IRPF incluyan una aportación obligatoria de los trabajadores a los pepitos insolventes.

Pues mire ustec, ¿hay salvar a todos los pepitos insolventes?Pues no sé. 
Por ahí van los tiros me parece a mi.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Los eurobonos están al caer. No hay otra.



Hay otras alternativas,la austeridad y el trabajo


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

Dile al teuton que paga el bono a 10 años al 0,3 que se lo quitan y se lo cambian por un
Eurobun al 5%
Yo no lo veo tan claro,lo de la generosidad germana
y mas siendo ellos el 27% del BCE


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Nov 2011)

Pues llegados a este punto ¿Serviría de algo devaluar el euro? o estoy diciendo una barbaridad


----------



## mildott (16 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay otras alternativas,la austeridad y el trabajo




esa propuesta es muy alemana............
igual es la qeu sale elegida


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ...
> o el BCE está dispuesto a comprar todo lo que sea necesario y lo dice y afirma públicamente



esto es toner y epson? o hay alguna otra opcion de donde sacar el cash?

gracias.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

mildott dijo:


> esa propuesta es muy alemana............
> igual es la qeu sale elegida



Si
Es lo que tiene tener dinero
que mandan mucho

Solo habria que converceles que es por la unificacion,lo mismo que con la RDA y
ponerles entre el Eurobono o la Guerra


----------



## vyk (16 Nov 2011)

Pues a mi me da que Barroso no tardará mucho en anunciar algo en esa línea. Con la rebaja de rating de Francia se le van a poner las gónadas de corbata.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

Pues a mi la postura alemana me parece de los más correcto, tanto económicamente como moralmente.
No se le puede exigir a alguien que hace las cosas bien que se sacrifique en pro de países como Grecia, Italia y España que tienen una clase política que está desangrando y robando a manos llenas sus respectivos países y que no hacen nada para luchar contra el fraude fiscal.

Tengo unos amigos que estuvieron en septiembre en Atenas y contrataron un viaje desde allí (en una agencia local) a Santorini. En la agencia, con el datáfono sobre la mesa le dijeron que si querían contratarlo tenían que pagar en efectivo, y así tuvo que ser, fueron a un cajero a sacar 600 euros para pagar a la agencia. 100% B, y así todo en aquel país.

Imprimo papel? Saco eurobonos? Presto dinero del BCE? Para qué? Para pagar a chorizos y mangantes que tienen 17 bobiernos, 50 televisiones autonómicas, 300 embajadas autonómicas, miles de empresas públicas parasitarias....... en mi caso lo tengo claro, te dejo caer y ya te espabilarás. Primero reduce todo ese despilfarro (en lugar de joder la sanidad y la educación) y luego vamos a hablar de refinanciación.

Y veremos cuando China se canse de vender a crédito a EEUU y le diga que quiere dinero (y no en dólares) para todo el papel que tiene comprado. Ese día sí se va a liar.


----------



## erpako (16 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues a mi la postura alemana me parece de los más correcto, tanto económicamente como moralmente.
> No se le puede exigir a alguien que hace las cosas bien que se sacrifique en pro de países como Grecia, Italia y España que tienen una clase política que está desangrando y robando a manos llenas sus respectivos países y que no hacen nada para luchar contra el fraude fiscal.
> 
> Tengo unos amigos que estuvieron en septiembre en Atenas y contrataron un viaje desde allí (en una agencia local) a Santorini. En la agencia, con el datáfono sobre la mesa le dijeron que si querían contratarlo tenían que pagar en efectivo, y así tuvo que ser, fueron a un cajero a sacar 600 euros para pagar a la agencia. 100% B, y así todo en aquel país.
> ...



No se si se acuerda que los primeros que incumplieron el pacto del euro fueron Francia y Alemania allá por los dos miles.

Hemos tenido durante mucho tiempo tipos demasiado bajos en EU para pagar la reunificación alemana. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Hoy ha sonado mucho el Popu:







Por debajo de los 2,95 esperan otros 15 céntimos de caída mínimo hasta el siguiente soporte, y ahí ya se vería si hace suelo o si se decide a buscar los 2,50. El enemigo a batir, muy claro en el gráfico.

El objetivo alcista si hace los deberes serían los 4,10, pero vamos, teniendo en cuenta que ahora mismo está probando soportes, decir eso es pura ciencia ficción, lo dejo casi como anécdota.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Y el DAX:







Mucho mejor que el IBEX, pero también débil. En mensajes anteriores hablé de un objetivo en los 6.700, pero repasándolo he visto que me equivoqué en las mediciones, pues éste estaría más bien sobre los 6.540.

De momento no ha perdido el canal alcista y se mantiene por encima del 61% fibo, en el muy corto plazo mientras se mueva por encima de los 5.700 se puede ser optimista. Si los pierde, sería cuestión de ver qué hace, aunque realmente la frontera del guano quedaría por debajo de los 5.500.

Al DAX lo sigo por encima, pero creo que es fácil ver que de momento sigue congestionando.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y el DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy agradecido, buenas noches


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

erpako dijo:


> No se si se acuerda que los primeros que incumplieron el pacto del euro fueron Francia y Alemania allá por los dos miles.
> 
> Hemos tenido durante mucho tiempo tipos demasiado bajos en EU para pagar la reunificación alemana. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.



Ahhh claro. Como los tipos están bajos, vamos a robar a manos llenas. Como están bajos, vamos a tener la flota de coches oficiales mejor que la del sultan de brunie porque nosotros lo valemos. Como los tipos están bajos, las cajitas van a dar préstamos a las constructoras afines para hacer infraestructuras faraonicas inútiles con la correspondiente mordida para el primo del político de turno. Como los tipos estan bajos, yo que soy muy listo, me voy a comprar un puto piso por 300 PYLV. así ad infinitum. 

Pero en fin que tenemos lo que tenemos porque somos GILIPOLLAS a más no poder. Por dejarnos gobernas por esta panda de inútiles (aqui y en bruselas),
aunque lo de bruselas ya saben que soy starkillerista y creo que ellos han hilado bastante más fino y han conquistado el sur de europa sin derramar una gota de sangre y por menos dinero que una guerra convencional (esto es mi opinion, no palabras de ST).

Que nos queda? Apretar el culo y jodernos. ¿Que consuelo me quedaría? Ver a alguno de la panda de politicos hdlgp condenado por negligencia o algo así. Carcel, rueda de prensa publica en la que explicase todo lo que ha hecho y un par de latigazos!.

Joder que me embalo... 

ya se sabe, sin acritud y tal.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

El VIX:







Ilustra perfectamente el movimiento de indecisión de los índices americanos.


----------



## locoAC (16 Nov 2011)

Los futuros vuelven a estar de fiesta... A las 8 :20 tenemos:

IBEX-35: 8142.0 (-1.5%)

Veremos como termina abriendo. El 8140 es bastante importante.


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Madre mia el euro....mas guano hoy.


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2011)

Buenas sufridores os dejo algunos nivelillos totalmente inservibles para una operativa seria.

DAX: Canal principal: 5944 -5872 Canalillo Jack´s: 5812 con la cremallera, si la baja le vemos el ombligo en 5666







Chulibex: 8202-7970 
Quien mire arriba es para verle los ojos, por lo que estaría entre mariquita y vergonzoso.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que consuelo me quedaría? Ver a alguno de la panda de politicos hdlgp condenado por negligencia o algo así. Carcel, rueda de prensa publica en la que explicase todo lo que ha hecho *y un par de latigazos!*.









Es usted un blandengue!


----------



## vyk (16 Nov 2011)

Buenos días. Parece que en la preapertura recupera algo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

Guanos días,

Parece que remonta, a ver que hace el Chulibex y que hago con mi largo 8215 ::

No sé si tirarme al tren o a la maquinista ::


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es usted un blandengue!



Diga usted que sí.








¡¡¡ El guillotinismo va a llegaaaar !! :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Buenos y alegres dias,

me levanto con 20+pipos en los contratos del sp, y me entristezco porque no sean contratos grandes, argggggggggggggggg. Iremos cerrando con plusvis, dejando uno para el mistico 876.

El ibex mal, muy mal, porque con estas bajadas sin prisa pero sin pausa, que lleva ya 1200 puntos, no dan lugar a que el señor Tonuel se pase con sus violines. Ande andara el pollo ese?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Nov 2011)

Ante esta situacion que hacer con los ahorros?

Como fiarse del Dax o de la bolsa americana si en caso de salida del euro nos crujirían a impuestos a la hora de recuperar ese dinero?

Como fiarse del Chulibex?

Como fiarse del mercado de deuda?

A mi lo unico que me inspira confianza es divisa en bancolchon.

Estoy en lo cierto? Hay algo mas seguro?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

La seguridad que puede conseguir un ciudadano normal no es muy alta.

Hablando con gente de dinero, y ni mucho menos milmillonarios, estan absolutamente despreocupados de la bolsa y los mercados. Tienen su dinero en paraisos fiscales, invertidos en compañias mediante fundaciones, cuentas en diferentes divisas...
y en arte, eso debe ser otra burbuja, pero conozco a mas de uno con 100.000+ en arte como valor refugio.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Esto no es peponazo¡¡

Para abajoooooooooooooooooooooo que nos vamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Pero si estamos en verde, volvemos a ser la locomotora, Europa sabe quien esta al mando. PODEMOS.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Nov 2011)

Os juro que no lo entiendo. Si todo lo que se esta liando en Europa es para salvar los mercados, que coño pasa? Parece una especie de plan para forzar a los gobiernos debiles a hacer reformas urgentes. Tambien puede ser que se quiera que suelten soberania, tambien puede ser que quieran comprar mas abajo, tambien puede ser que quieran un euro mas barato, o que no se convierta en moneda referente mundial. Tambien puede ser que la deuda sea tan grande que es inposible salir del agujero y estamos cayendo en espiral, tambien puede ser que se este preparando una salida de algun pais del euro.

En fin, que no se lo que esta pasando.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero si estamos en verde, volvemos a ser la locomotora, Europa sabe quien esta al mando. PODEMOS.



Abrió en -0,2 y al segundo...para arriba.

Que me lo expliquen¡¡


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Abrió en -0,2 y al segundo...para arriba.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen¡¡



si mira ud el dax lo comprenderá...

sr pollastre maniféstese !!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Nov 2011)

Buenos días...


Silenciosa dijo:


> Abrió en -0,2 y al segundo...para arriba.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen¡¡









¿?


----------



## vyk (16 Nov 2011)

La prima de riesgo española se está relajando.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La seguridad que puede conseguir un ciudadano normal no es muy alta.
> 
> Hablando con gente de dinero, y ni mucho menos milmillonarios, estan absolutamente despreocupados de la bolsa y los mercados. Tienen su dinero en paraisos fiscales, invertidos en compañias mediante fundaciones, cuentas en diferentes divisas...
> y en arte, eso debe ser otra burbuja, pero conozco a mas de uno con 100.000+ en arte como valor refugio.



Perdón, y sin ánimo de molestar. Pero el que piense que 100.000 lerus en arte se puede "cubrir" alguna cosa... tiene que aconsejarse mejor... Ahora mismo, igual sí, pero si llegamos a estados mucho más avanzados de la crisis... me temo que no.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

ha habido estofado de gacela en el dax en los 5945, me llega el olor...::


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En el caso de NOE,aunque tardo algunos años, al final salio
> tarde pero salio,ya no cabian en el arca.........



Jajaja lo que me podido reir sr Votin.
Estaba leyendo una noticia sobre lo que estan preparado para este viernes, justo el dia que declararan los cortos...Parece que lo hacen con premeditación... Van a declarar que entidades necesitan capital y cuanto....ojo que estan contando que la totalidad de obligaciones convertibles del san van a sr canjeadas (¿Fue en 2007 no? Cuando ademas Botin perjuraba que su banco acabaría en 16 y 20. ¿Alguien conoce el vencimiento para la conversión?


Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Mira a Pepon subido en el coche haciendo cortes de manga...


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Mis IBE van para arriba.

Eso han sido las palmeritas de ayer¡


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Abrió en -0,2 y al segundo...para arriba.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen¡¡



Nada que el AT no pueda explicar... 

Rebote en la Línea de tendencia ascendente que dibujé ayer...







Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

¿Quien es el encargado del foro, el sr calopez? Me gustaría que se viese mi avatar en los foros, lo he cambiado varias veces en mi perfil pero nada sigo con el mismo avatar

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

Primer ataque del Dax contra los 6000 fallado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2011)

.
ESTA gráfica dedicada al forero Claca, para que vea que nos ponemos las pilas.

Mr. Fibo + Konkorde +RSI dieron señales muy claras de entrada, dos veces, ayer y hoy, en el 2.226, con una precisión que parecía la niña de Pollastre.

Stops muy claros, r/r potencial muy bueno. Las gacelas tenemos que aprovechar ocasiones así.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nada que el AT no pueda explicar...










:XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

Mirad por favor a BME


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mañana si Dax cae a primeras horas en torno a los 5900-5880, para dentro (en largos quiero decir). Es la 1/2 de la sombra del martillo de hoy, soporte típico e indicativo en caso de serlo de que volvemos a subir.



Parece que hizo lo previsto..:rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (16 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mirad por favor a BME



¿Ha sido usted?


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Parece que hizo lo previsto..:rolleye:



bien visto si señor :Aplauso:

alguna idea de si va a subir más hoy?, ya que el sr pollastre no suelta prenda


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Nov 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bien visto si señor :Aplauso:
> 
> alguna idea de si va a subir más hoy?, ya que el sr pollastre no suelta prenda



Estoy en las mismas, con F5 echando humo, que intente unos cortos y pillé toda la subida XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX:



Sabía que pondría usted una cara parecida... )

Le alegrará saber que estoy a punto de volver al mercado (desde marzo). Como dije, hace meses, estaba pensando en una estrategia (menos de 50 líneas) que casi tengo implementada. SIN AT, el AT sería para mejorar los resultados, probada desde agosto (sesiones complicadísimas), me ha dado un rendimiento del 80% desde entonces. 3350pips positivos y 900pips negativos. En estas semanas lo probaré con datos más amplios, desde el 2005 o así a ver qué resultados saca...

En fin, serafín... ya avisaré de la primera operación... 

PD: Lo que más problemas me está dando son los SP, no se a que ritmo (óptimo) subirlos para que no me lo salte un retroceso de mercado...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Ha sido usted?




¿Y usted qué cree? Alguien tenía que romper los 21 for good.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



Estilicón dijo:


> Mulder, usted controla más de esto de los mercados que yo, pero me cuesta creer que mañana vayamos a estar pepones a saco en el ibex si la prima de riesgo ahora mismo está en 480 puntos.:8:
> 
> Me cuesta creerlo, aunque lo mismo de ahora a la apertura de mañana la prima se relaja (y en ese caso sí lo vería). O lo mismo se pone a subir como loco con la prima en 480 y me como el owned. ::



Le informo que tiene ud. mesa reservada esta noche en el restaurante 'i was wrong' donde se celebrará la entrega de premios a la gacela de oro del día y donde podrá degustar un exquisito asado de owned, de postre se servirá un dulce de siyalodeciayo y finalmente habrá una fiesta donde actuará el grupo 'no te fies de los fundamentales'.

Enhorabuena! :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

POP ha tocado 2,995... Me da que si perdemos el fuelle pepón...


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> POP ha tocado 2,995... Me da que si perdemos el fuelle pepón...



El cuidador ya no tiene espacio donde meter más papelitos. Ha sido visto consultando la página Encuentra tu trastero ::


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Vozpópuli | La UE pide intervenir en los presupuestos nacionales de los países europeos incumplidores


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

Fuera 8215-8365.
Si supera 8400 miraré volver a entrar.

Edit: Owned!!!! ::


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

y éste pistonazoooo...?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira a Pepon subido en el coche haciendo cortes de manga...



Esta canción se oye en el coche...

_Acelera un poco más
porque me quedo tonto y vamos muy lentos_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Ha sido visto el señor misticiero volviendo desde la frontera francesa a donde huia tras su fracasado mistico objetivo. Esta subida le devuelve la esperanza, a el y a todos aquellos que le honran con sus largos. Pronto veran que todo es un sueño. :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Mientras los usanos no quieran bajar lo único que quedar es subirse al rally alcista que van a montar. Tio Sam no puede esperar.

A España e Italia le darán dos pastillas sedantes y pa la cama


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sabía que pondría usted una cara parecida... )
> 
> Le alegrará saber que estoy a punto de volver al mercado (desde marzo). Como dije, hace meses, estaba pensando en una estrategia (menos de 50 líneas) que casi tengo implementada. SIN AT, el AT sería para mejorar los resultados, probada desde agosto (sesiones complicadísimas), me ha dado un rendimiento del 80% desde entonces. 3350pips positivos y 900pips negativos. En estas semanas lo probaré con datos más amplios, desde el 2005 o así a ver qué resultados saca...
> 
> ...



.
SALE un r/r ratio muy próximo a 1, cosa que no se considera muy "ortodoxa", ¿no?

Aunque claro, con un 80% de aciertos, pues no parece tan grave.

Yo a esto le he dado muchas vueltas, porque siempre (SIEMPRE) recomiendan r/r ratios de 1:2, 1:3 y de ahí para arriba, aunque el porcentaje de aciertos sea bajo. 

Pero en mi operativa, quizá por la volatilidad de estos tiempos recientes, y por la dificultad de fijar los stops, acabo en parámetros parecidos a los que citas. En noviembre llevo 70/30 con r/r r muy próximo a 1:1

Sacas dinero, pero te queda la impresión de que algo está fallando en la operativa, por poco ortodoxa.

Que difícil es esto.

Si maese Pollastre o Claca, o quién sea se anima con este tema sería muy de agradecer.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha sido visto el señor misticiero volviendo desde la frontera francesa a donde huia tras su fracasado mistico objetivo. Esta subida le devuelve la esperanza, a el y a todos aquellos que le honran con sus largos.* Pronto veran que todo es un sueño*. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Operaciones con r/r inferiores a 1:2 las veo muy complicadas con la volatibilidad de los últimos tres meses. Eres carne de barrido casi seguro. En particular si trabajas a ultracorto, como es mi caso. Aun cuando quieras fijar, pongamos por ejemplo, un mismo r/r de 1:2, no es lo mismo un SP +200, SL -100, que un SP +50, SL -25.

Antes de que estallase la UE (de nuevo) en Agosto, la AI no tenía problemas en fijar operaciones con 1:4 e incluso mejores. Actualmente, me conformo con 1:2, y aún así con los dos ojos puestos "por si las moscas". 

Como vengo diciendo últimamente... desde Agosto, es tiempo de preservar el principal (otro sí digo, plusvalías sin demasiada ambición), y no de comprarse Ferraris. Por supuesto que es perfectamente factible ganar dinero, pero en mi opinión, en estas semanas que estamos viviendo no es razonable pretender ganar __mucho__ dinero, debido a la situación de Loco Ivan que tenemos: antes o después te pillan a contra, y puedes evaporar varios días de plusvalías en un descuido.

Cuando ya vas para algunos años en este trabajo, te das cuenta de que hay momentos del año para todo: para ser conservador y "sencillamente" sacar tu buen dinerito mensual, para ser agresivo y forrarte, para colgar las botas un mes entero e irte por ahí de vacaciones a fundirte tropocientosmil euros y olvidarte de todo un poco.... pretender ir con el "pedal to the metal" (los moteros diríamos "arrastrando rodilla en cada curva) todo el año, permanentemente, te llevará al desastre seguro.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SALE un r/r ratio muy próximo a 1, cosa que no se considera muy "ortodoxa", ¿no?
> 
> Aunque claro, con un 80% de aciertos, pues no parece tan grave.
> ...


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

A mi hermano le han colocado accionecs del Banco Pastor.

Y me lo dice así...sin despeinarse.

La madre que nos parió¡¡¡ 

Yo creo que es adoptado, cualquier día me viene con que le han colocado preferentes.

Edito para contar que mi hermano es como Votín, que las aguanta porque "volverán a subir"...si tiene SAN en 7,18 y sigue con ellas...tan feliz¡


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Esta vela del daxie se la dedico al señor leoncio ghkghk por subestimarme. :XX: :XX: En el 6020 hay una cartel que pone vuelve pabajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Es un rentista, ¿cuanto dividendo da el banco ese?


----------



## torracollons (16 Nov 2011)

Pobretones jugando en la bolsa. Dáis entre pena y risa.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi hermano le han colocado accionecs del Banco Pastor.
> 
> Y me lo dice así...sin despeinarse.
> 
> ...









Que vaya pensando en no tocarlas durante un bueeeeen tiempo...


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es un rentista, ¿cuanto dividendo da el banco ese?



Yo que se??

Yo los bancos ni los miro.

La madre que lo hizo...joder, me pone mala que haga las cosas porque "se lo dicen".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Hola señor Torracollons necesita usted coche?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta vela del daxie se la dedico al señor leoncio ghkghk por subestimarme. :XX: :XX: En el 6020 hay una cartel que pone vuelve pabajo.










Nos vemos en los 9.000....


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que vaya pensando en no tocarlas durante un bueeeeen tiempo...



No, le he dicho que no sea gili...

Que venda ya y asuma la pérdida.

Ni puñetero caso hoyga¡

Pues no me dice que el lunes la bolsa reventará hacia arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, le he dicho que no sea gili...
> 
> Que venda ya y asuma la pérdida.
> 
> ...



Que alguien me corrija pero cuando gano Aznar al día siguiente el Ibex se anotó
una caída superior al 4%

Al registrador no le están haciendo "ojitos" precisamente.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Como vengo diciendo últimamente... desde Agosto, es tiempo de preservar el principal (otro sí digo, plusvalías sin demasiada ambición), y no de comprarse Ferraris.





pollastre dijo:


> Cuando ya vas para algunos años en este trabajo, te das cuenta de que hay momentos del año para todo: para ser conservador y "sencillamente" sacar tu buen dinerito mensual, para ser agresivo y forrarte, para colgar las botas un mes entero e irte por ahí de vacaciones a fundirte tropocientosmil euros y olvidarte de todo un poco.... pretender ir con el "pedal to the metal" (los moteros diríamos "arrastrando rodilla en cada curva) todo el año, permanentemente, te llevará al desastre seguro.



.
Tres años de bolsa me han llevado a esa conclusión que comentas, Pollastre. Teniendo un sistema que produce resultados razonables, demasiadas veces la ha cagado bien cagada por la ansiedad de estar dentro del mercado, en contra de las señales del sistema.

Y es verdad que terminas aprendiendo que hay dias, semanas e incluso meses para todo.

En concreto, ahora, la cosa está para estar mucho más tiempo fuera que dentro, seleccionando mucho las entradas, y con objetivos modestos. 

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. De verdad que se nota quién sabe.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta vela del daxie se la dedico al señor leoncio ghkghk por subestimarme. :XX: :XX: En el 6020 hay una cartel que pone vuelve pabajo.



joder esto son chistorras de las buenas :8:

pues ha bajado más de 200 puntos en un cuarto de hora


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

Pongamos por un casual que el euro lo devalúan y el yen empieza a apreciarse ya que su economía empieza a remontar ¿Que va a pasar con toda esta deuda? A que juega el Galan

Economía/Empresas.- Iberdrola emitirá deuda en yenes valorada en casi 100 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder esto son chistorras de las buenas :8:
> 
> pues ha bajado más de 200 puntos en un cuarto de hora



Está jugueteando...


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta vela del daxie se la dedico al señor leoncio ghkghk por subestimarme. :XX: :XX: En el 6020 hay una cartel que pone vuelve pabajo.



Yo la tenía en 6014, pero de todas formas aquí hay algo más, Sr. Chinito. No se usan 3000 Daxies para subir el índice y capturar gacelos, esas cantidades obedecen a otro tipo de intereses más... elevados.

Antes bien, creo que hemos asistido a una cacería de leones pequeños por parte de leones infinitamente más grandes.... si no me equivoco demasiado.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Madre mía que volatilidad, uno puede abrir posición a cualquier precio y salir ganando por la volatilidad solo ::



Viendo la misma moneda por el otro lado, hay que avisar a los que andan apalancados con CFDs y demás chismes, que esa misma volatilidad los puede echar...

¿alguien había dado niveles del DAx en 5760?


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

torracollons dijo:


> Pobretones jugando en la bolsa. Dáis entre pena y risa.



Hola, Sr. Trollacojons... digo, Sr. Torracollons... ¿ Quiere un coche ? Conozco a un muy buen comercial.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Usted no suele equivocarse, señor Pollastre, y mas con su niña. 

No voy a discutir por usted por 6 puntos. El cartel estaba, y 120+ pipos me ha dado. Estos si grandes, que jugamos con ventaja :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo la tenía en 6014, pero de todas formas aquí hay algo más, Sr. Chinito. No se usan 3000 Daxies para subir el índice y capturar gacelos, esas cantidades obedecen a otro tipo de intereses más... elevados.
> 
> Antes bien, creo que hemos asistido a una cacería de leones pequeños por parte de leones infinitamente más grandes.... si no me equivoco demasiado.



pues va a ser eso porque esto no es normal :no:

es un consuelo saber que se pegan dentelladas entre ellos, hoy a los leoncios de medio pelo les han puesto el culo-mandril ::


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que vaya pensando en no tocarlas durante un bueeeeen tiempo...



Pensando en tocar el que??

La foto me deja confuso....:fiufiu:


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija pero cuando gano Aznar al día siguiente el Ibex se anotó
> una caída superior al 4%
> 
> Al registrador no le están haciendo "ojitos" precisamente.



Si eso de que la bolsa va a subir pq si ...no tiene sentido.

Ahora me tocará esta noche mirar el puñetero banco ese, porque no se ni de que va.

El tema es que en las épocas en las que yo hice pastilla en bolsa, le iba diciendo.

Como vió que ganaba algo de dinero, se ha sentido Buffet y ...¡ancha es Castilla!

El tema es que yo no controlo mucho, pero cuando se quiere meter en algo, al menos le recomiendo valores que conozco, y le marco los SL...de tal forma que si pierde sea de forma controlada.

Desde que va por libre...compra y...¡ya subirá!.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Ese banco hace poco que lo ha comprado el popular o al reves no?

Y como es eso que le han vendido, sera que habra comprado, no?


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Sí, tiene sentido el tema del BCE... hace unos minutos que estaba con una ventana abierta con la evolución de la prima, buscando el rebote al alza que teóricamente deberíamos estar experimentando ya.

Y es cierto que nos vamos otra vez a los 450, pero lentamente, la cosa no parece tan fulgurante como ayer (hubo un momento en el afterhours en que llegamos a los 480).




Caos dijo:


> ¿Usted conoce un superleón llamado BCE?
> 
> Contra los BC no se puede hacer nada, con su manipulación matutina del mercado para reducir las primas activan el modo de riesgo y los algos hacen el resto subiendo muy rápido el mercado por correlaciones con el mercado de deuda. Pero cuando desaparece el efecto volvemos a la misma historia.
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

La risa flojera vendra cuando la de Francia comience a subir mas y mas, y todavia mas. Efecto domino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Volvemos a la casilla de salida. Otra vuelta? :XX: :XX:

Arranca el coche otra vez el señor misticiero, ahora se va hacia Marruecos.


----------



## aksarben (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi hermano le han colocado accionecs del Banco Pastor.
> 
> Y me lo dice así...sin despeinarse.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Nov 2011)

_El mercado ha dejado claro en una hora de quá va esto. 

Toda prudencia es poca y toda subida un campo de minas. 

Si subimos, es por que compra el BCE o cosas así, pero como en el fondo tenemos el merdé del siglo, basta con que salga un rumor o cualquier cosa, y el desplome fulgurante. 

La bolsa en el medio plazo en estas condiciones es ir contra el sentido común. Solo vale el corto y pegados a la pantalla. 

El rumor de que Unicredir pedía socorro al BCE le ha costado al futuro del dax 170 puntos en menos de una hora._

reflexiones del amigo Cárpatos


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese banco hace poco que lo ha comprado el popular o al reves no?
> 
> Y como es eso que le han vendido, sera que habra comprado, no?



Me referería a que le han dicho que esto iba para arriba o yo que se.

Le han vendido que tenía que comprar.

Y ha comprado.

Y ahora me llama para decirme que le mire como va...después de comprar.

Es lo que tiene que yo sea el oraculo de Delphos.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Hala, a tomar por culé la deudaférica otra vez, 451+ pbs.

Esto huele peor que una visita de Silenciosa a la pescadería de la esquina... :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

No entiendo nada, dicho por carpatos. Asi estamos señores.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

5770 asomar por su niña?


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5770 asomar por su niña?



El 85 y el 50. Y otros más, cuyas cifras no pronunciaré aquí en Imladris ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si eso de que la bolsa va a subir pq si ...no tiene sentido.
> 
> Ahora me tocará esta noche mirar el puñetero banco ese, porque no se ni de que va.
> 
> ...



Cualquier acción medio decente usana, como las que postea ghkghk, le hubiera valido por lo menos hasta Mayo

Por ser malo y para que aprenda, déjelo un tiempo a ver que cara va poniendo conforme va tomando color la acción.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

A mas de uno le dan el finiquito. Que en este tipo de mercados, la mayoria pierden mas y mas rapido.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Hoy han reventado, sí, reventado, a centenares de gacelillas...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

Veamos si sigue respetando el canal 8.200-8.400 o se nos va por el barranquillo.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

Un favor. ¿Alguien con info buena de los mercados puede decirme de cuánto y de quién ha sido la entrada en BME en torno a las 10:05am? Es que ha subido más de un 2% en una milésima de segundo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

unicredit de que me suena ese nombre:









> La misiva de ayer exponiendo nuestra expectativa BAJISTA estructural levantó interés entre los lectores y recibimos varios mensajes. Muchos de ellos indicando que en USA los mercados están baratos, no habrá recesión, las medidas de ajuste fiscal supondrán un alivio y serán positivas para la percepción de los inversores y además que las empresas USA están invirtiendo en autocartera.
> No aclararemos punto por punto, cabe la subjetividad, pero respecto del último, es cierto que la autocartera está en auge, las empresas disponen de grandes capitales pero escaso espíritu emprendedor para poner recursos en riesgo con un entorno económico y financiero como el actual. Las compañías están recomprando sus acciones al ritmo más elevado desde 2007, unos $453.000 millones este año, y situando 2011 en el tercer lugar después de 2.006 y 2.007.
> ¿Significa esto que los gurús empresariales lideran al mercado y éste subirá? Si el pasado es testimonio de algo, vean la respuesta en el gráfico siguiente y qué sucedió después de entonces, después de la oleada de aumento de autocartera más significativa de la historia, señalada con un rectángulo azul claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Se lo está jugando todo a estos momentos...

Si el enfermo no se levanta, malo, malo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Que nervios...y que bien se esta fuera del mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

torracollons dijo:


> Pobretones jugando en la bolsa. Dáis entre pena y risa.









Sin acritú, ya sabe ustec. Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Alguien en el huerto de botin??


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

neutron_mortgages dijo:


> .
> Esta gráfica dedicada al forero claca, para que vea que nos ponemos las pilas.
> 
> Mr. Fibo + konkorde +rsi dieron señales muy claras de entrada, dos veces, ayer y hoy, en el 2.226, con una precisión que parecía la niña de pollastre.
> ...



:_ ) :_ ) :_ ) :_ )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> ....
> ....
> Cuando ya vas para algunos años en este trabajo, te das cuenta de que hay momentos del año para todo: para ser conservador y "sencillamente" sacar tu buen dinerito mensual, para ser agresivo y forrarte, para colgar las botas un mes entero e irte por ahí de vacaciones a fundirte tropocientosmil euros y olvidarte de todo un poco.... pretender ir con el "pedal to the metal" (*los moteros diríamos* "arrastrando rodilla en cada curva) todo el año, permanentemente, te llevará al desastre seguro.



Oh mon dieu!!!! ¿¿¿¿y yo que le veía sentadito en asientos de cuero con volante en las manos????

No dudo que apreciará la belleza.






edito: tengo 666 agradecimientos.... "some say the end is near...."


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

Te salvé...


----------



## Livrac (16 Nov 2011)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1263 soporte 1237


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh mon dieu!!!! ¿¿¿¿y yo que le veía sentadito en asientos de cuero con volante en las manos????
> 
> No dudo que apreciará la belleza.
> 
> ...




Qué me va a contar, Sr. Guybrush... si yo soy el feliz propietario de una 999 desde el 2004 

Y si, como yo, ha visto la presentación hace un par de días o tres, de la nueva 1199, se le habrán caído como a mí los huevos al suelo...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué me va a contar, Sr. Guybrush... si yo soy el feliz propietario de una 999 desde el 2004
> 
> Y si, como yo, ha visto la presentación hace un par de días o tres, de la nueva 1199, se le habrán caído como a mí los huevos al suelo...



Impresionante:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué me va a contar, Sr. Guybrush... si yo soy el feliz propietario de una 999 desde el 2004
> 
> Y si, como yo, ha visto la presentación hace un par de días o tres, de la nueva 1199, se le habrán caído como a mí los huevos al suelo...



Yo de una S2R 800 del 2006. 
Cada cual tendrá sus gustos, pero las sensaciones que transmite una Ducati no las da ninguna otra moto. Ligeras, un paso por curva como la seda. Sin olvidar ese bicilindrico desmodronico transmitiendo vibraciones resonantes por todo el cuerpo ::.

Y si, se me cayeron. 

Ale me marcho las le leoo por la tarde de aqui. Reunion para presentar resultados :vomito:


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2011)

Buenas al final se vuelve al redil. Si perdemos los 812 del Dax se supone que caemos mucho...lo mismo que los 202 del churribex.

A velocidad de una Oronero (algo con mas estilo que una desmosedici)


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Puede haber peponazo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Impresionante:



Esta ustec condenado







Hinque la rodilla, adore a su diosa y su alma se salvará







edito: Sr. FranR, buena moto también. Para gustos hay colores. Los italianos son tan desastres como nosotros para la maýoría de las cosas. Pero las motos las hacen como nadie!

edito2: me tocan mucho las narices la moda de poner cuantarevoluciones y velocímetro digitales....


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

Hola hamijos!!! 
Me alegro de poder leerles de nuevo a tod@s (claca, Srpollastre, bertok, Janus, Chinito, Mulder, Mirbrights, etc,ect) !!

Dije que me retiraría por un tiempo ha instruirme un poco sobre la bolsa ya que tuve una mala racha ( mejor dicho no hice las cosas como debería, cosas de gacela )y considerables perdidas con Telecirco, pero hoy ya por fin he recuperado todas las perdidas y puedo decir que soy una gacela nueva, jeje.

Aunque el trabajo tampoco me permite estar tan pendiente como me gustaría al foro, todos los días intentare pasarme y leerles.

P.D Sr Pollastre este avatar yo creo que refleja mejor mi situación actual. 

Un saludo para tod@s


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Situación muy parecida a la del IBEX, así que mismo planteamiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes alguien ha comentado algo sobre la volatilidad y los stops, aprovecho el caso de IBE para ilustrar cómo se pueden ajustar los stops a la volatilidad, pues el sistema siempre debe adaptarse al precio y nunca al revés:







Y esto sería con precisión de cirujano, más bien para el intradía, pero este tipo de chorradillas suelen ser muy útiles para determinar el margen razonable que debemos dar al nivel de stop. Dependiendo de un periodo u otro el precio exigirá unas condiciones distintas cada vez, y observando las dilataciones podemos hacernos una idea clara y sencilla de cómo definirlas en un nivel básico, pero efectivo.

Por lo pronto el precio ya ha parado al tick en la directriz fantasma que señalaba, perdiendo por lo tanto los mínimos anteriores, de ahí que en el anterior comentario escribiera "ese margen extra es necesario concederlo", pues otra cosa tenía muchas papeletas de ganarse un barrido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hola hamijos!!!
> Me alegro de poder leerles de nuevo a tod@s (claca, Srpollastre, bertok, Janus, Chinito, Mulder, Mirbrights, etc,ect) !!
> 
> Dije que me retiraría por un tiempo ha instruirme un poco sobre la bolsa ya que tuve una mala racha ( mejor dicho no hice las cosas como debería, cosas de gacela )y considerables perdidas con Telecirco, pero hoy ya por fin he recuperado todas las perdidas y puedo decir que soy una gacela nueva, jeje.
> ...



Enhorabuena y rebienvenido al foro. 
















:XX:
sin acritú y tal!
ya si que me voy, es que no he podido resistirme!


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Sr. MariscosRecio... es Ud. más que bienvenido de nuevo. Recuperar un inversoh no es algo que pueda hacerse todos los días.

Pero dígame, dígame.... ¿cuál es su nueva táctica, esa que le ha retornado su dinero? Y no me diga que sigue los consejos de inversión de MuertoViviente, que no cuela.... ::::




MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hola hamijos!!!
> Me alegro de poder leerles de nuevo a tod@s (claca, Srpollastre, bertok, Janus, Chinito, Mulder, Mirbrights, etc,ect) !!
> 
> Dije que me retiraría por un tiempo ha instruirme un poco sobre la bolsa ya que tuve una mala racha ( mejor dicho no hice las cosas como debería, cosas de gacela )y considerables perdidas con Telecirco, pero hoy ya por fin he recuperado todas las perdidas y puedo decir que soy una gacela nueva, jeje.
> ...


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

BME, perspectivas de medio plazo:







Sendas opciones contemplan objetivos muy ambiciosos. A corto plazo en resistencia clarísima, aunque podría dilatar hasta los 22 euros, pero realmente hasta que no se aclare el panorama no se puede adivinar por donde saldrá el precio. El soporte más importate estaría en el entorno de los 19,40.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, miércoles, o lo que es lo mismo, día de voto. ¿Qué esperáis del IBEX durante la próxima semana?

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, miércoles, o lo que es lo mismo, día de voto. ¿Qué esperáis del IBEX durante la próxima semana?
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



votado bajista:abajo:


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. MariscosRecio... es Ud. más que bienvenido de nuevo. Recuperar un inversoh no es algo que pueda hacerse todos los días.
> 
> Pero dígame, dígame.... ¿cuál es su nueva táctica, esa que le ha retornado su dinero? Y no me diga que sigue los consejos de inversión de MuertoViviente, que no cuela.... ::::



Pues sinceramente Sr Pollastre no tengo táctica y tampoco tengo mucha cultura financiera,creo que mas bien ha sido cuestión de suerte....... pero aunque haya sido cuestión de suerte, creo que aprendía la lección de colocar los SL siempre.


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

Sr Claca, que opina de esto?


S&P 500‏ (Dec 11) intradía: errático.
Punto pivote (nivel de invalidación): 1259

Nuestra Preferencia: Posiciones CORTAS en 1255 con objetivos en 1234 y 1228 en extensión.

Escenario alternativo: Arriba de 1259 buscar mayor indicación al alza con 1264 y 1271 como objetivos.

Comentario técnico: falta momentum en los indicadores técnicos intradía.

niveles clave
1271**
1264**
1259***
1247
1234**
1228**
1223**


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Jo jo

Como se le ve el plumero

Cárpatos

Doctora Atodono	[Imprimir]	

*
La doctora vuelve a rechazar los eurobonos porque rebajar la necesidad de los débiles de buscar reformas.*


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Sr Claca, que opina de esto?
> 
> 
> S&P 500‏ (Dec 11) intradía: errático.
> ...



Con esto (no está actualizado, pero sirve perfectamente porque el triángulo no ha roto y ahora sí tiene cuerpo):



Claca dijo:


> El SP500 parece lateral en el corto plazo:



y esto:



Claca dijo:


> El VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo se podrá hacer con garantías, pero luego de que rompa. Ahora en mi opinión toca irnos abajo de nuevo, probablemente hacer un nuevo mínimo en el IBEX y el SP500 ir a por el rango inferior del triángulo (1.23X), para después romper al alza, pero este es un movimiento de poco rango y escasa fiabilidad.


----------



## Astur147 (16 Nov 2011)

Conocíais esta web?

https://www.tradingview.com/e/


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Algo se podrá hacer con garantías, pero luego de que rompa. Ahora en mi opinión toca irnos abajo de nuevo, probablemente hacer un nuevo mínimo en el IBEX y el SP500 ir a por el rango inferior del triángulo (1.23X), para después romper al alza, pero este es un movimiento de poco rango y escasa fiabilidad.



cree que vamos a mínimos en el ibex?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué me va a contar, Sr. Guybrush... si yo soy el feliz propietario de una 999 desde el 2004
> 
> Y si, como yo, ha visto la presentación hace un par de días o tres, de la nueva 1199, se le habrán caído como a mí los huevos al suelo...



Por fin cambio de tercio, de forocoches a todomotos ::

Z750 owner here :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> cree que vamos a mínimos en el ibex?



Es muy simple, el índice no ha roto resistencias y sigue, pues, en su corrección ordenada con rumbo hacia abajo, de ahí que piense que lo más porbable sea seguir descendiendo. No hay por ahora ninguna pauta técnica que me marque un objetivo bajista, pero hago caso a la tendencia. 

Si se rompen los 240 a la baja sí tendríamos un objetivo bajista en los 144.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, miércoles, o lo que es lo mismo, día de voto. ¿Qué esperáis del IBEX durante la próxima semana?
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



voté alcista mientras no pierda 8180, por cierto, el sentimiento gaceril es bajista
:baba:o


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

yo voté bajista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SALE un r/r ratio muy próximo a 1, cosa que no se considera muy "ortodoxa", ¿no?
> 
> Aunque claro, con un 80% de aciertos, pues no parece tan grave.
> ...



Creo que no me he debido expresar bien... ienso:

Desde el 29 de agosto, me salen 77 operaciones (26 positivas y 51 negativas), con un resultado positivo de +2429pips. Habría que descontar comisiones, que me salen de unos +300€

Esto da más o menos un 80% de beneficio en estos 3 meses.

De todas formas, quiero acabar de ajustarlo, porque una de mis premisas es estar máximo 1/2 hora delante del ordenador, así que el tema del SP creo que lo zanjaré con un SP fijo y me podré olvidar de la sesión.

Buscaba una estrategia ganadora, que me permitiera ejecutarla desde cualquier lugar, sin abrir un gráfico, que no le importaran los fundamentales ni la volatilidad y que no me tuviera pendiente de una pantalla. Por ahora las primeras pruebas me han salido muy bien, pero esta semana acabaré de sacar conclusiones con más datos, ya os contaré.

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buscaba una estrategia ganadora, que me permitiera ejecutarla desde cualquier lugar, sin abrir un gráfico, que no le importaran los fundamentales ni la volatilidad y que no me tuviera pendiente de una pantalla.



Honestamente, avíseme si encuentra dicha estrategia; más que nada para poder quitarme el sombrero delante de Ud. :cook:

Yo no considero que tenga un tinglado precisamente pequeño, pero... incluso todo el behemoth que es hoy en día mi sistema, es incapaz de operar 100% autónomo en momentos de absoluto pánico y/o euforia como estas semanas que estamos viviendo desde el pasado Agosto. Tengo que estar yo delante, sueprvisando, por cojones.

Lo que Ud. menciona es lo más cerca que podrá estar del Santo Grial... suponiendo que éste existiera ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que no me he debido expresar bien... ienso:
> 
> Desde el 29 de agosto, me salen 77 operaciones (26 positivas y 51 negativas), con un resultado positivo de +2429pips. Habría que descontar comisiones, que me salen de unos +300€
> 
> ...



disculpa se puede preguntar en que se apoyan las lineas de tu código, 

volumen.......?


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que no me he debido expresar bien... ienso:
> 
> Desde el 29 de agosto, me salen 77 operaciones (26 positivas y 51 negativas), con un resultado positivo de +2429pips. Habría que descontar comisiones, que me salen de unos +300€
> 
> ...



Es decir, que acierta un 50% de las veces ¿cual es el drawdown máximo?

Yo podría poner sobre la mesa un sistema extremadamente sencillo que acierta más del 90% de las veces pero el R:R es variable y a veces llega a ser ridículo, algo así como entre un 1:1 y 10:1 

A veces pienso que esto de la bolsa como negocio varía mucho de un negocio normal donde se invierte pasta y se espera que un retorno pequeño vaya amortizando la inversión en el tiempo ¿cual sería el R:R de ese negocio? en la bolsa queremos ir a por la ganancia máxima con el mínimo riesgo y eso es francamente difícil aunque no imposible.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, avíseme si encuentra dicha estrategia; más que nada para poder quitarme el sombrero delante de Ud. :cook:
> 
> Yo no considero que tenga un tinglado precisamente pequeño, pero... incluso todo el behemoth que es hoy en día mi sistema, es incapaz de operar 100% autónomo en momentos de absoluto pánico y/o euforia como estas semanas que estamos viviendo desde el pasado Agosto. Tengo que estar yo delante, sueprvisando, por cojones.
> 
> Lo que Ud. menciona es lo más cerca que podrá estar del Santo Grial... suponiendo que éste existiera ienso:



Cuando me salieron los resultados, me sentí como el protagonista de la película pi, no sé si la habrán visto... :o


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

El SP a cerrar le gap, con un par. Y sin oler más mínimos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpa se puede preguntar en que se apoyan las lineas de tu código,
> 
> volumen.......?



Lo que puedo decirte es una conclusión a la que he llegado y me ha dejado un poco descolocado:

-Los indicadores no sirven para absolutamente nada. 

Lo cual es muy bueno, porque te ahorra una burrada de trabajo. Y me hizo pensar en que todos atacamos al mercado por el mismo lado, mismos libros, mismos gráficos, mismos indicadores, pues todo fuera. Se puede decir que mi sistema es "más simple que una pera"...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Es decir, que acierta un 50% de las veces ¿cual es el drawdown máximo?
> 
> ...



No. Acierta el 33% de las veces (26 de 77). El Drawndown que he puesto son 60 pips, pero es variable y es una de las pruebas que quiero hacerle... ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Un botijo entonces, no hay nada mas simple que el mecanismo de un botijo. O eso o le robo usted el sistema de la moneda al señor Mulder.

Este hilo esta lleno de piratas ciberneticos.

Aguanto un contrato mini del sp, los otros los he cerrado con +17 pipos. El otro lo dejo hasta el mistico 867, que no es un prefijo de las lineas eroticas a las que llama Claca.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que puedo decirte es una conclusión a la que he llegado y me ha dejado un poco descolocado:
> 
> -Los indicadores no sirven para absolutamente nada.
> 
> ...



Para scalp uso solo un indicador, la pauta de precios y un sistema de calculo para calcular los pipos de distancia a los que pongo el SL.

Lo mas simple es lo mas rentable. He vivido alguna jornada gloriosa con un simple cruce de medias moviles.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Juas. 

El capitan zuloman si que sabia. Utilizaba sus propios genitales como indicadores. Solo su mujer podia en todo caso utilizarlos tambien. Asi cogia al mercado a contra pie. Un grande. Sabia de que iba esto.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Algo se está cociendo...me huelo que se está peponizando


----------



## davidautentico (16 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No. Acierta el 33% de las veces (26 de 77). El Drawndown que he puesto son 60 pips, pero es variable y es una de las pruebas que quiero hacerle... ienso:
> 
> Saludos...



Como que ha puesto un Drawdown variable..

El Drawdown es el porcentaje de caida desde máximos.

Drawdown and Maximum Drawdown | Risk Management | Learn Forex Trading

Cúal ha sido su intervalo de prueba?


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo se está cociendo...me huelo que se está peponizando



Pues yo estoy oliendo a oso guanoso


----------



## rosonero (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo se está cociendo...me huelo que se está peponizando





Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy oliendo a oso guanoso



Buenas tardes y tal.

¿Habemus porra? Yo estoy con pepon.


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy oliendo a oso guanoso



Él tambien te huele.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Nov 2011)

estoy con mulder (lo q no es bueno para sus intereses)


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal.
> 
> ¿Habemus porra? Yo estoy con pepon.



Mapunto. Bajada a los infiernos en 3..2...1...


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

AL oso guanoso... hay mandar a dormir sin cenar... a ver si de una vez saca las garras y viene con la fuerza necesaria para ganerse el pan.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Mi "pandilla" contra tu "pandilla" , Mulder 

Nos tiramos papel en la calle...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

No soy nada objetivo.

El sp no puede romper arriba ni con 3 impresoradas mas, que no, que es imposible. Que me pongo un mercedes de avatar.
Voy a por miel.


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

yo también veo al oso venir


----------



## rosonero (16 Nov 2011)

Por aclarar, estamos hablando de cortísimo plazo, de aquí al cierre del churribex, no?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (16 Nov 2011)

Apuesto por el amigo del guardabosques Smith...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Por aclarar, estamos hablando de cortísimo plazo, de aquí al cierre del churribex, no?



Claro, claro

De momento el oso sufre...


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Nov 2011)

M'apunto al Don Pepón, no es fruto del análisis, sino de mi deseo.
Necesito que suban muchooooooo mis TEF y mis SAN para irme pitando.
Invoco a Manitú, para que acuda en nuestra ayuda.


----------



## rosonero (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, claro
> 
> De momento el oso sufre...



A ver si la robasta nos acaba de lanzar


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

yo tengo un corto en TEF y no sé si dejarlo abierto para mañana o no


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy oliendo a oso guanoso




cuentanos más, igual me equivoco pero el saldo parece comprador


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, avíseme si encuentra dicha estrategia; más que nada para poder quitarme el sombrero delante de Ud. :cook:
> 
> Yo no considero que tenga un tinglado precisamente pequeño, pero... incluso todo el behemoth que es hoy en día mi sistema, es incapaz de operar 100% autónomo en momentos de absoluto pánico y/o euforia como estas semanas que estamos viviendo desde el pasado Agosto. Tengo que estar yo delante, sueprvisando, por cojones.
> 
> Lo que Ud. menciona es lo más cerca que podrá estar del Santo Grial... suponiendo que éste existiera ienso:



Jamás hemos estado tan cerca de alcanzar esa panacea bolsística como cuando Hannibal cantaba sus entradas y se podía operar a la contra.


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Mapunto. Bajada a los infiernos en 3..2...1...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, claro
> 
> De momento el oso sufre...



Pues nada, voy a ir preparando café.

Yo los owned me los trago mucho mejor mojados en un cafelito con leche.

::

Pero ojo... que hasta el rabo todo es ¿oso?.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

Yo apuesto por un final de semana pepon por encima de 8400 (25noviembre)

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuentanos más, igual me equivoco pero el saldo parece comprador



En el Ibex no, en este momento.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> M'apunto al Don Pepón, no es fruto del análisis, sino de mi deseo.
> Necesito que suban muchooooooo mis TEF y mis SAN para irme pitando.
> Invoco a Manitú, para que acuda en nuestra ayuda.



A que precios ha comprado?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

pero donde veis al Pepón??

A ver si vais a ser todos multinicks de mi hermano el himbersor de oidas¡

He editado para decir Pepón

Estoy malamente


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)




----------



## pipoapipo (16 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estoy con mulder (lo q no es bueno para sus intereses)



siyalodeciayo


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Pues nada, voy a ir preparando café.
> 
> Yo los owned me los trago mucho mejor mojados en un cafelito con leche.
> 
> ...



ëse va a ser el problem, al oso le faltaaaa.... rabo!


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A que precios ha comprado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



TEF a 14,00
SAN mitad 6,2 y mitad 5,4.


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Ea, ea, ea... Sheldon bueenoo. Sheldon gana. Sheldon es el mejor. 








Yo igual leo demasiado a Cárpatos, pero en esta recuperación no me cuadra que la deuda periférica no acompañe...

Aprovecho para recoger mi owned, que ya tengo aquí el café calentito y así lo mojo y se ablanda un poco. ::


----------



## rosonero (16 Nov 2011)

Para acabar de ganar claramente los peponistas necesitamos de una buena robasta, para cerrar en 8340 o 50.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> TEF a 14,00
> SAN mitad 6,2 y mitad 5,4.



5'4 es buena entrada. Yo estoy a 6'29 e be a 5'35. Las ibe en un rebote las vendere y de las san me olvidare de ellas.Las he pasado a san y como si no las tuviese

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No soy nada objetivo.
> 
> El sp no puede romper arriba ni con 3 impresoradas mas, que no, que es imposible. *Que me pongo un mercedes de avatar.*
> Voy a por miel.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Para scalp uso solo un indicador, la pauta de precios y un sistema de calculo para calcular los pipos de distancia a los que pongo el SL.
> 
> Lo mas simple es lo mas rentable. He vivido alguna jornada gloriosa con un simple cruce de medias moviles.



El tema de las medias funciona en días como hoy con tendencia continua. En el SP a 5 minutos se podrían haber sacado 12 puntos a corto, 3 a largo y ahora se están cerrando 8 pipos más a largo.

Otros días las entradas que marca sólo conllevan ::


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El tema de las medias funciona en días como hoy con tendencia continua. En el SP a 5 minutos se podrían haber sacado 12 puntos a corto, 3 a largo y ahora se están cerrando 8 pipos más a largo.
> 
> Otros días las entradas que marca sólo conllevan ::



Lo ponia como ejemplo para explicar la sencillez. De hecho no uso las medias moviles.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

Pues nada, paso para recoger mi owned, no siempre se puede acertar 







Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios...

edito: aunque en el Ibex han sido solo 2 puntos de owned


----------



## rosonero (16 Nov 2011)

Puaj !!! Ni en la robasta se puede confiar. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Ha sido medio owned, confio en el sp500. Y mañana con subasta de deuda.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Justifico lo dicho:

Primero, un vistazo en horario:







Si recordáis el último comentario, nada ha cambiado. La corrección sigue siendo ordenada, sin descontrol, y eso que las noticias no pueden ser más negativas. Hay que estar pendientes que la directriz aguante, ya que eventualmente tendremos peponada.

A muy corto, no obstante, seguimos bajistas. Ya dije que esa directriz entre máximos sería importante, en el gráfico de arriba se ve el por qué. Teóricamente podría desencadenar un segundo bajista, aunque esa posibilidad sólo está de momento en el plano teórico y no debemos contemplarla. Hoy el IBEX ni ha logrado tocarla, de ahí que la tendencia siga bajista. En 5 minutos lo podemos ver con más detalle:







A ultra corto el planteamiento sí tiene más tintes bajistas, de ahí que comentara la activación de un objetivo bajista por debajo de los 240. Ha parado en el 61% fibo de la caída tras un impulso, topándose con una directriz, y la fiabilidad del movimiento a la baja sería alta pese a estar en el marco de una temporalidad tan baja.

El ojetivo serían los 173 (antes la medición era distinta, porque el precio va sobre la marcha, ya sabéis, cosas del tiempo real).


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo ponia como ejemplo para explicar la sencillez. De hecho no uso las medias moviles.



Era un reflexión que le hacía. El sistema de medias combinado con otros según que días funciona muy bien. La cuestión es saber discenir que día es aplicable :cook:


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Otra jornada de guerra de contratos al más alto nivel, aunque hoy el día ha sido más vendedor que comprador, básicamente solo han comprado desde las 15:40 (de ahí mi owned anterior ) aunque lo han hecho a conciencia, han cruzado una orden de 1250 contratos a la compra a las 16:40, siendo el paquete más grande del día.

A pesar de ello han colocado 585 contratos a la venta a las 9:50, dos ventas de 569 y 869 contratos poco antes de las 13:00 (en menos de 2 minutos), 657 a las 13:40 y 932 a las 13:50, las órdenes más pequeñas del resto de la sesión han equilibrado todo este montón de contratos a la venta.

En subasta han vendido unos 100 contratos, que sigue siendo bajo para las magnitudes de estos días.

En resumen, parece que hoy nos han querido asustar o engañar de alguna forma, las ventas han superado bastante lo que se ha visto en el precio pero han ido equilibrándolo con órdenes pequeñas y como colofón final han aumentado el número de contratos largos con un mega paquete, el precio al final ha quedado en terreno neutral y nos han querido asustar con un fogonazo final a la baja.

En mi opinión seguimos con la tónica de la semana de vencimiento y creo que quieren subir de aquí al final de la semana, están metiendo mucho dinero pero lo hacen de forma que no se note mucho mientras la sesión está abierta y además nos despistan con fuertes gaps a la baja cuando empieza el día, creo que es mejor guiarse por lo que se ve alejándose un poco de los árboles para poder ver el bosque.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Triangulos traigo.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Era un reflexión que le hacía. El sistema de medias combinado con otros según que días funciona muy bien. La cuestión es saber discenir que día es aplicable :cook:



Por mi experiencia, cuando combinas varios indicadores lo que ocurre es que se producen muy pocas señales (lógico al tener que confluir varios indicadores).


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Triangulos traigo.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Copión 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-195.html#post5290153

PD: No había caído en el detalle del paint, hasta en eso.... :XX: :XX: :XX: No me ciclo, es por TECNICO.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Justifico lo dicho:
> 
> Primero, un vistazo en horario:
> 
> ...



mierr yo he puesto 8180 pero no vamos a discutir por eso:rolleye:

que votaste en la encuesta, intrigadisimos nos tiene


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mierr yo he puesto 8180 pero no vamos a discutir por eso:rolleye:
> 
> que votaste en la encuesta, intrigadisimos nos tiene



Veo una corrección ordenada, pienso que a muy corto todavía le queda caída, pero por ahora sigo pensando que hay más que rascar por arriba que por abajo si pensamos en un par de semanas. Eso sí, la confirmación es necesaria, cosa que de momento no tenemos.

PD: El voto es shurcreto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Vale pues traigo otro triangulo mas original.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vale pues traigo otro triangulo mas original.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/sinttulosxm.png/
> ...



Bonito avatar, por cierto o


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Señor chinito, creo que acaba de inventar usted el equivalente bursátil del Haikú japonés. Una imagen, pocas palabras, donde la lírica se funde con las artes plásticas para ofrecer al público un nutrido elenco de vibrantes e intensas emociones que transmiten un mensaje final. Me apunto el formato para los siguientes gráficos:

"El guano viene una vez,
otras se queda
y en algunas ni aparece"

:_ )


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

Como veis un corto en el sp en 1.253 con SL 3puntos?


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como veis un corto en el sp en 1.253 con SL 3puntos?



Espero no se lanzase a la piscina:cook:


----------



## Estilicón (16 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Le informo que tiene ud. mesa reservada esta noche en el restaurante 'i was wrong' donde se celebrará la entrega de premios a la gacela de oro del día y donde podrá degustar un exquisito asado de owned, de postre se servirá un dulce de siyalodeciayo y finalmente habrá una fiesta donde actuará el grupo 'no te fies de los fundamentales'.
> 
> Enhorabuena! :XX: :XX:



Joer, que aluvión de puyas. A partir de ahora cuando entre a mirar el hilo lo haré así :o:







No le voy a negar que soy un caballero jedi de las gacelas pero si revisa mi mensaje, no estaba tan equivocado. Le dije que en ese momento en que escribía el mensaje me costaba creer en una sesión verde después de que la prima de riesgo acabara de subir hasta los 480 puntos y le admitía mi owned si ese caso se diera (verde y 480 pb).

Pero le comentaba que si la prima de riesgo que en ese momento estaba a 480 puntos bajaba de ahí hasta el momento de la apertura, entonces si que veía factible una sesión en verde. Y eso fue lo que ocurrió, por lo que no estaba tan 'wrong'. 



> Mulder, usted controla más de esto de los mercados que yo, pero me cuesta creer que mañana vayamos a estar pepones a saco en el ibex si la prima de riesgo ahora mismo está en 480 puntos.
> 
> Me cuesta creerlo, *aunque lo mismo de ahora a la apertura de mañana la prima se relaja (y en ese caso sí lo vería)*. O lo mismo se pone a subir como loco con la prima en 480 y me como el owned.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Como que ha puesto un Drawdown variable..
> 
> El Drawdown es el porcentaje de caida desde máximos.
> 
> ...



Lo he puesto antes, he hecho pruebas desde el 29 de agosto hasta hoy (56 sesiones). Estos días probaré con los 2 últimos años y veré que tal funciona. Hay que ajustar 2 parámetros. El SP que creo que será fijo y a qué distancia y los SL, que en las pruebas ha sido de 60 pips, y probaré con más y con menos.

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Los amantes de los cortos puede que tengan ahora su momento...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los amantes de los cortos puede que tengan ahora su momento...



¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

Pues yo una vez más voy a pedir consejo sobre mi cartera de errores de novato que arrastro desde hace tiempo:
IBE a 8
NHH a 5,9
GAM a 7

En principio mi idea es aguantar hasta diciembre (según como vaya la cosa) y vender en el primer rebote que haya, porque la verdad no le veo mucho futuro.

Así seguiría con mi intradiario que es lo que mejor me va.
Si no es mucho pedir, agradecería opiniones.


----------



## J-Z (16 Nov 2011)

Wow, eso es estar pillado y lo demás tonterías, yo conservaría las IBE a *larguisimo* plazo puedes salir airoso.


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

darwinn, yo lo dejaría tal y como está...

...pero si dices que el intra te va mejor, pues quien sabe chico, igual es mejor que vendas y dediques esa cantidad al intra.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Juas.
> 
> El capitan zuloman si que sabia. Utilizaba sus propios genitales como indicadores. Solo su mujer podia en todo caso utilizarlos tambien. Asi cogia al mercado a contra pie. Un grande. Sabia de que iba esto.



jajajajajajajajaja. Me despollo :XX:.


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> darwinn, yo lo dejaría tal y como está...
> 
> ...pero si dices que el intra te va mejor, pues quien sabe chico, igual es mejor que vendas y dediques esa cantidad al intra.



Con el intra sí he ido ganando mis mil eurillos mes. Pero bueno, eso suelo jugarlo con CFDs en otra cuenta de renta4.

El tema es que lo he aguantado tanto (errores de novato), que ya me da igual aguantar 3-4-x años más... Total el dinero no lo necesito


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Con el intra sí he ido ganando mis mil eurillos mes. Pero bueno, eso suelo jugarlo con CFDs en otra cuenta de renta4.
> 
> El tema es que lo he aguantado tanto (errores de novato), que ya me da igual aguantar 3-4-x años más... Total el dinero no lo necesito



Por eso, te han bajado un 50%...en el caso de NH y Gamesa....yo estoy similar en algunas acciones y en ese caso lo que hago es dejarla ahí....si no te hace falta la pasta déjalas, quién sabe...

Si alguien te garantizase que esto en febrero se va a los 6.200....pues sería bueno vender...pero como nadie lo sabe...pues chico, por no sufrir por si acaso vendes y luego sube...::


----------



## holgazan (16 Nov 2011)

Noticia fresquita de ahora mismo en Expansión.es.
Se reitera que Telefónica repartirá 1,75€ en 2012 y apartir de ese año 1,75€ como mínimo
Me voy a forrar. Mi próximo coche será un Bemeuve de los más grandes que haiga.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Wow, eso es estar pillado y lo demás tonterías, yo conservaría las IBE a *larguisimo* plazo puedes salir airoso.



Yo estoy con j-c aguanta las ibe que puedes recuperar.
Con respecto a NH ha mejorado sus cuentas a base de explotar con contratos precarios a los becarios y además tiene acuerdos con hoteleras chinas.

"La china HNA compra el 20% de NH Hoteles"

Si no es mucho dinero el que tiene dentro de NHH yo aguantaría 

"NH ganó 1,4 millones hasta septiembre desde las pérdidas de 2010

15/11
La cadena hotelera NH Hoteles registró en los nueve primeros meses del año un beneficio de 1,4 millones de euros frente a los números rojos de 45 millones que se anotó en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior.
Según ha informado en un comunicado remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), la cifra de negocio alcanzó hasta septiembre 1.056 millones de euros, lo que supone una mejora del 7,7% con respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, cuando facturó 980,5 millones.
El beneficio bruto de explotación (EBITDA) alcanzó los 127,7 millones de euros, lo que supone una mejora del 24,9% con respecto a los nueve primeros meses de 2010, mientras que el beneficio operativo llegó a los 30,5 millones de euros, 21,7 veces más que los 1,4 millones del mismo periodo del año anterior"

El tema de Gamesa es otra historia, intentaría largarme cuando haga un buen rebote.

Sr j-c sigue usted abonado a mi club de los banqueros valientes...Al menos diremos que nos mataron con las botas puestas


----------



## Jose (16 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Por eso, te han bajado un 50%...en el caso de NH y Gamesa....yo estoy similar en algunas acciones y en ese caso lo que hago es dejarla ahí....si no te hace falta la pasta déjalas, quién sabe...
> 
> Si alguien te garantizase que esto en febrero se va a los 6.200....pues sería bueno vender...pero como nadie lo sabe...pues chico, por no sufrir por si acaso vendes y luego sube...::



Se vende cuando se gana no cuando se pierde.. el daytrading te hará perder siempre. Es la primera lección que debes aprender en bolsa.. cuanto antes aprendas esto, antes empezaras a hacer dinero. Te lo dice alguien que lleva más de 10 años invirtiendo.




Sobre Gamesa:
Yo compré la pasada semana 25000 acciones de Gamesa.
Pese a lo que diga el broker de ING ( una máquina de perder dinero), la empresa vale bastante más de lo que actualmente se está pagando por ella.

La compañía es lider en su sector. Fabrica el aerogenerador más potente del mercado y está a unos precios ridículos. por PER y por fundamentales. Exporta el 95% de lo que fabrica y se expande bien por China y el resto de emergentes.

Se perfila como un valor a tener en cuenta para la configuración de carteras de particulares y fondos de cara al nuevo año.

El valor está muy castigado por la gran cantidad de cortos que se abren sobre el, pero ya remontará.

El caso es que en unos meses no descarto verla a 5 o 6 euros y cuando vengan los días de vino y rosas tendrás los mismos analistas de intereconomía diciendote que a 12 o 15 hay que entrar y que está barata.

Lo dicho piensa en el largo plazo. 
hay que comprar cuando parece que se está acabando el mundo y vender con la euphoria..
Con estos tipos de interés, quien va a renovar un depósito?.

Saludos.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Sobre Gamesa:
> Yo compré la pasada semana 25000 acciones de Gamesa.
> Pese a lo que diga el broker de ING ( una máquina de perder dinero), la empresa vale bastante más de lo que actualmente se está pagando por ella.
> 
> ...



Espere a que venga Votin, y se lo dice a la cara. :XX::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi hermano le han colocado accionecs del Banco Pastor.
> 
> Y me lo dice así...sin despeinarse.
> 
> ...



Pastor está cerrando un gap y una segunda estructura bajista con objetivo 2,95 + o -, luego aún tiene que bajar un poco más para luego seguir bajando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Se vende cuando se gana no cuando se pierde.. el daytrading te hará perder siempre. Es la primera lección que debes aprender en bolsa.. cuanto antes aprendas esto, antes empezaras a hacer dinero. Te lo dice alguien que lleva más de 10 años invirtiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien visto en el plano fundamental. Los 5 € o 6 € no es un valor nada imposible así de que rebase los 4,25-4,3.
Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Noticia fresquita de ahora mismo en Expansión.es.
> Se reitera que Telefónica repartirá 1,75€ en 2012 y apartir de ese año 1,75€ como mínimo
> Me voy a forrar. Mi próximo coche será un Bemeuve de los más grandes que haiga.



Guarnierí Concesionario Oficial BMW - Concesionario Oficial

Me lo configura y me manda un mp


----------



## maestro bebedor (16 Nov 2011)

que os parece esto 
La Carta de la Bolsa - “El mercado nos está diciendo algo, y no sabemos verlo”

“El mercado nos está diciendo algo, y no sabemos verlo”
Redacción - Miércoles, 16 de Noviembre

Enviar a Facebook
twitter
Enviar a Meneame
Enviar a Negociame
del.icio.us
RSS
Enviar ArtÃ*Â*culo por Email
Imprimir artÃ*Â*culo

"Creo que el mercado nos está diciendo algo, y no sabemos verlo", así se pronunciaba el director de análisis de esta casa en una reunión con analistas mantenida esta misma tarde. ¿Quizás el árbol no nos deje ver el bosque? Se preguntaba un gestor. Aún cuando el árbol sea enorme y con una frondosa copa. Véanlo de esta manera. De la historia reciente, 2011 ha sido el año en el que más hechos negativos para las bolsas, y para la economía mundial, han confluido. Recordemos:

- Terremoto y Tsunami en Japón.
- Crisis nuclear en Japón.
- Revoluciones en diferentes naciones de Oriente Próximo.
- Posibilidad de recesión económica conjunta en EE.UU. y Europa.
- Crisis de deuda en Europa.
- Posibilidad de ruptura de la zona euro.
...
Cada uno de estos hechos por sí solos tienen la capacidad suficiente para adentrar a las bolsas mundiales en una tendencia bajista de largo plazo.
¿Y esto es lo que ha ocurrido? Las caídas de las bolsas europeas, aunque de importancia, se pueden encuadrar más en una corrección normal de una tendencia alcista tan fuerte como la desarrollada desde los mínimos de 2009, que de la reanudación de un nuevo movimiento bajista de ciclo.

Los índices americanos cotizan con revalorizaciones positivas anuales. El propio sector bancario europeo, tan denostando, cotiza un 16% por encima de los mínimos de marzo de 2009, lo que es un gran logro si tenemos en cuenta que según se puede desprender de algunos análisis (muy catastrofistas), podría entrar en una dinámica perniciosa que le llevara en algunos estados europeos a un proceso de nacionalización o desaparición.
Pero no nos vayamos tan atrás, y veamos que han hecho los mercados en las últimas jornadas.

A pesar que la extensión de la crisis de Italia es un hecho, y que la incertidumbre inversora se ha incrementado notablemente en los últimos días, las bolsas europeas por contra, están desarrollando un movimiento lateral (posiblemente de acumulación) desde principios de noviembre. Podemos ver este movimiento en cualquier gráfico europeo. Los índices de Wall Street están realizando la misma consolidación, pero en zona de máximos multimensuales.
¿Cómo es posible que las bolsas se mantengan más o menos sostenidas, en un escenario que podría derivar en una ruptura de la zona euro, con efectos sumamente negativos sobre la economía mundial? Pues como un gestor internacional nos comentaba, quizás porque los inversores, en el fondo, no se creen ese escenario. No hay otra explicación.
La negatividad de las encuestas inversoras es extrema, y aún así, parece que algunos institucionales están aprovechando estos niveles para hacer cartera. Los comentarios sobre la situación de algunos países europeos dan miedo (“Grecia está en una situación dramática”, afirmaba el Ministro de Finanzas griego), y aún así, en ciertos niveles el dinero sale el mercado y recoge todo el papel nervioso. Las primas de riesgo en los países de la periferia están en máximos históricos, y a pesar de esto, algunos importantes bancos de inversión americanos están recomendando a sus mejores clientes que empiecen a tomar posiciones en algunos valores europeos.
La experiencia nos ha enseñado a que cuando las señales de acumulación son claras, no te preguntes el motivo, haz lo mismo. ¿Son estas señales ahora claras? A nuestro entender sí. ¿Aconsejaríamos comprar? Ya lo hicimos esta mañana, y cómo los institucionales que están acumulando también se pueden equivocar, hemos recomendado fijar un stop de protección a estas posiciones largas.
El rebote de hoy, pues un poco por todo. Un poco por la mejora de las primas de riesgo (tras compras del BCE). Un poco por los buenos resultados empresariales en EE.UU. y en Europa. Un poco por la sensación de que se está trabajando un una “solución final” a la crisis de deuda. Un poco por los datos macro. Un poco de todo.
Resumiendo: No sabemos si tendrán razón aquellos que defienden que nos encontramos realmente en el inicio de la crisis de deuda en Europa, y no en el final. Desconocemos si Grecia tendrá que salir del euro, y si la acompañará Italia, España o Francia. Y tampoco sabemos si EE.UU. al final sorteará la recesión económica, o si de producirse en Europa será profunda o leve. Tenemos nuestras previsiones de todos esos hechos, pero para ser sinceros, no apostaríamos nuestra casa a ninguna de ellas.
Lo que sí sabemos es que algo se está “cociendo” en el mercado. Así nos lo dicen algunos gestores, y así lo vemos nosotros en las pantallas. ¿Qué podemos perder comprando en estos niveles? ¿Que nos salten los stops y nos dejen fuera del mercado? Es un coste asumible por sí realmente es verdad que los institucionales que están comprando saben algo que el resto del mercado desconocemos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Esto es inédito. 

Un cierre por debajo de los 1250 es ya peligroso.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa, tu hermano debió comprar cuando lleguemos a.. 2,95 (1/2 de marubozu + final de segunda estructura de impulso bajista, más coincidencias imposibles).


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (16 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues yo una vez más voy a pedir consejo sobre mi cartera de errores de novato que arrastro desde hace tiempo:
> IBE a 8
> NHH a 5,9
> GAM a 7
> ...



Coño, y yo que no estoy seguro de salir con bien de mis IBE pilladas a 4,98 antes de fin de año...
No hay nada como ver gente más pillada que uno para animarse un poco. 
(Ya sabéis, mal de muchos, consuelo de tontacos...) :cook:

A ver si me libro y puedo aprovechar el guanazo de enero para comprar barato, que eso de mantenerlas y ver los bandazos que va pegando la bolsa no me va.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Se vende cuando se gana no cuando se pierde[Que se lo digan al que compro gamesa en 30€, o en 20€, o en 10€, o en 5€ (coste de opoortunidad creo que se llama)].. el daytrading te hará perder siempre[Como le oiga el sr. de la foto....]. Es la primera lección que debes aprender en bolsa.. cuanto antes aprendas esto, antes empezaras a hacer dinero. Te lo dice alguien que lleva más de 10 años invirtiendo [Con todo el respeto, eso no es motivo por el cual lleve o no lleve razón en lo que dice. En cambio si argumenta su confianza en Gamesa].
> etc.









Y otra cosilla, lleva ustec ya bastante tiempo en el foro paa no haber thankeado a nadie.

Muy mal Zeus, muy mal. ::

Todo sin acritú y tal, ya sabe ustec.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Confio en el sp. Me tengo que sacar este avatar de encima, perdoname Mario, trato de corregir mis errores.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Señor ANHQV ponga graficos si puede, se TEF, SAN y REP. Para que los iluestres que nos leen pero no postean sepan hasta donde caeran las acciones.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Se vende cuando se gana no cuando se pierde..



Veo que eso de los SL no va con Ud. :



Jose dijo:


> el daytrading te hará perder siempre.



Caramba, eso son pésimas noticias para mí. Significa que llevo algún que otro año engañado, alimentado por máquinas que me han enchufado a Matrix sin yo darme cuenta... y yo todo confiado pensando que en realidad iba al supermercado del Corte Francés a hacer mis compras semanales ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los amantes de los cortos puede que tengan ahora su momento...



Como un reloj


----------



## J-Z (16 Nov 2011)

Que bellos son los cirios rojos del SP.

Ka pasau?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Si, confiaba en guanon oso y ha llegado al sp, me cambio el avatar. Por algo chulo que tengamos por aqui.


----------



## Jose (16 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo que eso de los SL no va con Ud. :
> 
> 
> 
> Caramba, eso son pésimas noticias para mí. Significa que llevo algún que otro año engañado, alimentado por máquinas que me han enchufado a Matrix sin yo darme cuenta... y yo todo confiado pensando que en realidad iba al supermercado del Corte Francés a hacer mis compras semanales ::




Los Stop Loss son para pobres y un invento de la banca de inversión.
Koplowitz no emplea SL. "O vas a acertar o no inviertas con un condicional si pero.."
No conozco a nadie que haya hecho dinero utilizando los SL.
Es harto conocido por todos, los programas con profundidad de mercado que detectan las posiciones SL. De ahí a robar la cartera- como se conoce habitualmente la jugada- no hay nada.

Saludos;


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Os recomiendo estos posts, leer los ciclos de Benner es fundamental para entender los por qués del largo plazo (igual que Elliot, basados en series fibos), os ruego que leáis algo de Benner. Os dejo los posts antes comentados:
Enlacesfinancieros.com - La mejor seleccin de enlaces financieros, Bolsa de Madrid ...
Eran otros tiempos en los foros de mercados..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Pero es un buen comienzo, verdad?


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Se vende cuando se gana no cuando se pierde.. el daytrading te hará perder siempre. Es la primera lección que debes aprender en bolsa.. cuanto antes aprendas esto, antes empezaras a hacer dinero. Te lo dice alguien que lleva más de 10 años invirtiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demuestra usted una ignorancia supina en todo lo que escribe y no digo mas
Lo de gamesa es de traca,solo un milagro la salvara de bajar a los 2 euros


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Los Stop Loss son para pobres y un invento de la banca de inversión.
> Koplowitz no emplea SL. "O vas a acertar o no inviertas con un condicional si pero.."
> No conozco a nadie que haya hecho dinero utilizando los SL.
> Es harto conocido por todos, los programas con profundidad de mercado que detectan las posiciones SL. De ahí a robar la cartera- como se conoce habitualmente la jugada- no hay nada.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, siempre que se sea muy minucioso. Yo SL, dinámicos y basado en medias exponencial de 30 sesiones o dando un margen en pipos o según la interpretación de soporte/resistencia de las velas anteriores (ya se mabubozu, de ondas largas etc).
Hay muchos dogmas en este mundillo..y sólo una verdad: ganar dinero, como dijo Peter Lynch "después de muchos años, la única verdad que conozco es que hay quién hace trading y hay quién escribe libros de trading"..y éste ganaba pasta.


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> :
> 
> A ver si me libro y puedo aprovechar el guanazo de enero para comprar barato,



Yo hasta que no lo vea....que nos están metiendo por los ojos el guanazo, el guanazo.....a ver si al final nos quedamos todos con cara de tontos perdiendo el tren.

Al igual que pasó hace unos años cuando la mayoría de la gente esperaba la tercera pata bajista....y mire usted....:rolleye:

En esos días de 2008 Bolinches dixit: "San tardará años en llegar a 8 euros de nuevo..."

Lo aprendido de esa etapa...no te puedes fiar de NADIE...

Como dicen ahí arriba, comprar en pánico, y vender en euforia.


----------



## Jose (16 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Demuestra usted una ignorancia supina en todo lo que escribe y no digo mas
> Lo de gamesa es de traca,solo un milagro la salvara de bajar a los 2 euros




OK, si fallo estrepitosamente me auto-ownearé.
Si acierto ,tendrá que retractarse.
Saludos;


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues yo una vez más voy a pedir consejo sobre mi cartera de errores de novato que arrastro desde hace tiempo:
> IBE a 8
> NHH a 5,9
> GAM a 7
> ...



Inteligente decision,sobre todo larga a gamesa de NHH como no la sigo no digo nada y de ibe a muy largo recobrara el valor,uno o dos años,yo la mantendria
Las electricas cuando entre el pp subiran


----------



## The Hellion (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> OK, si fallo estrepitosamente me auto-ownearé.
> Si acierto ,tendrá que retractarse.
> Saludos;



No dirá que no se lo había advertido, ¿eh? :XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> OK, si fallo estrepitosamente me auto-ownearé.
> Si acierto tendrá que retractarse.
> Saludos;



No es que baje gamesa,es que bajan a lo burro todas las empresas del sector,sobre todo las chinas
Su negocio se mantiene por decision politica,a corto lo tienen jodido
Su patrimonio es de 500 mm y su capitalizacion de 800mm,luego se debe realizar un ajuste a la baja y mas si no hay perspectivas de negocio
Ademas es el valor mas bajo del ibex por capitalizacion,si lo sacan del ibex los chicharreros dejaran de jugar con el y el mercado continuo se aburrira
Esa y el POP es carnaza


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Los Stop Loss son para pobres y un invento de la banca de inversión.
> Koplowitz no emplea SL. "O vas a acertar o no inviertas con un condicional si pero.."
> No conozco a nadie que haya hecho dinero utilizando los SL.
> Es harto conocido por todos, los programas con profundidad de mercado que detectan las posiciones SL. De ahí a robar la cartera- como se conoce habitualmente la jugada- no hay nada.
> ...



El uso (o abuso) de los SL es su opinión, que yo respeto aunque no comparto.

No obstante, sólo un consejo: documéntese antes de hacer afirmaciones del tipo "es harto conocido por todos que....".

"Es harto conocido por todos", que la profundidad de mercado permite detectar las órdenes límite (LMT), que son las únicas nativas a los exchanges. 

Los Stop Loss NO son órdenes nativas, NO existen en los exchanges, NO están en el libro de órdenes, y NO pueden detectarse con datos provenientes del mercado. 

Los Stop Loss son órdenes simuladas que residen en su bróker, y no en el exchange.

Ud. se está confundiendo con los programitas que intentan hacer una *suposición *basada en una aproximación más o menos estadística, de dónde tendrán los pequeños inversores situados sus stops, a fin de calcular el coste que tendría llevar el precio hacia esos niveles, frente al beneficio que se obtendría en una hipotética barrida de stops. 

Espero haber contribuido a clarificarle un poco el concepto de SL.


----------



## Astur147 (16 Nov 2011)

Mi comentario ha pasado inadvertido 

Os recomendaba ésta web https://www.tradingview.com/e/

es una web para ver las velas, trazar líneas, compartir, echadle un ojo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

El 1235 se ha visto. Minimos decrecientes, rota una dta, ahora queda otra. Poquito a poquito tomamos la senda de la gloria. Ahora solo falta que el indice que guia al mercado estos ultimos años, el chulibex, caiga, entonces si, podremos dormir tranquilos los cortos.


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Nov 2011)

Este guano que es por Kuwait?



Interstitial - Noticia




*Miles de opositores asaltan el Parlamento y piden la dimisión del primer ministro*


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (16 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo hasta que no lo vea....que nos están metiendo por los ojos el guanazo, el guanazo.....a ver si al final nos quedamos todos con cara de tontos perdiendo el tren.
> 
> Al igual que pasó hace unos años cuando la mayoría de la gente esperaba la tercera pata bajista....y mire usted....:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Bueno, todo puede pasar, pero la verdad es que los graficos apuntan que nos vamos al garete más pronto que tarde.

Vamos, que lo de perder el tren no lo veo yo por estos niveles cercanos...


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Espero no se lanzase a la piscina:cook:



Me lanze poco despues y la verdad es que la jugada me a dado pingues beneficios!! Edito me esta dando aun no he cerrado posición tengo el sl ajustado a 3


Por cierto Sr Chinito Usted también sigue en corto con el SP?


----------



## tarrito (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me lanze poco despues y la verdad es que la jugada me a dado pingues beneficios!!



el hogo hizquierdo a la virulé ... que dolor hoija!!

repase la frase, falta una "h" ... a la próxima Hinvoko a la Talibana :no:

es por su bien! 8:


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> el hogo hizquierdo a la virulé ... que dolor hoija!!
> 
> repase la frase, falta una "h" ... a la próxima Hinvoko a la Talibana :no:
> 
> es por su bien! 8:



Esta la emoción


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Corto hasta el 867. Se llegara un viernes a las 17:43. Miren mis anteriores profecias. Ya avise del mistico anterior.


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me lanze poco despues y la verdad es que la jugada me a dado pingues beneficios!! Edito me esta dando aun no he cerrado posición tengo el sl ajustado a 3
> 
> 
> Por cierto Sr Chinito Usted también sigue en corto con el SP?



Enhorabuena por sus beneficios...:Aplauso:





...pero sepa que como Pecata se pase por aquí le puede dar hasta en el carnet de identidad:fiufiu:


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Joer, que aluvión de puyas. A partir de ahora cuando entre a mirar el hilo lo haré así :o:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como sigas poniendo el perro tumbado, gatitos y cosas así te voy a acabar proponiendo matrimonio :XX:


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Corto hasta el 867. Se llegara un viernes a las 17:43. Miren mis anteriores profecias. Ya avise del mistico anterior.



Pues yo no obstante voy ha cerrar posición por si a caso los SL me fallan, que aun no controlo bien la plataforma de IGmarkets


----------



## faraico (16 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> el hogo hizquierdo a la virulé ... que dolor hoija!!
> 
> repase la frase, falta una "h" ... a la próxima Hinvoko a la Talibana :no:
> 
> es por su bien! 8:



Se olvida del "Lanze".....igual a Pecata le entran ganas de lanzear a alguien)


----------



## Caos (16 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ahora falta que ver que pasa en el nocturno. La sesión asiática ayer empujo hacia abajo porque los pares del forex pesan mucho... el AUD/USD va a ser vital y probablemente siga empujando hacia abajo igual que la bolsa china, japonesa y australiana. Si es así y el ES rompe niveles relevantes por abajo esto tiene buena pinta pero podría seguir siendo un fake y volver hacia arriba (aunque lo veo jarto difícil). El 1233 en el ES rebotó pero al final se ha roto, se vendía con mucha fuerza.

En Europa va a estar complicado sostener pero ya veremos, con cualquier mongolada nos mueven el índice y fabrican un rally, a ir corrigiendo posición y punto.


----------



## tarrito (16 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Esta la emoción



y le sobra una "z" que la cambiaba por una "c"

me ha dejado ustek siego ¿le parecerá bonito? 

de verás espero que sea por escribir rápido o desde un Aiphonso o similar 

y no se lo tome a mal


----------



## tarrito (16 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se olvida del "Lanze".....igual a Pecata le entran ganas de lanzear a alguien)



le estaba preparando otro mensaje ... no se puede "trabajar" y estar con el hilo a la vez ::

ya sé! ... no es excusa :´(


----------



## darwinn (16 Nov 2011)

gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Yo también soy seguidor número 1 del intradía y del ave que vuela a la cazuela. Es lo único que de verdad me ha dado beneficios en la bolsa.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Tocalaaa, Sam, tocalaaa

Moody's Cuts 10 German Bank Ratings After Adjusting Support Assumptions - WSJ.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Nov 2011)

Las ventas van a jierro en los usa. El oso alli lleva tiempo dormido, y tiene que despertar un dia, si no este rally de navidad pareceria patrocinado por el corte ingles, y su navidad de 4 meses.

Que tiren los pares asiaticos abajo, que tiren. 

Por cierto en ig España mañana muy verde, mequivocao, muy roja.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2011)

LOL!!! Qué habéis tocado que se ha ido el SP por el desagüe?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2011)

Interesante doble techo activado en velas de 5 minutos en el cruce euro/libra.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Los futuros del guarribex a 817X 

Pfffffffff


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Los Stop Loss son para pobres y un invento de la banca de inversión.
> Koplowitz no emplea SL. "O vas a acertar o no inviertas con un condicional si pero.."*
> No conozco a nadie que haya hecho dinero utilizando los SL.*Es harto conocido por todos, los programas con profundidad de mercado que detectan las posiciones SL. De ahí a robar la cartera- como se conoce habitualmente la jugada- no hay nada.
> 
> Saludos;




Yo soy una inutil en bolsa, lo puedes ver por lo poco que aporto a este hilo, pero aún así he ganado mucha pasta en estos años.

Y los SL han hecho que no perdiese hasta la camisa en algunas/bastantes operaciones equivocadas.

Y por cierto, conozco a un Koplowitz....y yo no los tendría por referente de nada....es como llamar empresaria a Marta Ortega o a Patricia Botín.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y por cierto, conozco a un Koplowitz....y yo no los tendría por referente de nada....es como llamar empresaria a Marta Ortega o a Patricia Botín.



Gensanta. Osea que eres de las que va a las fiestas esas de ferrero rocher. :8:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gensanta. Osea que eres de las que va a las fiestas esas de ferrero rocher. :8:



Como es la camarera siempre pega la oreja y algo saca::


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo soy una inutil en bolsa, lo puedes ver por lo poco que aporto a este hilo, pero aún así he ganado mucha pasta en estos años.
> 
> Y los SL han hecho que *no perdiese hasta la camisa* en algunas/bastantes operaciones equivocadas.
> 
> Y por cierto, conozco a un Koplowitz....y yo no los tendría por referente de nada....es como llamar empresaria a Marta Ortega o a Patricia Botín.



Tampoco es para tanto mujer...


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gensanta. Osea que eres de las que va a las fiestas esas de ferrero rocher. :8:



En mi trabajo anterior conocí mucha gente de "alto nivel".

La mejor persona y amiga que saqué de allí es una de las señoras de la limpieza, que a día de hoy es una de mis mejores amigas.

Cuanto más subes peor huele, es cierto como la vida misma.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2011)

Qué lástima que sea pobre. Algún hamijo ha preguntado por NHH, GAM y IBE... a ver si me da tiempo antes de salir de parranda, que estoy de buen humor.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Qué lástima que sea pobre. Algún hamijo ha preguntado por NHH, GAM y IBE... a ver si me da tiempo antes de salir de parranda, que estoy de buen humor.



IBE, porfa please. Que tengo una orden a 67 desde hace semana y media y viendo como apunta esto de rojo mañana me parece que igual la pongo un poco más abajo.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

A mi tb me viene muy bien IBE.

Claca, tú eres rico de espíritu¡¡¡ jajajajaj


----------



## 123456 (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y por cierto, conozco a un Koplowitz....y yo no los tendría por referente de nada....es como llamar empresaria a Marta Ortega o a Patricia Botín.



No me jodas silenciosa, he sido vecino de Ernesto en xxxxxxxxxxx(pueblo noroeste de Madrid) ,es a ese alque conoces?al fotógrafo?
Mis hijos han ido a la misma clase que los suyos.
He de aclarar que este hombre aunque sea hermano de las koplowitz esta mas seco que la mojama.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como sigas poniendo el perro tumbado, gatitos y cosas así te voy a acabar proponiendo matrimonio :XX:



¿Está usted en edad casadera?


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Está usted en edad casadera?



No, ya soy una viejuna :´(


----------



## 123456 (16 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gensanta. Osea que eres de las que va a las fiestas esas de ferrero rocher. :8:



Si es ernesto no te creas,he sido vecino de el en un piso normal y corriente,cuando tenia visita en casa , iban a ver el buzón de este señor, se quedaban alucinados de que este hombre viviese en un piso normal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En mi trabajo anterior conocí mucha gente de "alto nivel".
> 
> La mejor persona y amiga que saqué de allí es una de las señoras de la limpieza, que a día de hoy es una de mis mejores amigas.
> 
> Cuanto más subes peor huele, es cierto como la vida misma.



Sra Silenciosa, me lo pone ustec a huevo. Pero al ser una señora, voy a reprimir mis instintos y no le voy a responder el post como se merece, aún a riesgo de que me banéen por no cumplir con mi deber.

Un Saludo.

Atentamente G.T.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2011)

Aquí algunos buscan a su Rica Heredera,... con matildes en cartera


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Está usted en edad casadera?



Como te va con los cfds ??
ganamos algo esta semana?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como te va con los cfds ??
> ganamos algo esta semana?



Pues no hay suerte de momento, gracias por preguntar. Pero no he asumido demasiado riesgo.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Nov 2011)

_Como sigas poniendo el perro tumbado, gatitos y cosas así te voy a acabar proponiendo matrimonio _

Como a silenciosa le gustan los animales me he cambiado el avatar


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Nov 2011)




----------



## faraico (17 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> _Como sigas poniendo el perro tumbado, gatitos y cosas así te voy a acabar proponiendo matrimonio _
> 
> Como a silenciosa le gustan los animales me he cambiado el avatar



Anímese, lo siguiente es un privado.

Cuente qué tal por aquí.

Pero elija el día, si IBE sube un 6% las probabilidades de éxito serán mayores que si baja un 4%:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

GAM:

La comenté aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-163.html#post5275584

Básicamente, hasta que no la veamos por encima de los 4,5, lo mejor es olvidarse de ella. Si los supera (y le queda mucho trabajo), podríamos plantear un objetivo cercano a los 5,80.

Sigue inmersa en la estructura correctiva, y hasta que no haya giro, nada que rascar en el medio plazo.

IBE:







Lateral en el tiempo, pero ojo con la posibilidad de ese segundo bajista que tendría mucho sentido en el canal donde se está moviendo.

De todos modos, fijaos como el objetivo del hipotético segundo impulso lo acercaría a los mínimos del 2009 y a la directriz de largo plazo, así que seguiría en realidad lateral. Aburrido, pues, pero ni de coña ofrece opciones al alza (la super resistencia está más que clara). Mientras esté por debajo de los 5,55 no se puede pensar en posicionarse de cara al medio plazo precisamente por lo que he comentado antes. En este sentido los mínimos de septiembre son, por lo tanto, muy importantes, y por debajo de los 4,10 le esperarían otros 40 céntimos de caída hasta los 3,70 apróximadamente.

NNH:







Terrible este valor. Realmente ahora mismo no hay por donde cogerlo. Por encima de los 4,15 empezaría a pintar mejor, pero de momento sigue rabiosamente bajista. No hay figura de vuelta, sólo congestión tras intentar en vano el asalto a la directriz perdida.

Muy volátil, a este precio hay que analizarlo pensando en movimientos MUY amplios, pero ahora mismo no tenemos esa oportunidad porque está lateral dentro de la tendencia bajista, así que yo lo veo muy poco atractivo para intentar nada. Tiene un soporte fuerte en los 2,40, y no me sorprendería verlo ahí durante los próximos meses.

Personalmente creo que no vale la pena meter el dinero en acciones tan histéricas como NHH: una semana sube un 20%, la siguiente baja un 15%, en un día gap del 5% a la baja, y mañana infartas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí algunos buscan a su Rica Heredera,... con matildes en cartera



¿Lo dice ustec por el sr. Claca? 
Ya tiene pretendienta!


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

OMG! con semejante rica heredera hay que ajustar mucho los SL para ver si con suerte se puede entrar en liquidez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG! con semejante rica heredera hay que ajustar mucho los SL para ver si con suerte se puede entrar en liquidez



Sr. R3v3nANT, tengo sospechas que liquidez _*ahí*_ dentro ya hay poca. :vomito:

edito: mis hogos!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. R3v3nANT, tengo sospechas que liquidez hay dentro ya hay poco. :vomito:



Pues metele la manguera y riega la flor::


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> IBE, porfa please. Que tengo una orden a 67 desde hace semana y media y viendo como apunta esto de rojo mañana me parece que igual la pongo un poco más abajo.



...pero los comentarios son de cara al medio plazo, que el forero sucedáneo de Darwin lo pedía así. Para el corto IBE la comenté para Silenciosa.

Está como el IBEX, corrigiendo con mucha recogida. El susto de mañana es lógico y muy necesario, pero no veo mucho peligro, aunque hay un problema: es muy díficl situar un stop con garantías ANTES de que el precio realice el giro al alza. Si intentamos anticipar el giro entonces el stop es obligatorio y no debería traumarnos perder un 1% o un 2% en la operación, pero claro, si las llevamos compradas desde más arriba y no las hemos soltado, poner un stop que nos coma un 5% para luego ver como se gira tras perder un 1% adicional es una mega putada.

Hoy he comentado algo al respecto:



Claca dijo:


> Antes alguien ha comentado algo sobre la volatilidad y los stops, aprovecho el caso de IBE para ilustrar cómo se pueden ajustar los stops a la volatilidad, pues el sistema siempre debe adaptarse al precio y nunca al revés:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La zona a no perder serían los 4,65, ahora bien, yo no cocinaría el stop al tick, sino condicionado a un cierre horario, con el stop en máquina algo más abajo por si la cosa se desmadra. Aunque, claro, esto sería, contando el stop en máquina en, pongamos, los 4,60, menos de un 2% desde donde previsiblemente abrirá mañana, pero si las llevamos compradas más arriba ese margen extra va picando, pero aquí sí que no puedo hacer nada.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Buenas noticias, la encuesta marca miedo:

Alcista 36.0% 
Neutral 8.1% 
Bajista 55.9% 

Al menos deberíamos ver un rebote, y me atrevería a decir, antes de perder los 8.050, que pueden parecer lejos, pero teniendo en cuenta que abriremos sobre los 8.190 -realmente está por ver-, tampoco es tanto. Recordad que el objetivo bajista que planteaba por la tarde está en los 8.170.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero los comentarios son de cara al medio plazo, que el forero sucedáneo de Darwin lo pedía así. Para el corto IBE la comenté para Silenciosa.
> 
> Está como el IBEX, corrigiendo con mucha recogida. El susto de mañana es lógico y muy necesario, pero no veo mucho peligro, aunque hay un problema: es muy díficl situar un stop con garantías ANTES de que el precio realice el giro al alza. Si intentamos anticipar el giro entonces el stop es obligatorio y no debería traumarnos perder un 1% o un 2% en la operación, pero claro, si las llevamos compradas desde más arriba y no las hemos soltado, poner un stop que nos coma un 5% para luego ver como se gira tras perder un 1% adicional es una mega putada.
> 
> ...



Gracias, claca. Creo que la dejaré en 67 con el stop en 58 como la tengo ahora . Y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias, claca. Creo que la dejaré en 67 con el stop en 58 como la tengo ahora . Y que sea lo que dios quiera.



Yo viendo el gráfico de Claca veo que no tengo posibilidades de salir indemne :´(

Bueno, habrá que intar salir minimizando daños.

Gracias Claca, que dios te lo pague con una buena mujer forrada de dinero y 5 o 6 hijos :


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Good nights, brothers!.
He estado poquito por aquí en los últimos días pero ya llego de nuevo. Eso sí, he estado pendiente de los valores e índices si bien no he operado proactivamente.
Les pongo al corriente:
-Se cerró la operación de Societe Generale al nivel de entrada. He leido por ahí que el SL es de pobres .... pues yo ayer fuí menos pobre. Comparto la libertad de expresión, pero manda cojones ciertas afirmaciones. Alguno puede dar fe del disgusto que supone no usar SL (TR, Arcelor).
-No ha pasado nada aún, pinta guanoso pero queda mucho por darle a la manivela. El Ibex está pegatido a soporte diario que si pierde, podría apuntarse un rule hasta los mínimos de 7X00. Podría rebotar si bien ya no depende de él y sí del resto de índices.
-El SP aún tiene mucho soporte cerca. No hace tanto estaba por ahí y pegó un rebote bueno. El que vuelva hacia el soporte, rezuma debilidad pero hasta el toro todo rabo (el orden de las palabras es importante, piénselo).
-Vamos a ver si hacemos un buen par de días de trading ... si somos capaces de estar en la onda del mercado.
-El viernes voy a meter una parte significativa del cash en un fondo domiciliado en Luxemburgo. El tema está jodido y yo quiero euros alemanes más que mortadelos y demás fiduciario desprestigiado.

Por cierto, previsible que mañana los bancos españoles se peguen el hostión. Y están en niveles de soporte que de perderlos, salida por patas de muchos participantes del mercado.

En un ojeo rápido he visto mucho debate de Gamesa, pues solo he de decir que por barata que parezca (lo comparto), por probable que sea el que en unos años esté muy por encima de la cotización de ahora (lo comparto) .... ahora está jodida. A ver si libra el perder los 3,21.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo viendo el gráfico de Claca veo que no tengo posibilidades de salir indemne :´(
> 
> Bueno, habrá que intar salir minimizando daños.
> 
> Gracias Claca, que dios te lo pague con una buena mujer forrada de dinero y 5 o 6 hijos :



Yo pienso que igual me entra la orden viendo los futuros. Pero como dice claca, está por ver. La semana pasada también auguraban un día un 1.5% abajo y el ibex abrió verde. 

El tema es admitir el error, ver si llega ese rebote y salir de ahí lo mejor que se pueda.


----------



## ponzi (17 Nov 2011)

Impresionante trabajo sr claca, es un gustazo venir del trabajo y leer los post. Silenciosa a pesar de mi edad he conocido a gente con muchisimo y con muy poco y aunque hay de todo en todos los estratos, si que es verdad que cuanto mas arriba miras mas dificil es separar el grano de la paja.Respecto a los SL creo que te libran de muchos malos tragos y mas si no analizas bien los fundamentales y te aseguro que es muy dificil en esta materia hilar fino. Hace tiempo trabaje en **** y vi a un inversor mantener una posicion alcista en una inmobiliaria, en menos de 3 años paso de tener 150000 a 8000 y sin dividendos.Yo he pecado de forma innecesaria por este mismo delito con mis tan sonadas ibe y san, en el nivel que estoy en cuanto gire no deberia tener problema o eso creo, al menos con ibe duermo mas tranquilo suerte a todos, es un gustazo leeros.Pd: a ver si se hace una quedada....prometo lleva una gran vela roja en honor a los guaneros

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (17 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Los Stop Loss son para pobres y un invento de la banca de inversión.
> Koplowitz no emplea SL. "O vas a acertar o no inviertas con un condicional si pero.."
> No conozco a nadie que haya hecho dinero utilizando los SL.
> Es harto conocido por todos, los programas con profundidad de mercado que detectan las posiciones SL. De ahí a robar la cartera- como se conoce habitualmente la jugada- no hay nada.
> ...



Yo stop los uso pocas veces. La mayoria de veces me cubro con CFDs. Sin mas, antes de cerrar sesion ibex, largo en un futuro ibex cubriendome con CFDs,


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2011)

corre Marty, al DeLorean !!!

TVE publica en el teletexto los resultados de las elecciones generales del 20N - EcoDiario.es

:: :XX:

o fallo de Matrix!!??


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas noticias, la encuesta marca miedo:
> 
> Alcista 36.0%
> Neutral 8.1%
> ...



¿y hasta dónde llegaria ese rebote?


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> -El viernes voy a meter una parte significativa del cash en un fondo domiciliado en Luxemburgo. El tema está jodido y yo quiero euros alemanes más que mortadelos y demás fiduciario desprestigiado.



Ahora si que me he asustado de verdad. Leerte eso a ti o a Caos,Claca,Mulder o varios mas que me dejo seguro, asusta. 
Tan mal ves ya las cosas como para sacar el dinero?
Dos euros, corralito? Si no hay dos euros fuerte y flojo, daría lo mismo,salvo corralito q también seria otra razón para irse por ahí. 

Mañana supongo será un día de esos de nervios. Suerte a todos


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Vamos, por lógica, no va a haber corralito antes de jugar la carta 'eurobonos', van agotando opciones, y nadie pega culatazos mientras te quedan balas en el tambor.

El problema, como no me cansaré de repetir, es que son una medida muy impopular para todos los países implicados; a unos porque conllevan recortes bestiales, a otros porque les toca, de nuevo, pagar la fiesta, el caso es que nadie quiere, salvo los tecnócratas que nos gobiernan, emitir eurbonos. De ahí que comentara que no sólo hace falta estar mal, sino también parecerlo. Estas semanas, cuando no meses, prepararán a la población para tomar esa drástica decisión. ¿Cómo? Como mal menor, como siempre ha sido. "Los eurobonos son malos, pero quebrar y salirse del euro mucho peor". No voy a discutir si eso es verdad o no, porque la cuestión es que ya nos están bombardeando con noticias extremadamente negativas y yo soy muy mal pensado, a los hechos me remito. Un parche tras otro, como manda la tradición.

Claro que puedo equivocarme y que pete todo, pero no parece lo más probable porque a muy pocos les interesaría un escenario de caos financiero (y de hecho la mayor parte de los que saldrían beneficiados tampoco lo saben, con lo cual mucho apoyo al catacrock no es que exista en estos momentos).


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿y hasta dónde llegaria ese rebote?



Juas, fíjate que todavía ni se ha producido el apoyo y ya nos estamos preguntando dónde estará el IBEX luego de producirse. Eso es ir dos pasos por adelantado, ciencia ficción a menos que seas el cuidador del índice.

Primero a ver hasta donde cae, cómo se produce el freno, y luego ponemos objetivos por arriba. Lo único que habrá en unas horas al abrir, según parece, será la pérdida de los 240 y la activación del segundo bajista con objetivo en los 170.

Poco a poco. Ya me gustaría a mí saber qué hará este chicharrazo, y estos días además estoy intentando acotar al máximo los movimientos del índice y los cuelgo en el foro, más no puedo hacer. Entiendo tu pregunta, la comparto, pero no es posible responder con garantías.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Vamos, por lógica, no va a haber corralito antes de jugar la carta 'eurobonos', van agotando opciones, y *nadie pega culatazos mientras te quedan balas en el tambor.*



Desfilando por Rostrogordo con los moros tirándote piedras querría verte yo a ti...

No, es broma, eso es cosa de viejunos. Pero la proporcionalidad te hace medir tus reacciones. Claro que en este caso, no se yo si el corralito sería un balazo o un culatazo.

Ah, que casi se me olvida, saludos al morito desdentado, si me lee. Y que conste que no fui yo, fue el sargento...


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> corre Marty, al DeLorean !!!
> 
> TVE publica en el teletexto los resultados de las elecciones generales del 20N - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ...



En el escrutinio de estas elecciones nos vamos a hartar de reír. Y no lo digo por los resultados, sino porque el proceso va a ser un desastre de proporciones bíblicas. 

Los líos con los votos por correo, combinados con el cachondeo que se están corriendo con el sistema informático de recuento, aderezado con la anécdota del teletexto, no auguran nada, pero nada, bueno. 

Ténganlo en cuenta los que den por hecho un subidón el lunes a cuenta de los resultados electorales. Porque igual el lunes todavía no tenemos resultados electorales.

EDITO: Como me ha quedado un post un tanto magufo, a lo que me refiero es a que después de los grandes recortes de gasto y personal que hubo en las elecciones municipales, en estas parece que el recorte (o los cambios) han llegado a la infraestructura previa, que siempre había funcionado como un reloj. No pretendo dar la impresión de que vaya a haber pucherazo (cosa que me parece muy difícil, y que, en mi opinión, no tendría que estar obligatoriamente relacionada con las dificultades y errores técnicos que van apareciendo).


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Joer, que aluvión de puyas. A partir de ahora cuando entre a mirar el hilo lo haré así :o:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, no te preocupes, mi anterior respuesta era solo una broma envuelta en papel regalo y con lacito, no intentaba ofender ni mucho menos.

Realmente lo único aprovechable del mensaje era que cada vez que pienses que 'las cosas están así y va a suceder esto' te preguntes si ciertas cosas no están ya descontadas.

Todo lo demás era pura broma y chanza sin más consecuencia 

PD: por cierto yo tengo un gatito y me ha hecho gracia la imagen :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Comprad insensatos 

Miedo a ampliar capital: los analistas aconsejan vender títulos del Santander - elEconomista.es


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, no te preocupes, mi anterior respuesta era solo una broma envuelta en papel regalo y con lacito, no intentaba ofender ni mucho menos.
> 
> Realmente lo único aprovechable del mensaje era que cada vez que pienses que 'las cosas están así y va a suceder esto' te preguntes si ciertas cosas no están ya descontadas.
> 
> ...



Yo también se lo decía de broma. No voy a entrar al hilo así . No se preocupe por las puyas, no soy de piel fina y ya estoy curtido en ponerlas y sufrirlas. Además, si hay alguien con quien más me rio es de mí mismo.

Por otra parte, estaba mirando los futuros y veo que han recuperado casi 100 puntos respecto ayer noche. A ver si al final abre en verde y todo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Juassssssssssssssssss el gato de la ventana. :XX: :XX: :XX:

Me ha dado una idea para ir a los despachos de los comerciales :XX: :XX: Se van a cagar.

Buenos dias,
el guano ha perdido fuelle, el oso tiene un problema.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que las cosas no están tan mal en el euro, lo que hay es mucho teatro del miedo para forzar ajustes, además se está desarrollando poco a poco y en actos, como aperitivo al siguiente muerto que van a agitar.

Es que si no lo hicieran así ¿quien iba a hacer ajustes? de hecho creo que los merkozy se conformaban con 'pasitos' de buena voluntad al principio pero al ver que eso no servía para nada han pasado al drama crudo.

El dinero para rescatar a Grecia por segunda vez hace tiempo que está listo, pero hay que agitar el fantasma del impago para provocar 'incomodidad' y que hasta el último mono funcionarial se de cuenta de que el mundo de Alicia desapareció hace tiempo.

Por otra parte ayer vi una entrevista que le hicieron al rajao en TVE1 y si algo se podía palpar en el ambiente es que este señor ya viene cuadrado desde Europa 'de serie', le preguntaron por los motores de la economía e inexplicablemente no nombró la construcción en ningún momento  aunque la entrevistadora incidió mucho sobre el tema construcción para sacarle algo y el rajao luchó como gato panza arriba para no decir ni pio, cuando la entrevistadora terminó el acoso ya se soltó un poco con el tema pero sin conceder demasiado.

Por último lo del stop loss podría estar bien si no vas apalancado, en cuanto existe un margin call no poner un stop loss es confiar en el primero y por experiencia se que si no salta el stop loss lo que acaba saltando es el margin call. Lo de que es un invento de la banca de inversión pues miren, Gann en los libros que escribió en 1920 ya habla de cortar pérdidas rápido cuando 'se pierden entre 3 y 5 puntos', no dice explícitamente stop loss pero se le parece tanto que la diferencia se queda en una simple denominación.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Juassssssssssssssssss el gato de la ventana. :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Me ha dado una idea para ir a los despachos de los comerciales :XX: :XX: Se van a cagar.
> 
> ...



El del gato de la ventana me encanta. Pero este me parece sublime:







Es que cada vez lo veo me parto.:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Pero usted que tiene con los animalitos, como tiene tanto humor de perros y gatos, que busca en internet? me tengo que preocupar o llamar a la guardia civil animal?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

De aqui a poco habemus guano bancario, y no solo por esta noticia:
- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 6,54% (última actualización 054)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 1,79% (última actualización 054)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 475 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 486.19


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> corre Marty, al DeLorean !!!
> 
> TVE publica en el teletexto los resultados de las elecciones generales del 20N - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ...



LOL!!!! Para que luego digan el TVE que no son socialistas ::

Buenos días


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Telefónica activado un 2º impulso bajista a corto plazo a la zona de 13,3. Seguid seguid comprando telefónicas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Bien bien guano de telefonica, es guano del ibex, me gusta su tono ANHQV.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> -El viernes voy a meter una parte significativa del cash en un fondo domiciliado en Luxemburgo. El tema está jodido y yo quiero euros alemanes más que mortadelos y demás fiduciario desprestigiado.



La verdad es que llevo meses dándole vueltas al tema y no se me ha ocurrido una solución razonable. Poner el dinero en Andorra o Gibraltar no me ofrece garantías (si no me fío del FGD español imagínese del de Andorra si es que existe) y depositarlo en Suiza tiene el riesgo del tipo de cambio, a no ser que dejen hacer depósitos en euros (que supongo que será así). Invertir en oro al precio actual tampoco me parece buena idea.

Supongo que es usted cliente de banca privada, ¿podría explicarnos este producto?


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He leido por ahí que el SL es de pobres .... pues yo ayer fuí menos pobre. Comparto la libertad de expresión, pero manda cojones ciertas afirmaciones. Alguno puede dar fe del disgusto que supone no usar SL (TR, Arcelor).



Yo hice un esfuerzo por ser contenido (y comedido) en mi respuesta, por aquello que Ud. dice de la libertad de expresión y tal... pero la verdad es que el post de marras tenía mandangas.... no había por donde cogerlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

No han entendido ustedes.
Jose, alias, Spanisbullish en los dark pool, no opera en mercados abiertos como nosotras gacelas. El opera con jp, mitsubishi, new york street...y alli no hay sl.

Debe ser eso, o que nosotros somos mu tontos, que tambien. Yo por lo menos mu listo no soy.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La verdad es que llevo meses dándole vueltas al tema y no se me ha ocurrido una solución razonable. Poner el dinero en Andorra o Gibraltar no me ofrece garantías (si no me fío del FGD español imagínese del de Andorra si es que existe) y depositarlo en Suiza tiene el riesgo del tipo de cambio, a no ser que dejen hacer depósitos en euros (que supongo que será así). Invertir en oro al precio actual tampoco me parece buena idea.
> 
> Supongo que es usted cliente de banca privada, ¿podría explicarnos este producto?




Hace días dije que me jugaba con quien fuera que la caida del euro frente al dolar iba a ser superior a la bajada del DJ30. Y me reafirmo.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hace días dije que me jugaba con quien fuera que la caida del euro frente al dolar iba a ser superior a la bajada del DJ30. Y me reafirmo.



¿Y cree usted que en año electoral al gobierno usano le interesa un dólar fuerte respecto del euro?

El euro está hecho unos zorros, y sobrevalorado, probablemente, pero es que el dólar también da pena. Y si aquí acaban dándole a la maquinita, supongo que allí aprovecharán también. Que Obama no va a dejar pasar la oportunidad de repartir a manos llenas antes de las elecciones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien bien guano de telefonica, es guano del ibex, me gusta su tono ANHQV.



Este análisis no es mío, es de mi mentor-formador hace tiempo (colaborador en XTB, experto bestial en divisas) y uno de los mejores traders del país (y no escribe libros, lleva carteras y participa en seminarios internacionales, una gozada haber asistido a sus clases tiempo hace). Sigo sus técnicas de impulsos para mis análisis.
Este análisis lo he leído en este enlace (yo también uso el Visual Chart como él para las estructuras):

Análisis de Telefónica. Segundo bajista activado | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados

Oye, que no copio, que el resto es de mi cosecha, pero que parte de mis análisis técnico se lo debo a él.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Atención, que ya llega cuando vamos a morir todos.

Spread ==> 480pbs . Y en mercado regular, nada de afterhours como hace 48 horas.


El fin....
llegó...
y eso es criminaaaaal..... 

(me falta en la escena el Capitán Zuloman, florete en ristre y melena mecida por el viento)


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Ya va por 483


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Señores mi avatar, la prima, a mi avatar.


----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

Lo primero muchas gracias Claca por todos los análisis, da gusto...

Lo segundo, hablando del otro tema hoy en el hilo, yo ahora mismo estoy trabajando en Alemania, y pienso mantener la cuenta abierta del banco de aquí. En caso de que se ponga la cosa chunga, ordeno transferencia como alma que lleva el diablo. No sé si esa medida será totalmente efectiva, pero me deja más tranquilo (estoy con ING ahora mismo)


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Qué lástima que sea pobre. Algún hamijo ha preguntado por NHH, GAM y IBE... a ver si me da tiempo antes de salir de parranda, que estoy de buen humor.




Miércoles 23.15h.... Y yo supeditando mis inversiones a sus gráficos en el café de la universidad...


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> En caso de que se ponga la cosa chunga, ordeno transferencia como alma que lleva el diablo.




Si espera a que la cosa se "ponga chunga", en ese momento ya no podrá hacer la susodicha transferencia.... si de verdad quiere hacerlo, hágalo anticipándose al mercado, no siguiéndolo (chasing the price) porque, como en el trading, esa es una estrategia perdedora.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Miércoles 23.15h.... Y yo supeditando mis inversiones a sus gráficos en el café de la universidad...



No me negará que el asunto tiene un_ je ne se qua_, un cierto romanticismo, que le aleja a Ud. del perfil de malvado inversor refugiado en decenas de miles de euros de tecnología en una sala gris y oscura. ::::


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Y cree usted que en año electoral al gobierno usano le interesa un dólar fuerte respecto del euro?
> 
> El euro está hecho unos zorros, y sobrevalorado, probablemente, pero es que el dólar también da pena. Y si aquí acaban dándole a la maquinita, supongo que allí aprovecharán también. Que Obama no va a dejar pasar la oportunidad de repartir a manos llenas antes de las elecciones.




Pues entonces subirá el DJ lo suficiente como para paliarlo... No sé, no se me ocurren mejores opciones. Y cada día que mantengo el dinero en la cuenta remunerada de mi empresa, peor lo paso.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No me negará que el asunto tiene un_ je ne se qua_, un cierto romanticismo, que le aleja a Ud. del perfil de malvado inversor refugiado en decenas de miles de euros de tecnología en una sala gris y oscura. ::::



¿Malvado? ¡Pero si le llevaría café y churros a la cama para que se levantara y todo!


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues entonces subirá el DJ lo suficiente como para paliarlo... No sé, no se me ocurren mejores opciones. Y cada día que mantengo el dinero en la cuenta remunerada de mi empresa, peor lo paso.



Después de darle al enviar me he dado cuenta de que si Obama se disfraza de papa noel, el dólar caerá, pero el DJ30 subirá. Probablemente no es mala opción.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Malvado? ¡Pero si le llevaría café y churros a la cama para que se levantara y todo!



Ahora es cuando claca empieza a lamentar que no sea usted una moza de buen ver...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ahora es cuando claca empieza a lamentar que no sea usted una moza de buen ver...




Pero se las puedo conseguir....:Baile:


----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si espera a que la cosa se "ponga chunga", en ese momento ya no podrá hacer la susodicha transferencia.... si de verdad quiere hacerlo, hágalo anticipándose al mercado, no siguiéndolo (chasing the price) porque, como en el trading, esa es una estrategia perdedora.



Bueno, no esperaría al último momento evidentemente, daré un margen de 2-3 meses y si la cosa sigue igual o va a peor, transferencia que te crió


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

¿Y qué pierdes Darwinn haciéndola ya?


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, no esperaría al último momento evidentemente, daré un margen de 2-3 meses y si la cosa sigue igual o va a peor, transferencia que te crió



Vais a sacar los dineros de España?

Yo nunca he tenido dinero en casa...actualmente hay algo así como 40 céntimos en un bote ...pero estoy pensando en dejar unos 6000 o así por si las moscas.

Y mira que yo no soy nada paranoica.

Pero lo veo mal, muy mal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

A las 10:30 hay robasta de bonos españoles. Empufamiento en niveles record. El precio ya está por encima del de los bonos patrióticos. Ya me veo a los señores del Tesoro Público vendiendo bonos a los transeúntes en la Puerta del Sol junto a las loteras.

Pecata certified orthography in this post


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vais a sacar los dineros de España?



Algunos los tenemos fuera desde hace meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Seamos conscientes, España ya no es dueña de su destino, estamos a merced de actores y fuerzas supranacionales. 

Es suicida confiar todos los huevos a la misma cesta (cesta española de mimbre :: ) en estos momentos.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vais a sacar los dineros de España?
> 
> Yo nunca he tenido dinero en casa...actualmente hay algo así como 40 céntimos en un bote ...pero estoy pensando en dejar unos 6000 o así por si las moscas.
> 
> ...



Por aquello de que si nos ponemos en plan madmax habrá que dejarse cresta, los teóricos del corralito aconsejan billetes pequeños (de 20 o menos), no vaya a ser que los otros los desmoneticen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Algunos los tenemos fuera desde hace meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Seamos conscientes, España ya no es dueña de su destino, estamos a merced de actores y fuerzas supranacionales.
> 
> Es suicida confiar todos los huevos a la misma cesta (cesta española de mimbre :: ) en estos momentos.



Es mucha indiscrección preguntar por que opción optó usted? Así a grandes trazos.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Darwinn, si tienes miedo a que la cosa no vaya tan mal y pierdas en el tipo de cambio, con el dinero que te llevas, vende el par que has comprado en la transferencia. Aún podrás perder "algo" por gastos y spreads, pero será poco y algún precio hay que pagar por la seguridad. ¿por qué crees que la rentabilidad de la deuda, por ejemplo, alemana, acaba siendo negativa? Porque la gente prefiere "pagar" a Alemania para que guarde su dinero en instrumentos de deuda antes que tenerla en cualquier otro activo "de riesgo".


----------



## aksarben (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Algunos los tenemos fuera desde hace meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Se admiten consejos sobre donde/como llevar los dineros .


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por aquello de que si nos ponemos en plan madmax habrá que dejarse cresta, los teóricos del corralito aconsejan billetes pequeños (de 20 o menos), no vaya a ser que los otros los desmoneticen.



Yo no veo tanto el problema en el corralito. Para mi "el miedo" es que te quedes atrapado con todo tu dinero en España, con una moneda nueva y una inflación de dos dígitos que evapore tus ahorros en dos días.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por aquello de que si nos ponemos en plan madmax habrá que dejarse cresta, los teóricos del corralito aconsejan billetes pequeños (de 20 o menos), no vaya a ser que los otros los desmoneticen.



Como el que se vaya sea Alemania y acólitos con sus neomarcos, sí nos vamos a reir con los euros. Para eso pago gustoso la comisión de cambio para tener coronas noruegas.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo no veo tanto el problema en el corralito. Para mi "el miedo" es que te quedes atrapado con todo tu dinero en España, con una moneda nueva y una inflación de dos dígitos que evapore tus ahorros en dos días.



Ya, claro, eso es como la muerte y hacienda, no nos libramos (de lo de la inflación de dos dígitos y de lo que va a acabar pasando cuando a los alemanes les tuerzan el brazo, que al final va a ser un euro v.2).

Yo a lo que me refería era a lo de tener el dinero en casa. Que tiene sentido solo si piensas en que el corralito es posible, y lo mismo a alguien le da por tener el cash en billetes de 500 o de 200, y si hay corralito, una de las primeras medidas, probablemente, sería la de sacar de la circulación esos billetes. Si quieres dinero para ir tirando, mejor tenerlo en calderilla.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

DAX ¿subidita atrapa gacelas antes de la subasta?


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Nadie sabe lo que podría llegar a ocurrir en una situación como esa, pero yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice The Hellion: caso de llegar una situación de corralito o similar, yo no sacaría a pasear billetes más grandes de 50€ (y si son 20€, casi mejor).

Los billetes grandes en una situación como esa, corres el riesgo de tener que comértelos con papas.




The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, claro, eso es como la muerte y hacienda, no nos libramos (de lo de la inflación de dos dígitos y de lo que va a acabar pasando cuando a los alemanes les tuerzan el brazo, que al final va a ser un euro v.2).
> 
> Yo a lo que me refería era a lo de tener el dinero en casa. Que tiene sentido solo si piensas en que el corralito es posible, y lo mismo a alguien le da por tener el cash en billetes de 500 o de 200, y si hay corralito, una de las primeras medidas, probablemente, sería la de sacar de la circulación esos billetes. Si quieres dinero para ir tirando, mejor tenerlo en calderilla.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Si a Cárpatos se le escapa.....buuuuf

_La situación es muy grave. Sin paliativos. Pero hay algo positivo. La bolsa no baja en consonancia. Los acontecimientos que se están viviendo serían para bajadas enormes, pero no...tampoco es que se suba ni mucho menos, pero no se baja en proporción. La única explicación es que ya queda muy poca gente en mercado. Lo de las instituciones es un ejemplo. Saldo comprador pero con unas compras bajísimas, y unas ventas muy bajas, es como si no quedara casi nadie...No sé, la verdad es que es un tema que se me escapa_


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Algunos los tenemos fuera desde hace meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Seamos conscientes, España ya no es dueña de su destino, estamos a merced de actores y fuerzas supranacionales.
> 
> Es suicida confiar todos los huevos a la misma cesta (cesta española de mimbre :: ) en estos momentos.



Estoy de acuerdo...tendré que mirar como cohones hacerlo.

Dios, que tiempos.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Le he leído, pero mis datos no concuerdan con su opinión del "crowding out" o _espantá _en lenguaje de mi pueblo. 
En la última bajada hemos rebasado los -1200 Daxies, y en este rebote han entrado +700. Es un volumen relativamente normal de operativa cotidiana, lo que muestra actividad "normal" de mercado.



Pepitoria dijo:


> Si a Cárpatos se le escapa.....buuuuf
> 
> _La situación es muy grave. Sin paliativos. Pero hay algo positivo. La bolsa no baja en consonancia. Los acontecimientos que se están viviendo serían para bajadas enormes, pero no...tampoco es que se suba ni mucho menos, pero no se baja en proporción. La única explicación es que ya queda muy poca gente en mercado. Lo de las instituciones es un ejemplo. Saldo comprador pero con unas compras bajísimas, y unas ventas muy bajas, es como si no quedara casi nadie...No sé, la verdad es que es un tema que se me escapa_


----------



## vyk (17 Nov 2011)

Prima de riesgo 491. Madre mía!!!


----------



## Bilbo (17 Nov 2011)

Alguien me puede decir como bien comenta Carpatos, por qué la bolsa no cae fuertemente estos días en consonancia con el desastre que se nos viene encima???


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le he leído, pero mis datos no concuerdan con su opinión del "crowding out" o _espantá _en lenguaje de mi pueblo.
> En la última bajada hemos rebasado los -1200 Daxies, y en este rebote han entrado +700. Es un volumen relativamente normal de oeprativa cotidiana, lo que muestra actividad "normal" de mercado.



Se flipa bastante. Y para ser un trader "profesional" no debería.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Según mi maquinita el Ibex está compensado para subir y el saldo es positivo ahora mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Alemania: Moody's rebaja el rating de doce bancos regionales - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> DAX ¿subidita atrapa gacelas antes de la subasta?



Vale, +10 pips corto. pego más el stop y a esperar a la hora. Me huelo que me lo saltan, pero el posible beneficio es bueno.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

El silencio de LCH Clearnet resulta inquietante...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Lo siento, los nervios pueden conmigo. fuera con +11. el dax es mucho dax.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Cómo ha callado el Polllastre qué ha hecho para sacar sus maravedís de Hispanistán...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

dentro otra vez... a por otros 10 o lo que caiga...


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cómo ha callado el Polllastre qué ha hecho para sacar sus maravedís de Hispanistán...



Bueno, yo no creo que sea tan complicado abrirse una cuenta fuera de Ejpaña, ¿no? Vamos, ingeniería financiera de "altos vuelos" no es precisamente :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Pues los tendra en una cuenta en alemania, o suiza. Si tiene alli los servidores, tendra alli los leuros.

Yo los tengo en una caja, en mi casa, en forma de relojes.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues los tendra en una cuenta en alemania, o suiza. Si tiene alli los servidores, tendra alli los leuros.
> 
> Yo los tengo en una caja, en mi casa, en forma de relojes.



Activos ligeramente ilíquidos, no cree ::::

En caso de emergencia o hambre, una detelladita a la aleación de cromo-vanadio de uno de sus relojes tal vez harían la función de las lembas élficas, proporcionándole energía para una jornada entera :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Vendo uno por encima de 1000 euros de lo que a mi me costo, y me dura 3 horas en venta.
Lo se porque ya he vendido uno. Los que sean habituales de RE sabran que tipo de relojes hablo.

No los compre para hacer dinero, simplemente me salia del puro comprarlos, pero es increible como se revaloriza esta casa en determinados modelos.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, yo no creo que sea tan complicado abrirse una cuenta fuera de Ejpaña, ¿no? Vamos, ingeniería financiera de "altos vuelos" no es precisamente :rolleye:



¿Así? ¿Tal cual? Esperaba un poco más de luz hablando de X ETF sito en Noruega que invierte en alquileres en Luanda...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 6,73% (última actualización 10:41)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 1,77% (última actualización 10:41)
*Spread de nuestra deuda: 496 pb*


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> dentro otra vez... a por otros 10 o lo que caiga...



Cerrado +25.

Me voy, que hay que empezar a surtirse de las cositas de navidad.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Así? ¿Tal cual? Esperaba un poco más de luz hablando de X ETF sito en Noruega que invierte en alquileres en Luanda...



Viendo el avatar del Sr.Pollastre, no me extrañaría que lo hubiese invertido todo en comprar esto:







No quiere decirnos nada porque está copando el mercado para ser monopolista cuando se revaloricen.

Anda que no¡¡


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Así? ¿Tal cual? Esperaba un poco más de luz hablando de X ETF sito en Noruega que invierte en alquileres en Luanda...



Tal cual... no tengo nada que ocultar al fisco ni quiero historias raras, así que tampoco tengo que hacer ninguna historia estratosférica. 

Si no me fío del €, redenomino un porcentaje de mi operativa en USD, y me protejo contra una posible implosión del euro.

Si no me fío de España, hago lo que he hecho siempre: opero con brokers extranjeros, pago mi correspondiente 21% de impuestos en España, y mi operativa y mi dinero están razonablemente a salvo de lo que pase en este país de pandereta.

Y duermo algo más tranquilo, si eso fuera posible con la que está cayendo....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Los suizos ya dejaron claro su opinion respecto al euro. Y me fio de los suizos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Rozando mi avatar, tengo que ir buscando otro. Cambio mas de avatar que Pollastre de Aston Martin.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

ZP y asociados han conseguido lo que pone en mi firma

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

El saldo del Ibex ha vuelto al negativo, cuidado que vienen curvas, no es un saldo exagerado pero....

...el movimiento es como para ponerse cautos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El saldo del Ibex ha vuelto al negativo, cuidado que vienen curvas, no es un saldo exagerado pero....
> 
> ...el movimiento es como para ponerse cautos.



Así cualquiera..


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Porque Mariguano puede acabar siendo tan zote como el cejas, si no, con la que está cayendo, el PSOE no vuelve a tocar sillón en las próximas 3 legislaturas. Ya les estoy oyendo "usstedesss nos entregaron un país intervenido, esssque dos días antes de las las elecciones, su gestión hizo que españa arrastrara a todo europa al borde del precipio"


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

Desde primera hora esperando en 8205 y baja hasta 8210 :S


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

El ibex está agarrado con uñas... no lo sueltan


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Así cualquiera..



Dispongo ahora mismo de herramientas bastante más avanzadas que esa pero:

1.- Son top secret 

2.- Aun no están terminadas del todo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

Con la volatilidad de estos días el capitán Kirk ha dado orden de desactivar el piloto automático y pasar a navegación manual.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Ibex a la mierda a la de 1....


----------



## faraico (17 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ibex a la mierda a la de 1....



Sería lo lógico.

El putón de la prima disparada...ayer los yankis bajando 1,4%....en fin....esperemos al lunes a ver qué pasa


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Ahora que el server ha vuelto el saldo del Ibex ha vuelto a subir y ha alcanzado máximo diario, lo iba a decir justo cuando se ha estropeado el server.

Pero ya sabemos como es calopez


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que esto se mueva nada van a ser los putos vencimientos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

¿está ya arreglado esto? ¿si?

Saldo diario del Ibex en máximos pepones ahora mismo.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

hay q esperar a lo q hagan los gusanos

ayer lo dejaron en el filo pero no se rompio nada "aun" aqui el 8200 es un soportazo como alli el 1233 +/-

no se q prisa tienen por entrar (en vez de proyecciones hacen predicciones  )......... da igual la direccion, pq seguramente sea un movimiento de ruptura con muchos pipos y q dure varios dias................asi q calma, abran las palomitas (menos silenciosa q abre las palmeritas) y calma hasta ver por donde rompe......... cuidado con las falsas roturas


----------



## FranR (17 Nov 2011)

Tengo un suelo de canal en 212 del Ibex. Ha subido el volumen al tocar ese punto, una nueva visita nos podría llevar a perder los 8.000 hoy mismo.

Canal principal 8304-8212

El Dax muy peligroso, esta en zona alta del canal inferior (5834)...el suelo muy abajo <5700


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo un suelo de canal en 212 del Ibex. Ha subido el volumen al tocar ese punto, una nueva visita nos podría llevar a perder los 8.000 hoy mismo.
> 
> Canal principal 8304-8212



De momento lo tienen controlado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Sr.FranR digale a su profe el señor Fran200 que nos visite, que anda la tropa preocupada y sacando los leuros de España, y ya no le digo si aparece el señor MM, entonces me pongo largo hasta yo.

El euro es divino. Mencanta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿está ya arreglado esto? ¿si?
> 
> Saldo diario del Ibex en máximos pepones ahora mismo.



Usted que entiende de informatica, montenos un foro paralelo para estas caidas. Asi forzamos al calvorota del lider a mantener esto siempre funcionando o montamos uno aparte, eso si cobrando 

Es aquella silueta que se vislumbra un angel,
no, solo se le parece pero no es tal,
aquella silueta no es otra que la de Tonuel
que anda de vacaciones hasta el dia del juicio final.

Quiero mi gua-no, quiero mi gua-no, quiero mi gua-no.
[YOUTUBE]0bqfXzQ4P6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

gensanta......... se nos muere el S&P !!!!!!

(y aqui ni nos movemos.......menuda explosion vamos a tener.........)


edito: lo vuelvo a poner q esta la cosa chunga :: a ver si asi la tropa se anima ::

[YOUTUBE]300 give them nothing - YouTube[YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Las plegarias han sido escuchadas. Gracias Goldman.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Y todavía no le han dado al botón de vender fuerte...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Vendo el corto que me quedaba con 40+ pipos en sp. Pero para hacer caja e ir a por mas cortos. 

El guano es algo especial, tiene un ritmo particular.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

estamos a mas de dos horas de la apertura gusana.............y esto quiere guanear desde ya ufffffffffffff

aunq cuidado, ayer tambien el inicio fue rompiendo minimos y se tiro media sesion subiendo........perfectamente puede hacer un pull para visitar el 1233.......... pero estamos ya en un punto q ..... mete miedo......

edito: lo mismo q dice caos ::


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

¿Por qué sufrir si puedes ser dueño de medio BME?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

¿Cuantas tiene señor ghkghk?

Recuerde que mas del 30% tiene que lanzar una OPA.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

Dana Winner - Sound of Silence [ Simon & Carfunkel ] - YouTube

minutos musicales para relajar esfinteres


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Cuantas tiene señor ghkghk?
> 
> Recuerde que mas del 30% tiene que lanzar una OPA.



27.6%

No damos puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Se está poniendo muy interesante. El DAX vuelve sobre los 5750 a decirles "hola, estamos de vuelta".


----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 27.6%
> 
> No damos puntada sin hilo.



:XX::Aplauso:
Qué grande


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Lance una opa, y coloquenos de directivos. A todos menos a Claca que es muy joven como para trabajar, tiene 14 años. 

Al señor Pollastre lo coloca en un cargo independiente, para tomar contactos cuando nos lancemos a por la bolsa de Alemania, OPA hostil.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si a Cárpatos se le escapa.....buuuuf
> 
> _La situación es muy grave. Sin paliativos. Pero hay algo positivo. La bolsa no baja en consonancia. Los acontecimientos que se están viviendo serían para bajadas enormes, pero no...tampoco es que se suba ni mucho menos, pero no se baja en proporción. La única explicación es que ya queda muy poca gente en mercado. Lo de las instituciones es un ejemplo. Saldo comprador pero con unas compras bajísimas, y unas ventas muy bajas, es como si no quedara casi nadie...No sé, la verdad es que es un tema que se me escapa_



Es cierto pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a subir. Cuidado que puede haber ojete-calor.:8:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lance una opa, y coloquenos de directivos. A todos menos a Claca que es muy joven como para trabajar, tiene 14 años.
> 
> Al señor Pollastre lo coloca en un cargo independiente, para tomar contactos cuando nos lancemos a por la bolsa de Alemania, OPA hostil.




No puedo completar ese 2.4%. Empiezo a quedarme sin liquidez. Acabo de adquirir unas pocas coronas noruegas, cash. True story.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Señores cuidadores del Ibex: Lo que no puede hacer es BME tirar ella sola del carro, y menos cuando Sacyr es su lugarteniente. Pónanse las pilas o soltamos lastre.

Edito: Dicho y hecho.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

:: :: :: :: :: ::

DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
5 21,195 21,200 2.825
3 21,190 21,245 768
5 21,170 21,250 669
5 21,150 21,270 195
100 21,120	21,290	885


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Me relamo de pensar la hostia que puede meter el sp500. Me relamo literalmente, es que sabe muy bien el nuevo xampu kemacomprao.


----------



## sirpask (17 Nov 2011)

Joer solo estoy viendo desde las 9 de la mañana la cotizacion de Iberdrola... menudo triangulo que esta dibujando direccion "el centro de la tierra"... esto pinta muy muy muy mal , pero bueno aun queda trecho para ver minimos anuales...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Ya en marcha... Y pensado en dejar un poco en España... ¿Opiniones? ¿Cuél es la situación de Caixabank comparada con otros bancos?

La Caixa impresiona al inversor con un nuevo producto al 7,50% TAE

La Caixa (CaixaBank) prepara el lanzamiento de una emisión de deuda subordinada con una rentabilidad aproximada del 7,50% TAE a un plazo de 5 años


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Subida de 30 puntos en el DAX en un ratillo

jojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Sabras que subordinado es subordinado a que todos cobren y si queda te pago. Claro que decir esa frase, entonces no te compra nadie nada, y lo dejan en subordinada, que parece como algo de banqueros, de ricos y tal. Atrapa pardillos que luego diran quehaydelomioqueloperdioto.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Largos (4 grandes) en el IBEX. SL -100


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sabras que *subordinado es subordinado a que todos cobren y si queda te pago*. Claro que decir esa frase, entonces no te compra nadie nada, y lo dejan en subordinada, que parece como algo de banqueros, de ricos y tal. Atrapa pardillos que luego diran quehaydelomioqueloperdioto.




Por supuesto. Pero... ¿tan mal está Caixabank?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Ordago a la grande. Espero que le salga bien. Suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

O peor. No se. Pero nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas. Pinta mal la verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largos (4 grandes) en el IBEX. SL -100



Todo un patriota. Sí, señor


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ordago a la grande. Espero que le salga bien. Suerte.



Oiga, que lo de "ya en marcha" es el producto. Yo no me metido un euro ::

Es que me lo ha comentado un amigo que trabaja en Caixabank cuando hemos hablado del cambio a coronas noruegas.


----------



## vyk (17 Nov 2011)

Bueno...parece ser que la prima de riesgo se está "relajando" un poquito. 490.9

Me da que alguien ha sacado la billetera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2011)

os leo algo precupados. Preparándoos algo estoy (es lo que tiene estar de espectador y esperando resultados...)


----------



## Abner (17 Nov 2011)

Como normalmente no miran más que el hilo del ibex, os dejo este post que ha puesto Sardinita en el otro foro y que ha pegado yo2k1 en el de ir-.

http://www.*********************.co...20-n-y-mariano-lo-recepciona/msg3581/#msg3581




> Damas y caballeros un pajarito conocedor de los entresijos de la Secta saliente me advirtió ayer noche de la existencia de una acuerdo discreto de la Castuza, (pactado hace varias semanas) entre la SD y la SL, según el cual EL GOBIERNO EN FUNCIONES DE ZAPATERO, TRAS EL 20-N, SOLICITARÍA FORMALMENTE EL RESCATE A EUROPA (TAL COMO HIZO JOSE SOCRATES EN PORTUGAL) Y EL FMI Y EL NUEVO GOBIERNO CONSTITUIDO TRAS LAS ELECCIONES RECEPCIONARIA EL CORRESPONDIENTE PLAN DE AUSTERIDAD IMPLEMENTADO, EN EL QUE EL PAPEL DEL FMI SERÍA MUY DECISIVO.
> 
> Al parecer EXISTE UNA OBVIA IMPOSIBILIDAD REAL DE PERSISITIR EN LA MISMA SITUACION DE PARCHEO ACTUAL EN NUESTRA ECONOMIA, CON LAS AYUDAS SEMANALES DEL BCE, TRAS LA FORMALIZACIÓN Y ESCENIFICACION PÚBLICA DEL RESCATE A ITALIA DE ESTA SEMANA.
> 
> ...



Suerte para todos. 
Si vais a la junta del SAN, ¿montamos una excursión un poco más lejos a Finlandia o Alemania para abrir cuentas y protegernos del apocalipsis? 

Tengamos fe, nos van a poner un gobierno títere del BCE para apretarnos el cinturón.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Mi mensaje era para el señor Janus.

Estoy seguro que usted llegara a la misma conclusion que yo en el asunto de caixabank.


----------



## aksarben (17 Nov 2011)

Chinazo se ha reencarnado en HL! O al revés! O yo qué sé!


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Chinazo se ha reencarnado en HL! O al revés! O yo qué sé!




Es él.... es.... EL POLLO DIABLO !!

[YOUTUBE]El Pollo Diablo - Curse of Monkey Island 3 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Yo desde el 3 de octubre de 2010 soy ChinitoDeslocalizador, y jamas les dire quien era antes, si es que fui alguien.

Señor Pollastre, y que tal un Jaguar?
Los Ángeles 2011: Jaguar viste de blanco al C-X16 y confirma su producción


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Creo que soy el único de todo el hilo que lo hace como toca.

[YOUTUBE]E28WrhpTzQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya en marcha... Y pensado en dejar un poco en España... ¿Opiniones? ¿Cuél es la situación de Caixabank comparada con otros bancos?
> 
> La Caixa impresiona al inversor con un nuevo producto al 7,50% TAE
> 
> La Caixa (CaixaBank) prepara el lanzamiento de una emisión de deuda subordinada con una rentabilidad aproximada del 7,50% TAE a un plazo de 5 años



La inversion parece buena,el unico problema es que se lanzara con una calificacion BBB por SP
Si tienes que venderla en el secundario por falta de liquidez seguramente pierdas dinero


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, y que tal un Jaguar?
> Los Ángeles 2011: Jaguar viste de blanco al C-X16 y confirma su producción




Sé que no está hablando Ud. en serio... :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2011)

En estos tiempo convulsos en los que nos ha tocado vivir, donde las medias móviles se quedan en mierdas móviles, la volatilidad es extrema y el AT tambalea. Donde el módulo Morgoroth o lo que sea de la niña necesita ayuda de la InA (*). Toda ayuda es poca. Por eso, y en especial para vosotras chicas, os presento una novedosa trading technique inspirada en... bueno, os dejo que lo veáis:







edito en un mom falta un frame!!

ahora esta completo, faltaba la explicación! Como va una fiarse del método si no se lo explican!:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Juassssssssss

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Yo me quito el sombrero ante ustedes.

PD: A mi ese jag me gusta, es un AM con un toque, grande, de cañismo al mas puro estilo m de bmw.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Cortos al vapor...


----------



## J-Z (17 Nov 2011)

Y el churri va y se da la vuelta


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cortos al vapor...



Y largos a la parrilla....

¡ un clásico del hilo !


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Siyalodeciayo! ::


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largos (4 grandes) en el IBEX. SL -100



Salimos con 10*4*56 pipos. Day done!


----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos con 10*4*56 pipos. Day done!



Joder, y yo aquí penando para sacar 50 euros por día, qué vida esta...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Nov 2011)

Vaya mes de noviembre lleva Indra...


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo! ::




La locura nos invade....

PweeeeeeeeeeEEETTTTTT !!!! 

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La locura nos invade....
> 
> PweeeeeeeeeeEEETTTTTT !!!!
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Entre esto, la vuelta de Hannibal (en icono) y la quiebra del país, nos hemos vueltos locos.

Paren esto que yo me bajo!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Nov 2011)

"14:37 Las peticiones semanales de desempleo en EE UU bajan

El número de estadounidenses que solicitó la primera semana de subsidio de desempleo bajó sorpresivamente en la última semana, dijo el jueves el Gobierno. El número de solicitudes del seguro de desempleo cayó a un nivel ajustado estacionalmente de 388.000 en la semana terminada el 12 de noviembre, desde la cifra de la semana anterior revisada a 393.000 solicitudes, dijo el Departamento de Trabajo. Los economistas consultados por Reuters pronosticaban un alza a 395.000 solicitudes desde la cifra original de 390.000 reportada para la semana anterior."

Invertia


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Joer... han llegado los camiones a la mina, al otro lado del charco... venga pa rriba...

Por cierto, ya tengo el champán de nochevieja, turrón para ir empezando y alguna fruslería más... entavía queda. He tenido ciertas pegas con las burbujas, no acababa de decirme así que he tirado por lo de siempre en nochevieja: Taittinger. Para probar ya tengo navidad, año nuevo etc... ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> BCE al rescate, la misma jugada de todos los días.
> 
> A qué hora cierran los traders del BCE?



No quieren dejarlo caer .... pero otro tema es si serán capaces. Éstos no son tan taxitivos como los usanos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

De Cárpatos:



> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según esto y lo que he visto en los leoncios del Ibex durante toda la mañana estos señores tienen información directa de las operaciones de bonos del BCE en el mercado.

Aunque supongo que eso ya lo sabíamos todos.


----------



## gamba (17 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando todos venden y solo uno compra, no es dificil deducir quien esta comprando, las mesas de renta fija y variable no creo que las suelan tener muy alejadas entre si...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

El BCE podría prestar al FMI para que ayude a los países de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Chinazo se ha reencarnado en HL! O al revés! O yo qué sé!



Es el avatar de Hanni..... le echo de menos :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Que yo he copiado el avatar?

Señores salgan y olvidense de la pantalla que estan viendo cosas que no hay.

Yo llevo con el toro caido de avatar desde hace un año.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Joer... han llegado los camiones a la mina, al otro lado del charco... venga pa rriba...
> 
> Por cierto, ya tengo el champán de nochevieja, turrón para ir empezando y alguna fruslería más... entavía queda. He tenido ciertas pegas con las burbujas, no acababa de decirme así que he tirado por lo de siempre en nochevieja: Taittinger. Para probar ya tengo navidad, año nuevo etc... ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Niveles clave:
IBEX 8260
DAX 5860
SP 1231

Preparando ráfaga.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Puto server, puto IBEX. Barridas a muy corto plazo en ambos lados, para que no hayan celos. Han anulado el segunda bajista al realizar con éxito un doble suelo y mareo.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

SP en minutos rebota en mínimo anterior. A ver si supera la directriz bajista que está enfrentando. De momento, el dedo en el seguro.

Edito: No ha podido ser y pasa a guano en el corto. De momento, los largos hay que dejarlos como opción de otro momento. Manda el jefe SP.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que está vez si se los cepillan los soportes..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Como el hilo va hoy de apoyar a España.













y el frances este, pero es que aqui lo venden en una tienda amiga:


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

El DAX en minutos se está jugando un paseito a la baja
Que pierda el SP los 1231 es grave, al menos que lo recupere rápido. Está en ello, a ver si los supera o si retoma el camino hacia los 1222::


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

El Ibex está en el mismo lugar que ayer a las 12:40.

Lo que tenemos es un lateral cansino con bandazos de volatilidad y nada más.

edito: Del S&P no se puede decir lo mismo.

edito2: y el Dax anda donde ayer en apertura más o menos.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Menos thanks, que lo que he dicho es totalmente a toro pasado, pero como el server no funcionaba, lo comento ahora para quien quiera revisar el gráfico pueder ver por qué tras perder los 240 el IBEX ha vuelto casi al origen del impulso.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Nov 2011)

Alguien conoce estos del saxobank? 
El Banco Especialista en Trading e Inversión - Saxo Bank - es.saxobank.com

Maria Martnez | Encuentros digitales | ELMUNDO.es


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


>



Gracias The Hellion. Suena bien y además, por lo que he visto por ahí... casi a mitad de precio que el Taittinger..


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

En el SP de minutos se ve muy claro. Lo están controlando para llevarlo a donde quieran. El primer velote que marquen, puede reflejar los movimientos de la próxima media hora.

Edito: Está claro que el 1231 en SP, es la pauta de referencia hoy con lo que llevamos de sesión.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Los gringos quieren su rally...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2011)

POP atrincherado en 3, SAN en 5.5, Ibex en 8200.... será dura bajarlo, pero si cae... bumm


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

Buenas a tod@s!!

Espero que tengáis un buen día de plusvalias!

Janus como ves el SP para unos cortos?


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los gringos quieren su rally...



:no: Bull-trap.

Pienso yo...


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s!!
> 
> Espero que tengáis un buen día de plusvalias!
> 
> Janus como ves el SP para unos cortos?



Tiene pinta de querer subir algo, desde luego si pasa los 1238 sí que podría darse un buen paseo al alza.
Por abajo, la clave es el nivel de 1231. Antes lo perdió y no bajó hasta los 1220 que era previsible. Salvo movimientos muy fuertes, hoy puede haber un cierto sesgo peponista.

Luces bien con tu nuevo avatar.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> :no: Bull-trap.
> 
> Pienso yo...




No lo veo aún así. El SP lo va a demostrar, sí o no, en breve. El Ibex tiene bastante fuerza relativa vs. SP y DAX. Si se produjese vuelta alcista en el día, el IBEX podría subir bastante respecto al resto de índices.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No lo veo aún así. El SP lo va a demostrar, sí o no, en breve. El Ibex tiene bastante fuerza relativa vs. SP y DAX. Si se produjese vuelta alcista en el día, el IBEX podría subir bastante respecto al resto de índices.



Vamos a darle unas cuantas jornadas para que ordene la casa y que nos enseñe los dientes...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No lo veo aún así. El SP lo va a demostrar, sí o no, en breve. El Ibex tiene bastante fuerza relativa vs. SP y DAX. Si se produjese vuelta alcista en el día, el IBEX podría subir bastante respecto al resto de índices.



Pues no le digo nada si el SP se mete en vereda de nuevo. Puede romper el triángulo por el otro lado, dispararse y dejar a los cortos mirando al dedo...


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos con 10*4*56 pipos. Day done!



una pregunta

¿son futuros ?
si son futuros no se liquidan el dia del vencimiento ose pueden liquidar en cualquier momento ?


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)




----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

yo estoy largo en Abengoa desde 17,23


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta
> 
> ¿son futuros ?
> si son futuros no se liquidan el dia del vencimiento ose pueden liquidar en cualquier momento ?



En este caso eran CFDs. En el caso de futuro, sería exactamente igual porque se pueden comprar y vender en el día.


----------



## darwinn (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En este caso eran CFDs. En el caso de futuro, sería exactamente igual porque se pueden comprar y vender en el día.



dónde puede operar con CFDs sobre el ibex? renta 4 no deja me parece


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

pepon en 1 .........

::


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> dónde puede operar con CFDs sobre el ibex? renta 4 no deja me parece



IG Markets, por ejemplo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Nov 2011)

Que esta pasando con los gemelos? Siempre de la mano y a 3 dias de las elecciones se estan viendo importantes divergencias...Parece que a botin no le van a perdonar su pasado junto a los de la ceja ni su afan enladrillador

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Toy estudiando un poco de Heiken Ashi con Ichimoku. Yo diría que a 5 min. el SP anuncia una buena caída.... pero aún me resulta algo complejo sobre todo porque me lío con otras líneas e indicadores... ¿alguien lo usa?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

si parpadean se lo van a perder !!!!!

hizo el pull back? is a trap?????

a las 10 de la noche tendremos la respuesta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

BBVA y SAN iguales son, tanto monta monta tando. 
Yo es que el BBVA no puedo con el, soy de alli, y conozco a cada uno que me da musssho asco.

OT:Si la bolsa estuviera correlacionada con los atracos, estariamos en maximos. Menuda esta la costa del sol, y supongo, que España en general.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Estos artistas pueden cerrar el SP hoy en verde sin ningún problema. Desde luego que los 1220 no va a ser fácil que se pierdan. Veo problable que se visiten los 1248 pero la duda es si primero se va a probar los 1220.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

Apocalypse now - The doors - The end - YouTube

o no 

edito: si es si


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

ven a mi osito, ven a mi.

Es la hora de la verdad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Cierro desde el 1231, porque soy un cacas.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierro desde el 1231, porque soy un cacas.



nunca ha oido eso de dejar correr las ganancias? o lo de mover el SL para por lo menos asegurar unos pipos?

:fiufiu:

joder, se van a hacer toda la caida hoy de golpe :: no van a dejar nada para mañana ::


----------



## vyk (17 Nov 2011)

Aquí se está cociendo algo. Está cayendo una del copón y la tragedia no acaba de trasladarse a la bolsa. No es normal.

Sigo pensando que entre el 20 y el 20 de este mes el señor Barroso va a anunciar algo...


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Aquí se está cociendo algo. Está cayendo una del copón y la tragedia no acaba de trasladarse a la bolsa. No es normal.
> 
> Sigo pensando que entre el 20 y el 20 de este mes el señor Barroso va a anunciar algo...



Lo que va a caer es la sociedad europea hurtada de todos sus derechos sociales y oportunidades.

Poco importa la bolsa ante la miseria que tenemos llamando ya a la puerta de casa.


----------



## vyk (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que va a caer es la sociedad europea hurtada de todos sus derechos sociales y oportunidades.
> 
> Poco importa la bolsa ante la miseria que tenemos llamando ya a la puerta de casa.



Razón no te falta, compañero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Este ha sido uno grande, y no vea como aumenta la cifra con cada punto, esto da vertigo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Comprad , insensatos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2011)

habemus rotura!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> dónde puede operar con CFDs sobre el ibex? renta 4 no deja me parece



Creo que Renta 4 también deja.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Señores vuelve el miedo. Las cíclicas usanas ya están volviendo a caer a lo bestia con mucho volumen. Del estilo al pasado verano. Están produciéndose salidas atropelladas y los volúmenes incrementándose.
La plata cayendo más del 6%. Ya no es una cifra que atiende a movimientos técnicos. Volvieron los sell-off. No obstante, que nadie piense que se finaliza el mundo. Irán por oleadas.
Vienen auténticas oportunidades de trading.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Vender, sensatos. :XX:


----------



## DeCafeina (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estos artistas pueden cerrar el SP hoy en verde sin ningún problema. Desde luego que los 1220 no va a ser fácil que se pierdan. Veo problable que se visiten los 1248 pero la duda es si primero se va a probar los 1220.



Juer, me despisto un par de horas y me pierdo lo más interesante. Los 1220 los ha probado, saboreado y paladeado. Se los ha tragado de un tirón y ahora está intentando decidir si le han gustado. :vomito: De momento, muy ricos hoyga.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Puto server, puto IBEX. Barridas a muy corto plazo en ambos lados, para que no hayan celos. Han anulado el segunda bajista al realizar con éxito un doble suelo y mareo.



tengo que ver ese segundo bajista, de todas formas, se activan una vez superado el mínimo del primer bajista, ya lo veré. Sé que telefónica lo ha activado, y correlaciona mucho su gráfico con IBEX, así que no me extrañaría que el IBEX lo hiciese, también hay que ver que algunas veces, también los dobles techos, después de ser activados (cuando sobrepasan la clavicular de ambos) son acompañados de un pequeño pull medido muy al fibo que entran en la zona de "desactivación" (haz la comprobación por ejemplo en los dobles techos más importantes activados en el IBEX, siempre acompañan un pull que los mete en zona "desactivada" pero es temporal y se reconocen por el volumen muy bajo en sus velas alcistas).
Bueno, llevo unos días de mucho trabajo, pero ya verés por la noche.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

En el 1220 meto otros cortos, minis esta vez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Un tema interesante son los viajes que meten en el ibex los de ig, con el mercado cerrado, te lo mueven 40 puntos arriba abajo, en minutos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

El Dax, por ejemplo está cumpliendo (si es que no lo ha cumplido ya el segundo bajista realizado desde máximos).
Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Pintese unas graficas de las suyas, y acompañelo de alguna hembra del badoo ese.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

madre del amor hermoso los gusanos


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Señores vuelve el miedo. Las cíclicas usanas ya están volviendo a caer a lo bestia con mucho volumen. Del estilo al pasado verano. Están produciéndose salidas atropelladas y los volúmenes incrementándose.
> La plata cayendo más del 6%. Ya no es una cifra que atiende a movimientos técnicos. Volvieron los sell-off. No obstante, que nadie piense que se finaliza el mundo. Irán por oleadas.
> Vienen auténticas oportunidades de trading.



niveles relevantes del SP por debajo 1220

si puedes canta las oportunidades


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

recuerden q la ultima hora es decisiva, puede estar desplomandose ahora y cerrar por encima de 1220............ pero me parece q las caidas han vuelta para llevarnos (no es una afirmacion, es una creencia) a hacer un doble suelo


----------



## 2plx2 (17 Nov 2011)

Qué ha pasado en el Dow? Alguien (SP, Fitch, moddys...) ha debido de decir algo.


----------



## 2plx2 (17 Nov 2011)

Según Zeroedge: No Plans for Financial Assistance for Italy From EFSF


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> recuerden q la ultima hora es decisiva, puede estar desplomandose ahora y cerrar por encima de 1220............ pero me parece q las caidas han vuelta para llevarnos (no es una afirmacion, es una creencia) a hacer un doble suelo



Usted tenia un fuerte sentimientocontrario, no? :S :S :S

Que acierte usted, por el amor de Goldman,


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

El SP está perdiendo el 1,58% ahora mismo. Tampoco es que se acabe el mundo... venga, no se rajen, que queda mucha sesión por delante y seguimos para bingo...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

En minutos, subimos buscando la media de 50 y el soporte roto pintado de azul.
(siempre según mi particular gráfica)

Edito: clavado. tocada y vuelta. veremos cuanto dura y en que sentido...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

El señor Muertoviviente lo explico. La rotura de los triangulos es mu mala. Trae el guano consigo.

Pero estos tios como alguien dijo ayer, traen picas, pilares, de to pa que esto no guane.

¿Donde esta el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el ibex? nene quiere piruleta.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted tenia un fuerte sentimientocontrario, no? :S :S :S
> 
> Que acierte usted, por el amor de Goldman,



no no, lo q pasa es q me falla el timing ::

mire como al final bajamos...... pero 24 horas despues......... :fiufiu:


----------



## Caos (17 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> recuerden q la ultima hora es decisiva, puede estar desplomandose ahora y cerrar por encima de 1220............ pero me parece q las caidas han vuelta para llevarnos (no es una afirmacion, es una creencia) a hacer un doble suelo



Es un objetivo muy ambicioso... al menos en lo que resta de año. Yo no veo un fin de año ni por encima de donde estamos ni más abajo de los 1175-50. 

Aunque todo podría ser y solo se necesitan unos días de caídas para visitar esos niveles. Pero vayamos por pasos, de momento falta que no sea una falsa rotura, y no ha hecho falta noticia alguna para moverlo (aunque ahora se busquen a posteriori). La caída de ayer al cierre si tuvo catalizador, pero esta no.

P.D: Y hablando de eso, para qué fecha tenía que estar el IBEX en 10700, porque los días pasan y pasan...




atman dijo:


> En minutos, subimos buscando la media de 50 y el soporte roto pintado de azul.
> (siempre según mi particular gráfica)
> 
> Edito: clavado. tocada y vuelta. veremos cuanto dura y en que sentido...



Están digiriendo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Van a haber unas ricas mandriladas para los cortos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

"El dia 14 de diciembre de 2011 el Ibex cotizara en 10700 puntos, punto arriba punto abajo"
Malvado Robotmistico.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es un objetivo muy ambicioso... al menos en lo que resta de año. Yo no veo un fin de año ni por encima de donde estamos ni más abajo de los 1175-50.
> 
> Aunque todo podría ser y solo se necesitan unos días de caídas para visitar esos niveles. Pero vayamos por pasos, de momento falta que no sea una falsa rotura, y no ha hecho falta noticia alguna para moverlo (aunque ahora se busquen a posteriori). La caída de ayer al cierre si tuvo catalizador, pero esta no.



yo creo q hara doble suelo o alrededores pero solo si es algo en pocos dias, aprovechando el caos mundial q hay yo creo q haran otra caida express y asi cuando dentro de unos pocos dias o semanas vuelva la tranquilidad pueden subir con fuerza de nuevo

ahora tenemos otra zona q sera dura de romper, pero si la rompe en 3-4 dias creo q los minimos serian algo muy posible de tocar.......... como tontee 15 dias en los alrededores del 1200 entonces ya no, habra sido una falsa rotura q termina lateralizandose

es mi opinion, pero ya sabe, el timing ::...... lo claro es q hoy parece q se abrieron las puertas del infierno...........pero paso a paso........ a ver como cierra hoy y el overnight........ igual es solo una falsa ruptura para subir solos (aunq no lo creo, pero recuerden q hace nada el DAX estaba en 6400 con un peponazo q destrozo a muchos q iban cortos)


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Según lo interpreto yo, el Heiken-Ashi con Ichimoku del Sp a 5 minutos, indica, como habeis dicho que se prueba de nuevo el mínimo... y que rompe hacia a abajo... Hasta ahora mi "interpretación" me ha dado un par de "sorpresas". Gratas las dos. Pero supongo que no va a ser así siempre... =^_^=


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Juer, me despisto un par de horas y me pierdo lo más interesante. Los 1220 los ha probado, saboreado y paladeado. Se los ha tragado de un tirón y ahora está intentando decidir si le han gustado. :vomito: De momento, muy ricos hoyga.



Algo ha cambiado!. Se están produciendo ventas masivas en valores usanos cíclicos ... y la plata en plan desplome con lo que eso supone para muchos valores mineros ....

No obstante, el nivel de los 1210 puede ser interesante con un stop ajustado.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> niveles relevantes del SP por debajo 1220
> 
> si puedes canta las oportunidades



Sorry, estoy a tirones porque me tengo que ir de cena con unos colegas. Decir que los 1210 pueden ser buenos para un largo pequeño y con stop ajustado de 5 pipos. La decisión .... cada uno con su mecanismo.

Medio cerré el chiringuito a media tarde porque hoy sí que no me puedo quejar. Un buen trade en el Ibex (cantado entrada y salida) y 4 scalp sobre DAX (falló uno que me llevó 12 pipos).


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sorry, estoy a tirones porque me tengo que ir de cena con unos colegas. Decir que los 1210 pueden ser buenos para un largo pequeño y con stop ajustado de 5 pipos. La decisión .... cada uno con su mecanismo.
> 
> Medio cerré el chiringuito a media tarde porque hoy sí que no me puedo quejar. Un buen trade en el Ibex (cantado entrada y salida) y 4 scalp sobre DAX (falló uno que me llevó 12 pipos).




Clavado casi mientras escribía. Muy bueno.

Romper, no rompió,sólo hizo un nuevo mínimo.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sorry, estoy a tirones porque me tengo que ir de cena con unos colegas. Decir que los 1210 pueden ser buenos para un largo pequeño y con stop ajustado de 5 pipos. La decisión .... cada uno con su mecanismo.
> 
> Medio cerré el chiringuito a media tarde porque hoy sí que no me puedo quejar. Un buen trade en el Ibex (cantado entrada y salida) y 4 scalp sobre DAX (falló uno que me llevó 12 pipos).



yo no te decia hoy, sino estos dias ::

que te aproveche la cena


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Clavado casi mientras escribía. Muy bueno.
> 
> Romper, no rompió,sólo hizo un nuevo mínimo.



Llévelo ajustado (el stop) porque perfectamente puede bajarse hasta 1191. De ahí para abajo, difícil por lo menos en esta visita. Desde luego que si hoy o mañana le dá por visitar los 1191, se podría entrar con bastante potencia y arriesgando un SL mediano. La recompensa podría ser de 40 pipos (es decir, 10.000 pavos por contrato grande).


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Quien haya entrado en el SP en el nivel de 1210-08, ahora puede subir el stop al nivel de entrada y de ahí esperar. Está dibujando un posible gallardete en minutos que lo puede llevar hacia arriba. Si no lo cumple, rezuma peligro .... de ahí lo de ajustar el stop al punto de entrada.

El DAX en charts de 5 minutos destila un pufillo a que si pierde los mínimos diarios, se lo pueden llevar sencillamente hasta los 5680 al menos. Me cuesta pensar en tanto dolor y fumadas de soportes clave ... pero que manden los gráficos y el volumen.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2011)

Gracias Janu,s pero no está el horno para grandezas. Minis. Dan más trabajo, pero menos taquicardias.

Edito: gracias de nuevo. yo dejo el SL en 1206. (ahora 1207)


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2011)

Dicen que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy la guerra de contratos ha parado un poco, hemos tenido intercambio de paquetones pero a un nivel más bajo que en los últimos días. Lo más destcable del día ha sido una orden de compra de unos 663 contratos a las 11:10. En general el día no ha sido demasiado exagerado y el saldo ha estado moviéndose entre lo alcista y bajista durante todo el día, aunque a partir de las 17:00 se han decantado solo por las ventas y han metido bastante cargador aunque no han conseguido darle la vuelta al saldo.

En subasta han vendido unos 200 contratos que para lo que se ha movido hoy es bastante significativo.

En resumen, parece que mañana nos quieren hacer bajar (los gringos ya están en ello), las ventas de final del día y la subasta indican que no hay muchas dudas a pesar de que el precio ha quedado neutral, parece que se han olvidado de los vencimientos o ya se han deshecho de las posiciones de estos.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

Mañana puede ser un día muy gacelero.

Creo que hay mucha gente que entrará pensando en comprar mañana por si el lunes con el resultado de las elecciones el tema pega subidón.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mañana puede ser un día muy gacelero.
> 
> Creo que hay mucha gente que entrará pensando en comprar mañana por si el lunes con el resultado de las elecciones el tema pega subidón.



Cuando entro el Ansar la bolsa cayó más de un 4%


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

Pues yo creo que la bajada de hoy es un fake de la hostia.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Desde luego que la vela en todos los índices del 27/10 puede considerarse como mítica (especialmente en el DAX). Pedazo de HDLGP que bien lo jugaron.

El Ibex muestra mucha resistencia a bajar pero por debajo de los 8140 solo tiene los 8060 y los 7680. A ver qué sucede pero aún les queda mucho margen para infligir palo-culo. Basta que hoy aparece en El Economista que "las bolsas se resiten a bajar" para que haga aparecido a media tarde Don Cipotón.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pintese unas graficas de las suyas, y acompañelo de alguna hembra del badoo ese.



Tus deseos son órdenes





Dias relativamente fáciles, con divergencias claras para hacer pasta (no me he forrado pq es complicado en el trabajo hacer compatible entrar y salir, pero me vale).
Bueno, yo si que veo activado el segundo impulso bajista, por los pelos pero activado y además...coincide con el objetivo de un doble techo a punto de activar.
Me pueden decir que si estamos en sobreventa en estocástico, bueno, el estocástico es válido en congestión o mercado lateral, en el intradía lento, pero no tanto en períodos más largos. No hemos bajado de los 8190, cierto, pero cada vez lo intentamos más con mayor volumen y además, pocos valores lo sostienen. Es posible que entremos otra vez en zona de desactivación, más que nada pq la vela de hoy hace posible que mañana pruebe sus resistencias (sombra de la vela), si vemos que no las pasa, yo entraría en cortos.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Es curioso, estoy viendo un montón de valores usanos y no veo caidas desproporcionadas en tecnológicas, banca etc... Todos con caídas fuertes pero sin mucha varianza sobre la media del sector que le aplique. Sin embargo, las mineras y cíclicas .... hostiazo potente. Estos valores son los que más se resienten cuando se vislumbra problemas de crecimiento económico futuro.


----------



## AssGaper (17 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que antes de cerrar la sesion del ibex me cubierto. Puff estaria perdiendo un pastizal.

Entre a largos con un futuro ibex a 8280 y me puse a cortos con CFDs con 10 indices en 8273 (pierdo dinero unos 130 €), pero puedo asumirlos. 

Mañana estare al loro media hora antes del vencimiento a futuros (entre16:15 horas y 16:45 horas.) Asi que aplicare mi estrategia de cerrar cortos en minimos y esperar a que suba, para cerrar lo mas alto posible los largos del futuro para que la diferencia sea lo mas minima posible.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Posible doble suelo claro en el SP. En los próximos minutos se puede corroborar o quedarse en un "nice to have". Yo cabalgo entrando largo en 1211 (6 minis). SL -4

Edito: Fijo el stop en 1210. Ahora enfrenta el media móvil exponencial de 50 figuras, si la pasa puede haber un buen trade. El MACD, RSI14 y el Estocástico en buena onda.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es curioso, estoy viendo un montón de valores usanos y no veo caidas desproporcionadas en tecnológicas, banca etc... Todos con caídas fuertes pero sin mucha varianza sobre la media del sector que le aplique. Sin embargo, las mineras y cíclicas .... hostiazo potente. Estos valores son los que más se resienten cuando se vislumbra problemas de crecimiento económico futuro.



Se ve más como una oportunidad de compra lo de hoy. Bajadas muy controladas.

Las cíclicas van más lentas y son la señal clara del hostión que nos viene encima en unos meses


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la bajada de hoy es un fake de la hostia.



mañana nos confirmara si es fake o no

pero para mi es bastante creible, mucha gente esperando reboton, y poco a poco se dejan caer........ esas caidas como quien no quiere son las q van haciendo caminito........ muchas veces si esas roturas son con gap enseguida se hace un suelo o techo y se vuelve.......... pero sin gap son de fiar (para mi, y mas con la gente pensando en reboton)


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Posible doble suelo claro en el SP. En los próximos minutos se puede corroborar o quedarse en un "nice to have". Yo cabalgo entrando largo en 1211 (6 minis). SL -4
> 
> Edito: Fijo el stop en 1210. Ahora enfrenta el media móvil exponencial de 50 figuras, si la pasa puede haber un buen trade. El MACD, RSI14 y el Estocástico en buena onda.




Salta el stop. Ahí van -300 dolares. No puedo con la EM50.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

Acababa de escribir un mensaje en el que resolvía la hipótesis de Riemann, pero me ha cascado el server, me ha dado un database error y ya no me acuerdo de lo que puse, así que lo he cambiado por este gili-mensaje. 

Hay que ver lo prolíficos que sois escribiendo. He tardado un montón en ponerme al día.

Ayer ponía aquí cual era mi orden de entrada en IBE y para variar, ha rebotado justo 1 centésima antes de que entrara mi orden . Hala, ya la he cancelado y a otra cosa. Me he quedado sin el paraguas, con la ilu que me hacía.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mañana nos confirmara si es fake o no
> 
> pero para mi es bastante creible, mucha gente esperando reboton, y poco a poco se dejan caer........ esas caidas como quien no quiere son las q van haciendo caminito........ muchas veces si esas roturas son con gap enseguida se hace un suelo o techo y se vuelve.......... pero sin gap son de fiar (para mi, y mas con la gente pensando en reboton)



mañana van a romper muchos culos ::


----------



## locoAC (17 Nov 2011)

Esto no quiere decir absolutamente nada, pero el SP lleva tocados 3 veces los 1210, así como si le diera vergüenza. Se aleja un poquito y vuelve otra vez a la carga... Parece un adolescente primerizo metiéndole mano a la maciza de clase.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mañana puede ser un día muy gacelero.
> 
> Creo que hay mucha gente que entrará pensando en comprar mañana por si el lunes con el resultado de las elecciones el tema pega subidón.



El día siguiente a las últimas 2 elecciones hubo guanón del bueno (en una cayó un 5%) y puede que el lunes continue la tradición.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Acababa de escribir un mensaje en el que resolvía la hipótesis de Riemann, pero me ha cascado el server, me ha dado un database error y ya no me acuerdo de lo que puse, así que lo he cambiado por este gili-mensaje.
> 
> Hay que ver lo prolíficos que sois escribiendo. He tardado un montón en ponerme al día.
> 
> Ayer ponía aquí cual era mi orden de entrada en IBE y para variar, ha rebotado justo 1 centésima antes de que entrara mi orden . Hala, ya la he cancelado y a otra cosa. *Me he quedado sin el paraguas, con la ilu que me hacía*.



Yo el mío lo voy a meter en una vitrina hasta que se revalorice como paraguas vintage o algo así.

Con la pasta que me va a costar el puñetero paraguas..ya puede revalorizarse, ya.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El día siguiente a las últimas 2 elecciones hubo guanón del bueno (en una cayó un 5%) y puede que el lunes continue la tradición.



Quedarse abierto el finde es una temeridad. Pocos traders profesionales lo van a hacer.

Mañana se puede ganar mucha pasta. Lo dejo dicho y mañana me vuelvo a pasar. ::


----------



## Estilicón (17 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El día siguiente a las últimas 2 elecciones hubo guanón del bueno (en una cayó un 5%) y puede que el lunes continue la tradición.



Ya lo comentaba hace unos días. Tradicionalmente, el día después de unas elecciones hay guano cuando el que gana lo hace por mayoría simple y tiene que pactar. Cuando gana con mayoría absoluta, tradicionalmente sube. Pero en este entorno actual, no sé.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Nov 2011)

La ostia de mañana va a ser historica. Me pilla dentro, como no. El que vaya largo que rece todo lo que sepa.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Quedarse abierto el finde es una temeridad. Pocos traders profesionales lo van a hacer.
> 
> Mañana se puede ganar mucha pasta. Lo dejo dicho y mañana me vuelvo a pasar. ::



Alaaaaaaaaaaaaa eso no se hace hombreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vyk (17 Nov 2011)

Pues yo voy largo y pienso quedarme abierto el finde. Ya tengo la cara calentita de las galletas que me he llevado, así que creo que estoy curtido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ya lo comentaba hace unos días. Tradicionalmente, el día después de unas elecciones hay guano cuando el que gana lo hace por mayoría simple y tiene que pactar. Cuando gana con mayoría absoluta, tradicionalmente sube. Pero en este entorno actual, no sé.



Sí, pero está mayoría absoluta está muy descontada (no va a ser una sorpresa para los mercados como otras mayorías absolutas), de todas formas, yo creo que el mínimo del próximo mes aproximadamente, lo haremos los próximos días para luego (y al final de la próxima semana creo) subir de nuevo aunque no a los místicos 10700 y no sé si habrá fuerzas para los 9700 (si los 8950-9000 y gracias).


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo voy largo y pienso quedarme abierto el finde. Ya tengo la cara calentita de las galletas que me he llevado, así que creo que estoy curtido.



Si vas largo, mañana vas a tener la opción de hacer unas buenas plusvas.


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Quien haya entrado en el SP en el nivel de 1210-08, ahora puede subir el stop al nivel de entrada y de ahí esperar. Está dibujando un posible gallardete en minutos que lo puede llevar hacia arriba. Si no lo cumple, rezuma peligro .... de ahí lo de ajustar el stop al punto de entrada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Quedarse abierto el finde es una temeridad. Pocos traders profesionales lo van a hacer.
> 
> Mañana se puede ganar mucha pasta. Lo dejo dicho y mañana me vuelvo a pasar. ::



Mañana es un día para el MACD de 5-15 minutos y esperar esas parabolas tan bonitas que hace por zonas de +50 o -50.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Quedarse abierto el finde es una temeridad. Pocos traders profesionales lo van a hacer.
> 
> Mañana se puede ganar mucha pasta. Lo dejo dicho y mañana me vuelvo a pasar. ::




Ya pero no es significativo. Ganó el desgraciado de ZP y eso no volverá a pasar ... más que como leyenda por asustar a los niños de las próximas miles generaciones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

El Dax puede darnos una horita de subiditas pero no sé si merece la pena.


----------



## DeCafeina (17 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no no, lo q pasa es q me falla el timing ::
> 
> mire como al final bajamos...... pero 24 horas despues......... :fiufiu:



¡Qué nos va a contar!. La historia del foro. Todos sabíamos que la vivienda iba a bajar. Que la crisis era inevitable. Que en Octubre íbamos a morir todos (dos veces). Que veríamos la neo-peseta o el latún en su defecto. Que el Mad Max iba a llegar antes o después.

Sólo es que nos falla el timing. 
.
.
.
.
...lo que da miedo es que se van cumpliendo demasiadas "predicciones"... y ninguna buena :S


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

Los futuros del ibex siguen bajando....van por un -1.27


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2011)

Aqui lo que hay que intentar es conocer las buenas noticias,las malas no hacen falta porque
cada dia tenemos una que hace que baje la bolsa

Empezar a estudiar ,
vagos que sois unos vagos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2011)

Dos cosas y para casa me voy:
1) Ha sido sacar al oso guanoso y volver a caer. NI Berntrinchet puede con él!
2) Sois unas nenazas! Os ponéis en plan apocalíptico porque caiga el SP dos días seguidos!Recordad esos dias del SP cayendo un 6.66%....

Suerte y cuidadin si llaman a la puerta a deshoras....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Nov 2011)

Miralo, ahi esta.






Viendo llegar el guano.


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

Siguiendo el consejo de Janus, me la juego y vuelvo ha entrar en largo en 1210 con 3 minicontratos.

Janus te debo un par de birras o Gin Tonic


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Nov 2011)

Una dudita, porque estos días cae tantisimo los futuros del ibex y en sesión no conseguimos romper los put.os 8200?

Quien compra a saco ahí? Porque para estos valores de San y Tef el ibex hace no mucho peleaba por mantener los 8000 (con varias perforaciones)

He de añadir que he palmado mis primeros 50€ reales XD


----------



## DeCafeina (17 Nov 2011)

Falta poco más de media hora... me apuesto algo bueno (una Mahou o así) a que aúpan el SP por encima del 1.220 de aquí al final.


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Falta poco más de media hora... me apuesto algo bueno (una Mahou o así) a que aúpan el SP por encima del 1.220 de aquí al final.



Espero que no te equivoques!


----------



## atlanterra (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Espero que no te equivoques!



Va a cerrar en 1217 y mañana el SP sube un 3%


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Va a cerrar en 1217 y mañana el SP sube un 3%



Eso lo veo mas difícil...


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

SL saltados!


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Una dudita, porque estos días cae tantisimo los futuros del ibex y en sesión no conseguimos romper los put.os 8200?
> 
> Quien compra a saco ahí? Porque para estos valores de San y Tef el ibex hace no mucho peleaba por mantener los 8000 (con varias perforaciones)
> 
> He de añadir que he palmado mis primeros 50€ reales XD



Los tiene janus


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Una dudita, porque estos días cae tantisimo los futuros del ibex y en sesión no conseguimos romper los put.os 8200?
> 
> Quien compra a saco ahí? Porque para estos valores de San y Tef el ibex hace no mucho peleaba por mantener los 8000 (con varias perforaciones)
> 
> He de añadir que he palmado mis primeros 50€ reales XD



Yo mi primer año palmé 7000 € y unicamente vas a aprender palmando si te gusta hacer trading a corto plazo (no digo intradiario), ahí verás los errores el porqué etc.
Eso o seguir a Hódar y formar parte de su gran colección de inversores de largo plazo (lleva recomendando telefónicas desde los 19 €, Santander desde los 9-10 €, varios meses erre que erre con Viscofán (debe tener una plataforma gráfica de cierre a no más de un par de años)). 
Como todo, prueba y error, pero con mucho cuidado, ir ganando poquito a poquito (nada de euforias).
Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2011)

Cerró en 1216. Que campeones.


----------



## atlanterra (17 Nov 2011)

Me huelo que mañana vamos a tener pepon al SP....


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

Bueno subo el SL a 1213 (+600$). De ahí para arriba todo lo que quiera Mr SP.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno subo el SL a 1213 (+600$). De ahí para arriba todo lo que quiera Mr SP.



Pues que le den, me pueden las ansias. Fuera posi con +1300$.

Mañana viene pepón. La bajada de hoy ha sido fake y no acompañada ni por el EUR/USD ni por el BUND.

Suerte para mañana


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Pues que le den, me pueden las ansias. Fuera posi con +1300$.
> 
> Mañana viene pepón. La bajada de hoy ha sido fake y no acompañada ni por el EUR/USD ni por el BUND.
> 
> Suerte para mañana





Norabuena por sus plusvis :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Pero está usted muy misterioso con lo que va a pasar mañana...me tiene mosqueada...:ouch:


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que volví ha entrar de nuevo. 

Señor Bertok le acompaño yo con SL 1215


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Norabuena por sus plusvis :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Pero está usted muy misterioso con lo que va a pasar mañana...me tiene mosqueada...:ouch:



Creo que la bajada de hoy ha sido para sacar al gacelerío de mercado. La correlación de los índices está siendo muy alta con el EUR/USD y con el BUND.

Hoy no ha sido así.

Mañana estaré fuera toda la mañana y paso de quedarme esta noche vigilando la posi. Estoy bastante seguro que mañana tendremos unas primeras horas alcistas pero como me equivoco como todo el mundo .... plusvas a la cuenta son plusvas consolidadas.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Menos mal que volví ha entrar de nuevo.
> 
> Señor Bertok le acompaño yo con SL 1215



Buen sitio para poner el SL.

Suerte


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Buen sitio para poner el SL.
> 
> Suerte




Igualmente!

Esperemos que mañana sea un día tan positivo como hoy.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Igualmente!
> 
> Esperemos que mañana sea un día tan positivo como hoy.



Ya no tengo nada en mercado.

Mañana como mucho le pegaré unos cuantos scalps muy poco cargados.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que la bajada de hoy ha sido para sacar al gacelerío de mercado. La correlación de los índices está siendo muy alta con el EUR/USD y con el BUND.
> 
> Hoy no ha sido así.
> 
> Mañana estaré fuera toda la mañana y paso de quedarme esta noche vigilando la posi. Estoy bastante seguro que mañana tendremos unas primeras horas alcistas pero como me equivoco como todo el mundo .... plusvas a la cuenta son plusvas consolidadas.



Gracias por la explicación


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya no tengo nada en mercado.
> 
> Mañana como mucho le pegaré unos cuantos scalps muy poco cargados.




Yo tampoco tengo nada en mercado salvo los dos minis del sp.

Mientras me acuerde de la pasta que palme por dejar posiciones abiertas en cortos con telecirco, intentare no dejarlas y menos aun sin SL. Jodido telecirco como me dolió me novatada


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo nada en mercado salvo los dos minis del sp.
> 
> Mientras me acuerde de la pasta que palme por dejar posiciones abiertas en cortos con telecirco, intentare no dejarlas y menos aun sin SL. Jodido telecirco como me dolió me novatada



Si aprendiste, bienvenido sea. El SL es la linea roja que separa el desastre vs preservación del capital.


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si aprendiste, bienvenido sea. El SL es la linea roja que separa el desastre vs preservación del capital.



Espero que no se me olvide, pues me ha costado lagrimas de sangre volver ha recuperar el pequeño capital con el que empece. No obstante me queda muchísimo que aprenderrrrr..... espero que se me pegue algo de Ustedes.

Hoy le debo mis plusvalias a los consejos de Janus, con la recomendación de entrada en 1210.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tus deseos son órdenes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya hablaba de un segundo de muy corto plazo, en uno de los últimos mensajes que colgué ayer se ve lo que quería decir. Sobre el escenario que tú planteas, yo no lo veo así, porque en mi opinión para la activación de un impulso es indispensable cierta verticalidad al romper la resistencia, cosa que no se ha dado todavía. Según mi visión quedaría así:







El gráfico es el mismo de estos días, porque nada ha cambiado en realidad.

De todos modos, sí coincido en que con la pérdida de los 8.050 lo más probable sería ir en busca de los 7.8XX, así que en realidad poner una etiqueta es lo de menos cuandos los objetivos coinciden, pero de momento no veo que la cosa pase a mayores, yo estoy con bertok y no creo que la sangre llegue al río.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya hablaba de un segundo de muy corto plazo, en uno de los últimos mensajes que colgué ayer se ve lo que quería decir. Sobre el escenario que tú planteas, yo no lo veo así, porque en mi opinión para la activación de un impulso es indispensable cierta verticalidad al romper la resistencia, cosa que no se ha dado todavía. Según mi visión quedaría así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La resistencia a caer está siendo numantina (argumentos ha habido para estar por debajo de 5000 puntos), el BUND está a punto de girar a la baja, ....

No me fío un pelo de las caiditas que estamos viendo.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con esto (no está actualizado, pero sirve perfectamente porque el triángulo no ha roto y ahora sí tiene cuerpo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El SP500 ha roto el triángulo, pero se mantiene en el rango del lateral, con divergencias en el VIX en el sentido de que sigue sin romper la resistencia:







Como hay mucha volatilidad habría que dejar cierto margen todavía por abajo, pero yo no veo todavía un deterioro especialmente grave.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Nov 2011)

Sr. Claca, a veces la maravillosa labor pedagógica de sus gráficas se ve un poco mermada por el hecho de que me tiro 5 minutos descojonada ante el título de los mismos.

Pero este último ha sido mundial¡¡¡


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo nada en mercado salvo los dos minis del sp.
> 
> Mientras me acuerde de la pasta que palme por dejar posiciones abiertas en cortos con telecirco, intentare no dejarlas y menos aun sin SL. Jodido telecirco como me dolió me novatada



Te deseo suerte en el futuro.

Por lo menos hiciste una buena obra social, ponerse corto en Telecirco debería desgravar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, hay mercados más sólidos, por ejemplo, el petróleo, aunque creo que le va tocando recortar:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2011)

Actualizo el planteamiento bajista de muy corto plazo (se activaría con la pérdida de los 200):







En principio tocaría una visitilla a los 8.095. Por arriba hasta que no se superen los 8.340, el peligro de cortísimo plazo no habría pasado.


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2011)

la gráfica del VIX no tiene "patrocinador especial"?? 

j*der qué risa con la gráfica del Ibex :XX:

GRACIAS


----------



## MariscosRecio (18 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Te deseo suerte en el futuro.
> 
> Por lo menos hiciste una buena obra social, ponerse corto en Telecirco debería desgravar.



Te deseo lo mismo amigo!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

El mío, que antes se veía muy pequeñito. Falta activar el doble techo y ya casiseguros hacia los 7850.





Para cambiar el paso, hace falta un cierre fuerte con vela marubozu envolvente si es posible, pero ya vemos los 8570 como ójalas y los 8650 empiezan a parecernos místicos..


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> SL saltados!



Los ajustastes demasiado. Era un largo ganador viendo cómo fué después el cierre. Habían 8 pipos. Suerte para la próxima. Al menos se puede ver que utilizas los SL y eso es un puntazo para la perdurabilidad de tu cartera si das con una buena técnica de trading.

Aunque este no era el caso, cuando un nivel se toca varias veces y cada vez el rebote es de menor intensidad y menor recorrido, rezuma debilidad por lo que hay que extremar la precaución y dejarlo pasar.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno subo el SL a 1213 (+600$). De ahí para arriba todo lo que quiera Mr SP.



La muy perra te los ha saltado de madrugada y después se ha puesto a subir!::

Bueno, mañana te levantas con 600 dolares que no está para quejarse en comenzar el día.

Edito: Ya ví en un post posterior que te salistes con mejores plusvalías. Mejor que mejor. Estoy de acuerdo que podría ser mañana día de cierto peponismo si bien cualquier perroflautada lo reventaría. No obstante, aún siendo pepón, no será sencillo porque hay mucha barrida. De todas formas, de producirse el rebote .... tiene en contra el MACD, el RSI, la tendencia de corto y el Estocástico ... por lo que tendría comprometida su viabilidad temporal.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2011)

A dormir, aguanto los dos minis cortos SL movido a 1198. SP en 1220 y 1230.

Al finde, nada. Cuidadín con esto:

Deficit-cutting panel may scale back efforts

Habla de que ya están pensando en olvidarse de los grandes temas y pasar a negociar asuntos menores para salvar la cara y poco más. Hay muchas diferencias entre las dos partes y nadie cede. Pero es que dentro de los propios partidos hay voces y corrientes disidentes. Y por encima en el último momento. Los mercados se lo pueden tomar MUY mal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

El Dax ha frenado para hacer la misma coreografía que el IBEX..


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

El entorno de los 8.200 ya es más que un bastión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

El cuidador del POP ha pedido baja por estrés.... veremos si se la conceden. ::

Qué recorrido veis en T5 debajo de los 4€?


----------



## faraico (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El entorno de los 8.200 ya es más que un bastión.



sip, como los 3 del POP o los 5,50 del Botas:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

Dale Pepón daleeee


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale Pepón daleeee




Jajo Jajota... ¿ Capitán de la Marmota ? 

::::


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

30 euros me soplaron ayer por dos Brockman's con, creo, grosella. Pero cómo me gustó, yo que no soy ginebrero y las adoro aromáticas.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajo Jajota... ¿ Capitán de la Marmota ?
> 
> ::::



Se equivoca usted, era capitán de las sardinas, ya sabe, 
cobarde, gallina
capitán de las sardinas

Que deben ser los que usan SL, como nos dijo el ocasional visitante hace un par de días, que lo de los SL es de pobres y cobardes.


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 30 euros me soplaron ayer por dos Brockman's con, creo, grosella. Pero cómo me gustó, yo que no soy ginebrero y las adoro aromáticas.



Si tiene la oportunidad, pídala la próxima vez con 1427. Casi se diría que esa tónica nació para la Brockman's ...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

SAN tiene 18 órdenes de compra por 1,5M de acciones en 5,505... Han plantado a la guardia pretoriana. ¿O la línea Maginot?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si tiene la oportunidad, pídala la próxima vez con 1427. Casi se diría que esa tónica nació para la Brockman's ...




No sé cuál pusieron. Es un bar donde a cada una le asignan su "pareja", por lo que no es descartable. 

La más cara de la carta era una americana, Brooklyn, pero me comentó la encargada que normalmente depende más de la dificultad de encontrarla o importarla que de su calidad. Me habló muy bien de una Monkey no sé qué...

Pero una gozada, 200 ginebras, 150 rones, otros tantos vodkas y whiskis... Un museo.


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

¿ Monkey ? ¿ No sería Mombasa ?





ghkghk dijo:


> No sé cuál pusieron. Es un bar donde a cada una le asignan su "pareja", por lo que no es descartable.
> 
> La más cara de la carta era una americana, Brooklyn, pero me comentó la encargada que normalmente depende más de la dificultad de encontrarla o importarla que de su calidad. Me habló muy bien de una Monkey no sé qué...
> 
> Pero una gozada, 200 ginebras, 150 rones, otros tantos vodkas y whiskis... Un museo.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si tiene la oportunidad, pídala la próxima vez con *1427*. Casi se diría que esa tónica nació para la Brockman's ...



si lo deja así dicho, los que buscamos niveles por aquí, pensamos que el SP se va a ir allí sin miedo en los próximos días XD


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Nov 2011)

Yo no digo que la cosa no este mal en España pero lo que si me parece es que la prima de riesgo este tan alta es una barbaridad.

Uno de los motivos es la autentica desidia de unos gobernantes que llevan meses sin hacer absolutamente nada, ni tomar ninguna desicion importante que haga que esto cambie.

Los mercados lo saben y se estan aprovechando a base de bien, con toda Europa mirando hacia otro lado, actitud estupida pienso.

Marianico no debe perder ni un minuto en llevar a cabo reformas, como se ponga a tontear con quien sera ministro, y que si hago que si no hago, vamos a tener al FMI a finales de la semana que viene dando un carpetazo en la mesa y jodiendonos a todos, y por supuesto, el ibex por los 7 miles.

Pero que banda de inutiles por dios.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Nov 2011)

Hola a todos... Desde que Nico no se pasa por aquí está chungo el tema de robarle manzanitas a Botín. Hoy el SAN se mueve entre 5,507 y 5,525... Nico, ¡vuelve! :´(

Por cierto, largo en SAN, a ver si esta es la _refinitiva_ (para saldar cuentas o para verme en la JGA  )


----------



## olafien (18 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo no digo que la cosa no este mal en España pero lo que si me parece es que la prima de riesgo este tan alta es una barbaridad.
> 
> Uno de los motivos es la autentica desidia de unos gobernantes que llevan meses sin hacer absolutamente nada, ni tomar ninguna desicion importante que haga que esto cambie.
> 
> ...




Sabéis que no escribo porque me veo incapaz de aportar pero como veo que sois laxos en aceptar coments de todo tipo (gins, motos, etc.) pues me suelto un poco...

Yo creo que el diferencial de estos días es para acoquinar al personal para que el domingo se vote "en consecuencia".

O sea, que "los mercados" quieren una mayoría absoluta para tener sólo un interlocutor para dictarle medidas y no depender de aprobaciones parlamentarias posteriores.

Remarco el "creo" en el sentido de "me parece", o sea, que ni puta idea. :cook:

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> SAN tiene 18 órdenes de compra por 1,5M de acciones en 5,505... Han plantado a la guardia pretoriana. ¿O la línea Maginot?



Ahí tienen las legiones apostadas...... todo sea que alguien encuentre un paso a través de las Ardenas para burlar esa línea de defensa 

Yo sigo largo desde ayer 8205.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Nov 2011)

Jajaja, ha sido _himbocar_ a Nico, y el SAN se ha despertado )


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Sabéis que no escribo porque me veo incapaz de aportar pero como veo que sois laxos en aceptar coments de todo tipo (gins, motos, etc.) pues me suelto un poco...
> 
> Yo creo que el diferencial de estos días es para acoquinar al personal para que el domingo se vote "en consecuencia".
> 
> ...



Los mercados no se juegan su dinero en el mercado para cambiar gobiernos, eso lo hacen en despachos a través de su lobby y su gente colocada en todos los niveles de influencia de los gobiernos.

Igualmente, el gobierno sea rojo o azul, las órdenes vendrás dadas desde el Wolfsschanze, quien las ejecute es indiferente.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Nov 2011)

.
PARA el profe Claca, los deberes de hoy. Viendo el primer impulso alcista, que me perdí (niñas al cole y esas cosas), esperé la corrección para intentar el segundo. Día cerrado con 4x objetivos. De sueño.


Ni hoy ni el lunes me atrevo a operar más.

Gracias a todos por los aportes y buen finde.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

El BCE debe estár soltando billetes cual repartidor de cartas en Las Vegas.

Bertok tenía más razón que un santo.

Desde ahora además de a Tochovista adoraré a Bertok jajaja


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Monkey ? ¿ No sería Mombasa ?










Que la disfrute.


----------



## vyk (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El BCE debe estár soltando billetes cual repartidor de cartas en Las Vegas.
> 
> ...



Pues si. Prima de riesgo baja a 452,7.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> si lo deja así dicho, los que buscamos niveles por aquí, pensamos que el SP se va a ir allí sin miedo en los próximos días XD



Pues no le digo yo, el día que alguien habló de Bollinger. Pensé, coño, empiezan a hablar de cosas interesantes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Superados los 5840 DAX.... rocket jump!!!


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> si lo deja así dicho, los que buscamos niveles por aquí, pensamos que el SP se va a ir allí sin miedo en los próximos días XD



Recuerde que Pollastre sólo habla en clave Dax...


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

El resultado de las elecciones está más que descontado; los tiros van por ahí, pero el asunto es algo más sutil.

Está claro que a ninguno de los que trabajamos en esto nos ha pasado inadvertido el hecho "casual" de que ayer el spread pasase desde 460 a 500 casi con tiralíneas, y luego un poco para abajo, y hoy abrimos en 500... vaya por Dios, otra casualidad.

Según mi experiencia, en la vida suele haber pocas casualidades; en la empresa privada, aún menos; y en los mercados, nunca. 

Por lo tanto, en mi opinión lo que estamos viendo por parte de los mercados no es un mensaje de presión a los votantes, sino un aviso a navegantes para el nuevo gobierno que - está descontado - saldrá el Domingo. "No te me escancies, y el mismo Lunes te me pones a trabajar, mangurrián... y formalito, eh...".

Es que cualquier otro resultado que no fuera una mayoría absoluta, provocaría la intervención inmediata de España el Lunes.

No deja de ser revelador que una supraentidad como el mercado, capaz de hacer quebrar a un país soberano en 48 horas, te mande un mensaje tan claro como el de ayer.

Yo lo escucharía.... con suma atención :fiufiu:





olafien dijo:


> Sabéis que no escribo porque me veo incapaz de aportar pero como veo que sois laxos en aceptar coments de todo tipo (gins, motos, etc.) pues me suelto un poco...
> 
> Yo creo que el diferencial de estos días es para acoquinar al personal para que el domingo se vote "en consecuencia".
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recuerde que Pollastre sólo habla en clave Dax...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si tiene la oportunidad, pídala la próxima vez con 1427. Casi se diría que esa tónica nació para la Brockman's ...



Señor, ya puede usted fallar todos los niveles del dax durante un año, que sabre que es usted un grande entre los grandes. No le conozco pero me cae usted bien. Tiene buen gusto.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Chinito, tu avatar me ha matado...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Nov 2011)

con este server.. no me extraña..


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Chinito, tu avatar me ha matado...


----------



## faraico (18 Nov 2011)

a mi me esta matando en server


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Vaya puta mierda de servidor, que reputísima mierda. Lo que no sé es cómo aun hay foreros. Empezando por mí.


----------



## Caos (18 Nov 2011)

Güenos días, comentario sobre el EUR/USD.

Hasta estos días el par se había adelantado al movimiento en otras clases (acciones, bonos, tipos, swaps, etc.), pero poco a poco hemos visto como convergían y ya llevamos unos días en los que el EUR/USD lleva apoyado sobre los 1.3440. El problema de este nivel, que es un soporte interanual, es que si se rompe con solvencia (no como en Octubre) mandaría el euro hacia los 1.2-1.18 (no de golpe, se entiende).

No sé si las acciones seguirían o habría latencia, pero ese apoyo va a ser difícil de romper aunque lo más probable es que ceda (la próxima semana) salvo el riesgo de noticias positivas de peso (como que el BCE anuncie públicamente barra libre, aunque el mercado está descontando intervenciones puntuales un anuncio público podría catapultarlo todo un poco hacia arriba), conforme los bancos franceses que en Octubre realizaron una repatriación record de activos (lo que impulsa la demanda de euros) relajen esas ventas.


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de servidor, que reputísima mierda. Lo que no sé es cómo aun hay foreros. Empezando por mí.




La verdad es que el asunto está empezando a pasar de castaño oscuro. 

No es de recibo que con el tráfico que mueve esto (y los pingües beneficios que sin duda obtendrá merced a los hits publicitarios en función directa de dicho tráfico) preste el servicio tan deficiente que estamos viendo estos últimos días.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Nov 2011)

Va Calopez, pon en exclusiva para este hilo uno de los 3 pentium que tienes como servidor, prometememos pinchar en todos los banner o


pollastre dijo:


> (y los pingües beneficios que sin duda obtendrá merced a los hits publicitarios en función directa de dicho tráfico)



Y eso sin contar los emplazamientos publicitarios de alta gama que se pueden encontrar en este hilo :rolleye:


----------



## aksarben (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de servidor, que reputísima mierda. Lo que no sé es cómo aun hay foreros. Empezando por mí.



Porque intentamos mover a la gente del hilo a la casa de campo y no cristalizó el tema xD.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Cierto. Pero allí no se incorporarían nuevos foreros, que van dando color. Aunquelo del server a día de hoy es incalificable. Y da rabia currarse un post y ver el database error o el servidor ocupado.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



aksarben dijo:


> Porque intentamos mover a la gente del hilo a la casa de campo y no cristalizó el tema xD.



La cosa se jodió cuando empezamos a filtrar, no solo dejó de entrar gente sino que dejaron de postear los que ya estaban dentro. De todas formas la idea de la casa de campo era tener un espacio donde los leoncios no pudieran mirar y se pudiera debatir de 'puertas adentro' sin tener que asesinar a nadie 

En fin, si muchos están de acuerdo se podría mirar el reabrir la casa de campo donde estaba o en alguna otra parte.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo que los leoncios no pudieran mirar? Yo en el espejo veo esto:


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo... el problema que tenía la casa de campo (y que, creo, podría volver a tener si la reactivásemos) es que era demasiado endogámica: todo por el pueblo, y con el pueblo (la vieja guardia del hilo).

Carece del poder de atracción de nuevos foreros que tiene burbuja.info, así que estaríamos simplemente, como dice la firma de otro forero por ahí, "chupándonos las pollas entre nosotros mismos" :fiufiu:

La casa de campo, por ejemplo, nos habría privado del espectáculo del Sr. MuertoViviente, o de las místicas predicciones del Malvado Robotnik, o de la carga frontal a bayoneta calada, pecho lobo descubierto y sin SLs del Sr. Jose. Sería muy difícil de localizar (por no decir imposible) para nuevos foreros, y eso le quita mucha gracia al asunto.





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2011)

La verdad es que no entiendo al cuidador del POP,se esta dejando una pasta estos dias en mantener su cotizacion por encima de 3,000 ,si total al final el mercado lo pondra en su sitio
Debe haber algun tipo de interes raro,ahi tenemos al sabadell mierdeando sobre 2 y pico y no pasa nada


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambas siguen activas, yo me paso de tanto en tanto para ver si alguien se deja caer, pero está desocupada :


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Nov 2011)

La novata preguntona:
¿No esta moviendo mucho volumen el san;? triplica al BBVA
Yo lo veo con 15 minutos de retraso pero la diferencia respecto a otros días es notable


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

Son unos cuantos días que parece que en apertura nos desplomaremos y nada, el gap muy asumible... En este caso los 200 han aguantado, por lo que el planteamiento bajista ni siquiera ha llegado a activarse.

PS.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2011)

menuda mielda de server ::

como resiste el 8200 :8: es un soportazo desde aqui nos podemos ir al cielo 8:


----------



## Mendrugo (18 Nov 2011)

..perfecto....momentos de pánico, confusión...eurobund pierde 137,especulemos.

Por ejemplo SAN, a 5.55, stop 5,40.

Suerte para los atrevidos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Son unos cuantos días que parece que en apertura nos desplomaremos y nada... En este caso los 200 han aguantado, por lo que el planteamiento bajista ni siquiera ha llegado a activarse.
> 
> PS.




Estoy hasta los cojones de tus saliditas universitarias nocturnas y que te levantes con todas esas legañas casi al final de mi jornada laboral, sin ni una jodida lectura de los posos café en toda la mañana. Tus juerguecitas me salen por una pasta. Y se van a acabar, vaya si se van a acabar. 

El dinero que iba a ir destinado a la OPA de BME lo voy a dedicar a un super foro con un servidor decente, me los voy a llevar a todos y a ti te voy a dar claves sólo de 9 a 14h. ¿Entiendes o no entiendes?


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Son unos cuantos días que parece que en apertura nos desplomaremos y nada, el gap muy asumible... En este caso los 200 han aguantado, por lo que el planteamiento bajista ni siquiera ha llegado a activarse.
> 
> PS.



Entonces compramos ya? jeje
Nos vamos ya a esos 10500 de MV por no hablar de los 17000?
Sigo pensando que esto tiene que estar bajista en algun momento.
O todos los fundamentales son mentira, o se los van a pasar por donde ellos quieran,porque ya no es solo España, esta todo regular y menos.
USA va a subir? no creo,ni los paises Europeos.
Ahora imprimiran dinero a mantas eso si, y puede traer euforia, pero en un mes?


----------



## Mendrugo (18 Nov 2011)

Algo se estará cociendo en los comisionados europeos, y creo que han avisado al "tío de la vara", para poner a la Merkel en su sitio.::


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de tus saliditas universitarias nocturnas y que te levantes con todas esas legañas casi al final de mi jornada laboral, sin ni una jodida lectura de los posos café en toda la mañana. Tus juerguecitas me salen por una pasta. Y se van a acabar, vaya si se van a acabar.




Dale Pepón, Dale !!!!!!

::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

Yo me relajaría de comprar por hoy...y pensaría en darle con to lo gordo


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

En fin en fin, buena semana esta. Chim-pom se acabó.

Han habido risas, sustos, plusvies.... poco más se puede pedir.

Pasen un buen fin de semana. El Lunes volveremos a cruzar lanzas.


----------



## vyk (18 Nov 2011)

Es que no me hacéis caso...Merkel se está haciendo la dura para poner las cosas donde ella quiere que estén...pero después de la elecciones...hablará Barroso.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El BCE debe estár soltando billetes cual repartidor de cartas en Las Vegas.
> 
> ...



Es que el EUR/USD y el BUND son el canario en la mina ....


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> *Estoy hasta los cojones de tus saliditas universitarias nocturnas y que te levantes con todas esas legañas casi al final de mi jornada laboral*, sin ni una jodida lectura de los posos café en toda la mañana. *Tus juerguecitas me salen por una pasta, Bea. Y se van a acabar, vaya si se van a acabar.*
> 
> El dinero que iba a ir destinado a la OPA de BME lo voy a dedicar a un super foro con un servidor decente, me los voy a llevar a todos y a ti te voy a dar claves sólo de 9 a 14h. ¿Entiendes o no entiendes?



Joder, como mínimo podrías borrar el nombre de tu churri, que se te ha escapado. Pero te perdonamos, es lo que tiene vivir con una veinteañera.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Ya estamos por aquí. Vamos a ponernos a trabajar.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Entonces compramos ya? jeje
> Nos vamos ya a esos 10500 de MV por no hablar de los 17000?
> Sigo pensando que esto tiene que estar bajista en algun momento.
> O todos los fundamentales son mentira, o se los van a pasar por donde ellos quieran,porque ya no es solo España, esta todo regular y menos.
> ...



Pues la cosa está mejorando bastante de cara al muy corto plazo. Si no pierde los 270, deberíamos ver los 8.400.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, como mínimo podrías borrar el nombre de tu churri, que se te ha escapado. Pero te perdonamos, es lo que tiene vivir con una veinteañera.





::

Menos mal que está fregando y no lo lee, porque siempre la llamo así... como la ex.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Fuera 8205-8300. Dos compras en mínimos esta semana, no ha estado mal.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya estamos por aquí. Vamos a ponernos a trabajar.




Otro que tal. ¿Alguno de los hackers que nos leen pueden confirmar si sus IPs son de Arizona?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que solo escribo chorradas, porque si despues de escribir algo totalmente prescindible me salta el error y me cago en la jodida calva del lider, no quiero pensar que pensara Claca.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Otro que tal. ¿Alguno de los hackers que nos leen pueden confirmar si sus IPs son de Arizona?



Bueno, a bertok se le puede perdonar, que ahora tiene que ir andando. 

¿No ve en su avatar la que le ha liado el albanokosovar que había contratado Mr. Nico? El hombre se emocionó y de rayarle la pintura y romperle la antena pasó a mayores. Igualito que los miami esos.


----------



## Antiparras (18 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Otro que tal. ¿Alguno de los hackers que nos leen pueden confirmar si sus IPs son de Arizona?



en ello estoy, pero solo consigo acceder a esta imagen:






a ver si con un poco de suerte rubalcaba vende su cacharro sitel en ebay despues del 20N...


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me relajaría de comprar por hoy...y pensaría en darle con to lo gordo



O sea, saco mi millon de euros del plazo fijo y lo meto en BBVA ya?
O en SAN?
movere mucho la cotizacion, no?


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, saco mi millon de euros del plazo fijo y lo meto en BBVA ya?
> O en SAN?
> movere mucho la cotizacion, no?



no, el esta diciendo q las subidas han acabado por hoy

las proximas horas seran decisivas para ver si es fake la rotura o habemus mas (joer, me siento como muerto viviente defendiendo algo q a primera vista no parece lo mas obvio) :XX:


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

La directriz bajista de los grandes bancos, clarísima, es la que frena el avance del IBEX. 

Ayer dije que debían superarse los 350 para evitar el peligro y hoy nos hemos quedado cerquita, pero todavía no (360 y pa'bajo). Aún así, hay un intento de giro en el índice siempre que respete los 270, a ver qué tiene más fuerza...


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no, el esta diciendo q las subidas han acabado por hoy
> 
> las proximas horas seran decisivas para ver si es fake la rotura o habemus mas (joer, me siento como muerto viviente defendiendo algo q a primera vista no parece lo mas obvio) :XX:



O sea que sigo dejando mi millon de euros en el plazo fijo, vale.
Yo que ya echaba las cuentas de la lechera, jajaja
Un millon de euros, sube la bolsa un 15%, lo meto en SAN, cuanto es eso?
150.000 euros menos lo que cobraran y llamo a chinito y le pido un bmw z4
Y luego despierto, claro esta
Habra alguien realmente que compre un millon de euros asi de golpe? eso moveria la cotizacion supongo?


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea que sigo dejando mi millon de euros en el plazo fijo, vale.
> Yo que ya echaba las cuentas de la lechera, jajaja
> Un millon de euros, sube la bolsa un 15%, lo meto en SAN, cuanto es eso?
> 150.000 euros menos lo que cobraran y llamo a chinito y le pido un bmw z4
> ...



para movimiento de grandes capitales en bolsa hable con ghkghk, es nuestro especialista en ese campo y en camuflaje de ordenes el experto es pollastre


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Sí, tenga cuidado a ver si en lugar de llamar usted a Chinito aparece por su domicilio el negro de Zuloman


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para movimiento de grandes capitales en bolsa hable con ghkghk, es nuestro especialista en ese campo y en camuflaje de ordenes el experto es pollastre




€1M ? 

Mariconadas.

Eso se lo oculto yo sin más que ponerlo detrás de mi escroto.

Nadie jamás averiguará la dirección de su orden.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

Hoy voy como las cabras con el curro pero...que sepan ustedes que me he salido de IBE con muy poquitas pérdidas.

Yo con estos mareos no me quedo dentro ni loca.

Iba a ser el paraguas más caro de la historia.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoy voy como las cabras con el curro pero...que sepan ustedes que me he salido de IBE con muy poquitas pérdidas.
> 
> Yo con estos mareos no me quedo dentro ni loca.
> 
> Iba a ser el paraguas más caro de la historia.



No se preocupe usted. El próximo que regalen se lo mando con un SEUR.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para movimiento de grandes capitales en bolsa hable con ghkghk, es nuestro especialista en ese campo y en camuflaje de ordenes el experto es pollastre



Eso, eso que hable con él

Y como le "pelaron" el paquetón que metió en Bankinter....


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso, eso que hable con él
> 
> Y como le "pelaron" el paquetón que metió en Bankinter....



eso era antes, ahora ya solo se mete en sitios donde su paqueton :XX: no le hace ser accionista de referencia :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

Por cierto


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso era antes, ahora ya solo se mete en sitios donde su paqueton :XX: no le hace ser accionista de referencia :XX:



Bolsa usana supongo,... hace bien


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa

pásale este link a tu hermano . Lo mismo ha comprado papel del water.

Sólo sobrevivirán cuatro grandes bancos en España - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Bankia, Banca civica, CatalunyaCaixa. Esos 3 seguros, ahora solo queda una plaza. Uy que nervios.


----------



## DeCafeina (18 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> €1M ?
> 
> Mariconadas.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena.

(Por el escroto, digo; yo a duras apenas consigo esconder una moneda de dos euros) ::


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Silenciosa
> 
> pásale este link a tu hermano . Lo mismo ha comprado papel del water.
> 
> Sólo sobrevivirán cuatro grandes bancos en España - elEconomista.es



Yo tengo tres hermanos.

Mi hermano mayor que es hinjeniero industrial, ha estado en paro un tiempo pero lleva currando desde la universidad. Tiene una familia y es un gran tipo.

Mi hermano pequeño, está estudiando hinjeniería, saca todo sobresalientes y notables y curra veranos y fines de semana para pagarse los estudios...este es mi debilidad, el año pasado le compré un coche porque se lo ha ganado.

Y luego está el que compró las acciones del Pastor, que le llamamos "El Luisma".....y eso que no se llama así...pero es que es de traca el hombre.....creo que su ídolo es Paco el Pocero por como se comporta.

Ya os podéis imaginar.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bankia, Banca civica, CatalunyaCaixa. Esos 3 seguros, ahora solo queda una plaza. Uy que nervios.



Por méritos onomásticos, NOCAGA no puede quedar excluida del selecto grupo de la gran banca patria. 

[YOUTUBE]SAxeKR6XaA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MariscosRecio (18 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes!! 

Como llevan la mañana?

El SP para bajo en caída libre??


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Ese olor es guano? xDDD

Suerte que ya cerré los largos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Tela telita tela con el mercado. Un pasito palante, maria, un dos tres, una pasito patras.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Menudo trolleo le ha pegado el mercado a más de uno ::



Servidor. De +70 a -30, porque poner un profit un viernes es de pobres.


----------



## atlanterra (18 Nov 2011)

El SP me tiene loco! Esto es lo mas parecido a un casino.


----------



## MariscosRecio (18 Nov 2011)

El chulibex esta como loco como tu dices palante.... patras. yo tengo un corto y me tiene acojonado lo voy ha cerrar ya mismo....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

Como no recupere, esto se pone muy rojoooo


----------



## locoAC (18 Nov 2011)

O es el efecto elecciones en la manada gacelil, o no sé qué cojones hace el Ibex subiendo medio punto, cuando DAX, CAC y su p.m. están bajando casi un 1.

Como sea lo primero, el lunes van a oler el aroma del guiso desde más allá de los pirineos.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La directriz bajista de los grandes bancos, clarísima, es la que frena el avance del IBEX.
> 
> Ayer dije que debían superarse los 350 para evitar el peligro y hoy nos hemos quedado cerquita, pero todavía no (360 y pa'bajo). Aún así, hay un intento de giro en el índice siempre que respete los 270, a ver qué tiene más fuerza...



Ilustro:







Muy similar al IBEX ¿no?

Edito: Romper el canal no significa ir como un tiro a la resistencia 6,5, faltan muchas cosas en ese gráfico, pero era para que se viera la situación más inmediata del índice (soporte en 5,50, resistencia la bajista porculera).


----------



## Caos (18 Nov 2011)

Si cierra por encima de 1206 el lunes posibilidades de rebotón, si cierra por debajo, esto se pone feo de cojones. Queda mucha sesión por delante...

Preferencia de cortos más que de largos ahora para los que no estén posicionados (igual si llegamos a 1225).

Que agustito estoy con mis bear call spreads _"generándome"_ dinero por tocarme los cojones.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2011)

Esos 5,30, vitales, que serían los 8.050 del IBEX.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoy voy como las cabras con el curro pero...que sepan ustedes que me he salido de IBE con muy poquitas pérdidas.
> 
> Yo con estos mareos no me quedo dentro ni loca.
> 
> Iba a ser el paraguas más caro de la historia.



A que precio entraste y a cual te has salido si se puede saber??


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Nov 2011)

Que mas quisiera yo que tener ese kilito de euros
No pensaria si lo invierto en bolsa o no, supongo que me daria igual.
Pero alguien invertira un millon en bolsa asi de golpe, los que moveis mucho lo habeis visto alguna vez?
Perder un 1% en un dia, con un millon metido, tiene que ser para no dormir.


----------



## MariscosRecio (18 Nov 2011)

Padre nuestro, cuida de mi corto.........


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Güenos días, comentario sobre el EUR/USD.
> 
> Hasta estos días el par se había adelantado al movimiento en otras clases (acciones, bonos, tipos, swaps, etc.), pero poco a poco hemos visto como convergían y ya llevamos unos días en los que el EUR/USD lleva apoyado sobre los 1.3440. El problema de este nivel, que es un soporte interanual, es que si se rompe con solvencia (no como en Octubre) mandaría el euro hacia los 1.2-1.18 (no de golpe, se entiende).
> 
> No sé si las acciones seguirían o habría latencia, pero ese apoyo va a ser difícil de romper aunque lo más probable es que ceda (la próxima semana) salvo el riesgo de noticias positivas de peso (como que el BCE anuncie públicamente barra libre, aunque el mercado está descontando intervenciones puntuales un anuncio público podría catapultarlo todo un poco hacia arriba), conforme los bancos franceses que en Octubre realizaron una repatriación record de activos (lo que impulsa la demanda de euros) relajen esas ventas.



Éste análisis mío es de hace días (paso ahora de volver a trazar los fibos tal), pero sigue vigente y pendiente de activar el objetivo bajista en rojo (aunque está cada vez más cerca)





Yo en SP no estoy cerrando la conversión de las operaciones cerradas pq pueden dar pasta visto que el cruce euro/dólar que está magnífico para entrar.


----------



## Estilicón (18 Nov 2011)

Me están entrando ganas de entrar en arcelor. A ver si se me pasa la tontuna :S


----------



## sirpask (18 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A que precio entraste y a cual te has salido si se puede saber??



Si mi cerebro no me falla entró la semana pasada a 4,81, y ¿as salido por lo mismo mas o menos?


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Me están entrando ganas de entrar en arcelor. A ver si se me pasa la tontuna :S



Yo tengo la orden puesta en 13,05
no creo que entre pero te quitas el mono::


----------



## DeCafeina (18 Nov 2011)

¿Son cosas mías o el IBEX parece que quiere dibujar un generoso HCH?. 

(Mis herramientas de análisis son yahoo finance y la portada igmarkets; mi metodología, la de chuparse un dedo y ver a qué sabe).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Nov 2011)

No he podido hoy estar pendiente del hilo, por culpa del trabajo.

Les felicito por sus toques de humor, hoy han estado bastante sembrados. Mención especial a Ghkghk y a Pollastre.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A que precio entraste y a cual te has salido si se puede saber??



4.94 y he salido a 4.88

Normalmente no me importa quedarme dentro en IBE pero esto empieza a ser desquiciante.

Y no entro más hasta que el panorama se aclare, esto a mi me supera bastante...una cosa es invertir y otra jugar a la lotería..yo paso.

Por cierto, estoy deseando ver que dice Mulder hoy.

Yo ayer dije y sigo pensando que hoy iba a ser un día gacelero pero viendo lo que dijo ayer Bertok ya no estoy segura del motivo de la subida de esta mañana.


----------



## Estilicón (18 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo la orden puesta en 13,05
> no creo que entre pero te quitas el mono::



Como ponga yo esa orden rebota fijo en 13,06, que últimamente estoy sembrao ::


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Si mi cerebro no me falla entró la semana pasada a 4,81, y ¿as salido por lo mismo mas o menos?



Hoy esta a 4,86
habra salido ganando,yo la tengo a 5,08


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Ayer estuve haciendo pruebas con los 2 últimos años, y aunque no salieron datos tan buenos como las últimas 50 sesiones, salieron muy bien.

Así que hoy me he decidido a ponerlo en práctica.

Me da entrada 8240 SL 8210 SP 8340, la ejecuto y veo que va perfecta. Me voy a pasear al pequeño y a comer a casa de mis padres, miro en el teletexto y veo que el ibex no ha hecho nuevos mínimos y sigue subiendo.

Llego a casa a ver si ha llegado al SP, y veo que me ha saltado el SL... ::. Miro la gráfica y lo más bajo que ha bajado es a 8235... 

Ya estaba buscando el teléfono de R4 para llamarles, y veo que el futuro ha hecho un spike JUSTO hasta 8210 ::

Vaya comienzo...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!
> 
> Como llevan la mañana?
> 
> El SP para bajo en caída libre??



Hoy no soy de ayuda. Estoy con un poco de pérdidas porque la tasa de aciertos de hoy es baja. Como estoy en la línea de la gacelada y no de los market makers ... mis opiniones son erróneas.::


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Si mi cerebro no me falla entró la semana pasada a 4,81, y ¿as salido por lo mismo mas o menos?



No, de ese 4.81 me salí en 4.98.

Yo hago lo que creo que ustedes llamar ir a por manzanas.

Eso ni lo pongo aquí , entro y salgo en un día con beneficios pequeños.

Pero me tiré Largo con IBE porque me gusta tener o IBE o TEF en cartera pero he pasado de todo...igual en Enero están a 2 euros.

Yo ya no me fío.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

Negrata aporreando la puerta de los cortos...


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, de ese 4.81 me salí en 4.98.
> 
> Yo hago lo que creo que ustedes llamar ir a por manzanas.
> 
> ...



Pues debería replantearse su postura. Ahora que sabemos que tiene hermanos ingenieros, qué mejor que apoyar iniciativas como esta







Hágase accionista (pero con un paquete tamaño ghkghk) y tal vez pueda sorprender a sus hermanos con un interesante a la vez que educativo regalo. Que no todo van a ser paraguas. 

Mire, aquí le pongo la ficha de inscripción al club de accionistas, para cuando se anime: 

Formulario de adhesion al Club del Accionista - Iberdrola

Y recuerde, Iberdrola siempre tiene un detalle para sus accionistas.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> 4.94 y he salido a 4.88
> 
> Normalmente no me importa quedarme dentro en IBE pero esto empieza a ser desquiciante.
> 
> ...



Lo que dije ayer era para las primeras horas de la jornada de hoy.

Ahora estoy en situación neutra pero muy ligeramente alcista. No se dan las condiciones para operar en estos momentos.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

El DAX sigue muy embarrado para hacer scalping, swing y demás. Muchas fugas falsas, demasiadas trampas ... Es difícil encontrar una oportunidad ... a seguir esperando. El SP está más limpio. Si pierde los 1219/18 ... algo de guano viene.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

ITS BACK


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (18 Nov 2011)

Ole, ole!!

Para un día que no miro el Ibex mis Iberdrola han subido un cachito decente.

Yo entré a casi 5 asi que aún me queda para soltarlas pero mira, que eso de que suban me alegra el "corasón" y todo...


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX sigue muy embarrado para hacer scalping, swing y demás. Muchas fugas falsas, demasiadas trampas ... Es difícil encontrar una oportunidad ... a seguir esperando. El SP está más limpio. Si pierde los 1219/18 ... algo de guano viene.



A mí el sistema no me da ni señales. Sólo ruido everywhere.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

doble techo al tick en 8360-8359 en velas de 5-60 minutos, muy claro, pendiente de activar por debajo de 8230 (acompañan divergencias bajistas en MACD y Estocástico). Nos mandaría a la zona de 8100-8090 con el primer soporte fuerte en 8070


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo tengo tres hermanos.
> 
> Mi hermano mayor que es hinjeniero industrial, ha estado en paro un tiempo pero lleva currando desde la universidad. Tiene una familia y es un gran tipo.
> 
> ...



asi asi, presentando a estilicon sus futuros cuñados


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Su hermano mayor creo que tambien se merece un coche, contacteme por privado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Las cuentas de la lechera:

El señor Pollastre acabara con el m5, o en su defecto un x6.
El hermano de la señortia Silenciosa un nuevo serie 3. Con un par de paquetes, y un paraguas.
El señor Bertok, se merece un serie 7, es un señor y va a buenos restaurantes de Madrid.
A claca le venderemos un mini cuando se saque el carnet, de aqui a 4 años. Le haremos una rebaja sustanciosa, y el techo con la bandera de la gran bretaña que se asemejan a lineas del prorealtime.
El señor ghkghk a este ritmo no se comprara un coche, se comprara la BMW entera. Mi nuevo super jefe. 
El señor Faraico otro bmw, esta vez para la señora, un x1.

Y bueno, un buen puñados de z4, que tengo resevados como una serie limitada con el nombre Z4 HVEI35.

Bien esta nueva tecnica de marketing me funciona.

Buen fin de semana, agur.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

me quedo dentro el finde..corto con SL por si Mariano le da por decir que vende las Canarias a los acreedores de deuda el mismo domingo, pero pinta lo que pinta.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Nov 2011)

Vaya bajón final al SAN.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> me quedo dentro el finde..corto con SL por si Mariano le da por decir que vende las Canarias a los acreedores de deuda el mismo domingo, pero pinta lo que pinta.



olé tus webox. Suerte


----------



## olafien (18 Nov 2011)

El subidón de Caixabank, ¿es por el anuncio de dividendo?

Hoy me han dado una buena alegría


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que dije ayer era para las primeras horas de la jornada de hoy.
> 
> Ahora estoy en situación neutra pero muy ligeramente alcista. No se dan las condiciones para operar en estos momentos.



Si, pero en lo que dijiste acertaste...luego la subida no ha sido sólo gacelera....ayer dijiste que la bajada te parecía un fake, o sea, que esta subida de hoy ha sido leoncia no?


----------



## Estilicón (18 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A claca le venderemos *un mini *cuando se saque el carnet, de aqui a 4 años. Le haremos una rebaja sustanciosa, y el techo con la bandera de la gran bretaña que se asemejan a lineas del prorealtime.



Claca, aquí su futuro coche:


----------



## olafien (18 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> me quedo dentro el finde..corto con SL por si Mariano le da por decir que vende las Canarias a los acreedores de deuda el mismo domingo, pero pinta lo que pinta.



Yo también me he quedado corto en CFD's sobre Ibex para el finde, pero es para cubrir la cartera de largo... No sea que gane el PSOE :XX:

Si gana Rajoy no creo que haya subidón: está descontado.

Pero si no saca mayoría absoluta... bufff


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si, pero en lo que dijiste acertaste...luego la subida no ha sido sólo gacelera....ayer dijiste que la bajada te parecía un fake, o sea, que esta subida de hoy ha sido leoncia no?



Ni idea, la sesión de hoy a partir de las 12:00 me tiene desconcertado.

En situaciones así me mantengo fuera de mercado ya que esto va de preservar el capital.

Hay mercado todos los días y con muchas oportunidades.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX sigue muy embarrado para hacer scalping, swing y demás. Muchas fugas falsas, demasiadas trampas ... Es difícil encontrar una oportunidad ... a seguir esperando. El SP está más limpio. Si pierde los 1219/18 ... algo de guano viene.



Se ha cumplido milimétricamente. 4 pipos ganados. Ya estoy en verde, ya era hora. Día muy difícil.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Yo también me he quedado corto en CFD's sobre Ibex para el finde, pero es para cubrir la cartera de largo... No sea que gane el PSOE :XX:
> 
> Si gana Rajoy no creo que haya subidón: está descontado.
> 
> Pero si no saca mayoría absoluta... bufff



bueno con SL 8420, tampoco me preocupa, el lunes estoy de vacas (mi penúltimo día de vacas este año). Por cierto, hoy es otro día más de estructuras fibos en 5 minutos muy claras que pondré después. La subasta ha sido bajista, rara avis.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claca, aquí su futuro coche:









Pues este es el que le ha reservado a su futuro cuñado. 

Bueno, el m3 y esto







que por si no está claro, es un paraguas de piel de cocodrilo, comercializado por ese faro de la mesura y el buen gusto que es Mr. Flavio Briatore. No queda claro si chinito lo incluye como cortesía o es un extra a pagar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ni idea, la sesión de hoy a partir de las 12:00 me tiene desconcertado.
> 
> En situaciones así me mantengo fuera de mercado ya que esto va de preservar el capital.
> 
> Hay mercado todos los días y con muchas oportunidades.



Hasta el vencimiento del futuro del ESTX50 suele ser muy tendencial y es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

De hoy no vamos a sacar muchas conclusiones al haber vencido el contrato de noviembre, pero bueno, vamos allá.

La sesión ha sido muy parca, con muy pocos movimientos, y los pocos que hemos tenido han sido de volumen medio-bajo para lo que ha sido el resto de la semana. En general ha sido un día comprador y muy poco vendedor.

No me he acordado de actualizar el contrato al vencimiento actual, así que no tengo datos más allá de las 16:45, aunque desde las 14:45 ya no había nadie operando para el vencimiento, se nota que todo el dinero se había ido al otro contrato.

No tengo subasta ni conclusiones hoy 

Que le vamos a hacer, de todas formas no creo que se pudiera haber sacado alguna conclusión de hoy, mejor mirar el eurusd


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

Parece que también hay un doble suelo en eur/dólar en 1,34985 y 1,34983 relativamente claro, aunque aún está muy lejos de la zona de activación. Estaremos vigilantes aunque el CCI y MACD invitan.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

DAX: rebote en 5780. A ver hasta donde nos lleva.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX: rebote en 5780. A ver hasta donde nos lleva.



20 pipos superfáciles ganados. El nivel de 80 ha sido soporte todo el día.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

no parece muy claro, pasamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2011)

Buen fin de semana! ME voy a tomar el solecito ::


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Vamos montados en el SP (6 minis):cook: desde los 1214 largos. Sin SP de momento. SL -6


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las cuentas de la lechera:
> 
> El señor Pollastre acabara con el m5, o en su defecto un x6.
> El hermano de la señortia Silenciosa un nuevo serie 3. Con un par de paquetes, y un paraguas.
> ...



Sr. chinito, me subo al tsunami-tendencia vendedora:
Vendo Skoda Fabia con 4 años y 7.200 Km. SEMINUEVO.
Con las ganancias compraría.. Botines.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen fin de semana! ME voy a tomar el solecito ::



Brutal, casi me caigo de la silla :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2011)

Largo SP (futuro) 1215.5, SL colocado en 1216. SP dónde nos lleven.


Edit: Saltó el SL.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos montados en el SP (6 minis):cook: desde los 1214 largos. Sin SP de momento. SL -6



Me apeo con 6 pipos. Ya tengo un día estupendísimo con los dos últimos trades.

Ahora solo a observar y desde luego, nada de estar largo el finde. Bajo el cargador al mínimo.:XX:


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2011)

Largos mal, cortos peor... yo cerré esta mañana los minis de ayer y hasta lunes, vacaciones...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Veo mucho bandazo en el SP. Están volviendo los algos meneando y poniendo cebos. Se augura una last hour muy movida.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Nov 2011)

Bueno, damas y caballeros, hasta el lunes por la mañana. 

Y los que vayan a votar el domingo, recuerden: *no se les ocurra presentarse en los colegios electorales a las 9:00 AM*, no tienten a la suerte; si por una de estas una mesa está sin constituir, le toca el premio al primer elector que se presenta en el colegio. 

Luego no digan que no están advertidos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2011)

Hellion, es el mejor consejo que me han dado en años.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2011)

Me logueo para agradecer a los señores GT y TheHellion, uno por hacerme caer de la silla de la risa, y el otro por darme otro motivo para no ir a votar el domingo.

El sp caminito del rojo de nuevo, como le gusta este color al sp ultimamente. 

El lunes pepon con mariguano, eso dice el señor Votin, asi que sera verdad.


----------



## Caos (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Veo mucho bandazo en el SP. Están volviendo los algos meneando y poniendo cebos. Se augura una last hour muy movida.



Una pista, aunque no sé si cara al cierre, pero sí cara al futuro: Se compran sectores defensivos y se están vendiendo cíclicas. Re-equilibrando carteras.

The Hellion no pensaba ir a votar, pero por si me da el venazo de votar al partido de la marihuana o algo así, gracias por avisar (aunque me temo que estaré sobando a esa hora).


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Una pista, aunque no sé si cara al cierre, pero sí cara al futuro: Se compran sectores defensivos y se están vendiendo cíclicas.
> 
> Re-equilibrando carteras.



Sí, había visto que las cíclicas estaban significativamente peor en performance en el día que otros valores relacionados con agua y electricidad. Me sorprende un poco más el comportamiento de la plata. Vale que puede ser un rebote normal tras el desplome de ayer .... para llenar el horno, pero debería darse otro hostión en plan latigazo como le gusta a este activo.

Un hecho es incuestionable. Cuando un soporte genera rebote ... es llegar a él y rebotar. Eso ya pasó en el 1210 aprox. Ahora lo mangonea y no rebota con fuerza. No quiere decir que vaya a suceder ... pero la antesala a perder un soporte está en no tenerlo respecto.


----------



## Caos (18 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, había visto que las cíclicas estaban significativamente peor en performance en el día que otros valores relacionados con agua y electricidad. Me sorprende un poco más el comportamiento de la plata. Vale que puede ser un rebote normal tras el desplome de ayer .... para llenar el horno, pero debería darse otro hostión en plan latigazo como le gusta a este activo.
> 
> Un hecho es incuestionable. Cuando un soporte genera rebote ... es llegar a él y rebotar. Eso ya pasó en el 1210 aprox. Ahora lo mangonea y no rebota con fuerza. No quiere decir que vaya a suceder ... pero la antesala a perder un soporte está en no tenerlo respecto.



Al parecer la caída tan enorme de la plata ayer fue porque un broker o cámara de compensación de Shangai subió los margenes de apalancamiento. Le tocaba bajar igual, pero igual no tanto. Por cierto, es un ejemplo de lo que puede pasar cuando se empiezan con margin calls, demanda de colateral, etc. a la bolsa, bonos le puede pasar lo mismo.

La verdad es que en plata no tengo ninguna posición abierta ahora mismo, pero sigo opinando lo mismo que hace dos meses, está muy débil y una caída fuerte similar a la de Septiembre cuando bajen otras materias primas o las acciones es muy probable. Pero bueno, me quise adelantar a la caída del crudo y me quede fuera del mercado con pérdidas, así que me podría equivocar, pero son dos cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## ponzi (18 Nov 2011)

Señores acabo de meterme en la cnmv y no se han declarado los cortos y hoy tocaba, nose si se hace en el mismo día o al día siguiente.Desde luego si para el lunes no están declarados prepárense





A mi que me gusta bastante la música y tengo como hobby coleccionar guitarras mientras otros coleccionan buenas ginebras o tentar las leyes naturales de la física con mesas de cristal hoy me quedo con esta canción y 

Steppenwolf - Born to be Wild (Subtitulos en Español) - YouTube

Solo queda decir ...Manten tu motor en marcha

Pd: me gustan bastante las tónicas a ver si me animo un día con un buen gintonic con las ginebras que os he visto postear , veo que sois entendidos en la materia.

Aquí un servidos se va de parranda y os deseo buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2011)

Vaya cierre mas aburrido. Na de na.


----------



## pollastre (18 Nov 2011)

jojojojojooo... malditoh roedoh especuladoh.....

dí que vengo de tomarme dos cervecitas, y me ha hecho reir a base de bien...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen fin de semana! ME voy a tomar el solecito ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2011)

La semana que viene tenemos dos días de gratis, el jueves y el viernes (casi) es festivo en usa,


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

Qué opináis del doble techo? me animé al corto pq es un máximo intradiario no cercano, ya hizo 2 estructuras, la 3ª en caso de existir no lo mandaría a más de 8420 y hay cierta divergencia precio y MACD, me gustaba vamos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Una pista, aunque no sé si cara al cierre, pero sí cara al futuro: Se compran sectores defensivos y se están vendiendo cíclicas. Re-equilibrando carteras.
> 
> The Hellion no pensaba ir a votar, pero por si me da el venazo de votar al partido de la marihuana o algo así, gracias por avisar (aunque me temo que estaré sobando a esa hora).



Será hoy pq TEF,BBVA,SAN e IBERD han llegado a caer este año alrededor de un 40% y están más cerca de mínimos que de valores no máximos, que de valores medios, mientras que hay valores cíclicos como Gas Natural, Ferrovial etc considerados cíclicos que les va bastante bien.
El IBEX no lo ha hecho caer 3500 ptos este año los valores medio y desde luego los chicharros menos aún dada su baja ponderación, son los SAN,TEF etc los que se lo llevan/llevarán al pozo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Sí, hablaba de la sesión de hoy en USA. Ha servido para cambiar la cartera sin que aparentemente haya ido a ninguna parte por el cierre plano.
> 
> Se notaba que había vencimientos y no se quería marear mucho, pero entre bambalinas si que ha habido movimientos.
> 
> ...



Ok, no leí los hilos anteriores, diculpas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Nov 2011)

El cruce eur/dólar está siendo muy noble. después de corregir al tick perfecto del fibo del 61,8%, ha iniciado el camino a la zona de activación (por debajo del mínimo de la primera estructura bajista), ya está en zona de 38,2 y 0 porcentual de retroceso, pronto lo sabremos si activa o no. Todo sigue lo previsto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿cómo ven a ARCELOR?
¿Está para entrar y sacarle algunos céntimos?.
¿Está para olvidarse de ella?
¿Está para esperar una mayor bajada y después subida?.
Espero que estén pasando un fantástico fin de semana (con gintonics de alta alcurnia incluidos).
Gracias.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2011)

Merece la pena leerlo.

Políticos, no gracias: 'Going Galt: Broker Hedge cierra firme con carta escalofriante sobre el mercado


----------



## VOTIN (19 Nov 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿cómo ven a ARCELOR?
> ¿Está para entrar y sacarle algunos céntimos?.
> ¿Está para olvidarse de ella?
> ¿Está para esperar una mayor bajada y después subida?.
> ...



Yo voy cargao de Arcelor
al ser un valor chicharrero puedes ganar mucha pasta,pero tambien perderla
tu vigila que no pierda el soporte de 13 ,porque se hundira
ojala que suba a 15......:cook:


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo voy cargao de Arcelor
> al ser un valor chicharrero puedes ganar mucha pasta,pero tambien perderla
> tu vigila que no pierda el soporte de 13 ,porque se hundira
> ojala que suba a 15......:cook:



Tiene más peligro ... que Franco con metralleta en el 28!!!!

Su homologo en el IBEX es Acerinox y está muy próximo a los 9 euros en donde está el soporte importante y si lo pierde, se dará un buen paseo a la baja, probablemente.

Valores usanos cíclicos del estilo a ambos, han dibujado pautas similares (más adelantadas) y han roto hacia abajo.

Que tengan suerte, pero vigilen los stops no vayan a hacerse daño.::


----------



## goldbolsa (19 Nov 2011)

El IBEX va a seguir cayendo hasta que se encuentre una solución.. supongo que el suelo estará en el 6000...

Saludos


----------



## The Hellion (19 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena leerlo.
> 
> Políticos, no gracias: 'Going Galt: Broker Hedge cierra firme con carta escalofriante sobre el mercado



Me he conectado simplemente para darte las gracias... y para recomendar a todo el mundo que lo quiera leer que lo lea en el inglés original. 

Yo mañana estoy en la fiestas de la democracia todo el día, pero igual el lunes me animo a traducirlo, porque es acongojante (y por cierto, nada que no cupiese imaginar, por lo menos potencialmente; lo mismo que no hay pan para tanto chorizo, no puede haber subyacente para tanto derivado.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2011)

goldbolsa dijo:


> El IBEX va a seguir cayendo hasta que se encuentre una solución.. supongo que el suelo estará en el 6000...
> 
> Saludos



Dígame que su alter nick no es robotnick :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena leerlo.
> 
> Políticos, no gracias: 'Going Galt: Broker Hedge cierra firme con carta escalofriante sobre el mercado



Interesante. La lógica nos dice a todos que el castillo de naipes con esta tormenta debe caer.
Otra cosa son las ideas políticas de la señora, llamar a Obama marxista indica que debe estar en las antípodas de la derecha. No sé si miente por ignorancia o fanatismo, el principal culpable de la situación en USA es el lobby de GS, MS, ML, BS, etc.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Nov 2011)

Buenas y lluviosas tardes,

Mariguano ya esta haciendo de las suyas, en tierras judias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2011)

A los cuidadores del POP y SAN ya les han dicho en el briefing de hoy que no esperen salir de aquí antes de navidad. Qué monos, se han traído el árbol y lo están decorando ::


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas y lluviosas tardes,
> 
> Mariguano ya esta haciendo de las suyas, en tierras judias.




Esto es guano para mañana ... al menos de inicio. No descarto que esta noche, el overnight, sea guanoso para que mañana en algún momento venga una vuelta de aupa. Sería la ceremonia de la confusión puesto que el horno se ha ido llenando bastante.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

He vuelto a ver en 5 minutos el IBEX del viernes-jueves configurando el CCI en 14;6 para ralentelizarlo, el estocástico lento para suavizar las llegadas a zona de sobrecompra y venta y MACD. Además de lo comentado en algún post anterior, el CCI ya ha atravesado la zona de sobrecompra a la baja, al ser el indicador más adelantado, lo siguiente que hacemos es ver si hay correlación con el estocástico en su trazado (que muchas veces no lo hay),nos situamos en él y tb vemos que viene de sobrecompra y finalmente, el MACD viene de hacer un máximo inferior (pq parece un máximo, a ver en lo que queda..) al máximo anterior. Estos patrones se pueden ver en cualquier valor, y podría ser indicativo de un intensa bajada.
Bueno, soy parte interesada, a ver la realidad lo que dice. En todo caso, tenemos los futuros y el cruce euro/dólar también como indicadores adelantados que prontito empezarán a enseñarnos detalles para mañana.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es guano para mañana ... al menos de inicio. No descarto que esta noche, el overnight, sea guanoso para que mañana en algún momento venga una vuelta de aupa. Sería la ceremonia de la confusión puesto que el horno se ha ido llenando bastante.



Lo mismo el mossad tiene informacion privilegiada y saben que mariano no va a tener mayoria absoluta??


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A los cuidadores del POP y SAN ya les han dicho en el briefing de hoy que no esperen salir de aquí antes de navidad. Qué monos, se han traído el árbol y lo están decorando ::



Que me guarden algo de púas para el espumillón del árbol de Navidad...::


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A los cuidadores del POP y SAN ya les han dicho en el briefing de hoy que no esperen salir de aquí antes de navidad. Qué monos, se han traído el árbol y lo están decorando ::



Ponga usted esta, más acorde con lo que nos viene

[YOUTUBE]VYWlhwmxg7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2011)

Órdenes para el SP: venta en 1210, SL 1225, SP 1195 en muy corto, SP1120 en corto.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Nov 2011)

yo sigo pensando como la semana pasada, q vienen bajadas para probar los minimos de nuevo(como Atman), rompimos el triangulo y no hizo nunca un amago serio de volver a el

si los primeros dias de esta semana son de bajada (con mucha volatilidad, pero con tendencia bajista) yo creo q puede ser realista un escenario como el planteado por atman

es cierto q es una bajada en la q los "canarios" no han ido acordes a los indices, pero quizas por eso mismo, la gente no se las cree y sin violencia van haciendo camino

lo q digo es en relacion a los gusanos y DAX, el ibex perfectamente puede ir por libre y como locomotora europea subir con fuerza


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Órdenes para el SP: venta en 1210, SL 1225, SP 1195 en muy corto, SP1120 en corto.



Ojalá falle en lo que voy a escribir, pero no descarto para nada que se abra en plan "guano's day" y después venga una vuelta de cierta contundencia.
Yo tengo todo fuera por lo que me dá igual un escenario que otro mientras que sea limpio y ofrezca buenas oportunidades de trading.

Suerte y ya sabe, al loro con los stops.::


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo Janus, les vine comentando lo del Supercomité ese... y ha sido ahora cuando realmente se empieza a lanzar, así que antes de ser "mainstream" podemos tener una torta buena. Acabo de mirarlo. La fecha límite era este miércoles 23. Si no hay acuerdo, S&P puede aplicar una rebaja inmediata del rating, puesto que está anunciada.

Además, podría ser una jugada muy apetitosa para los leoncios. Muchíiiiisima gente se pone larga de cara al viernes negro, es uno de esos "mitos" que a veces priman sobre todas las cosas y habrá gente que incluso siendo claramente bajista, vaya a buscar ese rally. Mi impresión es que los leoncios se han estado quedando al margen a la espera precisamente de esto. Tal vez después de ese pequeño machetazo, tengamos rally navideño, corto eso sí, pero tal vez intenso, propiciado, otra vez, por los perroflautas, que tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo sí o sí.

En mi escenario me surge una "pega" importante: no me creo que nos marchemos abajo sin poner a prueba la EMA200.

Ah! Respecto a los stops, como usted comprenderá, con 15 puntos de SL, voy con minis. Tendría que confirmar muy claramente para que cambiara a largos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá falle en lo que voy a escribir, pero no descarto para nada que se abra en plan "guano's day" y después venga una vuelta de cierta contundencia.
> Yo tengo todo fuera por lo que me dá igual un escenario que otro mientras que sea limpio y ofrezca buenas oportunidades de trading.
> 
> Suerte y ya sabe, al loro con los stops.::



Yo tb creo que empezará guanista y luego corregirá.
En todo caso, el megahiperguano lo veremos en febrero-marzo entiendo.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2011)

A las buenas noches!

Tenemos el horno lleno de carne de gacela con mucha fe en el año mariano, ahora solo falta hacer la maniobra de giro para comenzar el asado, estoy seguro de que va a salir muy sabroso.

Cuando todas las gacelas hayan sentido el calor en sus carnes huirán despavoridas y empezará el rally navideño, entonces el gacelerío se reirá con esa sonrisa contrariada que pone alguien a quien le han hecho una jugada sucia y volverán a entrar al abrigo del rally navideño (o mejor podríamos decir lateral navideño) y finalmente tendremos nuevo asado empezando el año.

No se si ocurrirá de esta forma pero por intuición diría que si, el hermano de silenciosa ayuda como sentimiento contrario


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2011)

Bueno, para empezar la semana (como bien es sabido la gente decente empezamos la semana los domingos por la tarde, si me incluyo entre la gente decente :: ) os cuelgo una gráfica (escala semanal) que representa el precio de una acción del SAN entre el precio de una acción del BBVA, el RTI. ( es lo que tiene este país, entre tormenta de verano y tormenta de verano has de hacer alguna cosa). 







Lo primero que observo en el RTI es que El Marqués le está mojando la oreja a FG (hoygan que no sabía que era un parguela que comenzo trabajando como programador!!!). Aún más desde el pico de la burbuja inmobiliaria allá por el 2007 de inicio de esta época de luz y color que nos han metido.
También parece que se está formando una bandera, que indicaría el RTI seguiría la senda ascendente iniciada el 2007. Guano mode reactivated para BBVA, que últimamente se ha venido diciendo que se comportaba mejor que el SAN. Aunque si se rompe el canal bajista, sería superguano relativo para el SAN.

Ale fin de ida de olla. Me pongo a ver el Corinthians-Atlético Mineiro.

Salud y buenas plusvis!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Nov 2011)

Tu si que eres un parguela redomao, juasssssss.
Esa frase la escucho a diario.

El señor Mulder ha dado otra leccion de como el mercado se comporta en su modo hijoputesco. Y esto es porque el señor Mulder es otro leoncio, o como le dice su mujer, tigre que estas hecho una fiera. :XX:

Bueno si me aseguran el hipermegaultraguano para marzo, hasta veo con buenos ojos los 10.700 del dia 14 de diciembre a las 12:26 am.

Claca queremos mas Carrefoures que hace dias que no nos pones ningun grafico dond entrar, y mi broker ya me ha llamado para preguntarme si es que no opero. Le he contestado que estoy pendiente del grafico que en el foro burbuja postea un chico para entrar en algun valor. Se ha quedado ojiplatico, soy su unico cliente que no compra valores por recomendacion del señor Hodar.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tu si que eres un parguela redomao, juasssssss.
> Esa frase la escucho a diario.
> 
> El señor Mulder ha dado otra leccion de como el mercado se comporta en su modo hijoputesco. Y esto es porque el señor Mulder es otro leoncio, o como le dice su mujer, tigre que estas hecho una fiera. :XX:
> ...



Hamijo, los índices aún no han hecho nada:: para lo que deben estar preparando. Todos vamos acertar porque bajará y luego subirá (podremos decir yalodeciayo) o subira y luego bajará (podremos decir yalodeciayo) o incluso alguno podrá decir "yalodeciayo y por eso estaba en la barrera". De momento solo son elucubraciones y aún estando acertados, es cuestión de timming que es la esencia del mercado.
La partida se jugará en el tablero con balas de verdad, y nos veremos todos a la vuelta (corriendo, corneados, cojeando o escayolados).
Lo que sí es un acierto, es decir "cuidado ahí afuera que hace mucho frío ... y se trata de llegar al siguiente invierno en condiciones favorables".

Dicho esto, el sesgo que se ve en los charts es bajista pero hay un condimiento a este preparado que es muy contundente, las perroflautadas .... que veremos muchas esta semana.:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2011)

Un día de acción de gracias sin rally, no es trading ni es ná

Fdo. Excelentísimo y exultante señor de la élite


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un día de acción de gracias sin rally, no es trading ni es ná
> 
> Fdo. Excelentísimo y exultante señor de la élite



No es el próximo 24 (jueves)??
es cierto que el o los días previos históricamente sube y suele ser a partir de un mínimo mensual. Tenemos margen de...mañana o pasado como mucho para verlo (ese mínimo).


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No es el próximo 24 (jueves)??
> es cierto que el o los días previos históricamente sube y suele ser a partir de un mínimo mensual. Tenemos margen de...mañana o pasado como mucho para verlo (ese mínimo).



...y al día siguiente es casi festivo. 

O sea tres días para hacer trading de manera noble...


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2011)

Mañana abrimos con hostia a la baja.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (20 Nov 2011)

Ahora que esta confirmada la victoria de la Totonen,, como van los futuros del Ibex ?¿::


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2011)

Cuidado con los valores dependientes del consumo interno


----------



## esseri (20 Nov 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ...Los que se han ido allí son el visillófilas, el Sardinita, MonsterSpeculator, Starkiller, nora, esseri, y otros más.



Linkea un post mío donde diga eso, akí, allí o donde kieras y me largo 6 meses de la burbu , de cara a la paré y sin postre.

// end alusiones & ostópik, sorry.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Nov 2011)

¿FG es gay? que fuerte, como se haga público mis BBVas al carallo

parguela
1. adj. coloq. Cád., Jaén y Mál. Parecido a una mujer en su persona y en sus maneras. U. t. c. s. m.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Ahora que esta confirmada la victoria de la Totonen,, como van los futuros del Ibex ?¿::



El eur/usd de momento tranquilito


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

euro/dólar mostrando un gap bajista en ultracorto, 10 pipos apalancados de regalo..granujetes asiáticos!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Nov 2011)

aprovecho que estais con el eur/usd, para preguntar como lo veis a corto y medio plazo.
mas cerca de 1.30 o de 1,40?

ale, ya tenemos mari-g/h-uano.


----------



## Estilicón (20 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Tenemos el horno lleno de carne de gacela con mucha fe en el año mariano, ahora solo falta hacer la maniobra de giro para comenzar el asado, estoy seguro de que va a salir muy sabroso.
> 
> ...



Habrá que echar un vistazo a los futuros a ver como se toma el mercado mañana lo de las elecciones, antes de pensar en hacer algo. 

Esperaría algo de subida, luego unos días de guano y después algo de rally navideño. Pero no me baso en nada. Aunque ahora mismo no estoy dentro, es más la expresión de un deseo :fiufiu:.

No os metais con el hermano de silenciosa. Yo sé lo que es ser considerado el hermano menos listo de la familia. Y es muy duro :´(.


----------



## atlanterra (20 Nov 2011)

Que pesados estais con el guano....

Mañana suben las bolsas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> aprovecho que estais con el eur/usd, para preguntar como lo veis a corto y medio plazo.
> mas cerca de 1.30 o de 1,40?
> 
> ale, ya tenemos mari-g/h-uano.



pongo un gráfico a medio plazo (3 meses) en la página 236


----------



## matt (20 Nov 2011)

El eurodólar, tras titubeos en la zona de soporte de 1,35, ya muestra claramente sus intenciones alcistas. Así, creo que mañana la prima española bajará bastante y las bolsas lo celebrarán. 
Presumiblemente estemos ante el incio del rally de navidad.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que pesados estais con el guano....
> 
> Mañana suben las bolsas.



puede, pero después del almuerzo..antes desayunamos guano


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Nov 2011)

matt dijo:


> El eurodólar, tras titubeos en la zona de soporte de 1,35, ya muestra claramente sus intenciones alcistas. Así, creo que mañana la prima española bajará bastante y las bolsas lo celebrarán.
> Presumiblemente estemos ante el incio del rally de navidad.



rally de scalextric, nada de 1000 Lagos, Paris-Dakar etc.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Nov 2011)

buenas noches...mañana abrimos con guano del bueno.

A veces da gusto ver la bolsa desde la barrera...estando fuera.

PD: Podéis meteros con mi hermano....lo que ha comprado del Pastor era de un crédito que pidió hace un par de meses "para ir tirando" de 6000 leuros. Le quedaban unos 2000 y los ha "hinvertido"...yo es que prefiero no saber pero mi madre se empeña en ponerme al día.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2011)

SP haciendo un poco de aguas


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2011)

Jarrrr!!!. Abre duro el SP, en mínimos del viernes. Por debajo los 1180/90. Ahí hay posible oportunidad de rebote.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

En busca de los 1200... Qué gran recibimiento Mariano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿FG es gay? que fuerte, como se haga público mis BBVas al carallo
> 
> parguela
> 1. adj. coloq. Cád., Jaén y Mál. Parecido a una mujer en su persona y en sus maneras. U. t. c. s. m.









La RAE es como la campanilla siempre va por detrás de la lengua (infame)

Llamar parguela a alguien también es usado calificar a un sujeto como tonto, tonto del culo, tontolaba, tontolapolla y demás calificativos que denoten incapacidad demostrada para llevar a cabo cualquier operación de mayor comlejidad que la de atarse los zapatos.

A su servicio para ulteriores consultas.


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En busca de los 1200... Qué gran recibimiento Mariano



Entre decir "ya está, lo conseguí" y decir "señores, reunión a las dos de la mañana para debatir próximas acciones en pos del país así como presentar los nombres de los próximos ministros ... y todo ello brindado con agua del grifo como signo de esfuerzo de todos y por todos", SE HA QUEDADO CON LA PRIMERA ELECCIÓN.::

Todo sea por llenar el horno del Sr Mulder para que pueda empezar el vuelta y vuelta:XX: pero como este tipo tampoco entienda cómo funcionan los mercados ... va a ser Mercadona el gran triunfador de la crisis. Yo de momento, ya tengo pasta en un fondo en Luxemburgo, porque la Merkel es otra que tal baila.:bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entre decir "ya está, lo conseguí" y decir "señores, reunión a las dos de la mañana para debatir próximas acciones en pos del país así como presentar los nombres de los próximos ministros ... y todo ello brindado con agua del grifo como signo de esfuerzo de todos y por todos", SE HA QUEDADO CON LA PRIMERA ELECCIÓN.::
> 
> Todo sea por llenar el horno del Sr Mulder para que pueda empezar el vuelta y vuelta:XX: pero como este tipo tampoco entienda cómo funcionan los mercados ... va a ser Mercadona el gran triunfador de la crisis. Yo de momento, ya tengo pasta en un fondo en Luxemburgo, porque la Merkel es otra que tal baila.:bla:



Sr. Janus, sobrestima ustec la capacidad de gobierno de este nuestro pais. Las medidas que van a tomar hace ya tiempo que están negro sobre blanco (y no, no me refiero a las compañias nocturnas de algunos conforeros :fiufiu: ) dictadas por nuestra frau lider. 
De todas formas tiene ustec razón y podían dar algo de ejemplo.


----------



## vyk (21 Nov 2011)

La prima de riesgo está bajando: 436.9


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y al día siguiente es casi festivo.
> 
> O sea tres días para hacer trading de manera noble...



no entiendo, explicate


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, sobrestima ustec la capacidad de gobierno de este nuestro pais. Las medidas que van a tomar hace ya tiempo que están negro sobre blanco (y no, no me refiero a las compañias nocturnas de algunos conforeros :fiufiu: ) dictadas por nuestra frau lider.
> De todas formas tiene ustec razón y podían dar algo de ejemplo.



... pero al menos un poquito de "sensibilidad". Está claro que Merkel = Elaine Marley y Sarkozy = Lechuck, pero al menos brindarlo con Grog = agua del florero.

Le dejo un pequeño obsequio que nos trae a la actualidad (y de paso ilustra a otros foreros de tamaño placer poder contar sus aventuras) aquellas interminables tardes del año 92 para derrotar al pirata a base de insultos!!!. Qué tiempos, aún lo tengo en un disco (el I y el II).

Comic page


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana abrimos con hostia a la baja.



y luego que?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Olvidaros de la política, que ahora resultará que Rajoy va a cambiar la orientación técnica de los mercados mundiales!!. Tendremos una bajada previa al minirally de este próximo mes y luego tocará tobogán, nada más (y se harán estructuras de impulso, canales, triángulos, banderas , gallardetes, HCH, suelos redondeados, diamantes y otras figuras técnicas de forma independiente hasta que la economía se recupere, y eso hasta dentro de bastante tiempo, no lo veremos, si es que lo vemos). El IBEX hace lo que hace al igual que el MIB u otros por la ponderación de sus valores más fuertes en mercados nacionales e internacionales. Si se desinfla la burbuja bursátil en Brasil, ya puede haber 5 parados en toda España, que Telefónica en fundamentales se iria literalmente al carajo (se irá muy cerca del carajo en el medio plazo).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

En su honor Sr. Janus.

Y si, menudas tardes...

Le estoy echando un ojo al comic... :XX:


----------



## Caos (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Olvidaros de la política, que ahora resultará que Rajoy va a cambiar la orientación técnica de los mercados mundiales!!. Tendremos una bajada previa al minirally de este próximo mes y luego tocará tobogán, nada más (y se harán estructuras de impulso, canales, triángulos, banderas , gallardetes, HCH, suelos redondeados, diamantes y otras figuras técnicas de forma independiente hasta que la economía se recupere, y eso hasta dentro de bastante tiempo, no lo veremos, si es que lo vemos). El IBEX hace lo que hace al igual que el MIB u otros por la ponderación de sus valores más fuertes en mercados nacionales e internacionales. Si se desinfla la burbuja bursátil en Brasil, ya puede haber 5 parados en toda España, que Telefónica en fundamentales se iria literalmente al carajo (se irá muy cerca del carajo en el medio plazo).



Correcto. Corrección hasta los 1144 aprox. en el SP500 lo veo bastante probable próximos días (minicorrección Miércoles a Viernes por Acción de gracios _'alomejoh'_ pero nada garantizado), una vez se rompa el soporte de la MM50 con solvencia. Luego un minirally (pero no gran cosa, mi target sigue siendo que el SP500 acabe entre 1170-1210 aprox. a finales de año) y ya en Enero-Febrero rotura de ese nivel para bajar a los infiernos. Si rompe los 1144 antes de fin de año habría que revisar el escenario (y la cosa se pondría muy bajista).

Spreads, tipos, crédito en general se adelantarán a la caída y el mercado de liquidez ya lleva lanzando señales desde hace semanas (pero como dije el otro día, estos pueden adelantarse durante semanas e incluso meses, así que el timing es complicado). 2012 va a ser un año muy duro y las cotizadas no se van a librar ni por asomo.

Para más cojones el IBEX (ya que estamos en el hilo del IBEX) es un índice sobrevalorado desde hace años respecto a otros índices, igual que la economía española.

Marijuano no importa, está descontado, e incluso supone más riesgo bajista que alcista (capaz de liarla es, como todos los políticos españoles, cuando empiece con gilipolleces de 'es un problema de confianza' y 'no fluye er crédito' y demás sandeces y como se encante con "las medidas").


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2011)

Como siempre, en españa perdemos la perspectiva, si es que la hemos tenido alguna vez. Tooodas las televisiones buscando las portadas de los periódicos españoles.. y nadie se ha preocupado por mostrar la reacción en los medios internacionales, que al final son los que van a movernos la silla.

Después de ojear lo que hay a esta hora por ahí... mis conclusiones son que el resultado está descontado y que si Rajoy quiere tiempo, mañana mismo debería presentar un equipo de transición y a ser posible tambien a su equipo económico y de la misma irse a Moncloa y mostrar que YA se está trabajando conjuntamente. Eso y la ayuda del BCE puede darle algo más de tiempo.

La lectura del resultado es que los españoles aceptan que hay que recortar y han elegido a quien pueda hacer esos recortes. Que las cosas vana a ir a peor antes de empezar a mejorar y que puede crearse un mejor clima para los negocios.


----------



## olafien (21 Nov 2011)

Si España fuera circunscripción única: PP 158, PSOE 102, IU 25, UPyD 17, CiU 15, PNV y Amaiur 5; Resto 23.

Rajoy le debe la mayoría absoluta a la división provincial y al mínimo de 2 diputados por provincia...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

90 € en 15 segundos, salimos. Ahora a operar.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

De momento parece que tenemos gap a la baja.

La razón por la que la alternancia de un partido a otro tras unas elecciones resulta en un día de caídas en bolsa es porque todo el lobbysmo de las grandes empresas está en el terreno equivocado y hablando con los interlocutores equivocados. Y cuentan tanto las nacionales como las extranjeras, algunas tienen contratos ya adjudicados que ahora podrían cancelarse.

A pesar de ello llevamos mucho tiempo sabiendo que el PP iba a ganar estas elecciones y es posible que ya se hayan realizado movimientos tendentes a estar en sintonía con los nuevos amos del gobierno, lo único que quedaba por ver era si la mayoría es absoluta o no, porque también de ello depende que el poder lobbysta empresarial sea más o menos poderoso.

Estás son las razones por las que espero caídas para hoy, aunque matizando con lo que acabo de explicar anteriormente.


----------



## olafien (21 Nov 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Yo también me he quedado corto en CFD's sobre Ibex para el finde, pero es para cubrir la cartera de largo... No sea que gane el PSOE :XX:
> 
> Si gana Rajoy no creo que haya subidón: está descontado.
> 
> Pero si no saca mayoría absoluta... bufff




Cerrados los cortos. No se ha dado el motivo que cubrían, pero he ganado unos euritos


----------



## faraico (21 Nov 2011)

Buenos días tengan, 


Está bien esta noticia?

Estando la acción a 6, a este se las compra alguien a 8?

Para no tirar la acción?Pero tampoco me parece tanto como para afectar al volumen del SAN, no??

Horta-Osorio se deshace de sus acciones de Santander y se embolsa 1,27 millones - Cotizalia.com

ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

hemos activado doble techo de los 8360 al caer de los 8230. Si bajamos de los 8190..próxima parada los 8090-8100


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Ojo, que hoy es cuando los osos saltan la trinchera y nos llevan al infierno


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

bueno, hoy no trabajo (último día de vacación). Ahora parece que hace un pull, pero el doble techo está ya activado. Venga a caer de los 8190.


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Nov 2011)

¿qué le pasa a las bolsas, por qué caen si ha salido rajoy debería estar subiendo a tope?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿qué le pasa a las bolsas, por qué caen si ha salido rajoy debería estar subiendo a tope?



Sin duda, el DAX se va al cielo si gana Rajoy.... )


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿qué le pasa a las bolsas, por qué caen si ha salido rajoy debería estar subiendo a tope?



BME la está sosteniendo un hinversoh que parece que está preparando una OPA de exclusión... El viernes se le vio a bordo de una locomotora, por cierto.


----------



## faraico (21 Nov 2011)

san y pop siguen agarrados a 5,50 y 3 respectivamente


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> BME la está sosteniendo un hinversoh que parece que está preparando una OPA de exclusión... El viernes se le vio a bordo de una locomotora, por cierto.



Está siendo recurrentemente la mejor del Ibex, pero solos no lo podemos hacer todo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Nov 2011)

Guanos días...

Entro largo en SAN, 5,507... vamos a ver si no me falla el soporte tras el cual he puesto el SL :rolleye:

¿Qué tal les va a uds la mañana?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> BME la está sosteniendo un hinversoh que parece que está preparando una OPA de exclusión... El viernes se le vio a bordo de una locomotora, por cierto.



Si, y dicen por los corrillos de negocios al más alto nivel, que ha conseguido quitar lo BK de los carrefour, donde a partir de ahora solo habrá MCD. Tambien está presionando para que se deje de comercializar pessi en los supermercados.

Mucho poderí*o* ya, mucho.

edito: Espectador sr O.B.I. (estec un jedi acronimizado es!)
Oh! mi post 1000, cuan feliz soy! :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, y dicen por los corrillos de negocios al más alto nivel, que ha conseguido quitar lo BK de los carrefour, donde a partir de ahora solo habrá MCD. Tambien está presionando para que se deje de comercializar pessi en los supermercados.
> 
> *Mucho podería ya, mucho*.



Con pocos resultados...


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2011)

Hoy viendo el cash flow del san en businessweek me dado cuenta de un detalle

BANCO SANTANDER SA (SAN:Continuous): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

CASH FROM OPERATIONS	(2008)31,645.7	(2009)15,827.2	(2010)-18,035.5	*(2011)51,874.2*

NET CHANGE IN CASH	(2008) 17,227.6	(2009)14,718.6	(2010)-10,891.9	*(2011)42,895.9*

Sin embargo tengo el informe auditado que se presentó a la cnmv y en el EFE solo aparecen *8047* mill. ¿que diferencia hay entre el efe de aquí y el cash flow? Lo digo porque hay una diferencia abismal de millones

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12610.pdf

Por cierto hoy tampoco veo declarados los cortos que correspondían para el 18 de noviembre, de no continuar con la serie de cortos abierta desde agosto puede ser un indicador hacía donde van a mirar los leones las próximas semanas


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

Telefonica se está poniendo simpática para el Rally Navideño.

Navidad, navidad, dulce navidad¡¡¡


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con pocos resultados...



PODERIO!!!! 

suerte!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edito: Espectador sr O.B.I. (estec un jedi acronimizado es!)



:XX:

_Hoyga_, pues no es mala opción, que estoy un pelín cansado del nick tan largo que me puse en su día (no esperaba que el foro triunfara como lo hizo así que elegí un nick "pasajero" :: ) ¿Se puede solicitar cambio de nick al amado líder (espero que no haya leido el paréntesis anterior :rolleye: )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Telefonica se está poniendo simpática para el Rally Navideño.
> 
> Navidad, navidad, dulce navidad¡¡¡



tengo que cogerla a 13,4 en contado, ahí es donde la espero, para el minirally de la vuelta a la manzana, que algunos creen que nos vamos a los 10.000..


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> tengo que cogerla a 13,4 en contado, ahí es donde la espero, para el minirally de la vuelta a la manzana, que algunos creen que nos vamos a los 10.000..



13,45 la tengo yo

ienso:

Estaré comprando caro? jajaj


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

El otro día un amigo que tiene una empresa de renovables (fotovoltaica) me decía que todo el mundo sabe que Gamesa vale mucho más de lo que cuestan sus acciones. Pero claro, que en la bolsa "vete tú a saber"...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día un amigo que tiene una empresa de renovables (fotovoltaica) me decía que todo el mundo sabe que Gamesa vale mucho más de lo que cuestan sus acciones. Pero claro, que en la bolsa "vete tú a saber"...



Yo para año nuevo, preferiría estar en Gamesas que en Telefónicas.. lo podrá hacer mal que está por ver (y ahora no voy a hacer un AT detallado a futuro), pero las que todo el mundo compra lo van a hacer peor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

¿Dónde miráis la prima de riesgo española en tiempo real?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> tengo que cogerla a 13,4 en contado, ahí es donde la espero, para el minirally de la vuelta a la manzana, que algunos creen que nos vamos a los 10.000..



Hasta los 10700 hoyga!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

largos en Dax desde 5630 (bajó hasta 5610) pero MACD muy embolsado con DMI en máxima separación. A esperar unas horas


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día un amigo que tiene una empresa de renovables (fotovoltaica) me decía que todo el mundo sabe que Gamesa vale mucho más de lo que cuestan sus acciones. Pero claro, que en la bolsa "vete tú a saber"...



CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

Han vuelto a abrir cortos a Gamesa

HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC	1,032 18/11/2011

Hace unos años conocí a un responsable de Gamesa ya que le tuve de profesor y también he conocido a gente que trabaja en la competencia (vestas) y dentro del sector si que es verdad que hablan bastante bien de ella, son gente seria, cosa muy diferente a solaria, otra cosa es a que precio sería interesante entrar


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (21 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde miráis la prima de riesgo española en tiempo real?



spain 10 year spread (.SPN:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (21 Nov 2011)

Cuando las cosas van mal y no se puede jugar corto, ¿cuales son vuestros valores refugio?

He visto que las menos afectadas, normalmente, cuando hay guano son amadeus y grifols. ¿Cuales son los motivos?

Gracias 
ARQ


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Cuando las cosas van mal y no se puede jugar corto, ¿cuales son vuestros valores refugio?
> 
> He visto que las menos afectadas, normalmente, cuando hay guano son amadeus y grifols. ¿Cuales son los motivos?
> 
> ...



Valores refugio?

Si las cosas van mal o no se por donde tirar directamente me quedo fuera.


----------



## faraico (21 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Guanos días...
> 
> Entro largo en SAN, 5,507... vamos a ver si no me falla el soporte tras el cual he puesto el SL :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Qué tal les va a uds la mañana?



Se puede saber qué soporte?

El 5,50?

PD: Orden dada en 5,507....le acompanio.
PD: SL en 5,49


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Cuando las cosas van mal y no se puede jugar corto, ¿cuales son vuestros valores refugio?
> 
> He visto que las menos afectadas, normalmente, cuando hay guano son amadeus y grifols. ¿Cuales son los motivos?
> 
> ...



Gas Natural y BME que además acompañan con dividendo, de los grandes, creo que BBVA aguanta muy bien las caídas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Una justificación del largo en DAX para un buen rato:


----------



## faraico (21 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se puede saber qué soporte?
> 
> El 5,50?
> 
> ...



orden cruzada


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gas Natural y BME que además acompañan con dividendo, de los grandes, creo que BBVA aguanta muy bien las caídas.



Quizás REE entra en este paquete, un monopolio liberalizado...



Silenciosa dijo:


> Valores refugio?
> 
> Si las cosas van mal o no se por donde tirar directamente me quedo fuera.



Ok, entendido. Por cierto, maja, sigo tu presencia. Una pregunta: ¿con qué capital juegas? Si no quieres/puedes responder, ¿en qué rango (1k€ a 9.9k€, 10k€ a 30k€, más?)?

Gracias,
ARQ


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Cuando las cosas van mal y no se puede jugar corto, ¿cuales son vuestros valores refugio?
> 
> He visto que las menos afectadas, normalmente, cuando hay guano son amadeus y grifols. ¿Cuales son los motivos?
> 
> ...



Que van a su bola, simplemente, como ITX, pero no siempre se da esta situación. Estas semanas comentaba, por ejemplo, que a GRF le queda guano hasta los 11,40, independientemente de lo que haga el IBEX.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se puede saber qué soporte?
> 
> El 5,50?
> 
> ...



Sí, la semana del 9 de noviembre hice varias operaciones en ese intervalo y todas fueron positivas, pues entraba pegado al soporte y vendía unos céntimos más arriba (nunca llegó a tocar el precio por debajo de 5,5, como hace un momento que se ha parado en 5,502)



faraico dijo:


> orden cruzada



Me too. Otros dos paquetes en 5,507 y 5,508, objetivo 5,539 para el segundo, y así cubro comisiones y la improbable caida de los otros paquetes hasta el SL :rolleye:

PD: Ahora a mirar a otro lado, que sino no me cunde la mañana :rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me too. Otros dos paquetes en 5,507 y 5,508, objetivo 5,539 para el segundo, y así cubro comisiones *y la improbable caida de los otros paquetes hasta el SL *:rolleye:



Por favor les imploro que alguien me ponga el Nelson que me merezco ::

En fin, a otra cosa...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

El servidor hoy no está para Nelsons.

Yo sigo dentro en 5.509, muy poca carga, puedo llegar hasta el siguiente soporte.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

El SAN a 4,XX de Zuloman... a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Mariguano ha llegado hasta al servidor del amado lider.

Tranquilos, los 10.700 seran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

Asco de servidor.
Por aqui hay mucho lissssto. Primer parte de la proyección cumplida (guano inicial). Falta rebote....

Señor ANHQV... haga ustéc el favor de aprovechar en su totalidad la escala vertical de sus gráficas. Sepa que le he reportado por ello y solicitado un baneo de una semana para que medite.

edito: pzra que se entienda, lo decía por los que dijeron que iba a haber guano inicial.


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2011)

Bueno, la primera parte de la película se ha cumplido: guano de saque.
La segunda parte es que lo den la vuelta, esto está aún pending. Los 1185 del SP podrían ser un detonante.
Hasta ese momento, todo son elucubraciones.

P.D: Pedaso servidor!


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Quizás REE entra en este paquete, un monopolio liberalizado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A depende.

Más de 30K normalmente, pero eso no quiere decir que lo invierta todo, todo el rato.

A veces si, a veces no...como buena gallega


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Qué bueno el cuidador del POP, que gran trabajo con tan poca munición


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

[modo Pajín on] El Mercado, como el PIB, es masculino, no me cabe ninguna duda. 

Hace unas semanas afirmé que no me importaría que las acciones que tenía se desplomasen con tal de acabar tocando fondo de una vez, en vez de seguir con ese lateral semibajista inacabable. 

Cualquier ente inteligente (es decir, femenino) habría entendido que me refería a que *mis acciones bajasen un 25%*, por ejemplo, mientras que *las demás bajaban un 50%*, y no al revés. 

Pero no, el Sr. Mercado tenía que tomar el mensaje al pie de la letra. 

¡Hombres! Hay explicárselo todo. 

A partir de hoy, solo hablaré con la Sra. Bolsa. [modo Pajín off]

Mierda, el servidor también es masculino y solo sabe hacer una cosa cada vez: tocarse las pelotas. 

Calopez, búscate una unidad servidora femenina, a ver si es verdad eso que dicen que son multitarea…


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué bueno el cuidador del POP, que gran trabajo con tan poca munición



Tienen bazokas de pringles! 
Cuando haces POP ya no hay STOP!!

[YOUTUBE]FXQeFfItRsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Qué opináis del doble techo? me animé al corto pq es un máximo intradiario no cercano, ya hizo 2 estructuras, la 3ª en caso de existir no lo mandaría a más de 8420 y hay cierta divergencia precio y MACD, me gustaba vamos.



Os fijáis que hemos cumplido el objetivo de doble techo activado al caer de la zona de 8230? si, habría quién tendría motivos para largos, pero yo creo que había más motivo para quedarse cortos el finde por mucho overnight postelectoral que hubiese. Hay ciertas correlaciones en indicadores rápidos como CCI bien configurado acompañado de Estocástico y ciertos niveles de MACD que cuando coinciden (y coinciden en intradia, en dias en períodos semanales y meses en el largo plazo) que raramente fallan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Intento de salir por arriba del lateral en el que llevamos cuatro horitas. El volumen desde hace una hora es paupérrimo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Asco de servidor.
> Por aqui hay mucho lissssto. Primer parte de la proyección cumplida (guano inicial). Falta rebote....
> 
> Señor ANHQV... haga ustéc el favor de aprovechar en su totalidad la escala vertical de sus gráficas. Sepa que le he reportado por ello y solicitado un baneo de una semana para que medite.
> ...



Intentaremos mejorar. Seguimos largos en Dax (poco ha cambiado y no se ha perdido 1 € desde que lo comenté), sigue el embolsamiento ya avanzado a más períodos del MACD, CCI con corte de directriz bajista y RSI y Estocástico ya regulados a zona de sobreventa. Las media de 20-30 sesiones se suaviza.
El IBEX que iba más lento hizo una configuración similar.


----------



## pollastre (21 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por aqui hay mucho lissssto.



Quién es... digo, quién essss... cagoentóloquesemenea.... dónde está el listo ése?

vamos, Mr. listo... dé la cara...


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

IBEX, lo mismo de estos días:







Nada ha cambiado, sigue la misma estructura correctiva con las divergencias alcistas acumulándose como tochos bajo el sol de Seseña. La importancia de los 8.050 es evidente (no al tick), pues adquirir verticaldad tras perder el 61% fibo y activar el segundo bajista nos dejaría objetivos en los 7.6XX y los 7.4XX. No parece probable y sigo pensando que mientras la cosa no se desmadre vamos a tener peponada, pero lo cierto es que la tendencia sigue siendo bajista a corto plazo. Por debajo de los 420 seguiría el guión de estos días y sólo por encima de los 650 tendríamos una figura de vuelta más desarrollada.

Y, por cierto, estos días es posible que los palos gordos se los lleve el mercado USA.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2011)

Jo jo

Como se le ve la patita...

De Cárpatos

_En otra clara andanada a la postura obsesiva de Merkel, Juncker acaba de decir que es un error calificar de absurdos a los eurobonos, que no tienen nada de absurdo. Totalmente de acuerd_o.

_Un 10 para el único político (Juncker) valiente capaz de plantarle cara a la dictadura de Merkel. Ya saben mi postura, es imprescindible que los países en problemas nos apretemos el cinturón sin excusas y sin perder un solo día, y muy en serio, pero también lo es, que Merkel sea la que impone su santa voluntad, mientras sigue apretando las tuercas vía mercados en un juego peligrosísimo en el que nos jugamos todos la vida._


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

El rico guano de Mariguano esta en su punto. Yo no soy tonto, y me he comprado unos cortitos del esepe.

En el ibex, locomotora universal, aunque me comentan que la bolsa de ganimedes esta subiendo hoy, intentara sobreponerse al ciclo bajista. Y es que el hermano de la señorita Silenciosa no puede estar equivocado, si ha comprado acciones mediante un prestamo, es que esta muy seguro.


----------



## J-Z (21 Nov 2011)

Que bonito guano, se están poniendo a tiro varios valores.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Pues fuera de coñas yo conozco personalmente el caso de un individuo que está dentro del POP a 7 euros con dinero pedido al banco para ese propósito.
Entró a 8, a 7 a 6..... debe tener unas pérdidas importantes ::


----------



## J-Z (21 Nov 2011)

Que va, va a largo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Esto vaparriba, siempre las podre vender, con el dividendo se pagan solas, hay valores y valores.....

Juasssssssss pepitos inversores. Pais.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues fuera de coñas yo conozco personalmente el caso de un individuo que está dentro del POP a 7 euros con dinero pedido al banco para ese propósito.
> Entró a 8, a 7 a 6..... debe tener unas pérdidas importantes ::



Lo que importa es el dividendo


----------



## Seren (21 Nov 2011)

Entonces esta ruptura de soportes es para hacer limpieza y mañana pa arriba o viene ya el jodido guano


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2011)

EN gráficos de 5 min. el SP debería rebotar... ya! pero la pauta parece perforista... recogo a mis pequeñines y me marcho. Una lástima hoy podría ser un GRAN día, sobre todo a partir de las 17:00.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenas noches...mañana abrimos con guano del bueno.
> 
> A veces da gusto ver la bolsa desde la barrera...estando fuera.
> 
> PD: *Podéis meteros con mi hermano*....lo que ha comprado del Pastor era de un crédito que pidió hace un par de meses "para ir tirando" de 6000 leuros. Le quedaban unos 2000 y los ha "hinvertido"...yo es que prefiero no saber pero mi madre se empeña en ponerme al día.






R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues fuera de coñas yo conozco personalmente el caso de un individuo que está dentro del POP a 7 euros con dinero pedido al banco para ese propósito.
> Entró a 8, a 7 a 6..... debe tener unas pérdidas importantes ::





Mulder dijo:


> Lo que importa es el dividendo



Señores, que era una manera de hablar, tampoco había que tomarse al pie de la letra el mensaje de Silenciosa, vamos, digo yo.


----------



## monicagt (21 Nov 2011)

Lo estoy flipando.
Menuda caida, la prensa diciendo que Rajoy va anunciar medidas para tranquilizar los mercados. 
A ver que ocurre, porque esto tiene pinta de ir para abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Estamos en zona fronteriza (8090-8060), perder ese rango sería irnos a por los 7850.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Lo estoy flipando.
> Menuda caida, la prensa diciendo que Rajoy va anunciar medidas para tranquilizar los mercados.



Aquí una primicia con cámara oculta de Rajoy negociando con los mercados...

[YOUTUBE]8RqDvVd0xGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues fuera de coñas yo conozco personalmente el caso de un individuo que está dentro del POP a 7 euros con dinero pedido al banco para ese propósito.
> Entró a 8, a 7 a 6..... debe tener unas pérdidas importantes ::



Tengo puesto el programa este de radio de intereconomía de Capital y sale un tipo preguntando si unas POP compradas a 7 y pico, que si las aguantaba por si volvían a subir ::

El analísta estaba flipando y el presentador ha vuelto a repetir por n-ésima vez que hay que poner siempre los SL.


----------



## wsleone (21 Nov 2011)

En el mundo.es

*"La CNMV suspende la cotización del Banco de Valencia ante su inminente intervención"*


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Nov 2011)

Ha estado gracioso ver cómo a las 16:00, al salir el dato de venta de viviendas de segunda mano en USA, el IBEX se ha disparado 20 puntos de un tirón. El resto de los índices se han quedado más o menos planos dejando sólo a nuestro intrépido selectivo que, al volver la vista atrás y ver la situación, se ha dado la vuelta con la cabeza gacha y ha retornado al redil.

Me imagino al SP, el DAX y el DOW descojonados de la risa señalandole con el dedo y llamándole tooooontoooo, tooooontooooo. ::

Abusones.

::


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2011)

Últimamente, al menos el SP suele reaccionar con cieeto retardo a las noticas programadas con eso los leoncios deben de pillar a bastante gente, porque cada vez me da la impresión de que lo hacen con mayor descaro. El indice se clava tras la noticia o amaga en sentido contrario, luego coge la dirección correcta ligeramente, mini-consolida y al final se lanza.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Ha estado gracioso ver cómo a las 16:00, al salir el dato de venta de viviendas de segunda mano en USA, el IBEX se ha disparado 20 puntos de un tirón. El resto de los índices se han quedado más o menos planos dejando sólo a nuestro intrépido selectivo que, al volver la vista atrás y ver la situación, se ha dado la vuelta con la cabeza gacha y ha retornado al redil.
> 
> Me imagino al SP, el DAX y el DOW descojonados de la risa señalandole con el dedo y llamándole tooooontoooo, tooooontooooo. ::
> 
> ...



El ibex ahora mismo es el indice.


----------



## Seren (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Estamos en zona fronteriza (8090-8060), perder ese rango sería irnos a por los 7850.



O eso, o lo contrario o ninguna de las dos, vete a saber... estoy hasta los cjns de la mercozy, junker, el euro, los anglomamones, para mi hay parte del mercado muy sobrevendido pero con toda esta porquería no hay manera de operar racionalmente y valorar las empresas en su justo sentido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> O eso, o lo contrario o ninguna de las dos, vete a saber... estoy hasta los cjns de la mercozy, junker, el euro, los anglomamones, para mi hay parte del mercado muy sobrevendido pero con toda esta porquería no hay manera de operar racionalmente y valorar las empresas en su justo sentido.



sobrevendido para que beneficios, pasados, presentes o futuros??
dejad al mercado que nos coloque donde tengamos que estar.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Señores, que era una manera de hablar, tampoco había que tomarse al pie de la letra el mensaje de Silenciosa, vamos, digo yo.



Bueno, eso que me has quoteado a mi no era una broma al hermano de silenciosa...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> no hay manera de operar racionalmente y valorar las empresas en su justo sentido.



Desde cuando la bolsa tiene algo que ver con estas dos cosas ???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Bien acercandonos al 8070, no pongo el siyalodeciayo porque no soy el señor Mulder, pero Claca seguro que se acuerda de mi comentario, ese doble suelo. Victoria o muerte. La muerte es ir a buscar minimos anuales, que como ya dije, un brokercillo no descartaba que asi fuera.

La victoria es un rally que nos lleve, segun mi parecer, no mas alla del 96xx.

Si la niña del señor Pollastre no fuera miope mas lejos de 1 hora, nos podria guiar.


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2011)

Como estoy de vacaciones me estoy imaginando a los socialistas de mi trabajo diciendo, "ahora que, con el PP también se va a tomar por saco la bolsa" todo ello mientrás se descojonan.

Que el país se va a tomar por culo es lo de menos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

8060 o gira o..


----------



## Seren (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sobrevendido para que beneficios, pasados, presentes o futuros??
> dejad al mercado que nos coloque donde tengamos que estar.



Si, pero es que el mercado esta dependiendo de decisiones como los eurobonos o lo que se les ocurra a 4 políticos.


----------



## rosonero (21 Nov 2011)

IBEX 35

8.049,80
-3,13%

Mercados: - Bienvenido Mariano!!!!


Pd. Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2011)

pollastre dónde está?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

Comprad, vended o haced lo que querais, pero operad que BME os dará jornadas de diversión...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

próxima parada si el cierre no cambia mucho: 7850


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

El señor Votin tampoco aparece hoy, algo sobre ojete-calor se rumorea.


----------



## rosonero (21 Nov 2011)

Alguien creo que preveía bajadita a los 1170 del SP aunque no sé si esperaba que fuera tan rápida.

Estoy con la caña preparada, ya conocen mi fe en la robasta, pero da mucho miedito a pesar de la buena corrección que llevamos.


----------



## J-Z (21 Nov 2011)

Road to 7500.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> próxima parada si el cierre no cambia mucho: 7850



¿aún esperas minirally en acción de gracias?


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Nov 2011)

Y las malditas FCC porque no bajan más?, ningun analista las menciona, todos hablaban mal de ellas, yo que estaba decidida a entrar ahora y es la constructora que más resiste.

Me he leído analisis tecnico teoria dow: tendencia principal los principios basicos fases mercado alcista del bajista definicion soporte resistencia importancia inversion con doble maximo figura suelo minimo invierten sus papeles consideraciones sobre soportes r que posteó alguien (disculpen que no me acuerde quien fue) pero como estoy de baja sin apoyar el pie tengo tiempo para leer más sobre triangulitos y banderas. Se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## tatur (21 Nov 2011)

Y POP se rindió y cae desde los 3 cual tobogan


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

Según los gráficos de Claca ni rally ni leches...esto va en caída ordenada y poca pinta de darse la vuelta.


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Nov 2011)

-3,20% ibex 16:50 DEL PRIMER día de Rajoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Vamos por el segundo plato de guano, para nuestro recien estrenado presidente, que sera recordado como Mariguano el recortes.


----------



## J-Z (21 Nov 2011)

Eurobonos o QE o muerte.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y las malditas FCC porque no bajan más?, ningun analista las menciona, todos hablaban mal de ellas, yo que estaba decidida a entrar ahora y es la constructora que más resiste.
> 
> Me he leído analisis tecnico teoria dow: tendencia principal los principios basicos fases mercado alcista del bajista definicion soporte resistencia importancia inversion con doble maximo figura suelo minimo invierten sus papeles consideraciones sobre soportes r que posteó alguien (disculpen que no me acuerde quien fue) pero como estoy de baja sin apoyar el pie tengo tiempo para leer más sobre triangulitos y banderas. Se aceptan sugerencias.



Creo que podría leer los posts del amigo Muerto viviente....bueno mejor no, no los lea :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Hay que llegar al 5%, es la bienvenida al presidente


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Según los gráficos de Claca ni rally ni leches...esto va en caída ordenada y poca pinta de darse la vuelta.



La cosa es la siguiente: Si estas sesiones -serán necesarias esta y otra mínimo para digerir el guano- aguantan los 8.000, por dar un margen aceptable, es muy probable que logren reestructurar al alza el índice sin mayores daños. Si no, lo más probable son los 7.6XX, sin descartar el segundo con objetivo justo por debajo de los 7.500, pero eso sería si se pierden los 8.000.

Es decir, mi apuesta por el momento es que aguantan.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿aún esperas minirally en acción de gracias?



Si, entiendo que caeremos mañana por la mañana y por la tarde deberían empezar a verse los cuernos Usa. Todo como siempre, en mi humilde opinión (esperemos al cierre). De todas formas, yo dije que el supuesto minirally sería el miércoles de haberlo (se puede leer en los post que colgué) aunque hoy si que esperaba corregir la caída de la mañana (los 8090-8060 se los ha ventilado sin decir ni buenas tardes).


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Nov 2011)

Madre mía. ¿Alguien sabe cómo invocar a Tonuel?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> IBEX 35
> 
> 8.049,80
> -3,13%
> ...



No sea ustèc antipatriota hombre , que a los merckozylioni's también les están dando cera.

Por otro lado, aclarar que no había malicia en uno de mis post anteriores (el de los lissstsos). Es que lo he releido y realmente no expresaba lo que quería decir. Que habían acertado la primera, a ver que pasaba con la segunda. Nada de malicia, repito.

Y bueno, para reparar la ofensa, en el caso que alguien se lo haya tomado mal, os paso una imagen que me ha llegado vía servicios secretos. Es un señor que ha visitado ya un par de veces a cierto cuidador de banco.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

wsleone dijo:


> En el mundo.es
> 
> *"La CNMV suspende la cotización del Banco de Valencia ante su inminente intervención"*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Bueno desde ahora, que yo creo que son minimos, hasta la cifra del misticiero subiremos 130 puntos dias, esto son 1300 euros dia por contrato grande del ibex, un chollo vamos.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

joder, cómo estoy disfrutando con el hostiazo de los índices.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

a punto de caramelo las TEF.

Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a punto de caramelo las TEF.
> 
> Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje



no merece la pena intentar acertar dónde está el suelo.

Acompañar la tendencia suele ser lo más rentable.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -3,20% ibex 16:50 DEL PRIMER día de Rajoy



siyalodeciayo


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ilustro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y hoy:







Es decir, nada fuera de lo que considero una corrección ordenada pese la sensación de guano que se nos queda en el cuerpo. Podría deteriorarse muy rápidamente la cosa, pero por ahora todo controlado.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a punto de caramelo las TEF.
> 
> Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje



La vas a pillar


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a punto de caramelo las TEF.
> 
> Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje



yo entraré a 13,4 aunque el final de la segunda estructura me da los 13,3 y poco, pero siempre doy margen al fallo...:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿Nos ponemos largos en el IBEX entonces? Los 10700 no están tan lejos.



Espero que se me entienda, es para darle un toque de esperanza a los seguidores misticos. Mi objetivo bajista del ibex se ha cumplido, pero rapidamente monto otros objetivos mas bajos aun.

Le leo con atencion sobre el mercado usa.


----------



## holgazan (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a punto de caramelo las TEF.
> 
> Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje



Si las consigues a ese precio, no las vendas nunca.
Dentro de unos meses o años estarán a 25€.

"La Fe mueve montañas"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Si las consigues a ese precio, no las vendas nunca.
> Dentro de unos meses o años estarán a 25€.
> 
> "La Fe mueve montañas"



Dividiendo o muerte. 8:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

TEL a 13 pelados es un precio para tenerlas tiempo, por mucho que bajen su dividendo un 60%.

Por cierto, los accionistas de BdV lo han perdido definitivamente todo ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Madre mía. ¿Alguien sabe cómo invocar a Tonuel?.











Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre dónde está?



[YOUTUBE]vnfHnfsFWsw[/YOUTUBE]

¿Comprende ustec o no comprende?¿eH???


----------



## Caos (21 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Espero que se me entienda, es para darle un toque de esperanza a los seguidores misticos. Mi objetivo bajista del ibex se ha cumplido, pero rapidamente monto otros objetivos mas bajos aun.
> 
> Le leo con atencion sobre el mercado usa.



Ya ya, era coña. Si hay vida supongo que lo sabremos a partir del Miércoles, un rebote más allá del intradía es posible durante unos días, pero no sé yo si irá demasiado lejos. 

A los 10700 para mitad Diciembre está complicado, pero los echadores de cartas igual han adivinado que se va a unificar fiscalmente Europa en los próximos días o algo así (o el BCE va a comprar bonos por billones de golpe). Vaya usted a saber de que artes disponen. Una buena señal es que los 1.3440 son un muro en el EUR/USD de momento (pero puede ser por motivos que comenté el otro día, repatriación y tal).


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> TEL a 13 pelados es un precio para tenerlas tiempo, por mucho que bajen su dividendo un 60%.
> 
> Por cierto, los accionistas de BdV lo han perdido definitivamente todo ¿no?



En sep'11 estuvieron (considerando el efecto del dividendo) bastante más baratas.

Dejémosla caer con tranquilidad.


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2011)

Me parto... y ayer algún analisto vaticinando subidas vertiginosas debido a la victoria de Mariano... ) ) )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## holgazan (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En sep'11 estuvieron (considerando el efecto del dividendo) bastante más baratas.
> 
> *Dejémosla caer con tranquilidad*.



Jai payo, que te se muera el borrico, y te se queme la chabola.

Ti voy a poner dos velas negras que ti vas a enterar.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En sep'11 estuvieron (considerando el efecto del dividendo) bastante más baratas.
> 
> Dejémosla caer con tranquilidad.




Sin duda, yo mismo no tengo ni una en cartera. Pero desde luego no creo que alguien que compre en 13.35 se vaya arrepentir aunque baje un 5 ó 10% más. Dentro de 12 años se alegrarán de haberlas tenido (siempre que hablemos de una persona que no siga el mercado diaria o semanalmente y pueda escoger mejor punto de entrada).


----------



## 123456 (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a punto de caramelo las TEF.
> 
> Que sepaís que he bajado la orden a 13,40 porque me niego a comprar más caro que aquí no hay quien viva jeje



Cuando llego zp a la moncloa en 2004 estuvo bajando 4 sesiones seguidas el ibex( me gustaría que lo confirmase alguien) , supongo que si fue así se podría extrapolar a marihuano,no?

Saludos
Pd es un precio reamente tentador


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, yo mismo no tengo ni una en cartera. Pero desde luego no creo que alguien que compre en 13.35 se vaya arrepentir aunque baje un 5 ó 10% más. Dentro de 12 años se alegrarán de haberlas tenido (siempre que hablemos de una persona que no siga el mercado diaria o semanalmente y pueda escoger mejor punto de entrada).



Por la radio han dicho que no creen que reboten demasiado.


----------



## monicagt (21 Nov 2011)

Me voy a la cafetería de la esquina a tomarme un café y soñar que aun sigo siendo ciudadana de clase media, que la bolsa subirá el miercoles y que Rajoy solucionará todos nuestros problemas. E intentaré olvidar que mis inversiones me van a hacer perder hasta las bragas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Nov 2011)

1. Después de cada renovación del Congreso de los Diputados, y
en los demás supuestos constitucionales en que así proceda, el Rey,
previa consulta con los representantes designados por los Grupos
políticos con representación parlamentaria, y a través del Presidente
del Congreso, propondrá un candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno.
2. El candidato propuesto conforme a lo previsto en el apartado
anterior expondrá ante el Congreso de los Diputados el programa
político del Gobierno que pretenda formar y solicitará la confianza de
la Cámara.
3. Si el Congreso de los Diputados, por el voto de la mayoría
absoluta de sus miembros, otorgare su confianza a dicho candidato,
el Rey le nombrará Presidente. De no alcanzarse dicha mayoría, se
someterá la misma propuesta a nueva votación cuarenta y ocho
horas después de la anterior, y la confianza se entenderá otorgada si
obtuviere la mayoría simple.


rajoy todavía no es presidente, con lo que esta caída es por culpa de Zapatero...


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por la radio han dicho que no creen que reboten demasiado.



¿En los próximos 12 años?


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En los próximos 12 años?



No, de los próximos 12 años no han dicho nada jajaja

Se lo han dicho a un tipo que andaba ya pillado con TEF compradas más caras.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, de los próximos 12 años no han dicho nada jajaja
> 
> Se lo han dicho a un tipo que andaba ya pillado con TEF compradas más caras.




A eso me refiero. Los pillados a 21 lo tienen fastidiado, pero quien entre hoy y se olvide de ellas, me juego el meñique izquierdo que en una década, vía precio + dividendos... no se arrepiente de haber entrado.


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Lo importante es que mucha gente pensaba que con la probable victoria del Partido Popular la bolsa subiría, y hoy el telenoticias les hará atragantar la cena. Yo todavía soy optimista, pero como he comentado, es importante dejar margen para que el mercado digiera la merienda de negros que ha realizado esta última semana, que de momento no hay nada más que un soporte, eso es vital entenderlo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 1. Después de cada renovación del Congreso de los Diputados, y
> en los demás supuestos constitucionales en que así proceda, el Rey,
> previa consulta con los representantes designados por los Grupos
> políticos con representación parlamentaria, y a través del Presidente
> ...



A no ser que estemos en guerra lo oficioso se puede confundir con lo oficial.

La crisis no cuenta en este aspecto


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, yo mismo no tengo ni una en cartera. Pero desde luego no creo que alguien que compre en 13.35 se vaya arrepentir aunque baje un 5 ó 10% más. Dentro de 12 años se alegrarán de haberlas tenido (siempre que hablemos de una persona que no siga el mercado diaria o semanalmente y pueda escoger mejor punto de entrada).



Opino parecido pero me parece mucho más atractivo pillarlas más abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2011)

La bolsa española no va a subir ni va a ser interesante para la gente que maneja el pecunio.

Tendrá que hacer un suelo durante muuuucho tiempo, por lo menos de unos 3-5 años, algo parecido a lo que pasó con Irlanda, pasará con Grecia y Japón que lo intenta durante unas décadas.

*Va a aprender la gente lo que es un hinversor a largo plazo en España...*


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La bolsa española no va a subir ni va a ser interesante para la gente que maneja el pecunio.
> 
> Tendrá que hacer un suelo durante muuuucho tiempo, por lo menos de unos 3-5 años, algo parecido a lo que pasó con Irlanda, pasará con Grecia y Japón que lo intenta durante unas décadas.
> 
> *Va a aprender la gente lo que es un hinversor a largo plazo en España...*



El duo dinamico, resistire - YouTube
Susto o muerte, pues eso resistire 3 o 5 añoshttp://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/smilies/31.gif


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Nov 2011)

Mari*guanos* días

Mis san aún por encima de 4. Sigo esperando :no:

He comprado un montón de longanizas para atar a mis perros vamos a ser todos ricos otra vez gracias al pp.


----------



## 123456 (21 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, de los próximos 12 años no han dicho nada jajaja
> 
> Se lo han dicho a un tipo que andaba ya pillado con TEF compradas más caras.



Esta ahora a13,41
Has entrado?


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido bastante diferente de las que tuvimos la semana pasada y el volumen ha vuelto a ser gacelero de nuevo, en generqal ha sido un día vendedor donbde destacan 138 contratos vendidos camufladamente a las 9:50 de la mañana. Hacia las 12:50 se ha llegado al mínimo del saldo diario y a partir de entonces las compras han ido en aumento, aunque no han logrado darle la vuelta al marcador.

Pero hemos tenido una compra de 138 contratos a las 14:40, que parecen un visible cierre del la entrada anterior, con esto nuestro leoncio se habría anotado unos 20-30 puntos más o menos, a partir de ahí la cosa ha flojeado y ya no se han visto más operaciones grandes, solo algunas de pequeño calibre, la mayor parte vendedoras.

En subasta se ha visto muchísimo movimiento pero todo ha sido para que al final solo se vendieran 5 contratos.

En resumen, no soy optimista para mañana porque, quitando la operación del leoncio grande, se han visto muchísimas ventas y mucho pesimismo en el volumen, el lugar donde ha quedado el precio tampoco deja lugar a muchas dudas.


----------



## mildott (21 Nov 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> He comprado un montón de longanizas para atar a mis perros vamos a ser todos ricos otra vez gracias al pp.



Por situarte. Eso qeu dices es lo qeu decia el PSOE (y asi nos ha ido). 
El PP dice que estamos jodidos y que hay que apechugar


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A eso me refiero. Los pillados a 21 lo tienen fastidiado, pero quien entre hoy y se olvide de ellas, me juego el meñique izquierdo que en una década, vía precio + dividendos... no se arrepiente de haber entrado.



Sr. ghkghk, hay por aquí un japonés que dice no se qué del nikkei a 30.000 y de los años noventa. El tío tiene un acento imposible, así que no le entiendo. 







Además, no sé que le pasa en las manos, pero no tiene meñiques...


----------



## ghkghk (21 Nov 2011)

Cooooño... Pero el PER y demás resultados y medidores de las empresas japonesas no se parecen en nada a las europeas o americanas a día de hoy.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cooooño... Pero el PER y demás resultados y medidores de las empresas japonesas no se parecen en nada a las europeas o americanas a día de hoy.



Bueno, pero el PER tiene menos futuro que sus meñiques, en cuanto gane Arenas lo quita, ¿no? :XX::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dividiendo o muerte. 8:



Las conseguiré mañana y las venderé antes de fin de año. Después las compraré en febrero-marzo a 10,6


----------



## Estilicón (21 Nov 2011)

Yo he entrado en TEF a 13,43 :o.

Normalmente no rezo, pero si estás ahí, por favor, sálvame Superman.:´(


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Dedicado a Silenciosa: gráfico de TEF (cuando activemos la estructura marrón (por debajo de 11,85 ya que descuenta el dividendo desde los 12,6 que fue el mínimo real), pues eso, nos iremos a los 9,88 (antes tenía 10,6 sin descontar dividendo), pero eso será para mucho más adelante.
Ahora, entraré en 13,4 (aún no he entrado), pero el final de la estructura son los 13,3 . Por cierto, el que me dijo que no caía de 13,8 y le comenté que había iniciado otra estructura bajista, dónde está?
Saludos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El mío, que antes se veía muy pequeñito. Falta activar el doble techo y ya casiseguros hacia los 7850.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno, no digo lo de los 7850 por decir, este post es del 18/11. Ahí se empieza a activar una segunda bajista (muy correlacionada con la de telefónica por cierto, algo lógico dado su ponderación) y un doble techo no tan perfecto como el del viernes pero que también ha activado (el del viernes ya consiguió su objetivo).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

Y a que nivel llegara la TEF antes de fin de año, podra llevar al ibex a los 10551 del señor Muerto?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Siguen las divergencias claras en Dax entre MACD y precio (por cierto, el Dax desde la entrada en MACD -40 cuando entré en largo, ha caído relativamente muy poco en comparación al IBEX, parece que va más adelantado). Sigo largo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y a que nivel llegara la TEF antes de fin de año, podra llevar al ibex a los 10551 del señor Muerto?



Si llega a 15-15,5 vendo, bueno, tb vendo con menos en función de como vea el panorama nunca mejor dicho.
aunque le va a costar llegar a esas cotas bastante viendo por encima un poco.
Hay opciones más atractivas, aunque para una cartera muy a muy largo plazo reconozco que ofrece un buen PER. En todo caso, yo sigo dudando de que mantengan el dividendo salvo recurriendo a comprar acciones propias o dejen entrar algún insider significativo. No sé,no me complico mucho con el futuro fundamental de los valores, la realidad la suele marcar la cotización.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Siguen las divergencias claras en Dax entre MACD y precio (por cierto, el Dax desde la entrada en MACD -40 cuando entré en largo, ha caído relativamente muy poco en comparación al IBEX, parece que va más adelantado). Sigo largo.



No descartes que esté consumiendo tiempo para suavizar los indicadores y volver a caer con fuerza. Lo hemos visto en múltiples ocasiones.


----------



## locoAC (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si llega a 15-15,5 vendo, bueno, tb vendo con menos en función de como vea el panorama nunca mejor dicho.



Hola ANHQV... ¿Así que crees que TEF, y por ende el IBEX, rebotarán hasta finales de año desde niveles actuales algo así como un 15%? Eso es IBEX en 9.230 para Navidades.

Ni lo niego ni lo creo, sólo es por confirmar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No descartes que esté consumiendo tiempo para suavizar los indicadores y volver a caer con fuerza. Lo hemos visto en múltiples ocasiones.



Es posible, pero la divergencia sería más clara entonces y con más fuerza entrariamos en largos, está claro que tiene que hacer un 2º mínimo creciente con más chepa, pero parece un mínimo y en períodos de tiempo similares sigue pareciendo, de todas formas yo las divergencias las aplico en función del período de la vela, y son en este caso de 15 min, no diarias, así que el precio podría tener cierto rebote y mañana volver a caer, aunque no le debe quedar ya mucha caída. Me recuerda en cierta forma, a la divergencia del viernes en el IBEX entre el precio y MACD (el precio se mantenía haciendo un doble techo y el MACD tenía 2 máximos decrecientes).


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo he entrado en TEF a 13,43 :o.
> 
> Normalmente no rezo, pero si estás ahí, por favor, sálvame Superman.:´(


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Votin tampoco aparece hoy, algo sobre ojete-calor se rumorea.



Soy todo ojete
Estoy tan hecho polvo que hasta estoy pensando cambiar mi Q5 por alguna chatarra de esas que llevan los gitanos que ponen BEEMEUVE::
Si no lo hago es porque no me apetece llevar uno de esos pijomoviles que para la GC continuamente para pedirtelos papeles ,como si fueran coches patera::


En fin,jodido estoy cual gacela en boca de leoncio


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Hola ANHQV... ¿Así que crees que TEF, y por ende el IBEX, rebotarán hasta finales de año desde niveles actuales algo así como un 15%? Eso es IBEX en 9.230 para Navidades.
> 
> Ni lo niego ni lo creo, sólo es por confirmar.



No lo sé, no soy adivino, en todo caso, es muy probable y será pronto y corto creo. Yo digo lo que interpreto bajo AT, nada más. Mira, en el siguiente gráfico, yo esperaba una 3ª (no es tan segura como la primera) alcista a partir de los 9080 que clavó, pero no la hizo, y cuando chocó con la MM ponderada 200, resiste/soporte muy fuerte en AT, giró y no corrigió al 61,8% de la primera estructura bajista de largo plazo en 9600 y pico.
Creo que deberíamos irnos de nuevo a chocar con la media de 200, pero ahora se ha inclinado, y tocaría sobre el nivel de los 9000 ptos, más o menos donde cerraríamo un gap abierto (8950) que habría quedado abierto.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No descartes que esté consumiendo tiempo para suavizar los indicadores y volver a caer con fuerza. Lo hemos visto en múltiples ocasiones.



Tienes razón, no se mueve mucho, 20 arriba pero poco más, luego rebaja. Fuera, a ver mañana (aunque estaré en el chollo sin tanta vigilancia por mi parte a las pantallitas..), por ahora tengo cierta condescendencia de los informáticos, eso me salva.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tienes razón, no se mueve mucho, 20 arriba pero poco más, luego rebaja. Fuera, a ver mañana (aunque estaré en el chollo sin tantav igilancia..), por ahora tengo cierta condescendencia de los informáticos



espero a que el MACD cruce al alza el nivel 0 .....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Soy todo ojete
> Estoy tan hecho polvo que hasta estoy pensando cambiar mi Q5 por alguna chatarra de esas que llevan los gitanos que ponen BEEMEUVE::
> Si no lo hago es porque no me apetece llevar uno de esos pijomoviles que para la GC continuamente para pedirtelos papeles ,como si fueran coches patera::
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Pienseselo bien, ademas le puedo poner pegatinas tambien, estilo maqui.

Mi cliente tipo:






Con ellos aprendi el sistema metrico gitano, y la moneda fiduciaria malocotenera.

Gracias a ellos vi 4 millones de pesetas en billetes de 10.000. Falto la bolsa, ellos lo traian en caja de zapatos.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

Ya hemos sacrificado a ZP a los mercados
le hemos dado al mariano de sacerdote
ohhh!!Dios mercado!!!
¿que mas sacrificio quieres para enseñar tus verdes prados??
¿Quieres a Bertock?
Hablanos!!!


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Pienseselo bien, ademas le puedo poner pegatinas tambien, estilo maqui.
> 
> ...



Me apuesto tu bigote a que en la caja faltaba algun billete,o habia alguno falso, para llegar al importe exacto del pago del coche


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Nov 2011)

Impresionado me hallo con el guanazo de hoy.

No es ni el primer ni el último día, pero me sorprende ver bajadas intradía de un valor del Ibex, sin razón especial más allá de ser un día muy guanoso, del 7,23%. Y eso que hace unos días Arcelor era supuestamente "alcista"...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Impresionado me hallo con el guanazo de hoy.
> 
> No es ni el primer ni el último día, pero me sorprende ver bajadas intradía de un valor del Ibex, sin razón especial más allá de ser un día muy guanoso, del 7,23%. Y eso que hace unos días Arcelor era supuestamente "alcista"...



Por parte mía?


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Impresionado me hallo con el guanazo de hoy.
> 
> No es ni el primer ni el último día, pero me sorprende ver bajadas intradía de un valor del Ibex, sin razón especial más allá de ser un día muy guanoso, del 7,23%. Y eso que hace unos días Arcelor era supuestamente "alcista"...



Yo tampoco entiendo ese castigo
si alguien lo entiende que lo explique


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por parte mía?



No, no...

Pero hace unos días, mucha gente señalaba a Arcelor como alcista (y puede que lo siga siendo, a saber...).

Solo quiero recalcar que no deja de sorprenderme que un valor del Ibex sufra semejante volatilidad, sin que haya noticia especial más allá del guano general.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Mira, todos tuvimos un mentor, yo también lo tuve hace tiempo, él me enseñó el tema de las estructuras técnicos de impulsos basadas en correciones fibonacci y muchas más maneras de análisis que no voy a mencionar por no aburrir.
Hace poco, en su web, se ha publicado un artículo que te recomiendo sobre las multi del acero españolas donde cuelga tb en Visual Chart estructuras como las mías (mejores y distintas dado que tiene más experiencia, 10 años en concreto):
El precio, el indicador real de la evolución de una empresa por David Rivero. Análisis Arcerlor Mittal y Acerinox. | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados
A mi Acerinox, si que me parece que está a tiro y entiendo que tiene buen recorrido pero a ver mañana como se pone.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No, no...
> 
> Pero hace unos días, mucha gente señalaba a Arcelor como alcista (y puede que lo siga siendo, a saber...).
> 
> Solo quiero recalcar que no deja de sorprenderme que un valor del Ibex sufra semejante volatilidad, sin que haya noticia especial más allá del guano general.



mi post anterior era la contestación a tu planteamiento. El análisis no es mío como ya comento en el mismo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo ese castigo
> si alguien lo entiende que lo explique



Porque no es un "castigo", no solo ha bajado el IBEX, han bajado bastantes mas bolsas. Es una corrección. 

Es que parece que no nos damos cuenta, pero en USA pasan de muy largo el centenar de bancos intervenidos, en España estamos en ello, pero es que en Europa sigue habiendo mucha caquita.

El dinero es cobarde, miedoso, se esconde y se agazapa.

Ademas ahora con el PP el negocio es claro, HAY QUE COMPRAR PISOS, VENDER BOLSA E INVERTIR EN TOCHO

COOOORRREEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD INSENSATOS QUE SE ACABAN.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No, no...
> 
> Pero hace unos días, mucha gente señalaba a Arcelor como alcista (y puede que lo siga siendo, a saber...).
> 
> Solo quiero recalcar que no deja de sorprenderme que un valor del Ibex sufra semejante volatilidad, sin que haya noticia especial más allá del guano general.



Arcelor sólo te va a dar "dinero largo" en tendencia alcista de la economía.


----------



## atlanterra (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya hemos sacrificado a ZP a los mercados
> le hemos dado al mariano de sacerdote
> ohhh!!Dios mercado!!!
> ¿que mas sacrificio quieres para enseñar tus verdes prados??
> ...



Lo que quieren los mercados se llama EUROBONOS.

Y tranquilo....ya se está preparando un avance para este miércoles...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Nov 2011)

No tengo acciones de Arcelor, solo quería decir que no deja de sorprenderme semejante volatilidad de los mercados (¿Arcelor vale un 7% menos que ayer?)... Y que algunos pueden presentar a Arcelor, por ejemplo, como alcista, y ya ven su comportamiento...

Pero bueno, la bolsa es así.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Impresionado me hallo con el guanazo de hoy.
> 
> No es ni el primer ni el último día, pero me sorprende ver bajadas intradía de un valor del Ibex, sin razón especial más allá de ser un día muy guanoso, del 7,23%. Y eso que hace unos días Arcelor era supuestamente "alcista"...



Yo no chano mucho de AT, y seguramente claca o ANHQV, por nombrar 2 de entre muchos, te lo podrán decir mejor.

A la hora de mirar en un gráfico la tendencia, tienes que tener en cuenta la dimensión temporal del mismo, si es a corto, medio o largo plazo. Puedes ver el gráfico de arcelor a 1 semana o 1 mes, y a lo mejor hay un canal alcista del copón y por tanto, *a muy corto plazo* es alcista.

Pero luego ves el gráfico a 1 año y ves que en el largo hay una directriz bajista dominante, y que esa directriz alcista a corto puede hacer un triángulo, dentro del cual, la tendencia en el largo plazo es bajista, y mientras no supere determinados niveles o rotura del triangulo hay que ser muy cautos y estar atento, porque la tendencia que domina sería a la baja. Eso es lo que pasaba en arcelor, pienso yo, que estaba y está en una tendencia a la baja a medio/largo y que tenía que romper al menos los 16 euros para romper esa tendencia.

Bueno, así lo veo yo. Igual otro que sepa más te lo puede explicar mejor.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No, no...
> 
> Pero hace unos días, mucha gente señalaba a Arcelor como alcista (y puede que lo siga siendo, a saber...).
> 
> Solo quiero recalcar que no deja de sorprenderme que un valor del Ibex sufra semejante volatilidad, sin que haya noticia especial más allá del guano general.



No sé si recordará usted el famoso "Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace ratones" que le dijeron a Felipe González en un viaje a China. 

Pues bueno, aquí es igual, "Valor alcista, valor bajista, lo importante es que cace gacelas".


----------



## Seren (21 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sr. ghkghk, hay por aquí un japonés que dice no se qué del nikkei a 30.000 y de los años noventa. El tío tiene un acento imposible, así que no le entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidente con una moneda excesivamente fuerte bajada de precios permanente. Y aquí llevamos camino de la misma historia si se deja a la Merkel a su aire. Mientras los americanos se rien en nuestra cara, por algo son los dueños del mercado, saben como actuar en cada momento.


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No tengo acciones de Arcelor, solo quería decir que no deja de sorprenderme semejante volatilidad de los mercados (¿Arcelor vale un 7% menos que ayer?)... Y que algunos pueden presentar a Arcelor, por ejemplo, como alcista, y ya ven su comportamiento...
> 
> Pero bueno, la bolsa es así.



La bolsa es para estar día a día, pues lo que ayer era alcista hoy puede ser bajista, es muy importante tener claro el marco en el que operamos y definir escenarios, por eso aconsejo evitar la renta variable si no podemos estar pendientes -un mínimo- de las cotizaciones. En este sentido MTS sí estaba alcista y anda que no subió en su momento. A veces pasa, y digo a veces cuando debería decir con frecuencia, que arbitrariamente cortamos un segmento de la cotización para encajarlo a lo que nosotros teníamos en mente: "Me puse corto en MTS a 13,5 y hoy ya está a 12, qué mal hice cerrando los cortos", ignorando que entre el precio de entrada y el actual la posición hubiera llegado a acumular un 20% de pérdidas, algo normalmente imposible de aguantar.

Es muy complicado hacer análisis que perduren en el tiempo en el contexto actual. Yo mismo veía el IBEX en 9.700, eso sí, antes haciendo un recorte bestial y, mira, todavía estamos en ese recorte, habiendo destrozando las estructuras que me llevaban a pensar en ese ambicioso objetivo. Para mí hubiera sido muy fácil callarme, pero en su lugar advertí de la posible pauta bajista y comenté lo peligroso que era no superar los 8.650 cuando mucha gente apostaba por peponazo. Desde entonces vengo colgando el mismo gráfico que indica que estamos todavía en fase correctiva, y si bien soy optimista mientras los 8.000 resistan, los 9.700 no están ya ahí. Por este motivo y muy a mi pesar no me atrevo a hacer todavía recomendaciones (que el broker de chinito se enfada) e intento acotar los niveles más relevantes en el corto plazo.

De ahí también que piense que Rbotic es un personaje de lo más perverso y lo haya censurado en el pasado, porque con sus pegadizas consignas y su marketing de parvulario puede dejar enganchados a muchos inversores que de buena fe creen en sus delirios. Cualquier operativa debe incluir un stop, que no es ni más ni menos que el punto en el cual reconocemos que muy probablemente nos hemos equivocado. Si no sabemos donde está ese stop, nos quedamos fuera, que a toro pasado todo se ve muy fácil y reconocemos enseguida cuando un precio pasa de alcista a bajista, pero eso no nos sirve mientras estamos dentro. Acertar cuando toca salir es en realidad más importante que clavar el punto de entrada.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La bolsa es para estar día a día, pues lo que ayer era alcista hoy puede ser bajista, es muy importante tener claro el marco en el que operamos y definir escenarios, por eso aconsejo evitar la renta variable si no podemos estar pendientes -un mínimo- de las cotizaciones. En este sentido MTS sí estaba alcista y anda que no subió en su momento. A veces pasa, y digo a veces cuando debería decir con frecuencia, que arbitrariamente cortamos un segmento de la cotización para encajarlo a lo que nosotros teníamos en mente: "Me puse corto en MTS a 13,5 y hoy ya está a 12, qué mal hice cerrando los cortos", ignorando que entre el precio de entrada y el actual la posición hubiera llegado a acumular un 20% de pérdidas, algo normalmente imposible de aguantar.
> 
> Es muy complicado hacer análisis que perduren en el tiempo en el contexto actual. Yo mismo veía el IBEX en 9.700, eso sí, antes haciendo un recorte bestial y, mira, todavía estamos en ese recorte, habiendo destrozando las estructuras que me llevaban a pensar en ese ambicioso objetivo. Para mí hubiera sido muy fácil callarme, pero en su lugar advertí de la posible pauta bajista y comenté lo peligroso que era no superar los 8.650 cuando mucha gente apostaba por peponazo. Desde entonces vengo colgando el mismo gráfico que indica que estamos todavía en fase correctiva, y si bien soy optimista mientras los 8.000 resistan, los 9.700 no están ya ahí. Por este motivo y muy a mi pesar no me atrevo a hacer todavía recomendaciones (que el broker de chinito se enfada) e intento acotar los niveles más relevantes en el corto plazo.
> 
> De ahí también que piense que Rbotic es un personaje de lo más perverso y lo haya censurado en el pasado, porque con sus pegadizas consignas y su marketing de parvulario puede dejar enganchados a muchos inversores que de buena fe creen en sus delirios. Cualquier operativa debe incluir un stop, que no es ni más ni menos que el punto en el cual reconocemos que muy probablemente nos hemos equivocado. Si no sabemos donde está ese stop, nos quedamos fuera, que a toro pasado todo se ve muy fácil y reconocemos enseguida cuando un precio pasa de alcista a bajista, pero eso no nos sirve mientras estamos dentro. Acertar cuando toca salir es en realidad más importante que clavar el punto de entrada.



Pocas estrategias son más rentables que subirse a los lomos de la tendencia vigente y cabalgar sobre ella, !!!!!aunque no se entienda !!!!.

También veo que tiene que venir un rebotón pero hay varios aspectos que me inquietan y me generan muchas dudas:

1. - El EUR/USD tiene toda la pinta de bajar a testar los 1,32.
2. - El SP tiene una pinta horrorosa a la baja.
3. - Si el BUND llega al techo (y está muy cerca) será para romperlo al alza.

Podemos seguir corrigiendo perfectamente hasta los 7600 del chulibex. Creo yo.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La bolsa es para estar día a día, pues lo que ayer era alcista hoy puede ser bajista, es muy importante tener claro el marco en el que operamos y definir escenarios, por eso aconsejo evitar la renta variable si no podemos estar pendientes -un mínimo- de las cotizaciones. En este sentido MTS sí estaba alcista y anda que no subió en su momento. A veces pasa, y digo a veces cuando debería decir con frecuencia, que arbitrariamente cortamos un segmento de la cotización para encajarlo a lo que nosotros teníamos en mente: "Me puse corto en MTS a 13,5 y hoy ya está a 12, qué mal hice cerrando los cortos", ignorando que entre el precio de entrada y el actual la posición hubiera llegado a acumular un 20% de pérdidas, algo normalmente imposible de aguantar.
> 
> Es muy complicado hacer análisis que perduren en el tiempo en el contexto actual. Yo mismo veía el IBEX en 9.700, eso sí, antes haciendo un recorte bestial y, mira, todavía estamos en ese recorte, habiendo destrozando las estructuras que me llevaban a pensar en ese ambicioso objetivo. Para mí hubiera sido muy fácil callarme, pero en su lugar advertí de la posible pauta bajista y comenté lo peligroso que era no superar los 8.650 cuando mucha gente apostaba por peponazo. Desde entonces vengo colgando el mismo gráfico que indica que estamos todavía en fase correctiva, y si bien soy optimista mientras los 8.000 resistan, los 9.700 no están ya ahí. Por este motivo y muy a mi pesar no me atrevo a hacer todavía recomendaciones (que el broker de chinito se enfada) e intento acotar los niveles más relevantes en el corto plazo.
> 
> De ahí también que piense que Rbotic es un personaje de lo más perverso y lo haya censurado en el pasado, porque con sus pegadizas consignas y su marketing de parvulario puede dejar enganchados a muchos inversores que de buena fe creen en sus delirios. Cualquier operativa debe incluir un stop, que no es ni más ni menos que el punto en el cual reconocemos que muy probablemente nos hemos equivocado. Si no sabemos donde está ese stop, nos quedamos fuera, que a toro pasado todo se ve muy fácil y reconocemos enseguida cuando un precio pasa de alcista a bajista, pero eso no nos sirve mientras estamos dentro. Acertar cuando toca salir es en realidad más importante que clavar el punto de entrada.



Nadie se esperaba este bajon de hoy,una posible correcion de +,-1% si
pero no mas


----------



## Jose (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nadie se esperaba este bajon de hoy,una posible correcion de +,-1% si
> pero no mas



En el siguiente arreón a 10,47€. Tendrás suerte si no la ves por debajo de 5€ ::
Ala a dormir caliente.
ludópata.

Saludos;


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Pocas estrategias son más rentables que subirse a los lomos de la tendencia vigente y cabalgar sobre ella, !!!!!aunque no se entienda !!!!.
> 
> También veo que tiene que venir un rebotón pero hay varios aspectos que me inquietan y me generan muchas dudas:
> 
> ...



Me gusta este pesimismo, a ver si mañana se incrementa :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Pocas estrategias son más rentables que subirse a los lomos de la tendencia vigente y cabalgar sobre ella, !!!!!aunque no se entienda !!!!.
> 
> También veo que tiene que venir un rebotón pero hay varios aspectos que me inquietan y me generan muchas dudas:
> 
> ...



Si, los 7.6XX son una posibilidad, es el problema de la actual estructura, que permite margen para el descenso, pero como en alguna parte hay que decir basta, voy a intentar delimitarla en el siguiente gráfico.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> En el siguiente arreón a 10,47€. Tendrás suerte si no la ves por debajo de 5€ ::
> Ala a dormir caliente.
> ludópata.
> 
> Saludos;



Que "agradable" el tal Jose.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2011)

snif, snif lo huelo cerca...
snif, snif si, hay uno por aqui...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nadie se esperaba este bajon de hoy,una posible correcion de +,-1% si
> pero no mas



había un doble techo en 8360 al tick, al tick y otras muestras claras en indicadores etc y se activó al caer de 8230 y encima vimos como caíamos de los 8190 sin mucha paradiña. Los 8100-8090-8070 eran después de los 2 hitos anteriores casos lo más lógico (no los 8020 ni los 8040 ni los 8050).Hoy fue un día técnicamente noble y emocionalmente incorrecto en términos bursátiles.


----------



## J-Z (21 Nov 2011)

Bueno el que lleve Arcelol y encima sin SL de poco se puede quejar, es un valor cíclico y muy volátil, tanto te puede salir peponada como guaneada, de todos modos antes de fin de año seguro que vuelve a rozar los 15.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que "agradable" el tal Jose.



Se nota que el negro de Zulomán está haciendo la ronda de hoy y ha dejado la puerta desguarnecida. Así se nos cuelan estos indeseables ::

Tal vez me toque visita a mi mañana:
Largo SAN 5.509 (poca carga)
Largo Ibex 8015 (la orden ha entrado a las 17:34:50 :


----------



## sarkweber (21 Nov 2011)

¿Creéis que veremos las IBE a 4.50€ antes de navidades? :


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> En el siguiente arreón a 10,47€. Tendrás suerte si no la ves por debajo de 5€ ::
> Ala a dormir caliente.
> ludópata.
> 
> Saludos;



Oiga usted pollo
yo soy tierna gacela que llevo un mes en bolsa
no me quita el sueño el tema,si me quedo pillado en valor pues me espero
veo mas peligro en el juego de janus o pollatre


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Mañana yo vigilaría los 8160-8170 com fibo de esta estructura de impulso bajista de hoy, y lo más importante, como el 50% del cuerpo de la vela marubozu de hoy (suelen ser resistencias o soportes bastante válidos, podéis verlos en los gráficos). Eso en el caso de empezar remontando, si vemos que no puede con ese nivel, malo malo pq estariamos generando otra bajista de igual tamañao, si puede superar ese nivel, a ver el cierre. Si empieza cayendo que sería bastante lógico (yo estoy fuera, a velas vir como dicen en Galicia) lo espero a 7870-7850, si veo que cierra por encima del nivel comentado anteriormente (8160-8170), tb quizás entre al final de la sesión en largos quiero decir.


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2011)

Para el que quiera un gesto alcista con un mínimo de garantías:







Los 8.250 deben caer primero. Triángulo que replican los indicadores, en horario rotos hacia abajo, con divergencias alcistas... podría perfectamente romper por abajo con claridad, antes de irse para arriba, como de hecho suele pasar cuando se agota el cuerpo de la figura. Ese es el problema de querer anticiparse y por eso lo más prudente no es pensar tanto en el soporte, sino en la resistencia, que al fin y al cabo estamos en tendencia bajista y esta terminará cuando se rompa el punto que sujeta el precio por arriba.

Sigo siendo optimista, pero no me atrevo a dar soportes concretos. La zona 8.000 ha aguantado y el IBEX ha llegado con los grandes capaces de encajar más castigo del que pensaba, lo cual obliga a revisar la zona de frenada un poquitín a la baja. Eso serían los 7.930 apróximadamente, pero ya nos alejamos casi 100 puntos de los 8.050 comentados anteriormente. Pienso que no tiene demasiado sentido intenar clavar el suelo, aunque en mi opinión debería estar cerca. 

En resumen, quien quiera un tiro más o menos seguro, que espere a la superación de los 8.250.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el que quiera un gesto alcista con un mínimo de garantías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, esa figura la veo clara.

Pero, ¿vaya techo más raro que haría el BUND?, Me cuesta ver que se recupere el chulibex sin la aprobación del EUR/USD.

Creo que se tiene que dar todo junto. Tengo el cargador preparado por si cambia el escenario actual.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el que quiera un gesto alcista con un mínimo de garantías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es posible, pero una formación de velas con una vela mañana alcista con un cierre por encima del 50% de la vela anterior bajista es una penetrante importante en una tendencia bajista (no sé como se llama ahora mismo, pero es la contraria de la cubierta de nube oscura). En lo demás, ok.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nadie se esperaba este bajon de hoy,una posible correcion de +,-1% si
> pero no mas



Pues aunque no haya puesto el 'siyalodecíayo' de rigor lo cierto es que lo he advertido dos veces y además con razonamiento.

Y aun me he dejado la 'otra' razón fundamental de hoy para bajar que era: primer día tras el vencimiento. Son dos razones que por experiencia se que suelen funcionar, por eso hoy tocaban bajadas.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Oiga usted pollo
> yo soy tierna gacela que llevo un mes en bolsa
> no me quita el sueño el tema,si me quedo pillado en valor pues me espero
> veo mas peligro en el juego de janus o pollatre



Contención, Sr. Botín.

Yo no "juego" a esto, ni con esto.

A diferencia de Ud., yo como de esto. Es mi único trabajo y única fuente de ingresos. Sepa que me tomo mi trabajo con la máxima seriedad, por la cuenta que me tiene.

En este tesitura, comprenderá que cuando me viene el tal "Jose" con su cuento de pipí-papá de que "_los stops son de pobres, mirad a la Koplovitz_" [sic] no puedo por menos que sonreir y no entrar al trapo. 

Si ese Sr. tuviera que comer de su operativa en bolsa, iba a estar hecho una sílfide. No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, esa figura la veo clara.
> 
> Pero, ¿vaya techo más raro que haría el BUND?, Me cuesta ver que se recupere el chulibex sin la aprobación del EUR/USD.
> 
> Creo que se tiene que dar todo junto. Tengo el cargador preparado por si cambia el escenario actual.



Un techo raro... ¿como este? ;-)


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Oiga usted pollo
> yo soy tierna gacela que llevo un mes en bolsa
> no me quita el sueño el tema,si me quedo pillado en valor pues me espero
> veo mas peligro en el juego de janus o pollatre



Respecto a eso de esperar, cuando te coman gran parte de la cartera vienes y nos lo cuentas ::

Esas cosas ocurren aunque las veas improbables.


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Nov 2011)

Saludos, agradecido a todos por su maestría y/o buena capacidad para el encaje
casi que ya aprovecho el guano de este lunes para presentarme con nocturnidad y (de verdad que yo no pensaba que el Ibex fuera a subir este lunes por Rajoy) postularme a gacela de la semana, quincena, mes... o lo que se tuviera a bien

A diferencia de otros compañer@s de rebaño... en mis sesiones preparatorias de paper trading yo ni siquiera puedo presumir que obtuviera multimillonarias ganancias virtuales, así que como era hasta cierto punto previsible ...

SAN 5,480 
ABE 10,900

En ambos casos importes con carácter iniciatico y soportables con visos a acudir a juntas generales, bodas y/o bautizos si se terciara (aunque no... creo que no me leerán jamás eso de que es un dinero que no me importa perder... y un carajo... claro que me importa )

Las SAN adquiridas a través del Broker de ING (por lo que pudiera pasar) y las ABE a través de Bankinter. En esto tb estoy de pruebas, el primero es hasta demasiado fácil y cómodo, aunque ahí están el tema de las comisiones... el de bankinter parece mejor en varios aspectos, pero quería manejarme con los dos a ver que tal

Pues eso, espero poder aportar alguna cosilla de vez en cuando y, de nuevo, muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Hoy ha habido guano. Mañana? 





Zabe lo que te digo o no? Tu me entiende shurmano, eh o no eh? Mañana guano der güeno, zeñorial. De eze que ehtá rojo tor dia roho, roho a las 9:00, a las 12:00, cuando havren los shurmano llanqui. Tor dia rojo!

Supercommittee co-chairs concede failure in efforts to reach $1.2T deal - NYPOST.com


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Oiga usted pollo
> yo soy tierna gacela que llevo un mes en bolsa
> no me quita el sueño el tema,si me quedo pillado en valor pues me espero
> veo mas peligro en el juego de janus o pollatre



Ahí va!!!!. No sabía que fuese un imán de peligro::

De momento los 1180/1190 que comentábamos han aguantado si bien es cierto que el hipotético rebote que personalmente esperaba, no se ha producido. Pero aún no ha perdido el soporte.
En contra está que el hecho de no rebotar según ha llegado, rezuma debilidad en la evolución de la serie de precios.

Dan ganas de meterle un par de grandes al SP (o la cantidad que cada uno quiera) pero me dá mucho respeto:
-Que no haya rebotado según llegó a el soporte comentado.
-Que la banca americana ha cerrado en mínimos. Idem para la banca UK y la del reino de España.
-Que las cíclicas usanas están muy jodidas y vienen marcando una evolución de gran debilidad, como veníamos comentado la semana pasada al respecto de que podían estar, como ha sido, adelantado guano en los índices.
-Que el Estocástico, MAC2D y RSI son negativos y alguno de ellos está lejos de señalar una vuelta del índice de referencia.

Demasiados peros para tan raquítico posible vuelo hacia arriba si es que se produciese. Me puedo animar en función de cómo termine, si lo consigue, la directriz bajista en chart de horas.

Voy a aprovechar ahora para leer la prensa ... que no he estado enterado de nada en todo el día. Me refiero al Marca ...:XX:

POR CIERTO, HOY NO HE INVERTIDO EN TODO EL PUTO DÍA. CON LO QUE HE PERDIDO OPORTUNIDAD A LA VISTA DE LA CONSISTENCIA DE LA BAJADA, PIPO A PIPO SIN APENAS DESCANSO.

Por último, llévense bien. Los malos están en el otro lado. Aquí por lo menos, a pasarlo bien.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Un techo raro... ¿como este? ;-)



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No me había fijado en el rango horario del último tramo de noviembre. Me estaba centrando en el techo desde Septiembre.

Muy interesante y a tener en cuenta. El puto amo.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> No me había fijado en el rango horario del último tramo de noviembre. Me estaba centrando en el techo desde Septiembre.
> 
> Muy interesante y a tener en cuenta. El puto amo.



Hasta 138, todo ok. Si lo supera ya sería para preocuparse, especialmente con el doble apoyo justo por encima de los 136. El BUND ahora mismo está más claro que las bolsas.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Contención, Sr. Botín.
> 
> Yo no "juego" a esto, ni con esto.
> 
> ...



Mi nombre es Votin
James Votin


Botin es mi primo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Bienvenido Sr. 

Es ustec más que bien recibido en esta nuestra comunidad. Sepa que tiene el primer reporte por no comenzar como dios manda. Recomendando algo de buen comer, buen beber, coches, motos, peliculas de zombis reglas de futbolines o cosas similares. 

Tiene ustec que llamar al sr chinito para arreglar lo de su actual utilitario, un forero del HVEI35 no puede ir con semejante chatarra. Al Sr. bertok se lo permitimos porque los niños del vecino están usando sus neumáticos para probar sus nuevas ballestas emulando al _redneck_ de la serie walking dead. Y bueno, al _joven_ Claca también, entre sus estudios, el gymansio y su affair con la nonagenaría no le queda tiempo para ir a la autoescuela.

Veo que es usted un asiduo lector al foro. Pero que sepa, que lo del avatar tierno para atraer a laj himbersora ya esta muy visto. Le reporto por ello también.

Bienvenido de nuevo y mucha suerte. Gástese las plusvalías en buen vivir!


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Y por si no ha cogido la indirecta sepa que el señor Guybrush se refiere a uno de los últimos modelos de Bayerische Motoren Werke ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Y díganos su opinión sobre los místicos 10.700

Lo consideramos un rito iniciático fundamental, una liturgia que no admite escaqueo.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No tengo acciones de Arcelor, solo quería decir que no deja de sorprenderme semejante volatilidad de los mercados (¿Arcelor vale un 7% menos que ayer?)... Y que algunos pueden presentar a Arcelor, por ejemplo, como alcista, y ya ven su comportamiento...
> 
> Pero bueno, la bolsa es así.



Por eso es difícil y no tan evidente para el público en general.
Hoy Groupon ha bajado un 10% y te aseguro que no vale eso menos que ayer .... debería haber bajado más del 60%::

El truco es que quizá Arcelor ayer no valía un 7% más que hoy. No traten de entenderlo, alguien por lo que sea ha vendido y eso arrastra el precio. El "lo que sea" va a tener mucho que ver con el "preparado" que le hicieron anteriormente para hincharlo. Vamos, que horno lleno hasta arriba.


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> En el siguiente arreón a 10,47€. Tendrás suerte si no la ves por debajo de 5€ ::
> Ala a dormir caliente.
> ludópata.
> 
> Saludos;



Caliente estará usted, si no recuerdo mal la pasada semana compró GAM, imagino que cerca de los 3,50.

En el mismo post alardeaba de que los SL eran de pobres.

Recapacite y piense en utilizarlos.

Yo no los usaba y mire, pillado a altos precios en SAN.

Hoy por ejemplo he comprado a 5,507 y a 5,49 las he largado.

Recapacite y déjese llevar por el buen rollo del hilo de cara a aprender nuevas cosas.


----------



## Estilicón (22 Nov 2011)

En cuanto a acerinox y a arcelor, la semana pasada leí en las páginas salmón de el pais esta noticia. Pensé que la había puesto en este hilo, pero ahora me doy cuenta que no.

Al que piense en entrar, si atiende a fundamentales no le vendrá mal echar un vistazo a la noticia.

El acero pierde temple · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Órdenes para el SP: venta en 1210, SL 1225, SP 1195 en muy corto, SP1120 en corto.



Pues el tramo inicial bajista ha sido más rápido de lo que esperaba, pero me ha dado juego. Primero corto 1209->1193 y luego uno gordo 1186->1195. Sí, me rajé antes de tiempo.

Ahora acabo de poner tres minilargos en 1193 hasta 1205. SL 1186.

Les dejo el gráfico actualizado sin desbrozar. Critiquen abiertamente.


----------



## situacion_dramatica (22 Nov 2011)

sabeis los resultados de las empresas del ibex? estan casi todos en una situacion de quiebra?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> sabeis los resultados de las empresas del ibex? estan casi todos en una situacion de quiebra?



Hola dramaticos dias,

entre su nick y el comentario, creo que se encuentra usted en una fase negra de su vida. Y que mejor momento que darse uno mismo un capricho, asi que le comento.....[sigo por privado]

Vamos a poner un poco de clarividencia. Hoy los gestores malvados se han enterado que Mariano ha ganado, por los periodicos, ellos no tienen tele y mucho menos internet, asi que hoy si, hoy es el dia que los mercados celebraran la buena nueva de Maripepon.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2011)

sobre todo con Banco de Valencia................ buena reestructuración ha hecho el señor rato


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Los largos de ayer darán hoy sus frutos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Largos son los brazos del oso, cuidadin.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Largos son los brazos del oso, cuidadin.



Ya veo ::


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

TEF no me entró


----------



## tatur (22 Nov 2011)

Pepon se ha levantado a primera hora, a visto el dia nublado y se ha vuelto a la cama.


----------



## rosonero (22 Nov 2011)

Pues parece que se han puesto por la labor de cerrar gaps de apertura. El DAX con un movimiento arriba y abajo frenético.


Buenos días y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Sr.Votin no se ahorque aun, es que los malvados especuladores son los usa, y alli aun no se han despertado, y no han leido el periodico, cuando lo hagan vendra pepon, que si, verdad de la buena. Cuando sepan que ha ganado Mariano, el dji a maximos anuales. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Bueno dias, vaya aburrimiento.
Quiero euforio o lloriqueos de los buenos. Esto es un nifunifaísmo que no quien se lo trague! 

Suerte y no seamos malos los unos con los otros.


----------



## Seren (22 Nov 2011)

Buenas, sabeis donde puedo mirar los futuros en tiempo real del SP y Dow gratis y sin que esté muy retardado


----------



## rosonero (22 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Buenas, sabeis donde puedo mirar los futuros en tiempo real del SP y Dow gratis y sin que esté muy retardado



Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Nov 2011)

Indices Futuros | Futuros Sobre Acciones | Futuros


----------



## Pepe Broz (22 Nov 2011)

GAM está a punto de tocar los 3, ahora en 3.06


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

No hombre, si lo digo de buen rollo, pero es que me parecio tan de tierna gacela, pensar que la bolsa subiria con Mariano que no solo se merece el premio a gacela del mes de Noviembre, tambien el nombramiento a gacela del año, aunque ahi hay muchos candidatos. Un tal Jose va el primero en las apuestas, junto con la Coplovic esa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Por cierto este señor 






en B ha dicho cosas muy interesantes. En resumen, dolor, dolor y mas dolor.


----------



## rosonero (22 Nov 2011)

A punto de volver a ver los 7 miles :rolleye:

rango día: 8.001,30 - 8.105,30


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Y chinito retoma las rebajas, hoy y calentita calentita


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hombre, si lo digo de buen rollo, pero es que me parecio tan de tierna gacela, pensar que la bolsa subiria con Mariano que no solo se merece el premio a gacela del mes de Noviembre, tambien el nombramiento a gacela del año, aunque ahi hay muchos candidatos. Un tal Jose va el primero en las apuestas, junto con la Coplovic esa.



Lo normal es que subiera con mariano,otra cosa es que lo hiciera el dia de antes viernes,el bajon del lunes fue a nivel europeo
Ademas ,mariano esta muy simplon
Esperemos que se entere que la sociedad le ha puesto en la mano derecha las urnas y en la izquierda una porra para tranquilizar la calle 

Pero me parece a mi que este no se entera de que lo primero que tiene que hacer es sacrificar a su propia casta de apesebrados que se le quieran pegar.
Sobran politicos y funcionarios, o eso o tocas la educacion y la sanidad

Deberia ya de informar que cojones piensa hacer,el horno ya esta muy caliente y se van a quemar los bollos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Me voy a correr, 
Resumo la situación de nuestro entrañable churribex.


----------



## rosonero (22 Nov 2011)

De Cárpatos

_Coloca 2.012 millones a 3 meses y 966 a 6 meses.

A 3 meses queda en el 5,22% a desde el 2,350% anterior.

Para las de 6 meses queda en el 5,328% desde el 3,349% de la anterior.

Subida espectacular de las rentabilidades, pero otra vez, parte de esto puede estar descontado pero lo que no nos quita nadie es que esto no se puede aguantar mucho tiempo. Se ha casi doblado el interés y eso puede sentar fatal al mercado.

El BTC a 3 meses es el 2,85 cuando antes fue del 3,07 y para 6 meses del 4,92 frente al 2,59.

Recuerden que los depósitos a 1 año en los bancos rondan el 4%	_

:::8:::


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> *A punto de volver a ver los 7 miles *:rolleye:
> 
> rango día: 8.001,30 - 8.105,30














Saludos :Baile:


----------



## ser superior (22 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me voy a correr,
> Resumo la situación de nuestro entrañable churribex.



Guybrush, que perversiones más raras tiene usted. Mirar que correrse con eso...:S


----------



## rosonero (22 Nov 2011)

ibex 35	7.995,50	-0,32 %	 :d


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

7980 ............
Y bajando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> Guybrush, que perversiones más raras tiene usted. Mirar que correrse con eso...:S



jajajajajaja que mente retorcida tiene ustec!









ale, cuídense!


----------



## lokeno100 (22 Nov 2011)

el ibex pierde los 8000 puntos , ¿qué pasa hoy a qué
se debe?


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2011)

No se quien tiene peor virus estomacal, si el Ibex o yo. Porque habran deducido de mi nula participacion hasta media mañana, que obviamente es porque no estoy trabajando.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> el ibex pierde los 8000 puntos , ¿qué pasa hoy a qué se debe?








Saludos )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Posible doble suelo en 5605 para DAX. La vela en horas promete pero aún queda mucho para su cierre en tiempo.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

los cinco del IBEX,los pezqueñines
IAG, 1,557....que dolor doctor
Sabadell 2.33 proximo candidato a ser intervenido como baje del 2......
Mapfre-..2.45 nadie le hace un seguro de vida
POP....2.911...ha perdido su cuidador y busca amo..

y la number FIVE,aquella que todos ustedes esperan para chicharrear cuando baje a 2 

GAMESA.....no hay quien la ponga tiesa,la meretriz del ibex


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



......que cabron::
esta te la guardo


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Ya saben que si quieren ponerse largos hoy esta es la única alternativa viable:







::


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> el ibex pierde los 8000 puntos , ¿qué pasa hoy a qué
> se debe?



Es un virus


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> De Cárpatos
> 
> _Coloca 2.012 millones a 3 meses y 966 a 6 meses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Largo en el DAX (1 daxie). SL -30, SP+100. Entrada en 5640.

SL dinámico.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ya saben que si quieren ponerse largos hoy esta es la única alternativa viable:
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos

Estos últimos comentarios sobre Merkel, se producen porque ya se ha filtrado el documento que va a presentar la Comisión Europea sobre eurobonos. Mucha gente lo tiene, todos lo conocemos. La Comisión va a hacer una muy seria propuesta, y Merkel ya se adelanta diciendo a todo no. ¿350 de prima de riesgo francesa? ¿ es ese el límite de Merkel? ¿sabe de verdad lo peligroso del juego que se lleva entre manos? ¿esta es la líder que queremos para una Europa unida políticamente? *Tendré que ir hablando con mis amigos en Asia, a ver si me voy de aquí...a algún sitio donde se puedan plantar alcachofas y vivir del huerto.* 

:XX::XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

Que día más raro.


----------



## tarrito (22 Nov 2011)

me guardo en favoritos la página 255 de hilo, así cuando me pregunten de dónde narices saco la info para Hinvertir, se la enseño y les digo; "mirad, mirad"
 :XX:

añadiendo breve descripción de cada forero


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> y la number FIVE,aquella que todos ustedes esperan para chicharrear cuando baje a 2
> 
> GAMESA.....no hay quien la ponga tiesa,la meretriz del ibex



Calle, calle....que al Sr. José le puede dar algo con sus GAMESAS a casi 4 que por fundamentales valores en libros y tal le darán unas plusvalías que todos querríamos, no sea malo.

No creeis que anda cerca un rebote?

FUera conias, no creeis que GAMESA puede ser un valor que se comporte bien en el supuesto rebote?

Sí, fuera conias8:


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Calle, calle....que al Sr. José le puede dar algo con sus GAMESAS a casi 4 que por fundamentales valores en libros y tal le darán unas plusvalías que todos querríamos, no sea malo.
> 
> No creeis que anda cerca un rebote?
> 
> ...



Le tengo el mismo aprecio a Gamesa que a los bancos, 0.

Digais lo que digáis que por fundamentales vale mucho más de lo que cotiza...no me fio ni un pelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Gamesa es la putit* de Tonuel


----------



## Space Pope (22 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> me guardo en favoritos la página 255 de hilo, así cuando me pregunten de dónde narices saco la info para Hinvertir, se la enseño y les digo; "mirad, mirad"
> :XX:
> 
> añadiendo breve descripción de cada forero



también puede poner la 256 en favoritos.

hay que tener fe entre tanto falso profeta del apocalipsis.

Hemos sido bendecidos, disfrutemos de estos maravillosos años.







para confesiones y arrepentimientos varios pueden pedir cita.

Saludos y anden por la sombra!


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Calle, calle....que al Sr. José le puede dar algo con sus GAMESAS a casi 4 que por fundamentales valores en libros y tal le darán unas plusvalías que todos querríamos, no sea malo.
> 
> No creeis que anda cerca un rebote?
> 
> ...



Siempre que no baje de 3 el rebote es posible,pero como baje a 2 se quedara haciendo el pingpong entre 2 y 3 durante algun tiempo y es dificil que vuelva a 3
porque los jugadores de ese tramo o venden o se esperan a que algun dia vuelva
cual golondrina


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De Cárpatos
> 
> Estos últimos comentarios sobre Merkel, se producen porque ya se ha filtrado el documento que va a presentar la Comisión Europea sobre eurobonos. Mucha gente lo tiene, todos lo conocemos. La Comisión va a hacer una muy seria propuesta, y Merkel ya se adelanta diciendo a todo no. ¿350 de prima de riesgo francesa? ¿ es ese el límite de Merkel? ¿sabe de verdad lo peligroso del juego que se lleva entre manos? ¿esta es la líder que queremos para una Europa unida políticamente? *Tendré que ir hablando con mis amigos en Asia, a ver si me voy de aquí...a algún sitio donde se puedan plantar alcachofas y vivir del huerto.*
> 
> :XX::XX:



Voy a pensar muy seriamente que Mulder=Cárpatos 

Mucha coincidencia, muchaaaaaa


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Le tengo el mismo aprecio a Gamesa que a los bancos, 0.
> 
> Digais lo que digáis que por fundamentales vale mucho más de lo que cotiza...no me fio ni un pelo.



Por fundamentales vale 300 millones menos que su valor de cotizacion,de ahi que yo decia que su valor es 2,5


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Voy a pensar muy seriamente que Mulder=Cárpatos
> 
> Mucha coincidencia, muchaaaaaa



No, hombre, no.

Es que vivimos cerca y estamos conectados telepáticamente :XX:


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

Tiene que haber más guano, lo de estos días me ha sabido a poco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Sr.Mulder es cierto eso que dicen de usted? Es realmente Carpatos, Mulder Carpatos.

Malvado especuladorhhhh, tiene intereses ocultos en sus mensajes de volumen. Lo sabia.

Ahora me pregunto quien sera el Sr.Pollastre en realidad, desde que se le rompio la mesa, la web de Carpatonien daxianen tampoco actualiza.

Y claca en catequesis, que en 2012 le toca hacer la comunion. Estamos vacios de profetas.


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

Este que no sé quien es, dice que ve los 10.700 en el ibex


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2011)

Daria mi meñique izquierdo por tocar efectivamente los 10.700 y poder leer el hilo ese dia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Mulder es cierto eso que dicen de usted? Es realmente Carpatos, Mulder Carpatos.
> 
> Malvado especuladorhhhh, tiene intereses ocultos en sus mensajes de volumen. Lo sabia.
> 
> ...



En serio?? ::


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (22 Nov 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Suelo leer con interés este hilo, espero con el paso del tiempo aprender un poquito de todo esto. Tengo alguna cuestión:

Para invertir a plazo más largo que ustedes, es decir, comprar una serie de acciones con vistas a mantenerlas 1-3 meses... ¿qué tal véis Santander?

Y segundo, en este final de año movidito que tenemos... ¿créeis que el IBEX puede alcanzar mínimos bastante inferiores a los que tenemos?

Gracias.


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Suelo leer con interés este hilo, espero con el paso del tiempo aprender un poquito de todo esto. Tengo alguna cuestión:
> 
> ...



Yo le recomendaría comprar el 20% 30% de su liquidez, por supuesto que esto puede bajar más, pero nadie se lo puede asegurar.


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

Lo de recomendarle comprar más que nada es porque "en teoría" estos precios son muy buenos y no es plan dejar escapar la oportunidad de entrar a estos niveles aun a riesgo de que luego baje.

pero si baja, ya sabe, tiene el otro 70% de liquidez para operar


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en el DAX (1 daxie). SL -30, SP+100. Entrada en 5640.
> 
> SL dinámico.



Cierro con 25 pipos con lo que ya tenemos más de 600 pavos en el bolsillo.

A seguir en la tarea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Compra compra.

Y mas santander.

Con el dividendo se pagan solas.
Hay valores y valores.
Siempre las podras vender.
Este sector va parriba [esto con un palillo en la boca queda mejor]
Mi cuñao se ha comprado 30.000€ y ya les gana un 5%.
Compra antes de que suban mas.
Patrocinan a ferrari, al alonso, el de los coches.


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Lo de recomendarle comprar más que nada es porque "en teoría" estos precios son muy buenos y no es plan dejar escapar la oportunidad de entrar a estos niveles aun a riesgo de que luego baje.
> 
> pero si baja, ya sabe, tiene el otro 70% de liquidez para operar



Y aniado, que si quiere estar trnaquilo se ponga un stop y vaya viendo como evoluciona la cosa


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Suelo leer con interés este hilo, espero con el paso del tiempo aprender un poquito de todo esto. Tengo alguna cuestión:
> 
> ...



Desde el cariño...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-248.html#post5318950

Nuestro destacado hinversor Tonuel le puede dar mejores consejos por supuesto..

Consejo : Si se preocupa por ganar dinero y no perderlo, métalo en acciones usa, pídale consejo a ghkghk


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Daria mi meñique izquierdo por tocar efectivamente los 10.700 y poder leer el hilo ese dia.



Igual ya no quedamos ninguno en este mundo... 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Igual ya no quedamos ninguno en este mundo... 8:



Y eso que importa? que los toque, coño ya.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Vela fea en el DAX tras enfrentarse a los máximos de esta mañana pasadas las 09:00. Es para ir corto (yo no lo voy porque he llegado tarde, de momento).


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (22 Nov 2011)

Sois la monda )

Este hilo, la verdad que es bastante divertido... merece la pena seguirlo.

Y yo no tengo prisa por comprar, si tengo que esperar un mes a ver qué pasa pues espero... no me quema el dinero en el bolsillo, tengo paciencia. De momento, quieto parao.

Me gustaría poco a poco ir aprendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Space Pope (22 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Igual ya no quedamos ninguno en este mundo... 8:



ante su falta de fe, compre Banco de Valencia, Bankia, y unos Sacyres y quedara redimido hasta los misticos 10.700


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Sois la monda )
> 
> Este hilo, la verdad que es bastante divertido... merece la pena seguirlo.
> 
> ...



Hace bien, primero aprender y luego invertir, no al reves, que es lo que les sucede a la mayoria. Invierten, pierden y aprenden.

Los mercados llevan abiertos muchos años, y estaran abiertos muchos mas años, asi que tiene tiempo. El mejor consejero sera usted mismo. 
Aqui aprender no se, pero reirse de uno mismo y de/con los demas seguro.

10700 si o no? Mojese, en la encuesta digo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

edito la imagen para no trastocar la profecía


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En serio?? ::




Self-fulfilling prophecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Pero cómo puede ser todavía Ud. tan inocente como para dejarse engañar por el malvado, manipulador y contorsionista-extorsionista vendedor asiático de coches canitrónicos.... tsk tsk... pensé que había Ud. aprendido algo a raíz de su desagradable "incidente Nuremberg" en la pescadería de su barrio el otro día :no::no:


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> (...)
> Los mercados llevan abiertos muchos años, y *estaran abiertos muchos mas años*, asi que tiene tiempo.
> (...)



Por mera curiosidad, y sin ánimo de ofender, ¿en qué se basa ud. para hacer semejante afirmación?. ¿Dispone de datos sólidos, contrastados?. ¿O al menos de una bola de cristal sólida y con buen contraste?. :no:

Porque si algo tengo claro desde que leo el foro es que el apocalipsis mundial está a punto de llegar, que vamos a morir todos (dos o más veces) y que, con toda probabilidad, será en Octubre.



(Perdonad, pero es que hoy debo haber comido payasete :o)


----------



## faraico (22 Nov 2011)

He pinchado en el anuncio de viviendas en sanchinarro desde 156.000 euros.....y....sorpresa!!

Son 45 metros cuadrados.

Están locos estos romanos


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Vaya por Dios... hombre, yo esperaría que realmente siguieran abiertos muchos años... sabe, le he cogido gustillo a este trabajo... no tengo ganas de volver a cambiar :o



DeCafeina dijo:


> Por mera curiosidad, y sin ánimo de ofender, ¿en qué se basa ud. para hacer semejante afirmación?. ¿Dispone de datos sólidos, contrastados?. ¿O al menos de una bola de cristal sólida y con buen contraste?. :no:
> 
> Porque si algo tengo claro desde que leo el foro es que el apocalipsis mundial está a punto de llegar, que vamos a morir todos (dos o más veces) y que, con toda probabilidad, será en Octubre.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hellion (22 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Daria mi meñique izquierdo por tocar efectivamente los 10.700 y poder leer el hilo ese dia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¿Y qué va a hacer cuando no le queden dedos?

Le juro que este es el primer resultado de buscar "sin dedos" en google:



Spoiler



Memasturbo sin dedos y quiero sentir lo mismo cuando lo hago con el : Foro enFemenino


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya por Dios... hombre, yo esperaría que realmente siguieran abiertos muchos años... sabe, le he cogido gustillo a este trabajo... no tengo ganas de volver a cambiar :o



Mulder y Cárpatos, en santísima bi-nidad, parece que ya están planificando su futuro en el apasionante mundo de la recogida de la alcachofa... A mí eso me da que pensar. ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

La bolsa, es como las p.utas, responden a una necesidad del ser humano. Todo lo vemos se compra y se vende, y se seguira comprando y vendiendo. 

El apocalipsis de llegar, acabara con los ahorros de todos los participantes de este hilo, pero la bolsa continuara.


Señor Pollastre, a mi no me engañe, la mesa se ha roto, no pasa nada, asuma perdidas, hay veces que su sentimientocontrario no solo de da en el dax. Comprese una mesa en el carrefour que le durara mas.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

debo ser el unico al q errrrr chinito no ha intentado colar un BMW

tanto se nota q soy pobre?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya por Dios... hombre, yo esperaría que realmente siguieran abiertos muchos años... sabe, le he cogido gustillo a este trabajo... no tengo ganas de volver a cambiar :o



No se preocupe, usted ha mostrado tener valía en otros oficios. Tome, le hago la campaña publicitaria gratis. Que no se digo que no nos apoyamos entre conforeros. 














:XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vela fea en el DAX tras enfrentarse a los máximos de esta mañana pasadas las 09:00. Es para ir corto (yo no lo voy porque he llegado tarde, de momento).



Joder, vaya analisto que estoy hecho:XX:
Ahí ha habido una pipada pero en el fondo soy gacelilla porque solo pillé 22. Pero bueno, ya resguardados y siguiendo en la tarea.

Hoy llevo 2 de 2, no sé si cerrar el chiringuito o lanzarme a lo bestia


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, vaya analisto que estoy hecho:XX:
> Ahí ha habido una pipada pero en el fondo soy gacelilla porque solo pillé 22. Pero bueno, ya resguardados y siguiendo en la tarea.
> 
> Hoy llevo 2 de 2, no sé si cerrar el chiringuito o lanzarme a lo bestia



Ten cuidado con lanzarte a la piscina
que los martes la vacian para limpiarla


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La bolsa, es como las p.utas, responden a una necesidad del ser humano. Todo lo vemos se compra y se vende, y se seguira comprando y vendiendo.
> 
> El apocalipsis de llegar, acabara con los ahorros de todos los participantes de este hilo, pero la bolsa continuara.
> 
> ...



Con los míos no!!! ... que tengo algunos ahorrillos en fondos monetarios en Luxemburgo.
Alguno tendrá que comprarle sus coches, no?:XX:


----------



## monicagt (22 Nov 2011)

eleconomista dice que el Mas acaba de anunciar bajada de sueldo a los funcionarios y subida de impuestos.
Esto tranquilizará a los mercados? :


----------



## Caos (22 Nov 2011)

La bolsa no creo que llegue a desaparecer salvo en escenarios de _"latunes y armas"_, pero si puede llegar a reducirse ostensiblemente todo el chiringuito financiero (un 90% o más desde el pico del 2007), incluyendo mercados de derivados, de capitales, servicios financieros, etc.

Esto no es algo imposible y ya ha sucedido otras veces en la historia, sin ir más lejos poco menos de hace un siglo (en el s.XIX había deflaciones de los chiringuitos del papel enormes que conseguían que desapareciesen por completo). No es el fin del mundo pero si iba a dejar sin trabajo a mucha gente.

Por cierto, ojala suceda, me quitaría mucha competencia de encima, y sería lo mejor para la humanidad a medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> La bolsa no creo que llegue a desaparecer salvo en escenarios de _"latunes y armas"_, pero si puede llegar a reducirse ostensiblemente todo el chiringuito financiero (un 90% o más desde el pico del 2007), incluyendo mercados de derivados, de capitales, servicios financieros, etc.
> 
> Esto no es algo imposible y ya ha sucedido otras veces en la historia, sin ir más lejos poco menos de hace un siglo (en el s.XIX había deflaciones de los chiringuitos del papel enormes que conseguían que desapareciesen por completo). No es el fin del mundo pero si iba a dejar sin trabajo a mucha gente.
> 
> Por cierto, ojala suceda, me quitaría mucha competencia de encima, y sería lo mejor para la humanidad a medio y largo plazo.



Antes de cargarse el 90% del chiringuito preferirán cargarse al 50% de la población humana con una guerra, aunque claro con las armas que hay hoy en día hacer una guerra a lo mejor nos deja sin planeta :8:.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Hasta los 1170-1150 le queda tomate al SP

Traspasar los 1125 es guano profundo sodomizado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Pero la bolsa como concepto no desaparecera, jamas. Que quiebren mm, plataformas, y el 90% de los actores podria llegar a creermelo. Pero el concepto de bolsa no. Y ahi estaremos nosotros, con un hilo de habeis visto el eurix 2, si solo habra dos valores, BMW y SAN.

@Janus, tengo aqui un serie 5 muy equipado que me dice Jaaaaanussssss compraaaammmmeeeeeeeeee, asi en tono, sicofonia.

@Sr.PipoapipoVenga preguntele a la mujer que le parece la nueva serie 3, y que color le gusta mas. 

Mucho hablar pero solo una persona ha contactado conmigo de manera formal para la compra de un coche.


----------



## ex-perto (22 Nov 2011)

creo que hemos traspaado el umbral, estamos en el gran guano??


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Fuerte revisión a la baja del PIB de EEUU: creció un 2%, frente al 2,5% anterior - elEconomista.es


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> (...)
> Mucho hablar pero solo una persona ha contactado conmigo de manera formal para la compra de un coche.



Es que conducir un BMW es de pobres. Lo mismo que usar SL.

Yo sin ir más lejos conduzco todo un Peugeot 206 con 11 años de solera. Lo tengo como inversión; seguro que cada día que pasa se me revaloriza un poquito más. 

La gente de dinero somos así. ::


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero la bolsa como concepto no desaparecera, jamas. Que quiebren mm, plataformas, y el 90% de los actores podria llegar a creermelo. Pero el concepto de bolsa no. Y ahi estaremos nosotros, con un hilo de habeis visto el eurix 2, si solo habra dos valores, BMW y SAN.
> 
> @Janus, tengo aqui un serie 5 muy equipado que me dice Jaaaaanussssss compraaaammmmeeeeeeeeee, asi en tono, sicofonia.
> 
> ...



Hice 800 km el domingo en un 325 i del 2010 y es un excelente coche, me imagino que el modelo Argentino sera igual que el europeo, mi socio el dueño del coche hizo esos mismos kilometros con un ford falcon sprint del 75 que fuimos a comprar a Cordoba (Argentina) y menos comodidad tiene de todo el sprint, no veas ese motor como explota, veniamos a 200 km en algun tramo y los dos coches iban entre carriles perfectamente (el bmw obviamente mucho mas agarrado)


----------



## monicagt (22 Nov 2011)

Yo también tengo un Peugeot 206, el mío con 14 años y también lo tengo como inversión.
A más dinero tengo más tacaña soy.
)



DeCafeina dijo:


> Es que conducir un BMW es de pobres. Lo mismo que usar SL.
> 
> Yo sin ir más lejos conduzco todo un Peugeot 206 con 11 años de solera. Lo tengo como inversión; seguro que cada día que pasa se me revaloriza un poquito más.
> 
> La gente de dinero somos así. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> 21 días para alcanzar los 10700, sin restar los días que la bolsa está cerrada.
> 
> Complicado está la cosa sí...



Si lo consigue pido que el hilo pase de "Hilo mítico" a "*Hilo místico*" ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> 21 días para alcanzar los 10700, sin restar los días que la bolsa está cerrada.
> 
> Complicado está la cosa sí...



Ahora tocan unos 140 puntos dia, 1400 € dia por contrato grande. Un chollo mas grande que el de ayer, pero menos que el de mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero la bolsa como concepto no desaparecera, jamas. Que quiebren mm, plataformas, y el 90% de los actores podria llegar a creermelo. Pero el concepto de bolsa no. Y ahi estaremos nosotros, con un hilo de habeis visto el eurix 2, si solo habra dos valores, BMW y SAN.
> 
> @Janus, tengo aqui un serie 5 muy equipado que me dice Jaaaaanussssss compraaaammmmeeeeeeeeee, asi en tono, sicofonia.
> 
> ...



Hay ciertos temas que prefiero hablarlos con su secretaria.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Nov 2011)

Robtnic ese o como se llame, hace rato que no lo veo por el foro, hace mas de 10700 horas que no aparece por aqui, alguien sabe si le paso algo?


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Nov 2011)

Un momento que les interrumpo la animada charla y hablo de bolsa, el próximo objetivo esta por los 7.700, ¿No?


Yo también tengo en casa(miento un par de semanas estará en el taller) un 206(Hdi del 2004) con unos 240.000km.
Chinito como buen macarra también tengo un bmw(530d e39 con 250.000km) cuando muera le aviso


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

De momento ni una sola oportunidad para largos y es que el precio manda. Me cuesta creer que vayamos a ver descensos mucho más pronunciados, tanto por el BUND por como se está realizando la caída, pero lo único cierto es que ahora mismo sólo tenemos objetivos a la baja -que espero ver anulados-, así que de momento nada o stop ajustadísimo para evitar verse pillado en estas arenas movedizas bajistas que a poco a poco van hundiendo la cotización.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Claca, si es que una subidita la verdad que no haria daño a nadie, pero desde los maximos del 92xx, se ha bajado bastante, y parece como si no nos hubieramos enterado.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Guanas tardes, pero guanas guanas


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay ciertos temas que prefiero hablarlos con su secretaria.



Este sí que es el mejor post del día. Sin duda para mis gustos. Si no le indundan con millares de thanks, va a dar que pensar:8:

Chinito, que a mí me gustan los M3 y un montón. La serie 5 es para personas más mayores que yo.:XX: Este año llevo ganado para comprar uno pero bien tuneado ... pero no sé si voy a tener para la gasofa::


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

Esto ya es un guano en condiciones


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Es que conducir un BMW es de pobres. Lo mismo que usar SL.
> 
> Yo sin ir más lejos conduzco todo un Peugeot 206 con 11 años de solera. Lo tengo como inversión; seguro que cada día que pasa se me revaloriza un poquito más.
> 
> La gente de dinero somos así. ::



Es que ud. cree que chinito es un mercantilista de lujo exótico que está forrado cuando ocurre todo lo contrario, el señor chinito es un buen samaritano que regala su mercancía en una ceremonia con gran pompa si ud. le hace una generosa donación monetaria a su templo, sobre todo si esa donación viene en una caja de zapatos y tiene ud. más bigotes que curro Jimenez.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Es que conducir un BMW es de pobres. Lo mismo que usar SL.
> 
> Yo sin ir más lejos conduzco todo un Peugeot 206 con 11 años de solera. Lo tengo como inversión; seguro que cada día que pasa se me revaloriza un poquito más.
> 
> La gente de dinero somos así. ::





monicagt dijo:


> Yo también tengo un Peugeot 206, el mío con 14 años y también lo tengo como inversión.
> A más dinero tengo más tacaña soy.
> )





Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo también tengo en casa(miento un par de semanas estará en el taller) un 206(Hdi del 2004) con unos 240.000km.
> Chinito como buen macarra también tengo un bmw(530d e39 con 250.000km) cuando muera le aviso



Vaya hilo de pobretones... aquí otro con un 206 de 11 años (y que dure 11 más :fiufiu: ) eso sí, gasolina, que está más barata que el diesel )


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esto ya es un guano en condiciones



Nada, todavía no hay dolor. Recuerde que no hace mucho se estaba en el SP por debajo de 1078 y el DAX por debajo de 4950. Otro tema es fogearse en el Ibex, es lo que tiene.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Ayyyy ven si al final el tema bolsa y pilinguis siempre existira, les dejo que ya me han limpiado los cristales y toca viaje. Con Mariano llego el guano.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Bueno ahora que les veo tan animados con el olor clacaniano del guano, aviso que puede estar formándose un posible largo (30 pipos al menos) en el DAX. Todavía es prematuro pero en charts de minutos se puede ver un pequeño esbozo. La pista está en la exponencial de 50.

Claca, si sale bien, será mi segundo largo ganador en el día.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Nov 2011)

Ta chan, entro mi compra de FCC... ya les iré informando de como le va a esta aprendiz.

PD Alguna fotico de tios guays, apare de las pilinguis


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno ahora que les veo tan animados con el olor clacaniano del guano, aviso que puede estar formándose un posible largo (30 pipos al menos) en el DAX. Todavía es prematuro pero en charts de minutos se puede ver un pequeño esbozo. La pista está en la exponencial de 50.
> 
> Claca, si sale bien, será mi segundo largo ganador en el día.



Lo tiene ahí cerca pero mamonea mucho. Está a puntito, preparados, listos ...


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ta chan, entro mi compra de FCC... ya les iré informando de como le va a esta aprendiz.
> 
> PD Alguna fotico de tios guays, apare de las pilinguis



La verdad es que con tanta broma no nos hemos dado cuenta de que esto se está llenando de féminas poco a poco, pero en ese aspecto tendrán que llevar uds. la iniciativa.

PD: Creo que el guano arrecia y hay posibilidades serias de rebote, habrá que dejar el huerto de alcachofas para otro momento.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo tiene ahí cerca pero mamonea mucho. Está a puntito, preparados, listos ...



Ahí, está. Para adentro 1 daxie largo con stop de 15 pipos y target de 30 pipos.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

despues de esa foto solo falta la musica electronica y las carreras 

Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Ay Omá que vela!
Casi me ojetean!


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca, si es que una subidita la verdad que no haria daño a nadie, pero desde los maximos del 92xx, se ha bajado bastante, y parece como si no nos hubieramos enterado.



Sí, llevamos más de 1.400 puntos de caída desde máximos, casi nada. Con la pérdida de los 8.200 el panorama se ha complicado mucho, porque por un lado veo objetivos bajistas muy claros (primero en 7.6XX y luego en 7.4XX), pero por el otro veo el desarrollo del recorte y no puedo sino pensar que la estructura es la típica de trampa (caída muy controlada, luego hago como que guaneó y le meto la dirección contraria).

La zona donde cotiza ahora el IBEX -y que comenté ayer (7.930), que ha sido esta la que coincide con niveles relevantes para el SAN (5,30) y compañía..., es muy importante. Mientras la aguante, sigo viendo posibilidades importantes de rebote, otra cosa sería para caer 300 puntos. Al menos es como lo veo yo, que puedo estar equivocado.

De todos modos, un cierre por debajo de los 8.000 es muy probable como arma mediática, sin que eso tenga la más mínima repercusión en el gráfico.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

parece q el toro no se rinde y lanza una cornada con fuerza

veremos si no le mete a ultima hora un zarpazo el oso q le deja temblando....


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

Un ejemplo del delicado momento en el que nos encontramos, dedicado al último usuario que se ha incorporado al hilo:







Objetivo bajista (discontinua negra) VS Fibo


----------



## Jamóncontomate (22 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que con tanta broma no nos hemos dado cuenta de que esto se está llenando de féminas poco a poco, pero en ese aspecto tendrán que llevar uds. la iniciativa.
> 
> PD: Creo que el guano arrecia y hay posibilidades serias de rebote, habrá que dejar el huerto de alcachofas para otro momento.



Ellas ganan siempre, o con plusvalías.... o con la visita del negro.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

se nos hunde el SAN-titanic......


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

El SAN la está tocando bien y su gemelo igual.

Pero es que los precios de otros valores se están poniendo jugosisimos para en medio plazo llevarte un 20% por valor.


----------



## The Hellion (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca, si es que una subidita la verdad que no haria daño a nadie, pero desde los maximos del 92xx, se ha bajado bastante, y parece como si no nos hubieramos enterado.









Haciendo abstracción de que se trate de la marca de la estrellita, ¿cree usted que no me he enterado?

::::::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

Apocalypse now - The doors - The end - YouTube

y para los clasicos

Marcha funebre - Chopin - YouTube


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Pues al final no era rebote, me vuelvo al huerto a ver si las alcachofas ya han madurado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Quien estrellitas compra, en el pecado lleva la penitencia, no le digo mas.

Fuera de bromas, yo me sali de todas mis posiciones en acciones, por esto mismo. Hombre es Daimler, una compañia de cojones. Siempre sl.


----------



## ponzi (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El SAN la está tocando bien y su gemelo igual.
> 
> Pero es que los precios de otros valores se están poniendo jugosisimos para en medio plazo llevarte un 20% por valor.



Sigue usted largo con los gemelos?
San va a vender una participacon de su filial en chile.Yo sigo largo en san e ibe,ya que no he visto declarar nuevos cortos desde 4-11.Desde el movil no puedo ver la cnmv,alguien sabe si se han declarado nuevos cortos para estos valores hoy?, es la condicion q me puse para salirme o continuar largo

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (22 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Apocalypse now - The doors - The end - YouTube
> 
> y para los clasicos
> 
> Marcha funebre - Chopin - YouTube



... es la cuenta final :fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]Kazookeylele - Ukulele - The final countdown - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

:X


----------



## Estilicón (22 Nov 2011)

Pues yo como estoy loco, he completado mis matildes con unas IBE a 4,60. Voy a morir cienes de veces :S.

No voy a dar abasto con tanta JGA.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Juasss, accionista de blue chips, esta usted hecho un Juan Abello.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Estamidísimo Sr. Pipoapipo, 

Siento decirle que no elige ustéc las canciones con mucho tino ::, está ustéc reportado.

[YOUTUBE]rNr8drdBk_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

Clash of the Titans Trailer Music (High Quality) - YouTube

solo sobreviviran los heroes........ los demas moriremos cienes de veces......

edito: pirata, corrige la falta del post anterior o te arriesgas a una reprimenda de pecata y te lo hara escribir 100 veces bien :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Rbotic dijo:


> Llevamos unos cuantos pasos para atrás, Camino del Místico 10.700, ya van quedando pocas oportunidades para la recuperación...
> 
> Las espectativas están muy deprimidas, no me extraña viendo el futuro que se nos viene encima con la victoria de Rajoy, hecho que el mercado está descontando...
> 
> S2s



Es un paso atras, nada mas.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ... es la cuenta final :fiufiu:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Kazookeylele - Ukulele - The final countdown - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :X



que bueno, me gusta la flauta:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigue usted largo con los gemelos?
> San va a vender una participacon de su filial en chile.Yo sigo largo en san e ibe,ya que no he visto declarar nuevos cortos desde 4-11.Desde el movil no puedo ver la cnmv,alguien sabe si se han declarado nuevos cortos para estos valores hoy?, es la condicion q me puse para salirme o continuar largo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo sigo, poner SL es de pobres :XX: no vendí en su día con +30 cents voy a vender ahora con -30 :: ahí los dejo total son calderilla en cada uno a largo aunque yo creo que me los quito antes de fin de año.

Mis precios para entrar ahora

Abertis 10
Indra 10. 9,90 mejor
ACX ~8
TRE 22

Para chicharrear con CFDS:

IAG 1,51 la verdad que ya se le podía dar ahora mismo pero apunta a más guano.
GAM 2,90
Arcelol ~10,50

Tele5 y Sacyr me parecen demasiado mierda para meter zarpa aunque tb están baratillas ya.

PD: Para los que estén fuera de SAN, está a 10 cent de mínimos del año yo que ustedes me iría pensando la entrada, así me las suben un poquillo :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quien estrellitas compra, en el pecado lleva la penitencia, no le digo mas.
> 
> Fuera de bromas, yo me sali de todas mis posiciones en acciones, por esto mismo. Hombre es Daimler, una compañia de cojones. Siempre sl.



¿SL a una acción alemana? Si siempre suben...

Antes de malvenderla o que se la lleve el broker, le prendo fuego...


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

Tengo que dejar de leerles. Me están entrando unas ganas irrefrenables de meterme con un 20% de mis cuatro perras en unas acciones del SAN. Aunque me puedo imaginar cómo iba a a acabar la aventura: ::

Manolete, si no sabes....

Voy a abrirme una cervecita y me lo pienso. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## bronx5 (22 Nov 2011)

¿Habéis visto el bajón final de la bolsa de Israel?


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

los q estan rapidos hacen pasta con esta volatilidad, vaya lateral mas radical llevamos desde las 3 y pico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

ve a por la manzanita.


----------



## Sukarrieta (22 Nov 2011)

Lo primero saludos a todos... 

hilo de los mas interesante, les suelo leer a todos con mucho interes pero viendo los toros desde la barrera, no tengo ni tiempo ni conociemientos para estar en el intradia...

Les pido opiniones..
Fondo de pensiones iniciado en el 2005 (pardillo de mi...) saque todo de renta variable para ponerlo en renta fija a medidados del 2007, y saque unas perrillas... desde entonces ha estado siempre en renta fija... y ultimamente esta perdiendo pasta (BBK) comisiones y demas...
En un horizonte a cinco años (PV podemos sacar las epsvs en ese plazo) seria momento de empezar a pensar en volver a cambiarlas a renta variable al 90%.
Esperar un poco mas todavia?

Y yo tambien tengo un clio II 1.4 12 años de gasolina que va fenomenal, no gracias BMW cuando saque las epsv


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

IAG y TL5 en mínimos del año, quién se atreve a chicharrear?


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los q estan rapidos hacen pasta con esta volatilidad, vaya lateral mas radical llevamos desde las 3 y pico



Pues me parece que el lateral ya se ha terminado por hoy...ahora para ver laterales va a tener que ponerse de lado.


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

Con dos cojones. Siempre quise poner un spoiler de esos.



Spoiler



Orden de compra en SAN... a 5,21. Ya, ya lo sé. Soy un poco nenaza, pero es que no sé si quiero que entre. Aunque de aquí a que me acabe la cerveza igual la subo, con un par... ¿a 5,22?. :o


----------



## SAMPLERKING (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> IAG y TL5 en mínimos del año, quién se atreve a chicharrear?



Yo sin mamma chicho de por medio me niego a chicharrear en TL5....


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Al menos está en soporte, IAG ya se lo folló


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2011)

En Barrena!!!!.. ¿por cierto a qué precio Gamesa se convertira en objetivo de IBE? redoblando tambores... o Igual viene un pez mas grande... y se come a las dos XDD


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Siempre quise poner un spoiler de esos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bajalo a 5,15 y pillas mínimos anuales, así si guanea aún más tienes excusa ::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

no hay señal de vuelta, entrar largo hoy es una temeridad

igual ya el recorrido para los cortos es pequeño, no sabemos si pararan por aqui o tocaremos los minimos de hace unos meses (todo depende de lo q hagan los politicos).............. pero entrar hoy largo es opositar para convertirse en inversor de largo plazo


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> En Barrena!!!!.. ¿por cierto a qué precio Gamesa se convertira en objetivo de IBE? redoblando tambores... o Igual viene un pez mas grande... y se come a las dos XDD



GAM tiene soporte en 2.96 si lo rompe el suelo es el límite :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

GUANO TOTAL Y ABSOLUTO


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me parece que el lateral ya se ha terminado por hoy...ahora para ver laterales va a tener que ponerse de lado.



le damos la bienvenida a los 76xx?


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

Georgie Dann - La Barbacoa - YouTube

DE GACELAS


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Los místicos 18000 cada vez más cerca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

5555 el dax que jodio

Sr.Pollastre, reconstruya la mesa, y guienos que esta todo muy oscuro aqui en el reino de mariano.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Siempre quise poner un spoiler de esos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muevelo o sentiras como respira un afro en tu nuca ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5555 el dax que jodio
> 
> Sr.Pollastre, reconstruya la mesa, y guienos que esta todo muy oscuro aqui en el reino de mariano.



Qué pasa, shurmano....

acassso desconfías del místico 10700 ?

Las mesas de cristal templado no son para débiles de corazón como tú.

Abre un largo y azótate en el culete 30 veces.


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)

pepitoria dijo:


>





*a 12...*



) ) ) )


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Ha tocado 5,23 por poco le viene Olajuwon.

Me están tentando cosa mala GAM e IAG para chicharrear con CFD con SL pegadito claro, alguien se anima o qué?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

"El presupuesto debe equilibrarse, el Tesoro debe ser reaprovisionado, la deuda pública debe ser disminuida, la arrogancia de los funcionarios públicos debe ser moderada y controlada, y la ayuda a otros países debe eliminarse para que Roma no vaya a la bancarrota. La gente debe aprender nuevamente a trabajar en lugar de vivir a costa del Estado." Año 55 a.C.

Ahora cambien si quieren Merkel por Marco Tulio Ciceron y cambien Roma por Alemania.........


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no hay señal de vuelta, entrar largo hoy es una temeridad
> 
> igual ya el recorrido para los cortos es pequeño, no sabemos si pararan por aqui o tocaremos los minimos de hace unos meses (todo depende de lo q hagan los politicos).............. pero entrar hoy largo es opositar para convertirse en inversor de largo plazo



Mi abuela siempre me dice que lo que tendría que hacer es opositar. Que así tienes algo seguro para toda la vida.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Mi abuela siempre me dice que lo que tendría que hacer es opositar. Que así tienes algo seguro para toda la vida.



Y luego la gente no sabe porque nos van a embargar...::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ha tocado 5,23 por poco le viene Olajuwon.
> 
> Me están tentando cosa mala GAM e IAG para chicharrear con CFD con SL pegadito claro, alguien se anima o qué?



pero en dinero real o demo?


----------



## tatur (22 Nov 2011)

Y yo que me iba a poner largo esta mañana


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Me voy a decantar por GAM que si tiene soporte en 2.96 y esa será mi entrada si llega ahí.


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

Saludos, expertos hinverzores. Tengo una consulta para uds.

Tengo un plan de pensiones con aportaciones hechas al inicio de los planes de pensiones: 500.000 pts en 1988,1989 y 1990 y 400.000 pts en 1994. Total invertido: 1.900.000 pts. Valor hoy en día: 41.000 euros, TIR hasta el momento: 5,85%.

Parece una TIR alta pero en realidad en los últimos 10 años he perdido dinero y la rentabilidad viene de los años 90 en los que en algunos años el Plan superó el 22% año tras año.

El Plan es Renta-Fija-Mixto que quiere decir que invierte más en RF que en RV. Ahora el banquito que lo gestiona va a desaparecer y el bancazo que lo cogerá estoy seguro que me freirá (más) a comisiones y no hará las inversiones que más me interesan a mi.

Vamos, que lo quiero traspasar.

Justamente ayer recibí por email esta oferta:








Planes de pensiones - SA NOSTRA Caixa de Balears

La oferta es por el plan Fortaleza en el que me garantizan un 40% en 10 años y 9 meses, que casualidades de la vida :: , es lo que me falta para jubilarme. Lo deben haber diseñado para mi...

La TAE equivalente teniendo en cuenta el 3% de premio de traspaso es el 3,42 %. 

Les recuerdo que es un Fondo de Pensiones y que no puedo rescatarlo y ponerme yo a suscribir letras al 5% o bonos al 7%. Y que las comisiones de los planes de RV suelen ser de aúpa.

Me gustaría oir opiniones y si alguno conoce algún plan de alguna gestora que cree me puede convenir que me lo diga...

No desdeño correr riesgos en RV porque con lo bajo que está todo con un poco de buena gestión en 10 años se debe poder batir ese 3%. Pero también puede bajar más...

Saludos again


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

llegando a mínimos anuales muchos grandes banquitos....preparando perroflautada?

Como curiosidad, Renault a largo plazo.







A ver si rompe la resistencia esa que tiene en 22€ y se carga de paso la DTA. La espero en 12€-13€. Si hace suelo en 22€ tampoco parece mala opción. Aunque como están las cosas y le quiten la AAA.... 

(un amigo la compro en 18 allá por 2009 y .... la tiene todavía, stop loss es de pobres dice...)

Por cierto, al too big to fail le están dando cera de la buena. Al final de la tarde cuelgo el RTI actualizado para comprarlo con el gemelo.


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2011)

El Commerzbank esta bajando un 17% ???


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

Joder los datos Usanos no ayudan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> "El presupuesto debe equilibrarse, el Tesoro debe ser reaprovisionado, la deuda pública debe ser disminuida, la arrogancia de los funcionarios públicos debe ser moderada y controlada, y la ayuda a otros países debe eliminarse para que Roma no vaya a la bancarrota. La gente debe aprender nuevamente a trabajar en lugar de vivir a costa del Estado." Año 55 a.C.
> 
> Ahora cambien si quieren Merkel por Marco Tulio Ciceron y cambien Roma por Alemania.........



ochocientos millones de :Aplauso:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder los datos Usanos no ayudan.



y como no acuerden donde meter la tijera para los recortes vamos a ver mas rojo q en la tomatina :fiufiu:


----------



## sarkweber (22 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> El Commerzbank esta bajando un 17% ???



Yes ::


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

El carpa no para de llorarle a la Merkel, más le vale que vaya a Berlín a lamerle los pies.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

JAjajaj el gráfico que ha puesto ahora si es de LOL, Ejpain ha pagado más a 3 meses que Grecia y Portugal.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es la manía de la gente de entrar en el SAN... En fin.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Y yo que me iba a poner largo esta mañana



Y has acertado por potra o porque lo sabias ?


----------



## Nico (22 Nov 2011)

Salud Camaradas !!

Mientras hago un repostaje técnico en mi mes vacacional no puedo menos que darme una vuelta por el hilo para saludaros.

Lamentablemente no dejo de ver malas noticias:

*1) Finalmente quemaron el auto de Bertok.*

Esta es, sin duda, una de las noticias más tristes que llega a mi conocimiento. Cuando recibí la foto de los albanokovares que habían tomado ese vehículo para su entretenimiento, no pude menos que enviársela en primer lugar al propio Bertok.

De más está decir que éste, con su valentía y dignidad decidió hacerla su avatar y marchar orgulloso con ella.

Usted es un grande Bertok !!






​
===

*2) La mesa de Maese Pollatre colapsó !!*

Más tristeza aún por este dato.

Bueno es recordar que Claca se CANSO de demostrar mediante gráficos debidamente fundados que esa mesa NO iba a soportar el peso de los múltiples monitores. Todos los participantes del hilo, entre compra y compra de acciones del SAN íbamos advirtiendo ese hecho al Maese.

Nadie puede decir que las noticias no siguen el canal. Los gráficos mandan.

Claca demostró que con el DAX por debajo del 5987 y al primer puñetazo en ella del Maese pasaría lo que pasó.






​
En fin... ya sabrán Uds. lo que les espera si reniegan de la fe verdadera.

===

*3) Alquilamos el bus para la JGA del SAN !! *

Bellísima noticia !!

Creo que una excursión colectiva entre los miembros del hilo fortalecerá las amistades y creará lazos entrañables entre todos.

Eso si, pido que me dejen asiento al lado del Votin pero lejos de Pecata porque, si se le da a la Pecatita por llorar el viaje puede hacerse insufrible. 


​
===

Finalmente deciros que se los extraña mucho -este hilo es más un vicio que una actividad profesional bursátil- y que, para Enero, trataré de dejarme algún rato libre adicional para regresar como habitual del hilo.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## The Hellion (22 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> El Commerzbank esta bajando un 17% ???



Aquí tiene usted el informe de la autopsia: 







Y aquí, el historial médico del paciente después de enfermar:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y como no acuerden donde meter la tijera para los recortes vamos a ver mas rojo q en la tomatina :fiufiu:






guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> hoy ha habido guano. Mañana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




10 +10 =20


----------



## tatur (22 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Y has acertado por potra o porque lo sabias ?




Tan sencillo como que en mi ultima operacion me lleve una cornada de tres trayectorias y hoy me ha temblado el dedo.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aquí tiene usted el informe de la autopsia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_Es lupus._


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que en mi ultima operacion me lleve una cornada de tres trayectorias y hoy me ha temblado el dedo.



Pues entonces de gracias a su dedo, le ha dado suerte.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *2) La mesa de Maese Pollatre colapsó !!*
> 
> Más tristeza aún por este dato.




Soy... el lechero. 

Mi leche es deliciosa.

[YOUTUBE]I am the Milk-Man - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

::::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> tan sencillo como que en mi ultima operacion me lleve una cornada de tres trayectorias y hoy me ha temblado el dedo.



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Atención al euro, que quiere hacer un catacrock


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Diossssss
vaya osstia
Ya tenemos a Gamesa ya en 2 euros....

mariaaaaaaaanoooooooo adoooooooooode estasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarkweber (22 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es la manía de la gente de entrar en el SAN... En fin.



El Santander ofrecerá cobrar en nuevas acciones próximo dividendo

El Banco Santander volverá a dar a sus accionistas la opción de cobrar en nuevos títulos el dividendo que paga a principios de febrero, una opción que aceptó el 73 % de los accionistas en el abono que la entidad tradicionalmente hace en noviembre. Según la información remitida hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el calendario previsto para la ejecución del aumento de capital vuelve a tener varias fechas claves. La primera de ellas será el próximo 12 de enero, día en el que se conocerá el número de derechos necesarios para recibir una acción, así como el precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos. 

Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> El Commerzbank esta bajando un 17% ???



está quebrado, intervención inminente


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Diossssss
> vaya osstia
> Ya tenemos a Gamesa ya en 2 euros....
> 
> mariaaaaaaaanoooooooo adoooooooooode estasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Con mariguano viene el guano, como vas con Arcelol ::

Hay que tener calma, en nada anuncian eurolomos :XX: o QE.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Diossssss
> vaya osstia
> Ya tenemos a Gamesa ya en 2 euros....
> 
> mariaaaaaaaanoooooooo adoooooooooode estasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Si GAM siempre es una oportunidad de compra

en 5, 4, 3,.... 2...

:XX::XX:


----------



## Desencantado (22 Nov 2011)

sarkweber dijo:


> El Santander ofrecerá cobrar en nuevas acciones próximo dividendo
> 
> El Banco Santander volverá a dar a sus accionistas la opción de cobrar en nuevos títulos el dividendo que paga a principios de febrero, una opción que aceptó el 73 % de los accionistas en el abono que la entidad tradicionalmente hace en noviembre. Según la información remitida hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el calendario previsto para la ejecución del aumento de capital vuelve a tener varias fechas claves. La primera de ellas será el próximo 12 de enero, día en el que se conocerá el número de derechos necesarios para recibir una acción, así como el precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos.
> 
> Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia



Mejor cogerlo. Pronto cobrarán el dividendo en leña.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

sarkweber dijo:


> El Santander ofrecerá cobrar en nuevas acciones próximo dividendo
> 
> El Banco Santander volverá a dar a sus accionistas la opción de cobrar en nuevos títulos el dividendo que paga a principios de febrero, una opción que aceptó el 73 % de los accionistas en el abono que la entidad tradicionalmente hace en noviembre. Según la información remitida hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el calendario previsto para la ejecución del aumento de capital vuelve a tener varias fechas claves. La primera de ellas será el próximo 12 de enero, día en el que se conocerá el número de derechos necesarios para recibir una acción, así como el precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos.
> 
> Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia



Parafraseando al Sr. Mulder, 

*siyalodecíayo*​
hace unas semanas lo comenté que eso iba a pasar.

Que si dividendo al nosequé, que si toobigtofail, paparruchas! 

Cuando llegue a 4€ y tenga un dividendo del 15% en papelitos reducirán el dividendo un 70%-80%. La acción no careá ya demasiado y el tocomocho a algunos se lo habrán colado. 

Humilde opinión es.

Esto gratis:


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Con mariguano viene el guano, como vas con Arcelol ::
> 
> Hay que tener calma, en nada anuncian eurolomos :XX: o QE.



Pues en IAG -15%,
SAN -10% 
ibe -8%
tlf -11%
MTS -19%

de todas formas doy gracias a que gano el mariano,porque sino ya no habria bolsa::


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Que barbarie Votin, aunque no creo que tengas problemas a medio/largo en chicharros si hay que poner SL siempre.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Que barbarie Votin, aunque no creo que tengas problemas a medio/largo en chicharros si hay que poner SL siempre.



Yo tenia mi SL puesto en fecha de 20 DIC,no por cantidad
pero esto va muy rapido,a este paso el viernes no queda ni bolsa
Pollastre se tendra que buscar la vida de camarero


----------



## Condor (22 Nov 2011)

Muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Hoy como he sido algo malo con usted, ruego me perdone si le ha molestado algun comentario, quiero advertirle que yo si creo que mañana mismo puede llegar un respiro a sus perdidas, y que incluso se saque algunas de esas acciones con plusvalias en un plazo de 2 semanas.

Animo y que esto le sirva para aprender.


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Nov 2011)

Estamos con la prima a 470 ya varios dias y "parece que da igual"
Esto es como un enfermo que el primer dia preocupa que tenga 50 de fiebre, pero que cuando lleva un mes, ya "no pasa nada"
Me recuerda a Fukushima, que una vez que dejo de ser noticia, ya podia seguir la central soltando de todo y con niveles maximos, que ni salia en prensa ni en tele.
Esta la prima cercana al 500 y ya, bueno, hay futbol hoy.
Esto o revienta o no se,no cambiaremos nunca. Al pueblo, pan y circo

Y gracias a todos por vuestros graficos, que desde el smartphone con el tapatalk no puedo darlas, cada dia se aprende mas


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aquí tiene usted el informe de la autopsia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño !! le da un aire a esta otra grafica...








[Modo susurro ON] Es del Banco de Valencia XDD [/Off]


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Estamos con la prima a 470 ya varios dias y "parece que da igual"
> Esto es como un enfermo que el primer dia preocupa que tenga 50 de fiebre, pero que cuando lleva un mes, ya "no pasa nada"
> Me recuerda a Fukushima, que una vez que dejo de ser noticia, ya podia seguir la central soltando de todo y con niveles maximos, que ni salia en prensa ni en tele.
> Esta la prima cercana al 500 y ya, bueno, hay futbol hoy.
> ...



La prima a 10 años queda en muy segundo plano cuando hoy colocan al 5,1% a 3 meses!!!

Por cierto los retards estos de la deuda no saben aplazarla o es que no hay ni un puto duro? es que me da que es eso entonces ni 7500 ni 6700 el suelo son los 5000.

Cataluña ya le ha mostrado el camino a mariguano, vayan remojando las barbas que el repago ya está aquí.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2011)

señor VOTIN estoy con usté, IAG compradas a 1.71 y aguantando...... espero que para fin de año. De mis URBAS me salí hace tiempo perdiendo un 20%...... creo que ya no me moveré hasta ver a AIG en 2 o SAN en 4.5 y hacer un intercambio de cromos.....


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy como he sido algo malo con usted, ruego me perdone si le ha molestado algun comentario, quiero advertirle que yo si creo que mañana mismo puede llegar un respiro a sus perdidas, y que incluso se saque algunas de esas acciones con plusvalias en un plazo de 2 semanas.
> 
> Animo y que esto le sirva para aprender.



Gracias,gracias
Yo a cambio no volvere a decir que los bmw son coches de chonis y gitanos


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

Y sobre mi consulta, nadie dice nada? :



newnick dijo:


> Saludos, expertos hinverzores. Tengo una consulta para uds.
> 
> Tengo un plan de pensiones con aportaciones hechas al inicio de los planes de pensiones: 500.000 pts en 1988,1989 y 1990 y 400.000 pts en 1994. Total invertido: 1.900.000 pts. Valor hoy en día: 41.000 euros, TIR hasta el momento: 5,85%.
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias,gracias
> Yo a cambio no volvere a decir que *los bmw son coches de chonis y gitanos*



Hombre ahí no faltas a la verdad :XX:


----------



## Estilicón (22 Nov 2011)

Leyendo los comentarios de las últimas páginas, parece que estabamos en el 24 de octubre de 1929. Y por poner un ejemplo, telefónica apenas ha caído un 1%. 



Misterio dijo:


> El Commerzbank esta bajando un 17% ???



La que está liando Rajoy :ouch:.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

newnick dijo:


> Y sobre mi consulta, nadie dice nada? :



Los planes de pensiones que le ofrecen al populacho suelen ser TIMOS, ustec verá pues donde se mete o ha metido ya


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

newnick dijo:


> Y sobre mi consulta, nadie dice nada? :



Joder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO VE QUE LLEVAMOS DOS DIAS DE LLOROS Y LAMENTOSSSS!!!!!

un respeto por favor que estamos velando al ibex y lamiendonos las heridas


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Nov 2011)

Claca, Arcelor me está tentando de nuevo.
Como ves una entrada en 11 bajo o 10 y pico?
Me ha dado muchas alegrias esta criaturita. Que opinas?
Gracias!


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2011)

> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La subida repentina de las bolsas se debe a unos comentarios del FMI. Dice que crea una nueva línea flexible de liquidez para romper cadenas de contagio, que da a países acceso a financiación durante 6 meses para necesidades de corto plazo en la balanza de pagos. El acceso puede ser de hasta por el 500% de la cuota de un miembro.



Que pronto llegan las excusas del rally navideño


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Los planes de pensiones que le ofrecen al populacho suelen ser TIMOS, ustec verá pues donde se mete o ha metido ya




Muy amable por contestar. 

Pero la utilidad de su respuesta es la misma que tradear en CFD's con dinero de mentira...


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios de las últimas páginas, parece que estabamos en el 24 de octubre de 1929. Y por poner un ejemplo, telefónica apenas ha caído un 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> La que está liando Rajoy :ouch:.



Joderrrrr
Eso seria si la compraste ayer
pero YO LA COMPRE A 14,98 el mes pasadooooooo:cook:


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Arcelol tiene lejos su soporte 11,42 de donde puede bajar perfectamente a mínimos de sept 10,50.

De los chicharros está para meterle cortos no largos.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joderrrrr
> Eso seria si la compraste ayer
> pero YO LA COMPRE A 14,98 el mes pasadooooooo:cook:



Pensaba que la tenías sobre 13, pero como compras en semi-máximos tras guano? y sin SL, tas loco.


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NO VE QUE LLEVAMOS DOS DIAS DE LLOROS Y LAMENTOSSSS!!!!!
> 
> un respeto por favor que estamos velando al ibex y lamiendonos las heridas



No, si a mi también me afectan las desgracias que nos tocan vivir...

Una oración por el pronto restablecimiento de nuestros indicadores queridos...


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pensaba que la tenías sobre 13, pero como compras en semi-máximos tras guano? y sin SL, tas loco.



Si descuentas el dividendo serian 14,3
tengo puesto la orden de venta a 14,4 hasta el 20DIC::


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

newnick dijo:


> Muy amable por contestar.
> 
> Pero la utilidad de su respuesta es la misma que tradear en CFD's con dinero de mentira...



La utilidad es la que le quiera dar, los planes de pensiones y fondos en general para el populacho suelen palmar, de hecho palman a posta para darle ganancias a los fondos y planes de la élite. Vamos un timo de la estampita salvo honrosas excepciones.

Le recomiendo RV pero de que pase el chaparrón actual, aunque SAN y cía están para entrar y en 10 años le aseguro que seguirá existiendo SAN y cotizará a 20 €.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí, está. Para adentro 1 daxie largo con stop de 15 pipos y target de 30 pipos.



Vengo de una reunión y ha funcionado!. El stop protegiendo y los 30 pipos al bolsillo. Hats off!:

Pedaso de suerte!. Cuanto más veo el chart desde las 15:23 más me sorprende. El único puto largo que podía funcionar, se ha dado ahí guiado de la exponencial de 50 como venía diciendo.

Juassssssss


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La utilidad es la que le quiere dar, los planes de pensiones y fondos en general para el populacho suelen palmar, de hecho palman a posta para darle ganancias a los fondos y planes de la élite. Vamos un timo de la estampita salvo honrosas excepciones.
> 
> Le recomiendo RV pero de que pase el chaparrón actual, aunque SAN y cía están para entrar y en 10 años le aseguro que seguirá existiendo SAN y cotizará a 20 €.



si creo que exista pero dada su mania de ampliar capital la accion no valdra mas de 6 y pico


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

Ten en cuenta inflacción de 10 años un 30% por ej más algún QE europedo 

Esos 20€ igual dan para 2 cafés :XX:


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido de todo, órdenes grandes sin camuflaje y otras grandes con el. La orden destacada del día han sido nada más y nada menos que 900 contratos a la venta a las 9:20 de golpe sin trampa ni cartón, pero tras esta hemos tenido otras ventas camufladas de 110 contratos a las 9:30 y de 102 contratos a las 9:50.

Sin embargo hemos tenido ventas casi todo el día, eso si siempre camufladas, como una de 112 a las 14:30, aunque a las 17:00 ha entrado una orden de compra de 101 contratos, parece que era el leoncio de las 9:50 cerrando posición con un beneficio de 180 puntos, nada más y nada menos, hoy les ha salido bien la jugada.

Las compras han predominado desde las 17, aunque sin ser demasiado fuertes, en total se han recuperado del saldo negativo solo 200 contratos desde esta hora al cierre.

En subasta han vendido unos 20 contratos.

En resumen, parece que los leoncios siguen fuertemente vendedores y que seguimos apuntando hacia más abajo, el precio casi en mínimos del día nos dice lo mismo, así que hay pocas dudas. Mañana tocan más bajadas, al menos por la mañana.

PD: Ya saben donde ponerse largos


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La utilidad es la que le quiera dar, los planes de pensiones y fondos en general para el populacho suelen palmar, de hecho palman a posta para darle ganancias a los fondos y planes de la élite. Vamos un timo de la estampita salvo honrosas excepciones.
> 
> Le recomiendo RV pero de que pase el chaparrón actual, aunque SAN y cía están para entrar y en 10 años le aseguro que seguirá existiendo SAN y cotizará a 20 €.



Muy amable otra vez. Ahora en serio, je je.

Ya tengo inversiones en RV española y europea y también utilizo futuros sobre índices para cubrir la cartera y el fondo de pensiones por la parte de RV que contiene.

Mi consulta es por si alguien se atrevía a recomendar algún Plan de Pensiones bueno, bonito y barato para suplir mi próximamente difunta gestora (una oración, please).

Gracias.


----------



## J-Z (22 Nov 2011)

De BESTINVER hablan bien pero vamos que yo ni puta idea del tema


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> bueno, no digo lo de los 7850 por decir, este post es del 18/11. Ahí se empieza a activar una segunda bajista (muy correlacionada con la de telefónica por cierto, algo lógico dado su ponderación) y un doble techo no tan perfecto como el del viernes pero que también ha activado (el del viernes ya consiguió su objetivo).



Para Silenciosa, hemos alcanzado el objetivo de la segunda estructura 13,27 (este post lo lanzé ayer y veía una buena entrada en 13,4). Bajar no tendría sentido salvo que esta bajada no fuese consistente. Tenemos que empezar a corregir mañana (hoy deberíamos haber empezado por la tarde, pero el IBEX veréis que lleva retardo en la consecución de objetivos en comparación con otros índice, hasta en eso vamos por detrás...).
Saludos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Dedicado a Silenciosa: gráfico de TEF (cuando activemos la estructura marrón (por debajo de 11,85 ya que descuenta el dividendo desde los 12,6 que fue el mínimo real), pues eso, nos iremos a los 9,88 (antes tenía 10,6 sin descontar dividendo), pero eso será para mucho más adelante.
> Ahora, entraré en 13,4 (aún no he entrado), pero el final de la estructura son los 13,3 . Por cierto, el que me dijo que no caía de 13,8 y le comenté que había iniciado otra estructura bajista, dónde está?
> Saludos



Aquí el gráfico de los post anteriores.


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿Tiene que ser español?



Ahora "mas matao".

Me voy a informar como está el tema de los traspasos de un Fondo de Pensiones español a uno extranjero teniendo en cuenta que las aportaciones hechas en su día obtuvieron una suculenta desgravación fiscal. (Por aquella época el tipo marginal del IRPF era del 56% me parece recordar).

Saludos


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

newnick dijo:


> Ahora "mas matao".
> 
> Me voy a informar como está el tema de los traspasos de un Fondo de Pensiones español a uno extranjero teniendo en cuenta que las aportaciones hechas en su día obtuvieron una suculenta desgravación fiscal. (Por aquella época el tipo marginal del IRPF era del 56% me parece recordar).
> 
> Saludos



Muy resumido: olvídese de la desgravación, me temo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> bueno, no digo lo de los 7850 por decir, este post es del 18/11. Ahí se empieza a activar una segunda bajista (muy correlacionada con la de telefónica por cierto, algo lógico dado su ponderación) y un doble techo no tan perfecto como el del viernes pero que también ha activado (el del viernes ya consiguió su objetivo).



Este post es de hace días ya, lo repetí ayer y ya estamos muy cerquita del 2º bajista en IBEX, al igual que Telefónica, deberíamos empezar a corregir (50 pipos y pa´arriba).Después me meto en casa, a ver que pinta tiene todo.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Para Silenciosa, hemos alcanzado el objetivo de la segunda estructura 13,27 (este post lo lanzé ayer y veía una buena entrada en 13,4). Bajar no tendría sentido salvo que esta bajada no fuese consistente. Tenemos que empezar a corregir mañana (hoy deberíamos haber empezado por la tarde, pero el IBEX veréis que lleva retardo en la consecución de objetivos en comparación con otros índice, hasta en eso vamos por detrás...).
> Saludos



Toma,prueba con esto ,que con el AT no das una


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Rápido, tío Ben al rescate vía FMI, que se nos cae el mercadoooooo!
> 
> (Y subió 10 ptos, vaya pues, cada vez la vida media de las intervenciones va a peor.)
> 
> S'il vous plaît




Poca cosa ha sido, ni siquiera hemos hecho nuevos máximos del día. Será porque esta noticia es vieja: se acordó en la última cumbre del G20 aunque creo que no había especificado las cifras.

Yo cerre´la posi de ayer con miniplusvis. Y luego he hecho otro par de cositas con minipuntos tambien. Pero lo gordo, lo bonito, lo sabrozo, lo, incluso, sucumeeentooo... me lo perdí.

Y ahora no tengo tiempo pa más. Esperemos que el tenderete siga en pié mañana.


----------



## newnick (22 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Muy resumido: olvídese de la desgravación, me temo.



Las desgravaciones se aplicaron entre 1988 y 1994.

De su respuesta deduzco que si traspaso el Plan de Pensiones a un Fondo extranjero deberé incluir el rescate del Fondo como Rendimientos del Trabajo en el año que lo traspase (2011).

A ver si lo averiguo...


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Toma,prueba con esto ,que con el AT no das una



Mmmm. Bueno ANHQV lleva 2000 mensajes y está por aquí desde 2006. Así que ya sabe cómo se las gastan por estos lares... pero repórtese, hombre. 

Si los torpes tenemos nuestros momentos buenos, los espabilados pueden tener tambien alguno malo...


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

newnick dijo:


> Las desgravaciones se aplicaron entre 1988 y 1994.
> 
> De su respuesta deduzco que si traspaso el Plan de Pensiones a un Fondo extranjero deberé incluir el rescate del Fondo como Rendimientos del Trabajo en el año que lo traspase (2011).
> 
> A ver si lo averiguo...



Sastamente.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Si puedes transferir a través de un operador nacional a lo mejor es posible sin tener que rescatar. P.ej. puedes contratar un plan de DB a través de la filial española sin tener que rescatar.
> 
> Ahora falta si hay algún operador, banco, broekr lo que sea que te permita abrir cuentas con las que comprar fondos extranjeros y esos fondos extranjeros decentes estén disponibles.



EL plan de pensiones no es como la cuenta vivienda. cualquier cuenta puede ser una cuenta vivienda siempre que puedas identificarla como tal y su uso y movimientos justifiquen que así es.

Pero el PLan de pensiones, según mi modesto entender tienen que serlo tal cual y tiene que ser nacional, aunque luego invierta en lo que quiera. No sirve con que sólo el operador sea español.

No sé, de entrada, a hacienda igual le cuela (pienso que no, porque hay que justificarlo y tienen que tenerlo contrastado con las declaraciones informativas que las entidades están obligadas a enviarles) pero si hay una inspección el palo puede ser interesante.

Aviso: No soy economista ni fiscalista ni ná... pero creo que no me equivoco demasiado. (en esto).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Toma,prueba con esto ,que con el AT no das una



Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
Os seguiré leyendo.
Un saludo, fue un placer.


----------



## locoAC (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



Venga señores, haya paz y buen rollo. Aquí estamos todos para aprender y compartir. Acabo de entrar al hilo y no tengo ni pajolera idea de qué va la polémica, pero el hilo de HVEI35 siempre ha sido un remanso de paz en burbuja.info (seguramente, por ir de un tema bastante friki y espeso como es la bolsa, el AT, etc).

Vamos, que yo cuento con todos.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



JE,JE,JE,JE,::


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



Cuando yo empecé en este hilo, esto era lo típico del foro, perroflautadas por todas partes y mensajes como ese que te ha puesto votin eran la norma y no la excepción.

Tras aguantar varios días (o semanas) al final los perroflauters se callaron y ahora solo entran bombillos por aquí de vez en cuando. El hilo es lo mejorcito del foro y muchos nos pasamos el día riéndonos por aquí.

Así que por favor, aguanta un poco, ignora completamente los posts de votin, hay herramientas para ello y sigue en el hilo porque tus contribuciones son muy buenas.

Y si decides no volver pues muchos lo sentiremos porque eres de los que da calidad al hilo.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello).



EFTA? qué tiene que ver el comercio justo con la bolsa?


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Desde luego que no se puede gastar una broma sin que se sienta herido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Suscribo totalmente lo que dice el Sr. locoAC. 

Últimamente hay más de un comentario fuera de tono. Entiendo que hay ciertos nervios, unos porque tienen repoquer de junta de accionistas de los bluechips, otros porque les habrán pillado con un largo o un corto a contrapié y el resto, está observando desde la barrera relamiéndose los bigotes rezando para que pepón se deje acompañar. Esto lo entiendo, pero debemos intentar guardar las formas, sobre todo porque en este mundo no importa acertar más o menos, importa(ademas de las mujeres, vinos, jamones, ginebras coches +o- kinkis, chocolates rellenos de naranja y demas exquisiteces) CUANTA PASTA SE GANA. Pero lo más importante es mostrar respeto. En este foro ha reunido una amalgama de personajes (cada uno de su mamá y su papá) que resulta bastante divertida, no lo fastidiemos por unos pocos de miles de € perdidos, que ya se arreglará ( por cierto, donde se meterán esos foreros con avatar de leon simpático...)

Lo dicho, respeto por favor.

Sr. AQNHQV, si quiere reconsiderar su postura, más de uno se lo agradeceremos. Sus aportes son siempre bienvenidos.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



No te vayas nunca por una perroflautada ni nada por el estilo ... si realmente te gusta el hilo. Muchos te valoramos y agradecemos tus innumerables aportaciones.
Recuerda que solo jode el que tiene qué meter y donde meter. Otra traducción es que solo hace daño quien puede, no quien quiere.

Dicho esto, la bola de cristal ... es de lo más cutre.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



no te lo tomes a mal hombre, aqui mucha gente aprendia con tus fibos (entre los me incluyo yo)

ha*y*a paz

corregido:o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mo te tomes a mal hombre, aqui mucha gente aprendia con tus fibos (entre los me incluyo yo)
> 
> ha*ll*a paz



mis hogoooooos


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. *Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie*. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



No sólo eso, si no que te portas muy bien con los gacelillas que andamos por aquí molestando más que aportando, yo te agradezco infinito el post sobre TEF que me has puesto.

Yo ya sabéis que no aporto nada al hilo pero me siento muy agradecida de poder participar y de que me echéis una mano cada vez que hago una pregunta.

No te vayas¡¡¡


----------



## univac (22 Nov 2011)

Señor AQNHQV, échele un ojo a las herramientas que ofrece el foro para desterrar de su campo visual las aportaciones de quien usted elija. No nos prive de su compañía y sus aportaciones.

Este hilo suele ser un remanso de paz, plusvis y mandriladas...pero siempre reina el respeto. O casi siempre, que las excepciones no nos condicionen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Señor ANHQV, no se vaya usted por ese comentario, puede si lo desea que no le salgan los mensajes de determinados foreros, o como es mi caso, hago un borrado mental.

Sus aportaciones son muy valiosas y fundamentadas, no se vaya, que se si va, estara todo el dia en el badoo ese, y solo hay que golfas dispuestas a acostarse con cualquiera...............esto, esperese que me voy con usted tambien en busca de esas golfas :XX: :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



Me parece una falta de madurez tremenda por tu parte el no saber aceptar una broma,yo he recibido tortas por valor de algunos miles de euros estos dias y no me tomo a mal los chistes de los demas,incluso me rio
Pero en fin,solo los hombres son consecuentes con sus decisiones


----------



## darwinn (22 Nov 2011)

Otro que se suma a que NO se vaya de aquí, please!
Se aprende bastante con usted


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece una falta de madurez tremenda por tu parte el no saber aceptar una broma,yo he recibido tortas por valor de algunos miles de euros estos dias y no me tomo a mal los chistes de los demas,incluso me rio
> Pero en fin,solo los hombres son consecuentes con sus decisiones



Si, pero a ver si te moderas un poco, que lo de la bolita ha tenido algo de mala leche y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor ANHQV, no se vaya usted por ese comentario, puede si lo desea que no le salgan los mensajes de determinados foreros, o como es mi caso, hago un borrado mental.
> 
> Sus aportaciones son muy valiosas y fundamentadas, no se vaya, que se si va, estara todo el dia en el badoo ese, y solo hay que golfas dispuestas a acostarse con cualquiera...............esto, esperese que me voy con usted tambien en busca de esas golfas :XX: :XX:



Estimado Sr. chinito-deslocalizador,

Su actitud me está cansando, tantos secretitos que se guarda. ¿que co**nes es eso del badoo?¿que mier*a es esa de que esta lleno de golfas?¿por que dem**os no lo dice antes? Tanto cochecito por aqui, cochecito por acá, que si un pajarito me dice tal o me dice cual.

(joder que chiquitin es el triangulito este.....)


Un saludo.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> JE,JE,JE,JE,::



Vaya, veo que ANHQV, a pesar de ser de los antiguos del foro tiene la piel fina. 

Pero eso no quita para lo que voy a decir ahora.

Estimado Votín, no sé si le ha mordido a usted algún bicho, si le pueden las hemorroides o si es que hasta la fecha no había llamado usted mi atención. Pero "creo" que ya lleva usted un tiempo en este hilo como saber que aquí, con tooodas las bromas que podamos hacer, que puedan ser de mejor o peor gusto y mejor o peor aceptadas por cada uno, tratamos de mantener la cordialidad, el espíritu de cooperación y, si me lo permiten, hasta cierto grado de solidaridad. 

Si su primer comentario era un poco de "aquella manera", esta última respuesta no es aceptable para lo que es este hilo. Le recuerdo que, como usted sufre en sus propias carnes, en este hilo, cuando uno se equivoca el perjuicio le va directamente a la cartera y no siempre está para guasas. Y una disculpa a tiempo suele ser un buen remedio.

Si ha tenido usted un mal día, lo entiendo. A todos nos puede pasar. Pero si ésta va a ser su "aportación" al hilo no me dejará más opciones que castigarle con mi indiferecia (pa digno yo, no te joe...)

Venga, volvamos a los coches, digo a la bolsa, que la cosa todavía tiene miga..


EDITO: cagüen la leche, por escribirle austeq esto me han hecho chacina 4 minis largos que tenía...


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Herramientas hay para ignorar a quien no nos guste, ciertamente.

Lo cual no obsta para que llamemos al orden al Sr. Votin.

Comentarios cáusticos son una cosa, y tocar las pelotas gratuitamente es otra. Dicho sea esto sin acritud, para variar. 

Esto es un puto foro; eso significa que escribimos, otro sí digo, no hablamos ni nos vemos las caras. Por lo tanto los malentendidos están a la orden del día, y hay que redoblar los esfuerzos por no ser tocapelotas.

Sólo cuando hay ya cierta confianza mutua, es de recibo permitirse meterle caña a otro forero. Estoy convencido de que el Sr. Votin no ha pretendido ofender, pero no ha hecho el sencillo cálculo de que si llevas aquí apenas dos meses, y empiezas a meter caña, la gente no sabe a qué atenerse contigo.

Hecho éste reconocido por el mismo Sr. Votín, por cuanto en varios de sus mensajes él mismo reconoce que es una gacela de pocos meses. Vamos, que no lo digo yo.

Luego están las normas de cortesía. Esa gran olvidada. 

Antes de llamar bruja lola fracasada a otro forero, es menester haberse mojado y haber contrapuesto al menos un par de movimientos a los suyos, más que nada para nivelar el terreno de juego. El que tiene boca se equivoca, pero el que no habla y no se moja, evidentemente no la cagará nunca.

Seamos respetuosos con las normas no escritas de nuestra Casa de la Sidra. De nosotros depende que este hilo no descarrile cual Chinito haciendose un recto en Ascari :fiufiu:


edit: ******** he escrito "cáusticos" con acento en la "u". Estoy acabado.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero a ver si te moderas un poco, que lo de la bolita ha tenido algo de mala leche y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.



A la bolita le faltaba un smilie. Eso hubiera sido suficiente.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

a ver si conseguimos si ANHQV responda con un post


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si conseguimos si ANHQV responda con un post



Eh, eh, de momento ha puesto un thanks.... ya es nuestro, tirad de la soga y lo volvemos a subir a bordo ::::


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, eh, de momento ha puesto un thanks.... ya es nuestro, tirad de la soga y lo volvemos a subir a bordo ::::



NO le pongo una foto... porque si no, se va definitivamente.... es que... las pone usted a huevo... ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si conseguimos si ANHQV responda con un post



Hola soy ANHQV 

[YOUTUBE]nwLoqH6fA4M[/YOUTUBE]


sin acritud, ya zaben 


:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

El badoo es eso donde ahora las golfas, y golfos, se conectan para ligar, que lo de los bares y discotecas ha quedado ya muy antiguo. Ahora se liga por el ordenador.

Yo se de un amigo, de verdad que es un amigo yo soy muy torpe para la internete, que alguna vez me ha mostrado fotos del badoo ese, y yo que quiere que le diga, no soy tan mayor, pero me sorprendo de como evolucionan los tiempos. Ahora las golfillas se hacen fotos y las ponen en el internet para ligar. Eso es el badoo, es como una facebook pero de golfillas, que me corrijan si me equivoco.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2011)

No sus peleeis hombre, yo entiendo que en estos dias la cosa esta joia, yo mismo, que siempre pierdo pasta, me estoy dedicando a lo que mejor se me da. Perder pasta. Me quedao pillaillo con SAN como todo buen español, pero me encanta leer a todos los que escriben en este hilo, he aprendido un guevo. De hecho ahora pierdo pasta pero se un monto sobre bolsa.

En los años que he pasado en el foro he pasado por casi todas las fases, la peor fue con el puto 15M que hizo que me retirase temporalmente del mismo.
A dia de hoy leo activamente y participo en aquel lugar donde creo que mas se me necesita, la guarderia. Pero el primer hilo del dia que abro es este. Es mi particular Wall Street Journal, pero para cazurros, al final les coges cariño incluso a los que se meten contigo. Bueno a esos no, pero los soportas igual que soporto a familiares varios.


Pax. Daos un beso de tornillo y continuemos perdiendo cash, o es que venis aqui a otra cosa panda de m.a.r.i.c.o.n.e.s ?


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Y Ud. ....

bueno, algún día empezaré con Ud., especímen graciosillo, díscolo, machito y significado donde los haya. Sus parcas habilidades con el photoshop, provocadoras de risas fáciles y ocasionales, no alcanzan a ocultar sus profundas carencias en las disciplinas humanas más relevantes (coches y gintonics).

Pero de momento, me contentaré con seguir observándole desde la distancia...




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estimado Sr. chinito-deslocalizador,
> 
> Su actitud me está cansando, tantos secretitos que se guarda. ¿que co**nes es eso del badoo?¿que mier*a es esa de que esta lleno de golfas?¿por que dem**os no lo dice antes? Tanto cochecito por aqui, cochecito por acá, que si un pajarito me dice tal o me dice cual.
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Oigan volvamos al asunto. Alguien, po favó, ¿me dice como vé el SP500? Es que lo de los 4 minis churruscados que he puesto antes no es coña... cogidos en 1190... y claro... mi intención hubiera sido esperar a los 1195 y largarlos o meter SL si había fuerza, pero me he liado y ahora... 

Yo sigo viéndolo largo, incluso con cierre en máximos del día y como para mantener. Pero por otro lado, creo que ya han quemado la pólvora que había para hoy y no veo excesivas ganas de seguir subiendo.

En resumen: ¿las aguanto?


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Otia! que con la tontería me he dado cuenta que estamos en 4050 mensajes... ¿voluntario para abrir la segunda parte?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El badoo es eso donde ahora las golfas, y golfos, se conectan para ligar, que lo de los bares y discotecas ha quedado ya muy antiguo. Ahora se liga por el ordenador.
> 
> Yo se de un amigo, de verdad que es un amigo yo soy muy torpe para la internete, que alguna vez me ha mostrado fotos del badoo ese, y yo que quiere que le diga, no soy tan mayor, pero me sorprendo de como evolucionan los tiempos. Ahora las golfillas se hacen fotos y las ponen en el internet para ligar. Eso es el badoo, es como una facebook pero de golfillas, que me corrijan si me equivoco.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fiarse-frente-al-espejo-en-panos-menores.html

Un visita de vez en cuando a veteranos es recomendable para evitar verse pervertido por la bolsa.


----------



## Caos (22 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> EL plan de pensiones no es como la cuenta vivienda. cualquier cuenta puede ser una cuenta vivienda siempre que puedas identificarla como tal y su uso y movimientos justifiquen que así es.



Llevas razón pero me he explicado mal. Hay una clase de inversiones que son elegibles para el tratamiento fiscal de un fondo de pensiones (esto incluye el recargo tras el retiro antes de la edad pertinente), si tú compras/vendes ese fondo a través de un operador nacional (banco, broker, lo que sea) haciendo la transferencia pertinente antes no deberías tener problemas, siempre que el papeleo esté hecho claramente y se declare como toca, igual se sale un poco del procedimiento usual pero creo que imposible no es (aunque debería consultarlo bien antes claro).

En realidad cuando inviertes en un plan de pensiones (o transfieres de uno a otro, que vendría ser vendo un plan y compro otro) es una operación comercial igual que cualquier otra que tiene una serie de ventajas fiscales mientras se cumplan una serie de requisitos. A lo que voy: si el fondo extranjero es elegible a través de un operador nacional y lo puedes "comprar/vender" (haciendo la transferencia de marras, que viene a ser una operación comercial en la práctica como decía) con el pertinente papeleo entonces no tendría que ser un problema.

En cualquier caso los fondos de pensiones son un poco timo, al final lo único que hacen es 'seguir unos índices) y a penas hay desviación respecto a los índices y entre ellos, lo que cambia es la composición de la cartera si son de una clase u otra, pero entre la misma clase de fondos, las diferencias vienen a ser pocas. A este forero en cuestión si no quiere complicarse la vida lo mejor que le puedo recomendar es que simplemente esté un poco pendiente de como van las cosas y vaya transfiriendo de un tipo de fondo a otro según el momento, ya que ahora ya está atrapado en la trampa 'fiscal' (no poder retirar sin perder prácticamente la mitad del dinero). No es necesario cambiar todos los años, p.ej. si a mitad de 2009 se hubiese pasado de uno RF a uno RV y hubiera vendido a mitad de este año hubiera ganado y conservado capital, y ahora p.ej. te pasas a uno 'monetario' unos meses hasta que escampe, y entonces te pasas a uno de RF hasta que la economía mejore, y cuando empiece a remontar a uno de RV, etc.

Con estar un poco pendiente de las circunstancias y moverlo cada cierto tiempo (que a veces puede tratarse de años) está bien.


----------



## holgazan (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece una falta de madurez tremenda por tu parte el no saber aceptar una broma,*yo he recibido tortas por valor de algunos miles de euros estos dias* y no me tomo a mal los chistes de los demas,incluso me rio
> Pero en fin,solo los hombres son consecuentes con sus decisiones



:XX::XX::XX:

Gaceliiiiiiiilla.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece una falta de madurez tremenda por tu parte el no saber aceptar una broma,yo he recibido tortas por valor de algunos miles de euros estos dias y no me tomo a mal los chistes de los demas,incluso me rio
> Pero en fin,solo los hombres son consecuentes con sus decisiones



Hola, mira, creo que he tenido una respuesta de niño pequeño que se enfada y pido perdón a todos pq tampoco es de recibo decir que me voy esperando que alguién me dijese que volviese, no lo esperaba y no era intención (ya he dicho aquí que hay gente muchísimo mejor que yo). Soy mayorcito para ignorarte como tú lo serás para ignorarme a mi, pero creo que hay una diferencia: yo cuelgo gráficos que interpreto a mi manera, nada más, con mayor o menor suerte, mojándome con el peligro que eso tiene en este mundillo (el domingo un famoso economista muy televisivo, Juan Iranzo, presidente del IEE se comentó que la bolsa subiría este lunes un 2% y lo comentó como si la información fuera de fuentes del mundillo, pues eso, que aquí muy pocos dan lecciones pq obviamente los que saben demasiado están retiradas con fortunas inmensas) y creo que no tienes bases sólidas para establecer esos comentarios.
Cada día, se pueden hacer 2 escenarios, alcista o bajista, y tendrás argumentos en figuras, indicadores, elliot, fibos, etc para irte a por una alternativa u otra (o ninguna, que a veces es lo más sensato, pero lo que más cuesta aprender). Ya he dicho que hace tiempo, en mi primer año, perdí 7000 € y que hasta que no los recuperé muy poquito a poquito, no volví a entrar con ganas otra vez (ojo! que aquí caemos y volvemos a caer) así que egocentrismo, el justo, simplemente cuando veo que algo se cumple, lo recuerdo por si puede servir de apoyo o conocimiento para un futuro (para mi incluido)
En fin, no me extiendo, que he tenido un pronto.
Nos vemos.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



Reconsidera la postura, no les des la mayor importancia.

Si te lo decía en bromas, pelillos a la mar.

Si te lo decía en serio, mira la cuenta y se te pasa rápido. No todos pueden decir los mismo ::

Vaaaaamos, que haces unos AT de puta madre.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2011)

que se beeeseeennn, que se beeeseennn, que se beeeseennn.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

Voy a abrirme una Judas.

Total, pa la mierda que he ganao hoy.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El badoo es eso donde ahora las golfas, y golfos, se conectan para ligar, que lo de los bares y discotecas ha quedado ya muy antiguo. Ahora se liga por el ordenador.
> 
> Yo se de un amigo, de verdad que es un amigo yo soy muy torpe para la internete, que alguna vez me ha mostrado fotos del badoo ese, y yo que quiere que le diga, no soy tan mayor, pero me sorprendo de como evolucionan los tiempos. Ahora las golfillas se hacen fotos y las ponen en el internet para ligar. Eso es el badoo, es como una facebook pero de golfillas, que me corrijan si me equivoco.



En el meetic está la misma gente que el badoo, lo he comprobado, lo contrario no, pq es de pago y limita el acceso logicamente. No es que entre demasiado, estuve una temporada por probar y alguna vez, pues sí, pruebo, pero no soy un golfo adicto, simplemente busco tb formas alternativas..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Nov 2011)

Oiga no se vaya.....que estoy aprendiendo.

Poco puedo aportar.

Gracias por los gráficos que pones Aquí no hay quién viva.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y Ud. ....
> 
> bueno, algún día empezaré con Ud., especímen graciosillo, díscolo, machito y significado donde los haya. Sus parcas habilidades con el photoshop, provocadoras de risas fáciles y ocasionales, no alcanzan a ocultar sus profundas carencias en las disciplinas humanas más relevantes (coches y gintonics).
> 
> Pero de momento, me contentaré con seguir observándole desde la distancia...









Sacado de la nueva aventura gráfica de Lucar jarts

_*The curse of ibex island*_

_Guybrush: ¡Dame los niveles del daxie de mañana!
Pollastre: ¡No!
Guybrush: Andaaaaaaaaa por faaaa
Pollastre: ¡No te lo daré!
Guybrush: ¿Porfa please?
Pollastre: ¡No!
Guybrush: ¿Porfa porfa please?
Pollastre: ¡Qué no!
Guybrush: ¿Porfa please recubierto de nata?
Pollastre: Bueno, esta bien, ¡PESADO!_



:XX: :XX:

Ese juego era bueniiisimo.


_Cada palabra que sale de tu boca es una estupidez. 
Quería asegurarme de que estuvieras a gusto conmigo._


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Lo abro yo, que me hace ilusión 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/265010-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-2011-ii.html#post5326572


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

Pues dele, que pa luego es trade...


----------



## Estilicón (22 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, tengo unos límites. Yo no insulto ni desprecio a nadie. No entiendo a que viene lo que dices cuando no puedes demostrarlo (yo sí que puedo demostrar lo contrario). En todo caso, es suficiente para irme de este foro (yo tengo acreditación EFTA así que algo puedo demostrar, puedo estar + o - acertado como todos los que le gusta este mundillo, pero me he formado para ello), mi aportación era una más, ni más ni menos que nadie me he considerado.
> Lo dicho, chao y que sigan tus sabios consejos (en cuanto te has quedado en telefónica, SAN? mejor paso, no creo que ni tengas ya ni liquidez pero en fin, ya recuperarás dentro de años).
> Agradecimientos a todos: chinito, janus, bertok (o como se escriba), atman, optimista bien informado (creo), fraction, claca, pollastre, silenciosa, mulder etc etc.
> Os seguiré leyendo.
> Un saludo, fue un placer.



vamos, no me jodas, AHNQV.

No te vayas por una gilipollez como esa. A mi personalmente me gustan tus opiniones, me parecen interesantes, y me resultan útiles. 

Y supongo que como a mi, a muchos les pasará lo mismo. Pero eso no quiere decir que les vayan a gustar tus opiniones o tengan una buena opinión de ti todos. En un foro de internet donde hay todo tipo de gente, es algo normal, y deberías aceptarlo. Yo entro en un foro de internet, digo lo que me parece, y a algunos les gustará lo que digo y otros me dirán que soy gilipollas .Alguno hasta me ha llamado hijo de puta. Eso ya lo sé cuando entro. Pero que por ejemplo, que me llame gilipollas gente que no conozco de nada, me la suda completamente.

Asume eso y no tengas la piel tan fina, hombre. Ponte una capa de teflón y haz que te resbale todo.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> se si va, estara todo el dia en el badoo ese, y solo hay que golfas dispuestas a acostarse con cualquiera...............esto, esperese que me voy con usted tambien en busca de esas golfas :XX: :XX:



jajajajaja, salga de mi mente :XX:

Me voy a ver el partido de nadal.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Que la gente no se exaspere, que esto es un foro. Lo más parecido a un botellón en la calle donde la gente coge los hielos de uno, echa un cubata de otra botella de otro grupo,...Es previsible malos rollos si les echas "ojitos" a la novia del colega. 

La diferencia con otros foros de bolsa es que este es el más extravagante y con más buen rollo que hay con diferencia, y encima hay bastante nivel. Y mira que hemos pasado horas bajas...

Haya paz

Consejos:

-No postear cantidades de dinero (ganadas/perdidas)
-No postear posiciones al detalle.
-Si te comes un owned, aceptarlo porque en poco tiempo se lo devolverás.
-Y lo más importante: *Tomárselo con humor*

No queremos que nadie acabe con la cabeza abierta por un "botellazo"


----------



## ponzi (22 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> si creo que exista pero dada su mania de ampliar capital la accion no valdra mas de 6 y pico



No te preocupes, en security analysis viene como en los años 30 era muy comun esta practica de pagar los dividendos a base de scrip en acciones, de hecho cocacola,pyg,ge y otras muchas lo hicieron, otras pagaban mitad en metalico mitad en acciones.Dentro de 10 años san si aun existe cosa que creo seguro que cotizara a mas de 6.Esta ganando unos 8000 mill al año y no reparte ni un euro y asi llevan 3 años con lo que esra consuguiendo cubrir capital que le puedan exigir.Que tiene 8900 mill acc a 5 y pico, lo que gana en 6 años es su capitalizacion bursatil, no creo que cuando esto pase consiguiendo colar sus pisos que muchos ya los colo a traves de fondos pasen desapercibidas sus cuentas. Al botin en mi tierra lo conocemos bien y es un buen pajaro que siempre consigue meter el marron a otros.y Tef el recorte de beneficio es eso recorte de beneficio por reestructuracion pero sus ventas no han disminuido y en dos años esos recortes la haran disminuir sus costes fijos, mientras no la fallen las cuentas en el exterior y brasil yo estaria tranquilo. Ademas habra que ir a la jga del san no?  Yo estoy pillado en san mas arriba y no me quita el sueño porque no vivo de esto...Hagan las paces ANHQV,merece la pena no perder a ningun forero,sino menudos dias guanosos mas aburridos pasariamos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Nov 2011)

Hola, sigo pensando que la próxima parada serán los 7860-7850, quizás me arriesgue a un largo vigilado en ese momento, por probar nada más. Tenemos varios indicadores muy sobrevendidos, estamos cerca del final de una 2ª estructura (sobre esos 7870-7850) de impulsos y no ha habido ninguna corrección hasta ahora por encima del 38,2% en esta bajada, es fuerte, no cabe duda, pero no muy consistente, atraviesa rápido los soportes y sin mucho volumen.
Dejo este enlace pq me parece interesante (sobre el Indicador ADX y los movimientos direccionales DI+ y DI-):El indicador ADX - Average Directional Index | Artículos Forex ,lo he usado para ver como estabamos en intensidad de bajada y para ver la separación de los 2 movimientos direccionales y están realmente ya muy alejados. Mañana debería de empezar a ser un día de compras por la llegada de Acción de Gracias, pero éstos son hitos como el que la bolsa sube el último día del año etc, que yo sigo pensando que el minirally tendría que empezar en breve.
Lo dicho, voy a probar suerte si baja a los 7850 o cerca si es que baja, que también está por ver, nada más, con SL ajustado. La tendencia no es fuerte y ciertos indicadores rápidos como el CCI y Estocástico (el más lento en entrar en sobreventa es el RSI por ahora) ya están muy en sobreventa. En todo caso, creo que debemos empezar a corregir, vamos 1400 ptos sin ajuste fuerte. Estar fuera es una alternativa muy sensata a falta de confirmación por ahora.


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a abrirme una Judas.
> 
> Total, pa la mierda que he ganao hoy.



Si con el panico que hay en la bolsa, llamado volatilidad aun has ganado algo de dinero en vez de perderlo... deberias abrirte 2.

Pero bueno yo aun estoy con Claca... no se ha roto el suelo de septiembre... asik aun hay esperanza


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Nov 2011)

Espero que mañana nos de un respiro alcista la bolsa, porque sino alguno se nos tira por la ventana.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2011)

Los cojones se va a ir ANHQV... Entre los despertares de Claca a las 13h y esto me quereis matar de un disgusto. ANHQV se queda. Fin de la historia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes, en security analysis viene como en los años 30 era muy comun esta practica de pagar los dividendos a base de scrip en acciones, de hecho cocacola,pyg,ge y otras muchas lo hicieron, otras pagaban mitad en metalico mitad en acciones.Dentro de 10 años san si aun existe cosa que creo seguro que cotizara a mas de 6.Esta ganando unos 8000 mill al año y no reparte ni un euro y asi llevan 3 años con lo que esra consuguiendo cubrir capital que le puedan exigir.Que tiene 8900 mill acc a 5 y pico, lo que gana en 6 años es su capitalizacion bursatil, no creo que cuando esto pase consiguiendo colar sus pisos que muchos ya los colo a traves de fondos pasen desapercibidas sus cuentas. Al botin en mi tierra lo conocemos bien y es un buen pajaro que siempre consigue meter el marron a otros.y Tef el recorte de beneficio es eso recorte de beneficio por reestructuracion pero sus ventas no han disminuido y en dos años esos recortes la haran disminuir sus costes fijos, mientras no la fallen las cuentas en el exterior y brasil yo estaria tranquilo. Ademas habra que ir a la jga del san no?  Yo estoy pillado en san mas arriba y no me quita el sueño porque no vivo de esto...Hagan las paces ANHQV,merece la pena no perder a ningun forero,sino menudos dias guanosos mas aburridos pasariamos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



has escrito todoesto desde el phone????????????:8:


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> has escrito todoesto desde el phone????????????:8:



Sí, es bastante comodo,es un android, es de las aplicaciones que mas uso junto con wassap. A pesar que uno ahora mismo pierde en bolsa, anima bastante leer los post, si no os leo ya el día no es igual .aunque a veces de tanta actividad que hay en el foro cuesta localizar alguna respuesta 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Nov 2011)

Señores Foreros, desde ayer tarde está abierta la segunda parte de ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Noviembre .
Les ruego se pasen por allí o tendré que convertirme en gacela con dos cabezas


----------

